# Το νήμα του κινηματογράφου



## nickel (Feb 26, 2008)

*Οι ζωές των άλλων*

Πριν από ένα χρόνο ακριβώς, μετά την περσινή απονομή των Όσκαρ, είχα δημόσια εκφράσει τη χαρά μου που δεν πήρε το Όσκαρ ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας ο Λαβύρινθος του Πανός. Τη θεώρησα χοντροκομμένη και αφελή ταινία για την καταδίκη του φασισμού. Τώρα που είδα τις Ζωές των άλλων, χάρηκα διπλά. Η μέρα με τη νύχτα, για τα δικά μου μέτρα. Γιατί φασισμός δεν είναι η άρρωστη βαρβαρότητα που ξεριζώνει νύχια. Φασισμός είναι το σύστημα που ύπουλα σε κάνει όχι τέρας αλλά ανθρωπάκι.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 26, 2008)

*Άλλος Στάθης...*

Αχ, άλλος Στάθης μάς βρήκε! Δεν εκτιμάτε τη μεσογειακή ωμότητα με τίποτα! Εγώ την είδα καθυστερημένα (πριν από 20 μέρες) και έπαθα ΠΛΑΚΑ. Λαβύρινθος του Πανός, βεβαίως βεβαίως...


----------



## stathis (Feb 29, 2008)

Οι ζωές των άλλων: MUST
Ο λαβύρινθος του Πάνα: DUST

The real Stathis


----------



## curry (Feb 29, 2008)

Προσωπικά, ξετρελάθηκα με την αισθητική του "Πάνα" - κι όσον αφορά στο νόημα, συμφωνώ περί αφέλειας, αλλά ψυχαγωγικώς, με ικανοποίησε απόλυτα. Όσο για τις "Ζωές των Άλλων", είναι από τις πιο εύστοχες και ρεαλιστικές ταινίες που έχω δει - και κυρίως, τις πιο απλές. Πότε επιτέλους θα αρχίσουν να προβάλλουν τη νέα ταινία του Ken Loach; Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω!


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 1, 2008)

Οι "Ζωές των Άλλων" είναι από τις καλύτερες ταινίες που έχω δει τελευταία.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Καμιά πατρίδα για τους μελλοθάνατους*

Υπέροχη σκληρότητα, μοναδικά ανατριχιαστικός ο Χαβιέ, ερημιά (μέσα κι έξω), αίμα, και (κανένας) άγιος ο Θεός. Not to be missed, θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2008)

*No Country for Old Men*

Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος ήταν ο πρώτος άσχετος που μετάφρασε τον τίτλο της ταινίας «Καμιά πατρίδα για τους μελλοθάνατους», αν και είναι εύκολο να φανταστείς ότι δεν σημαίνει κάτι τέτοιο το αγγλικό. Ούτε σημαίνει κάτι το ελληνικό εξάμβλωμα. Και γιατί τον ακολούθησαν διάφοροι άλλοι και επανέλαβαν την ίδια βλακεία. Βγήκε και το βιβλίο από τις εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη και φαντάζομαι, τσίνησε ξετσίνησε ο Αύγουστος Κουρτώ Κορτώ που το μετέφρασε, έμεινε ο τίτλος της ταινίας. Διότι, φυσικά, πώς να πουλήσει ένα βιβλίο με τίτλο «Δεν είναι χώρα αυτή για γέρους».

*Εργάρα.*


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2008)

Θυμίζω και τη μετάφραση τού Eyes *Wide *Shut, ως Μάτια *Ερμητικά *Κλειστά. Ένα ωραιότατο λογοπαίγνιο πήγε στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2008)

*"Once" και "The Edge of Heaven"*

Δηλαδή εδώ γράφουμε όλα τα περί σινεμά ή ανοίγουμε άλλο νήμα;

Τέλος πάντων, για το αρχικό θέμα (_Οι ζωές των άλλων _vs _Λαβύρινθος_) ψηφίζω δαγκωτό "Ζωές". 

Από έργα που είδα τελευταία (έχουμε να τα πούμε καιρό και είδα πολλά...) βρήκα εξαιρετικό το ιρλανδέζικο "Once" και το γερμανο-τουρκικό “The Edge of Heaven” (Yasamin kiyisinda) του Fatih Akin.
Το πρώτο έχει και καταπληκτικό soundtrack, καθώς οι δύο πρωταγωνιστές είναι και στην πραγματικότητα μουσικοί του δρόμου και παίζουν τα δικά τους κομμάτια!


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δηλαδή εδώ γράφουμε όλα τα περί σινεμά ή ανοίγουμε άλλο νήμα;



Ναι, μέχρι να βαρεθούμε και ν' ανοίξουμε άλλο. Ή ξεχωριστό νήμα αν θέλουμε να χτυπηθούμε για το κατά πόσο το No Country είναι καλή ταινία ή πατάτα.

Βιντεάκι από το Once με το τραγούδι που πήρε το Όσκαρ:






(Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δηλαδή εδώ γράφουμε όλα τα περί σινεμά ή ανοίγουμε άλλο νήμα;


Ναι, εδώ κολλάμε τα περί σινεμά.

Και φυσικά, ψηφίζω κι εγώ δαγκωτό Ζωές των Άλλων.


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)



Το In Bruges το είδα. Εντόπισα 2-3 καραμπινάτα λάθη στους υπότιτλους. Για να δούμε αν θα συμφωνήσετε.


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Το In Bruges το είδα. Εντόπισα 2-3 καραμπινάτα λάθη στους υπότιτλους. Για να δούμε αν θα συμφωνήσετε.


Συμφωνούμε. Δες εδώ.


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 9, 2008)

stathis said:


> Συμφωνούμε. Δες εδώ.



Είχε κι άλλα. Αρκετά. Στάθη, θυμάσαι ποιος ήταν ο υποτιτλιστής; Δεν πρόλαβα να δω, επειδή η προσοχή μου ήταν στραμμένη στην κόκα-κόλα που είχε χύσει πάνω μου ο διπλανός μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Μια γενική παρατήρηση, που ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει στους κανόνες: Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να αναφερόμαστε εδώ στα ονόματα των μεταφραστών ή των υποτιτλιστών. Ποτέ δεν γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες προέκυψε ένα λάθος. Οι επισημάνσεις γίνονται για να αποφεύγονται τα ολισθήματα όταν θα φτάνουμε εμείς σε αντίστοιχες μπανανόφλουδες. [Ταυτόχρονα, καλύπτω τα νώτα μου, γιατί ποιος ξέρει πόσα ημαρτημένα έχω αφήσει στη διαδρομή μου... ]


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...γιατί ποιος ξέρει πόσα ημαρτημένα έχω αφήσει στη διαδρομή μου... ]



Βάσει αυτού πάω να αλλάξω την υπογραφή μου


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μια γενική παρατήρηση, που ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει στους κανόνες: Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να αναφερόμαστε εδώ στα ονόματα των μεταφραστών ή των υποτιτλιστών. Ποτέ δεν γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες προέκυψε ένα λάθος. Οι επισημάνσεις γίνονται για να αποφεύγονται τα ολισθήματα όταν θα φτάνουμε εμείς σε αντίστοιχες μπανανόφλουδες. [Ταυτόχρονα, καλύπτω τα νώτα μου, γιατί ποιος ξέρει πόσα ημαρτημένα έχω αφήσει στη διαδρομή μου... ]



Πάνω που ήθελα να κάνω έντιτ για να επισημάνω ότι ρώτησα όχι για να χαντακώσω τον υποτιτλιστή, αλλά γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πολύ γνωστός και πεπειραμένος, γι' αυτό και εξεπλάγην. *Ζητώ συγγνώμη* λοιπόν, κι αν θέλει ο Στάθης μπορεί να μου απαντήσει με pm, απλώς για να σιγουρευτώ ότι είδα σωστά. Εγώ κι αν έχω λόγους να μη ρωτάω, επειδή μπορεί ν' αλιευτούν υπέρλαμπρα μαργαριτάρια στις μεταφράσεις μου


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ναι, μέχρι να βαρεθούμε και ν' ανοίξουμε άλλο. Ή ξεχωριστό νήμα αν θέλουμε να χτυπηθούμε για το κατά πόσο το No Country είναι καλή ταινία ή πατάτα.
> (Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)



Δεν ξέρω αν θα χτυπηθούμε αλλά δεν μου άρεσαν ούτε το "No Country..." ούτε το "Θα χυθεί αίμα". Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα, νομίζω. Εντάξει ο Daniel Day είναι σπουδαίος αλλά τον έχουμε δει και σε πολύ καλύτερες φάσεις. Τον έρημο τον Χαβιέ Μπαρδέμ, επίσης (του έκαναν ένα μαλλί, ε; ) θεωρώ οτι τον χαράμιζε ο επίπεδος αυτός ρόλος. Είδα και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλλεν και έτσι μου έρχεται να μην ξανακάνω τον κόπο!


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν θα χτυπηθούμε αλλά δεν μου άρεσαν ούτε το "No Country..." ούτε το "Θα χυθεί αίμα". Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα, νομίζω. Εντάξει ο Daniel Day είναι σπουδαίος αλλά τον έχουμε δει και σε πολύ καλύτερες φάσεις. Τον έρημο τον Χαβιέ Μπαρδέμ, επίσης (του έκαναν ένα μαλλί, ε; ) θεωρώ οτι τον χαράμιζε ο επίπεδος αυτός ρόλος. Είδα και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλλεν και έτσι μου έρχεται να μην ξανακάνω τον κόπο!


Το "Θα χυθεί αίμα" δεν κατάφερα να το δω, αλλά ελπίζω να το πετύχω κάπου. Για το _No country for old men_ και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλεν ("Το όνειρο της Κασσάνδρας") θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές, αν και βαμμένος γουντιαλενικός και φανατικός κοεντζής.
Οφείλω να πω ότι το _No country for old men_ θα μου άρεσε σίγουρα περισσότερο αν δεν ήταν τόσο άθλιος ο ήχος στα δύο τρίτα της ταινίας, σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσεις τους διαλόγους. Και πάλι όμως, δεν νομίζω ότι θα το έβρισκα αριστούργημα. Το _Fargo_ (κι αυτό των Κοέν) είχε πολύ παρόμοιο θέμα, αλλά μου άρεσε δέκα φορές περισσότερο, ίσως γιατί είχε ανθρωπιά και περισσότερο χιούμορ.


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βγήκε και το βιβλίο από τις εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη και φαντάζομαι, τσίνησε ξετσίνησε ο *Αύγουστος Κουρτώ* που το μετέφρασε, έμεινε ο τίτλος της ταινίας.


Κ*ο*ρτώ. Ουδεμία σχέση με τον Κούρτοβικ (ή τον Κουρτάκη). :)



nickel said:


> (Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)


Είτε σας άρεσε το _Edge of Heaven_ είτε όχι (προσωπικά περίμενα πολύ περισσότερα), δείτε οπωσδήποτε το _Head On_ ("Μαζί ποτέ") του ίδιου. Χωρίς τα κλισέ του _Edge of Heaven_, με πολύ πιο δυνατά συναισθήματα και "ανήσυχη" σκηνοθεσία.

Όσο για το _In Bruges_, μια χαρά έργο είναι. Ακόμη καλύτερα, πηγαίνετε στην Μπρυζ αν μπορείτε, είναι πανέμορφη κι από κοντά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2008)

stathis said:


> Το "Θα χυθεί αίμα" δεν κατάφερα να το δω, αλλά ελπίζω να το πετύχω κάπου. Για το _No country for old men_ και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλεν ("Το όνειρο της Κασσάνδρας") θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές, αν και βαμμένος γουντιαλενικός και φανατικός κοεντζής.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα τα ανωτέρω (ούτε εγώ έχω δει ακόμα το "Θα χυθεί αίμα").



stathis said:


> Οφείλω να πω ότι το _No country for old men_ θα μου άρεσε σίγουρα περισσότερο αν δεν ήταν τόσο άθλιος ο ήχος στα δύο τρίτα της ταινίας, σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσεις τους διαλόγους.


Θα σου το χαρίσω να το δεις σε ιδιωτική προβολή ;)


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

stathis said:


> Οφείλω να πω ότι το _No country for old men_ θα μου άρεσε σίγουρα περισσότερο αν δεν ήταν τόσο άθλιος ο ήχος στα δύο τρίτα της ταινίας, σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσεις τους διαλόγους.


Να διευκρινίσω ότι το πρόβλημα το είχε η συγκεκριμένη κόπια. Ήθελα μεταμεσονύκτια αβάν-πρεμιέρ, τρομάρα μου...


----------



## stathis (Apr 18, 2008)

*Παραχαράκτες* (Die Fälscher / The counterfeiters)

Εξαιρετική αυστριακή ταινία, με θέμα έναν παραχαράκτη σε στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης ο οποίος αναγκάζεται να πάρει μέρος σε μια μυστική επιχείρηση των Ναζί. Βασίζεται σε αληθινά γεγονότα, τα οποία όμως έχουν αλλαχτεί αρκετά στην ταινία. Δυνατή ταινία, φοβερή μορφή ο πρωταγωνιστής, ιδιαίτερη φωτογραφία, κι ένα μουσικό θέμα που σκίζει την καρδιά (πληροφορίες εντός). Προσωπικά με στοίχειωσε.
(Όσκαρ καλύτερης ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας)


----------



## cythere (May 15, 2008)

Γιατί νέκρωσε αυτό το πολύ ωραίο σινε-νήμα (και γαλλιστί σινε-φίλ);
Δεν πηγαίνει κανείς σας πια σινεμά;


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

cythere said:


> Δεν πηγαίνει κανείς σας πια σινεμά;


Σινεμά δεν πηγαίνω εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Ό,τι βλέπω το βλέπω συνήθως από την πολυθρόνα μου. Αλλά δεν είδα κάτι που να με κάνει να τρέξω να γράψω (αν και το σκέφτηκα όταν μελέτησα τις λεπτομέρειες του American Gangster).

Μπορώ πάντως να πω ποια _θα είναι_ μια από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες: Vicky Cristina Barcelona. Γούντι, Πενέλοπε, Σκάρλετ, Χαβιέρ (προσέξτε, δεν βάζω επώνυμα). *Κίλερ καρέ*.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Δεν βλέπω την ώρα!


----------



## cythere (May 18, 2008)

Εμένα, πάντως, ο Γούντι με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ τελευταία...
Και αμάν πια με την Σκάρλετ! Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι άνδρες μαζί της; Εξηγήστε μου, παρακαλώ!


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν βλέπω την ώρα!


Άντε, για χάρη σου και σε αίθουσα!



cythere said:


> Εμένα, πάντως, ο Γούντι με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ τελευταία...


Εντάξει, ένα διάλειμμα έκανε :) Στην είδηση διαβάζω: The tone of the film is light as air but the story is filled with wry vintage-Allen insights about love, art and the point of existence.



cythere said:


> Και αμάν πια με την Σκάρλετ! Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι άνδρες μαζί της; Εξηγήστε μου, παρακαλώ!


Εγώ δεν μπορώ. Είμαι οπαδός της Πηνελόπης, απλώς λίγο μεγάλος για μνηστήρας.


----------



## cythere (May 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Είμαι οπαδός της Πηνελόπης, απλώς λίγο μεγάλος για μνηστήρας.


 
Αφού είναι έτσι, σας προτείνω να τη δείτε (αγνώριστη και σε εξαιρετικές στιγμές υποκριτικής) στην ταινία Non ti Muovere (στα ελληνικά "Μείνε Ακίνητη").
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

Υπήρξες εξαιρετικά εύστοχη (ελάχιστες καλές ταινίες της δεν έχω δει). Παραγγέλθηκε ήδη. Σ' ευχαριστώ!


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

*El Orfanato (Το ορφανοτροφείο)*
Προβλήθηκε στους σινεμάδες το χειμώνα, και τώρα βγήκε σε DVD.
Πολύ δυνατό θρίλερ, από τα λίγα που τελειώνουν με λογική αιτιολόγηση των διάφορων αλλόκοτων που συμβαίνουν.
Ό,τι πρέπει για τους λάτρεις των ψυχολογικών θρίλερ.
Κλείστε τα φώτα στο σαλόνι και απολαύστε!


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2008)

Πριν από λίγο τέλειωσε το "An American Crime" στην οθόνη και το στομάχι μου δεν λέει να συνέλθει. Θα προτιμούσα να μην το έχω δει, νομίζω...
Το χειρότερο δεν είναι οτι πρόκειται για αληθινή ιστορία, αλλά οτι αφορά κάτι πολύ πιο ύπουλο και αρρωστημένο από τις πράξεις μιας ψυχικά διαταραγμένης γυναίκας.

Το ορφανοτροφείο με είχε τρομάξει, (δεν θέλω και πολύ...) αλλά κάτι δεν μου άρεσε τελικά, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα τι. 

Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το γερμανικό "Vier Minuten", έργο που δεν πήρα χαμπάρι όταν παίχτηκε το 2007. Εντυπωσιακή μουσική και πολύ καλή ηθοποιία από τις δύο πρωταγωνίστριες.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Πω πω ζημιά! Νιώθω σαν ζητιάνος που βγήκε στη γύρα για προτάσεις με καλές ταινίες (τέσσερις στις τέσσερις εύστοχες προτάσεις, περιμένουν ήδη και οι τέσσερις) και πρέπει να ξαναβγώ στη γύρα να ζητιανεύω για «ένα τέταρτο της ώρας, χριστιανοί», να μαζέψω ένα οχτάωρο να τις δω.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2008)

Επομένως, φίλτατε, αντί να κάνουμε μαζώξεις για φαγίν και μόνο, ας κανονίσουμε κάποιες φορές να βγούμε και για καμιά ταινία (και τρώμε τον άμπακο μετά τον κορεσμό σε πνευματική τροφή). :)


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Ξαναείδα το *Pursuit of Happyness* και ξαναμελέτησα την ιστορία του Chris Gardner. Αν έχετε δει την ταινία, αυτή η συνέντευξή του στο 20/20 του ABC έχει ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## cythere (May 26, 2008)

L'emploi du temps (Ελεύθερος Ωραρίου)

Εξαιρετική ταινία (απ' αυτές που θυμάσαι για πολύ καιρό μετά) του Laurent Cantet που κέρδισε χθες το Χρυσό Φοίνικα.
Πρόκειται για αληθινή ιστορία, που συνέβη στη Γαλλία το 1993 (μόνο που η κινηματογραφική απόδοση απέφυγε τη σκληρότητα του πραγματικού περιστατικού).
Αν σας άρεσε το Τσεκούρι του Γαβρά, θα σας αρέσει σίγουρα και ο Ελεύθερος Ωραρίου.


----------



## curry (May 27, 2008)

Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ το Ελεύθερος Ωραρίου αλλά δεν έχω δει το Τσεκούρι... Να το δω;


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2008)

Μου άρεσε πολύ το Τσεκούρι. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

cythere said:


> *El Orfanato (Το ορφανοτροφείο)*... Πολύ δυνατό θρίλερ, από τα λίγα που τελειώνουν με λογική αιτιολόγηση των διάφορων αλλόκοτων που συμβαίνουν... Κλείστε τα φώτα στο σαλόνι και απολαύστε!


Έκανα κάτι καλύτερο: το είδα 3 με 5 το πρωί. Και ομολογώ ότι δεν θυμάμαι πότε είδα τόσο καλό θρίλερ τελευταία φορά. Ο Ντελ Τόρο (που δεν μου άρεσε ο Λαβύρινθός του) είναι ο παραγωγός και βλέπουμε μια δύσκολη ταινία που τίποτα δεν έχει να ζηλέψει από τις πιο προσεγμένες γκόθικ του Χόλιγουντ. Πλούσια λεπτομέρεια, καλοζυγισμένη, με έξυπνο γράψιμο (μια προφανής απιθανότητα υπήρχε, που θα μπορούσε και να αποφευχθεί: που έφυγε ο σύζυγος και την άφησε μόνη, άρρωστη γυναίκα), μουσική, χώροι, σκηνικά, things that go bump in the night — και μια πρωταγωνίστρια που είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

Τις υπόλοιπες απιθανότητες τις σκεφτόμαστε αφού δούμε την ταινία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις συζητήσω εδώ (κι ας μην υπάρχει μπάτλερ δολοφόνος).


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

*Sex and the City* – The Movie: Αυτό που λένε bomb. Με τη σημασία της παταγώδους αποτυχίας. Φαίνεται να έχει δίκιο ο κριτικός της New York Times για το απερίφραστο θάψιμο. Στο _Μ' αρέσει Δεν μ' αρέσει_ του περασμένου ΒΗMagazino έγραφε η Μ.Μ. «Μ' αρέσει που η ώρα για το Sex & the city στη μεγάλη οθόνη πλησιάζει», αλλά στο imdb πάνω από 2.000 θεατές έχουν δώσει μέση βαθμολογία 3,4/10 (πρωτοφανές για ταινία με τόσο καλές προοπτικές). Πρόκειται προφανώς για τους φανατικούς φίλους της σειράς, που έσπευσαν στις αίθουσες, ανεπηρέαστοι και χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει τίποτα για την ταινία, και βγήκαν τρώγοντας τα εισιτήριά τους.

http://movies.nytimes.com/2008/05/30/movies/30sex.html?8mu&emc=mua1
“Sex and the City” delivered the television goods for six seasons, no small thing in the pop culture annals. That should have been enough or at least plenty for all concerned, but Ms. Parker apparently felt compelled to go big screen, making good on a project that had started to come together in 2004, only to fall apart over money issues and Ms. Cattrall’s reluctance to climb aboard. I wish Ms. Parker had let that bee in her bonnet go silent, because the movie that she and Mr. King have come up with is *the pits, a vulgar, shrill, deeply shallow — and, at 2 hours and 22 turgid minutes, overlong* — addendum to a show that had, over the years, evolved and expanded in surprising ways.

Κλαψ, κλαψ...


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2008)

Από το messageboard του IMDb αντιγράφω:

Re: Must be a BAD MOVIE if its 3.4 stars 
Νo... a lot the votes were cast before the movie even played in theatres. And many are from men. There are a number of trolls and their clones here voting it a "1" and encouraging others to do so. Quite pathetic.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

Πάντως η Manohla Dargis της NYT είναι υπεράνω υποψίας: ούτε troll είναι ούτε άντρας. Ίσως να μην είναι υπεράνω υπεροψίας.


----------



## curry (Jun 4, 2008)

Πάντως, αν κάποια* προλάβει και δει το Sex and the City ως την Παρασκευή το βράδυ, έτσι και τολμήσει να αποκαλύψει το ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ για την πλοκή, θα της κάνω μήνυση για ψυχική οδύνη! Είμαι αρρωστάκι, τι να κάνουμε; Και δεν πάνε να λένε οι κριτικοί, τους έχω δια βίου! Ζήτω η Κάρι (η άλλη, όχι εγώ).

*είπα να μην βάλω "κάποιος", άσκοπο, ε;


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2008)

curry said:


> Ζήτω η Κάρι (η άλλη, όχι εγώ).


Ποια, η Γκραντ;
(γνωστή κρυφή του Χόλιγουντ)


----------



## curry (Jun 4, 2008)

Ήταν ο Κάρι Γκραντ γκέι; Τι μαθαίνει ο άνθρωπος...
Η Κάρι Μπράντσο, Στάθη μου, η Κάρι Μπράντσο!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Ξανάδα τις προάλλες για απειροστή φορά το "Terminator 2". Τσέκαρα ξανά και ξανά την ημερομηνία που γυρίστηκε. Απίστευτο. Εφέ, γύρισμα τα πάντα είναι τέλεια, λες κι η ταινία γυρίστηκε χτες. Και με τον Άρνι στον ιδανικό του ρόλο.


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2008)

curry said:


> Ήταν ο Κάρι Γκραντ γκέι; Τι μαθαίνει ο άνθρωπος...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cary_Grant#Rumors_regarding_sexual_orientation

Πολλοί γοητευτικοί ηθοποιοί ήταν γκέι ή μπάι. Μερικά γνωστά παραδείγματα: Ροκ Χάντσον, Μοντγκόμερι Κλιφτ, Τζέιμς Ντιν. Σόρυ αν σας το χαλάω...



curry said:


> Η Κάρι Μπράντσο, Στάθη μου, η Κάρι Μπράντσο!


Ντεζολέ, μόνο τον Μάρλον Μπράντσο* ξέρω.

*Παραφθορά του ονόματος του Μπράντο, ένεκα που ήταν πολύ μάτσο ο συχωρεμένος.


----------



## curry (Jun 4, 2008)

Άρα δεν θα σου πω να πάμε να δούμε μαζί το Sex and the City!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

stathis said:


> Πολλοί γοητευτικοί ηθοποιοί ήταν [...] μπάι.


Slow the much-oil, Γιούρη... ο κόσμος ολάκερος είναι buysexual!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αφού είδα χτες το In Bruges (και ενθουσιάστηκα)...


Εξήγησέ μου κι εμένα, Προφέσορ, τι ακριβώς σε ενθουσίασε στην ταινία In Bruges, διότι εμένα, πέρα από την ατμόσφαιρα, δεν μου είπε και πολλά. Λες να φταίει η ζέστη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Λες να φταίει η ζέστη;


Με ζέστη την είδα κι εγώ. Και με τη σιγουριά ότι είναι καλή ταινία/θα μ' αρέσει, αυτή τη σιγουριά που μπορεί να καταστρέψει την ευχαρίστησή σου για μια ταινία.

Γιατί με ενθουσίασε; Γιατί όλα ήταν στο δικό μου μήκος κύματος:
Δώσε μου παλιές πόλεις της Ευρώπης και πάρε μου την ψυχή: βόλτες σε κανάλια, παλιά σπίτια, πύργους με πολλές στενές σκάλες, μεσαιωνικό στοιχείο του μακάβριου, χαλαρούς ρυθμούς, σεβασμό στο περιβάλλον, κύκνους — αν αυτά έκαναν χώμα τον Χάρι, εμένα με στέλνουν σε νιρβάνα. Και η μουσική βοηθούσε.

Δώσε μου Γκλίσον σε οποιαδήποτε ταινία. Από τον καιρό που τον είδα στον Στρατηγό είναι σήμα κατατεθέν. Και ο Φαρέλ όμως εδώ ήταν άριστος.

Αλλά το κυριότερο είναι η γραφή, όλη η σεναριακή και σκηνοθετική δουλειά του ΜακΝτόνα: το ασεβέστατο αγγλικό χιούμορ, η αντίστιξη του τραγικού με το γελοίο, οι ανατροπές, οι διάλογοι, η μαμετική γραφή γενικώς. Κάποιες στιχομυθίες ήταν αριστουργηματικές. Αυτά είναι λίγο προσωπικά γούστα, αλλά, π.χ. οι φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις του Ρέι με τον Κεν ή η τελευταία κουβέντα του Χάρι με τον Κεν στο καφενείο, είναι το είδος του διαλόγου που απολαμβάνω σε θέατρο και κινηματογράφο (ακόμα και με τα 126 f~k). Από τις ταινίες που μπορώ να δω αρκετές φορές γιατί είναι όλα κουρδισμένα στις δικές μου αισθήσεις.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 26, 2008)

Μάστα. Έλα να κάνεις παρέα με τον καλό μου που όπου σταθεί κι όπου βρεθεί μιλάει για τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία. Ίσως και να το ξαναδώ με άλλο μάτι, κάποια στιγμή...

Εγώ είδα προχτές το The wind that shakes the barley (Ο άνεμος χορεύει το κριθάρι) και μου άρεσε πολύ. Γενικώς μου αρέσουν οι ταινίες του Ken Loach. Εξαιρετικοί οι πρωταγωνιστές (τον Cillian Murphy αξίζει να τον δείτε και το Breakfast on Pluto του Neil Jordan όπου είναι καταπληκτικός), πολύ προσεγμένα τα σκηνικά και τα κοστούμια, συγκινητική και ωραία δοσμένη η ιστορία.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> αξίζει να τον δείτε και το Breakfast on Pluto του Neil Jordan όπου είναι καταπληκτικός),



Αυτή η ταινία είναι καλή; Γιατί την βλέπω στα βίντεο κλαμπ και κοντοστέκομαι, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρέπει να την πάρω.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

*H Εξιλέωση*

Λοιπόν, αξιώθηκα και είδα χτες την Εξιλέωση (Atonement) την οποία απέφευγα να δω λόγω αρνητικών σχολίων. Κι όμως: την βρήκα συγκλονιστική. _Πάρα πολύ ωραία_ ταινία από κάθε άποψη. Οπότε, μαζί με το Προσοχή πόθος, το Σεξ εν δε Σίτυ και τον Σκοτεινό Ιππότη, μου μένει σαν μια από τις καλύτερες της περασμένης σεζόν.

Εδιτ: το μεγάλο μείον ήταν ο Ελ Γκρέκο. Δεν ξέρω αν τον είδατε κι αν σας άρεσε, αλλά εμένα μου φάνηκε εντελώς ερασιτεχνικό (σεναριακά κυρίως).


----------



## stathis (Sep 3, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτή η ταινία είναι καλή; Γιατί την βλέπω στα βίντεο κλαμπ και κοντοστέκομαι, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρέπει να την πάρω.


Αξίζει, χωρίς να είναι όμως από τις κορυφαίες του Τζόρνταν. Το θέμα θυμίζει το _Crying game_, αλλά σε εντελώς άλλο ύφος.

Tip: Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας στο βίντεο κλαμπ, ζήτα το _Butcher boy_ (του Τζόρνταν κι αυτό). Το γιατί αυτή η ταινία δεν παίχτηκε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα μέγιστο μυστήριο. Είχα την τύχη να τη δω σε κάποιες Νύχτες Πρεμιέρας πριν πολλά-πολλά χρόνια και είχα πάθει πλάκα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Tip: Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας στο βίντεο κλαμπ, ζήτα το _Butcher boy_ (του Τζόρνταν κι αυτό). Το γιατί αυτή η ταινία δεν παίχτηκε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα μέγιστο μυστήριο.



Δεν είναι αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος, είναι; Γιατί δεν μ' αρέσουν τα σπλάτερ... :)


----------



## stathis (Sep 3, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν είναι αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος, είναι; Γιατί δεν μ' αρέσουν τα σπλάτερ... :)


Μα καλά, σου λένε ότι είναι ταινιάρα κι εσύ την κοιτάς στα δόντια; :)
Όχι, δεν είναι σπλάτερ, μάλλον μαύρη κωμωδία με σουρεάλ στοιχεία, με ήρωα ένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει the hard way στην επαρχιακή Ιρλανδία τη δεκαετία του '60 (κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων, πάνε κοντά δέκα χρόνια). Βασισμένη στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα του Πάτρικ Μακ Κέιμπ (νομίζω, δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα για γκουγκλιές).


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το γερμανικό "Vier Minuten", έργο που δεν πήρα χαμπάρι όταν παίχτηκε το 2007. Εντυπωσιακή μουσική και πολύ καλή ηθοποιία από τις δύο πρωταγωνίστριες.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Έλσα. Τώρα αξιώθηκα να δω την ταινία. Στη Γερμανία την πολυβράβεψαν, οι Αγγλοσάξονες κριτικοί μάλλον την έθαψαν, εγώ τη βρήκα εξαιρετική και καταθέτω εδώ το γιουτιουμπάκι από το τέλος της ταινίας. *Μόνο για όσους την έχουν δει. Αν σκοπεύετε να βρείτε και να δείτε την ταινία, σας εκλιπαρώ, μη δείτε το βιντέακι.*


----------



## Elsa (Sep 5, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε κι εμείς, για το βιντεάκι! Συγκλονιστική ερμηνεία...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Να δείτε την ταινία Happy-Go-Lucky (ελληνικός τίτλος: Τυχερή και ευτυχισμένη, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ να τη λέω Χάπι Γκολάκι) του Mike Leigh. Πως λέμε Vera Drake του ιδίου; Καμία σχέση! Μια ταινία που βλέπεται και σαν αντικαταθλιπτικό! Μια αξιολάτρευτη πρωταγωνίστρια που είναι τόσο αισιόδοξη και έξω καρδιά που ώρες-ώρες σου έρχεται να την καρυδώσεις, αλλά είναι πολύ γλυκιά για να το κάνεις!


----------



## stathis (Sep 23, 2008)

Elsa said:


> (ελληνικός τίτλος: Τυχερή και ευτυχισμένη, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ να τη λέω *Χάπι Γκολάκι*)


Καμία σχέση με τη Χόλι Γκολάιτλι; :)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2008)

Είδα προχτές την ταινία "The visitor" του 2007. 





Δεν ξέρω αν έχει παιχτεί στις αίθουσες αλλά αξίζει να το ψάξετε. Εξαιρετικές ερμηνείες, ειδικά από τον πρωταγωνιστή Richard Jenkins.




.


Σύσταση nickel: Δείτε την ταινία. Μη δείτε ούτε το αποπάνω βιντεάκι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα! Μα πώς τα καταφέρνεις και βρίσκεις ταινίες που μου έχουν ξεφύγει;

Εγώ πάλι, σε μια από τις σπάνιες κινηματογραφικές μου εξόδους, είδα και προτείνω το Vicky Cristina Barcelona σαν μακροβούτι στην ομορφιά. Στα γρήγορα, μια συνέντευξη του Μπαρντέμ (αφιερωμένη στις κυρίες που αναστέναζαν κάθε φορά που έβλεπαν την καταμουτσουνάρα του), όπου αμέσως αμέσως διαφωνώ με την εισαγωγή του συνεντευξιαστή: "What a beautiful film! You know, you could close your eyes in this movie, and it would be just as good."

Είσαι καλά, άνθρωπέ μου;! Ο Γούντι Άλεν έχει δείξει την αγάπη του και για άλλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις —τη Βενετία, το Παρίσι, το Λονδίνο— αλλά πρώτη φορά βγάζει τόση αγάπη όση για αυτό το κομμάτι της Ισπανίας (το σενάριο προβλέπει και κανονική ξενάγηση). Και δεν θυμάμαι να έχει χωρέσει σε άλλη του ταινία τρεις τόσο όμορφες γυναικείες παρουσίες. Οπότε, σε αντίπραξη προς την εισαγωγή του Chuck, θα έλεγα: "You could close your ears in this movie, and it would be just as good."

Αλλά, καλύτερα: μάτια και αφτιά ορθάνοιχτα, για να το απολαύσετε περισσότερο. (Τα ορθάνοιχτα στόματα, να κλείσουν...)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει σε version χωρίς την Σκάρλετ; 
Θέλω πολύ να το δω και μάλλον θα πρέπει να κλείνω τα μάτια επιλεκτικά...


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Να ευχαριστήσω ξανά την Έλσα, και να προσθέσω τις δικές μου θερμές συστάσεις για την ταινία *The Visitor*. Δημιούργησε μια λαμπρή αντίστιξη στη χτεσινή του Άλεν. Η μια, πληθωρική, όλο ζεστά χρώματα, διαλόγους με την πνευματώδη φλυαρία του Γούντι, τόσο που συχνά τον βλέπεις να κουνάει τα χείλη των πρωταγωνιστών του, πάθη που ξεχειλίζουν, εκρήξεις — η Αμερική που ήρθε στη Μεσόγειο και κάποια στιγμή κραυγάζει «Δεν την αντέχω αυτή την ένταση της Μεσογείου» (όχι με αυτά τα λόγια).

Η πρώτη, στον αντίποδα — με όλη τη λιτότητα που επιβάλλει η άνυδρη φυσιογνωμία του Ρίτσαρντ Τζένκινς. Καθώς προχωρούσε η ταινία, ένιωθα ότι κάθε ολιγόλογη στιχομυθία, κάθε αδιόρατη σχεδόν κίνηση ή έκφραση, κατάφερνε να γίνεται αβάσταχτα φλύαρη με αυτά που σου έλεγε τελικά. Η Μεσόγειος που έρχεται στην Αμερική και αναγκάζεται να σωπαίνει, να ακούγεται μέσα από τις σιωπές. Μια ταινία που μας κάνει να θέλουμε να φωνάξουμε απλά, καθημερινά πράγματα.

Ήταν πλεονέκτημα που είδα την ταινία με τη σύσταση της Έλσας και μόνο. Δεν είδα καν τις σκηνές από το βιντεάκι. Προτείνω να κάνετε το ίδιο.


----------



## anna (Oct 13, 2008)

Τώρα που είναι επίκαιρος, το ΑΦΑΙΑ NEW STAR CINEMA κάνει αφιέρωμα στον Γούντι Άλεν. Ανάμεσα σε "Μανχάταν", "Τα Πάντα γύρω από το Σεξ" και "Μπανάνες", λέω να προτείνω το "Νευρικός Εραστής" που περίμενα πώς και πώς να το δω κάποτε και στο σινεμά. Ελπίζω μόνο να προλάβω. Μέχρι την Τετάρτη στις 23:00.


----------



## andy (Oct 18, 2008)

Είδα χτες το *Vicky Christina Barcelona* κι έχω να πω το εξής: ποιος Χαβιέ και ποια Σκάρλετ. Με το που βγαίνει στην οθόνη η Πενέλοπε, όλα τα άλλα και όλοι οι άλλοι ωχριούν μπροστά της. Κι αυτό το λέω τόσο από αισθητικής όσο και από κινηματογραφικής άποψης. 
Επίσης, τι υπέροχη φωτογραφία! Πράγματι, μπορείς να κλείσεις τον ήχο, να αγνοήσεις το στόρι και να χαζεύεις απλά τα χρώματα και τα τοπία. Πολλά μπράβο στον κύριο Άλεν. 
Α, και κάτι άλλο. Πολύ κρασί, αδερφάκι μου. Σε όλη την ταινία πίνουν και πίνουν και πίνουν - μόνο κρασί. Βγαίνεις από το σινεμά και θες να πιεις όλο το Βόσπορο...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2008)

Το είδα κι εγώ...Μια ταινία που θα αρέσει περισσότερο σε όσους αγάπησαν τον Γούντι Άλεν από τα πρόσφατα έργα του, κυρίως από το Match Point και δώθε. 
Εμένα πάλι, (σε μια από τις σπάνιες κινηματογραφικές εξόδους μου, βλέπω ακόμα -και πάντα- πολύ σινεμά, αλλά στο σπίτι), με έπιασε νευρικό γέλιο με την ηθοποιία, το αδιάφορο σενάριο, τα κλισέ, τα πάθη και τα βάσανα των πλούσιων και ωραίων του κόσμου τούτου...Αν το έβλεπα σπίτι, δεν θα το έβλεπα όλο. Και η Βαρκελώνη, είναι πολύ πιο όμορφη από ότι την δείχνει ο Άλεν. 
Μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξή του στο Βήμα, δίνει νομίζω το σημερινό του στίγμα του, ειδικά σε σχέση με παλιότερες.
Αν θέλετε να δείτε την Πενέλοπε σε έναν πραγματικά συγκλονιστικό ρόλο, βρείτε το Non ti muovere (Μείνε ακίνητη) του 2004





Μια απορία, πέρα από την γνώμη μου για την ταινία: Αυτός που κάνει κριτική σε πολύ γνωστό περιοδικό, και γράφει 
_"*Επιστροφή στην κωμωδία *για έναν Γούντι Άλεν σε πλήρη φόρμα, ο οποίος υπογράφει μια από τις *αστειότερες ταινίες *του. *Ξεκαρδιστικές ατάκες, ειρωνεία*, ανάλαφροι τόνοι και μια σαρωτική Πενέλοπε Κρουζ σε μια ανεπανάληπτη ερμηνεία"_, την είδε την ταινία;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 21, 2008)

Να 'μαστε πάλι μαζί σας για ένα ακόμα ψυχοπλακωτικό υπερθέαμα...;)




Μόλις είδα το "Buddha Collapsed Out of Shame". Έχει παιχτεί στις αίθουσες (Ο Βούδας λιποθύμησε από ντροπή), έκανε μάλιστα πρεμιέρα στην Ελλάδα. 
Η σκηνοθεσία είναι της Περσίδας Hana Makhmalbaf, (της γνωστής οικογένειας σκηνοθετών, αδερφή της Samira, κόρη της Marzieh Meshkini που έχει σκηνοθετήσει το καταπληκτικό "Η μέρα που έγινα γυναίκα" και του Mohsen Makhmalbaf. 
Μια ταινία συγκινητική και συναρπαστικά τραγική, με μια πιτσιρίκα πρωταγωνίστρια που θα σας κλέψει την καρδιά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Κατανάλωσα. Συστάσεις της Έλσας. Το αφγανικό ήταν απλοϊκό, κάπως πρωτόλειο, αλλά μετά έμαθα ότι το έφτιαξε μια δεκαεννιάχρονη, ίσως με αρκετή βοήθεια από την οικογένειά της (όλοι του σιναφιού). Αξίζει περισσότερο σαν φολκλόρ παρά σαν ταινία. Εξαιρετικά εύστοχος ο αγγλικός τίτλος, αν και ο Βούδας σωριάστηκε, κατέρρευσε, δεν λιποθύμησε πάντως.

Η Πενέλοπε (Non ti muovere), με διπλή σύσταση (η πρώτη από την Cythere), ήταν πραγματικά συγκλονιστική (αν κι εμένα μ’ αρέσει ακόμα κι όταν δεν είναι συγκλονιστική). Ταινία-εγγύηση.

Αλλά φαίνεται ότι αυτοί που δίνουν τους τίτλους δεν έχουν δει τις ταινίες (στην περίπτωση του Βούδα, ούτε την πρώτη σκηνή). Γιατί το Non ti muovere της ταινίας σημαίνει «Μείνε εδώ» (Μη φύγεις, μη μετακομίσεις, μην πας σ’ άλλα μέρη).

Έτσι καταλαβαίνουμε πώς σφαγιάστηκε και το No country for old men.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Είδε κανείς την τουρκική «Διεθνή»;
(μπας και ξεφύγω από τις αγαπημένες μου κόβω-φλέβες ταινίες) :)

@Νικελ: πράγματι, ήταν πρωτόλειο αλλά δεν ήταν και αληθινά συγκινητικό; _"Η μέρα που έγινα γυναίκα"_ της ...ιδίας οικογένειας σου άρεσε;

Αν σου έχει ξεφύγει, να σου συστήσω και την αιγυπτιακή «Επίσκεψη της μπάντας», μια ταινία με υπόγειο, χαμηλόφωνο, ανατολίτικο χιούμορ που πολύ μου άρεσε.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο Γούντι Άλεν έχει δείξει την αγάπη του και για άλλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις —τη Βενετία, το Παρίσι, το Λονδίνο— αλλά πρώτη φορά βγάζει τόση αγάπη όση για αυτό το κομμάτι της Ισπανίας (το σενάριο προβλέπει και κανονική ξενάγηση).



Δηλαδή, μόνο σ' εμένα αυτή η πόλη (Βαρκελώνη) φάνηκε ελεεινή και τρισάθλια; Άλλος κανείς; Παλιά (δεκαετία 80-90) μ' άρεσαν πάρα πολύ οι ταινίες του, τώρα (ειδικά με την Κασσάνδρα) αισθάνομαι ότι έχει πέσει στην απόλυτη παρακμή.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Η πόλη είναι εξαιρετική, ο Γούντι Άλεν φταίει που σου φαίνεται άθλια γιατί δεν έκανε τον κόπο να την γνωρίσει...Διάβασε την συνέντευξη στο Βήμα, φαίνεται οτι πήγε εκεί μόνο και μόνο γιατί τον χρηματοδότησαν και όχι από αγάπη για την πόλη.
Όσο για τις τωρινές ταινίες του (δηλαδή περίπου μετά το 2000) είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνη. Τις βλέπω πλέον μόνο από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Έχω πάει στη Βαρκελώνη. Αλλά ειλικρινά, δεν μου άρεσε...  (και είχα ακούσει τόσα και τόσα). Πρέπει να κάνουμε δημοσκόπηση για το ποια είναι η αγαπημένη μας ταινία του τύπου. Αλλά μάλλον ξεφεύγω από το θέμα. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 24, 2008)

Για όσους έχουν κρεμάσει τη φανέλα του πάρτι άνιμαλ (όπως θα 'λεγε κι ο Σκουντής) και Παρασκευή βράδυ μπορούν να ασχολούνται με ηλικιωμένους σε νοσοκομεία, θα παιχτεί απόψε η αξιόλογη ρουμανική ταινία "Η οδύσσεια του κυρίου Λαζαρέσκου", μεσάνυχτα στην ΕΤ1. Και σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, προλογίζει ο Γιάννης Μπακογιαννόπουλος. Σας το 'χα πει ότι οι φόροι που πληρώνετε πιάνουν τόπο, αλλά δε με πιστεύατε.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Για όσους έχουν κρεμάσει τη φανέλα του πάρτι άνιμαλ (όπως θα 'λεγε κι ο Σκουντής) και Παρασκευή βράδυ μπορούν να ασχολούνται με ηλικιωμένους σε νοσοκομεία, θα παιχτεί απόψε η αξιόλογη ρουμανική ταινία "Η οδύσσεια του κυρίου Λαζαρέσκου", μεσάνυχτα στην ΕΤ1. Και σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, προλογίζει ο Γιάννης Μπακογιαννόπουλος. Σας το 'χα πει ότι οι φόροι που πληρώνετε πιάνουν τόπο, αλλά δε με πιστεύατε.



Μια ταινία που εμένα (που είμαι λίγο μαζόχα στα κινηματογραφικά γούστα), πολύ μου άρεσε, αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω κόσμο στο λαιμό μου...
Τον πρόλογο πάντως ούτε κι εγώ δεν θα τον άντεχα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Γιατί ρε παιδιά. Ο άνθρωπος είναι από τους ελάχιστους στο χώρο τους που ξέρουν τι λένε. Εγώ τον πάω με χίλια. Άσε που έχω μεγαλώσει με τις ταινίες του, νά 'ναι καλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2008)

Άλλοι έχουν μεγαλώσει με τον Μπ. και άλλοι έχουν γεράσει, αλλά ομολογουμένως, μου φαίνεται απίστευτα βαρετό να ακούω μακροσκελέστατη ανάλυση της ταινίας ΠΡΙΝ τη δω. Ειδικά όταν είναι αργά το βράδυ και η υπομονή είναι λίγο μειωμένη. Μου δίνει την εντύπωση πλέον ότι σαν καλός δημόσιος υπάλληλος βρίσκεται εκεί επειδή παίρνει το μισθό του. Και αφού παίρνει το μισθό του, δεν είναι σωστό να πει μόνο δυο λόγια, πρέπει να πει ένα εκατομμύριο λόγια.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Και αφού παίρνει το μισθό του, δεν είναι σωστό να πει μόνο δυο λόγια, πρέπει να πει ένα εκατομμύριο λόγια.



Ε, αν μη τι άλλο, είναι ευσυνείδητος δημόσιος υπάλληλος! Άλλοι στον εν λόγω οργανισμό παίρνουν τον παχυλό μισθό τους και το γυαλί κάνει μαύρα μάτια να τους δει


----------



## curry (Oct 24, 2008)

Αχ, η συμπάθειά μου είναι ο Μπακογιαννόπουλος! Αλλά, κακά τα ψέματα, αδερφάκι μου, τύφλα να' χουν τα λεξοτανίλ, ένα κι ένα είναι ο άτιμος για την αϋπνία! Θυμάμαι από παιδάκι τον μπαμπά μου να μην τον αντέχει με τίποτα αλλά εγώ πολύ τον αγαπάω! Αφήστε που είναι από τις πλέον καλτ φιγούρες της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης, all time classic μιλάμε!
Πάρτε και μια μίμηση Μητσικώστα να σας βρίσκεται!


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 24, 2008)

Τα υπόλοιπα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι αυτό:


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

Είδε κανείς το «Γόμορρα»; Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ κουραστικό να το παρακολουθήσω, χωρίς ειρμό, χαώδες...Ίσως να ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το εκτίμησα.
Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το «Καλοκαίρι που έφυγαν οι γονείς μου»!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2008)

*In Search of a Midnight Kiss*






Πώς κάνουμε το βιντεάκι να γράφει τον τίτλο του αντί _you tube_;

_Απάντηση kapa18:_ Γράφεις τον τίτλο του βίντεο, τον επιλέγεις με το ποντίκι, πατάς το εικονίδιο με την υδρόγειο και στο πεδίο που θα σου εμφανίσει γράφεις το url.

Προσθήκη nickel: Προσέχουμε να είναι κενό το πεδίο του url. Στον IE σβήνουμε το http:// που περιέχει.
(And much obliged, as usual.)


----------



## curry (Nov 10, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Είδε κανείς το «Γόμορρα»; Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ κουραστικό να το παρακολουθήσω, χωρίς ειρμό, χαώδες...Ίσως να ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το εκτίμησα.



Το είδα προχτές και μου άρεσε. Στην αρχή ναι, μου φάνηκε κάπως ασύνδετο (μέχρι νύστας) αλλά στην πορεία έστρωσε και το δεύτερο μέρος ήταν πολύ καλό.


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Είδε κανείς το «Γόμορρα»; Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ κουραστικό να το παρακολουθήσω, χωρίς ειρμό, χαώδες...Ίσως να ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το εκτίμησα.


Νομίζω ότι δεν ήταν περισσότερο χαώδες από άλλες σπονδυλωτές ταινίες. Δέχομαι πάντως ότι δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα τον θεατή να καταλάβει τι γίνεται. (Π.χ. αν δεν το διάβαζα στο σκονάκι, δεν θα καταλάβαινα ότι ο πώς-τον-λένε μοιράζει το "επίδομα" στους συγγενείς των φυλακισμένων...)
Γενικά πολύ καλό, πολύ δυνατό, αν και δεν με ξεσήκωσε. Ίσως επειδή είναι τόσο μαύρο και πεσιμιστικό, και μάλιστα χωρίς να σου επιτρέπει να πεις "έλα μωρέ, ταινία είναι"...



Elsa said:


> Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το «Καλοκαίρι που έφυγαν οι γονείς μου»!


Ούτε εδώ θα συμφωνήσω, συντρόφισσα. Οκ, πολύ συμπαθητικό και φιλότιμο, αλλά θα το ήθελα ένα κλικ πιο εμπνευσμένο και πρωτότυπο. Πάντως, στα υπόλοιπα δύο τρίτα της παρέας άρεσε πολύ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 15, 2008)

Ομολογώ οτι, από τότε που έκανα παιδιά κυρίως, το κριτήριό μου για ταινίες που πρωταγωνιστούν παιδάκια έχει χμ... αμβλυνθεί κάπως.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 22, 2008)

Αν θέλετε να ευχαριστηθείτε μελόδραμα και ηθοποιία, βρείτε το 



 με την υπέροχα τσακισμένη Kristin Scott Thomas και την γλυκιά Elsa Zylberstein, που προβλήθηκε στην Ελλάδα με τον άχαρο τίτλο «Απλά... σ' αγαπώ». Είναι η πρώτη ταινία του Philippe Claudel (και σε δικό του σενάριο) ο οποίος είχε γράψει και το σενάριο της ταινίας «Les Âmes grises».

Είδα με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις την «Ελεγεία ενός έρωτα» (ή πολυλογία ενός γεροντοέρωτα), αλλά ...τζίφος. Κρίμα στους πρωταγωνιστές (Ben Kingsley και Penélope Cruz), κρίμα και στην σκηνοθέτιδα Isabel Coixet, που με είχε καταγοητεύσει με το


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 27, 2008)

Ένα πολύ ωραίο ταινιάκι από την κατηγορία που μάλλον θα λέγαμε experimental animation από τον Βρετανό Stuart Hilton:


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 28, 2008)

Κι εδώ, ένα δείγμα δουλειάς των Αμερικανών αδερφών Quay για όσους αγαπούν μια δόση σκοτεινού, πλην όμορφου και ατμοσφαιρικού σουρρεαλισμού:


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2009)

Πήγα και είδα το Βαλς με τον Μπασίρ, και μου άρεσε πολύ (σενάριο, σκηνοθεσία, μουσική). Είναι και εμμέσως επίκαιρο: αφορά τον πόλεμο του Λιβάνου του 1982 και πιο συγκεκριμένα τη σφαγή στη Σάμπρα και τη Σατίλα. Είναι σε κινούμενα σχέδια πορτρετίστικου ύφους, με φυσικές φωνές. Έχει μαζέψει πολλά βραβεία (πέρασε και από το τελευταίο φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης) και έχει προταθεί από το Ισραήλ για Όσκαρ ξένης ταινίας.


----------



## curry (Jan 6, 2009)

Το βρήκα εξαιρετικό και το συστήνω σε όλους... πέρα από τα όποια μηνύματα, φοβερή αισθητική... ακόμα διαβάζω για το μακελειό, καθότι 6 χρονών τότε, κι έχω ακούσει διάφορες απόψεις σχετικά με αυτό. Πάντως να το δείτε!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό είδα πολλά. Η _Ανταλλαγή_, η _Απαλούζα_ το _Il Divo_ και το _Vitus_ δεν με ενθουσίασαν.
Αντίθετα,
-με συνεπήρε τόσο πολύ η σαρωτική ερμηνεία του Σον Πεν στο _Milk_ που δεν είμαι αντικειμενική για το έργο (το οποίο μου άρεσε πολύ).
-με τσάκισε _Ο δρόμος της επανάστασης_, με εκείνο τον υπόγειο, σαν σαράκι, τρόπο που είχε και το American Beauty του ίδιου σκηνοθέτη. (Όμως, κυρίως χάρη στο σενάριο, τους κοφτερούς σαν μαχαίρια διαλόγους και τον σπαραγμό της Κέιτ Γουίνσλετ και όχι τόσο στη σκηνοθεσία.)
-μου άρεσε το αργόσυρτο, μουντό, _Τρεις πίθηκοι_, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το συστήσω, είναι κάπως ιδιαίτερο,
-τέλος, _Το κορίτσι της λίμνης_, νομίζω πως αξίζει μόνο για τον πρωταγωνιστή και τα τοπία.

Θέλω να δω το _Βαλς με τον Μπασίρ_, το _Σφραγισμένα χείλη_, το _Χιόνι_ και την _[URL="http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/movies/default.aspx?id=8772"]Σιωπή της Λόρνα[/URL]_. 
(μέσ' στην καλή χαρά, ε; )


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Good morning. You're my guiding light, my cinematic mentor! Thanks.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Πάρε ένα χαμόγελο 10 χαρακτήρων! (τουλάχιστον) :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 17, 2009)

Elsa said:


> -με τσάκισε _Ο δρόμος της επανάστασης_, με εκείνο τον υπόγειο, σαν σαράκι, τρόπο που είχε και το American Beauty του ίδιου σκηνοθέτη. (Όμως, κυρίως χάρη στο σενάριο, τους κοφτερούς σαν μαχαίρια διαλόγους και τον σπαραγμό της Κέιτ Γουίνσλετ και όχι τόσο στη σκηνοθεσία.)



Το είδα χθες. Απόλυτο δίκιο έχεις, Έλσα.


----------



## stathis (Jan 17, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Η _Ανταλλαγή_, η _Απαλούζα_ το _Il Divo_ και το _Vitus_ δεν με ενθουσίασαν.


Για άλλη μια φορά (;)) θα διαφωνήσω με τη συναγωνίστρια. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το _Il Divo_ είναι αριστούργημα, τίποτα λιγότερο. Ήθελα να του αφιερώσω εκτενές ποστ όταν το είδα, αλλά βαρέθηκα.

ΥΓ Όσο για την "Ανταλλαγή", ας μη μιλήσουμε καλύτερα. Ο Dirty Harry την είδε Φώσκολος...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2009)

Κι εγώ το είδα χτες, και συμφωνώ με τις προλαλήσασες. Αλλά με τσάκισαν κι οι ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 18, 2009)

Μην δείτε το A Scanner Darkly... τι χάσιμο χρόνου!


----------



## stathis (Jan 18, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Μην δείτε το A Scanner Darkly... τι χάσιμο χρόνου!


Μην την ακούτε, μια χαρά ταινία ήταν. :)
(Αξίζει, και μόνο από αισθητική άποψη.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 20, 2009)

Πολύ καλό το τελευταίο ντοκιμαντέρ του Κούλογλου. Δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα θα παίζεται στις αίθουσες, αλλά το είδα και το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε προβληματισμένους και απροβλημάτιστους.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 24, 2009)

Είδα πρόσφατα το «12» του Νικήτα Μιχάλκοφ (Ψεύτης ήλιος) που είχε παιχτεί και στο 21ο Πανόραμα Ευρωπαϊκού Κινηματογράφου της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Εξαιρετική ταινία (λίγο μεγάλη μόνο) την οποία και συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Από το περιοδικό Σινεμά, η υπόθεση: _Δώδεκα ένορκοι, άγνωστοι μεταξύ τους και διαφορετικοί ως προς την κοινωνική θέση, το επάγγελμα και καταγωγή, όπως το ορίζει ο ρωσικός νόμος, εξετάζουν τη δολοφονία ενός Ρώσου αξιωματικού. Οι μαρτυρίες και οι ενδείξεις τείνουν στο συμπέρασμα πως το έγκλημα έχει διαπράξει ο θετός Τσετσένος γιος του θύματος. Οι δώδεκα ένορκοι κλείνονται σε μια σχολική αίθουσα που χρησιμοποιείται ως χώρος αθλοπαιδιών και, ενώ έντεκα από αυτούς βιάζονται να βγάλουν την ετυμηγορία πρόχειρα και διαδικαστικά, ένας από αυτούς αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει "αθώος" και ξαναεξετάζει το θέμα από την αρχή, στην παραμικρή του λεπτομέρεια._





Πρόκειται για ελεύθερη διασκευή της ταινίας του Σίντνεϊ Λουμέτ (ή Λιούμετ; ) «12 ένορκοι» (12 angry men)


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2009)

Απόψε στις 10 το βράδυ στο κανάλι της Βουλής παίζει το Χαρακίρι, του Ιάπωνα σκηνοθέτη Κομπαγιάσι. Είναι η καλύτερη ταινία που έχω δει ποτέ. Αν δεν την έχετε δει, give it a try!


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

Αυτό το αποπάνω το έχω βάλει σε ένα ράφι να το δω. Και έχει και εκλεκτή παρέα. Αλλά απόψε είδα τελικά (με τη γνωστή καθυστέρηση) το Charlie Wilson's War και επιτέλους ανακάλυψα ότι ένας Έλληνας ήταν πίσω από όλη αυτή την υπόθεση. Ένας Αβρακότος ή Αβράκωτος ξεβράκωσε τους Σοβιετικούς, διέλυσε το Σύμφωνο Βαρσοβίας, όπλισε τους Μουτζαχεντίν / Ταλιμπάν και την Αλ Κάιντα, έφερε την 9/11 και ό,τι ακολούθησε... Είμαστε μπαχαλάκηδες τελικά.


Σύνδεσμοι (όχι της CIA):

http://www.sansimera.gr/archive/biographies/show.php?id=313&name=Gust_Avrakotos
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/12/24/AR2005122400871.html


----------



## curry (Feb 19, 2009)

Γεια σας γεια σας, καλώς σας βρίσκω και πάλι! Στο Βερολίνο (όπου περάσαμε πολύ ωραία και χιονιστήκαμε επαρκώς) είδαμε στην Μπερλινάλε την καινούργια ταινία του Γαβρά *"Eden à l'Ouest " *. 
Αν κάποιος περίμενε κλασικό Γαβρά, πιθανόν να απογοητευτεί. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει δει Γαβρά, καλό θα ήταν να μην ξεκινήσει από αυτή την ταινία, επίσης. 
Γενικά πάντως ήταν συμπαθητικό εργάκι, με στιγμές γέλιου και αρκετούς γνωστούς Έλληνες ηθοποιούς - όλα τα λεφτά ο Ιεροκλής Μιχαηλίδης!

Κορίτσια, ο Ρικάρντο! 
Η ταινία έχει μια άλλη διάσταση, που αφορά κυρίως τον γυναικείο πληθυσμό: Ο ιταλός πρωταγωνιστής Riccardo Scamarcio είναι τέτοιο κουκλί που δυσκολεύεσαι να παρακολουθήσεις την ταινία, λέμε! Αλλά rumor has it ότι μας τον έφαγε η Βαλέρια Γκολίνο...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 23, 2009)

Είδα το Σαββατοκύριακο δύο ταινίες που συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα (Nickel, κράτα σημειώσεις!):
Η πρώτη, που θυμίζει ταινία του ιταλικού νεορεαλισμού, είναι το El Baño del Papa, όπου βλέπουμε τις επιπτώσεις της επίσκεψης του Πάπα στην σκληρή καθημερινότητα των κατοίκων ενός φτωχού χωριού της Ουρουγουάης. Ανθρώπινη ταινία, με πολλή αγάπη και σεβασμό για τους πρωταγωνιστές (ερασιτέχνες οι περισσότεροι) και την ζωή τους, με τις τραγικές και τις κωμικοτραγικές στιγμές της.
Η άλλη, η Revanche, μια αυστριακή ταινία που μιλάει με αναπάντεχη τρυφερότητα για ένα σωρό δύσκολα πράγματα, από την πορνεία, την αγάπη όταν φυτρώνει σε σκληρό έδαφος, τα γεράματα, την αβάσταχτη ενοχή και τις τύψεις.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

Η λεμονιά (Etz Limon), ισραηλινογερμανική ταινία που περιγράφει τον αγώνα μιας Παλαιστίνιας χήρας για να διασώσει τον κήπο με τις λεμονιές της, όταν οι δυνάμεις ασφαλείας αποφασίζουν να τον αποψιλώσουν με την αιτιολογία οτι αποτελεί κίνδυνο για τον γείτονά της, Υπουργό Άμυνας του Ισραήλ. Δείτε το, και μόνο για την μαγευτική παρουσία της Hiam Abbass. 
(Nickel, θα την θυμάσαι σίγουρα από το Visitor!)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2009)

Την είχα δει τη Λεμονιά πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι. Ωραία ταινιούλα ήτανε, όχι κάτι το συγκλονιστικό, αλλά σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα και διαφορετική από τα Χολλυγουντιανά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2009)

Κρατάω σημειώσεις με «σημιτική» ευλάβεια (σαν τον Σημίτη με το σημειωματάριό του). Είχα δει παλιά το _Hard Candy_ με την Ellen Page, οπότε, μετά το _Juno_ τη βραδιά των Όσκαρ, συμπλήρωσα την «τριλογία Έλεν Πέιτζ» με το _American Crime_ (που έλεγες, Έλσα, μερικές σελίδες πριν). (Spoiler: Έκανα το λάθος και διάβασα και πρόσθετες λεπτομέρειες, και αρρώστησα κανονικά.)

Νομίζω ότι καμιά από τις νέες ηθοποιούς δεν με έχει εντυπωσιάσει όσο αυτό το κορίτσι. Ελπίζω ότι θα τη βλέπω (όσο βλέπω) σε έξυπνους ρόλους (όχι σε ρόλους έξυπνων γυναικών — σε έξυπνους ρόλους).


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κρατάω σημειώσεις με «σημιτική» ευλάβεια (σαν τον Σημίτη με το σημειωματάριό του)


Το ελπίζω, γιατί έχεις μείνει κάμποσες σελίδες πίσω...


----------



## curry (Feb 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> (...)συμπλήρωσα την «τριλογία Έλεν Πέιτζ» με το _American Crime_ (που έλεγες, Έλσα, μερικές σελίδες πριν). (Spoiler: Έκανα το λάθος και διάβασα και πρόσθετες λεπτομέρειες, και αρρώστησα κανονικά.)



Και είπες "βρε δεν αρρωσταίνω και κανέναν άλλον μεσημεριάτικα;"!!! 

Αν η ταινία είναι ρεαλιστική πάντως, πες το από τώρα καλύτερα, να φροντίσω να μην την δω...


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2009)

Να μην τη δεις. Αν δεν αντέχεις την κακοποίηση παιδιών, που βασίζεται σε πραγματική ιστορία και αποκαλύπτει πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να διαδοθεί το κακό εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν γνήσιες ισχυρές αντιστάσεις και γνήσια παιδεία και ανθρωπιά αλλά μόνο βαρεμάρα, φθόνος και υποκρισία, να μην τη δεις.


----------



## curry (Feb 25, 2009)

Ε ναι, μου αρκεί η ιστορία της Σπυριδούλας να πω την αλήθεια...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2009)

Τώρα, ανοίγουμε πολύ μεγάλο ζήτημα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ένας γερός σκηνοθέτης μπορεί να περάσει ισχυρά μηνύματα στο ευρύ κοινό, χωρίς να χρειαστεί το ίδιο το κοινό να δει με τα ματάκια του την ίδια την κόλαση για να εισπράξει το μήνυμα ότι κάτι έχει χαλάσει στο βασίλειο της Δανιμαρκίας. 

Συν τοις άλλοις, το να επικεντρώνεται η προσοχή μας 24 ώρες το 24ωρο σε σκηνές βίας είναι αφύσικο. Δεν συνέβαινε ποτέ. Ψυχολογικά πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρα καλό.

Ψηφίζω ομορφιά και αγγελάκια φτερωτά ...

Νομίζω ότι κάτι σχετικό λέει και ο Πλάτωνας στην Πολιτεία του για τους ποιητές, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2009)

Αν δεν έχετε δει την ταινία και θέλετε να περάσετε ένα ευχάριστο δίωρο (132 λεπτά + διαφημίσεις, για την ακρίβεια), δείτε απόψε στον Άλφα, στις 9, το _Θρύλο ενός Ιππότη_. Όχι, δεν είναι ταινία αξιώσεων, είναι μια πολύ χαλαρή και διασκεδαστική ταινία (μόνο τέτοιες πρέπει να βλέπουμε πια...). Πριν από τον _Dark Knight_, ο Χιθ Λέτζερ είχε γυρίσει, το 2001, το Knight's Tale — το οποίο έχει τόση σχέση με τον Τσόσερ όση το ροκ με το μαδριγάλι.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 2, 2009)

Είδα χτες την _Σιωπή της Λόρνα(ς)_, με την Arta Dobroshi




(και όλο νόμιζα πως έβλεπα την Ellen Page).





Είχα ακούσει τόσα πολλά για την ταινία αλλά δεν μου είπε τίποτα, άλλωστε γενικά οι ταινίες των Βέλγων αδερφών Dardenne δεν μου πολυαρέσουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2009)

_Gran Torino_: καλό.
_Katyn_: πολύ καλό. Αδιαφορώ για την κούραση που φέρνει η ηλικία και στους δύο σκηνοθέτες και κρατάω όλα τα καλά στοιχεία.
_Die Welle (Το κύμα)_: πραγματικό μάθημα.

Η κριτική που έγινε από κάποιους για τη δεύτερη και την τρίτη ήταν ο (πρώτος αν όχι ο κύριος) λόγος που τις είδα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 11, 2009)

Πήγα πρόσφατα και είδα τη Σκόνη του Χρόνου. Αν μπορέσει κανείς να ξεπεράσει και να μην εκνευριστεί με την απόλυτη έλλειψη πλοκής ή οποιουδήποτε προσανατολισμού (αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει το Αθηνόραμα ή τις κριτικές, δεν ξέρεις ούτε που βρίσκεσαι στο χώρο και το χρόνο, ούτε ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που παίζουν), ή με τις πομπώδεις απαγγελίες των ηθοποιών, πιστεύω ότι θα εντυπωσιαστεί με την ταινία (όπως και με την προηγούμενη). Όχι τόσο λόγω της εικαστικότητας και της αισθητικής της ταινίας ή της μουσικής της Καραίνδρου που την έχουμε ακούσει τόσες φορές πια, αλλά κυρίως λόγω της φοβερής ματιάς του Τεό πάνω στα πράγματα. 

Αυτή η τριλογία ίσως και να εξελιχθεί στο καλύτερο έργο του μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

*Καβάφης - Πεσόα*

Εγώ είδα χτες "Τη νύχτα που ο Φερνάντο Πεσόα συνάντησε τον Κωνσταντίνο Καβάφη", του Στέλιου Χαραλαμπόπουλου. Τα πρώτα σαράντα πέντε λεπτά είχαν αστυνομική πλοκή και τα είδα πάρα πολύ ευχάριστα· για την ακρίβεια, ήμουν ενθουσιασμένος. Άριστη φωτογραφία, ωραίο μοντάζ, εναλλαγή έγχρωμου-ασπρόμαυρου, ωραία μουσική του Κυπουργού, αποδεχτή ηχοληψία, πολλά πλάνα αρχείου, και διάφορες άλλες αρετές, ιδίως για ελληνική ταινία. Από τη στιγμή που το αστυνομικό κομμάτι λύθηκε όμως (οι δύο ποιητές συναντιόνται τελικά), άρχισε η κοιλιά. Ο ρυθμός έπεσε, και άρχισαν οι ποιητικοί βίοι παράλληλοι των δυονών, όπου δεν προέκυψε για μένα καμιά συνάφεια ανάμεσα στον έναν, που έγραψε 150 ποιήματα, και στον άλλον, που έγραψε 27000 σελίδες. Πώς να βγάλεις απ' τη μύγα ξίγκι; Ακούσαμε περισσότερο Πεσόα (ίσως για να κρατηθούν οι πραγματικές αναλογίες του όγκου του έργου τους), ο οποίος δεν μου είπε απολύτως τίποτα (αμπελοφιλοσοφίες), και λιγότερο Καβάφη. Και από τον Καβάφη, διάλεξαν πολύ λίγο ερωτισμό και πολλή νταούνα. Βλέπεται η ταινία, πάντως, αλλά εκεί κατά τη μέση πάρτε και κάναν υπνάκο.

Πριν από την κανονική ταινία είχε και μιαν άνευ προηγουμένου παπαριά μικρού μήκους του Αχιλλέα Κυριακίδη, ονόματι "Αλληλουχία των κήπων".


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι μόλις είδα (στο Nova) το _Jane Austen Book Club_, που είναι πανέξυπνο. Μπορείτε να το απολαύσετε ακόμα κι αν δεν έχετε διαβάσει όλα τα βιβλία της Όστιν (ή Όστεν ή Ώστεν, πάντως Austen). Το χειρότερο που μπορείτε να πάθετε είναι να θέλετε μετά να τα διαβάσετε όλα και να ξαναδείτε την ταινία.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 11, 2009)

Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα σας πρότεινα να αγοράσετε το "Πρώτο Θέμα", αλλά το αυριανό φύλλο των 4,25 ευρώ περιέχει την ταινία "Non ti muovere" με τον πολύ καλό Sergio Castellitto και την καθόλου κακή Penélope Cruz.




Έχει και κουπόνι 4 ευρώ για το Βερόπουλο, οπότε η ταινία σας κοστίζει μόνο 25 λεπτά και παίρνετε δώρο και χαρτί για προσάναμμα. (Για τη σούβλα, ρε γαμώτο!)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2009)

Η καλύτερη Πενέλοπε που έχω δει ποτέ!


----------



## Elsa (May 1, 2009)

Νίκελ, κράτα σημειώσεις :) : 
Εξαιρετικό το Five Minutes of Heaven (του σκηνοθέτη των Der Untergang και Das Experiment).
Μου άρεσαν ακόμα: το Last Chance Harvey, κυρίως για την Emma Thompson που πολύ συμπαθώ και το The Burning Plain για την πολύ καλή Charlize Theron.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

*Χαρταετοί πάνω από την πόλη (The Kite Runner)*

Τις Δευτέρες βάζει καλές ταινίες στο Nova, κατέβηκα κάθιδρος την τελευταία στιγμή, μόλις είχα σταματήσει το βάψιμο (μικρού) δωματίου, κάθισα, η ταινία άρχιζε, κάτι για Αφγανιστάν είδα ότι ήταν (ο διαρκώς αδιάβαστος και ανενημέρωτος), ουφ θα κουλτουριαστούμε πάλι απόψε σκέφτηκα, αλλά είχε 7,8/10 στο imdb, ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο λέω.

Δείτε την, με την καρδιά σας. Για τον κύριο Μήτση τού Αθηνοράματος (που έβαλε 1,5 στα 4 5 αστεράκια στην ταινία) θα αναρωτηθώ (για πολλοστή φορά): του έδωσαν τη θέση για να κάνει τον πολιτικό ινστρούχτορα; Ταινία χωρίς τις ιδεολογικές του παρωπίδες μπορεί να δει;

Πώς το λέει, να δείτε; ΠΑΓΙΔΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΙΣΕ ΤΟΥ "ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ" ΧΟΛΙΓΟΥΝΤΙΑΝΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ (εδώ εντοπίζεται ο λόγος για τον κακό βαθμό). Ναι, «συναισθηματικά κλισέ του φιλάνθρωπου χολιγουντιανού εξωτισμού» — αλλά άμα πετύχει η συνταγή, θα τα απολαύσουμε και θα αναβάλουμε για την επομένη το ιδεολογικό μάθημα.


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο Μήτσης, ούτε τους δίνω σημασία πια, η ταινία ήταν πραγματικά εξαιρετική! :)


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

Εμένα γιατί μου φάνηκε γλυκανάλατη ρε παιδιά; Από τις καλές γλυκανάλατες, βλεπόταν ευχάριστα δηλαδή, αλλά όχι και αριστούργημα. νομίζω της είχα δώσει τρεισήμισι αστέρια (στα πέντε). 
Επιπλέον ήταν εμφανές ότι ήταν μεταφορά μυθιστορήματος που είχε προκύψει από μαθήματα creative writing κι αυτό γενικά το θεωρώ μειονέκτημα. Τα κλισέ και το γράψιμο με συνταγή δουλεύει κυρίως στα αστυνομικά και στα δράσης, όχι και τόσο στα κοινωνικά. 
Τώρα αναμένουμε τη σοδειά από τις Κάννες στις αίθουσες. Όχι, δεν πάω να δω τον Αντίχριστο του Τρίερ γιατί δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

Από το «γλυκανάλατη» μέχρι το «αριστούργημα» υπάρχει _τεράστια_ απόσταση! Και το 3,5 που της έδωσες, δίκαιο το θεωρώ (κι αν έχει σημασία, εγώ μάλλον στο 4 θα ήμουν), γιατί γούστα είναι αυτά. Για παράδειγμα, συχνά θεωρώ _προτέρημα_ το να ήσουν καλός μαθητής στο μάθημα του _creative writing_ (βγάζω το καπέλο κάποιες στιγμές, όταν διαπιστώνω ότι την έμαθε καλά τη συνταγή ο σεναριογράφος, συγχίζομαι όταν με θεωρούν βλάκα και μου ταΐζουν απιθανότητες για πλοκή ή ένα εντελώς απισχνασμένο σενάριο για τέχνη). Για άλλη μια φορά (κι ας τ' ακούσω από τον Στάθη), συμφωνώ με τον αγαπημένο μου κριτικό, τον Ebert, που αρχίζει την κριτική του: «How long has it been since you saw a movie that succeeds as pure story? That doesn't depend on stars, effects or genres, but simply fascinates you with how it will turn out?»

Δεν έπαιξα, λοιπόν, με τον δύσκολο χαρακτηρισμό «αριστούργημα». Είπα «Δείτε την, με την καρδιά σας», παναπεί, μην εμποδίσετε το συναίσθημα, δεν θα πάθετε τίποτα. Και μην αφήνετε να σας επηρεάζουν ινστρούχτορες. Βασική μου στάση απέναντι στους κριτικούς: αν δεν ξέρει ο κριτικός να πει «Σας αρέσουν αυτού του είδους οι ταινίες; Δείτε την, θα σας ενθουσιάσει» αλλά νομίζει ότι πρέπει όλοι οι θεατές να βλέπουν με τα δικά του μυωπικά γυαλιά, ε τότε είναι σε λάθος επάγγελμα. Εδώ, ακόμα και στο _In Bruges_, που είπε τα καλύτερα λόγια, 3 στα 5 έδωσε ο Μήτσης. Προφανώς, αυτός που θα απολάμβανε την ταινία, θα πάρει πεντέξι υπνάκους όταν ο μονοδιάστατος κριτικός τον στείλει να δει το _Πέρυσι στο Μάριενμπαντ_.


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

Το In bruges ήταν για 3/5 γιατί για κωμωδία δεν σε έκανε να γελάς και τόσο, και για κωμωδία το πήγαιναν, σα δράμα ήταν έτσι κι έτσι λόγω των κωμικών, οι ηθοποιοί καλοί μεν αλλά ο Φάινς εκτός στυλ τελείως, δεν έπειθε, γενικά μετριότατη θα την έλεγα, με μερικές αναλαμπές. 
Πάντως για να πω την αλήθεια από κλισαρισμένες πρόσφατες ταινίες μου άρεσε το Gran Torino- όλα τα κλισέ κι όλα τα σορόπια αλλά ήταν καλή. 
άλλες που είδα πρόσφατα και μου άρεσαν Doubt, Il y a longtemps que je t'áime, Frost- Nixon. 
Δυστυχώς καμία από αυτές που έχω δει φέτος δεν ξεχωρίζει ιδιαίτερα. Είναι πάντως γενικά πολύ καλύτερες από πέρσι που είχε μια δυο καλές και όλες οι άλλες μάπα.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

Βγάζω έξω το _Doubt_, που δεν το έχω δει ακόμα. Δες τη δική μου σειρά προτίμησης (όχι αξιολόγησης):

_Frost-Nixon_ (επειδή δίνω ρέστα για πολιτικές ταινίες και έζησα την εποχή, αλλά όχι μόνο)
_Il y a longtemps que je t'áime_ (Θαυμάσια ταινία, εξαιρετική η αγαπημένη μου Σκοτ Τόμας)
_Kite Runner_ (βρήκα πολύ περισσότερες εκπλήξεις από ό,τι στο επόμενο)
_Gran Torino_

Το _In Bruges_, για αυτό που ήταν, 5 στα 5 (προσωπική άποψη). Το έχω δει και δύο φορές. Απόλαυσα το ότι δεν ήταν κανονική κωμωδία. Απόλαυσα τον Φάινς στον απρόσμενο ρόλο (όπως και τον Φαρέλ, άλλωστε, για τον ίδιο λόγο). Ο Γκλίσον, έτσι κι αλλιώς, είναι αριστουργηματικός πάντα. Ερωτεύτηκα την Μπριζ (δεν έχω πάει  ). Ούτε μια στιγμή δεν μπορούσα να προβλέψω τη συνέχεια (μόνο τη δεύτερη φορά που την είδα :) ). Και, επειδή βαρέθηκα να απαριθμώ: Υπάρχει πάντα το κριτήριο του ερημονησιού: αν είναι να πάρεις μία μόνο ταινία μαζί σου, ποια θα έπαιρνες (από αυτές εδώ); Ε, ναι, το _In Bruges_.

Αλλά τα λέω για να καταλάβεις τα γούστα μου, όχι για να τα επιβάλω σε κανέναν.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Gran Torino_



Αυτή ήταν η μόνη ταινία που μ' άρεσε απ' όσες είδα φέτος. Και η σκόνη του χρόνου (απ' τις καλύτερες ταινίες του). Όλα τα άλλα (Reader κλπ.) από μέτρια μέχρι κάτω του μετρίου. Πάλι καλά που βλεπότανε και το Wolverine.


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ερωτεύτηκα την Μπριζ (δεν έχω πάει  )..


Να πας! :) 
Καθόλου σκατότρυπα! 
(έχω να σου συστήσω και ένα πολύ καλό και οικονομικό B&B)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Χαρταετοί πάνω από την πόλη (The Kite Runner)*
> 
> Πώς το λέει, να δείτε; ΠΑΓΙΔΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΙΣΕ ΤΟΥ "ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ" ΧΟΛΙΓΟΥΝΤΙΑΝΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ (εδώ εντοπίζεται ο λόγος για τον κακό βαθμό). Ναι, «συναισθηματικά κλισέ του φιλάνθρωπου χολιγουντιανού εξωτισμού» — αλλά άμα πετύχει η συνταγή, θα τα απολαύσουμε και θα αναβάλουμε για την επομένη το ιδεολογικό μάθημα.



Μιας και πέρασα από το νήμα για μια ενημέρωση: πώς τα καταφέρνουν να "βλέπουν" τελικά αυτό που έχουν προαποφασίσει να "δούν"! Κι εγώ ξεκίνησα με ...ωχ, Αφγανιστάν, αλλά με κέρδισε και μπράβο και στη συνταγή και στον μάγειρα.
Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι ο κριτικός κινημτγρ., περισσότερο ίσως από κάθε άλλου είδους κριτικό, είναι η περίπτωση που κουβαλά την προσωπική του ματαίωση. (Btw Άλλος γνωστός και αεράτος κριτικός έμενε κάποτε στην ίδια τάξη στο γυμνάσιο, αλλά σήμερα έχει λόγο περί έβδομης τέχνης)


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πολλοί από αυτούς τους κριτικούς δεν έχουν δει τις ταινίες που κριτικάρουν. Επίσης, όσο πιο υπεραυστηρός κριτής είσαι, τόσο μεγαλυτέρου σεβασμού θα απολαμβάνεις. Εδώ, στις γνώμες του κοινού βγαίνουν άτομα και το παίζουν υπεραυστηροί κριτές για κάθε επιστητό, δεν θα το παίξει αυτός που έχει και το όνομα, αλλά και τη χάρη;


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2009)

SBE said:


> νομίζω της είχα δώσει τρεισήμισι αστέρια (στα πέντε)





nickel said:


> Και το 3,5 που της έδωσες, δίκαιο το θεωρώ (κι αν έχει σημασία, εγώ μάλλον στο 4 θα ήμουν), γιατί γούστα είναι αυτά.





SBE said:


> Το In bruges ήταν για 3/5





nickel said:


> Το _In Bruges_, για αυτό που ήταν, 5 στα 5 (προσωπική άποψη).


Ξεκολλάτε με τα αστέρια! (όπως θα έλεγε κι ο ΈπσιλονΣίγμα)


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ξεκολλάτε με τα αστέρια! (όπως θα έλεγε κι ο ΈπσιλονΣίγμα)



Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ξεκολλάτε με τα αστέρια! (όπως θα έλεγε κι ο ΈπσιλονΣίγμα)


*Ήτοι *να ξαστερώσει το μυαλό :)


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει!







Έτερον εκάτερον!


----------



## curry (May 26, 2009)

Είδα κι εγώ πρόσφατα το "Kite Runner" και έχω να πω ότι δεν μ' άρεσε. Πολύ γλυκανάλατο για τα γούστα μου, ένιωθα ότι μου εκβίαζε το συναίσθημα. Και ένιωσα σε κάποιες φάσεις να υπάρχει, και μάλιστα έντονα, αυτό το "φιλανθρωπικό Χόλιγουντ". Δεν ξέρω τι λέει γενικά ο κριτικός που αναφέρετε, δεν τον διαβάζω εξάλλου, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, συμφωνώ μαζί του. Όσο για την κριτική γενικά, έχω καταλήξει ότι έχω μάλλον κοινά γούστα με τον Μικελίδη της "Ελευθεροτυπίας" οπότε διαβάζω αυτόν κι ησυχάζω... όχι ότι δεν έχουμε τις διαφωνίες μας ;) (αναρωτιέμαι τι να είχε γράψει για το Kite Runner...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

curry said:


> Όσο για την κριτική γενικά, έχω καταλήξει ότι έχω μάλλον κοινά γούστα με τον Μικελίδη της "Ελευθεροτυπίας" οπότε διαβάζω αυτόν κι ησυχάζω... όχι ότι δεν έχουμε τις διαφωνίες μας ;)


Το κακό του είναι ότι, όταν μάς προκύπτει ακαταλαβίστικη ταινία που έχει πάρει εντός και εκτός από χάλια έως αριστούργημα, ο Νίνος Φένεκ θα είναι σίγουρα με το "αριστούργημα" μην τον πάρουμε για μειωμένης κουλτούρας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Και μια είδηση σε άλλο τόνο:


*Πέθανε ο «βαρόνος» του πειραματικού κινηματογράφου Κώστας Σφήκας *

Σ ε ηλικία 82 ετών πέθανε το βράδυ της περασμένης Κυριακής ο Κώστας Σφήκας, ένας από τους πρωτοπόρους του ελληνικού πειραματικού κινηματογράφου, η αποστροφή του οποίου για το αναπαραστατικό, αφηγηματικό σινεμά τον οδήγησε στη δημιουργία απαιτητικών ταινιών όπως η «Αλληγορία» και οι «Μητροπόλεις». Γεννημένος το 1927, ο Σφήκας εργάστηκε ως ταχυδρομικός υπάλληλος από τα εφηβικά χρόνια του. Η περιπέτεια του αυτοδίδακτου κινηματογράφου ξεκίνησε το 1961 με τη μικρού μήκους ταινία «Εγκαίνια», ενώ το 1962 σκηνοθέτησε το ντοκυμαντέρ «Αναμονή». Το 1974 και ενώ είχε προηγηθεί ο «Θηραϊκός όρθρος» (1968), σε συνεργασία με τον Σταύρο Τορνέ, ο Σφήκας κέρδισε το βραβείο καλύτερης καλλιτεχνικής ταινίας στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης με το «Μοντέλο»ίσως τη γνωστότερη ταινία του.

Ο Σφήκας εμφανίστηκε επίσης ως ηθοποιός σε αρκετές ταινίες του νέου ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, ανάμεσα στις οποίες το «Μελόδραμα» και τα «Χρώματα της ίριδος» του Νίκου Παναγιωτόπουλου, η «Ανατολική περιφέρεια» του Βασίλη Βαφέα και οι «Μέρες του ΄36» του Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου. Τελευταίες ταινίες του ως σκηνοθέτη ήταν το «Προφητικό πουλί των θλίψεων του Πάουλ Κλέε» (1995), ο «Προμηθέας εναντιοδρομών» (1998), η «Γυναίκα της...» και ο «Συλλέκτης» (παραγωγές του 2002). Το 2004 το Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου Θεσσαλονίκης τίμησε τον Σφήκα με ένα πλήρες αφιέρωμα στο έργο του. Η κηδεία του θα γίνει αύριο στις 17.00 στο Α΄ Νεκροταφείο.


----------



## tuna (May 28, 2009)

Καθώς διάβαζα σήμερα το μακροσκελές κι απολαυστικό αυτό νήμα με τις κινηματογραφικές σας κριτικές, σκέφτηκα, πλησιάζοντας στο τέλος, ότι ευτυχώς σας ξέφυγε μια ταινία κι ότι θα είχα κι εγώ κάτι να προσθέσω... αλλά, να που την αναφέρει ο nickel λίγο παραπάνω! (για το _Frost/Nixon_ επρόκειτο). Οπότε, έτσι για να πω κι εγώ κάτι, θα συμφωνήσω απλώς ότι το _"Χαρταετοί πάνω από την πόλη"_ ήταν μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη το βράδυ της Δευτέρας.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2009)

Είπα χτες μέρα εκλογών και παραμονή Αγίου Πνεύματος -βοήθειά μας- να σιδερώσω βλέποντας τσι Ιλουμινάτι μπας και παρηγορηθώ..., αλλά φευ! Χειρότερο (κι) από τον Κώδικα μου φάνηκε, παρ' όλο που είχα διαβάσει το αντίθετο στις κριτικές. 
Άνευρο, φλύαρο, σεναριακά κενά (και μπόλικο σκοτάδι για να μην φαίνονται), απ' ούλα τα κακά είχε...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 9, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Είπα χτες μέρα εκλογών και παραμονή Αγίου Πνεύματος -βοήθειά μας- να σιδερώσω βλέποντας τσι Ιλουμινάτι μπας και παρηγορηθώ...,


Και οι Lamoyonati, παραγωγής Exit poll, την ίδια μέρα σε πανελλήνια μετάδοση, τα ίδια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2009)

Εγώ, πάλι, για να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια, είδα ένα «κουφετάκι» που δεν υποτιμά καθόλου το κοινό του.

Definitely, Maybe (Σίγουρα, ίσως)

Αν έπρεπε να σιδερώνω ταυτόχρονα, θα μου φαινόταν αριστούργημα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και οι Lamoyonati, παραγωγής Exit poll, την ίδια μέρα σε πανελλήνια μετάδοση, τα ίδια.


 
Μετά τους Lamoyonati :), στην ΕΡΤ έπαιξαν οι Εντιμότατοι Φίλοι ΙΙΙ. Τυχαίο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι επεχείρησα να δω το Vicky Cristina Barcelona του Woody Allen, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Μάλλον έχω δει πολύ Woody Allen και δεν αντέχω άλλο (ήταν κι αυτή η απαίσια Βαρκελώνη). Επίσης, το original Thomas Crown Affair. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο το remake μου φάνηκε πολύ καλύτερο...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Επίσης, το original Thomas Crown Affair. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο το remake μου φάνηκε πολύ καλύτερο...


Είναι. :).


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2009)

Εγώ Κυριακή πρωί πήγα σε αβαν-πρεμιέρ αυτουνου εδώ, Sunshine Cleaning. Δε λέω, βλεπόταν, είχε καλές ερμηνείες, είχε χάπι εντ (κακώς) αλλά... κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Μάλλον είχε άσχημο ψαλίδισμα γιατί σε κάποια σημεία έχει κενά. Μετά στο σπίτι είδα πάλι το Manufacturing Consent για να είμαι στο πνεύμα της ημέρας.


----------



## Anel (Jun 10, 2009)

Slumdog millionnaire
O Παράδεισος στη Δύση

Είχα πάρα πάρα πολύ καιρό να δω στον κινηματογραφό τόσο καλές ταινίες.


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μετά στο σπίτι ειδα πάλι το Manufacturing Consent για να είμαι στο πνέυμα της ημερας.


Κοίτα σύμπτωση: πριν από λίγες μέρες το κατέβασα το ανακάλυψα στον σκληρό δίσκο μου. :) (πληροφορίες και λινκ εντός)
(Επί τη ευκαιρία, αναζητούνται απεγνωσμένα αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι.)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Αν δεν σε χαλάνε οι ελληνικοί, το έχω σε DVD. Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα για την ποιότητα των υποτίτλων...


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

curry said:


> Αν δεν σε χαλάνε οι ελληνικοί, το έχω σε DVD. Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα για την ποιότητα των υποτίτλων...


Προτιμώ αγγλικούς αλλά δεν θα πω όχι φυσικά. Άλλωστε, το κάνω και για τη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου (γνωστή Chomskoholic). :)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Λάθος, λάθος - ακόμα κοιμάμαι μου φαίνεται... Σε dvd έχω το Corporation, των ίδιων δημιουργών όπου και πάλι μιλά ο Τσόμσκι αλλά και πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί άλλοι, εξίσου διάσημοι και έγκριτοι. Έχει και τον ατέλειωτο στο μεταξύ - είναι κάπου 3 ώρες.


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

Για το Corporation έχω βρει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά θα σου το τσιμπήσω το DVD για την προαναφερθείσα μάνα.
Να πούμε βεβαίως, για όσους δεν το έχουν δει, ότι είναι παραπάνω από εξαιρετικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κοίτα σύμπτωση: πριν από λίγες μέρες το κατέβασα το ανακάλυψα στον σκληρό δίσκο μου. :) (πληροφορίες και λινκ εντός)
> (Επί τη ευκαιρία, αναζητούνται απεγνωσμένα αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι.)


Όλως συμπτωματικά κι εμένα σήμερα μεταφέρθηκε από το ντιβιντί στο σκληρό δίσκο μου εντελώς από θαύμα, δεν έβαλα το χεράκι μου. Δεν είχα κοιτάξει για υπότιτλους, αλλά νομίζω έχει στα αγγλικά (αφού έχω την αγγλική βερσιόν). Αν είναι φτιάχνω ένα αντίγραφο κάνω μερικά μαγικά μπας και μετακινηθεί από το σκληρό μου σε κάνα δίσκο κανονικό και το στέλνω, αρκεί να μου δώσετε διεύθυνση.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Είδα το Duplicity (ελληνικός τίτλος: Αδιακρισίες [!]), με το οποίο ο Μήτσης (αθηνόραμα) φαίνεται να ξετρελάθηκε: _Η ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΣΚΕΡΤΣΟΖΑ ΕΚΔΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ "ΜΑΙΚΛ ΚΛΕΙΤΟΝ". ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΣΑΤΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΘΡΙΛΕΡ, ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ, ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑΡΙΚΗ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΣΙΑ, ΤΟΥΣ ΟΟΥΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΡΟΜΠΕΡΤΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΤΡΟΠΗ. _, αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα ούτε να το αποτελειώσω από τη βαρεμάρα! Ο δε Κλάιβ (που ήταν και η κύρια αιτία που έκατσα να το δω ;)) όχι κέφια δεν είχε, αλλά σερνότανε εδώ κι εκεί με το ζόρι και δεν "έδενε" καθόλου με τη Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς! 

Αντίθετα, το Fugitive Pieces (Συντρίμμια ψυχής) 





μπορεί να μην ήταν αριστούργημα αλλά στεκόταν μια χαρά (ήταν και συγκινητικό και διευκόλυνε στο σιδέρωμα ;) ) Ο Μήτσης το έχει κρίνει υπερβολικά αυστηρά κατά τη γνώμη μου: _ΕΝΑ ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑ (ΚΑΙ) ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ, ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ. Η ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΓΡΑΦΙΑ "ΧΑΪΔΕΥΕΙ" ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΡΑΓΩΔΙΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΞΙΑΚΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΔΡΑΜΑ._

Παίζει και η πανέμορφη Ayelet Zurer 




που είχα δει πρόσφατα στους ιλουμινάτους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Είδα το Duplicity (ελληνικός τίτλος: Αδιακρισίες [!]), με το οποίο ο Μήτσης (αθηνόραμα) φαίνεται να ξετρελάθηκε: _Η ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΣΚΕΡΤΣΟΖΑ ΕΚΔΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ "ΜΑΙΚΛ ΚΛΕΙΤΟΝ". ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΣΑΤΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΘΡΙΛΕΡ, ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ, ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑΡΙΚΗ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΣΙΑ, ΤΟΥΣ ΟΟΥΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΡΟΜΠΕΡΤΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΤΡΟΠΗ. _, αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα ούτε να το αποτελειώσω από τη βαρεμάρα!



Παρομοίως. Γενικά, ο φετινός χειμώνας με απογοήτευσε.


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Είδα το Duplicity (ελληνικός τίτλος: Αδιακρισίες [!]), με το οποίο ο Μήτσης (αθηνόραμα) φαίνεται να ξετρελάθηκε [...] αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα ούτε να το αποτελειώσω από τη βαρεμάρα!


Εντάξει, όσο κι αν περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα, είσαι λίγο υπερβολική. Ούτε Μιζογκούτσι να έβλεπες. 
Μια χαρά ταινία ήταν, γνήσια ψυχαγωγική. Εντάξει, θα μπορούσε να είναι και καλύτερη ή πιο έξυπνη, αλλά ήταν σαφώς άνω του μετρίου (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντα).


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

Εγώ είδα πάντως καλή ταινία προχτές- τη γαλλική Pour Elle και πάω στοίχημα ότι στην Ελλάδα παίχτηκε πρόπερσι. Όχι, δεν ήταν αριστούργημα, ήταν όμως καλό θριλλερ απόδρασης, όπως τα κάνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι, να έχουν και λίγο νόημα, όχι μόνο σκέτο Prison break. Βεβαίως κάτι τέτοια δεν τη γλυτώνουν, βλέπω ότι ετοιμάζεται αμερικάνικο ριμέικ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2009)

Αν σας αρέσει ο Κεν Λόουτς, να πω ότι είδα σήμερα το Looking for Eric που παίζει (και είναι συμπαραγωγός) ο Ερίκ Καντονά. Δεν ήταν άσχημη ταινία και εν μέρει κοροϊδεύει την τάση του Καντονά να μιλάει με παροιμίες και αποφθέγματα που ακούγονται πολύ βαθιά αλλά μάλλον τα βγάζει από το μυαλό του έτσι, πράγμα που έκανε πάρα πολύ σαν ποδοσφαιριστής (ακόμα κι εγώ ξέρω για το περίφημο "όταν οι γλάροι ακολουθούν το αλιευτικό είναι γιατί περιμένουν να τους


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αντίθετα, το Fugitive Pieces (Συντρίμμια ψυχής) μπορεί να μην ήταν αριστούργημα αλλά στεκόταν μια χαρά (ήταν και συγκινητικό και διευκόλυνε στο σιδέρωμα ;) ) Ο Μήτσης το έχει κρίνει υπερβολικά αυστηρά κατά τη γνώμη μου: _ΕΝΑ ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑ (ΚΑΙ) ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ, ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ. Η ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΓΡΑΦΙΑ "ΧΑΪΔΕΥΕΙ" ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΡΑΓΩΔΙΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΞΙΑΚΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΔΡΑΜΑ._


*Fugitive Pieces και φευγαλέες σκέψεις περί φυγής*

Η τέχνη μπορεί να μας γιατρέψει, αν την αφήσουμε. Παραφράζω τον Ebert, που κλείνει τη δική του κριτική για το _Fugitive Pieces_ λέγοντας: «If "Fugitive Pieces" has a message, it is that life can heal us, if we allow it». Και βαθμολογεί 3,5/4. Συμφωνώ με τον Ebert στη βαθμολογία, αν και δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσω μαζί του στην υπόλοιπη παρουσίαση, μια και η ταινία μπορεί να πει πολλά σε πολλούς. Αν δεν είπε κάτι στον Μήτση, που της έβαλε 2 στα 5, αυτός χάνει — και όσοι κάνουν το λάθος να επηρεάζονται από τη βαθμολογία του. Γι’ αυτό του αφιερώνω την πρώτη πρόταση εδώ. Κατά τα άλλα, αν ήταν γιουτιουμπάκι, θα έπρεπε να τον βάλουμε στο νήμα για γέλια και για κλάματα.

Μερικά σκόρπια σημαντοασήμαντα για την ταινία:

Η μουσική του Κυπουργού είναι πραγματικό στολίδι, στον σωστό τόνο για την ποιητικότητα της ταινίας.

Το μυθιστόρημα της Αν Μάικλς στο οποίο βασίστηκε η ταινία μεταφράστηκε εδώ με τον τίτλο _Κομμάτια φυγής_. Η ταινία, _Συντρίμμια ψυχής_. _Fugitive Pieces_ είχε ονομάσει ο λόρδος Βύρων την πρώτη του συλλογή με ποιήματα, που είχε γράψει στα 14 του και κυκλοφόρησαν στα 18 του. Περιμάζεψε και έκαψε όλα τα αντίτυπα όταν δικοί του άνθρωποι τού είπαν ότι κάποια ποιήματα παραήταν ερωτικά. Στα ελληνικά το «καμένο» μεταφράζεται _Φευγαλέοι στίχοι_. Δυσμετάφραστος, ταλαιπωρημένος τίτλος, δεν λέει να κάτσει σ’ ένα μέρος.

Το βιβλίο πρέπει να είναι ένα σεντούκι ολόκληρο, απ’ όπου ελάχιστα κομμάτια μπορούσαν να μεταφερθούν στην ταινία, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πολλά από τους φευγαλέους διαλόγους. Έμαθα π.χ. πώς οι Ναζί επιχείρησαν να παραχαράξουν την «αρχαία» ιστορία των Πολωνών στο Biskupin — μια φαιδρή ιστορία που μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

Έμαθα ότι υπάρχει μια ελληνική παροιμία που λέει «Light your candle before night overtakes you» (!). Όποιος την ξέρει, παρακαλείται να μας την πει. Από έναν στίχο, ανακάλυψα ένα πανέμορφο ποίημα της Αχμάτοβα (_Broad and yellow is the evening light_, 1915):

Broad and yellow is the evening light,
The coolness of April is dear.
You, of course, are several years late,
Even so, I'm happy you're here.

Sit close at hand and look at me,
With those eyes, so cheerful and mild:
This blue notebook is full, you see,
Full of poems I wrote as a child.

Forgive me, forgive me, for having grieved
For ignoring the sunlight, too.
And especially for having believed
That so many others were you.​
Ο Στίβεν Ντιλέιν, κατεξοχήν θεατρικός ηθοποιός, είναι αναπόφευκτα και σωστά συγκρατημένος στο ρόλο του. Ωστόσο, αφότου τον είδα στην τηλεσειρά _Τζον Άνταμς_, ο μέγας Τόμας Τζέφερσον έχει πια το πρόσωπό του για μένα.
Ειρωνεία: στην ταινία αυτή ο Ντιλέιν παίζει το ρόλο ενός θύματος του Ολοκαυτώματος. Πέρυσι κέρδισε ένα Bafta για το ρόλο του στην τηλεταινία _The Shooting of Thomas Hurndall_, όπου παίζει τον πατέρα του Βρετανού φοιτητή που σκότωσαν Ισραηλινοί στρατιώτες.

Θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω από πού άντλησε η καναδέζα Ανν Μάικλς την έμπνευση και το υλικό για το βιβλίο της. Γεννημένη το 1958, πρέπει να ήταν τριαντακάτι όταν το έγραψε. Είναι δύσκολο για μας να ταυτιστούμε με την αγωνία των ηρώων του βιβλίου. Δεν ζήσαμε πόλεμο και εμφύλιο, άντε κάποιοι από εμάς να ζήσαμε ξώφαλτσα τα χρόνια της χούντας, μιας αφόρητης γελοιότητας για τους περισσότερους σε σύγκριση με την τραγωδία των πολέμων. Ίσως όμως και να μπορούμε. Ή θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε. Γιατί η αγωνία του Τζέικομπ πήγαζε τελικά από το ότι _δεν_ ήταν εκεί. Από το ότι ήταν ένας φυγάδας. Και όλοι μας μπορεί να κουβαλούμε ενοχές για τις στιγμές που υπήρξαμε φυγάδες.

Έλσα, σε ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2009)

Χαίρομαι πολύ που σου άρεσε, η αλήθεια είναι οτι δίστασα να το συστήσω πιο θερμά, γιατί τα έργα με αυτή τη θεματολογία (και ειδικά αν πρωταγωνιστούν και παιδάκια) με συγκινούν ιδιαίτερα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο αντικειμενική είμαι. Σε ευχαριστώ κι εγώ πολύ για το ποίημα της Αχμάτοβα, είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφο!


----------



## tuna (Jun 17, 2009)

Before Elsa beats me to it!

Είδα το βραβευμένο με μπόλικα BAFTA *Boy A* (δεν ξέρω αν έχει βγει από καιρό σε DVD, πάντως εγώ χθες το ανακάλυψα). Κεντρικό θέμα: ένας ανήλικος εγκληματίας αποφυλακίζεται μερικά χρόνια μετά την ενηλικίωσή του και προσπαθεί να επανενταχτεί στην κοινωνία με τη βοήθεια του κοινωνικού λειτουργού του (τον υποδύεται ο πάντα εξαιρετικός Ιρλανδός Πίτερ Μάλεν) και με καινούρια ταυτότητα. Δεν θα πω περισσότερα για την υπόθεση, αλλά (παρά τις δυο-τρεις σεναριακές/σκηνοθετικές αδυναμίες), το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Προετοιμαστείτε για έναν καταπληκτικό Άντριου Γκάρφιλντ (στον πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο ) και, βέβαια, για μεγάλο ψυχοπλάκωμα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2009)

Μα, με έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι σου, καλέ!

Πώς την ξέχασα αυτή την ταινία! Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι σε αυτά που έγραψες, εκτός του οτι είναι βασισμένη σε αληθινή ιστορία, κάτι που την κάνει ακόμα πιο ανατριχιαστική...


----------



## stathis (Jun 17, 2009)

+1 κι από μένα για το Boy A. Ψυχοπλακωτικό, harrowing, gripping (κι όποιο άλλο κλισέ θέλετε). Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία, μεταξύ άλλων και για τη σχέση του ήρωα με τον κοινωνικό λειτουργό. Όσο για τον Peter Mullan, όντως ήταν θαυμάσιος.



Elsa said:


> Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι σε αυτά που έγραψες, εκτός του οτι είναι βασισμένη σε αληθινή ιστορία, κάτι που την κάνει ακόμα πιο ανατριχιαστική...


Πολύ σωστά...
(Για την ακρίβεια, είναι _εμπνευσμένη_ από αληθινή ιστορία, αλλά οι ομοιότητες είναι προφανείς.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2009)

Είδα το Hangover. Τέτοια κοσμοσυρροή στον θερινό κινηματογράφο της γειτονιάς μου δεν είχα ξαναδεί. Η ταινία βγάζει πολύ γέλιο και ο Γαλιφιανάκης ήταν για μένα μια αποκάλυψη, δεδομένου ότι δεν είχα ακούσει ούτε το όνομά του πριν.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν, βέβαια, να μην κάνω και λίγη κριτική του υποτιτλισμού. *Ήταν πάρα πολύ καλός,* με μικρά ελαττώματα στη στίξη -- ως γνωστόν, δεν γίνεται επιμέλεια/διόρθωση στους υποτίτλους στην Ελλάδα, ένας διορθωτής θα είχε προσθέσει αμέσως τα κόμματα που έλειπαν. Η δεύτερη μικρή μου παρατήρηση είναι για το "ξέπλυμα" των χυδαίων εκφράσεων. Λόγω αυτών των εκφράσεων στην Αμερική η ταινία χαρακτηρίστηκε ακατάλληλη, δεν είναι κρίμα να αντικαθίστανται από λέξεις κατάλληλες και κατηχητικό; Π.χ. η έκφραση "I thought he would eat my dick" αποδόθηκε "Νόμιζα ότι θα κάναμε σεξ". Δηλαδή, ενώ είναι αυτονόητο ότι στην τηλεόραση ο υποτιτλιστής οφείλει να ευπρεπίσει τη γλώσσα, αφού είναι απαίτηση των καναλιών, στον κινηματογράφο δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος λόγος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2009)

stathis said:


> +1 κι από μένα για το Boy A. Ψυχοπλακωτικό, harrowing, gripping (κι όποιο άλλο κλισέ θέλετε). Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία, μεταξύ άλλων και για τη σχέση του ήρωα με τον κοινωνικό λειτουργό. Όσο για τον Peter Mullan, όντως ήταν θαυμάσιος.
> 
> Πολύ σωστά...
> (Για την ακρίβεια, είναι _εμπνευσμένη_ από αληθινή ιστορία, αλλά οι ομοιότητες είναι προφανείς.)



Όχι απλά αηθινή ιστορία, αλλαίστορία που τη θυμούνται και την αναφέρουν και που ακόμα δεν εχιε κλεισει καθώς η μητέρα του θύματος ακόαμ δεν εχιε ηρεμίσει κι εχει και σύλλογο οπαδών που ζητάνε εκδίκηση.


----------



## Aeriko (Jul 19, 2009)

Κι άλλο +1 στο Boy A. Με συγκλόνισε! Ανάμιξη αισιοδοξίας και απαισιοδοξίας... (είχα γράψει κάτι άλλο, αντιλήφθηκα όμως ότι ήταν spoiler και έτρεξα άρον-άρον να το αλλάξω). Ευφυής και η σκηνοθεσία, που δεν αποκαλύπτει από την αρχή την ιστορία.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα το Hangover. Τέτοια κοσμοσυρροή στον θερινό κινηματογράφο της γειτονιάς μου δεν είχα ξαναδεί. Η ταινία βγάζει πολύ γέλιο και ο Γαλιφιανάκης ήταν για μένα μια αποκάλυψη, δεδομένου ότι δεν είχα ακούσει ούτε το όνομά του πριν.


Με πρόλαβε η Αλεξάνδρα. Μου άρεσε πολύ η ταινία και το χιούμορ της και ο Zach Galifianakis (του οποίου ήμουν ήδη θαυμαστής) κλέβει εύκολα την παράσταση αφού ο ρόλος είναι κομμένος και (γ)ραμμένος στα μέτρα του. Έχει ένα μικρό ρολάκι και η Κατερίνα Μουτσάτσου. Όποιος την εντοπίσει κερδίζει γλειφιτζούρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Έχει ένα μικρό ρολάκι και η Κατερίνα Μουτσάτσου. Όποιος την εντοπίσει κερδίζει γλειφιτζούρι.


Την ανακάλυψα στο IMdb. Ομολογώ ότι δεν τη γνώρισα στην ταινία.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Gran Torino_: καλό.
> _Katyn_: πολύ καλό. Αδιαφορώ για την κούραση που φέρνει η ηλικία και στους δύο σκηνοθέτες και κρατάω όλα τα καλά στοιχεία.



Επιστρέφοντας από εικοσαήμερο ταξίδι στην Πολωνία, ένιωσα την ανάγκη να δω για δεύτερη φορά το _Κατίν_. Αριστουργηματική ταινία από κάθε άποψη. Την κατατάσσω στις ωραιότερες που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια. 

Πέρα από τους διάφορους κριτικούς κινηματογράφου που, όμηροι των ιδεολογημάτων τους, την έθαψαν για πολύ ξεκάθαρους λόγους, αμφιβάλλω αν κανείς από τους κριτικούς εκείνους που χαρακτήρισαν την σκηνοθεσία του Βάιντα "παλαιάς κοπής" θα μπορούσαν να φανταστούν καλύτερο τελευταίο σαραντάλεπτο, ξεκινώντας από τη σκηνή με την έξοχη αναφορά στην Αντιγόνη (η οποία μου είχε διαφύγει εντελώς την πρώτη φορά που είδα την ταινία).

Πάντως ο Δανίκας, η Κανέλλη και οι συν αυτώ τον αντικειμενικό τους στόχο τον πέτυχαν: η ταινία πάτωσε στις αίθουσες, και αμφιβάλλω αν θα βγει καν σε dvd. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν τα torrents


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2009)

Οι φράσεις- κλισέ του σινεμά από τη Guardian Το άρθρο όχι πολύ επιτυχημένο, αλλά ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών. Κυρίως γιατί κάποιος λέει: 'From the producers of...' deserves to be eliminated...
Συμφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Charles Darwin and the Tree of Life

Πανέμορφο ντοκιμαντέρ, ύμνος στον Δαρβίνο στα 200 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του αλλά και στον Ντέιβιντ Ατένμπορο και τα 50 χρόνια τηλεόρασης. Ένα ντοκιμαντέρ που θα έπρεπε να προβάλλεται στα σχολεία. 

























(Συνολική διάρκεια: 60 λεπτά)

Για καλύτερη ποιότητα (και υπότιτλους) νοικιάστε το.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Επιστρέφοντας από εικοσαήμερο ταξίδι στην Πολωνία, ένιωσα την ανάγκη να δω για δεύτερη φορά το _Κατίν_. Αριστουργηματική ταινία από κάθε άποψη. Την κατατάσσω στις ωραιότερες που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια.
> 
> Πέρα από τους διάφορους κριτικούς κινηματογράφου που, όμηροι των ιδεολογημάτων τους, την έθαψαν για πολύ ξεκάθαρους λόγους, αμφιβάλλω αν κανείς από τους κριτικούς εκείνους που χαρακτήρισαν την σκηνοθεσία του Βάιντα "παλαιάς κοπής" θα μπορούσαν να φανταστούν καλύτερο τελευταίο σαραντάλεπτο, ξεκινώντας από τη σκηνή με την έξοχη αναφορά στην Αντιγόνη (η οποία μου είχε διαφύγει εντελώς την πρώτη φορά που είδα την ταινία).



Αυτό με την Αντιγόνη ήταν ωραίο, όντως. Η φάση όμως με τον νεαρό που πάει να γραφτεί στη σχολή και γράφει στο βιογραφικό του ότι τον πατέρα του τον σκότωσαν στο Κατύν το 1940 κλπ., είναι για τα πανηγύρια. Το άτομο κρατάει πάνω του κρυμμένο πιστόλι και ταυτόχρονα ασχολείται με το να σκίζει καθεστωτικές αφίσες στο δρόμο, μέρα μεσημέρι! Με το πιστόλι υπό μάλης! Τον βλέπει ένας στρατιώτης και τον κυνηγάει, και τον σώζει μια κοπέλα, με την οποία ανεβαίνει σε μια σκεπή. Στη συνέχεια κατεβαίνουν και χαριεντίζεται μαζί της με τον πιο ανέμελο τρόπο στη μέση του δρόμου, δίνουν μάλιστα και ραντεβού για την άλλη μέρα στις 8 το βράδυ να πάνε να δούνε σινεμά. Μετά χωρίζουν, αυτός κάνει δύο βήματα και πέφτει στους στρατιώτες, και αρχίζει να τρέχει και μετά... τραβάει πιστόλι, αλλά τον πατάει στρατιωτικό αυτοκίνητο. Ε, έλεος! Μου θύμισε σενάριο (και εκτέλεση) ελληνικής ταινίας της δεκαετίας του '60.

Μπορεί πολιτικά να είχαν λόγο οι σταλινίζοντες να μη δει ο κόσμος την ταινία, αλλά δυστυχώς είχαν και δίκιο: ο Βάιντα έχει να γυρίσει καλό έργο από τον καιρό του Κανάλ και του Στάχτες και Διαμάντια.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2009)

Δεν με ενόχλησε η σκηνή που λες. Εντάξει, μπορεί να μην σε έπεισε, όμως σε βρίσκω υπερβολικά αυστηρό. Ο νεαρός που λες δεν είναι παρά ένα παιδί, δικαιολογείται να συμπεριφέρεται επιπόλαια. Να δεχτώ πάντως ότι η συγκεκριμένη σκηνή είναι κάπως μελοδραματική. Η όλη ταινία όμως δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι. Ακυρώνεις όλη την ταινία για μια άστοχη σεκάνς διάρκειας πέντε λεπτών;

Εγώ ένιωσα ότι το όλο έργο αποτυπώνει πολύ εύγλωττα το αδιέξοδο στο οποίο βρέθηκε η πολωνική κοινωνία μετά τη λήξη του πολέμου, με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τον διάλογο ανάμεσα στις δύο αδελφές, που η μία μένει προσκολλημένη στη μνήμη του χαμένου της αδελφού και επιλέγει τον θάνατο, ενώ η άλλη προσπαθεί να μαζέψει τα κομμάτια της και να βαδίσει προς το μέλλον. Για μένα είναι η ωραιότερη αποτύπωση το δράματος της Αντιγόνης που έχω δει, και η δικαιότερη απόδοση του χαρακτήρα της Ισμήνης, την οποία συνήθως μεταχειρίζονται πολύ σκληρά οι θεατρικοί σκηνοθέτες, παρουσιάζοντάς την δειλή και πραγματίστρια (με την κακή έννοια πάντοτε). 
Ο Βάιντα εκθέτει το δίλημμα χωρίς να πάρει θέση, χωρίς να κρίνει τη μία ή την άλλη επιλογή, γιατί αυτό που θέλει να αναδείξει είναι το ίδιο το αδιέξοδο. Με αδιέξοδο ξεκινά και η ταινία, όταν διασταυρώνονται πάνω στη γέφυρα τα πλήθη που φεύγουν οι μεν από τους Γερμανούς και οι άλλοι από τους Ρώσους. 

Για τους κριτικούς που λες, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν η ταινία είχε γυριστεί από παλαιστίνιο σκηνοθέτη με θέμα τις θηριωδίες των ισραηλινών, θα την εκθείαζαν.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Ακυρώνεις όλη την ταινία για μια άστοχη σεκάνς διάρκειας πέντε λεπτών;


Όχι βέβαια, αλλά πάντως την επισημαίνω για τις... παιδιάστικες ευκολίες της. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κανέναν παράνομο της Armia Krajowa να κουβαλάει κουμπούρι και συνάμα να σκίζει αφίσες στο δρόμο· συγνώμη. Τέτοιου είδους σκηνές με κάνουν να νιώθω πως ο σεναριογράφος με αντιμετωπίζει σαν παιδί. Το έργο δεν είναι παιδικό.



panadeli said:


> Για μένα είναι η ωραιότερη αποτύπωση του δράματος της Αντιγόνης που έχω δει, και η δικαιότερη απόδοση του χαρακτήρα της Ισμήνης, την οποία συνήθως μεταχειρίζονται πολύ σκληρά οι θεατρικοί σκηνοθέτες, παρουσιάζοντάς την δειλή και πραγματίστρια (με την κακή έννοια πάντοτε).


Έχω συμφωνήσει ήδη παραπάνω. Για τους σκηνοθέτες που λες, έχεις δίκιο, εφόσον την αντιμετωπίζουν έτσι. Γενικότερα, το να παίρνεις οπαδικά θέση υπέρ (ή κατά) της Αντιγόνης και του κάθε τραγικού ήρωα, σημαίνει ότι καταργείς την τραγικότητα της εσωτερικής του σύγκρουσης. Αν έχει όλα τα δίκια, τότε πού βρίσκεται το τραγικό της υπόθεσης; είναι απλά μια θλιβερή ιστορία, μονοσήμαντη. Έχει γράψει ο Καστοριάδης επ' αυτού (ο οποίος μάλιστα ασκεί κριτική στη στάση της Αντιγόνης), αλλά δε θυμάμαι πού.



panadeli said:


> Ο Βάιντα εκθέτει το δίλημμα χωρίς να πάρει θέση, χωρίς να κρίνει τη μία ή την άλλη επιλογή, γιατί αυτό που θέλει να αναδείξει είναι το ίδιο το αδιέξοδο.


Και στο "Στάχτες και διαμάντια" εκθέτει το δίλημμα, κλίνοντας μάλιστα υπέρ της "Ισμηνικής" προσέγγισης εκεί, αλλά με πόση καλλιτεχνική ευαισθησία! με πόση εμβύθιση στον εσωτερικό κόσμο του πρωταγωνιστή, που κι αυτός κρατάει κουμπούρι! Η σύγκριση αυτού του ήρωα, και όλης της προσωπογραφίας των "Σταχτών", με τα "άδεια πουκάμισα" του "Κατύν" είναι καταβαραθρωτική για το "Κατύν".



panadeli said:


> Για τους κριτικούς που λες, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν η ταινία είχε γυριστεί από παλαιστίνιο σκηνοθέτη με θέμα τις θηριωδίες των ισραηλινών, θα την εκθείαζαν.


Εννοείται. Αλλά ας πάμε πιο πέρα απ' αυτό. Κρίνουμε ένα έργο τέχνης, όχι ένα φυλλάδιο ιστορικής διαφώτισης. Τέλος πάντων, η "τεχνολογία" των εκτελέσεων στο τέλος, με την επαναλαμβανόμενη, δίκην σφαγείου χοίρων, θανάτωση των θυμάτων με πιστολιά στο πίσω μέρος του κρανίου, από έναν εκτελεστή ο οποίος ουσιαστικά το μόνο που κινεί είναι ο βραχίονάς του, κάτω-πάνω, είναι πολύ καλή, ευτυχώς. Γιατί αν ξαστόχευε κι εκεί, τότε αλίμονο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 1, 2009)

Σαββατοκύριακο έρχεται και μάλιστα εκλογικό, αν δεν έχετε τι άλλο να κάνετε, σκοτώστε την ώρα σας και ξορκίστε την αγωνία σας (λέμε τώρα...)  με ένα κινηματογραφικό κουίζ που θα βρείτε εδώ. 
Αν δεν το "βγάλετε" μη σκάσετε κιόλας, οι απαντήσεις είναι μερικά κλικ παρακάτω.

(εγώ τα πήγα χάλια, αλλά αρκετές ταινίες από αυτές δεν τις έχω δει)


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 2, 2009)

Δεν κατάφερα ακόμα να τις δω, όμως οι φίλοι μου που τις είδαν έπεσαν κάτω απ' τα γέλια (ή μήπως το γέλιο;). Σκοπεύω να τις δω κι εγώ σύντομα... Προς το παρόν σάς τις προτείνω, εάν δεν τις έχετε ήδη δει.

*Η πρώτη:*





*Και η δεύτερη:*
http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/movies/default.aspx?id=8875#Scene_1

Η δεύτερη ταινία,"Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Βόρειοι", πρέπει να παρουσιάζει ιδιαίτερο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον και δυσκολίες στην κατανόηση γιατί έχουμε εκφορά της γαλλικής ντοπιολαλιάς του Βορρά.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2009)

Επειδή κάποια ψυχή μου παραπονέθηκε οτι κρύβω ...ταινίες στο μανίκι μου και δεν δίνω ιδέες, να μια λίστα από ταινίες που μου άρεσαν. Η σειρά είναι τυχαία.
(Κάποιες ίσως τις έχω ξαναβάλει)

Καλή διασκέδαση, Νικ! ;)

El baño del Papa (2007) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482901/
12 (2007)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0488478/
Revanche (2008) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1173745/
Five Minutes of Heaven (2009)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1238291/
Sex Traffic (2004)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419365/
Frozen River (2008) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0978759/
Fugitive Pieces (2007) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0765451/
Last Chance Harvey (2008) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1046947/
Il y a longtemps que je t'aime (2008) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1068649/
O' Horten (2007) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0962774/
Religulous (2008) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815241/
Mang shan (2007) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1020972/
Wit (2001)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0243664/
Stranger Than Fiction (2006) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0420223/
Cosas insignificantes (2008) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0910855/
Princesas (2005)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0434292/
Innocence (2000)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0251141/
Irina Palm (2007) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0762110/
Crossing the Bridge: The Sound of Istanbul (2005)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0459242/
Bikur Ha-Tizmoret/The Band's Visit (2007) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1032856/
Auf der anderen Seite/The Edge of Heaven (2007) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0880502/
Year of the Dog (2007)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756729/


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Έλσα, για τις ταινίες που προτείνεις! 
Κάποιες απ' αυτές ήταν ήδη στα υπόψη αλλά, τώρα που έχω κι άλλη γνώμη, πήραν ήδη θέση στη λίστα προς θέαση.

Και για όποιους θα καναπεδιαστούν απόψε χωρίς να έχουν φροντίσει εκ των προτέρων για το θέαμα, προτείνω το Γκάτακα, στις 23:00 (έτσι γράφει το πρόγραμμα, τουλάχιστον) στον Άλφα...


----------



## Marinos (Oct 10, 2009)

Προχτές είδα τη "Διαφθορά στη Νέα Ορλεάνη" (The Bad Lieutenant) του σπουδαίου Βέρνερ Χέρτσοκ, και εντυπωσιάστηκα. Κάτι σαν παρουσίαση έβαλα εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 27, 2009)

Μια φίλη, μου σύστησε αυτό το site με παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες μικρού μήκους:

_ Η t-short σας καλωσορίζει στην ιστοσελίδα “Short From The Past”.
Το site αυτό δημιουργήθηκε για να φιλοξενεί κλασικές ελληνικές μικρού μήκους ταινίες.
Ταινίες από το παρελθόν, ταινίες σημαντικές, ταινίες που άντεξαν τη φθορά του χρόνου, μένοντας η καθεμιά με τον τρόπο της στη λίστα των ξεχωριστών ελληνικών μικρού μήκους ταινιών.
Με το “Short From The Past” επιχειρούμε τη δημιουργία μιάς σημαντικής ταινιοθήκης μικρού μήκους ταινιών στο internet, με την πλήρη καταγραφή όλων των δεδομένων τους αλλά κυρίως την προβολή ολόκληρων των ταινιών, εδώ, στην ηλεκτρονική μας αίθουσα.
Μπορείτε να διαλέξετε μία ταινία από τη λίστα, να μάθετε γι΄ αυτήν και να τη δείτε. Εμείς ευχόμαστε να σας κερδίσει όχι μόνο αυτή η ίδια η ταινία, αλλά και, η μικρού μήκους γενικότερα._

Μπορείτε να δείτε τις ταινίες:

Τα ματόκλαδά σου λάμπουν (Κώστας Φέρρης, 1961)
Περιπτώσεις του ΟΧΙ (Δημήτρης Αυγερινός - Λάκης Παπαστάθης, 1965)
Ο Γιάννης και ο δρόμος (Τώνια Μαρκετάκη, 1967)
Μήδεια 70 (Μιχάλης Παπανικολάου, 1969)
Γράμματα από την Αμερική (Λάκης Παπαστάθης,1972)
Μοναστηράκι (Γκαίη Αγγελή, 1976)
Ελληνική κοινότητα Χαϊδελβέργης (Λευτέρης Ξανθόπουλος, 1976)
Καρβουνιάρηδες (Άλίντα Δημητρίου, 1977)
Απεταξάμην (Φρίντα Λιάππα, 1980)
Νυμφίος (Αχιλλέας Κυριακίδης, 1994)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε ακούσει για τους Κινηματογραφιστές στην Ομίχλη. Είναι μια ομάδα γνωστών Ελλήνων σκηνοθετών που για διάφορους λόγους φέτος θα απέχει από το Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης. Διαβάζοντας κανείς το μανιφέστο τους (διαθέσιμο στην ομώνυμη ομάδα του Facebook, αλλά και εδώ), δεν μπορεί παρά να φρίξει για τη γνωστή κρατική πολιτική να επιβάλλει και να εισπράττει φόρους τους οποίους εμείς πληρώνουμε, αλλά αυτοί ποτέ δεν αποδίδουν εκεί που πρέπει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2009)

Είδα το An Education και το συνιστώ. Έχει κάποια κενα το σενάριο και δεν ρωτάει γιατι σε κάθε βήμα της ιστορίας, αλλά έχει πολύ καλές ερμηνείες και είναι από τις λίγες ταινίες που εχω δει που είναι γυρισμενες στο Λονδίνο και δε θέλεις να κοψεις τις φλέβες σου με τη μαυρίλα και την χωριατιά και την μιζέρια.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2009)

Να μια ταινία που δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να συστήσω μήπως και με πάρουν με τις ντομάτες!
Σίγουρα δεν είναι αριστούργημα...αλλά ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που κάνουν τον κόπο και γυρίζουν τέτοιες ταινίες!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 19, 2009)

Η Louise Michel δεν ήταν μια πρωταγωνίστρια της Κομμούνας του 1871;


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2009)

Ναι: 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louise_Michel
(Δεν ξέρω όμως αν η ταινία αποτελεί φόρο τιμής...Θα μπορούσε, αν το δει κανείς λίγο χαλαρά...
Θαρρώ πως έχω να δω παρόμοια ταινία από τον καιρό του Themroc)


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2009)

Ιδρύθηκε "Ελληνική Ακαδημία Κινηματογράφου".


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ιδρύθηκε "Ελληνική Ακαδημία Κινηματογράφου".



Και τώρα περιμένουμε τα ελληνικά Όσκαρ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2009)

Που ΔΕΝ θα συνοδεύονται από χρηματικό έπαθλο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

Τρέιλερ με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον: 




 
Και το έτερο τρέιλερ της ίδιας ταινίας (Georgiou speaking), με έμπνευση αυτήν εδώ την ανάρτηση στο νήμα τού Θανάση:


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

*Dgenerate Films*

Το ανεξάρτητο κινέζικο σινεμά έχει τώρα σπίτι: Dgenerate Films (incl. ψηφιακό κατέβασμα επί χρήμασι).


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε αυτοί ή περνάω εγώ κάποια φάση αλλά έχω πολύ απογοητευτεί από τις τελευταίες ταινίες πολλών "μεγάλων": Γούντι Άλεν, Αλμοδοβάρ, Τζάρμους, Κόπολα, τις είδα όλες (κάποιες δεν άντεξα να τις τελειώσω) και δεν μου είπαν τίποτα... Ευτυχώς, είδα δύο κινούμενα σχέδια, που με ενθουσίασαν! Δείτε οπωσδήποτε, με τα (μεγάλα) παιδιά σας ή μόνοι σας, το ζοφερό αλλά ελπιδοφόρο "9":




 και το γλυκύτατο και πολύ ανθρώπινο (μα πολύ!) Mary and Max:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 9, 2009)

Και για κάτι σοβαρό:
Σιωπηλός γάμος, με εκείνη τη γνωστή Βαλκάνια, λίγο άγρια, τρέλα:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 13, 2009)

Συνέχεια με "προϊόντα μικρών παραγωγών":
El secreto de sus ojos, Αργεντίνικο, αστυνομικό, αλλά και ιστορία μιας αγάπης (ή μάλλον δύο). Πολύ καλό! Με τον Ricardo Darín (που έπαιζε στις Εννέα Βασίλισσες)


----------



## fofoka (Dec 14, 2009)

"An Education", με μια μαγευτική πρωταγωνίστρια!


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

είδα πρόσφατα





Δεν έχω δει το High School Musical και γενικώς αγνοούσα το φαινόμενο Ζακ Έφρον, αλλά ο μικρός είναι καλός. Αυτός που παίζει τον Ουέλλες (Κρίστιαν Μακάι) έιναι καλύτερος παντως. 
Η ταινία είναι ευχάριστη, ευχάριστη και ευχάριστη, αν και κανει μια μικρή κοιλίτσα στη μεση. Το περίεργο είναι ότι η ταινία γυρίστηκε στο Μαν και στο Λονδίνο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Συνέχεια με "προϊόντα μικρών παραγωγών":
> El secreto de sus ojos, Αργεντίνικο, αστυνομικό, αλλά και ιστορία μιας αγάπης (ή μάλλον δύο). Πολύ καλό!


Εξαιρετικό, από πολλές απόψεις! Καταφέρνει και χειρίζεται με πρωτότυπο τρόπο τρία-τέσσερα θέματα, που καλά καλά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και αργά και προς το τέλος σού βγαίνουν μέσα σου. Πάει για Όσκαρ ξενόγλωσσης, ελπίζω. Οι Ισπανόφωνοι το έχουν λατρέψει (8,7 στα 10 στο imdb δεν είναι και λίγο). Εγώ πρέπει για πολλοστή φορά να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις προτάσεις σας (αλλά η Έλσα κρατάει το σφυγμό μου!).


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Μια κουβέντα θα πω μόνο: Δείτε το σε 3D.

Αυτό, για την ακρίβεια, είναι δύο κουβέντες:
1. Δείτε το
2. Δείτε το σε 3D


Ναι, για την _Αβατάρα_ μιλάω βέβαια.

Μέχρι και ο Δανίκας την έπαθε τη ζημιά του!


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 19, 2009)

Σπάνια θα με δείτε να συμμετέχω σε αυτό το νήμα, αυτή τη φορά όμως θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τον ενθουσιασμό μου για την "Λευκή Κορδέλα" (Das weiße Band). Είδα την ταινία την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και είναι εξαιρετική. Δεν θα σταθώ στο "τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής" -ο καθένας εξάλλου έχει τη δική του άποψη και προσωπικά μ' έχει κουράσει η επιμονή δημιουργών, κοινού και κριτικών στο μαύρο παρελθόν της χώρας. Aπόλαυσα την εξαιρετική ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία, τις επίσης εξαιρετικές ερμηνείες των παιδιών και τον τρόπο που εκτυλίσσεται η πλοκή. Αν μη τι άλλο, η ταινία είναι ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον crime thriller. Τη συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα (όσοι λένε πως η ταινία είναι υπερβολικά αργή δεν έχουν δει Αγγελόπουλο, μην τους ακούτε).


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2009)

Πήγα απόψε και είδα τη "Στρέλλα" του Πάνου Κούτρα και μου άρεσε πολύ. Χρόνια πολλά είχα να δω ελληνικό έργο και να το φχαριστηθώ τόσο πολύ, χωρίς να πω το σπαστικό εκείνο: "για ελληνικό, καλό είναι". Όχι, το βρήκα εξαιρετικό pour la Gre'ce, pour l'Orient, pour l'Occident et pour le monde entier. Και επίσης, είδα επιτέλους την πόλη που ζω "καθώς εστιν".


----------



## tuna (Dec 29, 2009)

+1 για το "Avatar" (με βοήθησε να βρω επιτέλους και αβατάρα), όπου πήγα για χάρη του 10χρονου γιου μου, αλλά τελικά το απόλαυσα περισσότερο απ' αυτόν.
+1, όμως, και για τη "Στρέλλα" (σε αυτό, αφήνουμε τους ανήλικους γιους στο σπίτι...)


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2010)

Για τους εδώ φίλους του κινέζικου σινεμά, τα καλύτερα κινέζικα φιλμ της δεκαετίας, όπως ψηφίστηκαν στο dgenerate films.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 28, 2010)

Space odyssey explained. Αφού εξασφαλίσετε πρώτα κάνα εικοσάλεπτο αδιατάρακτης προσήλωσης... Α, και καλό είναι να έχετε δει ήδη την ταινία του Κιούμπρικ, νομίζω.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 30, 2010)

Δείτε το 



Καμιά σχέση με το _Παρίσι_ του ίδιου παραγωγού... Φοβερό μοντάζ, ηθοποιοί, μουσική.
Πολύ καλό! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Με τα πράσινα άλογα, τους τρικεράτωπες, τα φλαμίνγκο κι όλα αυτά, θυμήθηκα το Ashes and Snow και ιδού ένα μικρό δείγμα:





 
Περισσότερα εδώ ή εδώ.​


----------



## crystal (Feb 8, 2010)

Επικίνδυνες (για την υγεία) μαγειρικές

Η πλοκή: Η Κάτια Ζυγούλη είναι μια αιθέρια ύπαρξη που αναστατώνεται με το καλό φαγητό. Βρίσκει τον Χωραφά που είναι σεφ και της μαγειρεύει γκουρμεδιές, πέφτει με την πρώτη και αρχίζουν τις ''συνεδρίες'', αλλά μετά συναντάει και τον Μαρκουλάκη που ήταν μάγειρας στα πλοία και προσφέρει πιο μπρουτάλ συνταγές. Ναι, της αρέσουν κι αυτές. Στο τέλος τους παρατάει και τους δύο, επειδή τη βάζουν να διαλέξει.

Η ταινία: τσόντα με πολύ φαγητό στα ενδιάμεσα.

Οι ηθοποιοί: ο Χωραφάς ντεφορμέ, ο Μαρκουλάκης το πάλευε, η Ζυγούλη παραμένει ένα αίνιγμα. Ήταν εντελώς άνευρη, αλλά σήμερα μου είπαν ότι η φωνή της ντουμπλάρεται (!). Το μεταφέρω με πάσα επιφύλαξη, γιατί αν είναι αλήθεια, θέλω κάποιος να μου πει
(α) πόσο χειρότερη μπορεί να ήταν απ' την ντουμπλέρ
(β) τι στο καλό σκεφτόταν ο Τσελεμέγκος.

Το κοινό: Σε κάποια σημεία είχε σκάσει στα γέλια. Απ' το χάλι που έβλεπε.

Το πόρισμα: Το μόνο που άξιζε ήταν το σάουντρακ. 

Πέταξα: δύο ώρες, εννιά ευρώ και την ψυχική μου υγεία για τους επόμενους μήνες, γιατί η ταινία ήταν δική μου ιδέα κι ο φίλος που πήγαμε μαζί υποσχέθηκε να μου το κοπανάει για πολύ καιρό ακόμη.

Να τη δείτε; Ναι, αν είστε φαν της Κάτιας. Η κοπέλα είναι απλά θεά. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

crystal said:


> Η ταινία: τσόντα με πολύ φαγητό στα ενδιάμεσα.


Και η βασική συνταγή της ταινίας, καλή ακούγεται. Και αντεστραμμένη ακόμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο στα αγγλικά (ε, τι να κάνουμε, στα αγγλικά το βρήκα!Les Liaisons Culinaires, ο αγγλικός τίτλος), και είχε ενδιαφέρον, αλλά η κεντρική ηρωίδα όπως την περιγράφει ο συγγραφέας δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη Ζυγούλη και το βιβλίο είναι πρωτίστως συνταγολόγιο. Άρα δεν πάει για βραβείο σεναρίου η ταινία. 
Ο Χωραφάς είναι υπερεκτιμημένος, σαν ηθοποιός είναι μετριότατος και την τελευταία φορά που τον είδα σε ταινία ήταν στην Πολίτικη κουζίνα όπου το παίξιμό του φαινόταν ακόμα χειρότερο δίπλα στους Τούρκους ηθοποιούς που ήταν εξαιρετικοί. 
Για το θέμα του ντουμπλαρίσματος, γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται, άμα ο ηθοποιός δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει σωστά, βρείτε έναν άλλο με καλή φωνή και ανάλογη εμφάνιση. Και εντάξει, στη συγκεκριμένη ταινία ο σκοπός ήταν μάλλον η τσόντα με τη Ζυγούλη, αλλά ο Αγγελόπουλος τι δικαιολογία έχει, που ακούμε τον Φυσσούν και τη Ζούνη και βλέπουμε τον Γκαντς και την πως-τη-λυγάνε την αλλοδαπή τύπισσα. Γιατί, δεν μπορούσε ο Φυσούν ή η Ζούνη να παίξουν αυτούς τους ρόλους; μόνο να τους απαγγείλουν; Τι είχε η εμφάνιση του Φυσσούν δηλαδή που θα χάλαγε την ταινία; Η Ζούνη ξέρουμε τι είχε, ήταν είκοσι κιλά πιο λεπτή από τη μέση και πάνω. Αλλά κι αυτό διορθώνεται. Προσέχει κανείς δηλαδή ότι η Μέρυλ Στρηπ δεν είναι Σάρον Στόουν;


----------



## tuna (Feb 16, 2010)

*"Up in the air"/"Ραντεβού στον αέρα"*

Όλοι και όλα είναι σε φόρμα, με πρώτο και καλύτερο τον Τζορτζ, σε αυτή τη δραματική κομεντί (το genre που λέγαμε...) του Τζέισον Ράιτμαν. Ένα μικρό διαμαντάκι από το μεγάλο χωνευτήρι που λέγεται Χόλιγουντ, αλλά που ξέρει, όταν θέλει, να κάνει σινεμά. Προσωπική γνώμη, βέβαια, γιατί οι φίλοι που το είδαν μαζί μου είχαν πιο χλιαρές αντιδράσεις. Όμως, όπως λέει και η σινεφίλ της Λεξιλογίας, Elsa, όταν της αρέσει μια ταινία: δείτε το!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 16, 2010)

Περιέργως, εμένα δεν με ενθουσίασε, παρά την δηλωμένη -και μάλλον δυσανάλογη του ταλέντου του- εκτίμηση και συμπάθεια προς τον πρωταγωνιστή... 

Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ η τελευταία ταινία των Κοέν, τους οποίους είχα βαρεθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δείτε την!


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2010)

Εγώ με το Up in the Air κεφτηκα ότι αδικα εχασα δυο ώρες απότη ζωή μου. Ή μάλλον μία, γιατί η πρώτη ώρα της ταινίας ήταν καλή, μετά άρχισε να παίρνει την κατηφόρα. Τώρα το πρόγραμμα για τις επόμενες μερες έχει το A Simple Man.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία ταινία το Ajami (Σταυροδρόμια ζωής). Παλαιστίνιοι (Μουσουλμάνοι και Χριστιανοί) και Εβραίοι στη Γιάφα. Κοινωνικό αστυνομικό. Αφήγηση ευνόητη αλλά σπασμένη σε κεφάλαια, που συγκλίνουν. 7 φόνοι και 1 "φυσικός" θάνατος. Μια σπαρταριστή σκηνή με φυλετικό δικαστήριο. Ένα "Μπρονξ" αλά ισραηλινά, με ερασιτέχνες ηθοποιούς, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω (εξαιρετικούς). Μια νεαρή Παλαιστίνια όλο μάτια και χείλια. Ο αντίποδας του Χόλλυγουντ. Κάμποσα βραβεία και υποψηφιότητες. Δευτέρωσε το καλό, μετά το Βαλς για τον Μπασίρ.

Αντιθέτως, δείτε το Μαύρο Λιβάδι μόνο εφόσον σας άρεσε το Sebastian του Derek Jarman (όχι άλλα του έργα!)


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Δεν είναι καινούργιο (του 1954), αλλά παραμένει επίκαιρο, δυστυχώς. Εκτός από τα φίδια που μας ζώνουν από παντού, μου το θύμισε αυτό το νήμα και - ω του θαύματος - υπάρχει ολόκληρο στο youtube!
Είχε προβληθεί τα πρώτα χρόνια της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης, τότε που είχαμε μόνο ΕΙΡΤ & ΥΕΝΕΔ, και το θυμάμαι ασπρόμαυρο ως την πρώτη μου επαφή* (οδυνηρή, μα εξαιρετικά διαφωτιστική για το παιδί που ήμουν τότε) με τον Όργουελ και την πολιτική. 
*Όπως λένε και οι Τρύπες, πονάει πάντα η πρώτη φορά...

Η Φάρμα των Ζώων (George Orwell's _Animal Farm_)​



 

Now the day of beasts is coming,
Tyrant man shall lose his throne
And the shining fields of England
Shall be trod by beasts alone.

Pull the rings from out your noses
Tear the saddle from your back!
Bit and spur﻿ must rust forever,
Cruel whips no more shall crack.

Beasts of England, seize the prizes,
Wheat and barley, oats and hay,
Clover, beans and mangel wurzel
Shall be ours upon that day.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Για να αλλάξουμε κλίμα, είδα το The Blind Side και έχω να πω, μην το δείτε, δε λέει τίποτα. Η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ, που είναι και φαβορί για Όσκαρ, είναι μια από τα ίδια, η Miss Cοngeniality στον αμερικανικό νότο χωρίς τα γέλια. Ελπίζω να το πάρει η Στρηπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2010)

Η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ για μια άλλη ταινία της πήρε το Χρυσό Βατόμουρο.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_07/03/2010_326805


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2010)

Σ' αυτά τα βραβεία οι μόνοι που έχουν πάει να παραλάβουν το βραβείο τους είναι νομίζω η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ (με γερμανίδα μητέρα και μεγαλωμένη εκτός ΗΠΑ) κι ο Βερχόφεν (Ολλανδός).
Αυτό ίσως λέει κάτι για το χιούμορ των σταρ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σ' αυτά τα βραβεία οι μόνοι που έχουν πάει να παραλάβουν το βραβείο τους είναι νομίζω η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ (με γερμανίδα μητέρα και μεγαλωμένη εκτός ΗΠΑ) κι ο Βερχόφεν (Ολλανδός).
> Αυτό ίσως λέει κάτι για το χιούμορ των σταρ.



Και ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το δώσανε στον Βερχόφεν και τα Show girls. Was it too much for them to handle?


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σ' αυτά τα βραβεία οι μόνοι που έχουν πάει να παραλάβουν το βραβείο τους είναι νομίζω η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ (με γερμανίδα μητέρα και μεγαλωμένη εκτός ΗΠΑ) κι ο Βερχόφεν (Ολλανδός).
> Αυτό ίσως λέει κάτι για το χιούμορ των σταρ.


Και η Χάλι Μπέρι. Που μόνο χάλι δεν είναι, αλλά τεσπά...


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2010)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πήγα και είδα το A Simple Man. Να το δείτε αν δεν το έχετε δει. 
Πολύ καλή ερμηνεία του Φερθ, αλλά και μερικά απροσδόκητα. Στην αρχή της ταινίας έχει μια σκηνή που χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και κάποιος ανακοινώνει το θάνατο κάποιου. Περιέργως σε εκείνο το σημείο σκέφτηκα το Mad Men που διαδραματίζεται στην ίδια εποχή και βλέπω τώρα κοιτάζοντας ποιοι παιζουν στην ταινία ότι δεν ήταν τυχαίος ο συνειρμός. Η φωνή που ακούγεται στο τηλέφωνο είναι ο Τζον Χαμ, ο πρωταγωνιστής του Mad Men. Υποθέτω δεν ήταν τυχαία επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως, κατά την πάγια ετήσια συνήθειά μου, έχω πάρει θέση στο κόκκινο χαλί, σε μιάμιση ώρα θα είμαι μέσα στην αίθουσα και προβλέπεται αγωνιώδες ξενύχτι: Avatar ή Hurt Locker;


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2010)

Εγώ όχι, γιατί δεν έχει πλέον το ενδιαφέρον που είχε παλιά. Όλα είναι σχεδόν προβλέψιμα, και νομίζω το hurt Locker θα τα πάει καλά, κι ας μην το έχω δει. 
Βεβαίως αν πάρει Όσκαρ η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ, θα είναι παρωδία η όλη υπόθεση. Όπως και να το κάνουμε.
Και φυσικά τη Δευτέρα αργά στο Fug για κριτική στα ενδυματολογικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Μην πιστέψεις ότι έχω την παραμικρή αγωνία για τα αποτελέσματα και σε τρεις ημέρες θα τα έχω ξεχάσει. Αλλά γελάω με την αμερικάνικη γκλαμουριά — ξέρουν να στήνουν θέαμα οι άνθρωποι. Και παίρνω και μια ιδέα για τα έργα που παίζονται, αν και πια, με τις διάφορες Σφαίρες, όλα είναι γνωστά και, όπως λες, προβλέψιμα. Φέτος ο καλύτερος και ο πιο σίγουρος είναι ο Αυστριακός των _Μπάσταρδων_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2010)

Πλέον όλοι κάνουν σώου αμερικανικού τύπου. Φέτος για πρώτη φορά είδα τα BAFTA στην τηλεόραση, κυρίως γιατί δεν είχε τίποτ' άλλο. Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια αυτά τα βραβεία ήταν οικογενειακή υπόθεση, δεν ερχόταν κανένας αμερικανός να παραλάβει το βραβείο του. Αλλά πλέον έχουν όλοι καταλάβει ότι η έξτρα δημοσιότητα δε βλάπτει. Μια φωτογραφία στο κόκκινο χαλί δε βλάπτει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εξαιρετικό, από πολλές απόψεις! Καταφέρνει και χειρίζεται με πρωτότυπο τρόπο τρία-τέσσερα θέματα, που καλά καλά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και αργά και προς το τέλος σού βγαίνουν μέσα σου. Πάει για Όσκαρ ξενόγλωσσης, ελπίζω. Οι Ισπανόφωνοι το έχουν λατρέψει (8,7 στα 10 στο imdb δεν είναι και λίγο).


Τα έγραψα για το _The Secret in Their Eyes (El Secreto de Sus Ojos)_. Αλλά με την _Κορδέλα_ υποψήφια δεν περίμενα ότι θα επαληθευόταν η πρόβλεψή μου. Να και μια έκπληξη λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Γιορτή στα Όσκαρ! Άλλο ένα οχυρό έπεσε. Η Μπίγκελοου έγινε η πρώτη γυναίκα που παίρνει Όσκαρ σκηνοθεσίας. Και δεύτερη ΕΚΠΛΗΞΑΡΑ: Πήρε και η ταινία της το Όσκαρ καλύτερης ταινίας. (Το δεύτερο έκανε τον Κάμερον να χλομιάσει πρασινίσει.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2010)

Η επανάσταση άρχισε από το σπίτι ;) (των Cameron, that is)!


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 8, 2010)

Πολύ χαίρομα για το El Secreto de Sus Ojos. Εξαιρετική ταινία που σε κρατάει ως την τελευταία στιγμή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Το δεύτερο έκανε τον Κάμερον να χλομιάσει πρασινίσει.)



Αν γινόταν μπλε τουλάχιστον θα διαφήμιζε την ταινία του. 

Σοβαρά πάντως, πόσες φορές έχει μοιραστεί το Όσκαρ σκηνοθεσίας και το Όσκαρ καλύτερης ταινίας; Τελευταία λίγες, θυμάμαι κάποια εποχή που γκρίνιαζαν ότι μια ταινία μπορεί να έχει εξαιρετική σκηνοθεσία, αλλά να μην είναι η καλύτερη συνολικά ταινία και ότι είναι άδικο να τα παίρνει η ίδια ταινία και τα δύο. 

Α, και να μην ξεχάσουμε φυσικά το Όσκαρ ντοκιμαντέρ, που το πήρε η ταινία The Cove, με θέμα τα δελφίνια της Ιαπωνίας και την ετήσια σφαγή τους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ για μια άλλη ταινία της πήρε το Χρυσό Βατόμουρο.
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_07/03/2010_326805


Να μην ξεχάσουμε κι αυτό. Πρωτιά είναι, νομίζω, μέσα σε 24 ώρες να βάζεις στο ράφι σου ένα Βατόμουρο και ένα Όσκαρ.

(Για διαφορετική ταινία, Κατερίνα Σερέτη, για διαφορετική.)


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να μην ξεχάσουμε κι αυτό. Πρωτιά είναι, νομίζω, μέσα σε 24 ώρες να βάζεις στο ράφι σου ένα Βατόμουρο και ένα Όσκαρ.
> 
> (Για διαφορετική ταινία, Κατερίνα Σερέτη, για διαφορετική.)



Αν ήταν για την ίδια ταινία θα είχε περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2010)

Και φυσικά μην ξεχάσουμε το απαραίτητο slide show από το κόκκινο χαλί
Ψηφίζω Σιγκούρνι Γουίβερ, Κάμερον Ντιάζ και Κόλιν Φερθ, που μάλλον τον ωφέλησε εξαιρετικά η επαφή με τον Τομ Φορντ στα ενδυματολογικά. Οι κύριοι να προσέξουν το μανίκι του σακκακιού. 
Καταψηφίζω Φαρμίγκα, Κρους, Φέι, Θερον (τι είναι αυτά τα μπαλώματα στο στήθος;).
Το κατασκεύασμα της Σαλντάνα με προβληματίζει, γιατί μου αρέσει αλλά με κάνει να γελάω κιόλας. 
Βλέπω ο Κλούνεης άλλαξε το στυλ του ποστίς του. 
Η Μπίγκελοου μοιάζει με την Λιζ Χάρλει όπως θα ήταν με λιγότερες πλαστικές.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και δεύτερη ΕΚΠΛΗΞΑΡΑ: Πήρε και η ταινία της το Όσκαρ καλύτερης ταινίας. (Το δεύτερο έκανε τον Κάμερον να χλομιάσει πρασινίσει.)



Λοιπόν, είδα το στιγμιότυπο και δε μου έδωσε καθόλου αυτή την εντύπωση, αντιθέτως ο Κάμερον ήταν ο πιο ενθουσιώδης όταν ανακοινώθηκε το αποτέλεσμα. 

ΥΓ Τώρα ίσως αρχίσει να διαδίδει ότι η πρώην σύζυγός του έμαθε την τέχνη από αυτόν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Ταινία-έκπληξη, χωρίς φρου φρου κι αρώματα, που στο τέλος λες: «Ρε, τι είδα πάλι;» Τίποτα ψεύτικο, φωνακλάδικο, στημένο. Τίποτα μεγαλειώδες, οσκαρικό. Απλώς / Απλός καλός κινηματογράφος. Δεν βάζω τρέιλερ, βάζω αφίσα μετά μουσικής.







*(Και για καθαρή ψυχαγωγία σε σύγχρονους ρυθμούς: Σέρλοκ Χολμς.)*


----------



## Elsa (Mar 19, 2010)

Πολύ επίκαιρο το θέμα της νέας ταινίας _Capitalism: A Love Story_, του Moore και τρομακτικό το πόσο ίδια είναι αυτά που συμβαίνουν εδώ και εκεί...
Η εκτέλεση της Διεθνούς στο τέλος της ταινίας ήταν λυτρωτικά ιερόσυλη!


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2010)

Είδα απόψε το ντοκιμαντέρ Άλλος Δρόμος δεν Υπήρχε, του Σταύρου Ψυλλάκη, για τους Κρητικούς αντάρτες και αντάρτισσες που έμειναν κρυμμένοι/ες πάνω από δέκα χρόνια σε διάφορα σημεία της Κρήτης: σπηλιές, βουνά, λαγούμια, αποθήκες κλπ. Πολύ όμορφα και λιτά γυρισμένο, για μια φοβερή ιστορία. Υπάρχει και το ομώνυμο βιβλίο.

Ανσενάρισα δε (αν και το μπαρ δεν διέθετε φοντί) τον Εθνικό Κήπο, μια συμπαθητική (μολονότι κατά τι μακρύτερη απ' όσο θα 'πρεπε) καταγραφή της ανθρώπινης πανίδας της εν λόγω πράσινης νησίδας στο κέντρο της πόλης. Τα γερόντια, ο στεγαζόμενος σε άσυλα Έλληνας, ο άστεγος Μαύρος, ο Βιρμανός συλλέκτης σαλιγκαριών, το ζευγάρι του μισότυφλου με τον αρτιόμματο δρομέα, ο κηπουρός κ.ά. Η φωτογραφία, ωστόσο, κακή (μουντή).

Πριν από κάνα δίμηνο είδα και το _Νάντζινγκ, πόλη της ζωής και του θανάτου_, κινέζικη ταινία για τη γιαπωνέζικη κατοχή εκεί το 1938, που υπήρξε για μένα πολιτικά μια πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη (δεν ήταν ούτε στο ελάχιστο εθνικιστική), καθώς και μια άρτια, εντυπωσιακή (και καλλιτεχνικά) παραγωγή.


----------



## Costas (Apr 7, 2010)

Αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού Senses of Cinema στον πρόσφατα αποθανόντα Eric Rohmer. 
http://www.sensesofcinema.com/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2010)

*H Έλλη Λαμπέτη «επιστρέφει» στη μεγάλη οθόνη*
(από τη Ναυτεμπορική)






Μια χαμένη ταινία με πρωταγωνίστρια τη μοναδική Έλλη Λαμπέτη, ανακάλυψε και αποκατέστησε το Ίδρυμα Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης. Πρόκειται για το ασπρόμαυρο φιλμ «Χαμένο κορμί» (1961) σε σκηνοθεσία του Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη που αποτελεί ένα χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα συμπαραγωγής Ιταλίας-Ελλάδας. Τα γυρίσματα είχαν γίνει στην Ιταλία και ο σκηνοθέτης είχε συνεργαστεί με ένα διεθνές καστ ηθοποιών, ανάμεσα στους οποίους ξεχώριζε και ο ιταλός Άλντο Φαμπρίτσι. Το σενάριο έφερε την υπογραφή του σκηνοθέτη αλλά και του αμερικανού συγγραφέα Φρέντερικ Ουέικμαν με τον οποίο η Έλλη Λαμπέτη έζησε ένα σύντομο γάμο.Στην υπόθεση της ταινίας, ένας βαθύπλουτος και μεσήλικας Αμερικανός ναυαγεί με το γιοτ του στην Καραϊβική. Εκεί, αναμένοντας τη σωτηρία, αναπολεί τη σχέση του με την πρώην γυναίκα του.

Μετά την πρώτη προβολή της, η ταινία παιζόταν σπάνια, κυρίως σε διάφορες ρετροσπεκτίβες αφιερωμένες στον Κύπριο σκηνοθέτη, αλλά ποτέ δεν παρουσιάστηκε στην Ελλάδα. Ανάμεσα στα αφιερώματα στον Μ. Κακογιάννη, ξεχωρίζει η εξαιρετική ρετροσπεκτίβα της Ταινιοθήκης της Μπολόνια, το 1998, καθώς σύστησε και πάλι την ταινία στο κοινό και έγινε η αφορμή να εντοπιστεί η ταινία από το Ίδρυμα. Η αποκατάσταση του φιλμ ήταν περιπετειώδης και χρειάστηκε η συμβολή της Εθνικής Ταινιοθήκης της Ιταλίας, της εταιρείας Κριστάλντι Φιλμ και του εξειδικευμένου εργαστηρίου LVR.

Η αποκατεστημένη κόπια της ταινίας θα προβληθεί στον κινηματογράφο του Ιδρύματος Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη, την Παρασκευή 30 Απριλίου, το Σάββατο 1η Μαϊου και την Κυριακή 2 Μαϊου, στις 21.00. Στην ταινία πρωταγωνιστούν οι Βαν Χέφλιν, Φράνκο Φαμπρίτζι, Μάικλ Στέλμαν, Τζιακέτι Τιμπέριο, Πωλ Μούλερ, Κλέλια Ματάνια, Άλντο Πίνι και Άννυ Γκορασίνι.​


----------



## Costas (May 12, 2010)

Μπράβο, δόκτορ! Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα...

Για τους/τις φίλους/ες του κινέζικου ντοκιμαντέρ: China Independent Documentary Film Archive


----------



## Porkcastle (May 28, 2010)

Καρφιτσώνω προκαταβολικά στο νήμα χαρτάκι: Να δω την ταινία για τον Gainsbourg.
Έχει προβληθεί στη Γαλλία και σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες, στην Ελλάδα (και τη Γερμανία) όχι ακόμα. Όποιος τη δει, ας μου το θυμήσει γιατί τα ξεχνάω τα κινηματογραφικά...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb486m_gainsbourg-vie-heroique-trailer-hd_shortfilms


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, αντί να καθίσω σπίτι μου και να δω Eurovision, πήγα σινεμά. Τα νέα είναι και καλά και κακά. Πρώτα τα καλά: Πήγα για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου στο Σινέ Παρί, και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ ο χώρος. Πρώτη φορά επίσης είδα σε ελληνική κινηματογραφική αίθουσα τουρίστες, και μάλιστα πολλούς. Απολάμβαναν το φαινόμενο θερινό σινεμά, με θέα την Ακρόπολη και με τα ποτά τους στα τραπεζάκια.

Τα κακά νέα τώρα: Η ταινία Ένα τρελό τρελό τζακούζι ήταν μακράν η χειρότερη που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια — πραγματικά απορώ πώς έπαιξε ο Τζον Κιούζακ, που τον εκτιμώ πολύ, σε τέτοια αηδία. Την έκανε ακόμα χειρότερη η επιλογή της μεταφράστριας (you know who, Daeman), να αποδίδει όλες τις βωμολοχίες με τις πιο χυδαίες ελληνικές εκφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν. Αλλά επίσης είδα και κάτι που δεν το είχα ξαναδεί, και αποτελεί επίσης πρωτιά στις περιπτώσεις των κινηματογραφικών υποτίτλων που χρειάζονται επειγόντως επιμέλεια πριν βγουν στην οθόνη: ξεκινούσε με κεφαλαίο μια πρόταση μετά από... κόμμα. Παράδειγμα: *Δεν μπορώ τώρα, Αλλά θα έρθω αργότερα.* Όχι μόνο μία φορά, για να θεωρηθεί τυχαία αβλεψία, αλλά πολλές φορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Dennis Hopper (74), dies.


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2010)

Στις 10 Μαΐου πέθανε ο Frank Frazetta  (1928-2010)

Αντί άλλου μνημοσύνου, The Unofficial Frank Frazetta Fantasy Art Gallery


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

Περιμένοντας να ακούσω ειρωνείες, να πω ότι πήγα να δω το Sex & The City 2 και παρόλο που οι κριτικές το έχουν θάψει, είναι μια χαρά ψυχαγωγική ταινία αντίδοτο στην οικονομική κρίση κλπκλπ καθώς και η μόνη ταινία που θυμάμαι πρόσφατα να έχει πρωταγωνίστριες γυναίκες μεγαλύτερες που παίζουν τις μεγαλύτερες. 
Το καλύτερο σημείο της ταινίας είναι που η ηρωίδα θυμάται πώς γνωρίστηκαν οι τέσσερις πριν 25 χρόνια και τις βλέπουμε ντυμένες με την τελευταία λέξη της μόδας του 86-88. Βάζω εδώ φωτογραφία, κυρίως γιατί εκείνη την εποχή ήμουνα ακριβώς όπως στη φωτογραφία έξω δεξιά, είχα και τα ίδια καλτσάκια με τη φούντα που δεν καλοφαίνονται και ρολόι σουότς που μόνο εγώ το είχα στο σχολείο και καμάρωνα σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι (δεν κυκλοφορούσαν ακόμα στην Ελλάδα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Ένα σινεφίλ μπλογκ, απίστευτος θησαυρός:

http://cinemahellas.wordpress.com/


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2010)

Δρα, το συγκεκριμένο ιστολόγιο είχε επισημανθεί κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=52740&postcount=13. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Zaz is back...


----------



## Costas (Jul 11, 2010)

Kοινωνικά
Aυτοκτόνησε ο Jia Hongsheng, πρωταγωνιστής του γοητευτικότατου Suzhou He (Suzhou River, προφ. Σου Τζόου, 2000) και "καταραμένος καλλιτέχνης" (drugs, ψυχ κλπ.). Από την Global Times.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Πάλι από τη Thumbelina, η σκηνή που ο Ντάνι Κέι στον ρόλο του Άντερσεν λέει το τραγούδι της Τοσοδούλας.




 
Όπως γράφει στη Βίκι:
In 1952, the musical biopic Hans Christian Andersen featured actor Danny Kaye singing Frank Loesser’s “Thumbelina”, a song which is perhaps more familiar than the tale on which it is based. Loesser referred to the song as a “ditty” and said, “I could write that junk any day of the week.” The song was nominated for an Academy Award but lost to “The Ballad of High Noon”.

Edit: Ξέχασα το Ασχημόπαπο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2010)

Νέο τρόπο βρήκαν οι ταινιοπαραγωγοί στην Κίνα για να αντισταθμίσουν, όπως ισχυρίζονται, τις απώλειες κερδών από τη φιλμοπειρατεία: εισήγαγαν στη ροή της ταινίας όχι έμμεσες αλλά ρητές ρητότατες διαφημίσεις. Η ταινία διηγείται (μελοδραματικότατα, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω απ' τις φωτογραφίες που συνοδεύουν το άρθρο παρακάτω) το μεγάλο σεισμό του 1976 με τις 240.000 θύματα.

In a popular movie theater in central Beijing, most of the audience in one screening of the movie were moved to tears, as their weeping could be heard from time to time throughout the movie.
Also there was laughter during the movie's screening, especially when advertisements were inserted into the story line of the movie and given close-up shots.
The advertisements include those for a luxury car company, an insurance company, a large state-owned bank, a sports wear company, and a Chinese wine maker.
Fifteen minutes of the movie's total length of two and a half hours were for these advertisements

Από την Global Times.


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Για τη δροσιά του, κι ας είναι παλιό κι ασπρόμαυρο, με γλυκερή μουσική, κι ας μην έχει σκανταλόπετρα, από την πάσα του Earion.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 17, 2010)

*the expendables*

Έκανα το λάθος να τη δώ. Σενάριο συνηθισμένο, διάλογοι χαζοί, εκκωφαντικές εκρήξεις και ένας καμεραμαν που έτρεμε το χέρι του! Μόνο ο Μικυ Ρουρκ και ο Τζεισον Στειθαμ είχαν αξιόλογη παρουσία κι η σκηνή με τον Σβατζενέγκερ έβγαλε λίγο γέλιο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks. Καλή η προειδοποίηση. Έχει απίστευτα ψηλή βαθμολογία στο imdb: 7,8!

Λέει ο κριτικός του _San Francisco Chronicle_:

It's another one about mercenaries. What's the deal with that? Mercenaries are the contract killers of the military world, the evil Hessians during the Revolutionary War, people without principle, only after a buck. Yet movies keep selling these guys as fun-loving adventurers, bound only to each other in brotherhood and loyalty. Are male spectators so lonely for fraternal bonding that these fantasies hold appeal? Have we grown so skeptical of causes that we believe in nothing but self-interest?

No, that's not it. Here's the real reason: A mercenary story replicates a teenage boy's conception of the power structure: A tight band of close friends versus all the adult idiots in authority. Most of the guys in "The Expendables" are over 50, but this movie's mentality is more like 15, as in sophomore year, first term. That's the real audience for this movie.​


----------



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2010)

Είδα προχτές το Ghost Writer (στο σπίτι) και χτες το Inception (στο σινεμά). Και τα δύο, χωρίς να έχω προλάβει να δω ούτε ποιος είναι ο σκηνοθέτης, οπότε, δεν ήμουν προκατειλημμένη με κάποιο τρόπο.
Το πρώτο μου άρεσε αρκετά, ο Πολάνσκι παραμένει ένας μάστορας στο θρίλερ και οι ηθοποιοί ήταν εξαιρετικοί. Το δεύτερο όμως... κρίμα. 
Κρίμα τα λεφτά και η ενέργεια που ξόδεψαν τόσοι άνθρωποι … Το βρήκα αφελές και δήθεν, περίπλοκο για να κρύψει τα –αναπόφευκτα- σεναριακά κενά και, σε κάποια σημεία, δεν μπόρεσα να μη γελάσω με τους διαλόγους του τίποτα, ειπωμένους με τόση σοβαρότητα. Απορώ, αυτοί οι ηθοποιοί, πώς συγκρατούν τα γέλια τους; Και πώς αποστηθίζουν τόσους διαλόγους χωρίς ειρμό; 
Θα μου πεις, έλα μωρέ, χαλάρωσε, μια ταινία για διασκέδαση είναι, τι ψάχνεις, το μήνυμα; (και το μήνυμα; τι θα γίνει με το μήνυμα;)
Δυστυχώς, έχω ένα κακό: δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ μια ταινία αν μου φαίνεται γελοία…
Μετά, είδα τη βαθμολογία στο IMDB (9,1!) και διάβασα κάποιες διθυραμβικές κριτικές στο Αθηνόραμα και ησύχασα, θα τα βγάλουν τα λεφτά τους, εγώ είμαι η παράξενη!

Στο έργο, η λέξη _inception_ μεταφράζεται σαν _Απαρχή_ (με κεφαλαίο), γιατί άραγε στον τίτλο έμεινε αμετάφραστη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Στου καλού μου του Ίμπερτ τη σελίδα τα αστεράκια ήταν τέσσερα και με τον λεγάμενο συμφωνώ 9 στις 10 φορές. Οπότε τώρα με έβαλες στα αίματα, να θέλω να δω την ταινία σε πρώτη ευκαιρία... Στη σελίδα του έχει και μια φωτογραφία του λαβύρινθου, οπότε θυμήθηκα το χορευτικό του Φρεντ Αστέρ, που το έπαιζε μύγα στο ταβάνι. Να το, αριστερά τι βλέπουμε στην ταινία και δεξιά τι κάνει ο Αστέρ στο περιστρεφόμενο δωμάτιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

Είδα χθες τo Ιnception στον θερινό κινηματογράφο της γειτονιάς μου. 

Τα μόνιμα προβλήματά μου όταν πηγαίνω σ' αυτόν τον κινηματογράφο είναι: 
1) Οι άβολες καρέκλες, σε βαθμό που φεύγεις σαν ανάπηρος από εκεί. 
2) Οι βασανιστικές ευωδιές από τα σουβλάκια του Pitta Pan που είναι δίπλα, αλλά κανένας δεν έχει σκεφτεί να τα πουλάει και εντός του κινηματογράφου, για να μη μας τρέχουν τα σάλια επί δίωρο.

Η ταινία μου φάνηκε τόσο δυσνόητη που θα έπρεπε μάλλον να τη δω και δεύτερη φορά για να μπορέσω να παρακολουθήσω τον ειρμό του σεναριογράφου. Δηλαδή, από ένα σημείο και μετά, είχα πιάσει το γενικό νόημα, αλλά δεν έπιανα τι έκανε ποιος στις σκηνές δράσης, που ήταν υπερβολικά καταιγιστική για τα γούστα μου. Πάντως, παρατράβηξε σε μάκρος, διάρκεια 148 λεπτά. Κάποιοι έφυγαν από τη μέση, μάλλον επειδή εγκατέλειψαν την προσπάθεια να καταλάβουν. Όντως ήταν εκπληκτικά τα εφέ που περιγράφει από πάνω ο Nickel.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα χθες τo Ιnception στον θερινό κινηματογράφο της γειτονιάς μου.
> 
> Η ταινία μου φάνηκε τόσο δυσνόητη που θα έπρεπε μάλλον να τη δω και δεύτερη φορά για να μπορέσω να παρακολουθήσω τον ειρμό του σεναριογράφου.



Έχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτό που λες "δυσνόητη" είναι αυτό που εγώ λέω "σεναριακά κενά" τα οποία προσπαθεί να καλύψει με την καταιγιστική δράση.

Για το θέμα των προβλημάτων του θερινού σινεμά, το "Αρκαδία" όπου το είδα εγώ, αν και βρίσκεται -πλέον- σε ταράτσα σούπερ μάρκετ , έχουν καταφέρει να είναι πολύ ευχάριστο, οι καρέκλες άνετες, ο ήχος ικανοποιητικός και το μπαρ σερβίρει μέχρι πίτσα για τους πεινασμένους!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

Elsa said:


> ...το μπαρ σερβίρει μέχρι πίτσα για τους πεινασμένους!


Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου με το Αμαρυλλίς της γειτονιάς μου. Σερβίρει πίτσα και χοτ-ντογκ, αλλά τη μύτη σού τη σπάνε τα σουβλάκια από δίπλα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Αχ Αρκαδία... Δέκα χρόνια θερινού... Μη μου δίνετε σημασία, ήσασταν αγέννητες (που λέει ο καλός ο λόγος).


----------



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αχ Αρκαδία... Δέκα χρόνια θερινού... Μη μου δίνετε σημασία, ήσασταν αγέννητες (που λέει ο καλός ο λόγος).


Ο καλός, ο ψεύτης, λόγος...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αχ Αρκαδία... Δέκα χρόνια θερινού... Μη μου δίνετε σημασία, ήσασταν αγέννητες (που λέει ο καλός ο λόγος).


Καλοσύνη σου που με βάζεις στην ίδια κατηγορία νεότητας με την Έλσα :)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Καλοσύνη σου που με βάζεις στην ίδια κατηγορία νεότητας με την Έλσα :)


Μωρέ, και τις δυο μας κολακεύει, ο άτιμος...Κάτι θα θέλει...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 22, 2010)

H Katalin Varga, βρίσκεται στους αντίποδες του Inception. Με ελάχιστα μέσα (ένα από αυτά η μουσική, ή μάλλον, οι ήχοι) και μια απλούστατη ιστορία, στήνεται μια ταινία υποβλητική, σκοτεινή, λυρική, τρομακτική, ανθρώπινη, τραγική. Ο ελληνικός τίτλος, μη χάσει, προδίδει την πλοκή...
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον έχει η συνέντευξη του σκηνοθέτη στον Guardian. Πιο ανεξάρτητη παραγωγή από αυτή που περιγράφει, μάλλον δεν γίνεται!


----------



## tuna (Aug 26, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, ενθουσιάστηκα με το _Inception_, δίχως αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν έχανα ώρες-ώρες τον ειρμό του. Ομολογώ πως τα αρνητικά σχόλια της Έλσας, τη γνώμη της οποίας πάντοτε εκτιμώ, με ιντριγκάρισαν, γι' αυτό και έσπευσα να δω την ταινία. Τελικά, όμως, τείνω περισσότερο να συμφωνήσω με την εγκωμιαστική κριτική του Roger Ebert.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Είδα κι εγώ την _Αγορά_ με την ιστορία της Υπατίας, η οποία, όπως αντιλήφθηκα, παίχτηκε με τον τίτλο _Αγκόρα_ _Agora_. Να μην μπερδεύεται ο κόσμος, σου λέει. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν το έκαναν _Υπατία_. Τέλος πάντων, ωραία ήταν η ταινία, πολύ ωραία την είχαν κάνει την Αλεξάνδρεια, πιστό στην ιστορία ήταν το σενάριο, έμαθα για τους _παραβαλανείς_ που έγιναν _παραβολάνοι_, στα ωραία της η Ρέιτσελ, είπε και στον χριστιανό με δυο λόγια τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε δόγμα και επιστήμη («Synesius, you don't question what you believe. You cannot. I must.») και πέρασε ωραία το δίωρο. Διασκέδασα και με το τρίβια στο imdb:
Originally, Alejandro Amenábar wanted Rachel Weisz, Sacha Baron Cohen and Jonathan Rhys Meyers to appear in the film. After reading the screenplay, Weisz did accept the part of Hypatia, however, Baron Cohen turned it down declaring that it was "too prickly, and it would lift sores".
Ναι, ο Μπάρον Κοέν του _Μπόρατ_ και του _Μπρούνο_ το είπε αυτό!

Σε ποια γραμματοσειρά σάς έφτιαξα τον Σωκράτη τον Σχολαστικό; Μα Hypatia Sans Pro, βέβαια! (Μεταφρασμένο εδώ.)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτό που λες "δυσνόητη" είναι αυτό που εγώ λέω "σεναριακά κενά" τα οποία προσπαθεί να καλύψει με την καταιγιστική δράση.



Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα χαρακτήριζα σεναριακά κενά, ασυνεχή περάσματα από όνειρο σε όνειρο ήταν, χωρίς να έχει προετοιμάσει τον θεατή. Όπως και να έχει, ούτε εμένα μ' άρεσε με εξαίρεση την πολύ ωραία μουσική του Hans Zimmer. Και το τέλος ήταν απόλυτα κλισέ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Εδώ πάει, νομίζω, αυτό. Από πτυχιακή εργασία φοιτητών του πανεπιστημίου Paris VIII. Τα «χρωμίδια» δίνουν χρώμα σ' ένα γκρίζο Παρίσι. (Music composed by Robert le magnifique & Olivier Mellano.)


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2010)

*Zhang Yimou remakes the Coen brothers' 'Blood Simple'*

Από το LA Times.

Although Zhang and Joel and Ethan Coen have never met, as Zhang tells it, the brothers said: "We won't do this for any other director but we're willing to do it for you."
(...)
According to Wong [τον παραγωγό], the adaptation may have unintentionally opened the door to a kind of cross-cultural movie exchange program. "They sent a note of congratulations to Zhang," Wong said. "They told him that they are going to make a remake of 'Raise the Red Lantern.'"


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2010)

Το Inception το είδα έχοντας διαβάσει στις κριτικές ότι είναι εγκεφαλική ταινία, θέλει συγκέντρωση κλπ. 
Τα συμπεράσματά μου: μια ακόμα θερινή υπερπαραγωγή, με πολύ ωραία εφέ και πολλούς καλούς ηθοποιούς που αδικούνται στους ρόλους τους. Δυσνόητη; καθόλου, βαρετή και κλισαρισμένη σε πολλά σημεία και σε γενικές γραμμές το Matrix ήταν καλύτερο. Οι ήρωες δεν είναι συμπαθείς και δεν σε τραβάει η δράση, σκοτίστηκες αν θα ζήσουν ή θα πεθάνουν (που δεν πεθαίνουν). Ο σεναριογράφος εισάγει ένα νέο στοιχείο για να δικαιολογήσει τη δράση έτσι, χωρίς πολλές εξηγήσεις και αντί να κοιτάξει να το λύσει αρχίζει το νταβαντούρι και το τουφεκίδι κι αυτό είναι όλο. Προβλέπω να ενθουσιάζει τα πιτσιρίκια που θα καμαρώνουν ότι βλέπουν ποιοτικό και δύσκολο σινεμά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Είδα σήμερα σε θερινό το Γεράκι της Μάλτας του Τζον Χιούστον. Παρόλο που μ΄εκνευρίζουν οι κριτικοί που σε κάθε παλιατζούρα δίνουν 5 αστεράκια, η συγκεκριμένη μ' άρεσε πολύ και είναι και μια ωραία ευκαιρία να την δει κανείς σε θερινό. Έχει πολλά προτερήματα και βλέπεται ευχάριστα, όμως το ηθικό δίλημμα, η ανατροπή κι ένας απίστευτος διάλογος στο τέλος έχουν όλο το ζουμί.

Προσοχή. Spoiler!






If they hang you, I'll always remember you...


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Μούχλα κοντεύει να πιάσει το νήμα! Έχω δει αρκετό καλό πράμα τελευταία (αλλά ίσως να είμαι εύκολος — πού να πω ότι μου άρεσε και η Salt-Κροφτ-Μποντ Τζολί), αλλά φροντίστε να δείτε το _Winter's Bone_, διπλοβραβευμένη στο Σάντανς. Θα έβαζα το βιντεάκι του τρέιλερ, αλλά είναι για εντυπωσιασμό. Η ταινία δεν είναι αριστούργημα μόνο στις εντάσεις της, στα κρεσέντα της, είναι αριστούργημα κυρίως στις χαμηλές νότες.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο (και για τη μούχλα! ;))
Εγώ είδα διάφορα, εκείνο που μου έμεινε από τα πρόσφατα, είναι το Ghost writer του Πολάνσκι, που ευτυχώς δεν έχει ξεχάσει να κάνει καλοφτιαγμένες ταινίες με ενδιαφέρουσα πλοκή και αγωνία.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2010)

Τώρα θυμήθηκα και το πολύ συγκινητικό "Ευλογημένες ψυχές" (Blessed), της Άνα Κόκκινος. Μου άρεσε αρκετά, αλλά αναγνωρίζω ότι, με το θέμα που έχει, δεν είμαι πολύ αντικειμενική...
(το ξεσκόνισα λιγάκι το νήμα, Νικ, δεν έχεις παράπονο! :))


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## azimuthios (Oct 31, 2010)

Χθες είδα από τις καλύτερες ταινίες που έχω δει τον τελευταίο καιρό σε σινεμά ή DVD. Έχει τον αντιεμπορικό τίτλο Scott Pilgrim vs. the World και πρόκειται χωρίς υπερβολή για μάθημα περί μεταμοντερνισμού των '00s. Εγώ που ασχολούμαι πολλά χρόνια και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αυτή την κουλτούρα, μπορώ να σας πω ότι ενθουσιάστηκα.

Χιούμορ, ειρωνεία, σάτιρα, post-punk διάθεση, video games and internet culture, μουσική στην τσίτα και καλή μάλιστα, σκηνές καράτε που ο Ταραντίνο θα έσκαγε απο τη ζήλεια του, κινέζικο b-movie αλά Kill Bill, κόμικ οπτική με captions να εμφανίζονται σε όλη την ταινία και πρωταγωνιστές φρέσκους, νέους και με διάθεση να υποδυθούν τη γενιά τους. 

Προσοχή: Δεν κάνει για Φασμπιντερο-Ταρκοφσκικο-Αγγελοπουλικούς 
Ούτε και για σοβαροφανείς κριτικούς κινηματογράφου 

Αν πάτε για να δείτε αυτό που περιγράφω, θα σας αρέσει. Εγώ μάλιστα σκέφτομαι να την εντάξω και σε κάποιο μάθημά μου...


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 31, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από πτυχιακή εργασία φοιτητών του πανεπιστημίου Paris VIII. Τα «χρωμίδια» δίνουν χρώμα σ' ένα γκρίζο Παρίσι.
> Reulf


Με 2 μήνες καθυστέρηση (να ανησυχήσω;) λέω μπράβο στους φοιτητές για την πολύ καλή εκτέλεση. Πολύ καλή και η ιδέα, αλλά δεν ήταν δική τους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2010)

Για τον Σκοτ Πίλγκριμ, δύο βιαστικές προσωπικές τοποθετήσεις επειδή πήγαινα για ύπνο:

1. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μου άρεσε περισσότερο το Kill Bill (1 > 2) — σε όλα τα επίπεδα, όχι μόνο επειδή, πώς να το κάνουμε, άλλο να βλέπεις την Ούμα και άλλο τον Σέρα.

2. Δεν ανήκω στους Φ-Τ-Α (αλλάζω πεζοδρόμιο) και απόλαυσα ό,τι υπήρχε για να απολαύσει κανείς και που ήταν έξυπνο και φρέσκο — ξέρεις όμως ότι, όταν βγάλεις τη φιγούρα, δεν μένουν πολλά. Δεν θα ήθελες να δεις το όμοιό του σε έναν μήνα. Ενώ τον Γούντι Άλεν, ας πούμε, όσο κι αν επαναλαμβάνεται, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να τον καταναλώνω το ίδιο συχνά με μια καλή σεράνο. Σταθερή αξία.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 31, 2010)

Κάθε πράγμα έχει τη χρήση του, Νίκελ, και το ξέρεις. Δεν συγκρίνω την ταινία με καμία του Γούντι Άλλεν ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου μεγάλου και αυτό νομίζω είναι το λάθος που κάνουμε όλοι και οι αραχνιασμένοι κριτικοί πρώτοι απ' όλους. Πάμε να δούμε κινούμενα σχέδια και το συγκρίνουμε με το Νονό... Όχι, ο Σκοτ Πίλγκριμ ανήκει σε ένα είδος και σε αυτό το κουτάκι στο οποίο ανήκει, συγκρινόμενη η ταινία με άλλες ταινίες από το ίδιο κουτάκι κρίνεται από μένα έξοχη. 

Παρότι λάτρης του Ταραντίνο θεωρώ ότι το Kill Bill ήταν η μόνη ταινία που θέλω να ξεχάσω (αν εξαιρέσεις την ανάλυση στο 2 νομίζω για τον Σούπερμαν - και την Ummmmmm-a, όπως είχε γράψει ένα περιοδικό στην Αγγλία κάποτε). 

Και τέλος, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βγάλεις το φτιασίδωμα ή τα πλουμίδια που έχει η ταινία. Δεν σου το ζητάει κανείς. Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να την απολαύσεις στο εδώ και τώρα ή to put in in a good use, όπως σκοπεύω να κάνω εγώ.


----------



## psifio (Oct 31, 2010)

Κατόπιν εορτής (δηλαδή Πανοράματος), αλλά όλο και κάπου θα τις πετύχετε.
Οι μισές είναι κλασικές (αλλά εγώ, όπως λέει κι ένας γνωστός μου, είμαι ασινεματίκ και δεν τις ήξερα). :)

The Steel Helmet - Samuel Fuller, 1951. IMDB, WIKI
Poploi I diament - Αντρέι Βάιντα, 1958. IMDB, WIKI
Yo-yo - Pierre Etaix, 1965. IMDB
If... - Lindsay Anderson, 1968. IMDB, WIKI
L'uomo che verra - Giorgio Diritti, 2009. IMDB, WIKI
Les Petits Ruisseaux - Pascal Rabaté, 2010. IMDB
Snap - Carmel Winters, 2010. IMDB (Αυτό το τελευταίο, καλύτερα να το δείτε σε ντιβιντί -- προσωπικά στην τρίτη φορά κατάλαβα τι παίζει -- κι ακόμα δεν είμαι σίγουρη για όλα.)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2010)

Επίκαιρες, λόγω της σημερινής επετείου:
Nowhere boy, 2009, συγκινητική ταινία για τα δύσκολα παιδικά και εφηβικά χρόνια του Λένον.
The U.S. vs. John Lennon, 2006, πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ για την πολιτική προσωπικότητα που υπήρξε.
Imagine, 1988, ντοκιμαντέρ-βιογραφία του Λένον.
Τα δύο πρώτα τα είδα σχετικά πρόσφατα και αν και ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικού στιλ, μου άρεσαν και τα δύο, το τρίτο το είχα δει αρκετά παλιότερα αλλά θυμάμαι οτι μου άρεσε επίσης.


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2010)

Αναζητώ τίτλο:

Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, δεκαετία '90 υποθέτω, είχα δει στην τηλεόραση, όχι από την αρχή, μια ταινία κινουμένων σχεδίων, έγχρωμη, αμερικάνικη, χωρίς φωνή αλλά με μουσική, με θέμα την 'περιπέτεια' μιας διαδοχής γενεών, μουσικών κυρίως και με όχημα την αμερικάνικη μουσική, που δεν ξέρω πότε άρχιζε αφού δεν είχα δει την ταινία από την αρχή, και που τέλειωνε κάπου στα σέβεντιζ με τη λούμπα των ναρκωτικών, μετά το πάρτι των σίξτιζ. Ομιχλωδέστατο, το ξέρω. Η μουσική είχε και τζαζ, κυρίως στις πρώτες δεκαετίες (σουίνγκ). Η σκηνή που μου έχει μείνει σαν πιο χαρακτηριστική σεναριακά, και που μπορεί να βοηθάει στον εντοπισμό της ταινίας, είναι μια όπου ο ήρωας, μουσικός σε τζαζ μπάντες των τριάνταζ, που λέει και ο Σαραντάκος, μάλλον πιανίστας, πηγαίνει στρατιώτης στον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, στην Ευρώπη. Χάος, ερήμωση, ρημαγμένα σπίτια κλπ. Μπαίνει οπλισμένος με μύριες προφυλάξεις σ' ένα έρημο σπίτι απ' όπου ακούει μουσική και βρίσκει ένα Γερμανό στρατιώτη με γυρισμένη την πλάτη να παίζει πιάνο. Χαμογελάει, και ο αρχικός τρόμος του Γερμανού ότι θα τον σκοτώσει μετατρέπεται σε μουσική συμφιλίωση. Ο Γερμανός έπαιζε κάτι κλασικό, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ο ίδιος αρχίζει να παίζει τζαζ στο πιάνο και, μέσω της μουσικής, προσπαθεί ν' ανοίξει γέφυρα προς τη λησμονημένη ειρήνη και τα όσα ενώνουν τους ανθρώπους. Εκεί που παίζει έχοντας βρει πάλι μιαν αχτίδα ανθρωπιάς, ο Γερμανός στρατιώτης τον πυροβολεί και τον σκοτώνει. (...) Μετά το έργο συνεχίζεται, όπως είπα, με άλλους ήρωες, μετά τον πόλεμο, φίφτιζ κλπ. Επαναλαμβάνω, είναι κινούμενα σχέδια για μεγάλους. Σας λέει τίποτα; Η ταινία μου είχε αρέσει πάρα πολύ.

Psifio: Στάχτες και Διαμάντια, κλασικό _και_ έξοχο. Το καλύτερο του Βάιντα, με δεύτερο το Κανάλ, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το Γιογιό το έχω δει τόσο μικρός που μόλις που το θυμάμαι, κρίμα που το 'χασα τώρα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Κώστα, μάλλον ψάχνεις για το American Pop του Ραλφ Μπάκσι, μια από τις πιο φιλόδοξες ταινίες του. 
Υπάρχει όλο στο γιουτιούμπ (ψάxνεις για "American pop" part). Ούτε εγώ δεν το καλοθυμάμαι (τότε πρέπει να το είδα στην τηλεόραση), αλλά η σκηνή που περιγράφεις είναι αξέχαστη (ξεκινάει στο 6':48"):





 
Ευχαριστώ· βρήκα τι θα δω απόψε! :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2010)

Εγώ ευχαριστώ διπλά και τρίδιπλα, daeman! Το στόρι της σκηνής είναι κάπως διαφορετικό, και επίσης η ταινία έχει διαλόγους, αντίθετα απ' ό,τι θυμόμουνα. Αλλά πάνε πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2010)

*Le concert - Η συναυλία*

Κωμωδία, υποτίθεται (νομίζω ότι γέλασα σε ένα μόνο σημείο), που προσπαθεί να βγάλει γέλιο από υπερβολές, διακωμώδηση στερεοτύπων και αντικομουνιστική (ή και αντιρωσική) προπαγάνδα. Το σώζει η παρουσία της Μελανί Λοράν (της ξανθιάς των Μπάσταρδων) και το φινάλε, που σερβίρεται με μαντιλάκια. 7,5/10 τού δίνουν οι θεατές στην imdb, που δεν πιστεύω ότι τα αξίζει, αλλά μετά το φινάλε άκουσα κι άλλες τρεις φορές απανωτά το κοντσέρτο για βιολί του Τσαϊκόφσκι για να αποζημιωθώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Πήγα απόψε και είδα τη "Στρέλλα" του Πάνου Κούτρα και μου άρεσε πολύ. Χρόνια πολλά είχα να δω ελληνικό έργο και να το φχαριστηθώ τόσο πολύ, χωρίς να πω το σπαστικό εκείνο: "για ελληνικό, καλό είναι". Όχι, το βρήκα εξαιρετικό pour la Gre'ce, pour l'Orient, pour l'Occident et pour le monde entier. Και επίσης, είδα επιτέλους την πόλη που ζω "καθώς εστιν".



Δεν θυμόμουν, Κώστα, τι είχες γράψει, περισσότερο θυμόμουν τη συζήτηση που είχαμε κάνει για τον _Κυνόδοντα_ και τη _Στρέλλα_. Είχες δίκιο.

Ήθελα να κάνω κάποιο σχόλιο και για την πόλη, αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι η πόλη θα ήταν το 50% του δικού σου σχολίου. Αποφάσισα ότι, αν και λίγο βλέπω πια την Αθήνα, σχεδόν καθόλου την Αθήνα στο φως της ημέρας, πρέπει να τη βλέπω με φίλτρα. Μέσα από άλλα φίλτρα έπαιζε εδώ — φίλτρα ωστόσο κι αυτά, προσωπικές επιλογές του σκηνοθέτη, που ήθελε έναν άγριο καμβά σε μια άγρια ταινία, προκαλώντας σε να δεχτείς και τη μια και την άλλη «αγριότητα», μέσα από τη δική του αγαπησιάρικη ματιά.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 26, 2010)

Είδα χτες το Handsome Harry, της -άγνωστης σε μένα- Bette Gordon. Χαμηλόφωνο και σκοτεινό σαν το μυστικό που βαραίνει τον κεντρικό ήρωα, πολύ ανθρώπινο και δυνατό σε ορισμένες στιγμές. Συνολικά, μου άρεσε πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

Καιρό είχα να απολαύσω ταινία του Κεν Λόουτς όσο το _Αναζητώντας τον Έρικ_ (_Looking for Eric_). Ήταν ένας πολύ τρυφερός χειρισμός τεστοστερόνης. Ο Λόουτς θα καταφέρει αυτή τη φορά να περάσει το μήνυμά του μέσα από χάπι-εντ.

Ο πρωταγωνιστής, ο ταχυδρόμος Έρικ, έχει φανταστικές συνομιλίες με τον ήρωά του Ερίκ Καντονά, ο οποίος, ανάμεσα σε άλλες συμβουλές, του αραδιάζει διάφορες σοφές παροιμίες, και κάποια στιγμή ο ταχυδρόμος τού λέει αγανακτισμένος: «I'm fucking up to here with your philosophy. I'm still getting over the fucking seagulls one, for Christ's sakes».

Ο άσχετος θεατής (εγώ) απορεί για την έμμεση αναφορά και θα φτάσει το τέλος της ταινίας, μετά τα γράμματα, για να δούμε τον Καντονά να κάνει τη δήλωση «When the seagulls... follow the trawler, it's because they think sardines will be thrown into the sea», να ευχαριστεί και να σηκώνεται και να φεύγει. Χρειάστηκε λίγο περισσότερο διάβασμα για να καταλάβω ότι η δήλωση στρεφόταν εναντίον των δημοσιογράφων και έγινε μετά από την επίθεση σε οπαδό που τον είχε βρίσει (αυτό το θυμόμουν, αλλά όχι τους γλάρους).

Περισσότερα:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3221471.stm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Cantona#1994.E2.80.9395_season




http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=43374
http://www.eyeforfilm.co.uk/reviews.php?film_id=17184


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

Οι *250 καλύτερες ταινίες* σύμφωνα με τις ψήφους των μελών του imdb. Μια λίστα με την οποία όλοι θα διαφωνούν σε πολλά σημεία. Η άγρια ομορφιά της δημοκρατίας: όλοι είναι δυσαρεστημένοι με κάτι που όλοι μαζί αποφασίζουν!

http://www.imdb.com/chart/top

Απορία: πόσες απ' αυτές _δεν_ έχετε δει;


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2010)

Δεν έχω δει 32, αλλά από αυτές τρεις είναι πολύ προσφατες και έιναι στα υπόψης και αλλες τρεις δεν προκειται να τις δω ποτέ γιατι είναι ταινίες τρόμου. 
Σχετικά με τα αποφθέγματα του Καντονά, για τον μέσο άγγλο θεατή η φραση με τους γλάρους είναι αρκετά γνωστη, θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι ενώ το περιστατικό έχει ξεχαστεί, η φραση έχει μείνει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχω δει 32, αλλά από αυτές τρεις είναι πολύ πρόσφατες και είναι στα υπόψη και άλλες τρεις δεν πρόκειται να τις δω ποτέ γιατί είναι ταινίες τρόμου.


Με εντυπωσιάζεις. Εδώ μια πρόχειρη καταμέτρηση έβγαλε παρά μίαν τεσσαράκοντα. Είναι κάποιες παλιές, κυρίως της δεκαετίας του 1950, που, αν τις έχω δει, σίγουρα δεν τις θυμάμαι — και, αν δεν τις θυμάσαι καθόλου, είναι σαν να μην τις έχεις δει. Κάποιες που περιμένουν να τις δω (μερικές περιμένουν και περιμένουν, όπως η _Μάχη της Αλγερίας_), άλλες είναι πιο πρόσφατες και δεν ήρθε η ώρα τους (η κατάλληλη διάθεση), π.χ. _Inception_. Κάποιες που έχουν ξεφύγει από την ιστοριοδιφική απόχη, π.χ. η _Ζαν ντ' Αρκ_ του Ντράιερ (όχι τίποτ' άλλο, τις κυνηγάω τις Ζαν ντ' Αρκ, κόντεψε να κάνω συγκριτική ανάλυση Τζόβοβιτς - Σομπιέσκι). Κάποια γιαπωνέζικα, κυρίως κινούμενα σχέδια, που έχω την εντύπωση ότι βρίσκονται εκεί από ψήφους της Άπω Ανατολής αποκλειστικά και αμφιβάλλω αν θα τα δω. Για τις περισσότερες, ωστόσο, θα ληφθούν άμεσα μέτρα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είναι κάποιες παλιές, κυρίως της δεκαετίας του 1950, που, αν τις έχω δει, σίγουρα δεν τις θυμάμαι — και, αν δεν τις θυμάσαι καθόλου, είναι σαν να μην τις έχεις δει.
> [...]Κάποια γιαπωνέζικα, κυρίως κινούμενα σχέδια, που έχω την εντύπωση ότι βρίσκονται εκεί από ψήφους της Άπω Ανατολής αποκλειστικά και αμφιβάλλω αν θα τα δω.



Παρομοίως, με ένα γρήγορο υπολογισμό βρήκα 41 που δεν έχω δει, αλλά: μάνγκα δεν βλέπω, κάποια παλιά τα έχω ξεχάσει, Kill Bill δεν βλέπω, Rocky-στιλ δεν βλέπω, Terminator-ικα δεν βλέπω, Star Wars βαριέμαι μετά το Νο1...

Χάρηκα (και παραξενεύτηκα) που είδα μέσα στη λίστα το Mary and Max!:)
_Νοερή σημείωση: να δω το Million dollar baby, που το είχα αφήσει όταν βγήκε γιατί ήμουν σε φάση που δεν ήθελα άλλη κατάθλιψη  και μετά το ξέχασα._
Και το Άβαταρ έλεγα να δω, αλλά μετά βαρέθηκα...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2010)

Από φρέσκα, είδα προ ημερών το πιο πρόσφατο του Γούντι Άλλεν, παρ' όλο που τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια με εκνευρίζει πολύ 
Σε αυτό, μοιάζει -επιτέλους- να συμφιλιώθηκε με την ηλικία του και να βλέπει πιο προσγειωμένα τις σχέσεις νέων γυναικών-ώριμων ανδρών, αλλά... από ουσία, εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα, σε 2-3 μέρες το είχα ξεχάσει.
Χτες, είδα το Black Swan, του υπερεκτιμημένου, κατά τη γνώμη μου, Αρονόφσκι. Ίδια γεύση, εφετζίδικα πλάνα, τρομακτικές σκηνές χωρίς ειρμό, ο Πολάνσκι το έχει κάνει πολύ καλύτερα...
Μια που τον έφερε η κουβέντα, το τελευταίο του, το Ghost Writer  μου άρεσε πολύ, αλλά το έχω ξαναγράψει ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

Στον Πολάνσκι αφιέρωσα ολόκληρο γλωσσικό νήμα, τι, μπρίκια κολλάμε;

Έχει κάποια περίεργα η λίστα των 250. Λέει επάνω «For this top 250, only votes from regular voters are considered». Και καλά, οι ψηφοφόροι έδωσαν 7,8 στον αγαπημένο μου _Νιέφσκι_, που είναι κάτι παραπάνω από απλός κινηματογράφος. Αλλά στη λίστα δεν βλέπω ούτε το _Ποτέμκιν_ (8,1).

Έριξα στις 38 τις δικές μου ελλείψεις. Ο _Sherlock, Jr._ ήταν μια περίεργη παράλειψη. Νόμιζα ότι είχα δει όλα τα γνωστά του Κίτον. Και αυτό αξίζει να το δείτε: και γέλια έχει, και εφέ έχει, και ωραία μουσική επένδυση έχει, και τη γνωστή χορογραφία του Κίτον έχει. Και στο YouTube είναι ανεβασμένο όλο, σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα. Ορίστε:


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2010)

Προφανώς είμαι ταινιοφάγος. Η αγάπη ξεκίνησε με την εκπομπή του κινηματογράφου του Ιωνα Νταϊφά και τις ανταποκρίσεις από τις Κάννες της Ροζίτας Σώκου. Αλλά σινεμά δεν πήγαινα παρά μια φορά το χρόνο μέχρι που πήγα πανεπιστήμιο και τότε του έδωσα και κατάλαβε. 

Δυστυχώς, με σπαραγμό ψυχής αναγκάστηκα να διακόψω πρόσφατα τη συνδρομή μου στην ταχυδρομική ταινιολέσχη, όπου δανειζόμουν έξι ταινίες το μήνα. Ή ταινίες ή διάβασμα, και τα δυο δε γίνεται... Ταυτόχρονα έκοψα και την τηλεόραση κι αν δεν ήταν το κατάστημα που πουλάει Bang & Olufsen κι έχει μια τηλεόραση ναααα να παίζει συνεχώς ειδήσεις, κι αν δεν τύχαινε να περνάω κάθε μέρα από κει την ώρα που αρχίζουν οι ειδήσεις, δεν θα ήξερα τι γίνεται στον κόσμο. Πώς κατάντησα, να βλέπω τις ειδήσεις στη βιτρίνα λες και χάθηκε το ιντερνέτ...

Πίσω στο σινεμά όμως, η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκτός από τις τρόμου, τις πολύ πρόσφατες (όπως ο Μαύρος Κύκνος που δεν έχει βγει ακόμα εδώ στο σινεμά) και τις πολύ πολύ παλιές βωβές, έχω δει λίγο πολύ ό,τι αρέσει στους ψηφοφόρους, φαίνεται. Όμως κι αυτή η λίστα, όπως όλες του είδους της πάσχει από το ότι έχει πολλές πρόσφατες ταινίες εις βάρος παλιότερων αριστουργημάτων. επίσης στο μη-αγγλόφωνο σινεμά, βλέπουμε να περνάνε από τη λίστα οι στάνταρ "καλές" ταινίες που αναγνωρίζει το αγγλόφωνο κοινό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2011)

«Χρυσά Βατόμουρα από τη NASA σε πέντε κινηματογραφικές ταινίες» ήταν ο τίτλος στο in.gr. Και το άρθρο αρχίζει ως εξής: 

Τις χειρότερες ταινίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας των τελευταίων ετών επέλεξαν οι ειδικοί της NASA, που όπως φαίνεται, απηύδησαν με τη... φαντασία ορισμένων σεναριογράφων. Το «πρώτο» βραβείο, σύμφωνα με τους επιστήμονες, κερδίζει επάξια το φιλμ «2012». Την πρώτη πεντάδα συμπληρώνουν οι ταινίες: «Ο πυρήνας: Αποστολή στο κέντρο της Γης», «Αρμαγεδδών», «Το Ηφαίστειο» και «Αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση».​
«2012». Ούτε που την έχω ακούσει την ταινία, δεν μου λέει τίποτα η φωτογραφία. Πάω στο imdb, δεν είναι ψηλή η βαθμολογία, αλλά κοιτάω και στον Ίμπερτ και της έχει δώσει 3,5 στα 4 αστεράκια: Η περιέργειά μου έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο και προγραμματίζεται νυχτερινή προβολή. Το 



 το έχουν δει πάνω από 8,5 εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι. Μα πού ήμουν; 

Η ταινία είναι η γνωστή περίπτωση «πώς κάποιοι άνθρωποι επιζούν από δύο κινηματογραφικές ώρες καταστροφών όταν έχουν τον σκηνοθέτη (και την ομάδα CGA) με το μέρος τους». Ευχαριστήθηκα απιθανότητες, ειδικά εφέ και ήρωες που γλιτώνουν στο τσακ. Δυόμισι ώρες ταινία, δεν τη βαρέθηκα καθόλου και... χαμογέλασα πολλές φορές.

Η NASA δεν έδωσε ακριβώς «βατόμουρα» (razzies). Τσατίστηκαν με τις επιστημονικές απιθανότητες της ταινίας — και γιατί τους τρέλαναν στα τηλεφωνήματα οι χαζοί Αμερικανοί που πίστεψαν από τις διαφημίσεις της ταινίας ότι έρχεται το τέλος του κόσμου. Αλλά και μόνο για την πρώτη πτήση πάνω από την πόλη που καταστρέφεται τη βλέπεις την ταινία (στο σπίτι σου).


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2011)

Και να πούμε ότι η ΝΑΣΑ θεώρησε ότι η καλύτερη ταινία από επιστημονική άποψη ήταν το Γκάτακα και πολλές παλιότερες ασπρόμαυρες. 
Βασικό είναι βεβαίως ότι στις παλιότερες (όπως και στο παλιό Σταρ Τρεκ) ακολουθούν όσο μπορούν τους νόμους της φυσικής. Δεν βλέπουμε έκρηξη στο διάστημα και ακούμε μπαμ, γιατί απλούστατα δεν διαδίδεται ο ήχος στο κενό κλπκλπ. 
Αυτό είναι λίγο σαν τις παλιές γκανγκστερικες ταινίες που πυροβολούνται οι κακοί και ΔΕΝ βλέπουμε να βγαίνουν φλόγες από το όπλο.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 6, 2011)

Αν αισθάνεστε πολύ χαρούμενοι και ανάλαφροι τελευταίως και θέλετε κάτι να σας ρίξει, έχω 2 πολύ κατάλληλες ταινίες!  
Τις είδα με διαφορά δύο ημερών και από τότε προσπαθώ να συνέλθω... 

La graine et le mulet, με τον πιο αισθησιακό και απελπισμένο χορό της κοιλιάς που έχω δει ποτέ... δεν συνεχίζω, θα μαρτυρήσω το τέλος και δεν κάνει. Καλή όρεξη!
(μετά είδα οτι είναι γυρισμένο στο Sète της νότιας Γαλλίας. Διανυκτέρευσα σε κάποιο ταξίδι κατά λάθος εκεί για μια βραδιά... καταθλιπτικό μέρος)

Το δεύτερο, Never Let Me Go, είναι ανατριχιαστικό γιατί αργείς να καταλάβεις τι παίζει, υπάρχει κάτι επικίνδυνο, κάτι ύπουλο που πλανιέται στην ατμόσφαιρα, αναρωτιέσαι τι συμβαίνει... Και μετά καταλαβαίνεις, και μέχρι το τέλος της ταινίας είσαι με την τρίχα κάγκελο...
(*Μην* διαβάσετε την υπόθεση πριν δείτε την ταινία, κρίμα είναι!)


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2011)

Χάρμα, το _Never Let Me Go_ ήταν στην κορυφή σχεδόν της λίστας λόγω καστ. Οπότε να το σπρώξω στον πάτο πάνω πάνω — αφού είναι να μου φτιάξει τη διάθεση, με όλα αυτά γύρω μας να μας έχουν πήξει στη χαζοχαρουμενιά...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jan 6, 2011)

*Η ζωή μετά (hereafter)*

Απογοήτευση! Η ταινία δεν μου είπε τίποτα. Ήταν βασανιστικά αργή και το τέλος δεν έδωσε την κλιμάκωση που θα περίμενε κανείς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Το δεύτερο, Never Let Me Go, είναι ανατριχιαστικό γιατί αργείς να καταλάβεις τι παίζει, υπάρχει κάτι επικίνδυνο, κάτι ύπουλο που πλανιέται στην ατμόσφαιρα, αναρωτιέσαι τι συμβαίνει... Και μετά καταλαβαίνεις, και μέχρι το τέλος της ταινίας είσαι με την τρίχα κάγκελο...
> (*Μην* διαβάσετε την υπόθεση πριν δείτε την ταινία, κρίμα είναι!)



*** ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ SPOILERS / ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΠΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ _NEVER LET ME GO_. ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΑΝ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ.***


Δεν έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο του Ισιγκούρο, οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω γιατί έχει αγαπηθεί τόσο. Αλλά και η ταινία έχει φανατικούς φίλους. Εγώ δεν είμαι ένας απ’ αυτούς. Καλοφτιαγμένη η ταινία, με μια τριάδα πανάξια νεαρά παιδιά που μ’ αρέσουν σε ό,τι έχω δει να παίζουν, με ανεκτούς αργούς ρυθμούς και μετρημένο «agitation», όπως αρμόζει: όλα ήπια —ο καιρός, το τοπίο, οι εκδηλώσεις τους, η μουσική— και ό,τι δεν είναι ήπιο είναι η ελάχιστη απαραίτητη αντίστιξη.

Αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με το σκεπτικό στον πυρήνα του βιβλίου / της ταινίας. Υπάρχει κάποιος συμβολισμός πέρα από ένα γενικό και αόριστο «πώς και δεν βλέπουμε πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να μας κάνουν να επαναστατούμε»; Εμένα πάντως δεν μπόρεσε να με κάνει να επαναστατήσω γιατί είναι στημένο με πολύ απίθανο τρόπο. Μπορώ να λυπηθώ για κάποιο ρομποτάκι που αποδεικνύεται πιο ανθρώπινο από τους ανθρώπους, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι άνθρωποι αναρωτιόνταν αν άλλοι άνθρωποι έχουν ψυχή (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει ψυχή).

Σε ποιον άλλο ειδικότερο συμβολισμό και προβληματισμό θέλει να με μεταφέρει ο Ισιγκούρο; Στο ότι τρώμε ζώα που πονάνε όταν τα σφάζουμε; Γιατί ταυτόχρονα μπορεί να δίνει λάθος (κατά τη δική μου γνώμη) μηνύματα για δύο πράγματα: για τη δωρεά οργάνων και, κυρίως, για την καλλιέργεια οργάνων για μεταμόσχευση στα πλαίσια της ευγονικής. Ο προβληματισμός που αναφέρει στο τέλος της ταινίας («If you ask people to return to darkness... the days of lung cancer, breast cancer, motor neurone disease... they'll simply say no») είναι βασισμένος σε εντελώς λανθασμένη βάση για να εκμαιεύσει από τον θεατή τι; Τη λύπηση για τους πρωταγωνιστές; Πολύ εύκολη συνταγή! Ή κάποιον ιδεολογικό προβληματισμό για κάτι που δεν έχει περάσει από κανενός το μυαλό;

Με λίγα λόγια, καλή η ταινία, μάστορας ο Ισιγκούρο, αλλά απογειώθηκε από λάθος (για μένα) βάση και προσγειώθηκε αλλού γι’ αλλού.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 10, 2011)

Και πώς θα συζητήσουμε για την ταινία; θα κάνουμε κάποιο κρυφό υπο-φόρουμ ή θα το συνεχίσουμε έτσι, με το αόρατο ηλεμελάνι που έγραψες εσύ; 

Λοιπόν, ποιο Inception και κουραφέξαλα... Δείτε τον κύριο Κανένα, του Jaco Van Dormael! Πολύ λιγότερο εφετζίδικο στιλ, αλλά σκηνοθεσία αληθινά πρωτότυπη και μαγική, σενάριο ευρηματικότατο και ένα ωραίο παιχνίδι (και μπέρδεμα) πάνω στην ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη, τις επιλογές και τις δυνατότητες του καθένα (ή του κανένα...;))


----------



## Elsa (Jan 11, 2011)

Η ΕΤ1, τώρα, παίζει το La Graine et le mulet που έλεγα λίγα μηνύματα πριν, αλλά τέτοια ώρα που το έβαλαν θα σας ξενυχτήσει... και δε λέει να χάσετε το τέλος!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

Κομματάρα, από τους τίτλους τέλους τού _New York, I Love You_, που πρέπει να είναι καλή ταινία, αφού τη δεύτερη φορά που την είδα μού άρεσε περισσότερο από την πρώτη. Πρέπει να ξαναδώ και τον _Mr Nobody_ — μπορεί να τον θυμηθώ καλύτερα, να μου αρέσει περισσότερο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2011)

Η Φέη Νταναγουέι ( για τη μεταγραφή) έγινε 70!

Φωτοαφιέρωμα στο Stern.de, εδώ. Και ναι, ήταν σύμβολο του σεξ, κάποτε (και άμες ποτ' ήμεν άλκιμοι... :)).


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2011)

Μην ξεχνάμε την διάσημη φωτογραφία της με το Οσκαρ


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Αν έχετε δει τον _Μακρινό ορίζοντα_ (_Far and Away_) του 1992, με τον Τομ Κρουζ και τη Νικόλ Κίντμαν, αποκλείεται να έχετε ξεχάσει την κούρσα για τα καλύτερα χωράφια. Είναι από τις πιο εντυπωσιακές σκηνές του είδους, πριν έρθει το CGI και ψευτίσει η τέχνη. (Το _land run_ ή _land rush_ είναι κούρσα, αγώνας ταχύτητας, ιπποδρομία· δεν είναι «*_γαιοθηρία_», δεν είναι το ίδιο με το _gold rush_.)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2011)

Δεν το βάζω για αυτοδιαφήμιση, αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορεί να φανεί πραγματικά χρήσιμο σε φίλους άγνωστων ταινιών· στα σχόλια θα βρείτε και ολόκληρες ταινίες, μεταξύ των οποίων ένα καταπληκτικό γαλλικό ταινιάκι κινούμενων σχεδίων και μια σοβιετική μεταφορά του _Τσάρου Σαλτάν_ του Πούσκιν, του '66 παρακαλώ, που μοιάζει να βγήκε κατευθείαν από τις εικονογραφήσεις του Μπιλίμπιν:
http://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/call-for-the-dead/


----------



## anef (Jan 25, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε πει πουθενά αλλού: η ταινία _Κυνόδοντας _του Γ. Λάνθιμου είναι υποψήφια για το Όσκαρ καλύτερης ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 15, 2011)

Υποψήφιο για Όσκαρ είναι και το Gasland, ένα πολύ καλό ντοκιμαντέρ για τις συνέπειες της ανεξέλεγκτης εξόρυξης φυσικού αερίου. Εδώ το τρέιλερ. Βρείτε το, δείτε το.

Και μια μικρού μήκους με τον τρομερό Timothy Spall.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε και ανταποδίδω με Μπιλ Νάι και _Statuesque_. (Για το _Gasland_ θα σου πω όταν θα το τελειώσω.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Για τα παιδάκια και τους φίλους της σειράς _Ice Age_:

Scrat's Continental Crack-Up


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 16, 2011)

Ιούλιος, ε; 5 μήνες υπομονή... :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Ιούλιος, ε; 5 μήνες υπομονή... :)


17. ;)


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 16, 2011)

Πάει, το 'καψα...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2011)

Επίκαιρο, δυστυχώς. Η πρωταγωνίστρια είναι εξαιρετική. 






Στο μεταξύ, οι μετανάστες απεργοί πείνας βρίσκονται στην 32η μέρα και κινδυνεύει πλέον σοβαρά η ζωή τους, μέσα στην γενική αδιαφορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2011)

*Screen icon Elizabeth Taylor dies. *(BBC)

*Elizabeth Taylor ist tot *(stern)





(φωτογραφίες με μουσική υπόκρουση)


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

*Paul Newman's tribute to Liz Taylor (1932-2011).*


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Είδα Mystery/Thriller, είχα όρεξη για Action Movie. Είδα Milla Jovovich και μπορεί τα Resident Evil της να μην τα αντέχω αλλά εδώ ήταν προσγειωμένη στο σήμερα. Στη Χαβάη. Εδώ είμαστε, είπα. Είδα μετά 6,5 στο imdb και τρία αστεράκια από τον Ίμπερτ, μου έφτανε. Το θρίλερ ήταν μαγειρεμένο με όλες τις γνωστές συνταγές και το είδα σωστά: δεν ήξερα τίποτα για την ταινία. Και έτσι πρέπει να τη δείτε: μη διαβάσετε τίποτα, μη δείτε το διαφημιστικό τρέιλερ. Αλλά δείτε την αν σας αρέσει η φύση της Χαβάης. Χάρμα, με κάτι λήψεις μαγευτικές. Πάω να χαζέψω στο Google Earth.

Α, ναι, την ταινία τη λένε _A Perfect Getaway_. Αυτό βοηθάει να το ξέρετε.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 5, 2011)

Είδα προχτές στο Άστυ το Route Irish του Κεν Λόουτς και χάρηκα που αυτός ο σκηνοθέτης "το 'χει" ακόμα...
Όχι, δεν είναι μια χαρούμενη ταινία (Ιράκ, μισθοφόροι, ίντριγκες, όλα τα καλά  ) αλλά έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και εξαιρετικούς -άγνωστους σε μένα- πρωταγωνιστές!

Χάρηκα επίσης που το Άστυ ήταν τίγκα στον κόσμο. Δεν το περίμενα, ομολογώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2011)

New York film director Sidney Lumet dies at 86 (BBC News)
Βιογραφικά (wiki)


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

Καλοστρατιά.






Και οι τίτλοι τέλους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2011)

*Easy Virtue*

Το _Easy Virtue_, δηλαδή _Ελαφρά ήθη_, είναι ταινία του 2008 (προβλήθηκε στην Ελλάδα με τον μάλλον σαχλό τίτλο _Ένας ονειρεμένος γάμος_), βασισμένη σε θεατρικό του πολυτάλαντου Νόελ Κάουαρντ. Το θεατρικό ήταν μελόδραμα (ο Κάουαρντ το έγραψε στα 25 του), ο Χίτσκοκ το χρησιμοποίησε για να φτιάξει μια μάλλον κακή ασπρόμαυρη ταινία του βωβού (μα δεν είναι ιερόσυλο να παίρνεις έργο του Κάουαρντ και να το κάνεις ταινία του βωβού;) και στην τελευταία του διασκευή ανέβασαν ελάχιστα κλικ το στοιχείο της κωμωδίας, πρέπει να κέντησαν λίγο παραπάνω τους διαλόγους (δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το θεατρικό, θα το είχα διαβάσει κιόλας), άλλαξαν δυο-τρία κύρια στοιχεία του σεναρίου —μάλλον για να ικανοποιήσουν περισσότερο τους θεατές— το γέμισαν με μουσική που ταιριάζει στη δεκαετία του 1920 (πολλά από τα τραγούδια είναι του ίδιου του Κάουαρντ), έβαλαν ένα ικανοποιητικότατο καστ (όπως κάνουν οι περισσότερες αγγλικές ταινίες) και δίπλα στην πρωταγωνίστρια, την Αμερικανίδα Τζέσικα Μπιλ, έριξαν την Κριστίν Σκοτ Τόμας (στο ρόλο της κακιάς πεθεράς — μου πήρε ώρα να τη συνηθίσω) και τον Κόλιν Φερθ (εντελώς ταιριαστό). Τους έβαλαν να ζουν σ' αυτό το αρχοντικό και άρχισαν το ζογκλάρισμα των διαφορετικών χαρακτήρων, όπου όλοι ξεφουρνίζουν ανάλαφρες εξυπνάδες, κυνικές ατάκες και βιτριολικές κακίες λες και όλοι έχουν το κοφτερό πνεύμα ενός Νόελ Κάουαρντ ή ενός Όσκαρ Γουάιλντ, αλλά εσένα σαν θεατή καθόλου δεν σε χαλάει αυτή η μη ρεαλιστική διάσταση.

Την απόλαυσα, την παρακολούθησα με αδιάπτωτο ενδιαφέρον, είναι από τις λίγες ταινίες που θα ξαναδώ σύντομα και το OST το έχω ήδη ακούσει άλλες δυο φορές. Δεν ξέρω αν θα σας αρέσει το ίδιο, μπορεί να είναι απλώς του δικού μου γούστου, να μη σας πάρω και στο λαιμό μου. Πάντως είναι για ξαλάφρωμα, όχι για ψυχοπλάκωμα. Και μια ταινία που διασκευάζει το _Sex Bomb_ σε στιλ φοξ τροτ και το βάζει δίπλα στα _Mad About the Boy_ και _Mad Dogs and Englishmen_ του Κάουαρντ, πώς το λένε οι Εγγλέζοι… has its heart in the right place.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easy_Virtue_(2008_film)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0808244/


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2011)

*Leaves of Grass* (Σαν δυο σταγόνες νερό) 

Πειράζει πολύ που τα λέω με καθυστέρηση δύο χρόνων; Αυτή πάλι, του 2009, με έναν πληθωρικό Έντουαρτ Νόρτον σε διπλό ρόλο (διαλέξτε Νόρτον και πάρτε), σε σκηνοθεσία του Τιμ Μπλέικ Νέλσον, που συμπρωταγωνιστεί αν και είναι αγνώριστος, είναι μια ταινία αντιθέσεων και εκπλήξεων (και θα ήθελα να είμαι από μια γωνιά στα γυρίσματά της). Η σχέση με τον Γουίτμαν είναι ξώφαλτση. Είναι μια έξυπνη ταινία και δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρετε τίποτα παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2011)

_Made in Dagenham_. Ταινία για τις μηχανικούδες του εργοστασίου της Φορντ στο Ντάγκεναμ του Λονδίνου και γιατί η απεργία τους το 1968 ήταν ιστορική. Προσεγμένο σενάριο, αρκετά κοντά στα γεγονότα, με μια φανταστική Σάλι Χόκινς (την πρωταγωνίστρια του _Happy-Go-Lucky_) σ' έναν φανταστικό ρόλο (δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη ηρωίδα στην ιστορική αλήθεια) και μια εξαίρετη Μιράντα Ρίτσαρντσον στο ρόλο της γνωστής και μη εξαιρετέας Μπάρμπαρα Κασλ (την οποία είχα την τύχη να απολαμβάνω επί τέσσερα χρόνια από την τηλεόραση). Απόλαυσα κάθε στιγμή της ταινίας. Πληροφορούμαι ότι ο τίτλος της στα ελληνικά ήταν _Γυναίκες έτοιμες για όλα_. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα: στη Γερμανία ο τίτλος έγινε _We Want Sex_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2011)

Ο τίτλος _We want Sex_ που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στον γερμανόφωνο χώρο προέρχεται από τη σκηνή όπου οι διαδηλώτριες προσπαθούν να ξεδιπλώσουν ένα πανό με την επιγραφή "We want sex equality!" αλλά δεν ξεδιπλώνεται ολόκληρο και η τελευταία λέξη δεν εμφανίζεται, με αποτέλεσμα τη σχετική πλάκα από περαστικούς και μαθητές. Στα γαλλικά χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τίτλος της ταινίας ολόκληρη η επιγραφή του πανό.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ήθελα να το χαλάσω για όσους δεν έχουν δει την ταινία, γι' αυτό δεν το εξήγησα πώς προέκυψε το _I Want Sex_, που υπάρχει και στην αφίσα της ταινίας. Στην αφίσα είναι μια λεπτομέρεια. Σαν τίτλος της ταινίας για κάποιον που την έχει δει είναι απλώς ανόητος. Για κάποιον που δεν την έχει δει είναι παραπλανητικός (και πάντα ανόητος). Μια καλή (αλλά άσχετη) στιγμή της ταινίας να γίνεται η κεντρική ιδέα της; Ποιος φαλλοκράτης που σκέφτεται μόνο με το κάτω κεφάλι επιβάλλει τον φαλλοκρατισμό του χάριν της εμπορικότητας της ταινίας — μιας ταινίας που θέλει κυρίως να πολεμήσει τον φαλλοκρατισμό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2011)

Αντικαλημέρα και συγγνώμη, αλλά στον καιρό της wiki δεν σκέφτηκα το ενδεχόμενο της χαλάστρας. Όσο για την άλλη, σωστή παρατήρηση, το οπωδήποτε εντυπωσιακό γεγονός της κοινής επιλογής αυτής της σκηνής για την απόδοση του τίτλου σε γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ιταλικά με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να ήταν πρόταση ακόμη και της ίδιας της παραγωγής. (Ενδεχομένως αυθαίρετο λογικό άλμα από εμπειρία με συμβόλαιο για τη μετάφραση, όπου από τον Αμερικανό εκδότη προτεινόταν και ο μοναδικός εναλλακτικός αποδεκτός τίτλος του μεταφρασμένου βιβλίου.)


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2011)

Ε, καλά, δεν ήταν σοβαρή χαλάστρα. Απλώς εγώ περνάω μια φάση όπου διαλέγω ταινίες με κάποιες παραμέτρους και προσπαθώντας να ξέρω όσο γίνεται λιγότερα για την πλοκή τους. Το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν είναι μια πολύ χαριτωμένη στιγμή που είμαι βέβαιος ότι βρέθηκε στην αφίσα της ταινίας και στους τίτλους των άλλων γλωσσών χωρίς να ερωτηθούν οι δημιουργοί της ταινίας — μόνο οι πλασιέ της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2011)

Έφυγε ο Θανάσης Βέγγος

Σύντομο βιογραφικό (από το Έθνος)


----------



## Aurelia (May 5, 2011)

Τσάκα κι ένα μπισκότο με την ευκαιρία!


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2011)

Είδα το Biutiful, του Iñárritu και το βρήκα συγκλονιστικό. Σενάριο, σκηνοθεσία, ηθοποιίες, περιεχόμενο, όλα! 
Σπουδαία ταινία, απ' αυτές που δεν σε αφήνουν την άλλη μέρα. 
Αν είναι με κάτι υπερπαραγωγές σαν τη _Βαβέλ_ να χρηματοδοτεί τέτοια έργα, χαλάλι του!
(είπα κι εγώ, μετά τα εκπληκτικά _21 γραμμάρια_, δεν θα κάνει κάτι καλό; )






Το θέμα έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον και για μας εδώ...


----------



## anef (May 9, 2011)

Όντως συγκλονιστική η ταινία του Ινιάριτου. Λίγες μέρες αφότου την είδα (τον Μάρτιο, νομίζω), άκουσα πως κάηκαν ζωντανοί 6 κινέζοι μετανάστες (ανάμεσά τους και δύο παιδιά) σε μαγαζί στο Αιγάλεω. Ήταν η τελευταία είδηση πριν τα αθλητικά στο δελτίο του Μέγκα, στη θέση που συνήθως βάζουν το 5λεπτο αφιέρωμα στις αγαθοεργίες της Βαρδινογιάννη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2011)

YouTube: Νοικιάζει ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ

Πέρα από τα εκατομμύρια δωρεάν ερασιτεχνικά βίντεο που οι χρήστες "ανεβάζουν" στο YouTube, θα μπορούν -πλέον- από σήμερα να παρακολουθούν νοικιασμένες πάνω από 3.000 γνωστές κινηματογραφικές ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ

Το YouTube - που ανήκει στην Google - χρεώνει από 99 σεντς έως 3,99 δολάρια (τα νέα φιλμ) για κάθε ταινία, ενώ οι περισσότερες κοστίζουν 2,99 δολάρια, σύμφωνα με τα πρακτορεία Ρόιτερ και Γαλλικό. Εκτός από τις διάσημες ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ, ο χρήστης θα μπορεί να νοικιάσει και ταινίες του ανεξάρτητου αμερικάνικου κινηματογράφου, αλλά και άλλων χωρών.
​Συνέχεια εδώ, από τη σημερινή Ημερησία.


----------



## Costas (May 31, 2011)

Αν βρεθείτε στη Βιέννη αρχές Ιουνίου, ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει αυτό:

A Single Spark Can Start a Prairie Fire: The Cultural Revolution in the Cinema
2 ­ 13 June 2011
Metro Kino
Vienna, Austria

Of all the cultural products from the Chinese Cultural Revolution, perhaps its films are its most powerful and widely known legacy. Held in conjunction with the Museum of Ethnology¹s Culture of the Cultural Revolution exhibition, the Austrian Film Archive series A Single Spark Can Start a Prairie Fire presents feature films and documentaries from and about the Chinese Cultural Revolution. All films are presented in the original language and subtitled in either English or German. On the 3rd and 4th of June, Mr. Liu Debao, Shanghai¹s ³Red Collector,² will present screenings from his unique collection of Cultural Revolution newsreels and documentaries on 16mm and China¹s unique 8.75mm gauge. In cooperation with the Museum für Völkerkunde, curated from Katja Wiederspahn and Chris Berry, IFK_Senior Fellow.

A Single Spark Can Light a Prairie Fire:

1) DONGFANG HONG (THE EAST IS RED)
Wang Bing, China 1965, 117 minutes, color, 35mm, OV w/Engl. subtitles

Released immediately before the Cultural Revolution, this song and dance epic soon became one of its iconic works, and the title song became its anthem. One of the main elements of the Cultural Revolution was the Chairman Mao. People carried the Little Red Book with them everywhere, and reported on their day to pictures of Mao on the wall when they came home in the evening. Mao was the red, red sun, and his followers were the sunflowers that turned towards him. This reverent work follows the history of the Revolution from the founding of the Communist Party of China in 1921 through to the 1949 Liberation, in glowing Chinese

Technicolor and vibrant stage performances.

2) LIU DEBAO, "THE RED COLLECTOR", PRESENTS:

Mr. Liu Debao's private collection of materials from the Mao era (1949-1976) includes thousands of posters, films, newspapers and other media materials. He is known in China as "The Red Collector". Mr. Liu has a strong revolutionary and patriotic lineage. His mother was an anti-Japanese guerilla fighter. Born in 1951, he was 15 when the Cultural Revolution broke out, and became a Red Guard. He has been collecting since 1968, and will present some of collection in Vienna.

1. The Political Culture of the Cultural Revolution

Mao met with hundreds of thousands of young people in Tiananmen Square in Beijing 8 times during the Cultural Revolution. Mr. Liu travelled there from Shanghai for the 5th and 6th meetings, as a student and then as a worker. The newsreels of the time present a powerful and vibrant record of the political culture of the time, with its mass rallies, criticism sessions, and parades. Mr. Liu will present and discuss some of these materials.

3) LIU DEBAO, "THE RED COLLECTOR", PRESENTS:

2. The Claimed Achievements of the Cultural Revolution

During the Cultural Revolution, great emphasis was put not only on class struggle but also on technological progress and national self-reliance. The model 'commune' of Dazhai and the industrial model at Daqing were promoted in documentaries. These themselves were shown all over the country by mobile projection teams on a special super-8 style 8.75mm film stock developed for the purpose. Mr. Liu plans to bring his 8.75mm projector to Vienna to show us, along with some documentaries.

4) MORNING SUN
Carma Hinton, Geremie R. Barmé, Richard Gordon,
USA/China 2003, 117 minutes, color + b&w, Digi Beta, engl. OV

Carma Hinton was born in Beijing in 1949, the same year as founding of the People¹s Republic of China. The child of dedicated American revolutionaries, today she works in the United States as a documentary filmmaker. Morning Sun takes her back to Beijing to interview her friends about their time as Red Guards. Combined with rare archival footage, it conjures up the excitement and psychology of the times. Where Auch wenn ich nicht mehr bin focuses on the victims, Morning Sun examines the perpetrators -- or were they victims, too?

5) 5ONGSE NIANGZIJUN (THE RED DETACHMENT OF WOMEN)
Pan Wenzhang, Fu Jie , China 1970, 105 minutes, color, 35mm, OV w/Engl. subtitles

This 1970 film is a ballet, but forget about frail women in tutus fluttering to their tragic and beautiful deaths. Red Detachment of Women is still en pointe. But otherwise it is all clenched fists, righteous anger, and bayonets at the ready! Freed by the Communists from imprisonment by the local landlord, Wu Qionghua seeks vengeance. In this story of women¹s liberation and empowerment, Mao-style, she also learns about revolutionary discipline. The film provides some of the most powerful iconography to come out of the Cultural Revolution. In their uniforms with short pants, the ballerinas were also the pin-up girls of the Mao era.

6) DIE WORTE DES VORSITZENDEN
Harun Farocki, FRG 1967, 2 minutes, b&w, German OV

An instruction manual: How to forge Chairman Mao's words into deadly weapons
...

and

YANG BAN XI: THE EIGHT MODEL WORKS
Yan Ting Yuen, NL/China 2005, 90 minutes, color, Digi Beta, OV w/Engl. subtitles

The Cultural Revolution is over. But the Yang Ban Xi live on. 8 model revolutionary works commissioned by Madame Mao, these vivid hybrids of Beijing opera, ballet, and symphonic music were performed and projected repeatedly. Yan Ting Yuen¹s documentary explores their origins and form, and their ongoing appeal to young Chinese such as rock musician Zhao Wei. She also follows the now middle-aged original prima ballerina of The Red Detachment of Women, Xue Qinghua, as she reprises the role of a lifetime to rapturous applause.

7) ZHIQU WEIHUSHAN (TAKING TIGER MOUNTAIN BY STRATEGY)
Xie Tieli, China 1970, 123 minutes, color, 35mm, OV w/Engl. subtitles

Before it was the title of Brian Eno¹s second album, released in 1974, Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy was one of the most popular revolutionary operas. Like many other young Westerners, Eno was inspired by the idea of the Cultural Revolution. He picked the name after seeing a book of postcards showing key scenes from the film. The story is based on a true event from 1946, when a Communist reconnaissance team member disguised himself as a bandit in order to infiltrate their stronghold. Full of bold leaps and martial arts-style action, the film is a thrilling and kinetic action movie as well as a propaganda film.

8) KUNAO REN DE XIAO (TROUBLED LAUGHTER)
Deng Yimin, Yang Yanjin, China 1979, 92 minutes, color, Digi Beta, OV w/Engl. subtitles

Immediately after the Cultural Revolution in 1976, a cycle of ³scar films² helped the Chinese public come to terms with the ³decade of chaos.² Most were high melodrama. But, full of dream sequences and luridly coloured fantasies, Troubled Laughter is a rare absurdist comedy. In 1975, reporter Fu Bin returns to work after political re-education. But he finds himself caught between the desire to write the truth and the deluded politics of the final days of the Cultural Revolution. Even his wife advises him to lie, but in the end he is arrested again. A final coda promises release and family reunion. But it is shot as a fantasy sequence, suggesting it may not be for real. Troubled Laughter was selected for screening outside competition at Cannes in 1981.

9) LAN FENGZHENG (THE BLUE KITE)
Tian Zhuangzhuang, China/Hong Kong 1993, 138 minutes, color, 35mm, OV w/Engl. subtitles

Tian Zhuangzhuang was punished for Blue Kite by being banned from directing films for 5 years. At the same time charming and chilling, the film follows the childhood of Tietou as he grows up with his mother, through three political movements: the Anti-Rightist Movement (1957), the Great Leap Forward (1959-1960), and the Cultural Revolution (1966-1976). Each movement brings a new father figure into their lives ­ and takes him away. The official line is that the Cultural Revolution was an aberration in China¹s otherwise glorious socialist history. Blue Kite suggests otherwise. It is, of course, banned in China.

10) WO SUI SI QU (AUCH WENN ICH NICHT MEHR BIN)
Hu Jie, China 2006, 69 minutes, color, DVD, OV w/German subtitles

Bian Zhongyun was the respected principal of a girls¹ high school in Beijing -- until her own students beat her to death in August 1966, as the Cultural Revolution reached fever pitch. What would you do if you heard your wife was dying in the ER? Bian¹s husband, Wang Qingyao, grabbed his camera. Hu Jie¹s ρemarkable film is not only about the events of that terrible summer when Mao ιnstructed students to ³be violent.² It is also a contemplation of the drive to witness and document ­ to never forget. No one has ever been charged with Bian¹s murder. And, for Wang Qingyao, it is just like yesterday.

11) READYMADE
Zhang Bingjian, China 2008, 81 minutes, color, DVD, OV, w/Engl. subtitles

How would you feel if your wife looked like Chairman Mao? Unsurprisingly, the cloud on the horizon of Chen Yan¹s new career as a female Mao impersonator is her husband¹s discomfort. The Mao cult was a major feature of the Cultural Revolution. And although, like Elvis, Mao has long ago left the building, he lives on in the form of Mao impersonators. Zhang Bingjian¹s documentary shows just how far two of the many Mao impersonators are willing to go in their efforts to make their careers. Significantly, both of them are old enough to remember the Cultural Revolution Mao cult.

12) YANGGUANG CANLAN DE RIZI (IN THE HEAT OF THE SUN)
Jiang Wen, China 1994, 134 minutes, color, 35mm, OV w/Engl. subtitles

For many people, the Cultural Revolution was a disastrous ³decade of chaos.² But In the Heat of the Sun focuses on those too young to be either victims or Red Guards. Left behind after their parents had been sent down to the countryside to be punished and the schools had all closed, Beijing¹s teenagers came of age in an atmosphere of unrestrained and sometimes cruel freedom. The film is the debut of Jiang Wen, who was known before as a lead actor (for example in Zhang Yimou¹s Red Sorghum), and has since made films like Devils on the Doorstep (2000) and Let the Bullets Fly (2010). It was adapted from a novel by the ³hooligan² author, Wang Shuo.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2011)

Columbo star Peter Falk dies aged 83

BBC Είδηση
BBC Obituary


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Το _Ταξίδι_ (_The Trip_) βασίστηκε σε βραβευμένη σειρά έξι ημίωρων επεισοδίων του BBC. Και αν δεν φτάνει ό,τι έχω πει ως τώρα, πρέπει να προσθέσω ότι ίσως για πρώτη φορά βρήκα εύστοχη την κριτική του Μήτση, που δεν ξίνισε τα μούτρα του πριν γράψει, άρα την απόλαυσε την ταινία και δεν ντράπηκε να το πει. Βέβαια το κοινό του Αθηνοράματος είναι χωρισμένο στα δύο: ο ένας θέλει να δώσει πέντε αστεράκια στην ταινία και ο άλλος λέει «Μούφα! Μην μπείτε καν στον κόπο». Εγώ θέλω να ομολογήσω ότι θα ήθελα να βρισκόμουν καθισμένος δίπλα τους όλη την ώρα (ιδίως βέβαια στο σερβίρισμα). Αλλά, όχι, δεν θα δείτε την ταινία για το φαγητό, αλλά για το πηγαίο χιούμορ και τα εγγλέζικα τοπία. Καλά, και για το φαγητό, επειδή έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω βλακείες για το φαγητό στα Βρετανικά Νησιά.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740047/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trip_(2011_film)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trip_(2010_TV_series)


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Στις αίθουσες σε επανέκδοση Οι Ομπρέλες του Χερβούργου. Ένα αριστούργημα που δεν πρέπει να χάσετε!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2011)

Κώστα, μου φαίνεται ότι θα το δω στο βίντεο αυτό. Η παρέα μου δεν τρελαίνεται για μιούζικαλ, to say the least.


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτό. Κι εγώ είμαι κατεξοχήν από εκείνους που όταν ακούνε μιούζικαλ, 9 στις 10 φορές χασμουριέμαι και στρίβω αμέσως. Αυτή δε η ταινία είναι *όλη* τραγουδιστή (ρετσιτατίβα και τραγούδια), περισσότερο κι από όπερα! Όταν μπήκα στην αίθουσα (πάνε 20 χρόνια) και το διαπίστωσα, μ' έπιασε μιρμιρία (δυσορθογράφητη λέξη αυτή), κρύος ιδρώτας. Ωχ, σκέφτηκα, τα 'χασα τα λεφτά μου, γιατί μάλλον θα φύγω· αποκλείεται ν' αντέξω 2 ώρες τραγουδιστές εξολοκλήρου. Τελικά όχι μόνο το είδα όλο αλλά το θεωρώ κιόλας, το ξαναλέω, αριστουργηματικό. Από αυτή την άποψη της ανέλπιστης ανατροπής και ηδονής, αποτελεί από τις πιο ακριβές εμπειρίες μου στις σκοτεινές αίθουσες. Στη συνέχεια έγινα θαυμαστής τού Ζακ Ντεμύ (Δεσποινίδες του Ροσφόρ, Peau-d'-Âne), ο οποίος βέβαια έχει γυρίσει και δευτερότερες ταινίες (όταν το σενάριο δεν τραβάει, ό,τι και να κάνεις...).


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2011)

Costas said:


> Στις αίθουσες σε επανέκδοση Οι Ομπρέλες του Χερβούργου. Ένα αριστούργημα που δεν πρέπει να χάσετε!


 
Καλημέρα με την κατάλληλη μουσική, Κώστα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2011)

Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης, 1922-2011


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2011)

Για μικρό μικρό αφιέρωμα, αυτό το ωραίο κείμενο:

*Ο Ζορμπάς λέει την αλήθεια*

Της Mαρίας Kατσουνάκη

Για τον «Αλέξη Ζορμπά» του Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη έχουν γραφτεί αμέτρητα κείμενα και αναλύσεις. Η ταινία, όταν προβλήθηκε, μέσα δεκαετίας του ’60, προκάλεσε σάλο, εθνικό διχασμό. Κάποιοι, αγανακτισμένοι, μίλησαν για «εξευτελισμό» της Ελλάδας, επειδή παρουσιάζει τους Κρητικούς του χωριού να συμμετέχουν σε ένα φονικό κι ένα πλιάτσικο, άλλοι, υποστηρικτές του έργου, ανάμεσά τους και η χήρα του Καζαντζάκη, Ελένη, ανέλαβαν να μιλήσουν για «μικροψυχία» και «διαστρέβλωση». Δυσφημεί ή όχι την Κρήτη η ταινία;

Η απάντηση δόθηκε με τρία Όσκαρ, μεγάλη εμπορική επιτυχία, διεθνή αναγνώριση και πολλούς τουρίστες που ήρθαν, γοητευμένοι από την εικόνα του νησιού, τους πρωταγωνιστές, τη μουσική του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη. Ξένοι σχολιαστές, μάλιστα, επισήμαναν ότι είναι «μία από τις καλύτερες ταινίες που γυρίστηκαν ποτέ γύρω από το θέμα της ανάπτυξης», ερμηνεύοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο τις προσπάθειες του Αλέξη Ζορμπά να λειτουργήσει ένα παλιό λιγνιτωρυχείο.

Ύστερα από 46 χρόνια η φιγούρα του Άντονι Κουίν να χορεύει μέχρις εξαντλήσεως «για να μη σκάσει από χαρά», μπορεί να φαίνεται περισσότερο γραφική από υποβλητική, σχηματική μάλλον παρά γοητευτική. Ο Ζορμπάς όσο φαφλατάς, πεισματάρης και μωροφιλόδοξος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί άλλο τόσο αξιοθαύμαστος είναι ο τρόπος του να αντιδρά στις καταστροφές. Υπόσχεται έναν μεγάλο μηχανικό άθλο που θα ξαναδώσει ζωή σε ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο ορυχείο. Αποτυγχάνει. Τίποτα όμως δεν τον λυγίζει γιατί εκείνο που επιθυμεί με πάθος είναι η ίδια η ζωή.

Ακόμη κι αν η άποψη ότι «στον καθένα μας βρίσκεται κρυμμένος ένας Ζορμπάς» ηχεί ρομαντική και αφελής, η εικόνα της Ελλάδας που αποτυπώνεται στην ταινία του Κακογιάννη αποδεικνύεται πολλαπλώς ανθεκτική. Ίσως γιατί δεν επεδίωξε να ωραιοποιήσει ούτε να εξιδανικεύσει τον τόπο. Διασκευάζοντας το μυθιστόρημα του Καζαντζάκη, κράτησε την τραχύτητα, τη βιαιότητα, την καπατσοσύνη, την ανθρωπιά, τον θαυμασμό και την αποστροφή. Πορεύτηκε με τις αντιφάσεις. Αρνήθηκε να υπογράψει μια καλοβαλμένη περιηγητική ταινία, υπακούοντας σε τουριστικούς κανόνες. Είπε κοινωνικές αλήθειες μέσα από κινηματογραφικές συμβάσεις. Και έβαλε το δικό του, μικρό λιθαράκι, στην ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας.

Χωρίς να αγωνιά ούτε για την προς τα έξω εικόνα ούτε για ανατροπή των προτύπων. Δεν κακοποίησε, δεν απέκρυψε, δεν εξιδανίκευσε. Εργάστηκε μεθοδικά, με ειλικρίνεια και αμεσότητα. Αξιοποίησε μια ιδέα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Οργάνωσε μια αξιοζήλευτη, διεθνή συμπαραγωγή, χωρίς εκπτώσεις.

*Ο Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης πέρασε τα ελληνικά σύνορα με μια βασική αρχή: «η τέχνη για να γίνει παγκόσμια πρέπει να λέει την αλήθεια». Αρχή που δεν ισχύει μόνο για την τέχνη.*

_Καθημερινή, 26/7/2011_​


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Μέσα από την _Τζέιν Έϊρ_ (με την «Αλίκη» του Τιμ Μπάρτον να πρέπει να ασκημύνει λιγάκι για να πείσει σαν plain Jane) ανακάλυψα τον ταλαντούχο Φουκουνάγκα και την προηγούμενη (πρώτη μεγάλη) δουλειά του, το _Χωρίς όνομα_ (Sin Nombre). Δυο αξιόλογες και τόσο διαφορετικές ταινίες. Να 'ναι καλά ο νέος, θα έχει να δώσει πολλά.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 16, 2011)

Άντε πάλι, αρρώστησα βραδιάτικα... Είπα να δω το "Oranges and sunshine" του Jim Loach (ναι, είναι γιος του Κεν).
Μια ιστορία απίστευτη, από αυτές που αναρωτιέσαι πώς τις σκέφτονται οι σεναριογράφοι, αλλά δυστυχώς έχουν απλώς μεταφέρει την αδυσώπητη πραγματικότητα: 
Child Migrants Trust
Margaret Humphreys, η ψυχή πίσω από την υπόθεση.


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2011)

Να εκφράσω κι εγώ τη θλίψη μου για το θάνατο του Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη. Είχα δει πρόπερσι το Κυριακάτικο Ξύπνημα, με τη Λαμπέτη. Αλλά και η Ερόικά του, τι όμορφη! Και φυσικά η Ηλέκτρα, οι Τρωάδες...Σπουδαίος· αθάνατος!

Πέμπτη ως Κυριακή, στη Νοσταλγία, στο Ν. Ηράκλειο, παίζει το Γιογιό, του Πιέρ Εταίξ (1965). Το 'χα δει μικρό παιδί, δε θυμάμαι σχεδόν τίποτα.
Δευτέρα στις 22.30, στην Αιολία, στην Καισαριανή, παίζει τον Επιστάτη Σάνσο, του Κένζι Μιζογκούσι (1954). Λέει ότι παίζεται πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα. Είναι δυνατόν; Τέλος πάντων, είναι από τα πολύ καλά γιαπωνέζικα, της χρυσής εποχής.


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2011)

Η Αυτοβιογραφία του Νικολάε Τσαουσέσκου, του Andrei Ujica (2010). Παρουσίαση στη NYT.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

*Μπουγιάρ Αλιμανί*
Ο αλβανός σκηνοθέτης που ζει στον Κορυδαλλό, μιλά για τη ζωή του εκεί, για τη ζωή του εδώ και για τη βραβευμένη του ταινία «Αμνηστία»

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κτγμ συνέντευξη στον Στ. Θεοδωράκη, σήμερα στα Νέα. Σκοπίμως δεν μεταφέρω τον «τραβηχτικό» τίτλο που διάλεξε ο τιτλατζής...


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 27, 2011)

[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/26111668[/video]


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2011)

Αυτές τις μέρες είδα δύο παλιές ταινίες στην τηλεόραση. Η μία, Spellbound (Νύχτα Αγωνίας), του Χίτσκοκ, του 1945, είχε μια σκηνή ονείρου στημένη από τον Σαλβαδόρ Νταλί και μια πανέμορφη Ίνγκριντ Μπέργκμαν. Η άλλη, La stella che non c'è (The Missing Star), του Gianni Amelio, ένα ρόαδ-μούβι του 2006, είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον για τα πλάνα από τη βιομηχανική Κίνα, όχι μόνο τα εργοστασιακά αλλά και τα οικιστικά και άλλα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

...
Δεν είναι αριστούργημα η ταινία, ούτε καν στις καλύτερες θα την έβαζα (ωστόσο η μουσική της σκίζει), αξίζει τον κόπο όμως να τη δει κανείς, έστω και μετά από τόσα χρόνια, χωρίς να την κρίνει με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, επειδή ακριβώς έχουν περάσει τόσα χρόνια και οι αθώες (ή όχι, και πολλές φορές αφελείς) προσδοκίες και βεβαιότητες έχουν πάψει προ πολλού να υπάρχουν.
Μια και έπεσα τυχαία πάνω της στο γιουτιούμπ και μάλιστα με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους,

*Φράουλες και αίμα* (The Strawberry Statement*)






*Ο τίτλος της ταινίας και του βιβλίου λέγεται ότι προέρχεται από μια απαξιωτική δήλωση πρύτανη του Κολούμπια για την συμμετοχή των φοιτητών στις διοικητικής φύσης αποφάσεις του πανεπιστημίου, οι οποίοι, όπως υποστήριξε, μπορούν να εκφέρουν μόνο ασήμαντες προσωπικές γνώμες όπως αν τους αρέσει ή όχι η γεύση της φράουλας!
http://standinatthecrossroads-blackcatbone.blogspot.com/2008/12/strawberry-statement-original.html​Να 'ταν τα νιάτα δυο φορές...


----------



## pshleas (Oct 15, 2011)

*Short film in fake English*

Έχω ένα θέμα όταν υπάρχει βοή στο χώρο, όλα μου ακούγονται κάπως έτσι...

[video]http://www.break.com/index/short-film-in-fake-english-2187554[/video]


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2011)

Είδα Το Γάλα, του Γιώργου Σιούγα, σε σενάριο του Βασίλη Κατσικονούρη, από το ομότιτλο πετυχημένο θεατρικό του (που δεν το γνώριζα). Καλή ταινία, πολύ αληθινή. Punchline: "Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι είναι να ζεις μ' έναν άρρωστο στο ίδιο σπίτι". Αλλά εμπλέκεται και η μεταναστευτική ταυτότητα της οικογένειας, που δίνει άλλη μια διάσταση στο δράμα. Γιατί δράμα είναι (αν δεν είστε έτοιμοι για βαρύ θέμα, προσπεράστε το). Λινκ σε εξωτερικές κριτικές στο imdb. Στην αρνητική κριτική του, ο Γιώργος Κρασσακόπουλος αναφέρει μιαν αποτυχημένη σκηνή, σ' ένα ακόλαστο μπαρ. Πράγματι, συμφωνώ κι εγώ, αλλά το έργο συνολικά είναι πολύ πιο πάνω απ' αυτό το ναδίρ του. Οι ερμηνείες πολύ καλές, οι διάλογοι επίσης, οι χωροθεσίες θεατρικές.


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2011)

Ρε λες η 'πασταφαριανή' αίρεση του Γιγαντιαίου Ιπτάμενου Σπαγγέτι, του Bobby Henderson (2005), να άντλησε την έμπνευσή της από την Επίθεση του Γιγαντιαίου Μουσακά, των Πάνου Κούτρα και Πάνου Ευαγγελίδη (1999);


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Η Ταινιοθήκη της Ελλάδος οργάνωσε ένα τετραήμερο Καζαχικού (sic) Κινηματογράφου, που τελειώνει απόψε. Την πρώτη μέρα παίχτηκε (μόνο με προσκλήσεις) μια βιογραφία (The Sky of my childhood) τού εδώ και 20 χρόνια προέδρου του Καζαχστάν (ας το γράψω εδώ όπως το λένε οι ίδιοι) Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγεφ, ο οποίος διανύει το 71ο έτος της ηλικίας του και κέρδισε τις τελευταίες εκλογές του Απριλίου ενεστώτος έτους με το εντυπωσιακό ποσοστό του 95,54% των ψηφισάντων... Εννοείται ότι το 4ήμερο οργανώθηκε σε συνεργασία με την Καζαχική Πρεσβεία της Αθήνας. Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν. Παρ' όλα αυτά, για να πάει κανείς εκεί πρέπει να ξοδέψει με το μετρό 2,80 ευρώ. Τίθεται θέμα αν αξίζει να δώσει κανείς αυτό το ποσό...

Τέλος πάντων, δεν μπόρεσα να πάω στο Δώρο στον Στάλιν της Τετάρτης και πήγα χτες και είδα 1) μια ιστορική υπερπαραγωγή αισχίστου είδους (Nomad, 2005, γαλλοκαζαχική), και 2) μια ανεκτή (για δωρεάν...) βιογραφία του Μουσταφά Σοκάι (1880-1941). Για το έργο αυτό δεν μπορείτε να βρείτε στοιχεία στο imdb, γιατί είναι η _πρώτη_ ταινία που δε βρίσκω σ' αυτό τον ιστότοπο, αλλά μπορείτε εδώ να διαβάσετε μια φιλμοκριτική.

Υπάρχει επίσης η γλωσσική πτυχή του ζητήματος. Το πρόγραμμα που μοιράζουν είναι σε κάτι άθλια αγγλικά, τα οποία έχουν μεταφραστεί σε ακόμα πιο άθλια ελληνικά. Δειγματοληπτικά:

Milestones in the history of any nation sanctified bright destinies of individuals who have dedicated their lives to the establishment and prosperity of the Motherland.
Τα γεγονότα της ιστορίας του κάθε έθνους αγιάζονται με φωτεινή μοίρα των ατόμων που έχουν αφιερώσει τη ζωή τους για την εγκατάσταση και την ευημερία της πατρίδας τους.
He was the brightest and prominent political figure of the 1st half of the 20th century, the person who united under a uniform banner of Turkic of the Central Asia, the prime minister and Minister of Foreign Affairs of Turkistan Autonomy. The film depicts all routes of his immigrant's fate -Turkey, France, Germany.
Ήταν η πιο λαμπρή και εξέχουσα πολιτική προσωπικότητα του πρώτου μισού του 20ου αιώνα, ο άνθρωπος που έχει ενώσει κάτω από τη μια ομοιόμορφη σημαία των τούρκων της Κεντρικής Ασίας, τον Πρωθυπουργό και τον Υπουργό Εξωτερικών της Αυτονομίας του Τουρκεστάν. Η ταινία απεικονίζει όλες τις διαδρομές των μεταναστών -Τουρκία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία.

Αυτό είναι πρόγραμμα κουλτουριάρικου φορέα...

Θα έπρεπε η Ταινιοθήκη (που δεν είναι παράρτημα του υπουργείου προπαγάνδας της Δημοκρατίας του Καζαχστάν) να προσέχει τι προβάλλει, ώστε να προστατεύει τους επισκέπτες της, οι οποίοι θεωρούν ότι θα πάνε εκεί να δουν κάτι που έχει επιλεγεί με ποιοτικά κριτήρια. Όσο για το αποψινό πρόγραμμα, περιλαμβάνει δύο ταινίες: 1) το θρίλερ Εκκαθαριστής (Liquidator) --ο τίτλος τα λέει όλα, και στις φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε *3* διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους στη γνωστή στάση του σκοπευτή που κρατάει το πιστόλι με τα δύο χέρια και σημαδεύει, και 2) το "Δράμα, Κωμωδία" Η Ιστορία για το Ροζ Κουνελάκι, για το οποίο διαβάζω στο πρόγραμμα ότι "Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι νέοι άνδρες από την σύγχρονη κοινωνία καθορίζουν την ευτυχία ως μια υλική και οικονομική εκπλήρωση και την επιτυχία. Αν και ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τις υψηλές ηθικές αξίες και τα ιδανικά αρχίζει να γίνεται κακομεταχείριση και αγνοούνται από την κοινωνική τάξη." No need for the English original...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Costas said:


> Η Ταινιοθήκη της Ελλάδος οργάνωσε ένα τετραήμερο Καζαχικού (sic) Κινηματογράφου, που τελειώνει απόψε. Την πρώτη μέρα παίχτηκε (μόνο με προσκλήσεις) μια βιογραφία (The Sky of my childhood) τού εδώ και 20 χρόνια προέδρου του Καζαχστάν (ας το γράψω εδώ όπως το λένε οι ίδιοι)...


Χμμ, η υιοθέτηση του χι (_Καζαχστάν_, _Καζαχικός_) και επισήμως απ' τους ίδιους αλλάζει κάπως τα δεδομένα σε παλαιότερη συζήτησή μας: Καζακστάν ή Καζαχστάν;.


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Βρε βρε, για όλα έχει προβλέψει ο nickel, ευχαριστώ! Λες απλώς να χρησιμοποιούν οι ίδιοι τη ρωσική γραφή pour l'Occident? Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2011)

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που το βλέμμα μου διασταυρώνεται με κάποιο σημάδι της παρουσίας του ισόβιου άρχοντος του Καζακστάν. Εντελώς απροσδόκητα ξεπήδησαν μπροστά στα μάτια μου από τις σελίδες της κυριακάτικης _Καθημερινής_, σοβαρής εφημερίδας των Αθηνών, ούτε μία ούτε δύο αλλά τρεις παρακαλώ καταχωρίσεις από την αρχή του χρόνου, με περιεχόμενο εμφανώς θεόπνευστο και κάτω από τον προειδοποιητικό τίτλο «ξένη δημοσίευση». Τι με ώθησε να τα διαβάσω δεν μπορώ ούτε και τώρα να καταλάβω. Άσκηση στη ματαιοπονία; Είχα χρόνο για ξόδεμα; Τι να πω…

Σκέφτηκα κάποια στιγμή να τα προβάλω ως curiosités, ως παράδοξα, αποσπάσματα κουτοπόνηρης αυτοδιαφήμισης που ένας θεός ξέρει ποιον προσπαθεί να πείσει, ψηφίδες ενός λόγου μη έλλογου, ακατανόητου στο περιεχόμενο πολύ περισσότερο παρά στα καταβαραθρωμένα ελληνικά του. Δείγματα ύφους προς αποφυγή για να διδάσκεται στις μεταφραστικές σχολές.

Είπα μετά μήπως αχνοδιαγραφεί κάποιο χαμόγελο σε όσους διαβάζουν για το τσεκούρι που έπεσε στην πρόταση για δημοψήφισμα και την πολιτική μανούβρα διά των εκλογών του μεγίστου ηγέτη, που φέρνει χωρίς να το θέλεις στο νου δικά μας πράματα, ρωμαίικα (ιδίως η θριαμβολογία για το πολιτικά «απερκοτ» νίκη στα σημεία που επέφερε η ηγεσία στους αντιπάλους!).

Τα αναρτώ ως έχουν χωρίς καμία επέμβαση. Αλλά εντέλει δεν αξίζουν το χαμένο χρόνο σας. Δεν ξέρω γιατί τα μοιράζομαι μαζί σας. Προσπεράστε τα.

*ΞΕΝΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ​* 
*Δημοκρατική κατεύθυνση του Καζακστάν​*Αξιοπερίεργη πολιτική συγκυρία σημειώθηκε στο Καζακστάν. Ο ηγέτης αυτής της χώρας Νουρσουλταν Ναζαρμπαγεβ απέρριψε τη διεξαγωγή προβλεπόμενου δημοψηφίσματος για την παράταση της εξουσίας του έως το έτος 2020. Αντί γι' αυτό η ηγεσία της χώρας πρότεινε να διεξαχθούν πρόωρες προεδρικές εκλογές, οι οποίες σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα πραγματοποιούνταν το 2012.
Θα ήταν λίγο να πούμε ότι η απόφαση αυτή ήταν απροσδόκητη. Ολα τα πράγματα στη Δημοκρατία του Καζακστάν έδειχναν την εντατική προετοιμασία για το δημοψήφισμα. Πολλοί ειδικοί ήταν βέβαιοι ότι αυτό θα γίνει. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι την κατάσταση περιέπλεξε η πρωτοβουλία της Βουλής του Καζακστάν. Οι βουλευτές αποφάσισαν να εισαγάγουν διορθώσεις στο Σύνταγμα, οι οποίες κατά τη γνώμη τους, θα επέτρεπαν να δημιουργηθεί δικαιωματική βάση για τη διεξαγωγή δημοψηφίσματος. Μολονότι στο Σύνταγμα προβλέπονται και χωρίς αυτό, όλες οι προϋποθέσεις για την υλοποίηση αυτών των πρωτοβουλιών στη ζωή, όπως βεβαίωσαν αργότερα έγκυροι νομικοί.
Γι' αυτό το λόγο διασταύρωσαν τα ξίφη τους αρκετοί. Ας λάβομε το γεγονός ότι ο Νουρσουλταν Ναζαρμπαγεβ δεν επιδοκίμασε την πρωτοβουλία των λαϊκών αντιπροσώπων. Το Κοινοβούλιο τελικά ψήφισε νόμο με πλειοψηφία αντίθετα με τη γνώμη της ηγεσίας της χώρας (υπάρχει τέτοια διαδικασία) και τον απέστειλε για υπογραφή στον Νουρσουλταν Ναζαρμπαγεβ. Ο Πρόεδρος με τη σειρά του απευθύνθηκε στο Συνταγματικό Συμβούλιο (Σ.Σ.) με την εντολή να εξετάσει το έγγραφο σε σχέση με τον Θεμελιώδη νόμο. Το Συνταγματικό Συμβούλιο τον εθεώρησε ως νομικά μη ορθό. Η ανακρίβεια της παράθεσης των συνταγματικών προδιαγραφών κατά τη γνώμη εγκύρων νομικών μπορεί πρακτικά να επιφέρει ανισορροπία στα κρατικά και κοινωνικά όργανα που προβλέπονται από το σύνταγμα.
Οφείλουμε να επικεντρώσουμε την προσοχή στο γεγονός των ανεπαρκειών στο νόμο στην ατελή νομική δομή. Από εδώ δεν πρέπει βέβαια να οδηγούμεθα στη σκέψη ότι το δημοψήφισμα ως δημοκρατική μορφή έκφρασης της βούλησης των εκλογέων αντιτίθεται στο Σύνταγμα. Δεν αντιτίθεται στον Θεμελιώδη νόμο και το ζήτημα το οποίο είχε σχεδιασθεί να τεθεί σε διαβούλευση στους πολίτες του Καζακστάν. Να, πώς σχολίασε την κατάσταση ο πρόεδρος του ΣΣ Ιγκορ Ρόγκοβ «το Σύνταγμα καθορίζει το πανεθνικό δημοψήφισμα ως μορφή άμεσης πραγματοποίησης από το λαό της εξουσίας του και ως δημοκρατική μέθοδο λύσης ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών ζητημάτων του κρατικού βίου, συνεπώς αυτό μπορεί και να είναι το ζήτημα της παράτασης της προεδρικής θητείας».
Με αυτό τον τρόπο η πρωτοβουλία για διεξαγωγή δημοψηφίσματος στο λαό θα μπορούσε να προχωρήσει. Είναι άλλο θέμα κατά πόσο αυτό συμπίπτει με τις κοινά αποδεκτές δημοκρατικές αρχές: Το ερώτημα είναι στρυφνό. Καθ' όσον στη διάρκεια του μήνα η προσοχή των διεθνών ειδικών συγκεντρώθηκε σε αυτή την κεντροασιατική χώρα. Οι ΗΠΑ και η Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση με διπλωματικό τρόπο εμίλησαν για την αντιδημοκρατικότητα αυτού του βήματος. Στο Καζακστάν θεωρούν ότι η πραγματοποίηση της βούλησης του λαού με το πανεθνικό δημοψήφισμα είναι μια από τις κύριες εκφράσεις της δημοκρατίας. Για την ύπαρξη σε αυτό ακριβώς της βούλησης του λαού μαρτυρά η συλλογή των υπογραφών πάνω από 5 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων, δηλαδή περισσότερο από τον μισό πληθυσμό του Καζακστάν, που έχει δικαίωμα ψήφου, εξεφράσθη υπέρ της παράτασης της θητείας της ηγεσίας της χώρας.
Με αυτό τον τρόπο ενώπιον του προέδρου παρουσιάσθηκε ένα δίλημμα ...από τη θέση του δυτικού κατανόησε ότι η διεξαγωγή δημοψηφίσματος πιθανόν να προκαλέσει διαφορετική αντίδραση της παγκόσμιας κοινότητας, να επηρεάσει στην απώλεια της φήμης του κράτους και του προσώπου του ίδιου του Ναζαρμπαγεβ. Από τη θέση του ηγέτη, του επικεφαλής του κράτους αυτός δεν μπορεί να αγνοήσει τη γνώμη πέντε εκατομμυρίων πολιτών του Καζακστάν.
Σε αυτή την όχι απλή κατάσταση ο πρόεδρος του Καζακστάν επέλεξε τη μοναδική διαλλακτική απόφαση να πραγματοποιηθούν πρόωρες εκλογές για την ηγεσία της χώρας.
Η θέση του προέδρου της ΔΚ έλαβε ευρεία κοινωνική αναγνώριση στον κόσμο και χώρες - συνεταίρους και έγκυρους οργανισμούς. Την υπαναχώρηση από το δημοψήφισμα επιδοκίμασε ο πρόεδρος του ΟΑΣΕ υπουργός εξωτερικών Λιθουανίας Αουρονιους Αζουμπαλις. Την πρώτη Φεβρουαρίου η Πρεσβεία των ΗΠΑ στο Καζακστάν διένεμε δήλωση με την οποία χαιρετίζει την απόφαση του Προέδρου Ναζαρμπαγεβ.
Η ηγεσία του Καζακστάν επέδειξε την προσήλωση της στις δημοκρατικές αξίες και αυτό κατά τη γνώμη των πολιτικών αναλυτών επέφερε πολιτικά «απερκοτ» νίκη στα σημεία κατά όλων των αντιπάλων οι οποίοι εξέφρασαν κριτική κατά του δημοψηφίσματος.
Τώρα στα διεθνή δίκτυα ακούγονται εντελώς άλλα σχόλια σχετικά με τη Δημοκρατία του Καζακστάν. Αυτή η χώρα πραγματικά μοιάζει με νησίδα σταθερότητας, ιδιαίτερα στο φόντο της Μέσης Ανατολής.​ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 15.2.2011​*ΞΕΝΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ​**Η Επιλογή Εγινε​*Η νίκη του Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγιεβ στις προεδρικές εκλογές σήμανε μια σημαντική επιτυχία της γραφειοκρατίας του Καζακστάν, τόσο πολιτικά όσο και οικονομικά. Παρά το γεγονός ότι οι εκλογές έχουν γίνει μέρος της ιστορίας, η οργάνωση τους και τα αποτελέσματα τους θα είναι για πολύ καιρό ακόμα το θέμα της ερευνητικής και πολιτικής ανάλυσης, επιπτώσεις των απόψεων και αξιολογήσεων, τόσο στο εσωτερικό όσο και στο εξωτερικό.
Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι οι μάρτυρες αυτής της πειστικής νίκης του εν ενεργεία Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας του Καζακστάν έγιναν αξιόπιστοι συνεργάτες μεταξύ των συμπατριωτών του και πολλοί διεθνείς παρατηρητές (περισσότερα από χίλια άτομα) από δεκάδες χώρες και οργανισμούς (ΟΑΣΕ/ODIHR, Κοινοβουλευτική Συνέλευση της Ευρώπης και των τουρκόφωνων χωρών, Οργανισμός της Ισλαμικής Διάσκεψης, SCO και CIS, κ.λπ.). Περισσότεροι από 90 δημοσιογράφοι των ξένων μέσων ενημέρωσης ήταν διαπιστευμένοι στην Κεντρική Εκλογική Επιτροπή, οι οποίοι μετέφεραν αμέσως την είδηση της νίκης του Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγιεβ στον πλανήτη.
Σε αυτή τη μοιραία μέρα για τη χώρα του Καζακστάν οι πολίτες έδειξαν σε όλο τον κόσμο, ένα πρωτοφανές επίπεδο δημοκρατικής κοινότητας, τον πολιτικό τους ακτιβισμό και την ευθύνη. Και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πολιτών της Δημοκρατίας του Καζακστάν έδωσε την ψήφο της υπέρ του εν ενεργεία αρχηγού κράτους - του πρώτου προέδρου Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγιεβ.
Οι τρέχουσες προεδρικές εκλογές διεξήχθησαν υπό τη στενή επίβλεψη των διεθνών οργανισμών, καθώς το προηγούμενο έτος το Καζακστάν είχε την προεδρία του στον ΟΑΣΕ, φέτος θα πάρει την προεδρία στον Οργανισμό της Ισλαμικής Διάσκεψης. Για να αποφευχθεί η χειραγώγηση και κερδοσκοπία από την αντιπολίτευση και άλλους οργανισμούς, η ΚΕΕ (Κεντρική Εκλογική Επιτροπή) της χώρας στις εκλογές αυτές απέρριψε εντελώς την ψηφοφορία του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος «Σαϊλάου», η οποία είχε καθιερωθεί για τις εκλογές του 2005 και του 2007. Στήθηκαν πάνω από 13.000 εκλογικά τμήματα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου 35 διπλωματικές αποστολές του Καζακστάν στο εξωτερικό) για περισσότερους από 9 εκατομμύρια πολιτών της χώρας με δικαίωμα ψήφου.
Προφανώς, το σημαντικό είναι ότι οι εκλογές διεξήχθησαν σε ένα περιβάλλον μέγιστης διαφάνειας, νομιμότητας και ειλικρίνειας σε όλα τα στάδια της εκλογικής διαδικασίας. Ολοι οι υποψήφιοι έχουν προβλεφθεί με Ίσους όρους. Ολοι τους είχαν την ευκαιρία να εκφράσουν τη γνώμη τους, να πραγματοποιήσουν το έργο προπαγάνδας.Την ημέρα της ψηφοφορίας σε εκλογικά τμήματα υπήρχαν τα πληρεξούσια πρόσωπα των υποψήφιων Προέδρων της Δημοκρατίας του Καζακστάν, διεθνείς και ανεξάρτητοι παρατηρητές.
Η επιλογή των πολιτών του Καζακστάν έχει προκληθεί από μια σειρά από αντικειμενικούς λόγους. Ειδικότερα, το μέσο ετήσιο ΑΕΠ αυξάνεται με ρυθμό 7-8%, και κατά κεφαλή το ποσοστό αυτό αγγίζει τα €7,000. Το Καζακστάν, υπό την καθοδήγηση του Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγιεβ, είναι μία από τις πρώτες δημοκρατίες της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ενωσης που ξεπέρασε την παγκόσμια χρηματοπιστωτική και οικονομική κρίση. Πολλή προσοχή δίνεται στα κοινωνικά θέματα και θέματα υγείας, παιδείας, πολιτισμού, ανάπτυξης, του «ανθρώπινου δυναμικού».
Ο Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγιεβ έχει ήδη μπει στην ιστορία όχι μόνο ως ο ιδρυτής της ανεξάρτητης Δημοκρατίας του Καζακστάν, αλλά και ως ένας επιτυχημένος στρατηγός για τις κοινωνικο-οικονομικές και πολιτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις. Στην καρδιά της πολιτικής του Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγιεβ είναι κατανοητές οι βασικές προτεραιότητες του κάθε πολίτη.
Σήμερα, μετά το τέλος της εκστρατείας, με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα μπορούμε να υποστηρίξουμε ότι οι αντίπαλοι δεν είχαν πραγματικά καμιά πιθανότητα επιτυχίας. Καθώς οι ανταγωνιστές του εν ενεργεία Προέδρου, στην πραγματικότητα, δεν πρότειναν κάτι καινούργιο, περιορίζοντας με την πλειοψηφία τους μόνο με τα λαϊκά συνθήματα.
Η πορεία του Καζακστάν προς τη Δημοκρατία είναι μοναδική ως προς την δημιουργία θέσεων, συνδέοντας αρμονικά ευρωπαϊκά χαρακτηριστικά με τα τοπικά χαρακτηριστικά, τον αβαν-γκαρντισμό με συντηρητισμό, τον πραγματισμό με τα τετριμμένα. Χάρη σε αυτό η χώρα υπερασπίστηκε ενώπιον της διεθνούς κοινότητας την ταυτότητα της, και μπαίνοντας σε ένα «κοινό δοχείο» της ανθρωπότητας, δεν διαλύθηκε σε αυτό, όπως πολλά μικρά έθνη.
Ναι, η τακτή εκλογή του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας του Καζακστάν πραγματοποιήθηκε. Σε γενικές γραμμές, πέρασαν χωρίς υπερβολές, υπερβολική πολιτικοποίηση και σκάνδαλα. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτό οφείλεται στην ευημερούσα οικονομική κατάσταση της χώρας και σταθερή πολιτική ανάπτυξη του κράτους.
Τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα δείχνουν ότι οι άνθρωποι του Καζακστάν ψήφισαν για τη σταθερότητα, την ειρήνη και την τάξη που επικρατεί στην κοινωνία, και υποστήριξαν την πορεία που συντελείται από τον σημερινό Πρόεδρο.​
ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 5.4.2011​*ΞΕΝΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ​**Δέκα έξι χρόνια δημοκρατικού συνταγματικού βίου του Καζακστάν.*​Σήμερα η Δημοκρατία του Καζακστάν γιορτάζει μια από τις κύριες επίσημες γιορτές στη χώρα, την Ημέρα του Συντάγματος, το οποίο εγκρίθηκε με ένα δημοψήφισμα το 1995.
Το πρώτο άρθρο του Συντάγματος του Καζακστάν θεμελιώνει την αρχή της ανάπτυξης της χώρας ως ενός δημοκρατικού, κοσμικού κράτους δικαίου και κοινωνίας, του οποίου οι υψηλότερες αξίες είναι ο πολίτης, η ζωή, τα δικαιώματα και οι ελευθερίες του. Προς το παρόν, η μορφή της διακυβέρνησης στη Δημοκρατία του Καζακστάν είναι ένα ενιαίο κράτος με μια ημιπροεδρική μορφή διακυβέρνησης.
Το Καζακστάν είναι ο ηγέτης της Κεντρικής Ασίας και αναγνωρισμένος παίκτης της διεθνούς πολιτικής. Έτσι, τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο στην πρωτεύουσα Αστάνα έγινε η Σύνοδος Κορυφής του ΟΑΣΕ στην οποία συμμετείχαν περισσότερες από 55 χώρες και δεκάδες διεθνείς οργανισμοί. Αυτό το καλοκαίρι στη νέα πρωτεύουσα του Καζακστάν συνεδρίασε το Συμβούλιο των Υπουργών Εξωτερικών του Οργανισμού Ισλαμικής Διάσκεψης. Το χειμώνα του τρέχοντος έτους πραγματοποιήθηκαν στις πόλεις Αστάνα και Αλμάτι οι Ασιατικοί Αγώνες.
Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι το Καζακστάν ανέπτυξε μια σειρά από διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένες ιδέες. Ειδικότερα, η χώρα έχει εκουσίως παραιτηθεί από το τέταρτο στον κόσμο οπλοστάσιο των πυρηνικών πυραύλων, και πρότεινε τη δημιουργία στην Κεντρική Ασία μιας ζώνης ελεύθερης από πυρηνικά όπλα. Προκειμένου να προωθήσει την ειρήνη, την αρμονία και την κοινωνική ανοχή και συνοχή, που είναι αμετάβλητες αρχές της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης, για την επίτευξη αμοιβαίου σεβασμού μεταξύ των θρησκειών, θρησκευμάτων, εθνών και εθνικοτήτων, πραγματοποιήθηκε υπό την ηγεσία του προέδρου Νουρσουλτάν Ναζαρμπάγιεφ ένα φόρουμ των παραδοσιακών θρησκειών του κόσμου, το οποίο συγκέντρωσε πάνω από 60 αποστολές διαφόρων θρησκευτικών δογμάτων.
Διεθνείς εμπειρογνώμονες λένε ότι, παρά το νεαρό της ηλικίας της χώρας, η Δημοκρατία του Καζακστάν έχει γίνει ένας από τους κορυφαίους διεθνείς φορείς, που συνδέουν την Ανατολή με τη Δύση, την παράδοση με την καινοτομία, ένα παράδειγμα για τα άλλα κράτη.
Το παραπάνω έγινε δυνατό χάρη στις μεταρρυθμίσεις στο Καζακστάν, οι οποίες αποσκοπούν στη βελτίωση της ποιότητας των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών, στην ενίσχυση της συνεργασίας μεταξύ κράτους και κοινωνίας των πολιτών, στην κοινωνική και νομική προστασία του πληθυσμού και στη διατήρηση εσωτερικής σταθερότητας.
Το σημερινό Σύνταγμα της Δημοκρατίας του Καζακστάν όχι μόνο επιτρέπει να εκτιμηθεί το κράτος και το δίκαιο της χώρας, όπως είναι, αλλά για να δει κανείς αυτή τη χώρα, το λαό της και το πολίτευμα της όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι. Η δημοκρατική μορφή διακυβέρνησης και ενιαία ακεραιότητα του Καζακστάν, η άμεση και αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία, τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες και τα πολιτικά δικαιώματα, οι αναγνωρισμένες μορφές ιδιοκτησίας και πολιτικού πλουραλισμού, η διεθνοτική συναίνεση που κατοχυρώνονται από το Σύνταγμα της Δημοκρατίας του Καζακστάν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τις μακροπρόθεσμες ανάγκες και τις ιστορικές τάσεις ανάπτυξης της χώρας.​
ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 30.8.2011​


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2011)

Θα αποφασίσω άλλη ώρα και στιγμή αν θα τα προσπεράσω, αλλά τώρα δεν μπόρεσα να προσπεράσω το «απερκοτ». Είναι το αντίθετο τού «πουτ δε κοτ ντάουν», έτσι; 

:)


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2011)

Ένα αφιέρωμα που, αν είχα την τύχη να μπορώ να πάω, δεν θα το έχανα με τίποτα. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Οι καλύτερες ταινίες (για το 2011) των Protagonιστών.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.dolce&id=10852

Βλέπω ότι συμφωνώ με τον Κουτσογιαννόπουλο στον _Χωρισμό_. Αλλά δεν έχω δει το Artist.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 12, 2012)

Μαζεμένα και σύντομα: Διασκέδασα πολύ με τον Άπιστο, τρόμαξα με το καλοφτιαγμένο Perfect sense (Nickel, θα χορτάσεις Eva Green!), ευχαριστήθηκα το ρομαντικό, λίγο παλιομοδίτικο Ανώνυμοι ρομαντικοί, απογοητεύτηκα πολύ με το Δέρμα που κατοικώ, με άφησαν τελείως αδιάφορη Αι ειδοί του Μαρτίου. 
Έβγαλα δουλειά μέσα στις γιορτές!


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2012)

Elsa said:


> ... τρόμαξα με το καλοφτιαγμένο Perfect sense (Nickel, θα χορτάσεις Eva Green!)


Χορταίνεται; Έκανα την πιο έμμεση αναφορά στην ταινία μέσω μουσικής, από το δυσεξιχνίαστο κομμάτι που ακούγεται τη στιγμή που χορεύουν. 

Και ναι, η ταινία μεταδίδει εύκολα τον τρόμο του αιφνιδιαστικού και ανεξήγητου. Ταυτόχρονα, σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι με οργή τα μη αιφνιδιαστικά και μη ανεξήγητα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2012)

Η Έλσα μου θυμίζει πόσο πίσω έχω μείνει με το περσινό σινεμά. :scared::curse:


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2012)

Από Καθημερινή:

*Το Ιράν διέλυσε την κυριότερη κινηματογραφική ένωση της χώρας
*
Το Σπίτι του Κινηματογράφου, η κυριότερη ένωση δημιουργών της Έβδομης Τέχνης στο Ιράν, διαλύθηκε στις αρχές του μήνα έπειτα από διαταγή του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, παρά τις διαμαρτυρίες επιφανών κινηματογραφιστών, μεταδίδουν σήμερα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης της χώρας.

Το υπουργείο κατηγόρησε το Σπίτι ότι μετέβαλε το καταστατικό του χωρίς την άδεια των αρχών, απαλείφοντας την αναφορά που υπογραμμίζει την στράτευση της ένωσης στις αρχές του ιρανικού Συντάγματος. 

(...)


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2012)

Εγώ έκανα ποδαρικό με το ατμοσφαιρικό Κολαστήριο (1988) του Ούγγρου Μπέλα Ταρρ. Πολύ καλό πρώτο μέρος, κοιλιά στο δεύτερο. Ιδιοσυγκρασιακή ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία, πολλή βροχή και ομίχλη, πινελιές από Αντονιόνι (Κραυγή), αλλά χωρίς μίμηση. Ο υποτιτλισμός πολύ καλός, πιστεύω (λέω 'πιστεύω' γιατί δεν ξέρω ουγγρικά), γιατί δεν υπήρχαν παραλογισμοί (σε αντίθεση με τη σφαγή που του είχε γίνει στο αφιέρωμα του Καναλιού της Βουλής το 2007). Τώρα ο/η υποτιτλιστής/τρια πατούσε γερά. Δεν ξέρω αν τα εύσημα πρέπει να δοθούν και στη New Star, που φέρνει όλες αυτές τις ταινίες (όπως και την Απληστία ή τον Φάουστ του Σοκούροφ, που είχε επίσης ιδιαίτερα καλούς υποτίτλους σ' ένα ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο έργο). *Μπράβο!*


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2012)

Μια και πιάσαμε την αργκό στο _funky_ (και όχι μόνο), προτείνω να βρείτε και να δείτε την ταινία _Ball of Fire_ του 1941, σκηνοθετημένη από τον Χάουαρντ Χοκς, με πρωταγωνιστές τον Γκάρι Κούπερ στο ρόλο του φιλόλογου μιας ομάδας σύνταξης εγκυκλοπαίδειας και την Μπάρμπαρα Στάνγουικ στο ρόλο μιας χορεύτριας που αναλαμβάνει να του διδάξει το νέο λεξιλόγιο της αργκό... και διάφορα άλλα σύμφωνα και φωνήεντα. Καθώς η χορεύτρια μετακομίζει στο κτίριο όπου μένουν και εργάζονται οι οκτώ καθηγητές της ομάδας, η ταινία θυμίζει λιγάκι (στην αρχή και όσο πατά η γάτα) τη _Χιονάτη και τα εφτά γεροντοπαλίκαρα_ με την Καρέζη. Όπως θα καταλάβατε, είναι μια ευχάριστη ρομαντική κωμωδία (έχει τσιμπήσει 7,9/10 στο imdb), αλλά για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τη γλώσσα έχει και πρόσθετες απολαύσεις. Π.χ.

— For instance, do you know what this means, "I'll get you on the Ameche"?
— No.
— Of course you don't. An Ameche is the telephone. On account of he invented it.
— Oh, no, he didn't.
— You know, in the movies.
— I see what you mean. Very interesting.

Και, πράγματι, στο Wiktionary:
*Ameche* (plural *Ameches*)
(US, dated, slang) A telephone.
[After Don Ameche, who played Alexander Graham Bell in a 1939 film.]

(Αν δεν ξέρετε τον Ντον Αμίτσι, είναι καιρός να αρχίσετε να βλέπετε παλιές ταινίες... Τουλάχιστον το _Trading Places_ του 1983.)

Η ταινία έχει και την παρακάτω φοβερή σκηνή με το Drum Boogie. Η Στάνγουικ (κάνει πως) τραγουδά, ο Τζιν Κρούπα παίζει στα ντραμ (και στο σπιρτόκουτο) και ο Γκάρι Γκούπερ παρακολουθεί σαν χαζός (δικαίως).


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2012)

Απολαυστική η αποπάνω ταινία, μελέτη για την αργκό της εποχής, με ιδέες και αυτή από τον «Πυγμαλίωνα» του Σο, και κλασικό το Drum Boogie του Κρούπα!

Αλλάζω σελίδα κι εποχή. Πρώτη συμμετοχή ελληνικής ταινίας στο Φεστιβάλ Σάντανς, πρώτη προβολή αύριο, οι θέσεις για όλες τις προβολές στο Παρκ Σίτι ήδη κλεισμένες (στο Σολτ Λέικ Σίτι μόνο έχει διαθέσιμες), μόνο σε λίστα αναμονής και αν. 

*Ο σκηνοθέτης Μπάμπης Mακρίδης πάει στο Sundance Festival* (Athens Voice, 11-1-'12)

Είναι –σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του– από τους πιο ανορθόγραφους ανθρώπους που υπάρχουν. Και είναι, επίσης, ο επόμενος κρίκος στην αλυσίδα της εξωστρέφειας του ελληνικού σινεμά. Η πρώτη του μεγάλου μήκους ταινία «L» είναι η παρθενική ελληνική συμμετοχή στο φεστιβάλ ανεξάρτητου κινηματογράφου Sundance (19-29/1). 

«Γεννήθηκα στην Καστοριά το 1970. 'Εχω κάνει μια μικρού μήκους ταινία, κάποια video clips και εκατοντάδες διαφημιστικά. Ακούω πολλή μουσική και οδηγώ μια βέσπα τρικάβαλο με το γιο και τη γυναίκα μου. Δεν έχω δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου, αλλά έχω περπατήσει σε παγωμένη λίμνη.
Το “L” (όπως “learners”) είναι μια ιστορία για έναν άντρα που ζει στο αυτοκίνητό του. Συναντάει τη γυναίκα και τα δυο παιδιά του συγκεκριμένες ώρες και ημέρες σε πάρκινγκ αυτοκινήτων. Η δουλειά του είναι να βρίσκει και να μεταφέρει το καλύτερο μέλι που υπάρχει σε έναν άντρα 50 ετών. Η εμφάνιση ενός καινούργιου οδηγού προκαλεί την απόλυσή του. Η ζωή του αλλάζει και θεωρεί παράλογο το ότι δεν τον εμπιστεύεται κανείς.
Δεν συμμερίζομαι ταμπέλες όπως “greek weird cinema”. Κάθε ταινία έχει το δικό της πλαίσιο. Τα τελευταία χρόνια οι Έλληνες σκηνοθέτες και οι συνεργάτες τους πήραν το σινεμά στα χέρια τους. Το έκαναν προσωπική και οικογενειακή υπόθεση. Το οικονομικό, επειδή ακριβώς δεν υπάρχει, πέρασε σε δεύτερο πλάνο. Τα θέματα επίσης έγιναν πιο παγκόσμια (sic). Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλος ο πλανήτης κοιτά την Ελλάδα από πολύ κοντά. Κοίτα τις διαδηλώσεις στους δρόμους, κοίτα και το σινεμά μας. 
Η ίδια η ταινία, μαζί με την πίστη της παραγωγού μου Αμάντας Λιβανού σε αυτήν, έφεραν το Sundance κοντά μας. Η χαρά μας από τότε είναι μεγάλη και προετοιμαζόμαστε κάθε ηλιόλουστη μέρα χορεύοντας στον ήλιο». 

_Το σενάριο του «L» ανήκει στους Ευθύμη Φιλίππου και Μπάμπη Μακρίδη και είναι βασισμένο σε μια ιδέα του Γιώργου Γυιόκα, πρωταγωνιστής είναι ο Άρης Σερβετάλης. Θα βγει στις αίθουσες το 2012 από τη Feelgood Entertainment. 

_
*L*

_L_ begins with an ode to being a bear and ends with an ode to the sea. What happens in between constitutes one of the more original, willfully bizarre films of the year. 

A man lives in his car. He’s 40 and separated from his wife and kids, who live in a different car. They meet in parking lots. A professional driver, the man delivers honey to a narcoleptic man and often dreams of his friend, who was killed when a hunter mistook him for a bear. Frequently late delivering honey, the man is fired, and his driving skills are questioned. Thrust into existential uncertainty, he abandons “car life” and joins a rogue motorbike gang. 

Cowriter/director Babis Makridis and cowriter Efthimis Filippou (_Dogtooth, Alps_) propel us into a funky, surreal world of deadpan absurdism. Beneath the postmodern detachment lies a quiet human struggle. Facing absurd existences, these characters are trying: to be better drivers, to be better bears. Even the score, a flawed rendition of _Moonlight Sonata,_ is trying to be better. 
 






Babis Makridis was born in Greece in 1970. He studied film in the Stavrakos Film School. His short film _The Last Fakir_ (2005) was awarded the Newcomer's Prize at the Drama Short Film Festival in Drama, Greece. In 2010 Raindance named Makridis one of “10 Greek Filmmakers to Watch.” _L_ is Makridis's first feature film. 

_PRODUCERS Amanda Livanou, Babis Makridis CINEMATOGRAPHER Thimios Bakatakis EDITOR Yannis Chalkiadakis ART DIRECTOR Dafni Kalogianni COMPOSER Coti K SOUND DESIGNER Costas Fylaktidis 

CAST Aris Servetalis, Makis Papadimitriou, Lefteris Mathaios, Nota Tserniafski, Stavros Raptis
_
Ε, ναι, σαντανσιάζομαι αυτές τις μέρες.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> [After Don Ameche, who played Alexander Graham Bell in a 1939 film.]



Sopa και υπάρχει ολόκληρη στο γιουτιούμπ (ακόμα):






He [Don Ameche] made his film debut in 1935 and by the late 1930s, had established himself as a leading actor in Hollywood. He appeared in such films as _Alexander's Ragtime Band_ (1938), as the title character in _The Story of Alexander Graham Bell_ (1939). It led to the use of the word, "ameche," as slang for telephone in common catchphrases, as noted by Mike Kilen in the _Iowa City Gazette_ (December 8, 1993): "The film prompted a generation to call people to the telephone with the phrase: 'You're wanted on the Ameche.'" 


_The Story of Alexander Graham Bell _ (1939)
Henry Fonda is notable in a supporting role as the “Mr. Watson” who hears the first words ever spoken over the telephone. In a pivotal scene, Bell, while working on the telephone, accidentally spills acid onto his lap and shouts in pain, “Mr. Watson, come here! I want you!”. Watson, barely able to contain his own excitement, rushes into the room and stammers out the news that he heard Bell calling out to him over the telephone receiver. Bell has Watson repeat his own words to him to confirm it, and the two men begin hopping around the room, with Watson yelling out a Native American war whoop.

That scene of jubilation was likely based on fact. In real life the Six Nations Mohawk Reserve near Bell's home in Brantford, Ontario awarded him the title of _Honorary Chief,_ about 1870, _for his work in translating the unwritten Mohawk language into Visible Speech symbols._ Bell was thrilled at his recognition by the Six Nations Reserve and throughout his life would launch into a Mohawk war dance when he was excited.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Εγώ περιμένω την ημέρα που μια ελληνική ταινία εντελώς mainstream και χωρίς ίχνος (θολο)κουλτούρας, παραξενιάς κλπ θα γίνει γνωστή και παραέξω. Κανένα αστυνομικό, καμιά κωμωδία κλπ. 

Στο μεταξύ, προχτές πήγα σινεμά και για κακή μου τύχη είδα το τρέιλερ της Γυναίκας με τα Μαύρα και δεν έχω κλείσει μάτι από τότε. Όταν το είχα δει στο θέατρο είχα κάνει μετά πέντε μέρες να κοιμηθώ. Δεν πήγα να δω ταινία τρόμου, γιατί να δω κι όλες τις διαφημίσεις ταινιών τρόμου;
Όσο για την ταινία που είδα, Shame. Εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα το υποκριτικό ταλέντο του Φασμπέντερ, και η ταινία ήθελε να μας πει κάτι, νομίζω κάτι όχι τόσο πολύπλοκο όσο το αναλύουν οι κριτικές. Αλλά τελικά γιατί χρειάζεται να κάνουν οι ηθοποιοί τέτοια πράγματα στην κάμερα; Τι κερδίσαμε που είδαμε τον ήρωα να πηγαίνει στην τουαλέτα; ΟΚ, στα πλαίσια σκηνής που τον δείχνει να ετοιμάζεται για τη δουλειά, αλλά γιατί; Υπήρχε περίπτωση να σκεφτούμε ότι ο ήρωας δεν έχει φυσικές ανάγκες; Κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Υπήρχε περίπτωση να σκεφτούμε ότι ο ήρωας δεν έχει φυσικές ανάγκες; Κλπ κλπ κλπ.


Η εντύπωση πάντως που αποκομίζεις από πολλές ταινίες είναι ότι οι ήρωες δεν έχουν φυσικές ανάγκες, ότι μπορούν να στεγνώσουν από βροχή αμέσως μόλις βρεθούν σε καλυμμένο χώρο, ότι έχουν λεφτά με ουρά αλλά χωρίς ωράριο, και ότι τελειώνουν τις τηλεφωνικές συνδιαλέξεις τους χωρίς να πουν ένα «γεια». Και πολλά άλλα τέτοια, βέβαια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και πολλά άλλα τέτοια, βέβαια.


Όπως ότι είναι από ατσάλι και ατσαλάκωτοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> Όπως ότι είναι από ατσάλι και ατσαλάκωτοι.


Ή ότι βρίσκουν πάντα να παρκάρουν νόμιμα ακριβώς έξω από τον προορισμό τους.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2012)

Κι όταν βλέπεις τον Σπάιντερμαν διαπιστώνεις ότι ο ήρωας μπορεί να ανεβαίνει σε κάθετους τοίχους, εντάξει. 
Όπως είπα, δε νομίζω ότι αυτή η λεπτομέρεια ήταν απαραίτητη για την υπόθεση. Λίγο πιο κάτω στην ταινία (ακολουθεί σπόιλερ για όσους δεν την έχουν δεί και σκοπεύουν να τη δουν) ο ήρωας επισκέπτεται δύο πόρνες και βλέπουμε και τους τρεις στο κρεββάτι σε διάφορες φάσεις, στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται και μερικά δευτερόλεπτα όπου ο πρωταγωνιστής βρίσκεται με το πρόσωπο θαμμένο στα οπίσθια της μίας ηθοποιού. Η σκηνή αυτή (όλη, όχι το συγκεκριμένο σημείο) έχει σημαντική θέση στην πλοκή, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι αυτά τα πέντε δευτερόλεπτα μας έδωσαν να καταλάβουμε κάτι που δεν το καταλάβαμε αλλού στην ταινία. Η διαφωνία μου ήταν στο ότι υποτίθεται ότι βλέπουμε κανονικούς ηθοποιούς, όχι πορνοστάρ, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι αναγκαίο να κάνουν οι ηθοποιοί τέτοια πράγματα στην κάμερα και θεωρείται και δείγμα υποκριτικού ταλέντου και αφοσίωσης στην τέχνη κλπ κλπ. Μου θύμισε την περίπτωση της ταινίας Intimacy του 2001, όπου οι πρωταγωνιστές κάνουν στ'αλήθεια ό,τι γίνεται συνήθως στ'αλήθεια στις τσόντες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απαιτεί ο ρόλος τέτοιο ρεαλισμό. Αν το δούμε από την πλευρά του/ της ηθοποιού, ο/η ηθοποιός εκείνη τη στιγμή εργάζεται. Από πότε το "εργάζομαι" σημαίνει και "εκδίδομαι". Στο κάτω κάτω κανένας δεν απαιτεί να βάζουν αληθινές σφαίρες στα όπλα στο σινεμά, παρόλο που το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν πολύ ρεαλιστικότερο, και θα είχε και πιο πολύ σασπένς.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2012)

Υποκριτικό ταλέντο, my her ass! Θέλουν το κατάλληλο παράγγελμα τέτοια γυμνάσια: about face! 
Άσε που μπορεί να ήταν καμιά stand-in, ντουμπλέρ (ντουμπλέζ; ντουμπλφάς και δε θα ξαναφάς). 
Από την άλλη, asskissing will get you to the top.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2012)

:lol::lol::clap:
Το έθεσες σωστά, Δαεμάνε. Κι εγώ παρόμοια σκέφτηκα σε εκείνο το σημείο. 
Όσο για την ντουμπλέζ, οι δύο ηθοποιοί που έπαιζαν τις πόρνες δεν είχαν λόγια και εμφανίζονται μόνο σ' αυτή τη σκηνή, οπότε δε νομίζω να τις ντουμπλάρανε, όσο για τον πρωταγωνιστή, method acting είναι αυτό, δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2012)

Θεόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος (1935-2012)

Το τελευταίο πλατό
Greek Filmmaker Theo Angelopoulos Dies In Accident


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2012)

Και ένα άλλο από το Protagon, που μου άρεσε σα στιγμιότυπο: στιχομυθία Διακογιάννη-Αγγελόπουλου


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> Από την άλλη, asskissing will get you to the top.


Αυτό το λινκ θα ενθουσίαζε τον Πεντζίκη, μέγα οπαδό της ψηφαρίθμησης!


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Να προσθέσω το _Τελευταίο πλάνο του Τεό_ της Βένας Γεωργακοπούλου, από το Protagon.gr.


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2012)

Σενάρια υπάρχουν· αλλά ποιος θα τ' αγγίξει;... (Τα Νέα)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 27, 2012)

Είδα πριν από μερικές μέρες το Terraferma και το βρήκα εξαιρετικό. Σαν να βλέπεις ιταλικό νεορεαλισμό με χρώμα. Οι φάτσες δε των νησιωτών, είναι σαν να ξέμειναν από το "η γη τρέμει"!
Είδα και το "Artist" μόλις χτες, και σχεδόν το ξέχασα κιόλας. Το πιο αξιομνημόνευτο στοιχείο του νομίζω πως ήταν εκείνο το χαριτωμένο σκυλάκι που πρωταγωνιστούσε...


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2012)

Κι εγώ δύο ταινίες του Σοκούροφ: τον Ήλιο (περί Χιροχίτο το 1945) και την Αλεξάντρα (μια γιαγιά σε διήμερη επίσκεψη σε ρωσικό στρατόπεδο στην Τσετσενία). Ο Σοκούροφ έχει το καλό ότι δεν έχει μανιέρα. Αλλάζει συνεχώς. Εντωμεταξύ, προβάλλεται στις αίθουσες η Λούλου (Κουτί της Πανδώρας) του Παμπστ (η New Star κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2012)

Είδα σε dvd το The Tourist με τον Τζόνι Ντεπ και την Αντζελίνα Ζολί. Όταν τελείωσε η ταινία, έψαξα στο IMDb τα στοιχεία του δημιουργού, επειδή ήταν μια από τις πιο γελοίες ταινίες που έχω δει στη ζωή μου. Με τεράστια έκπληξη ανακάλυψα ότι το σενάριο και η σκηνοθεσία ήταν του *Florian Henckel von Donnersmarck*, δηλαδή του δημιουργού του The Lives of Others. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι αυτό το εξωφρενικά γελοίο σενάριο και αυτή η σκηνοθεσία οφείλονται στον ίδιο άνθρωπο που η προηγούμενη ταινία του ήταν από τις καλύτερες που έχω δει στη ζωή μου. Φυσικά το The Lives of Others έχει βαθμολογία 8,5 στα 10 στο IMDb, ενώ ο Τουρίστας μόλις 5,9 στα 10. Ψήφισα κι εγώ και το βαθμολόγησα επιεικώς με 3.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Το πιο κακό, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι ότι πήγε ο Ντεπ με το δέος ότι θα δουλέψει με τον σκηνοθέτη της _Ζωής_ και έπαιξε το ρόλο του με κάθε σοβαρότητα, ενώ θα έπρεπε κάποιος να του πει ότι πρέπει να τον παίξει όπως στους _Πειρατές της Καραϊβικής_. Αν μάλιστα έκανε και το αξάν...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2012)

Όντως, θύμιζε λίγο Πειρατές της Καραϊβικής, αλλά πέρασε και δεν ακούμπησε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ο σεναριογράφος- σκηνοθέτης ήθελε να κάνει μια κωμική περιπέτεια του "διεθνούς τζετ-σετ" και απλούστατα, είναι ζόρικο αυτό το είδος, Κυρίως γιατί το εξάντλησαν από τη δεκαετία του '70. 
Δεν θα έλεγα ότι δείχνει ότι όταν έρχονται τα λεφτά και τα μεγάλα ονόματα τα χάνουν οι σκηνοθέτες, γιατί και στη Ζωή των Άλλων είχε ονόματα και λεφτά, μόνο που δεν ήταν του Χόλιγουντ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Είδα και το "Artist" μόλις χτες, και σχεδόν το ξέχασα κιόλας. Το πιο αξιομνημόνευτο στοιχείο του νομίζω πως ήταν εκείνο το χαριτωμένο σκυλάκι που πρωταγωνιστούσε...



Έλσα είσαι άδικη. Η ταινία είχε πολύ καλή φωτογραφία, σκηνογραφία και ηχοληψία και η μουσική πήγαινε γάντι στις εικόνες. Ο σκύλος έπρεπε να προταθεί για Όσκαρ, όπως γράφτηκε κάπου. Σε κάποια σημεία η ταινία έκανε κοιλίτσα, βεβαίως, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. 
Ξαφνιάστηκα που ο _Ούγος_ του Σκορτσέζε πήρε τόσες υποψηφιότητες. Μου άρεσε πολύ για παιδική ταινία, αλλά δεν περίμενα να αρέσει τόσο.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλσα είσαι άδικη. Η ταινία είχε πολύ καλή φωτογραφία, σκηνογραφία και ηχοληψία και η μουσική πήγαινε γάντι στις εικόνες. Ο σκύλος έπρεπε να προταθεί για Όσκαρ, όπως γράφτηκε κάπου. Σε κάποια σημεία η ταινία έκανε κοιλίτσα, βεβαίως, αλλά τι να κάνουμε.



Ναι, ναι, δεν αντιλέγω, το είπα περισσότερο σε σχέση με το ντόρο που έκανε. Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό που είδαμε, έχει γίνει ξανά και ξανά, και πιο πετυχημένα, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2012)

Εσωτερικές αντιδράσεις για την ταινία «1453» στην Τουρκία (Βήμα)

και το πλήρες άρθρο στην αγγλική έκδοση της Χουριέτ: Conquest 1453

(Κάπου είχε ανεβάσει ο Earion σχετικά, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω... )


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...](Κάπου είχε ανεβάσει ο Earion σχετικά, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω... )



Γκουγκλάροντας πας εις την Πόλιν, αν εννοείς αυτό. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2012)

Όχι, κάπου έχει ανεβάσει τρέιλερ της ταινίας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2012)

Όχι, δεν το 'χε ανεβάσει στο φόρουμ — σ' το 'χε στείλει με μέιλ τ' Αγιαντώνη φέτος. :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2012)

Α, ρε Άλτσι...!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 23, 2012)

Χμμ...Μάλλον ιεροσυλία είναι που θα ποστάρω αυτήν την ανάρτηση στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, οπότε αν θέλετε το μετακινείτε :)
Αλήθεια δεν το ήξερα ότι είναι στα σκαριά τέτοιο αριστούργημα. Το βρήκα τοιχοκολλημένο στο φατσαμπούκι μου και έπαθα 45 συνεχόμενα εγκεφαλικά. Και επειδή τα καλά πρέπει να μοιράζονται, βουαλά:

17 Νοέμβρη, δε μούβι! 






Το μόνο σχόλιο που θα επιτρέψω στον εαυτό μου είναι ότι βλέποντας το τρέιλερ περιμένω να σκάσει ο Ξηρός φωνάζοντας "Με θυμάσαι ρε πούστη;" αλά Γαρδέλης. :devil:


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, εγώ άλλη ταινία περίμενα για αυτό το ζήτημα. Θυμάται κανείς το άρθρο του Νίκολας Κέιτζ στο Vanity Fair, Ιανουάριο του 2007 με τίτλο Race Against Terror; Είναι γραμμένο σαν αστυνομικό διήγημα προσαρμοσμένο στο αμερικάνικο κοινό, έτοιμο για χολιγουντιανή σεναριοποίηση, έχει: 
α. τον ηρωικό attοrney general (Ντε Νίρο; Πατσίνο; ) 
β. τον άτεγκτο νεαρό DA (Λεονάρδος ντι Κάπριος)
γ. τον αστυνόμο- λαγωνικό, "street-smart veteran of the homicide bureau" (ο Τζακ Νίκολσον κι ο Κλιντ Ήστγουντ έχουν μεγαλώσει, οπότε ας πούμε Χάρβει Καϊτέλ)
δ. τον άνθρωπο από τη Σκότλαντ Γιάρντ (ελλείψει του Ντέηβιντ Νίβεν, Ντάνιελ Ντέι Λιούις, φυσικά)

Στο ρόλο του Γιωτόπουλου ο Κέβιν Σπέισι. 
Σάββας Ξηρός ο Μπενίσιο ντελ Τόρο. 
Μοιραία γυναίκα της ταινίας η Εύα Μέντες (στριπτιζού - για το μουσικοχορευτικό με ολίγη από μπουτάκι με ντεκόρ υπόκοσμο)
Γκεστ σταρ στο ρόλο του παπα-Ξηρού, αναβαθμισμένου σε αρχιεπίσκοπο φυσικά, γιατί εδώ είναι Χόλιγουντ δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε, ο Τζέρεμης ο Άιρονς, γιατί πλέον μόνο με μούσι βλέπεται και του παν τα ράσα. 
Σπεσιαλ γκεστ σταρ η Κατρίν Ντενέβ στο ρόλο της Άννας. 

Με όλους αυτούς για Σκορτσέζε το βλέπω το πράμα. 

Εννοείται ότι θα γίνουν βελτιώσεις, είπαμε ήδη μία με τον παπά. Άλλη, με συγχρηματοδότηση ΕΟΤ, θα δείχνει επίθεση με ρουκέτες σε κινούμενο ιχ στα Μετέωρα γιατί δε γίνεται όλες οι επιθέσεις να γίνονται σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές. 

Να την βλέπεις την ταινία και να την φχαριστιέσαι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ξεχνάς ότι και η τρομοκρατία μας και η αντιμετώπισή της έχουν μια ελληνική στάμπα. Πώς να την προδώσεις και να την κάνεις Χόλιγουντ;

Δείγμα ελληνικής στάμπας:
— Στην ουσία, αυτοί είναι ουραγοί της αντίδρασης.
Υπότιτλος (0:50):
— In fact, they are the leaders.

Άντε να κάνεις rebranding μετά...


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Καλά όταν το Χόλιγουντ θα φτιάξει το μπλοκμπάστερ θα ζητάμε τα ρέστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2012)

Το τριβιδάκι της ημέρας --επειδή έψαχνα να βρω ποια ήταν αυτή η Ιταλίδα (! :)) τραγουδίστρια...

Fran Jeffries (born 1937 as Frances *Makris*, in San Jose, California) played the "Greek cousin" in the 1963 film _The Pink Panther_, in which she sang a song called "Meglio Stasera (It Had Better Be Tonight)" while she danced provocatively around a fireplace.

_Meglio Stasera_


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2012)

Απολαυστικό, ό,τι πρέπει πριν από κηδεία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το τριβιδάκι της ημέρας --επειδή έψαχνα να βρω ποια ήταν αυτή η Ιταλίδα (! :)) τραγουδίστρια...



Αφού όλα τα φωνήεντα τα κάνει διφθόγγους (όοου, έι, άι κλπ), ιταλίδα σου φάνηκε;

Άσχετη παρατήρηση: οι ελληνοαμερικανοί και οι απόγονοί τους είναι σε γενικές γραμμές εμφανίσιμοι άνθρωποι και ακόμα κι η πρώτη γενιά είχε βγάλει πολλούς καλλιτέχνες. Οι Έλληνες μετανάστες που έχω συναντήσει στην Ευρώπη όμως... Ασσορτί με το περιβάλλον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αφού όλα τα φωνήεντα τα κάνει διφθόγγους (όοου, έι, άι κλπ), ιταλίδα σου φάνηκε;


Ναι, Ιταλίδα που το παίζει Αμερικάνα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 27, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εμένα μου φάνηκε ακριβώς το αντίθετο: Αμερικανίδα που το παίζει Ιταλίδα. Όχι μόνο βάσει φωνηέντων, που λέει και η SBE, αλλά και των -chi-, -gli- που δεν τα λέει με φυσική προφορά.


SBE said:


> Άσχετη παρατήρηση: οι ελληνοαμερικανοί και οι απόγονοί τους είναι σε γενικές γραμμές εμφανίσιμοι άνθρωποι και ακόμα κι η πρώτη γενιά είχε βγάλει πολλούς καλλιτέχνες. Οι Έλληνες μετανάστες που έχω συναντήσει στην Ευρώπη όμως... Ασσορτί με το περιβάλλον.


Εγώ πάντως όσους Ελληνοαμερικάνους έχω γνωρίσει, ήταν λες και ήταν βγαλμένοι από το Γάμος αλά ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Αυτό τον καιρό προσπαθώ να δω όσες ταινίες έχασα στο σινεμά τα τελευταία δυο-τρία χρόνια, είτε με τη βοήθεια της τηλεόρασης είτε με τη βοήθεια του ντιβιντιού. Δυστυχώς μόνο απογοήτευση μέχρι στιγμής:

α. Μαύρος κύκνος: γιατί δε με προειδοποίησε κανείς ότι θα δώ $^%$%#&@; Το ξέρω ότι όπου ακούς πολλά΄Όσκαρ κρατάς μικρό καλάθι, αλλά άλλο να παίρνει βραβεία μια ταινία εύπεπτη, γενικής χρήσεως και παντός κοινού, κι άλλο να βραβεύεται μια βλακεία που είχε και σενάριο εξωπραγματικό γραμμένο προφανώς από άνθρωπο που δεν έχει ιδέα πως λειτουργεί ένας επαγγελματικός θίασος και που βάζει το ένα κλισέ μετά το άλλο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι απευθύνεται σε κορίτσια κάτω των 15 που ενθουσιάζονται με την ιδέα της μπαλαρίνας, όχι του μπαλέτου. Όσο για την πρωταγωνίστρια σε μία μόνο σκηνή παίζει κάπως.

β. Το δέντρο της ζωής: θέλει σινεμά. Μου άρεσε, αν και δεν είδα τις ερμηνείες που λένε οι κριτικές, κυρίως γιατί δεν είχε πολλά σημεία που χρειαζόταν να ερμηνεύσει ο ηθοποιός. 

γ. Το δέρμα που κατοικώ: λοιπόν, ο Μπαντέρας παίζει καλύτερα στη γλώσσα του και μπορεί να τον περάσεις και για ηθοποιό. Σιγά τη διαπίστωση. Κατα τ'άλλα η ταινία ήταν αηδιαστική και έπρεπε να είχα διαβάσει προσεκτικά το κουτί του ντιβιντιού που έγραφε contains sexual violence, gore and strong language. Η σκέψη ήταν σιγά τώρα, έχω δει κι έχω δει. Κανονικά έπρεπε να γράφει: σουρεαλιστικό ψυχολογικό θρίλερ, με εξωπραγματικά στοιχεία, αλλά με καλύτερη ατμόσφαιρα από αυτό που είδες τις προάλλες με τις μπαλαρίνες, οπότε ετοιμάσου να σου χαλάσει τη διάθεση.

δ. The Runaways: Τα πιτσιρίκια έχουν ταλέντο. Δεν αναγνώρισα καθόλου την πρωταγωνίστρια του Twilight, ίσως γιατί σε εκείνες τις ταινίες έχει το ίδιο ύφος συνέχεια, ενώ εδώ αλλάζει ύφος που και που. Η δε Ντακότα Φανινγκ είναι πολύ καλή. Η πλοκή εξελίσσεται σε εποχή που εγώ ήμουνα πολύ μικρή για να δίνω σημασία στη μουσική, μόνο τον απόηχο των σουξέ που ακούγονται στην ταινία θυμάμαι, αλλά τα κουρέματα, ντυσίματα, βαψίματα κλπ τα θυμάμαι γιατί μέναμε κοντά σε σχολείο και είχαμε δις ημερησίως παρέλαση έξω από την πόρτα μας. 

ε. Αδωξοι μπάσταρδη: αυτό το είδα στην τηλεόραση ενώ έκανα άλλες δουλειές και ίσως φταίει που δεν πρόσεχα, αλλά περίμενα να είναι ψυχαγωγική παρωδία-χαζομάρα, του στυλ καθίσαμε μια παρέα να δούμε τηλεόραση και να κάνουμε πλάκα, με καλή μουσική και με κανέναν εδώ- εκεί να πεθαίνει με εξωπραγματικό τρόπο σε αργή κίνηση. Κατάληξα ότι είναι από τις λίγες ταινίες που ο καθένας μιλάει τη γλώσσα του ρόλου του και δεν συνεννοούνται με τον αυτόματο μεταφραστή του Σταρτρεκ. Διαπίστωσα ότι χαραμίζει η ταινία ένα σωρό καλούς ηθοποιούς, και ότι αξίζει μόνο για τις ερμηνείες των γερμανόφωνων. Που τελικά και γι' αυτούς ισχύει ότι και για τον Μπαντέρας: στη γλώσσα τους είναι πολύ καλύτεροι, ειδικά η Κρούγκερ που σε όλους τους Αγγλόφωνους ρόλους της είναι απλώς μια ανέκφραστη γλάστρα που μουρμουρίζει. Θα μου πεις τη διεθνή καριέρα ουδείς εμίσησε. Παρεμπιπτόντως, πολύ μου άρεσε ο πολύγλωσσος που έπαιζε τον αξιωματικό και που τον είδα πρόσφατα στην τελευταία του Πολάνσκι. Ειδικά στη σκηνή που αρχίζει να μιλάει και ιταλικά. 

Και για να τελειώσω με πιο ευχάριστη νότα, είδα πρόσφατα στο σινεμά την τελευταία Μαπετοταινία και πολύ συγκινήθηκα. Η ταινία δε λέει και πολλά πράγματα μέχρι το σημείο που ξεκινάει το σώου, αλλά ακούγεται τόσες πολλές φορές στην ταινία "σας θυμάμαι από μικρός", που έ, ναι, κάτι σε πιάνει όταν το ακούς.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη για τα α,γ,ε που είχα δει και, έχεις δίκιο, έπρεπε να προειδοποιήσω κι εσάς... Το τρίτο μάλιστα δεν άντεξα να το δω ούτε ως τη μέση. Το _δέρμα_, ναι, πολύ μπλιάξ! 
Θα ψάξω να βρω τη Μαπετοταινία!


----------



## VickyN (Mar 5, 2012)

Είδε κανείς το ''Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy"; 

Όταν πολύγλωσσος σήμαινε ακόμα κατάσκοπος.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Μάπετς, στο σημείο που πάει να αρχίσει η παράσταση με το γνωστό τραγούδι οι δυο γέροι παίρνουν τις θέσεις τους και λέει ο ένας (με τα γκρίζα φρύδια) στον άλλο με το μουστάκι:
- Τριάντα χρόνια ονειρευόμουν αυτή τη στιγμή.
- Όνειρο το λες αυτό ή εφιάλτη;

Σε ένα άλλο σημείο εμφανίζεται η Σελίνα Γκόμεζ και λέει "δεν ξέρω ποιοί είσαστε, αλλά ο ατζέντης μου μου είπε να έρθω εδώ". Ό,τι θα πούνε δηλαδή όλα τα δεκεξάρικα. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό το φρούτο, αλλά όλα τα πουρά μου είπαν να πάω να το δω. 

Μάλιστα επειδή πήγα στο σινεμά στην παράσταση των εννέα και είχε γίνει κάποιο λάθος και μόνο στο ιντερνέτ έβλεπες ότι είχε Μάπετς στο πρόγραμμα ενώ στα έντυπα, καθώς και στη βιτρίνα του σινεμά δεν φαινόταν, στην αίθουσα ήμουνα μόνο εγώ κι ένας άλλος τύπος, ούτε καν πέντε άτομα, όπως τότε που είχαμε πάει να δούμε με κάτι συμφοιτητές την Εγκατάλειψη του Κοντσαλόφσκι στην κινηματογραφική λέσχη της ΦΕΞ (και φύγαμε στα μισά της ταινίας). Σαν παλιό σινεμά, που βλέπεις το σκηνοθέτη και τον παραγωγό να βλέπουν την ταινία μόνοι τους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Είδε κανείς το ''Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy";
> 
> Όταν πολύγλωσσος σήμαινε ακόμα κατάσκοπος.



Το είδα το φθινόπωρο που βγήκε και μου άρεσε πολύ. Ώρες ώρες δεν καταλάβαινα τιστοδιάλο λέγανε με τα συνθηματικά τους. Αλλά με πήγε πίσω στο σινεμά της εποχής που οι κακοί ήταν οι Ρώσοι και κυκλοφορούσαν δηλητηριασμένες ομπρέλλες και όλοι μίλαγαν με αποφθέγματα του στυλ "οι γερανοί πετούν τα μεσάνυχτα" και "το καλοκαίρι είναι βροχερό στο Κίεβο"

Είχε κι αυτή την ατμόσφαιρα της παλιάς δημόσιας υπηρεσίας που την πρόλαβα κι εγώ στην Αγγλία.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 5, 2012)

Το είδα πριν λίγο καιρό. Αρκετά καλή, αλλά γενικά μ'αρέσουν τέτοιου στυλ φιλμάκια, συν ότι εκτιμώ βαθύτατα τον Γκάρι Όλντμαν, άρα η αντικειμενικότητα πάει περίπατο! Θύμιζε όντως σινεμά εποχής, που λέει και η SBE, και επιπλέον κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι άγγλοι πρέπει να λατρεύουν σε βαθμό βίτσιου να φτιάχνουν ταινίες εποχής, μόνο και μόνο για να βρίσκουν όλα αυτά τα vintage πραματάκια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Και γιατί δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να βρεις παλιά πράγματα εδώ. Οι άνθρωποι δεν πετάνε τίποτα.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 9, 2012)

Είδα το Μεθυσμένο Ημερολόγιο (Rum Diary), βασισμένο σε μυθιστόρημα του Hunter S.Thompson. 

Καλογυρισμένο, ωραίες ερμηνείες, με τον Τζιοβάνι Ριμπίζι να ξεχωρίζει (για μένα) αν και κινείται στα όρια του γραφικού. Μην περιμένετε να δείτε κάτι σαν το ''Φόβο και παράνοια στο Λας Βέγκας'', ούτε κατά διάνοια. Ο Bruce Robinson (Withnail & I), το χειρίζεται λιγότερο ντελιριακά, πιο ρεαλιστικά και ήπια, χωρίς όμως να χάνεται και ο αυθορμητισμός και η τρέλα που πάντα χαρακτήριζε τα έργα και τις ημέρες του θείου Χάντερ. Γενικά μου άφησε καλή εντύπωση.

Κρέντιτς στον Μάικλ Ρίσπολι και τον Ρίτσαρντ Τζέκινς.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

Φιλμοκριτική για το Attenberg (δεν το 'χω δει) από τη New York Times. Καταλήγει:

Though it makes no reference to the current economic and political crisis in Greece, “Attenberg” is suffused with a sense of malaise — of stasis, if you prefer a Greek word — that way well reflect the contemporary national mood. It depicts a reality in which religious and secular structures of meaning have collapsed, in which motivation is in short supply, but in which life must nonetheless go on.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2012)

Το Newsletter της dGenerate Films (ειδικεύεται στις κινέζικες ταινίες) έχει ενδιαφέροντα ντοκιμαντέρ. Επίσης, πολύ μου άρεσε η φωτογραφία όπου τα αεροπλάνα καθρεφτίζονται μέσα στα νερά της λίμνης της χωματερής.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 19, 2012)

Όσοι αισθάνεστε υπερβολικά αισιόδοξοι μετά την χτεσινή πανυγηρική, μεγαλειώδη νίκη του κ. Βενιζέλου  και σας στραβοκοιτάνε οι γειτόνοι σας, ορίστε κάτι που θα σας προσγειώσει: Δείτε το "Detachment", του Tony Kaye (φοβερή φυσιογνωμία!) που είχε σκηνοθετήσει εκείνα τα καταπληκτικά "Μαθήματα Αμερικανικής Ιστορίας". Είναι και η τραγική φάτσα του Adrien Brody που βοηθάει, αλλά είναι και το σενάριο κι η σκηνοθεσία, θα έρθετε στα ίσα σας, εγγυημένα. Όσοι από σας είστε δάσκαλοι ή γονείς εφήβων, χμ, με το μαλακό, μπορεί να σας πέσει πιο βαρύ. 
Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να το δει ο νέος υπουργός παιδείας, νομίζω πως η προκάτοχός του ονειρεύεται κάτι τέτοιο για τα σχολεία μας, μπορεί να πάρει τίποτα ιδέες... 
Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα μεταφραστεί ο τίτλος στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Ξέρεις, Έλσα, ότι μας αρέσουν οι ίδιες ταινίες και βλέπω χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα όποια ταινία προτείνεις. Αλλά, πότε πότε, πρότεινε και καμιά κωμωδία. (Παρέμπ, και για τον Άρτιστ, ίδια γνώμη με τη δική σου. Σήμερα μάλιστα έφαγα και μια μιλφέιγ ίδια με την ταινία, αριστούργημα όσην ώρα την έτρωγα.)

Επειδή η _Αποστασιοποίηση_ δεν έχει καμιά ποίηση, θα το έλεγα _Αποστάσεις_. Όσοι έχουμε την παραμικρή ευαισθησία, κουβαλάμε και λίγες (ή πολλές) ενοχές για αυτές τις αποστάσεις, τις τάφρους που προστατεύουν τα κάστρα μας.

Ωστόσο, δεν θα μπέρδευα εδώ τους υπουργούς παιδείας. Το κεντρικότατο για μένα μήνυμα της ταινίας βγήκε στις σκηνές όπου λένε και ξαναλένε (μη διαβάσετε αν σκοπεύετε να δείτε την ταινία): «Where are the parents?».


----------



## Elsa (Mar 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ξέρεις, Έλσα, ότι μας αρέσουν οι ίδιες ταινίες και βλέπω χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα όποια ταινία προτείνεις. Αλλά, πότε πότε, πρότεινε και καμιά κωμωδία.


Περίμενε να δω τη Μαπετοταινία που σύστησε η SBE, τότε!  
Πάντως, δε φταίω μόνο εγώ και η κακή μου διάθεση, νομίζεις πως βγαίνουν και τίποτα καλές κωμωδίες; :s


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Τα είδα τα Μάπετς, δεν θα τα έβλεπα; Ήθελε κάνα δυο κλικ παραπάνω για να γίνει καλή κωμωδία. Πατάει στα σίγουρα και φθαρμένα και συνέχεια φοβάσαι ότι θα γλιστρήσει και θα φάει τη μούτρα της και τελικά το κατόρθωμά της είναι που, αν βάλεις και μια καλή μελό σκηνή στο τέλος, δεν τρώει τα μούτρα της.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2012)

Αμάν βρε νίκελ, τι άλλο θες πια; Κωμωδίες καλές που να ξελιγώνεσαι στα γέλια δε βγαίνουνε και τόσες. Κωμωδίες με μερικές αστείες σκηνές πολλές. Αλλά καλύτερα να δεις τηλεόραση για κωμωδία. 
Λοιπόν, για τους λάτρεις των ντοκυμανταίρ προτείνω το Σέννα. Είναι πολύ καλό ντοκυμανταίρ και μαθαίνεις και έμαθα και πολλά που δεν ήξερα για τη Φόρμουλα 1 και τον Σέννα. Όπως π.χ.:
α. ότι ο Σέννα ήταν γόνος εύπορης οικογένειας
β. ότι το ίδρυμά του ασχολείται με την καταπολέμηση του αναλφαβητισμού στη Βραζιλία
γ. ότι από τότε που πέθανε μέχρι τότε που γυρίστηκε το ντοκυμανταίρ δεν είχαν ξανασυμβεί θανατηφόρα ατυχήματα στη Φ1 (πήραν τα μέτρα τους)
και τέλος κατάλαβα γιατί η μητέρα μου όποτε τον αναφέρανε έλεγε "ωραίο παιδί".


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 22, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα'ναι του γούστου σας, αλλά αυτή φαίνεται καλή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Εγώ λέω να πάω να δω τους _Άθικτους_.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2012)

Τι να σου πω. Τις προάλλες πήγα και είδα τον Μπελαμή, αυτόν που στο σήκουελ θα τoν δείχνουν να μεταναστεύει στην Ελλάδα και να ανοίγει ουζερί. 
Ωραίες οι ηθοποιοί της ταινίας, ακόμα κι η Ούμα που με τρόμαξε με το άγριο ρετουσάρισμα που έχει κάνει (γιατί πάνε και χαλάνε τη φάτσα τους; ), και διαφωνώ με τους κριτικούς που είπαν ότι ο πρωταγωνιστής παίζει άσχημα αντιθέτως, παίζει τον αδιάφορο και τον πέρα βρέχει μια χαρά. Αλλά το σενάριο χάνει από πολλές μεριές και απέτυχε η προσπάθεια να συμπυκνώσουν το μυθιστόρημα σε μιάμιση ώρα ταινία. Όλα γίνονται το ένα μετά το άλλο χωρίς να φαίνεται πουθενά καμιά εξέλιξη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ λέω να πάω να δω τους _Άθικτους_.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/


Μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι δεν μπορούμε να γελάσουμε πια παρά με τα χάλια μας. Αλλά να μη σας το χαλάσω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στις σοβαρές ταινίες:

_Monsieur Lazhar_, υποψηφιότητα του Καναδά για το Όσκαρ Καλύτερης Ξένης Ταινίας (που καλώς το πήρε ο _Χωρισμός_).

Movie review aggregator Rotten Tomatoes indicated _Monsieur Lazhar_ held an average rating of 100% on nine reviews with an average 9/10 score as of 9 March 2012.

Στο βιντεάκι, το μουσικό θέμα των τίτλων στο τέλος. Αν το αφήσετε, ακολουθεί και άλλη μουσική από ταινίες.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 26, 2012)

Είδες που γυρνάς στα σοβαρά; Και μετά λες για μένα 
Στα υπόψη λοιπόν, ο κύριος Λαζάρ.

Μερικές στα γρήγορα,από μένα, γιατί είδα πολλές μαζεμένες και ξεχνάω.
-Δύο γαλλικές που μου άρεσαν:
Μια φρέσκια "Το αγοροκόριτσο" και μια παλιότερη, "Στην αρχή", που όσο κι αν φαίνεται απίστευτο πρόκειται για αληθινή ιστορία. 
-Μου άρεσε επίσης και το βελγικό Παιδί (γιατί όχι χαμίνι; ) με το ποδήλατο, των γνωστών αδελφών Dardenne (κι όχι Ντιπόν και Ντυπόν)
-Μια καλογυρισμένη και τρυφερή στο βάθος, ταινία για τη σχέση πατέρα-γιου: The Music Never Stopped.

Έχει δει κανείς την "Επικίνδυνη μέθοδο";


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Το _Χιούγκο_ ήταν μια πραγματική αποκάλυψη και λυπάμαι που δεν το πήρα έγκαιρα χαμπάρι να πάω να το δω σε 3D. Μια αποκάλυψη επίσης ήταν ότι ο Μελιές προφέρεται Μελιές — τόσα χρόνια τον έλεγα Μελιέ...

Για τους φιλομαθείς: Georges Méliès

Λεπτομέρεια για την ταινία:
The opening track shot of the city ending at the train station was the very first shot designed and it took one year to complete. It required 1000 computers to render each frame required for the shot.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια αποκάλυψη επίσης ήταν ότι ο Μελιές προφέρεται Μελιές — τόσα χρόνια τον έλεγα Μελιέ...
> 
> Για τους φιλομαθείς: Georges Méliès


Χαχα... Εγώ το ήξερα. Δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι δεν το ήξερες να σε διορθώσω :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Είδα για πρώτη φορά το _Pygmalion_ του 1938 (το βιβλίο το έχω διαβάσει άπαξ, το _My Fair Lady_ πρέπει να το έχω δει πάνω από δυο ντουζίνες φορές). Δεν περίμενα ότι θα ήταν τόσο καλό (δεν είχα δει ότι στο IMDB έχει κατά τι μεγαλύτερη βαθμολογία από το μιούζικαλ). Αλλά κυρίως έχει όλες τις αλλαγές, τις σκηνοθετικές εμπνεύσεις και τις μανιέρες που αξιοποίησε το θεατρικό και στη συνέχεια το κινηματογραφικό μιούζικαλ. Το σενάριο το έγραψε ο ίδιος ο Μπέρναρντ Σο (και πήρε το σχετικό Όσκαρ, με το οποίο μπήκε στο βιβλίο Γκίνες ως ο μοναδικός θνητός που έχει πάρει και Νόμπελ και Όσκαρ). Άλλαξε το τέλος (για να προσαρμοστεί στις κινηματογραφικές ανάγκες για χάπι εντ), αλλά κράτησε το «Not bloody likely» του πρωτοτύπου (είναι η πρώτη αγγλική ταινία όπου ακούγεται το bloody σ' αυτή τη χρήση). Πρόσθεσε τη σκηνή του χορού με τον μαθητή του Χίγκινς, τον Κάρπαθι, μέχρι που διάλεξε και την πρωταγωνίστρια (που δεν είναι Όντρεϊ Χέμπορν, αλλά παραμένει συγκρίσιμη αξία – κι ας ήταν η δεύτερη μόλις ταινία της). Την ταινία τη σκηνοθέτησε, μαζί με τον πρωταγωνιστή Λέσλι Χάουαρντ, ο Άντονι Άσκουιθ, γιος του αρχηγού των Φιλελευθέρων και πρωθυπουργού της Βρετανίας στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο.

Μπορείτε να δείτε την ταινία με υπότιτλους εδώ ή αναζητήστε την σε κάποιο κατεβασάδικο.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τους φιλομαθείς: Georges Méliès


Ο ήρωάς μου. Είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσο καλά (παρά τον παιχνιδιάρικο τρόπο του) και πόσο νωρίς κατάλαβε κάποιος τις εντελώς νέες τεχνικές και αισθητικές δυνατότητες του νέου μέσου.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 17, 2012)

Κάτι για τον Nickel που παραπονιέται ότι προτείνω πάντα ψυχοπλακωτικά: Medianeras, μια ταινία φρέσκια, έξυπνη, μοντέρνα, αστεία, αλλά και βαθιά, τρυφερή, αληθινή, σαν τη ζωή. Από έναν νέο σκηνοθέτη, που πρέπει να αγαπάει πολύ την -άσχημη- πόλη του, το Μπουένος Άιρες, το οποίο μου θύμισε υπερβολικά την Αθήνα. Έχει και αρχιτεκτονικό ενδιαφέρον.
Δεν πρέπει να έχει παιχτεί στην Ελλάδα. 
(Οι ταινίες που εμφανίζει το imbd σαν σχετικές, στο "People who liked this also liked...", καμία σχέση!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Το *Sidewalls* ήταν ήδη στη λίστα αναμονής και μόλις ανέβηκε πολλά σκαλιά και μπήκε στα προσεχώς. Τίποτα δεν θέλω περισσότερο από μια ματιά στις αθηναϊκού τύπου πολυκατοικίες...


----------



## Costas (Apr 21, 2012)

Ένα άρθρο από το _Senses of Cinema_ για την αγαπημένη μου _Έκλειψη_, του Αντονιόνι (1962). Έχω άπειρα χρόνια να τη δω κι έτσι δε θυμάμαι αν είχε το τέλος που περιγράφει το άρθρο (τα παχιά δικά μου):

No film has contained a greater sense of ineffable calamity. This is most completely captured in _L’eclisse_’s final eight minutes of images, a climax that Amos Vogel (in his crucial book _Film as a Subversive Art_) very correctly termed “monstrous”, since it signifies a horror beyond the imagination of much of the _fantastique_. This conclusion, *excised from many prints as irrelevant*, consists of largely empty, near-dusk street scenes in the EUR suburb. Piero and Vittoria have vanished, since their trysts are finally suggested to us as irrelevant, merely a tiny moment in a world at the precipice. In their place, we are offered images of barren lots and empty EUR avenues, street lights, a rustic fence where the couple once stood, a leaking water barrel, a passing bus, people staring (perhaps in desperation), a man reading a newspaper whose headline reminds us of the nuclear anxieties that marked the film’s production era – still relevant in our own age, as disaster threatens the planet on various fronts. A glaring streetlight fills the screen, then burns out to be replaced by “FINE” and blackness.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να την ξαναδούμε.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 26, 2012)

Κάποιος νομίζω είχε συστήσει πρόσφατα εδώ "τα χιόνια του Κιλιμάντζαρο", αλλά η αναζήτηση δεν μου δουλεύει για να τον ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά. Την είδα μόλις, και τη συστήνω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, ανεπιφύλακτα! Εξαιρετικές ηθοποιίες, πολιτικός λόγος, προβληματισμοί που πιάνουν κι εμάς εδώ, όλα του σωστά και σε σωστές δόσεις... αριστούργημα!


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2012)

Δυο λόγια για τον (διωκόμενο) Κινέζο ντοκιμαντερίστα Ying Liang και το έργο του. (fandor)


----------



## Costas (May 21, 2012)

Πολύ περισσότερα για τον παραπάνω σκηνοθέτη Γινγκ Λιάνγκ, από τον ίδιον, για τις πιέσεις που δέχτηκε από τις αρχές ο ίδιος, η οικογένειά του και το φεστιβάλ όπου θα προβαλλόταν η ταινία του When Night Falls. (dGenerate Films)

Ποιο είναι όμως το θέμα του ντοκιμαντέρ; Ποιος είναι αυτός ο Γιανγκ Τζια;


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2012)

Είδα χτες το Moonrise Kingdom/ Ο Έρωτας του Φεγγαριού, και βαθμολογώ: 
Αισθητική, ερμηνείες, μουσική, φωτογραφία, χιούμορ: άριστα.
Οι κριτικές λένε τα καλύτερα λόγια. Εγώ τη βρήκα απλώς ευχάριστη, θα την έδειχνα σε μικρότερα παιδιά μόνο αν δεν φοβόμουν ότι θα πήγαιναν να κανουν τα επικίνδυνα που βλέπουμε να κάνουν τα παιδιά της ταινίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είδα χτες το Moonrise Kingdom/ Ο Έρωτας του Φεγγαριού, και βαθμολογώ:
> Αισθητική, ερμηνείες, μουσική, φωτογραφία, χιούμορ: άριστα.
> Οι κριτικές λένε τα καλύτερα λόγια. Εγώ τη βρήκα απλώς ευχάριστη [...]


Επομένως, τι δεν έχει η ταινία σε καλή ποιότητα ώστε να την βρίσκεις συνολικά απλώς ευχάριστη;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Σενάριο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι το σενάριο, αφού μπορεί να απευθύνεται ακόμα και σε μικρότερα παιδιά, δεν είναι συναρπαστικό για τους ενήλικες, σωστά;


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2012)

H ταινία δεν απευθύνεται σε παιδιά, εδώ είχε ταξινομηθεί 12Α, που σημαίνει ότι είναι κατάλληλη για εφήβους και άνω, νομίζω λόγω του ότι δείχνει τα προσκοπόπουλα να κάνουν επικίνδυνα πράγματα, αναρριχήσεις κλπ και μεταξύ άλλων το ένα μαχαιρώνει με ψαλίδι ένα άλλο παιδί στην πλάτη (μαχαιρώνει με ψαλίδι= ψαλιδώνει; ), τρυπάνε τα αυτιά τους με αγκίστρι κλπ, οπότε μη βρεθεί κανένα χαζό και πάει να τα επαναλάβει στο σπίτι του και σκοτωθεί κλπ κλπ. 
Η ταινία έχει τεχνική και αισθητική αρτιότητα, δεν έχει πουθενά κοιλιά κλπ κλπ και η υπόθεση έχει ενδιαφέρον και λίγο σασπένς για να έχουμε αγωνία, ακολουθεί την αριστοτέλεια δομή κλπ κλπ. Εκεί που νομίζω ότι δεν ικανοποιείται ο θεατής είναι στο ότι οι σχέσεις των ενήλικων μοιάζουν πολύπλοκες αλλά περνάνε ξώφαλτσα, ίσα για να μας μένει η απορία. Ίσως βέβαια αυτό να ήθελε ο ποιητής.

ΥΓ Πριν κάνα μήνα είχα δει και το Damsels in Distress που είναι της ίδιας σχολής και είχε πάρει καλές κριτικές και ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω στο σινεμά.


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2012)

Για να μη λέμε ότι μόνο παράπονα έχω με τις ταινίες που βλέπω, είδα (επιτέλους) το _Μάρθα, Μάρσι Μέι, Μαρλίν_ και έχω να πω:
α. πολυ καλή η ερμηνεία της πρωταγωνίστριας
β. η ταινία είναι χωρίς τέλος, και νομίζω ότι είναι από τις λίγες φορές που αυτό το τέλος ταιριάζει απόλυτα, γιατί κι η περιπέτεια της ηρωίδας δεν έχει τέλος. 
γ. δεν έχει γ, δείτε τη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2012)

Πέθανε ο πραγματικός ήρωας της ταινίας του Σκορτσέζε Goodfellas.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Για διάφορους λόγους μού άρεσε η ταινία _The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel_ (_Εξωτικό ξενοδοχείο Μάριγκολντ_). Την είδα μόνο και μόνο επειδή είχε βαθμολογία 7,4 στο imdb και έπαιζαν αγαπημένοι ηθοποιοί. Στη διαδρομή βρήκα απρόσμενες ομορφιές. Δυο λοιπόν από τους λόγους που μου άρεσε αναφέρει και ο Ίμπερτ και τους βάζω εδώ αφού δεν δίνουν λεπτομέρειες της ταινίας:

How can I suggest what a delight this film is? Let me try a little shorthand. Recall some of the wonderful performances you've seen from Judi Dench, Maggie Smith, Tom Wilkinson, Bill Nighy and the others, and believe me when I say that this movie finds rich opportunities for all of them. Director John Madden ("Shakespeare in Love") has to juggle to keep his subplots in the air, but these actors are so distinctive, they do much of the work for him. [...]

India itself is a supporting character. 
Η Ινδία τελικά θα παραμείνει το μεγάλο μου απωθημένο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Εγώ από την άλλη πήγα χτες και είδα το Rock of Ages και ενώ είναι χαζομάρα εντελώς βγήκα με χαμόγελο. Κι αυτό παρόλο που όταν ξεκίνησε η ταινία, με μια ταμπέλα που έλεγε 1987, με έπιασε κατάθλιψη, καθώς σκεφτόμουν ότι πέρασαν κιόλας 25 χρόνια. Και τα πράγματα ξεκίνησαν αρνητικά με τη σκέψη ότι το 1987 θεωρούσα τον Τομ Κρουζ γλυκανάλατο και τώρα κάθομαι να τον δω να παρωδεί τον Τζον Μποντζόβι και τον Αξελ Ρόουζ (πιο πολύ τον δεύτερο), που τότε τους θεωρούσα πιο κουλ και ειδικά τον πρώτο ωραίον άντρα. 
Με πληροφορεί η Βίκι ότι η πλοκή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το μιούζικαλ, το οποίο έχει κάποια ηθικά διδάγματα ενώ η ταινία είναι κλασσική ροκ σαπουνόπερα ψυχαγωγικού σκοπού. Έχει πολύ εντυπωσιακή χορογραφία, ειδικά στη σκηνή στο στριπτιζάδικο. Αλλά το καλύτερο είναι ο Τομ Κρουζ, ο οποίος όπως και στο Tropic Thunder δείχνει ότι άλλες επιλογές έπρεπε να είχε κάνει στην καριέρα του, όχι να παίζει σε χαζοπεριπέτειες τον ήρωα και να προσπαθεί κάθε λίγα χρόνια να κάνει και από μια κουλτουριάρικη ταινία μπας και τον πάρουν για σοβαρό ηθοποιό. Κωμικός έπρεπε να είναι. 
Αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2012)

Την ταινία _Γυναίκες του τελευταίου ορόφου_ την είδα με τον παρορμητικό τρόπο με τον οποίο βλέπω συχνά τις καλύτερες ταινίες. Είδα να τη συστήνει κάποιος που εμπιστεύομαι. Δεν έκανα τον κόπο να μάθω λεπτομέρειες, παρότι γαλλική ταινία. Τις γαλλικές ταινίες δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι εύκολα: ή θα είναι καμιά κωμωδία σαν τους _Intouchables_ που με απογοήτευσε ή θα είναι κανένα κοινωνικό που θα αναμηρυκάζει τα αγαπημένα θέματα των Γάλλων. Ναι, ξέρω, τους αδικώ, πάμε παρακάτω. Η ταινία αποδείχτηκε μια από τις καλύτερες κωμωδίες που είδα φέτος. 

Στο Αθηνόραμα θα δείτε σε ποια θερινή αίθουσα παίζεται. Η βλακεία στο Αθηνόραμα είναι που για βαθμολογία δείχνει τα αστεράκια όχι από τις κριτικές του κοινού (3,5/5) αλλά του δυσκοίλιου ταινιοκριτικού της. Τα υγιή μέλη του imdb έχουν (επίσης) δώσει 7.1/10. 

http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/movies/?id=10017717&selTab=1
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1805297/


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2012)

Εμένα πάλι μου έκανε κυρίως εντύπωση το ότι εν έτει 2012 γράφονται σενάρια τόσο αφελή, με άρωμα δεκαετίας 50-60, όπως και ο δραματικός χρόνος της ταινίας (1962). Είναι ένα είδος ρετρό και αυτό: σαν να βλέπατε μια ελληνική ταινία με σενάριο τύπου Βουγιουκλάκη-Παπαμιχαήλ (εκείνη που εκείνη είναι γραμματέας κι εκείνος αφεντικό και πάνε στη Ρώμη κλπ.), αλλά τωρινή. Δεν εννοώ πως ήταν γελοία, απλώς ανήκε σε άλλη εποχή. Αν την είχα δει χειμώνα θα είχα κόψει φλέβες, αλλά για καύσωνα με γρανίτα σε θερινό, βλεπόταν, παρά το τελείως προσχηματικό σενάριο (βασικά ήθελε να διηγηθεί ένα παραμύθι με κάθε τίμημα). Ίσως και οι καιροί μας, οι τόσο συννεφιασμένοι, να ευνοούν τέτοιες _συνειδητά_ ανεγκέφαλες δημιουργίες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ε, ναι. Μετά βλέπεις εικοστή επανάληψη το _Pretty Woman_ ή το _Notting Hill_ και, αν έχεις και γρανίτα, έχεις γεμίσει μπαταρίες για πολλές μέρες. Να ομολογήσω ότι με κέρδισε ακριβώς ο όρος «feelgood» που διάβασα εκεί που διάβασα τα καλά λόγια (στο μπλογκ του Προκόπη Δούκα). Και σ' αυτό με εκνευρίζουν οι κριτικοί που του δίνουν βαθμολογία 1,5. Αν θέλει, ας βάλει δύο στήλες: αν ξεκινάτε για προβληματισμό, 1,5 (ή και -2). Αν θέλετε να χαλαρώσετε, 3,5. Έτσι δεν θα 'πρεπε να τα διακρίνουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2012)

Η καναδέζικη ταινία _Last Night_ του 1998 δεν είναι καμιά σπουδαία ταινία (έχει πάντως ένα 7,2 στο imdb). Την ξαναείδα με ευχαρίστηση χτες επειδή δεν τη θυμόμουν καθόλου από την πρώτη φορά που την είδα. Περιγράφει τι κάνουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι τις τελευταίες τους ώρες καθώς ξέρουν ότι τα μεσάνυχτα έρχεται το τέλος του πλανήτη. Αλλά μου άρεσε η καταληκτική σημείωση στην κριτική που έγραψε τότε για την ταινία ο Roger Ebert:

Note: On a talk show in Toronto, I was asked to define the difference between American and Canadian films, and said I could not. Another guest was Wayne Clarkson, the former director of the Toronto Film Festival. He said he could, and cited this film. "Sandra Oh goes into a grocery store to find a bottle of wine for dinner," he said. "The store has been looted, but she finds two bottles still on the shelf. She takes them down, evaluates them, chooses one, and puts the other one politely back on the shelf. That's how you know it's a Canadian film." 
http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/19991224/REVIEWS/912240304/1023


----------



## Elsa (Jul 25, 2012)

Αυτή την ταινία την έχω ανάμεσα στις πολύ αγαπημένες μου! 
Έχει καταπληκτικό τέλος, αν το θυμάστε. 
Κι έχει και τη φοβερή ατάκα από μια γραία (θεία ή γιαγιά του ήρωα), σχετικά με το ποιον αξίζει να λυπάται κάποιος, στην προοπτική της καταστροφής, το παιδί που δεν έχει ακόμα ζήσει τη ζωή του ή τον γέρο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι έχει και τη φοβερή ατάκα από μια γραία ...



:) Rose: I don't give a damn. People are always saying 'The children. Pity the children'. I'm tired of the children. They haven't lived, given birth, watch their friends die. I have invested 80 years in this life. The children don't know what they're missing.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2012)

Άποψη που δεν διαφέρει από την παραδοσιακή πολλών πολύτεκνων κοινωνιών (μεταξύ αυτών και ευρωπαϊκών στο παρελθόν).


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Άποψη που δεν διαφέρει από την παραδοσιακή πολλών πολύτεκνων κοινωνιών (μεταξύ αυτών και ευρωπαϊκών στο παρελθόν).


Ούτε από του Μαρκησίου ντε Σαντ.

Ένας νέος Ρώσος σεναριογράφος και σκηνοθέτης, ο Βασίλι Σιγκάρεφ. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jul 31, 2012)

Στο νέο τεύχος του καλού περιοδικού Senses of Cinema βρίσκω Αγκίρρε, βρίσκω Άρπα της Βιρμανίας, βρίσκω και κινέζικο σινεμά. (Δεν διάβασα τίποτα!)


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2012)

Άλλο ένα λαμπρό πετράδι από την κοσμηματοθήκη του γιαπωνέζικου σινεμά κοσμεί αυτές τις μέρες μιαν αθηναϊκή αίθουσα, το ανοιχτόσκεπο Τριανόν, με το έργο _Μια Γυναίκα Ανεβαίνει τη Σκάλα_ (1960), του Μικίο Ναρούσε, σε σενάριο Ρυούζο Κικουσίμα (Θρόνος του Αίματος, Γιοζίμπο, Τόρα! Τόρα! Τόρα!, Τρένο της Μεγάλης Φυγής). Ωραιότατη α/μ φωτογραφία, κοινωνιολογία των γυναικών των μπαρ της μεταπολεμικής Ιαπωνίας, και μια σκηνή διαλόγου μεταξύ δύο γυναικών που, καλώς-κακώς δεν ξέρω, μου θύμισε Ρομέρ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Αυτοκτόνησε ο Τόνυ Σκοτ, σκηνοθέτης σουξέ όπως το Τοπ Γκαν και αδερφός του Ρίντλεϊ.

ΥΓ Να προσθέσω ότι οι αδερφοί Σκοτ ήταν απόδειξη ότι οι ξύπνιοι Άγγλοι μεταναστέυουν στις ΗΠΑ για να δουν άσπρη μέρα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2012)

_Θηραϊκός Όρθρος_ στο Κανάλι της Βουλής, τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2012)

Γέλασα μέχρι δακρύων με τον Δικτάτορα του Σάσα Μπάρον-Κοέν. Ο μόνολογός του στο τέλος, όταν απευθύνεται στους Αμερικανούς, στη συνέλευση του ΟΗΕ, είναι όλα τα λεφτά:

Why are you guys so anti-dictators? Imagine if America was a dictatorship. 
You could let 1% of the people have all the nation's wealth.
You could help your rich friends get richer by cutting their taxes and bailing them out when they gamble and lose.
You could ignore the needs of the poor for health care and education.
Your media would appear free but would secretly be controlled by one person and his family.
You could wiretap phones, you could torture foreign prisoners.
You could have rigged elections.
You could lie about why you go to war.
You could fill your prisons with one particular racial group and no one would complain!
Υou could use the media to scare the people into supporting policies that are against their interests.
I know this is hard for you Americans to imagine, but please try.

I will tell you what democracy is! Democracy is the worst! 
Endless talking and listening to every stupid opinion!
And everybody's vote counts, no matter how crippled or black or female they are.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2012)

Φεστιβάλ Παρατζάνοφ στο Τριανόν. Πήγα απόψε και είδα το Χρώμα του Ροδιού (1968), πολύ ωραίο. Βοηθούσε μάλιστα το ότι πριν από την ταινία προβλήθηκε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ με τίτλο Μνήμες από Το Χρώμα του Ροδιού, ενός συνεργάτη του, που παρουσίαζε διάφορες σκηνές της κυρίως ταινίας με υπομνηματισμό, γιατί, όπως είπε, το μοντάζ της ταινίας από κάποιον άλλον πετσόκοψε την ταινία και την έκανε ακατανόητη. Ο υπομνηματισμός λοιπόν αυτός βοηθούσε μετά κατά την προβολή της κυρίως ταινίας να καταλαβαίνεις και τους συμβολισμούς. Πολύ δυνατή εικονοποιία. Δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο για τη δεύτερη ταινία της βραδιάς, Ασίκ Κερίμπ (1988), την τελευταία του, αφιερωμένη στον Ταρκόφσκι, όπου νιώθεις την κόπωση-επανάληψη της εικονοποιίας, την αποποιητικοποίησή της και τη μετατροπή της σε μανιέρα, ταινία που όμως είχε πολύ ωραία μουσική από Αρμενία-Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Στη μέση προβλήθηκε η μικρού μήκους Ο Εξόριστος Παρατζάνωφ, του Φώτου Λαμπρινού, ο οποίος του πήρε συνέντευξη λίγο πριν από το θάνατο του σκηνοθέτη το 1990. Είχαν μάλιστα προηγηθεί τα επεισόδια στη Γεωργία τον Απρίλη του 1989 με τη ρίψη χημικών αερίων και τους 21 θανάτους πολιτών, κυρίως γυναικών, και η ταινιούλα έχει μια σεκάνς από αυτά, τραβηγμένη από δύο ερασιτέχνες, που ίσως ο ένας ήταν Καγκεμπίτης. Στην ταινιούλα αυτή ο Παρατζάνοφ αναφέρεται στη ζωή του στη φυλακή, αλλά αποφεύγει να αναφέρει τις κατηγορίες που τον έστειλαν εκεί. Το πρόγραμμα του φεστιβάλ λέει πως είχε εγκαταλείψει γυναίκα και παιδιά για να ζήσει σαν γκέι και πως του απαγγέλθηκε κατηγορία για το αδίκημα της ομοφυλοφιλίας, που το πλήρωσε με 5 χρόνια καταναγκαστικά έργα. Επίσης, κατηγορήθηκε για λαθρεμπόριο (εικόνων;) Η ταινιούλα έχει μια σεκάνς και από τη φυλακή, η οποία φυλακή είχε σλόγκαν ανάλογο με το "Η εργασία απελευθερώνει" του Άουσβιτς, καθώς και μίνι-συνέντευξη μ' έναν δεσμοφύλακα που ήταν πιο καλός με τον Παρατζάνοφ απ' ό,τι οι ποινικοί συγκρατούμενοί του, οι οποίοι κατά τον Παρατζάνοφ ευθύνονταν για το ότι έπαθε τελικά καρκίνο στα πνευμόνια, γιατί του έκαναν ένα φοβερό καψόνι μέσα σε μια παγωμένη δεξαμενή επειδή θεώρησαν εσφαλμένα μια χειραψία που του έκανε ένας επίσημος επισκέπτης της φυλακής ως απόδειξη ότι ο ίδιος ήταν χαφιές των αρχών. Ο Λαμπρινός έκανε και μια 15λεπτη ομιλία πριν από την προβολή του ντοκιμαντέρ του, στη διάρκεια της οποίας είπε ότι θεωρεί τον Παρατζάνοφ μέλος της εικαστικής πρωτοπορίας που είναι περισσότερο γνωστή από τις εκτός κινηματογράφου τέχνες και η οποία ενσωμάτωσε στοιχεία του φολκλόρ στην επώνυμη τέχνη. Είπε ότι κακώς επικράτησε (τη δεκαετία του '50 και μετά) να ονομάζεται Ρωσική αυτή η Πρωτοπορία, καθώς πολλοί επιφανείς εκπρόσωποί της (Μαλέβιτς, Ρότσενκο, Παρατζάνοφ κ.ά.) ήταν Ουκρανοί, Βαλτικοί, Αρμένηδες (ο Παρατζάνοφ [πραγματικό όνομα κατά το imdb: Παρατζανιάν]). Για την άλλη ταινία, την πρώτη του, το Σκιές των Ξεχασμένων Προγόνων, που γυρίστηκε στη Δυτική Ουκρανία με τοπικό θέμα, ο Λαμπρινός είπε ότι αποτελεί θησαυρό εθνογραφικών πληροφοριών, πλασμένων όμως σε καλλιτεχνικό έργο. Μας είπε επίσης ότι σύνδεσμός του με τον Παρατζάνοφ για την ταινιούλα ήταν ο κάλλιστος φίλος (του Λαμπρινού) και πρώην οπερατέρ του Παρατζάνοφ, Ουκρανός σκηνοθέτης Γιούρι Ιλιένκο, της γνωστής και πολύ αγαπητής σε μένα ταινίας Το Άσπρο Πουλί με το Μαύρο Σημάδι (1971), που την είχα δει στα πολύ νιάτα μου. Και το Χρώμα του Ροδιού το είχα ξαναδεί κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80, τότε που ο Παρατζάνοφ είχε ξεμπερδέψει με τη φυλακή και οι αρχές τού είχαν ζητήσει συγνώμη, του είχαν απονείμει μετάλλιο και τον τίτλο του Καλλιτέχνη του Λαού και είχε μπορέσει να ξαναγυρίσει ταινίες μετά από 15 χρόνια εφιάλτη, αν και τα περισσότερα σενάριά του απορρίπτονταν.

Το φεστιβάλ συνεχίζεται, και, αν σας αρέσει το ποιητικό σινεμά, μην το χάσετε.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

Δεν ήθελα να το βάλω στα εφήμερα.

Θυμάστε τον αγαθό γίγαντα με τις υπερφυσικές ικανότητες στο Πράσινο Μίλι;
Πάει κι αυτός... Μας άφησε χρόνους στα 54. Κρίμα


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

Κρίμα. Ήταν υπέροχος ηθοποιός. Καλό κατευόδιο.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Είπα να δούμε μια ταινία μετά από πολύ καιρό που βλέπαμε σειρές και έπεσα πάνω σε μια ταινία εξαιρετική αλλά απίστευτα στενάχωρη: Róza 
Θα ευχόταν κανείς να είναι όλα αυτά προϊόν φαντασίας, αλλά δυστυχώς πρόκειται για θηριωδίες που συνέβησαν. Και μάλλον δεν θα πάψουν ποτέ να συμβαίνουν. Παρ' όλα αυτά, μια ταινία που αξίζει να δείτε, μέσα στη σκληρότητά της έχει ανθρωπιά και λυρισμό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αναφέρεται στους Γερμανούς της Πολωνίας;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Ναι, αν και η ιστορία της πολύπαθης Μαζουρίας είναι τόσο μπλεγμένη που δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για Πολωνούς ή Γερμανούς ή, απλώς για ταλαίπωρους ανθρώπους που υποχρεώνονταν να κρύβουν την καταγωγή τους ανάλογα με το ισχύον κάθε φορά καθεστώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Ακόμη και όποιος δεν έχει ξανακούσει τη Μαζουρία είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει ακούσει τη *μαζούρκα*.


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2012)

Για τους φίλους του Χίτσκοκ, Champagne από αύριο Πέμπτη σε ροή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

Ο Αλεξάντρ Ντεσπλά γράφει ωραία γαλλική μουσική για τον κινηματογράφο. Η μουσική του ντύνει πανέμορφα, μαζί με τη μουσική του Μπέντζαμιν Μπρίτεν, την ταινία *Moonrise Kingdom* (_Ο έρωτας του φεγγαριού_) του Γουές Άντερσον. Είναι μια ταινία σαν μουσικό ποίημα: μυστήρια, αισθαντική, αιθέρια, με κρεσέντα και ντιμινουέντα, με ξεπλυμένα χρώματα διάστικτα με έντονες πιτσιλιές, που δεν ξέρεις γιατί τη βλέπεις και όταν τελειώσει θέλεις αμέσως να την ξαναδείς. Μια αμερικάνικη ταινία που καταφέρνει να κλέψει τις ευαισθησίες των γαλλικών ταινιών του 50. Το κομμάτι στο βιντεάκι παίζει την ώρα των τίτλων τέλους. Είναι του Ντεσπλά ή Ντεσπλάς, όπως τον προφέρει ο νεαρός πρωταγωνιστής που κάνει την περιγραφή των οργάνων, περίπου όπως ο Vivian Stanshall περιέγραφε τα όργανα στο Tubular Bells.


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2012)

Στα πλαίσια του αφιερώματος στο ισραηλινό σινεμά είδα το Γράψε Λάθος (Footnote), σενάριο-σκηνοθεσία του Joseph Cedar, ταινία του 2011, επίσημη υποψηφιότητα από πλευράς Ισραήλ για Όσκαρ καλύτερης ξένης ταινίας. Αλλά τι σημασία έχουν τα βραβεία; ακριβώς αυτό μας διδάσκει η πανέξυπνη αυτή ιστορία, που θα κρατήσει αμείωτο, νομίζω, το ενδιαφέρον οποιουδήποτε ασχολείται με κείμενα. Γενικά, οι τρεις ταινίες που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια από Ισραήλ μεριά (Βαλς με τον Μπασίρ, Σταυροδρόμια ζωής [Ajami] –ετούτο εβραιοπαλαιστινιακό– και τώρα ετούτη) ήταν όλες τεφαρίκι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Με τον καλό να κάνει τον κακό και με μακριά βαμμένα κόκκινα μαλλιά...


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Ένα άρθρο για την Οθωμανοσταλγία των Τούρκων όπως εκφράζεται στον οπτικοακουστικό τομέα (ΝΥΤ). Κάποιο κανάλι θα βρεθεί να παίξει και το..."Φετίχ 1453" ! Στο μεταξύ, εμείς τρώμε Χαβιάρι...


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Η αναβίωση του ενδιαφέροντος για την οθωμανική αυτοκρατορία θα έλεγα ότι μοιάζει ελαφρώς με την εσωστρέφεια της Ελλάδας στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80, αρχές '90, εκεί που ξαφνικά στράφηκαν όλοι στα παραδοσιακά εδέσματα, την ελληνική μουσική, όσο πιο γύφτικη τόσο το καλύτερο, και όλοι οι Κωστήδες, Λάκηδες, Μήτσηδες έγιναν Κωνσταντίνοι, Βασίλειοι, Δημήτριοι (για να κάνουν παρέα με τους Αλέξανδρους). Μόνο που σε εμάς αυτά δεν συνδέθηκαν με σήριαλ βυζαντινής έμπνευσης κλπ (αυτά τα βλέπαμε πιο παλιά). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, την ταινία με το χαβιάρι την έχει δει κανείς; Οι ταινίες του Σμαραγδή πάντα έχουν φοβερή φωτογραφία, αλλά όταν βλέπω πολυεθνικό καστ φοβάμαι.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι ταινίες του Σμαραγδή παντα έχουν φοβερή φωτογραφία, αλλά όταν βλέπω πολυεθνικό καστ φοβάμαι.


Ναι, αλλά πότε θα σου δοθεί ξανά η ευκαιρία να δεις Λαζόπουλο, Παπακαλιάτη, Τζον Κλιζ και Κατρίν Ντενέβ στο ίδιο καστ;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 30, 2012)

Costas said:


> Οθωμανοσταλγία


... ή οθωμανία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Τον Παπακαλιάτη δεν τον ξέρω, ούτε θα τον αναγνώριζα αν τον έβλεπα. 

Για όλους τους άλλους κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Ποια είναι αυτή δίπλα στον Παπα...καλιάτη;


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2012)

...
Με την ευκαιρία, *Dune* by David Lynch (1984):







*Frank Herbert's Dune* miniseries by John Harrison (2000)


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2012)

Φεστιβάλ Ευρωπαϊκού Κινηματοράφου αυτή και την επόμενη βδομάδα, στο Τιτάνια και στην Ταινιοθήκη (Λαΐδα). Σκέφτομαι για:

_Τιτάνια_:
*"Έλα να δεις"*, του Ελέμ [ή Έλεμ; "his first name was an acronym derived from the names of Engels, Lenin and Marx"] Κλίμοφ, Σάββατο 14.15 (αυτό το 'χω δει, αλλά ο άνθρωπος είχε ζήσει 9 χρονώ τη μάχη του Στάλινγκραντ, οπότε...)
*"Ο αληθινός* [=συνηθισμένος] *φασισμός"*, του Μιχαήλ Ρομμ (1965), Τετάρτη 15.00

_Ταινιοθήκη_:
*Ταινίες του Άδωνι Κύρου*, Δευτέρα 20.00
*Η χαρά και η θλίψη του σώματος*, του Αντρέα Πάντζη (2012), Τρίτη 19.30
*Les abysses*, του Νίκου Παπατάκη (1963), Τετάρτη, 20.15
*Αττίλας*, του Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη (1975), την άλλη Πέμπτη, 18.00

Ψάχνοντας στο imdb γι' αυτό το ποστ, ψάρεψα και το εξής ωραίο CV της Μαρίνας-Άννας Χατζή:

I was born in Sacramento, CA and moved to LA when I turned 18 to pursue a career as a porn star. I grew up in North Highlands (a part of Sacramento). It is a disenfranchised, lower-to-middle class neighborhood. I never allowed myself to be a negative product of that environment. I used it as a source of inspiration to challenge myself. I began college in August of 2005, balancing school and work seven days a week. Around this time I started thinking about pornography as a career opportunity. I have a huge appetite for sex and self-exploration. I wanted to express my sexuality as a strong woman, to push my own boundaries and see which part of my psyche would take me to my next euphoric sexual experience. I wanted to do all of this in a sex positive way. Despite the controversy that surrounds this industry, I felt I could ultimately bring an enigmatic quality to it. I decided that if my instinct continued to push me toward the reality of this, and the dissatisfaction with my education continued, I would seize the opportunity on my own. I began my research that month, making my decision absolute in October 2005. On April 17th, 2006 I moved to LA, got tested at AIM and found an agent. I performed my first sex scene on May 1st, 2006 in The Fashionistas 2: Safado. Although I have come a long way since then, many people in society believe that I am a victim. I was not sexually abused. I am not on drugs. The acts I perform are always consensual. I am a woman who strongly believes in what she does - it is time that our society comes to grips with the fact that "normal" people (women especially) enjoy perverse sex. I hope to inspire people from all walks of life, and to collaborate with innovative individuals (bohemians welcome). Many people mistake this thought and believe that I desire all women to do porn and fuck like rabbits, ignoring all health risks. This is not what I preach or believe. Like any business, I take risks in my profession. Anyone considering porn as a career should be fully aware of these risks before jumping in. I am ready to take on any opportunities and challenges that face me as a woman, porn star, and artist.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2012)

Μια που είδα το νήμα, να πω ότι εδέησε να δω το Σκάιφολ και γενικά εγώ δεν είμαι του Μποντ και γενικά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι όταν ακούω ότι μια ταινία είναι καλή, αλλά έχω να πω ότι είχα πολλά χρόνια να δω ταινία δράσης- περιπέτειας που να μην έχει ούτε ίχνος κοιλιάς και να είναι από την αρχή ως το τέλος ενδιαφέρουσα. Εύγε στον σκηνοθέτη! Α, ναι, κι αναρωτιόμουν αν το σπίτι στη Σκωτία ήταν από καμιά ταινία τρόμου που τους περίσσεψε, οπότε εύγε για την ανακύκλωση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

@Costas: Καλέ, η Sasha τα γράφει αυτά! Ένα από τα υψηλότερα αϊκιού στο χώρο του πορνό. Δυστυχώς, στο imdb ο πρωταγωνιστικός της ρόλος στο _The Girlfriend Experience_ του Σόντερμπεργκ χάνεται ανάμεσα σε έναν σκασμό πορνοταινίες.


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> @Costas: Καλέ, η Sasha τα γράφει αυτά!


Αυτή αυτοπροσώπως.

Ρεπορτάζ από το Φεστιβάλ:
Οι ταινίες μικρού μήκους του Άδωνι Κύρου, απογοήτευση. Αδιάφορα γυμνάσματα, θα τα έλεγα, με εξαίρεση τον "Καιρό των δολοφόνων", όπου, μιλώντας για το ναζισμό, κάνει ένα σχόλιο πάνω στο αν πέθανε ή όχι και καταλήγει πολύ προφητικά ότι όχι, όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν, και απλά διατελούν σε χειμερία νάρκη, αυτοί και τα ένστικτά τους, και περιμένουν την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία για να ξανασηκώσουν κεφάλι. Νεκρική σιγή στην αίθουσα τις στιγμές εκείνες, de vobis fabula narratur, Europa et Graecia meae! Οι άλλες όμως ταινίες ήταν από αδιάφορες έως άνοστες· καμία σχέση με τον στιβαρό καλλιτέχνη του "Μπλόκου" (1965).

Πολύ φχαριστήθηκα το "Η χαρά και η θλίψη του σώματος" (2012), του Αντρέα Πάντζη, ο οποίος μετά "Το τάμα" του 2001 βάζει στη σκηνή έναν άλλον Ευαγόρα και μιαν άλλη Αφροδίτη (δύο, για την ακρίβεια), που κι αυτή/ές βιάζε/ονται. Πρόκειται για μια δυομισάωρη "παιδική" εκδοχή/παρωδία/καρικατούρα του είδους της αστυνομικής/δραματικής/ερωτικής ταινίας, όπου το παιδί είναι ένας ενήλικας αιώνιος έφηβος. Πολύ ποιητική ταινία, που θα έλεγα —αν η έκφραση δεν ηχούσε στα ίδια μου τ' αφτιά σαν τρύπια καπότα, σαν κύμβαλον αλαλάζον— ότι "παίζει με τους κώδικες" του χολλυγουντιανού φιλμ νουάρ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρων ο Αληθινός (=Συνηθισμένος) Φασισμός του Μιχαήλ Ρομμ. Είχε πάρα πολλή δουλειά αρχείου από τη χιτλερική εποχή μέσα στη Γερμανία, με υλικό που δεν το 'χα δει ποτέ. Το κύριο βάρος του έργου πέφτει στην πνευματική υποδούλωση των μαζών στη Γερμανία από το ναζισμό. Ώρες-ώρες νόμιζες ότι το σπικάζ αφορούσε και το σταλινισμό (ασυνείδητα μόνο ή και συνειδητά;). Πάντως ο Ρομμ υπήρξε ορθόδοξος κομουνιστής και επί Στάλιν είχε χρηματίσει πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Κινηματογράφου. Από την άλλη, η ταινία γυρίστηκε το 1965.

Δεν με άγγιξε η προβληματική τού "Les Abysses" (1963) του Νίκου Παπατάκη, που επεξεργάζεται την ιστορία του διπλού φόνου που είχαν διαπράξει οι αδελφές Papin το 1933. Ο Michel Ciment, κριτικός κινηματογράφου και διευθυντής έκδοσης του περιοδικού Positif, προλόγισε την ταινία: είπε ότι δεν πρόκειται για κινηματογραφική διασκευή του έργου του Ζενέ Les Bonnes αλλά για αυτόνομο έργο. Ότι η ταινία απορρίφθηκε από το Φεστιβάλ Καννών, κι ότι τρεις μέρες μετά δημοσιεύτηκαν 5 άρθρα στην εφημερίδα Le Monde που υπερασπίζονταν ενθουσιωδώς την ταινία: ένα του Σαρτρ, ένα της ντε Μπωβουάρ, ένα του Μπρετόν, ένα του Πρεβέρ και ένα, νομίζω, του Ζενέ. Επενέβη ο Γκωλλικός υπουργός Πολιτισμού Μαλρώ και επέβαλε στο Φεστιβάλ να δεχτεί την ταινία. Στο τέλος του φεστιβάλ ο υπουργός ή υφυπουργός ή κάτι τέτοιο Εμπορίου και Βιομηχανίας, στο οποίο υπαγόταν τότε ο κινηματογράφος στη Γαλλία, αρνήθηκε να σφίξει το χέρι του Παπατάκη.

Καταλαβαίνω το σοκ που προκάλεσε στη γαλλική κοινή γνώμη το έγκλημα, και το οποίο εξηγεί τη μεγάλη παραγωγή έργων και βιβλίων πάνω σ' αυτό, αλλά η ταινία δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου. Παραήταν "αναρχοποιητικοεξεγερσιακή" για τα γούστα μου. Είμαι πολύ δισταχτικός στην επιδότηση των κοινωνικών πλευρών ενός τέτοιου εγκλήματος. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι η ταινία δεν άξιζε να προβληθεί στο Φεστιβάλ.

Η ενασχόληση με το Νίκο Παπατάκη (πολύ καλύτερη η "Φωτογραφία" του) με οδήγησε σε μιαν αυτοβιογραφία του (Tous les de'sespoirs sont permis) που έχει εκδοθεί στα ελληνικά από τις εκδόσεις Χατζηνικολή, και στον μικρότερο αδερφό του, υποθέτω, τον Μιχάλη (Michel) Παπατάκη, σκηνοθέτη-ντοκιμαντερίστα του αιθιοπικού σινεμά [1][2]. Να ένα όνομα που θα άξιζε να έχει περιληφθεί στο αφιέρωμα του Φεστιβάλ στους Έλληνες σκηνοθέτες της διασποράς, ή να απασχολήσει τέλος πάντων στο μέλλον τους υπεύθυνους της Ταινιοθήκης (τους έγραψα και σχετικό ιμέιλ). Γιατί τους Καζάν και τους Κασσαβέτηδες τους γνωρίζουμε πια καλά, ενώ του συγκεκριμένου αγνοούσα ακόμα και την ύπαρξη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

Απόψε είδα τον "Αττίλα '74" του Κακογιάννη, με γαλλικό σπικάζ. Στην Ταινιοθήκη δεν είχαν ελέγξει την (ελληνική, όπως μου είπαν) κόπια, κι έτσι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε! Αλλά, θα μου πεις, μικρό το κακό, αφού αφενός το 95% τουν ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν συνεντεύξεις και πλάνα από την Κύπρο, κι έτσι άκουγες ελληνικά, με εξαίρεση κάτι πολύ γριές που μιλούσαν βαριά κυπριακά κι εκεί βοηθούσαν οι γαλλικοί υπότιτλοι· αφετέρου, μικρό το κακό γιατί ο αριθμός των θεατών στην αίθουσα συμποσούνταν στο συγκλονιστικό...4. Μάλιστα· τέσσερα άτομα ήρθαν να δουν την ταινία, που παίχτηκε στη μεγάλη αίθουσα. Κάτι μου λέει πως αν ήταν για την Παλαιστίνη ή για τα νησιά Σαμόα θα ήταν τριάντα τέσσερα. Ο εξωτισμός καλά κρατεί. Το έργο μου άρεσε, γιατί είχε πολλά πλάνα από τους πρόσφυγες και τους καταυλισμούς τους, και φυσικά τις αφηγήσεις τους. Επίσης είχε συνεντεύξεις με Εοκαβητατζήδες και με τον Σαμψών. Εννοείται και με τον Μακάριο, ο οποίος περιέγραψε μάλιστα την οδό διαφυγής του από το Προεδρικό Μέγαρο. Επίσης αναφέρεται σε δολοφονίες το Σεπτέμβρη του '74 από Εοκαβητατζήδες που πυροβόλησαν από ένα καμπαναριό επάνω ενάντια στον κόσμο που συμμετείχε σε μια φιλομακαριακή διαδήλωση.

Βγαίνοντας από το σινεμά είδα ανακοίνωση ότι η τελευταία ταινία του Νίκου Αλευρά, σκηνοθέτη του περίφημου "Πέφτουν οι σφαίρες σαν το χαλάζι κι ο τραυματισμένος καλλιτέχνης αναστενάζει" του 1977 (ωραία ταινία! ολόκληρη εδώ), με τίτλο "Χαιρετίσματα στην Ευρώπη - Klain Main Puts", που απορρίφθηκε από το Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης, θα προβληθεί το επόμενο Σάββατο, ώρα 18.15.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Costas said:


> ο αριθμός των θεατών στην αίθουσα συμποσούνταν στο συγκλονιστικό...4. Μάλιστα· τέσσερα άτομα ήρθαν να δουν την ταινία


Το συγκεκριμένο ρεκόρ το έχω ζήσει σε μέρες που δεν υπήρχε κρίση, σε αίθουσα της Κηφισιάς, σε νορμάλ ώρα, σε προβολή της ωραιότατης ταινίας _Τσάι με τον Μουσολίνι_. Είμαστε μάλλον του βαρύ γλυκού.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

Με το τέλος της ταινίας και το άναμμα των φώτων μπούκαραν μεμιάς καμιά δεκαριά άτομα. Χτες στον Παπατάκη και στη συζήτηση που είχε προηγηθεί ήταν 150 άτομα. Το Κυπριακό είναι out, μυρίζει 'εθνικισμό'. Ή ίσως απλά ήττα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2012)

Το Κυπριακό δεν πουλάει. Αυτό είναι γνωστό και το ξέρω από την εποχή που η ελληνική υπηρεσία του μπιμπισί ήταν το μόνο ΜΜΕ που είχε πού και πού σχετικές ειδήσεις. Το πολύ πουλάει μόνο σε περιπτώσεις όπως με το δημοψήφισμα για το σχέδιο Ανάν, η μόνη περίπτωση που θυμάμαι σε όλη τη ζωή μου να συζητάνε ελλαδίτες το κυπριακό. Νομίζω ισχύει αυτό που μας είχε πει η φιλόλογος στην τρίτη λυκείου για το κυπριακό: απογοήτευση, γι' αυτό δεν ασχολούμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2012)

Είδα (με τριετή μόλις καθυστέρηση) την ταινία *Amelia*, με την ιστορία της Amelia Earhart. Για την Αμίλια ή Αμέλια (Αμέλια Έρχαρτ τη γράφουμε εδώ) ήξερα δυο-τρία πράγματα για τα αεροπορικά της κατορθώματα, αλλά τώρα έμαθα ότι ήταν παντρεμένη με τον εκδότη Τζορτζ Πάτναμ και ίσως είχε κάποια περιπέτεια με τον πατέρα του Γκορ Βιντάλ.

Δεν ήταν σπουδαία ταινία (αν και οι λήψεις από τον αέρα ήταν συγκλονιστικές). Εντυπωσιάζει οπωσδήποτε πόσο μοιάζει η Χίλαρι Σουάνκ με την Έρχαρτ (ιδίως με τη φωτογραφία της στη Wikipedia). Σκέφτηκα ότι είναι μαγικό που το όνομά της προφέρεται σαν να γραφόταν Airheart.

Για να διευρύνω τις εγκυκλοπαιδικές μου γνώσεις πήγα και διάβασα και μια σελίδα για διάφορους διάσημους που εξαφανίστηκαν και δεν έχουμε ανακαλύψει το πτώμα τους: Έρχαρτ, Σεντ-Εξιπερί, Γκλεν Μίλερ, Τζίμι Χόφα, Αμούδσεν, Αμβρόσιος Μπιρς: http://www.netquake.net/2012/10/top-10-famous-people-who-disappeared-without-a-trace/


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2012)

Μια και γράφτηκε κάτι για το τελευταίο τζεϊμπσμποντικό Skyfall (που δεν το 'χω δει), βάζω εδώ ολόκληρο ένα χυμώδες άρθρο για την ταινία (δεν υπάρχει λινκ):

* “I Don’t Know Whether to Kiss You…or Waterboard You…”*

A line that coulda shoulda been in Skyfall but wasn’t.

Skyfall was enjoyable, in a grim sort of way. I certainly regretted the shortage of many of the signature Bond tropes—babes, booze, quips, and gadgets-- that enlivened the earlier films, especially in the self-mocking days of Sean Connery and Roger Moore, and made the gaping plot holes more endurable.

The wheels come off Skyfall in the final act, where Bond returns to his ancestral home in Scotland with his bosslady, M, to lure the archvillain, Silva into a trap.

For some reason, although MI6 is aware of this ruse, Bond receives no official backup and has to fight off a helicopterload of henchman relying only on his wits, courage, Dame Judy Dench, and the decrepit but murderous old family retainer and caretaker, Kincade, played by Albert Finney.

In the good/bad old days, Roger Moore would have marched into the old homestead calling peremptorily for Kincade! only to be pleasantly nonplussed by the appearance of the current officeholder, Kincade’s gorgeous granddaughter, wearing nothing but a bikini under an ankle-length fur coat and wielding a shotgun. Then, after some improbable but amusing mayhem, the villain would be subjugated, Felix Leiter would appear to mop up the underlings, and M would be on the helicopter back to London harrumphing, “Where’s Bond?” Cut to Moore luxuriating with the lovely Ms. Kincade in a profusion of mink before a roaring fire, purring, “I’ve always wanted to explore the hills and valleys of my native Scotland…”

Roll credits.

In Skyfall, by contrast, much unconvincing elder-abuse derring-do ensues, culminating in a showdown in the wee kirk in the heather that holds the bones of Bond’s sainted parents. With Bond temporarily detained below the ice of the local tarn, Silva takes by surprise Dench—and Finney, who appears to have chosen this dangerous moment to take a crap in the church outhouse, only to return through a side door adjusting his suspenders just in time to stand there like a gormless idiot while Silva pulls the awkward stunt of putting his own gun to his own head, lining up Dench’s head next to his, and imploring Dench to pull the trigger, end it for them both, and take care of his mommy issues.

This would have been the perfect opportunity for M—already mortally wounded but fortuitously not exhibiting the shock, disorientation, trembling, stammering, and meaningless gibbering usually associated with severe blood loss—either to toss off a devastating quip—“No, after you, I insist!”—while twisting herself out of the way and pulling the trigger, or do the stiff upper lip thing, snuffing Silva at the cost of the remaining four minutes of her life and sacrificing her not-a-damp-eye-in-the-house death scene with JB.

Spoiler alert: Neither of these two things happens.

The key dilemma for any Bond movie is finding a plausible, crowd-pleasing mission for a heartless government assassin that doesn’t make him look like a thug or recreational terrorist or scab taking work away from the CIA and Mossad.

If you read the relentless fluffing in the Guardian (and paid attention to the whole “Queen parachutes into London Olympics with Daniel Craig” deal) you will realize that Skyfall hangs its hat on English patriotism. Early in the movie, in a psychological evaluation, Bond responds to the word “country” in a free association test with a steely “England” (instead of “club” or “Marie Osmond”, or, for that matter, “Scotland” no doubt pissing off the independence enthusiasts that hoped he might have gone all Braveheart). There is also some Churchill and British bulldog-related flagwaving intended to evoke thin red line/all for England emotions. 

Mission accomplished; Skyfall, has surpassed Avatar as England’s biggest national grosser. The unintended amusement emerges when we learn exactly what Bond is protecting England from.

The set piece for this conundrum occurs during the superb second act attack on London, in the parliamentary inquiry scene where some officious young MP gets in M’s face and tells her to discontinue MI6’s black ops activities in favor of the modern point and click intel gathering that is all the rage these days.

In her reply, Dame Judy Dench deploys high dudgeon in the service of low seriousness, talking about the big, bad, dangerous world and justifying the 00s with the rhetorical question “How safe do you feel?” Fortuitously, at this moment, Silva bursts into the hearing room on his mission of mayhem, proving that spry if wrinkly velociraptors like James Bond and even lumbering brontosaurs like M have their uses.

At least, that’s what director Sam Mendes thinks.

The catch, of course, is that Silva is an ex-MI6 agent whom M abandoned to the tender mercies of Chinese intelligence and who subsequently turned rogue.

I would have found it preferable and infinitely more entertaining if Dench had used the occasion of Silva’s irruption to acidly berate the franticly scurrying MPs, “This is exactly what I’m talking about! If we stop employing overtrained psychopaths, who is going to deal with the overtrained psychopaths who leave our employ?”

Which brings me in a roundabout way to Syria, where the anti-Assad powers (including Great Britain, of course, but also including a) the US, Turkey, and the rest of NATO and b) the GCC) will soon have the pleasure of scraping up the mess created by their material and diplomatic support of the insurrectionists.

Undoubtedly one of the options on the table is to send in some kind of armed force, not to deal with Assad (who is now having the sort of difficulties in his capital—high level defections, serial car bombs, loss of control of the airport, etc.—usually associated with regime collapse), but to restore order and support pro-Western opposition forces after Assad falls.

The general disinterest in this development astounds me.

Consider the matter of the NATO plan to position Patriot batteries in Turkey.

Is Assad going to compound his current woes by attacking Turkey? Is there any conceivable explanation for the NATO move other than to reduce the danger of Syrian regime retaliation if Turkey sends in troops?

Consider the matter of the US and UN warnings about chemical weapons. Assad has announced that the regime will not use them against domestic enemies; in any event, given the close quarters mayhem going on in Syrian cities (and the presence of civilian human shields by accident or design), it doesn’t seem a workable option. The most likely use, if any, of chemical weapons, would be against a foreign army.

Consider the matter of the hurried reorganization of SNCORF—an exercise in regime change that replaced the corrupt and conspiratorial Muslim Brotherhood-dominated SNC with a new group of stooges, equally ineffectual and isolated from the domestic opposition, but who presumably will be more responsive to foreign demands once it comes time to erect a useful pro-Western intervention-friendly proxy on the rubble of Assad’s regime and the bodies of the bloody-minded Islamist insurrectionists.

But the whole Day After contingency planning angle—including the explosive possibility that Turkish troops will be marching into an Arab country, thereby reigniting not-so-fond memories of the Ottoman Empire—gets almost no attention in the Western press. 

Of course, the collapse of the Ottoman Empire—and the fragmentation of the Arab Middle East into arbitrary, unstable, and largely unrulable fiefdoms—was very much the work of the British Empire during and after World War I.

In large part, the last fifty years of US foreign policy in the Middle East has been dealing with the consequences of Britain’s inability to hold on to its empire from Suez to Tehran or even manage its dissolution.

Maybe there’s a movie out there about England stepping up and shouldering the grim obligation of cleaning up the abortion the Empire midwived in the Middle East.

It certainly isn’t Skyfall.

P.S. Want the Skyfall china bulldog? It's sold out. But Royal Doulton has promised to grunt out another litter by March 2013.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 8, 2012)

> * “I Don’t Know Whether to Kiss You…or Waterboard You…”*



Δεν ξέρω γιατί (ή μάλλον ξέρω...) αυτό μου θύμισε κάτι που είχα βρει πρόσφατα.
hot hot hot sizzlling hot


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Μέχρι περίπου τη μέση διάβαζα με χαμόγελο. Μετά με την στροφή στην πραγματικότητα ήθελα απλώς να πω του αρθρογράφου ότι η ταινία που ονειρεύεται σίγουρα θα βγει, αλλά δεν θα είναι του 007. Θα είναι καμία με τον Κλούνι και τη Μέριλ Στρίπ ή ίσως σε σκηνοθεσία Κεν Λόουτς. Απ'όλα έχει το μαγαζί, αλλά έκαστος στο είδος του, κι ο Μποντ στο εξωπραγματικό και απλοϊκό. Δεν χρειάζεται όλα να έχουν βαθύτερο νόημα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2012)

Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του πολύ καλού περιοδικού Senses of Cinema έχει τα εξής σχετιζόμενα με την Ελλάδα ή με Έλληνες, που μου κίνησαν ιδιαιτέρως το ενδιαφέρον:

1) μια παρουσίαση του έργου της θρυλικής σκηνοθέτιδας Shirley Clarke, της οποίας έχω δει δύο ταινές στην Ελλάδα, The Connection (1960) και Portrait of Jason (1967), και τα δύο έξοχα. Το άρθρο είναι του Ελληνοαυστραλού Άγγελου Κουτσουράκη. Κράχτης: Μαθαίνουμε ότι ο Ίνγκμαρ Μπέργκμαν θεωρούσε τον _Ιάσονα_ την πιο συναρπαστική ταινία που είχε δει ποτέ.

2) ένα άρθρο του John Conomos για τον κριτικό κινηματογράφου Andrew Sarris, συγγραφέα μεταξύ άλλων του _The American Cinema_ (1968).

3) μια κριτική του επίσης Ελληνοαυστραλού Βρασίδα Κάραλη, συγγραφέα του _A History of Greek Cinema_ (2012), για το βιβλίο _Greek Cinema, Texts, Histories, Identities_, σε επιμέλεια των Lydia Papadimitriou και Yannis Tzioumakis.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

*Les Misérables*

Ο Μάθιου Μποντ, σινεκριτικός της Ντέιλι Μέιλ, πήγε και είδε την πρεμιέρα των κινηματογραφικών _Αθλίων_ (_Les Misérables_) και γράφει στην αρχή της παρουσίασής του για τους φανατικούς της θεατρικής παράστασης του μιούζικαλ (οι παραστάσεις στην αγγλική γλώσσα έκλεισαν φέτος 27 χρόνια ζωής):

Four years ago, I took my then ten-year-old son to see Les Miserables in London’s West End for a birthday treat. To my relief and slight surprise, he loved it but what really stuck in my memory is the whispered conversation from the row behind at the Queen’s Theatre.
‘This is my eighth time,’ said one excited female voice, ‘can’t wait.’
‘It’s my 13th,’ said her neighbour.
‘I win,’ said a triumphant voice a little further along. ‘This is my 21st time and I’ve already booked the 22nd.’

Στους φανατικούς ανήκω κι εγώ, αλλά δεν έχω την ευχέρεια να τρέχω στις λονδρέζικες αίθουσες, οπότε βολεύομαι με επαναλήψεις των επετειακών παραστάσεων: της 10ετίας (1995) και της 25ετίας (2010). Και τώρα περιμένω να δω τους κινηματογραφικούς _Άθλιους_, αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι το τραγούδι των ηθοποιών θα μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί τις φωνάρες των θεατρικών παραστάσεων. Θα έχει σίγουρα πολλές άλλες χάρες. Πρόκληση μεγάλη πρέπει να ήταν το ότι οι ηθοποιοί (Χιου Τζάκμαν, Ράσελ Κρόου, Αν Χάθαγουεϊ, Αμάντα Σάιφρεντ κλπ) τραγουδούσαν ζωντανά στα γυρίσματα. 

Μου αρέσει που οι γνωστοί ήρωες του Ουγκό έχουν αλλάξει δεκάδες φάτσες σε εικονογραφημένες εκδόσεις, ταινίες, θεατρικές παραστάσεις, αλλά το μιούζικαλ προσπαθεί να μένει πιστό σε μία τουλάχιστον φιγούρα με πολύ μικρό ρόλο: της Κοζέτ / Τιτίκας. Το λογότυπο του μιούζικαλ βασίστηκε στην αρχική εικονογράφηση (1862) του Emile Bayard και η μικρή Κοζέτ στολίζει τώρα και την αφίσα της ταινίας.







Βλέπω ότι κράτησαν στο ρόλο της Επονίν τη γλυκύτατη Samantha Barks, που έκανε εξαιρετική εντύπωση στην παράσταση της 25ετίας, ενώ ο πρώτος Γιάννης Αγιάννης σε Λονδίνο και Μπρόντγουεϊ παίζει στην ταινία το ρόλο του σπλαχνικού επισκόπου Μυριήλ. Περιμένω πώς και πώς να δω τον Σάσα Μπάρον Κοέν και την Έλενα Μπόναμ Κάρτερ να κάνουν τους Θεναρδιέρους στο αντιστικτικά κεφάτο _Master of the House_. 

Ορίστε και ένα διαφημιστικό της ταινίας. Καλή μας διασκέδαση.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2012)

Εγώ που θα είχα, αν ήθελα, τη δυνατότητα να πάω να παρακολουθήσω την παράσταση στο θέατρο δεν έχω πάει. 
Ενδιαφέρον, ε; 
Όχι πως δεν πηγαίνω αρκετά συχνά θέατρο στο Λονδίνο, αλλά έχω δει ελάχιστα μιούζικαλ και από τα τουριστικά (που παίζονται εκατό χρόνια και απευθύνονται κυρίως σε τουρίστες), έχω δει μόνο τις Γάτες, που δεν καταλάβαινα ούτε σε τι γλώσσα τραγουδάγανε, αλλά μετά μου εξήγησε κάποιος ότι δεν είναι προτεραιότητα η άρθρωση γιατί ξέρουν ότι οι θεατές είναι κυρίως τουρίστες, παιζόταν ήδη 20 χρόνια, κανένας κριτικός δεν θα ήταν στο ακροατήριο κλπ κλπ. Και το Φάντασμα της Όπερας. Είχα πάει με μια τυφλή κυρία και ευτυχώς δηλαδή, γιατί της εξηγούσα τι βλέπαμε κι έτσι δεν έκοψα τελείως τις φλέβες μου. Νομίζω δεν τα πάω καλά με τον Λόιντ Γουέμπερ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2012)

Έχω δει το Les Miserables τρεις φορές, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μία στο Λονδίνο και δύο στη Νέα Υόρκη. Το περιμένω πώς και πώς. Εννοείται ότι θα αγοράσω και το DVD, μόλις βγει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

Με το ζωντανό θέατρο, ελληνικό και αγγλικό, έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα, γιατί χάνω περισσότερα απ' όσα θα ήθελα. Από την άλλη με έχει φάει η περιέργεια τι δουλειά θα έχει γίνει με τους υπότιτλους εδώ. Ο Άγγλος στιχουργός έχει κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά, κατάφερε και μπόλικες ρίμες — δεν ξέρω όμως το γαλλικό για να δω πόσο χρειάστηκε να απομακρυνθεί. (Τις _Γάτες_ δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να τις αγαπήσω. Με το _Φάντασμα_ τα πάω πολύ καλύτερα. Και γενικά είμαι γουεμπερόφιλος.)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 20, 2012)

Ιδέα για ταινία, αν κάτσετε στο σπίτι σήμερα το βράδυ, αύριο μπορεί να είναι αργά: Last night, του Don McKellar

Η αγαπημένη μου ατάκα από την ταινία:
Rose: _I don't give a damn. People are always saying 'The children. Pity the children'. I'm tired of the children. They haven't lived, given birth, watch their friends die. I have invested 80 years in this life. The children don't know what they're missing_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Ναι, τα ίδια λέμε κάθε φορά που είναι να τελειώσει ο κόσμος...

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...κινηματογράφου&p=151155&viewfull=1#post151155


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Και μια φορά, δυο χρόνια πριν πεθάνει, μου μίλησε για το θάνατό του: "Αν, ο μη γένοιτο, πέσει στη μάχη ένας νέος στρατιώτης, δεκαεννιάχρονο, εικοσάχρονο παλικάρι, είναι μεγάλη συμφορά --όμως δεν είναι τραγωδία. Να πεθαίνεις στην ηλικία μου είναι τραγωδία! Άνθρωπος σαν εμένα, ενενήντα πέντε, σχεδόν εκατό χρόνων, πάνε τόσα χρόνια που σηκώνεται κάθε μέρα στις πέντε το πρωί, κάνει κρύο ντους, κάθε πρωί σχεδόν εκατό χρόνια τώρα, ακόμα και στη Ρωσία κρύο ντους το πρωί, ακόμα και στη Βίλνα εκατό χρόνια τώρα, που τρώει κάθε μέρα μια φέτα ψωμί με παστό ψάρι, που πίνει ένα ποτήρι τσάι και βγαίνει κάθε μέρα να περπατήσει μισή ώρα στο δρόμο, καλοκαίρι ή χειμώνα --το πρωινό περπάτημα είναι για το _μοτσιόν_! Βοηθάει στην _τσιρκουλάτσια_! Και αμέσως μετά γυρνάει κάθε μέρα, κάθε μέρα, και διαβάζει λίγη εφημερίδα και εν τω μεταξύ πίνει ακόμα ένα ποτήρι τσάι, λοιπόν, για να μην τα πολυλογώ, είναι το ίδιο αν, ο μη γένοιτο, σκοτωθεί αυτός ο δεκαννιάχρονος πιτσιρικάς, που ούτε καν πρόλαβε να αποκτήσει μόνιμες κατασκοπείες*: πότε να τις αποκτούσε; Όμως στην ηλικία μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σταματήσω, πολύ δύσκολο: διότι να περπατώ κάθε πρωί είναι για μένα κατασκοπεία. Ακόμα και το που ζω είναι για μένα κατασκοπεία, λοιπόν τι, μετά από εκατό χρόνια, ποιος μπορεί ξαφνικά να αλλάξει μονομιάς όλες του τις κατασκοπείες; Να μη σηκώνεται πια κάθε μέρα στις πέντε το πρωί; Να μην κάνει ντους ούτε να τρώει παστό ψάρι με ψωμί; Ούτε να διαβάζει εφημερίδα ούτε να περπατάει ούτε να πίνει ζεστό τσάι; Τραγωδία!"

Άμος Οζ, Ιστορία αγάπης και σκότους, σελίδα 175. Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη. Μετάφραση από τα εβραϊκά Ιακώβ Σιμπή.

Μιλάει ο παππούς του συγγραφέα, με το προσωπικό του ιδιόλεκτο. *Κατασκοπεία = συνήθεια.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μιλάει ο παππούς του συγγραφέα, με το προσωπικό του ιδιόλεκτο. *Κατασκοπεία = συνήθεια.:)


Κοίταξα λίγο τη γερμανική μετάφραση, μήπως χρησιμοποιούσε όρους γίντις και καταλάβαινα αυτή την περίεργη κατασκοπεία (περίεργη μου φαίνεται εμένα). Το αντίστοιχο κομμάτι είναι:

“Wenn, Gott behüte, ein junger Soldat fällt, ein junger Mann von neunzehn, zwanzig Jahren, nu, das ist ein furchtbares Unglück – aber keine Tragödie. In meinem Alter sterben - das ist eine Tragödie. Ein Mensch wie ich, fünfundneunzig Jahre alt, beinahe hundert, so viele Jahre steht er jeden Morgen um fünf Uhr auf, nimmt jeden Morgen eine kalte Dusche, seit fast hundert Jahren, sogar in Rußland eine kalte dusche morgens, sogar in Wilna, ißt seit hundert Jahren Morgen für Morgen eine Scheibe Brot mit Salzhering, trinkt ein Glas _tschaj_, Tee, und spaziert jeden Morgen eine halbe Stunde auf der Straße, im Sommer wie im Winter, nu, spazierengehen am Morgen – das ist für die _mozion_, das regt sehr gut die _zirkulazje_ an! Und kehrt Tag für Tag gleich danach zurück und liest ein wenig Zeitung und trinkt dabei noch ein Glas _tschaj_, nu, kurz gesagt, das ist so: Dieser liebe _bachurtschik_, dieser junge Bursche, der Neunzehnjährige, wenn der, Gott behüte, getötet wird, dann hat der sich doch noch gar nicht alle möglichen _regulim_ angewöhnen können. Wie auch? Aber in meinem Alter kann man schon sehr schwer damit aufhören, sehr, sehr schwer: Jeden Morgen die Straße zu spazieren – das ist bei mir schon altes _rigul_. Und kalte Dusche – auch ein _rigul_. Auch Leben – ist bei mir schon _rigul_, nu, was, nach hundert Jahren, wer kann da plötzlich auf einmal alle seine _rigulim_ aufgeben? Nicht mehr jeden Morgen um fünf Uhr aufstehen? Keine Dusche und kein Salzhering mit Brot? Keine Zeitung und kein Spaziergang und kein Glas _tschaj_? Nu, das ist eine Tragödie.“

Η μετάφραση ρέει πάνω κάτω, λίγο πολύ ίδια· δυστυχώς, όμως, ο παππούς δεν χρησιμοποιεί γίντις αλλά σλαβικές λέξεις (που τις επισήμανα με πράσινα πλάγια) σε γερμανική απόδοση —παρατηρήστε ότι, φυσικά, το τσάι στα ελληνικά χάνεται... Στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει επίσης εκείνο το μπαχούρτσικ (που ακολουθεί το επίθετο «αγαπητός», άρα είναι ίσως κάποιος χαρακτηρισμός του νεαρού), ενώ το παστό ψάρι στα γερμανικά είναι «παστή ρέγκα».

Η λέξη που προφανώς έχει αποδοθεί ως _κατασκοπεία_, όμως, είναι η _rigul_ με πληθ. _rigulim_, που εμένα μου θυμίζει πολύ τις δικές μας ρέγουλες. Πολύ καλύτερα θα μου ταίριαζε να είχε αποκτήσει ο παππούς τις ρέγουλές του, τις συνήθειές του, αντί για τις κατασκοπείες πιο πάνω, αλλά πού να ξέρω τι λέει το πρωτότυπο...


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Λίγο πιο πάνω γράφει (σύμφωνα με τον Άγγλο μεταφραστή, αυτή τη φορά):

He had his own unique brand of Hebrew, Grandpa Alexander, and he refused to be corrected. He always insisted on calling a barber (_sapar_) a sailor (_sapan_) […] a habit was always a habitat…

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι έχουμε παραφθορά γραμμάτων. Ωστόσο, ούτε εκεί ούτε στο κείμενο που έχουμε εδώ δεν δίνει κάτι περισσότερο από το _habitat_. Στην ελληνική μετάφραση θα έπρεπε να έχουμε *παραφθορά* κάποιας λέξης για τη συνήθεια, π.χ. _συνήτεια_, κατά προτίμηση μια υπαρκτή λέξη (αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τώρα).

Ερώτημα: Τι λέει η ελληνική μετάφραση στο απόσπασμα που αναφέρω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2012)

Αυτή τη λέξη бахур (μπαχούρ) την βρήκα εδώ, και η γκουγκλομετάφραση δίνει λογικό ερμήνευμα (ίσως κάτι σαν «ομορφονιός» θα ταίριαζε στο κείμενο):

Bakhur 
• "lover, a dandy, a young Jew", and "fat", BLR. Bakhur, Pol. bachur "young Jew." Borrow. of Hebr. bāchūr, Jewish-it. Bacher "young man, a teacher", see Wiener, ZhSt., 1895, I, 59; Kluge-Gëttse 66; Shapiro, FL 12, 1873, 6.

Αυτό το rigul μοιάζει πολύ και με το γερμανικό Regel = κανόνας, αλλά μπορεί, όπως έγραψες Νικέλ, να είναι και (μεταφραστική) παραφθορά.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ερώτημα: Τι λέει η ελληνική μετάφραση στο απόσπασμα που αναφέρω;



Ο παππούς Αλεξάντερ μιλούσε τα δικά του εβραϊκά, τα προσωπικά του εβραϊκά, με κανέναν τρόπο δεν επέτρεπε να τον διορθώνουν και δεν ήθελε να του κάνουν παρατηρήσεις: τον κουρέα επέμενε να τον φωνάζει ναύτη και το κουρείο ναυπηγείο, μια φορά το μήνα κατέβαινε στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Μπεν Γιακάρ, καθόταν στην καρέκλα και έδινε στο ναύτη μια σειρά από λεπτομερείς και αυστηρές οδηγίες. Καμιά φορά ακόμα κι εμένα με μάλωνε: "Δεν είναι κεφάλι αυτό. Πήγαινε στο ναυπηγείο να κόψεις τα μαλλιά σου. Είναι κεφάλι αυτό; Σαν πειρατή!" Εμένα με φώναζε _χαρόσι μάλτσικ_ ή τι _ντουρλακ_, το λιμάνι του Αμβούργου το έλεγε _Γαμβούργο_, τη συνήθεια την έλεγε _κατασκοπεία_ τον ύπνο τον έλεγε _σπατ_, στην ερώτηση "πώς κοιμήθηκες, παππού;" απαντούσε σε όλη του τη ζωή χωρίς εξαίρεση "περίφημα!" και επειδή δεν είχε εμπιστοσύνη στα εβραϊκά του τόνιζε με έμφαση: _"Χαρασό! Ότσεν χαρασό!"_ Τη βιβλιοθήκη την έλεγε _μπιμπλιοτέκα_, το μπρίκι του καφέ το έλεγε _τσάινικ_, την κυβέρνηση την έλεγε _παρτάτς_, και το κυβερνόν κόμμα Μαπάι το έλεγε καμιά φορά _γκάστανκ_ ή _εϊμπελάικτ_.

Είναι το κομμάτι ακριβώς πριν από το απόσπασμα με τις απόψεις του παππού περί θανάτου, που έγραψα παραπάνω.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι έχουμε παραφθορά γραμμάτων. Ωστόσο, ούτε εκεί ούτε στο κείμενο που έχουμε εδώ δεν δίνει κάτι περισσότερο από το _habitat_. Στην ελληνική μετάφραση θα έπρεπε να έχουμε *παραφθορά* κάποιας λέξης για τη συνήθεια, π.χ. _συνήτεια_, κατά προτίμηση μια υπαρκτή λέξη (αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τώρα).



Η_ συνέχεια_ θα ήταν άραγε μια καλή εναλλακτική; Πχ. Έχω τις συνέχειές μου...


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Μια κι έκανες τον κόπο, Μπέρνι, κι αντέγραψες ολόκληρο το ελληνικό, ορίστε και το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό. Νομίζω ότι ο Άγγλος μεταφραστής ήξερε καλύτερα την τεχνική που ακολουθείται σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

He had his own unique brand of Hebrew, Grandpa Alexander, and he refused to be corrected. He always insisted on calling a barber (_sapar_) a sailor (_sapan_), and a barber's shop (_mispara_) a shipyard (_mispana_). Once a month, precisely, this bold seafarer strode off to the Ben Yakar Brothers’ shipyard, sat down on the captain’s seat, and delivered a string of detailed, stern orders, instructions for the voyage ahead. He used to tell me off sometimes: "_Nu_, it's time you went to the _sailor_, what do you look like! A pirate!" He always called shelves _shlevs_, even though he could manage the singular, shelf, perfectly well. He never called Cairo by its Hebrew name, _Kahir_, but always Cairo; I was called, in Russian, either _khoroshi malchik_ (good boy) or _ty durak_ (you fool); Hamburg was Gamburg; a habit was always a habitat: sleep was _spat_, and when he was asked how he had slept, he invariably replied “excellently!” and because he did not entirely trust the Hebrew language, he would add cheerfully in Russian “_Khorosho! Ochen khorosho!!_” He called a library _biblioteka_, a teapot _chainik_, the government _partats_, the people _oilem goilem_, and the ruling Labor Party, Mapai, he sometimes called _geshtankt_ (stink) or _iblaikt_ (decay).

Από το Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/015603252X


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ο παππούς Αλεξάντερ μιλούσε τα δικά του εβραϊκά, τα προσωπικά του εβραϊκά, με κανέναν τρόπο δεν επέτρεπε να τον διορθώνουν και δεν ήθελε να του κάνουν παρατηρήσεις: τον κουρέα επέμενε να τον φωνάζει ναύτη και το κουρείο ναυπηγείο, μια φορά το μήνα κατέβαινε στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Μπεν Γιακάρ, καθόταν στην καρέκλα και έδινε στο ναύτη μια σειρά από λεπτομερείς και αυστηρές οδηγίες. Καμιά φορά ακόμα κι εμένα με μάλωνε: "Δεν είναι κεφάλι αυτό. Πήγαινε στο ναυπηγείο να κόψεις τα μαλλιά σου. Είναι κεφάλι αυτό; Σαν πειρατή!" Εμένα με φώναζε _χαρόσι μάλτσικ_ ή τι _ντουρλακ_, το λιμάνι του Αμβούργου το έλεγε _Γαμβούργο_, τη συνήθεια την έλεγε _κατασκοπεία_ τον ύπνο τον έλεγε _σπατ_, στην ερώτηση "πώς κοιμήθηκες, παππού;" απαντούσε σε όλη του τη ζωή χωρίς εξαίρεση "περίφημα!" και επειδή δεν είχε εμπιστοσύνη στα εβραϊκά του τόνιζε με έμφαση: _"Χαρασό! Ότσεν χαρασό!"_ Τη βιβλιοθήκη την έλεγε _μπιμπλιοτέκα_, το μπρίκι του καφέ το έλεγε _τσάινικ_, την κυβέρνηση την έλεγε _παρτάτς_, και το κυβερνόν κόμμα Μαπάι το έλεγε καμιά φορά _γκάστανκ_ ή _εϊμπελάικτ_.
> 
> Είναι το κομμάτι ακριβώς πριν από το απόσπασμα με τις απόψεις του παππού περί θανάτου, που έγραψα παραπάνω.



Μερικές γρήγορες παρατηρήσεις:

Όχι «Πήγαινε στο ναυπηγείο» (που υπάρχει) αλλά «πήγαινε στον ναύτη να κόψεις τα μαλλιά σου».
Στα ρώσικα, το Hamburg γίνεται Гамбург, αλλά κτγμ θα ήταν προτιμότερο να επιλέξει για τα ελληνικά το Χαμβούργο.
Προφανώς, _τσάινικ_ έλεγε το μπρίκι του _τσαγιού_, όχι του καφέ...
Το _γκάστανκ_ είναι γκεστάνκ (δυσωδιά στα γερμανικά και, φαντάζομαι, στα γίντις)
Όσο για το *κυβερνόν [sic!] κόμμα, τα έχει πει ο Νικέλ εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Μόνο που κάναμε το νήμα του κινηματογράφου νήμα της λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η_ συνέχεια_ θα ήταν άραγε μια καλή εναλλακτική; Πχ. Έχω τις συνέχειές μου...


Έχω τα χούχια μου...



bernardina said:


> Μόνο που κάναμε το νήμα του κινηματογράφου νήμα της λογοτεχνίας.


Ναι, κι άμα μεγαλώσει δεν θα μεταφέρεται...


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Ωραιότατη η κινηματογραφική μεταφορά της Καρδιάς σκύλου (1988 [sic]), του Μιχαήλ Μπουλγκάκοφ! Εξαιρετικές ερμηνείες, μαύρο χιούμορ, θεατρική ατμόσφαιρα, α/μ. A must. (Τιτάνια, 5ευρώ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

Συμβουλή: Όλοι λένε ότι τη _Ζωή του Πι_ πρέπει να τη δούμε στο τρισδιάστατο. Το λέει ακόμα και ο Ίμπερτ, που δεν τρελαίνεται για 3D:

What astonishes me is how much I love the use of 3-D in "Life of Pi." I've never seen the medium better employed, not even in "Avatar," and although I continue to have doubts about it in general, Lee never uses it for surprises or sensations, but only to deepen the film's sense of places and events.
http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20121120/REVIEWS/121129995


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2012)

Εγώ την είδα σε 2D. Εικαστικά θα είναι ωραία σε 3D, αλλά σαν περιεχόμενο (πέρα δηλ. από τα εικαστικά) η ταινία είναι μούφα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Αν βρεθεί στο δρόμο σας η ταινία _Compliance_ του Κρεγκ Ζόμπελ, βασισμένη σε πραγματικά γεγονότα, μην τη δείτε. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να εκνευριστείτε σαν πολλούς Αμερικανούς που εγκατέλειπαν την αίθουσα του κινηματογράφου στη μέση της ταινίας. Υπάρχει όριο στο βαθμό της συλλογικής ανθρώπινης βλακείας που μπορεί να αντέξει ο άνθρωπος χωρίς να εκραγεί. Μπορείτε εναλλακτικά να πάτε και να διαβάσετε το ιστορικό της υπόθεσης στη Wikipedia και θα βγείτε πιο μορφωμένοι:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_search_prank_call_scam#Mount_Washington.2C_Kentucky.2C_incident


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2013)

Καλά που μου το είπες, επειδή ετοιμαζόμουν να τη βάλω στη λίστα. 

Η ταινία που συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα είναι το Cloud Atlas. Τη βρήκα συναρπαστική. Απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη αγγλικών υποτίτλων, επειδή κόβω το κεφάλι μου ότι ούτε οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τους διαλόγους σ' εκείνα τα σημεία όπου ο συγγραφέας του βιβλίου έχει φτιάξει δική του ιδιωματική γλώσσα.







Για να αποφύγετε τη δεκάλεπτη σύγχυση και απορία που πέρασα στην αρχή μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι πρόκειται για έξι παράλληλες ιστορίες, καλό είναι να διαβάσετε πρώτα γι' αυτήν. Μάλιστα, στο IMDb είναι καλύτερα να μελετήσετε πρώτα το cast list, για να διαπιστώσετε ότι ο κάθε ηθοποιός παίζει από τέσσερις έως έξι διαφορετικούς ρόλους και να έχετε τον νου σας για να τους εντοπίσετε. Εγώ έχασα μερικούς από αυτούς, ούτε καν κατάλαβα ότι ήταν ο ίδιος ηθοποιός. Μέχρι που σκέφτομαι να ξαναδώ την ταινία, πιο ενημερωμένη πλέον. Κατέβασα και το βιβλίο για να το διαβάσω.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 6, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι η γκρινιάρα μαζοχίστρια, είδα την τελευταία ταινία του Γούντι Άλεν και αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα τον βγάλουν από την πρίζα... Εκτός αν δεν σκηνοθετεί πια, αλλά έχουν εφεύρει έναν αλγόριθμο που παράγει ταινίες α λα Γούντι Άλεν. Τουλάχιστον, δεν παίζει εκείνη η εκνευριστική η Γιόχανσον. 
Είδα και κάμποσο από τον τελευταίο Μποντ, αλλά δεν άντεξα ως το τέλος. Βαρετό, ανούσιο, ούτε για συνοδεία σιδερώματος δεν κάνει . 
Και τον καημενούλη τον Μπαρδέμ, χάλια μαύρα τον έχουν κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ πάλι η γκρινιάρα μαζοχίστρια, είδα την τελευταία ταινία του Γούντι Άλεν και αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα τον βγάλουν από την πρίζα...


Έλα! Μα ο Γούντι είναι συνήθεια πια! Σαν να κάνεις έρωτα με τη γυναίκα σου/με τον άντρα σου. :devil: 
(Το ίδιο και ο Τζέιμς Μποντ — μόνο που αυτός κάνει και κάνα λίφτινγκ...)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έλα! Μα ο Γούντι είναι συνήθεια πια! Σαν να κάνεις έρωτα με τη γυναίκα σου/με τον άντρα σου. :devil:
> (Το ίδιο και ο Τζέιμς Μποντ — μόνο που αυτός κάνει και κάνα λίφτινγκ...)


Προτιμώ να βρω εραστή, Νικ!  Και μάλιστα έναν που να τιμάει τα χρόνια του και να μη ρεζιλεύεται με λίφτινγκ...

Για να μη γκρινιάζω μόνο, ο Κυνηγός, είχε ενδιαφέρον και μου φαίνεται πως και το Κυνήγι, του Βίντερμπεργκ, θα μου αρέσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 6, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι το _Cloud Atlas_ μού φάνηκε άθλιο σαν βιβλίο και δεδομένου ότι η σκηνοθεσία της ταινίας είναι των Wachowski είπα να το αποφύγω. Ξέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πέσω πάνω του και θα εκνευριστώ, όπως συνέβη με το _Δέντρο της Ζωής_, του Malick. Ανυπομονώ να βγει το Jurassic Park 4, να βρω λόγο να ξαναπάω κινηματογράφο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σαν να κάνεις έρωτα με τη γυναίκα σου. :devil:
> (Το ίδιο και ο Τζέιμς Μποντ — μόνο που αυτός κάνει και κάνα λίφτινγκ...)


Κι αγοράζει κάτι γυναίκες σαν κι αυτήν:


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2013)

Βρε Έλσα, πας να δεις Τζέημς Μποντ και τι περιμένεις; Καμιά βαθυστόχαστη ταινία; Για το είδος της εγώ τη βρήκα εξαιρετική. Αν ήθελα υπαρξιακές αναζητήσεις θα πήγαινα να δω κάτι άλλο. Οι ταινίες του 007 είναι όλες πανομοιότυπες και απλώς κοιτάζεις να δεις ποιά θα ακολουθεί καλύτερα την πεπατημένη. 
Ο δε Άλλεν βγάζει ταινίες εναλλάξ, μία καλή, μία κακή. Ή ίσως μία καλή, δύο κακές. Αυτό το ξέρει όποιος πάει να δει ταινίες του. 
Νίκελ, γιατί οι διαφωνίες με την ταινία; Όπως βλέπω στη Βίκι, το σενάριο ακολουθεί σχετικά πιστά τα γεγονότα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, γιατί οι διαφωνίες με την ταινία; Όπως βλέπω στη Βίκι, το σενάριο ακολουθεί σχετικά πιστά τα γεγονότα.


Η κύρια διαφωνία μου ήταν που με έκανε να θέλω να τελειώνει. Ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω την πιστή, όπως λες, αναπαράσταση των γεγονότων, αλλά με εκνεύριζε απίστευτα αυτή η ανθρώπινη βλακεία και ενδοτικότητα. Επιπλέον, ας μην αγνοούμε ότι «κινηματογραφικά» η ταινία είναι λιγότερο και από θεατρική, με τον έναν πρωταγωνιστή να είναι απλώς μια φωνή στο τηλέφωνο στα δύο τρίτα της ταινίας. Εν ολίγοις, η ταινία είναι σωστή και άξια, αλλά το περιστατικό ήταν άθλιο για τα γούστα μου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2013)

Οπότε αντί να χρησιμοποιήσουν το περιστατικό για να φτιάξουν μια ταινία με μυθοπλασία, κάτι σαν αυτή με τον τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο π.χ. (δεν θυμάμαι τίτλο), προσπάθησαν να μείνουν σχετικά πιστοί στα γεγονότα, κι εκεί σκάλωσε η υπόθεση. 

Από την άλλη το περιστατικό δεν δείχνει ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι συχνά απίστευτα ευκολόπιστοι; Ειδικά αυτοί που είναι νεότεροι και άπειροι και δεν ξέρουν τα δικαιώματά τους, όσοι εργάζονται σε δουλειές που επιβραβεύουν την άβουλη υπακοή στον προϊστάμενο κλπ. Το ότι ο μόνος που αντέδρασε ήταν κάποιος που δεν ήταν εργαζόμενος στο εστιατόριο δε μας λέει κάτι; Επιπλέον μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να δεχτώ ότι ο τύπος που έκανε την σεξουαλική κακοποίηση, που δεν ήταν υπάλληλος του μαγαζιού, δεν κατάλαβε ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά και απλώς επωφελήθηκε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να δεχτώ ότι ο τύπος που έκανε την σεξουαλική κακοποίηση, που δεν ήταν υπάλληλος του μαγαζιού, δεν κατάλαβε ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά και απλώς επωφελήθηκε.


Όπως και να το δω, όποια ερμηνεία κι αν δώσω, θέλω να τους δέρνω. Είναι σαν την υπόθεση με τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ. Θέλω να τους δείρω όλους. Παρακαλώ, ο όρος «δέρνω» να μην ερμηνευτεί κυριολεκτικά και φροϊδικά.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Βρε Έλσα, πας να δεις Τζέημς Μποντ και τι περιμένεις; Καμιά βαθυστόχαστη ταινία;


Όχι βέβαια, απλώς δε μου φάνηκε διασκεδαστική, ούτε καν όσο περίμενα από Μποντ.
Για μένα, τα τελευταία χρόνια ο Άλεν βγάζει μια κακή, και ακόμα μια κακή ταινία, συνεχόμενα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Για μένα, τα τελευταία χρόνια ο Άλεν βγάζει μια κακή, και ακόμα μια κακή ταινία, συνεχόμενα.


Εγώ έχω άλλη γνώμη. Τη Ρώμη δεν την έχω δει, αλλά η Βαρκελώνη και το Παρίσι ήταν περιπτώσεις (για να συνεχίσω την προηγούμενη μεταφορά) που ο γνώριμος εραστής / η γνώριμη ερωμένη αποδεικνύεται ότι κάπου κρύβει ακόμα κάποια κόλπα, δεν τα 'χει φάει τα ψωμιά του/της. Η δε τουριστική του φάση δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου — τη ζηλεύω, για την ακρίβεια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Είδα το J.A.C.E. τού Μενέλαου Καραμαγγιώλη (επιμένω όσο μπορώ ελληνικά), σε σενάριο του ίδιου. Και είμαι έξαλλος με τον Μήτση του Αθηνοράματος που έγραψε τα χειρότερα για την ταινία. Ευτυχώς δίνω πολύ περισσότερη βάση στον Τιμογιαννάκη, ο οποίος έγραψε καλά πράματα, και επίσης στα όποια καλά λόγια μάζεψε η ταινία σε φεστιβάλ, τουλάχιστον με βάση το διαφημιστικό της υλικό. Όχι πως είναι το αριστούργημα, αλλά δεν είναι με τίποτα και η μούφα. Μου τη δίνει που κρίνουν τις ελληνικές ταινίες χειρότερα από τις ξένες. Ειλικρινά σκέφτομαι ότι τα πιάνουν ή εναλλαχτικά ότι έχουν προσωπικές έχθρες. Τέλος πάντων, σαν αστυνομική ταινία έχει ρυθμό, οι ερμηνείες καλές, το στόρι πρωτότυπο και με κοινωνικές πινελιές έντονες και δικές μας, σε αρπάζει από το λαιμό από το πρώτο τρίλεπτο, και σε αφήνει μόνο προς το τελευταίο ημίωρο, όπου, χωρίς να ξεχειλώσει ο ρυθμός, ευτυχώς, το σενάριο αρχίζει και κουράζει με τις υπερβολές. Η κίνηση της κάμερας πολύ καλή, τα σκηνικά, οι περισσότερες ερμηνείες καλές. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το προτιμώ από τους Τζέιμς Μποντ και Σία, _και_ γιατί είναι ελληνικό. Ας δίνουμε λίγο ψωμάκι στους δικούς μας ανθρώπους, οι οποίοι θα ψωνίσουν και τα δικά μας βιβλιαράκια ενδεχομένως. My expense is your income, your expense is my income, που έλεγε και ο Krugman χτες στη ΝΥΤ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια του #511 και #521, για την ταινία του Γούντι Άλεν:
Η ταινία αρχίζει με Μοντούνιο (Βολάρε). Τελειώνουν τα πρώτα γράμματα και ο φακός δείχνει βέσπες και αυτοκίνητα να γυρνάνε στην πλατεία μπροστά στην «τούρτα» (το μνημείο του Βίκτορα Εμμανουήλ). Ο Γούντι φτιάχνει άλλη μια ταινία με πολλές καρτποστάλ. (Μέχρι το τέλος θα δείξει περισσότερα μνημεία απ’ όσα ξέρω. Καμιά αντίρρηση. Καμιά αντίρρηση και για το φως του ευρωπαϊκού νότου — άλλη μια σεζόν του Killing III έκρινε τα διλήμματα υπέρ του Νότου.) Ο τροχονόμος πάνω στο βάθρο συνδυάζει κινήσεις χορευτή και σύγχρονου Μουσολίνι. Ακούγεται σύγκρουση. Τα πρώτα λόγια της ταινίας, από τον τροχονόμο: Porca miseria. Τακ τακ τακ: με ελάχιστες πινελιές ο σκηνοθέτης έχει ήδη ζωγραφίσει το σκηνικό του.

Όχι, η Ρώμη δεν είναι σεναριακά στο ύψος της Βαρκελώνης ή του Παρισιού. Είναι τέσσερις ιστορίες. Δεν θυμίζει Αλμοδόβαρ ή Χεμινγουέι. Ούτε τη Ρόμα του Φελίνι, αλλά το εύρημα με τον τενόρο ίσως το ετοίμαζε από τον καιρό που είχε δει την πασαρέλα με τη μόδα για καρδινάλιους στη Ρόμα. Είναι ένα άλλο είδος ιεροσυλίας, άλλωστε.

Δυστυχώς, άφησε ανεκμετάλλευτο τον Μπενίνι με μια σουρεαλιστική ιστορία που ξέφτισε αμέσως. Οι άλλες τρεις ιστορίες έχουν αρκετές καλές στιγμές. Δεν μετάνιωσα που το είδα. Άλλωστε, είπαμε, είναι μια συνήθεια πια ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια. Αν κάποια χρονιά δεν δω καινούργια ταινία του Άλεν, θα πιστέψω ότι ο ένας από τους δυο μας έχει πεθάνει.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν κάποια χρονιά δεν δω καινούργια ταινία του Άλεν, θα πιστέψω ότι ο ένας από τους δυο μας έχει πεθάνει.



Επειδή είμαι σίγουρη ότι ζω ακόμα, ο Γούντι θα πρέπει ν' άρχισε να ψυχορραγεί εκεί γύρω στο Ζέλιγκ και ν' άφησε την τελευταία του πνοή με τη Χάνα και τις αδελφές της. Κάτι ανεξήγητα sightings που παρατηρήθηκαν αργότερα ήταν σποραδικά και far between. Ίσως επειδή το φάντασμά του είχε αφήσει ανοιχτούς λογαριασμούς...
(Για να μη νομίζετε πως ξέρετε μόνο εσείς να παίζετε με την υπερβολή).
Η Σεξοκωμωδία Θερινής Νύχτας ήταν η μία από τις δύο ταινίες στις οποίες σηκώθηκα κι έφυγα πριν το διάλειμμα. Στην άλλη, δεν έφταιγε καν η ταινία· απλώς είχα να κάνω πιο συναρπαστικά πράγματα από τέσσερις γάμους και μια κηδεία ;)
ΥΓ. Πυροβολήστε ελεύθερα. Δεν θα είστε οι πρώτοι.:devil:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Οπότε αντί να χρησιμοποιήσουν το περιστατικό για να φτιάξουν μια ταινία με μυθοπλασία, κάτι σαν αυτή με τον τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο π.χ. (δεν θυμάμαι τίτλο)...


Phone Booth, duh!


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2013)

Mπέρνι, εγώ θεωρώ ότι η Αφροδίτη ήταν μια χαρά ταινία, και από τις λίγες φορές που είχα σχεδόν πέσει από το κάθισμα απο τα γέλια. 
Το Match Point που οι κριτικοί το εκθείασαν π.χ. μου φάνηκε παλιομοδίτικο θρίλερ, ίσως θα έπρεπε να εκτυλίσσεται στο '50. Κατά τ'άλλα ο Γούντι είναι παλιομοδίτης. Και κάθε του ταινία έχει αρκετά ξεκαρδιστικά στοιχεία (εκτός από το Match Point).


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Phone Booth, duh!



Θα μπορούσε όμως να λέγεται _ο Δολοφόνος του Τηλεφωνικού Θαλάμου_, _ο Θαλαμιφόνος_, Εγκλήμα στον Τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο, Γιατί Απάντησες; , Εκδίκηση για έναν Τηλεφωνικό Θάλαμο, Κλήση για Θάνατο, Ο Δολοφόνος με το Τηλέφωνο, Τηλεφώνησέ μου, Μη με Πυροβολείτε, Κύριε Αστυνομικέ κλπ κλπ


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά: Τηλε...Φονικός Θάλαμος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2013)

Costas said:


> Τιμογιαννάκης: Στο υπόλοιπο, αδυνατούμε να συμμορφωθούμε με την άποψη η οποία καταλήγει περισσότερο ως πυροτέχνημα παρά ως ολοκληρωμένο πείραμα. Διότι, *από τη Φυσική μάθαμε ότι το πείραμα χρειάζεται απόδειξη.* Ντόινγκ!



Φαντάσου το θεώρημα (όχι του Παζολίνι). Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα. Εδώ στο Αθηνόραμα δεν μπορούν να βάλουν το όνομα του Django σωστά στον τίτλο (τώρα είναι Diango). 

Δύο τριβιδάκια: Ο Τζάνγκο (Τζέιμι Φοξ) βρίσκεται στον ίδιο χώρο με τον Φράνκο Νίρο Νέρο, που ήταν ο Τζάνγκο στην ταινία του 1966 και κάνει εδώ μια εμφάνιση λίγων λεπτών. Πλησιάζει ο Νέρο τον Τζάνγκο στο μπαρ όπου στέκεται και τον ρωτάει πώς τον λένε.
— Django.
— Can you spell it?
— D-J-A-N-G-O. The D is silent.
— I know.

Γι' αυτό ίσως να είναι πιο σωστό που στο Αθηνόραμα τον γράφει _Ντζάνγκο_ (και το Ν δεν προφέρεται). :)

Στην ιστοσελίδα του Αθηνοράματος έχει και μια φωτογραφία του Ντικάπριο με ματοβαμμένα χέρια. Γράφει στα τριβιδάκια της ταινίας για τη σκηνή:
The scene in which Leonardo DiCaprio's character smashes his hand on the table was done with such force that his hand actually began to bleed. DiCaprio ignored it and continued with the scene. This take was the one used in the film.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία η ρεαλιστική ταινία Πίσω από τους Λόφους, του Ρουμάνου Κριστιάν Μουντζίου (4 μήνες, 3 βδομάδες και 2 ημέρες), με ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία τόσο στο πνευματικό επίπεδο (Πίστη, αγάπη/έρωτας, φιλία) όσο και στην κοινωνική ματιά (δομές ψυχικής υγείας, φτώχεια, ορφάνια, μοναστηριακή καλοπροαίρετη αμάθεια, νοσοκομειακή αδιάφορη γνώση), και με υποδειγματικές ερμηνείες (σε έπειθε απολύτως πως ήταν καλόγρια) που χάρισαν στις δυο γυναίκες το βραβείο ερμηνείας στις Κάννες. Επίσης, βραβείο σεναρίου αυτόθι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2013)

Αυτός ο Φράνκο Νίρο είναι συγγενής του Ρόμπερτ ντε Νίρο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αυτός ο Φράνκο Νίρο είναι συγγενής του Ρόμπερτ ντε Νίρο;



Καλό! Με κατέστρεψε ο Νέρων...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 10, 2013)

E, ναι. Ο Φράνκο Νέρο είναι εκατό τα εκατό Ιταλός, ουδέποτε λεγόταν Νίρο.


----------



## Lux (Jan 12, 2013)

Είδα πρόσφατα την ταινία Black Snake Moan, με τον καθόλου κακό Justin Timberlake, τον Samuel Jackson και την Christina Ricci. Ομολογώ πως περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο και δε με ενθουσίασε, σίγουρα όμως δεν με έκανε να βαρεθώ. Πρόκειται για μια κοπέλα η οποία κουβαλώντας παιδικά τραύματα, γίνεται έρμαιο των σεξουαλικών ορμών της χωρίς να νοιάζεται για τον εαυτό της. Σύντομα όμως, ένας θεοφοβούμενος άντρας θα κληθεί να το αλλάξει αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2013)

Καλωσήρθες, Lux, και ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση (για την ακρίβεια, το ξέθαμα — ταινία του 2006 είναι). Είναι από τα είδη των ταινιών που, αν δεν σου τις συστήσουν φίλοι, δεν παίρνεις εύκολα χαμπάρι την ύπαρξή τους. Από αυτή την άποψη, τούτο το νήμα έχει φροντίσει για όλα σχεδόν τα κινηματογραφικά κελεπούρια που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Υποθέτω ότι είναι χρήσιμο και σε άλλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

*大島 渚* (1932-2013)


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2013)

Tι μου θύμισες τώρα, δόχτορα (και μάλιστα έρχονται αποσπασματικά, εμ, βέβαια, μιλάμε για την παλιολιθική εποχή...). 
Πανεπιστήμιο. Φοιτητική λέσχη. Αφιέρωμα στον Οσίμα. Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε κουλτούρα, την Αυτοκρατορία των Αισθήσεων (ως σινεφίλ είχαμε πάει και στις άλλες ταινίες του αφιερώματος, εννοείται). Φίσκα το σινεμά, για ευνόητους λόγους. Ξεκινάει η ταινία και να πάσχει από υποτιτλισμό, τύφλα να΄χει ο Σουλεϊμάν, να τους ακούς να κουβεντιάζουν ιαπωνιστί δέκα λεπτά και να σου γράφει από κάτω: καλημέρα. Θα μου πεις ήθελα να καταλαβαίνω τι λένε; Ε, ναι, παραδόξως, είχαμε πάει να δούμε την ταινία, όχι το σεξ. Τέλος πάντων, τελειώνει η ταινία με ψυχοπλάκωμα, όπως κάθε ταινία τέχνης που σέβεται τον εαυτό της, πέφτει κι ένας υπότιτλος- μετάφραση επιγραφής που μας πληροφορούσε ότι όλοι λυπήθηκαν την φτωχή ηρωίδα, που ήταν ακόμα πιο ακαταλαβίστικο, γιατί αφού δεν είχε προηγηθεί σοβαρός υποτιτλισμός πού να καταλάβει ο θεατής τι δηλοί ο μύθος. Κι ενώ κατευθυνόμασταν προς την έξοδο, αποφασίζει ο καταστηματάρχης να βάλει μια τσόντα αμερικανικής προέλευσης. Μιλάμε για εποχή προ του ίντερνετ και δε νομίζω να είχε κανένας γνωστός βίντεο στο σπίτι του, οπότε το θέαμα δεν ήταν ακριβώς συνηθισμένο. Οπότε όλοι αιφνιδιάστηκαν. Και σε ελάχιστο χρόνο το θέαμα διακόπηκε με πολύ θόρυβο, λες και τράβηξε κάποιος τη μηχανή προβολής. 
Την επόμενη μέρα το γράφανε οι τοπικές εφημερίδες, είχε βουίξει ο τόπος ότι η κινηματογραφική λέσχη, που χρηματοδοτείται και από το δήμο, διαφθείρει τη νεολαία, να φωνάζει η Λέσχη ότι φταίει ο ιδιοκτήτης του σινεμά, κάποιος να λέει ότι ήταν διδακτικό το θέαμα για να μπορέσουμε εμείς οι θεατές να συγκρίνουμε την αληθινή τέχνη με την πορνογραφία και να διαπιστώσουμε ότι απέχουν παρασάγγας (βεβαίως δεν διευκρίνισε ποιό έργο θεωρούσε πορνογραφία και ποιό τέχνη). Νομίζω συζητήθηκε και η περίπτωση οργάνωσης ανοιχτής συζήτησης με καλεσμένους πανεπιστημιακούς κλπ κλπ. Και γενικά απόκτησε νόημα και το "ήμουνα κι εγώ εκεί", μέχρι κι η γειτόνισσά μου με ρώτησε στο ασανσέρ, υπέθεσε ότι σαν φοιτήτρια θα ήμουνα στο σινεμά. 
Τελικά τόσα χρόνια αργότερα δεν θυμάμαι παρά αμυδρά υπόθεση κλπ αλλά εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά η ταινία ήταν ακαταλαβίστικη λόγω κακού υποτιτλισμού ή αν οφειλόταν το ακαταλαβίστικο στην υψηλή τέχνη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2013)

Το καλύτερό του απ' όσα έχω δει και για μένα ήταν η Τελετή. Μακάρι να το ξαναπαίξουν και, όπως είπε η SBE, με καλύτερο υποτιτλισμό. Επίσης χαριτωμένο ήταν το τελευταίο του, νομίζω, που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, μ' έναν νέο σαμουράι που τον ποθούσαν οι πιο μεγάλοι, τελείως αρχαιοελληνικού ήθους. Αλλά η Τελετή ήταν για μένα συγκλονιστική, τουλάχιστον τότε (αρχές '70ς).


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Ένα άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για τους βιασμούς νεοσύλλεκτων γυναικών από τους εκπαιδευτές τους στην αμερικανική Πολεμική Αεροπορία, _και για τη θεσμική συγκάλυψή τους_, με οδήγησε σ' ένα ντοκιμαντέρ πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα (ευρύτερα για τις αμερικανικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις), το The Invisible War, που ελπίζω να το δω. _Φαντάζομαι_ (δεν το γνωρίζω) ότι τα ίδια θα συμβαίνουν σε όλες τις χώρες με ευρύ ποσοστό γυναικών στο στρατό, και μάλιστα σε θέσεις μάχιμες (σχεδόν 15% στις ΗΠΑ). Αναρωτιέμαι πώς είναι τα πράματα στο Ισραήλ, που έχει υποχρεωτική θητεία για τις γυναίκες. Ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερα, λόγω του πάνδημου χαρακτήρα της γυναικείας στρατολογίας εκεί. Πάντως η συγκάλυψη αυτή σκέφτομαι πως θα μπορούσε να παρουσιάζει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με τη συγκάλυψη των περιστατικών ασέλγειας σε παιδιά από τα ανώτερα κλιμάκια της Καθολικής (και όχι μόνο;) Εκκλησίας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Σχετικά με το Ισραήλ: ίσως παλιότερα που ήταν χωριστό σώμα ο γυναικείος στρατός να ήταν μικρότερο το πρόβλημα ή ίσως να μην γίνονταν καταγγελίες, όπως σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ένα άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για τους βιασμούς νεοσύλλεκτων γυναικών από τους εκπαιδευτές τους στην αμερικανική Πολεμική Αεροπορία, _και για τη θεσμική συγκάλυψή τους_, με οδήγησε σ' ένα ντοκιμαντέρ πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα (ευρύτερα για τις αμερικανικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις), το The Invisible War, που ελπίζω να το δω. [...]



Σύμπτωση: την παρουσίαση του ντοκιμαντέρ που έκανε ο σκηνοθέτης και σεναριογράφος Κέρμπι Ντικ για το Φεστιβάλ του Σάντανς την είχα υποτιτλίσει τον Οκτώβριο:






Κι εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Κώστα, και περιμένω να το δω. Αν τύχει, θα σε ειδοποιήσω. 
Επίσης, μια 30λεπτη συνέντευξη με τον Κέρμπι Ντικ:

DP/30 @ Sundance 2012: _The Invisible War_, documentarian Kirby Dick





In 2010, 108,121 veterans screened positive for military sexual trauma, and 68,379 had at least one Veterans Health Administration outpatient visit for related conditions. Also in 2010, The Department of Defense processed reports of 3,198 new assaults but estimated the actual number of assaults to be closer to 19,000. However, these reports only resulted in convictions against 244 perpetrators.
...

*Response*
Two days before the film's premiere at the Sundance Film Festival, Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta called a press conference to discuss the Department of Defense's efforts to help sexual assault survivors. He did not announce changes to enforcement or prosecution. Shortly after the film's release, the filmmakers launched a campaign to bring _The Invisible War_'s message to military and government officials.

_The Invisible War_ was heralded for exposing a culture of widespread sexual harassment and sexual assault at Marine Barracks Washington. In March 2012, eight women, including two who appeared in the film, filed suit against military leaders for maintaining an environment that tolerates rapists while silencing survivors.

Panetta viewed the film on April 14, 2012. On April 16, 2012, Secretary Panetta issued a directive ordering all sexual assault cases to be handled by senior officers at the rank of colonel or higher. This effectively ended the practice of commanders prosecuting sexual assault cases from within their own units. Panetta later told one of the film's producers that watching The Invisible War contributed to his decision to revise this policy. The filmmakers applauded these changes but said that the Pentagon needed to take further steps, such as requiring that investigation and prosecution of sexual assault cases be handled outside of the military chain of command.

On June 25, 2012, the Marine Corps unveiled a new plan to combat sexual assault. In July, Marine Corps Commandant General James F. Amos met with all non-deployed Marine generals to review the new procedures, which seek to discourage unsafe environments while increasing reporting.

On January 4, 2013, President Barack Obama signed the National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2013. This law included many improvements to the military's handling of sexual assault cases, such as barring individuals with felony sex abuse convictions from receiving enlistment waivers, forming special victims units to investigate and prosecute sexual assault cases, and installing new policies to prevent professional retaliation against assault survivors.

*Reception*
_The Invisible War_ received widespread acclaim from critics. At the end of 2012, it held a 100% Fresh rating from review aggregator Rotten Tomatoes, which also listed it as the #1 film of the year.

The film appeared on numerous year-end best lists, including in _The New York Times, Time_, and the National Board of Review. The Chicago Film Critics Association named it the Best Documentary of 2012.
...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisible_War

military sexual trauma (MST)

Στα καθ' ημάς: Ένοπλες δυνάμεις, εξετάσεις, ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία και σωστά! Τώρα περιμένουμε κι ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τα αίσχη του Αμπού Γκράιμπ και του Γκουαντάναμο...


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Σκεφτόμουν όσο το διάβαζα ότι δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιούσε για υπεράσπιση ότι χρειάζονται τέτοια για να συνηθίζουν οι νεοσύλλεκτες τη μεταχείριση που θα έχουν αν ποτέ βρεθούν αιχμάλωτες. 
Που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ένας λόγος που οι μικτοί στρατοί διστάζουν να στείλουν γυναίκες στην πρώτη γραμμή.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Ε, τότε να τους/τις βασανίζουν κιόλας. Άσε που και οι άντρες μπορούν να βϊαστούν ως αιχμάλωτοι. Πάντως, χτες ο Πανέττα υπέγραψε απόφαση βάσει της οποίας οι γυναίκες μπορούν να υπηρετούν σε μάχιμες θέσεις, εκτός αν θεσπίζονται ειδικές αιτιολογημένες εξαιρέσεις, ενώ έως τώρα ίσχυε το ακριβώς αντίστροφο. (ΝΥΤ)
Καμία σχέση όμως με την ομορφιά που έδινε, πριν από 30 χρόνια, στις Ισραηλινές η χειραφέτηση της θητείας. Το 'βλεπες στο περπάτημά τους στο δρόμο, ειδικά σε Μεσανατολικό περιβάλλον...


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

Σαθρό το επιχείρημα, έωλο. Γιατί, οι άντρες δεν κινδυνεύουν απ' αυτό; Που, όντας και άμαθοι, ενδέχεται να τους πονέσει πιο πολύ (δεν ξέρω, εικασίες κάνω· κι αυτό δεν το γράφω για να προστατέψω την εικόνα μου, αλλά επειδή αντικειμενικά, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω), και σωματικά και κυρίως ψυχολογικά; Άμα είναι έτσι, να μας πηδάνε όλους _τους ανθρώπους _προληπτικά, ώστε να είμαστε έτοιμοι. Και να μας κάνουν βασανιστήρια, για τον ίδιο λόγο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε ότι οι γυναίκες κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο από σεξουαλική βία σε καιρό πολέμου, σε σχέση με τους άντρες, όπως έχει δείξει η πρόσφατη ιστορία. 
Το ζήτημα όμως δεν είναι τόσο η βία όσο οι δημόσιες σχέσεις. Ο φόβος ότι μια αιχμάλωτη, που μπορεί να είναι και μητέρα και που θα την δείχνει ο εχθρός στην τηλεόραση κλπ κλπ, συγκινεί περισσότερο τον θεατή- ψηφοφόρο- χρηματοδότη του πολέμου, που μπορεί να αρχίσει να φωνάζει να επιστρέψουν όλοι οι στρατιώτες στη βάση τους. 
Άλλη περίπτωση η _πολιορκούμενη_ Λένω Μπότσαρη με τις νύφες και τα εγγόνια, κι άλλη μια Αμερικανίδα στρατιωτίνα στο Αφγανιστάν. Άλλωστε και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ομηρίας, συνήθως διαπραγματεύονται πρώτα την απελευθέρωση γυναικόπαιδων, ηλικιωμένων και ασθενών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2013)

Η Lisa Zane (Τζανετάκου!) τραγουδάει το «Στα περβόλια»του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη στα credits του εξαιρετικού κινηματογραφικού Κοριολανού του Ρέιφ Φάινς:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 27, 2013)

Η αδελφούλα του Μπίλι! 
Όταν ακούω αυτό το τραγούδι από τον Μπιθικώτση ανατριχιάζουν και τα σπλάχνα μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2013)

Είδα χθες το βράδυ το Zero Dark Thirty. Ξεκίνησα απρόθυμα. Στις πρώτες σκηνές που βλέπουμε ανάκριση υπόπτων (διάβαζε βασανιστήρια), ήθελα να τη σταματήσω. Όταν η ταινία προχώρησε πιο κάτω, έγινε συγκλονιστική. Όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος που την είχε δει και τη συνιστούσε ανεπιφύλακτα, "Στο τελευταίο κομμάτι της ταινίας είχα αγωνία για την έκβαση!" 

Είδα στο IMDb ότι οι κριτικές των επαγγελματιών κριτικών έβγαλαν μέσο όρο ένα σπανιότατο 95%.
Να μια κριτική που βρήκα εύστοχη και με εκπροσωπεί:

Wall Street Journal Joe Morgenstern 
Judged solely as a film, a partially fictionalized account of the decade-long search for bin Laden, it's superbly crafted and relentlessly dramatic. More than that, though, Zero Dark Thirty is a shock to the system, one that's bound to incite discussion of profoundly troubling issues. ​


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2013)

Η φράση-κλειδί είναι Judged solely as a film, γιατί οι κριτικές που έχω ακούσει για την θεματολογία και την πολιτική στάση της ταινίας ήταν πολύ κακές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω δει όλες τις ταινίες που ήταν υποψήφιες για τις Χρυσές Σφαίρες, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα έδινα το βραβείο στην Αργώ (Επιχείρηση: Argo). Ο Άφλεκ εφάρμοσε 100% τους κανόνες του κινηματογράφου και έκανε μια καλή ταινία που παρακολουθείται χωρίς καμιά κάμψη του ενδιαφέροντος. Έβαλε χιούμορ εκεί όπου θα υπήρχαν αφηγηματικές κοιλιές, και ένταση όπου έβρισκε την ευκαιρία. Η ταινία, σε κάθε περίπτωση, εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες του κοινού και όχι της ιστορικής αλήθειας. Είναι τόσο φανερό ότι η κάθε σκηνή είναι σχεδιασμένη ώστε να εξυπηρετεί τη σκηνοθετημένη ένταση, που σε ενοχλεί το ότι καταλαβαίνεις ότι αποκλείεται να ήταν έτσι οι εξελίξεις στην πραγματικότητα. Όποιος έχει δει την ταινία, μπορεί μετά να αποκαταστήσει μέσα του την ιστορική αλήθεια διαβάζοντας κείμενα όπως αυτό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Caper

Στο Αθηνόραμα ο Μήτσης ξεχνάει ότι βαθμολογεί την ταινία σαν κινηματογράφο και για να καθοδηγήσει τους θεατές όταν δίνει 2 αστεράκια (εκεί που το κοινό του έχει δώσει 3,5) λέγοντας:
Εξαιρετικά καλογυρισμένο αλλά υπερπατριωτικό περιπετειώδες θρίλερ βασισμένο σε αληθινά γεγονότα. πραγματικά απολαυστικό, το πρώτο μέρος του συνδυάζει χιούμορ, δράση και σασπένς, προτού μετατραπεί στην τελευταία του ώρα σε έναν -υποδειγματικά σκηνοθετημένο- ύμνο στον αμερικάνικο πατριωτισμό.

Για την τελευταία πρόταση («προτού μετατραπεί σε ... ύμνο στον αμερικάνικο πατριωτισμό»): Αντιαμερικανικά παραμορφωτικά γυαλάκια!


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2013)

Δεν βλέπω να διαφέρει αισθητά η ταινία από τα γεγονότα. Ναι, έχει παραγεμίσματα και δείχνει τον προσωπικό πόνο του ήρωα πατέρα που δεν βλέπει το παιδί του κλπ κλπ αλλά αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα σε κάθε ταινία, αλλιώς φτιάχνεις ντοκυμανταίρ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2013)

Θα σου απαντήσω σε PM για να μη καταστρέψουμε το ενδιαφέρον για τους άλλους που δεν έχουν δει την ταινία.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2013)

Σπουδαίος ο Βασιλιάς Ληρ του Κόζιντσεφ (1971), σε ασπρόμαυρο, με θαυμάσιους ηθοποιούς και ωραιότατη μουσική του Σοστακόβιτς. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η κόπια (δηλ. το DVD) είναι ποιότητας ράστερ...Παρ' όλα αυτά, κορυφαίο.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2013)

Visconti told Bogarde that when the lights went up in a Los Angeles screening room after a showing of "Death in Venice" for American studio executives, no one said anything. The silence encouraged Visconti, who believed it meant that the executives were undergoing a catharsis after watching his masterpiece. However, he soon realized that, in Bogarde's own words, "Apparently they were stunned into horrified silence . . . A group of slumped nylon-suited men stared dully at the blank screen." One nervous executive, feeling something should be said, got up and asked, "Signore Visconti, who was responsible for the score of the film?"

"Gustav Mahler," Visconti replied.

"Just great!", said the nervous man. "I think we should sign him." (imdb)


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2013)

Το Σάββατο, στο Ίδρυμα Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη, στα πλαίσια του αφιερώματος στον Μικελάντζελο Αντονιόνι, θα προβληθεί στις 9 μμ. η ταινία του Cina - Chung Kuo, ντοκιμαντέρ του 1972 (λίγο μετά το θρυλικό αγώνα πινγκ-πόνγκ). Διαρκεί 3,5 ώρες, μπορείτε όμως να το δείτε και στο γιουτούμπι, με ιταλικό σπικάζ και κινέζικους υποτίτλους. Η προβολή του ΙΜΚ θα έχει αγγλικούς υποτίτλους.


----------



## Costas (Feb 8, 2013)

Για τους φίλους του αμερικάνικου σινεμά και της ιστορίας του, ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το βίντεο ντοκιμαντέρ Red Hollywood, των Thom Andersen και Noel Burch.


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2013)

Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε κάποιο κανάλι έβαλε μετά τα μεσάνυχτα τον _Ξένοιαστο καβαλάρη_, κι επειδή η μνήμη είχε ξεθωριάσει (η προηγούμενη φορά ήταν αυτό που λέμε κυριολεκτικά «προ αμνημονεύτων»), στρώθηκα και τον ξανάδα. Αυτή τη φορά σημείωσα πράγματα που δεν είχα καν το μυαλό να παρατηρήσω την πρώτη φορά, και το κυριότερο ήταν τα γλωσσικά! Στην κοιμισμένη αμερικανική επαρχία του 1969 οι νεαροί πρωταγωνιστές, παιδιά της αντικουλτούρας, φέρνουν μεταξύ άλλων και λέξεις και έννοιες πρωτόγνωρες.


Σαν τον παρακάτω διάλογο:
-- Από πού είσαι;
-- Από το Ελ Έι.
-- Ελ Έι;
-- Λος Άντζελες.​Προφανώς η συντομογραφία Ελ Έι δεν είχε διαδοθεί (1969).


Ολόκληρη σκηνή για να δώσουν σε κάποιον να καταλάβει τι θα πει η λέξη dude, που σήμερα βρίσκεται στα λεξικά


Άλλη επεξήγηση για το τι σημαίνει η λέξη groovy, που σήμερα έχει κάνει πια τον κύκλο της και έχει υποχωρήσει μπρος στο cool.

Άλλος διάλογος:​-- Τι είναι αυτό;
-- Grass
-- Grass  Α, εννοείς μαριχουάνα.​

Πρώτη ύλη για τους ιστορικούς της γλώσσας. Αναρωτιέμαι στα ελληνικά έχουμε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2013)

Earion said:


> Πρώτη ύλη για τους ιστορικούς της γλώσσας. Αναρωτιέμαι στα ελληνικά έχουμε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις;


Άπειρες. Αλλά θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις νήμα με τίτλο «Τα ελληνικά του παλιού καλού ελληνικού κινηματογράφου», για να μαζευτούν κάποιες φίλες που θυμούνται απέξω τις ατάκες. Θα πρέπει βέβαια να ορίσεις τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε έξυπνη ατάκα και νεολογισμό. Οπωσδήποτε κάπου πρέπει να γράψουμε πού πρωτοακούσαμε για τον σκοταδόψυχο:










*Ο σκοταδόψυχος*

Φαρμάκι έχω στην ψυχή
φέρνει μαυρίλα θολερή
στα στήθια μου.
Νύχτ' αξημέρωτη ξανά
με το πιοτό της με κερνά,
εβίβα μου. 
Σκοτάδι πίνω για πιοτό,
πω πω πω πω, πω πω πω πω, 
ντέφι της λύσσας μου κρατώ, 
πω πω πω πω, πω πω πω πω, 
και το μυαλό μου είναι θολό, 
πω πω πω πω, πω πω πω πω.

Υπογραφή: Τιμολέων Φανφάρας


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2013)

Θα 'θελα να μας φέρουν στην Αθήνα αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ: Japan Lies: The Photojournalism of Kikujiro Fukushima, Age[d] 90. Hasard objectif η συνωνυμία με τον τόπο του ολέθρου, που τόσο γρήγορα καλύφτηκε με πέπλο σιωπής και που επίσης τον έχει καλύψει με τη δουλειά του ο 90άρης...νεαρόψυχος. (Asahi Shimbun)


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2013)

Και ω του θαύματος, η Τελετή του Όσιμα προβλήθηκε απόψε στο Ίδρυμα Μιχ. Κακογιάννη, που διοργανώνει αυτή την εβδομάδα αφιέρωμα με 11 γιαπωνέζικες ταινίες, αρκετές από τις οποίες προβάλλονται για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα (αυτό δεν ισχύει για την Τελετή). Εξαιρετικής δομής έργο, μεγάλη τέχνη. Όπως λέει στο πρόγραμμα ο Μισέλ Δημόπουλος, "οι ταινίες είναι 35 mm και όχι dvd, όπως συνηθίζεται πια". Πολύ σημαντικό, καθώς είδα έναν Βασιλιά Ληρ πρόσφατα, εξαιρετικό μεν αλλά που ήταν από dvd κι έτσι η εμπειρία της προβολής ήταν πανάθλια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2013)

Eδέησα να δω το Zero Dark Thirty. Ελπίζω να μην πει κανένας ότι χρειαζόμαστε spoiler alert, για όποιον δεν το ξέρει, στο τέλος είναι 2011 και σκοτώνουν τον Οσάμα Μπιν Λάντεν. 
Και έχω να πω ότι:
α. πιο πολύ με αηδίασαν τα τρέιλερ που έδειξαν πριν την ταινία, παρά τα βασανιστήρια της ταινίας, λες και είχαν βάλει στοίχημα στο σινεμά να μας διαφημίσουν όλες τις ταινίες τρόμου της χρονιάς :scared:
β. τελικά σε κάτι βοήθησαν οι βίοι αγίων, αυτά τα μικρά βιβλιαράκια χωρίς εξώφυλλο, που πουλάγανε έξω από τις εκκλησίες παλιά. Οπότε μας πλησιάζανε να μας τα πουλήσουν, η γιαγιά μου έπαιρνε ένα και πριν πάει στα σκουπίδια το διάβαζα. Σχεδόν καρμπόν όλα, περιγράφανε διάφορα βασανιστήρια μαρτύρων και οσιομαρτύρων, με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπω χολυγουντιανά βασανιστήρια και να μη μου καίγεται καρφί (αν και το Funny Games του Χάνεκε με αηδίασε στο έπακρο)
Αυτά τα λέω για να εξηγήσω ότι δεν μου φάνηκε ότι οι σκηνές με τα βασανιστήρια ήταν ακραίες. Η σκέψη για το τι βλέπεις ναι, μπορεί να σου χαλάσει τη διάθεση. Αλλά οι ίδιες οι σκηνές ήταν αρκετά σεμνά γυρισμένες. 

Από κει και πέρα, πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι ότι η Μπιγκελόου έχει τεχνική αρτιότητα αλλά ότι η φωτογραφία δεν ήταν τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, ήρθε το κομμάτι με την εισβολή στο Λαντενολημέρι και άλλαξα γνώμη. Δυστυχώς, το σενάριο έχει μερικές γκάφες ή μάλλον κάποια πράγματα που μας τα έμαθε το Χόλιγουντ (ΤΜ Ελληγενής). Πρώτο και καλύτερο, ότι στο Πακιστάν μιλάνε αραβικά. :scared: Οι αμερικανοί στρατιώτες έχουν διερμηνέα που φωνάζει στα αραβικά στους περαστικούς να απομακρυνθούν, στην καρδιά του Πακιστάν. Εννοείται αυτοί δεν απομακρύνονται, μάλλον γιατί ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ. Και μετά καπάκι αρχίζει να τους φωνάζει στα αγγλικά, ίσως για να καταλάβουν. :twit:
Το άλλο το καταλαβαίνουν οι Λονδρέζοι μόνο: δείχνει την έκρηξη στο λεωφορείο 30 το 2005. Μόνο που το λεωφορείο που μας δείχνει δεν γράφει 30 αλλά άλλο, και το δήθεν ραδιόφωνο που ακούμε λέει νομίζω ότι ήταν το 10. Λεπτομέρεια; Όχι για όσους έζησαν από κοντά εκείνες τις μέρες. 

Κατά τ'άλλα δεν μου φάνηκε τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2013)

...
Ένας Μαουρίτσιο, ο Νικέτι. _Ραταταπλάν_.






Un bicchiere d'acqua 1/2, 2/2.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2013)

Αυστηρά για σινεφίλ: όλες οι σιωπηλές εμφανίσεις του Άλφρεντ Χίτσκοκ σε σχεδόν σαράντα ταινίες του (39, όσες και τα σκαλοπάτια, τις βγάζει η Wikipedia). Περιγραφή υπάρχει κάτω από το γιουτιουμπάκι αλλά και στη Wikipedia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okLiLsncyi0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Alfred_Hitchcock_cameo_appearances


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

...
*Richard Griffiths 1947-2013*
The legendary character actor has died
http://www.empireonline.com/images/uploaded/Uncle Monty.jpg 

Sad news to start this Easter weekend: the much-loved character actor Richard Griffiths has died following complications after heart surgery. He was 65.

Justly celebrated for a wide variety of roles on film, television and stage, he was famous as different characters to different generations. The younger among us probably knew him best as the odious Vernon Dursley in the _Harry Potter_ films. To many of the rest of us, he'll always be Withnail's Uncle Monty. 

He was much more though. Growing up in Yorkshire, _the son of deaf parents with whom he spoke in sign language_, he left school at 15, but would eventually study drama at what's now the Manchester School of Theatre. His early stage work lead him to the Royal Shakespeare Company, where he gained some renown as Falstaff in _The Merry Wives of Windsor_, and as Henry VIII (he never did play The Dane).

His break in film came with *It Shouldn't Happen to a Vet* in 1975, and he subsequently made appearances in the likes of *The French Lieutenant's Woman*, *Chariots of Fire*, *Gandhi* and *Greystoke*, before attempting to seduce Paul McGann and rhapsodising the humble carrot in *Withnail and I*. He played twins in *The Naked Gun 2½*, and Magistrate Philipse in Tim Burton's *Sleepy Hollow*. He was in five of the eight Harry Potter films, and most recently had roles in Martin Scorsese's *Hugo* and the Michael Morpurgo adaptation *Private Peaceful*.
[...]

Sir Nicholas Hytner, who directed Griffiths in _The History Boys_ at the National Theatre, said he was "one of the most loved and recognisable British actors [and] also one of the very greatest". He called Griffiths' performance as the English teacher Douglas Hector, "overwhelming: a masterpiece of wit, delicacy, mischief and desolation, often simultaneously."

Richard E. Grant toasted his erstwhile uncle on his way with, "Chin chin, dear friend." So say all of us.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Young man and woman meet and fall in love on board ocean liner, which strikes an iceberg and sinks, taking down with it the young man together with another 1,500 passengers, give or take a few.

Εγώ είμαι στο άλλο ανέκδοτο: Βρείτε την ταινία από την περιγραφή μιας πρότασης. Αρχίζουμε πάντα με ευκολάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2013)

Τούτο 'δώ έχει ελληνικό τίτλο (το μιούζικαλ ή η ταινία, λίγο ενδιαφέρει): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_the_Woods;


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2013)

...
Δεν βρίσκω τίποτα σε ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες, μόνο τον αγγλικό τίτλο για το ξενόγλωσσο βιβλίο ή το θεατρικό μιούζικαλ, ευνόητα καθώς δεν βρίσκω να έχει μεταφραστεί το βιβλίο ή να έχει ανέβει το μιούζικαλ στην Ελλάδα. Μόνο το προφανές «Μέσα στο δάσος», προφανώς δημοσιογραφικά μεταφρασμένο (ή τιτλατζήδικα, αφού μόνο στον τίτλο αναφέρεται), εκεί. 

Για την ταινία είναι πάρα πολύ νωρίς, γιατί ναι μεν συζητιέται καιρό τώρα, αλλά δεν έχει ούτε τρεις μήνες που ανακοινώθηκε το πρώτο μέλος του καστ, η Μέριλ Στριπ, και τα γυρίσματα ξεκινάνε τον Οκτώβριο, λέει.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

Είδα αυτό και σκέφτηκα ότι η επόμενη ταινία θα λέγεται Before 17:00 (η ώρα που σχολάνε τα γραφεία, και θα ασχολείται με τη συνταξιοδότηση)





ΥΓ Το Βefore Sunset μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ, ειδικά το φλού τέλος του, και λυπάμαι που είπαν να το χαλάσουν. Αλλά τουλάχιστον θα είναι καλή διαφήμιση της Ελλάδας κι απ' ό,τι φαίνεται όχι πολύ τουριστική με κλισέ.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2013)

Να 'ρχεται και ο Γούντι προς τα εδώ σιγά σιγά (ή και γρήγορα — πόσες ταινίες πια θα κάνει;).


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

Mήπως αρχίσαμε να δίνουμε φοροαπαλλαγές στους ξένους που γυρίζουν ταινίες;
Μήπως φταίει το ότι όλο άκουνε Ελλάδα τον τελευταίο καιρό; 

Η Ντελπί πάντως είναι σαν τον Γούντι Άλλεν λίγο. 
Δήλωσε επίσης ότι σε 40 χρόνια θα κάνουν το ρημέικ του Αmour σαν συνέχεια αυτών εδώ των ταινιών.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2013)

http://www.gfc.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1581&Itemid=118


----------



## crystal (Jun 3, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω για σας, αλλά εμένα η μεταφορά του Γκάτσμπι μου άρεσε πολύ. Και κλάμα η κυρία...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2013)

Ένα ωραίο βιντεάκι που δείχνει πώς πραγματικά γυρίστηκε η νορβηγικής παραγωγής ταινία *Kon-tiki*, που εξιστορεί, φυσικά, την αληθινή αποστολή του Χέιερνταλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2013)

*James Gandolfini (1961-2013)*


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2013)

Από αρθράκι του Άρη Μαλανδράκη στο Προταγκόν:

Εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες υπήρξαν οι εντυπώσεις που δημοσίευσε, λίγους μήνες αργότερα, η αθηναϊκή εφημερίδα «Αστυ». Αφορμή υπήρξε η πρώτη εν Ελλάδι κινηματογραφική προβολή, που έγινε σε ένα άδειο κατάστημα της οδού Κολοκοτρώνη, πίσω από την Παλιά Βουλή. Το ενθουσιώδες άρθρο, που δημοσιεύθηκε στις 29 Νοεμβρίου 1896, ανθολογεί ο Νίκος Θεοδοσίου στο βιβλίο του «Στα παλιά τα σινεμά» (εκδ. FINATEC, 2000): «…Αληθής μαγεία ήσαν αι προβαλλόμεναι εικόνες εις φυσικόν μέγεθος. Όλος ο κόσμος ο προβαλλόμενος δια του ηλεκτρικού φωτός ενόμιζες ότι έζη και εκινείτο και ενεψυχούτο. Ιδίως η διάβασις των Δραγόνων υπερπηδόντων φράκτην εξετυλίχθη εν όλαις της ταις λεπτομερείας. Οι καλπάζοντες και ανυψούμενοι ίπποι, αι σπάθαι των ιππέων αι εξαστράπτουσαι εις τας ακτίνας του ηλίου, ο κονιορτός ο εγειρόμενος εκ του ποδοβολητού των ιππέων, όλα αναπαρίσταντο τόσον τελείως ωσάν να τα έβλεπε κανείς εκ του φυσικού».

Μόνο το υπερπηδ*ό*ντων βρήκα...Ε, και το λεπτομερείας, αλλά πρέπει να 'ταν typo.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Τέλος Αυγούστου θα προγραμματίσουμε θερινή έξοδο για το *Μπλε γιασεμί* (*Blue Jasmine*), την ταινία του Γούντι Άλεν που έκανε πρεμιέρα στη Νέα Υόρκη την Τρίτη και στο Λος Άντζελες την Τετάρτη — χωρίς τον σκηνοθέτη, φυσικά. (Και χωρίς εμένα, δυστυχώς. Υπομονή.)
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/blue-jasmine-premiere-cate-blanchett-593442

Διάβασα την κριτική στη _New York Times_ και ήταν εγκωμιαστική από την αρχή ως το τέλος.
http://movies.nytimes.com/2013/07/26/movies/cate-blanchett-stars-in-woody-allens-blue-jasmine.html (Προσοχή, 2 σελίδες)

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο Γούντι Άλεν φτιάχνει το δικό του _Λεωφορείο ο πόθος_. Δεν ξέρω σε πόσα σημεία τού μοιάζει, αλλά καλά θα κάνετε να ξεσκονίσετε το _Λεωφορείο_ σας προτού δείτε το _Γιασεμί_.

The allusions to “Streetcar” are copious and obvious, and spotting the quotations initially feels like a kind of humorous parlor game, from the French connection that links Blanche and Jasmine’s names to Mr. Allen’s staging of a violent skirmish, which echoes a similar one in Elia Kazan’s film adaptation.

Εγώ πήρα ένα αρχείο με υπότιτλους και σημείωσα τα δικά μου αξιομνημόνευτα κομμάτια του διαλόγου:

00:12
- You want a shot?
- No, I rarely touch it.
– Well, there's some people that rarely touch it, but it touches them often.

00:16
Wait. Now, listen, did you ever hear of the Napoleonic Code, Stella?

00:22
I never met a dame didn't know she was good-looking or not without being told.

00:27
Why, I guess he's just not the type that goes for jasmine perfume. (Αυτό το έβαλα για να δούμε πώς προέκυψε ο τίτλος του αλενικού.)

00:36
We've made enchantment.

00:37
Poker should not be played in a house with women. (Κανόνας ζωής!)

00:55
What I mean is, he thinks I'm sort of prim and proper, you know.
I want to deceive him just enough to make him want me.

01:30
I don't want realism. I want magic.

01:32
– I thought you were straight.
– Straight? What's straight? A line can be straight, or a street...
...but the heart of a human being?

01:57
Whoever you are...
...I have always depended on the kindness of strangers.

Και τα απαραίτητα τριβιδάκια για το _Λεωφορείο_:

The character of Blanche is thought to be based on Williams' sister Rose Williams who struggled with her mental health and became incapacitated after a lobotomy.

Selznick originally wanted to cast Margaret Sullavan and John Garfield, but settled on Marlon Brando and Jessica Tandy, who were virtual unknowns at the time. (Αυτό για τη θεατρική παραγωγή.)

Brando was given car fare to Tennessee Williams' home in Provincetown, Massachusetts, where he not only gave a sensational reading, but did some house repairs as well. (Για αυτό εδώ θέλω λεπτομέρειες...  )

A _Streetcar Named Desire_ holds the distinction of garnering Academy Award wins for actors in three out of the four acting categories (this achievement was later equalled by Network in 1976). Oscars were won by Vivien Leigh, Best Actress, Karl Malden, Best Supporting Actor, and Kim Hunter, Best Supporting Actress. Marlon Brando was nominated for his performance as Stanley Kowalski, and although lauded for his powerful portrayal, did not win the Oscar for Best Actor. (Του το πήρε ο Μπόγκαρτ με το ρόλο του στη _Βασίλισσα της Αφρικής_.)

Ραντεβού λίγο πριν τον Σεπτέμβρη.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 28, 2013)

Είχα καιρό να δω ένα ωραίο έργο, από αυτά τα χαρούμενα που μ' αρέσουν εμένα, ξέρετε... 
Broken, πρώτη ταινία μεγάλου μήκους, απ' ότι διάβασα, του σκηνοθέτη Rufus Norris, με μια γοητευτική νεαρή πρωταγωνίστρια και τον πάντα εξαιρετικό Tim Roth που είχα επίσης πολύ καιρό να δω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Μα πώς τα καταφέρνεις πάντα και βρίσκεις ταινίες που δεν έχω δει; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Μάλιστα. Τέτοιες ταινιάρες φτιάχνουν οι Εγγλέζοι με τα λεφτά του Lotto. 

Τα κρυφά, μόνο για όσους έχουν δει την ταινία.



Spoiler



Διάβασα ότι το βιβλίο έχει μια βασική διαφορά από την ταινία και αξίζει τον κόπο να τη μάθουμε:

The problem with "Broken" is that it has none of "Mockingbird"'s moral core. In "Mockingbird," Atticus teaches Scout the importance of standing up for what is right, no matter the cost; in "Broken" (the film version, anyway), teacher Mike touches briefly on the definition of courage, but in general the entire cast spends its time cowering from or being battered, both verbally and physically, by the ridiculously cartoonish Oswald family. What I found most disturbing was the difference in treatment of the "Boo" character between "Mockingbird" and "Broken": while her encounters with Boo teach Scout that she shouldn't judge people by their odd appearance or reclusive behavior, and that anyone can choose to act selflessly and heroically, Rick (the "Boo" in "Broken") is not only a victim but, in the end, a sort of monster. What's worse is that, between "Broken" the book and "Broken" the movie, Rick loses his one semi-heroic moment: in the book, Oswald finally crosses a line that even the infuriatingly lax (as portrayed in both the book and the film, anyway) British legal system can't ignore: he kills Rick and is arrested for murder. (Indirectly, at least, therefore, Rick is responsible for removing psychopathic Oswald from civilized society.) In the movie, Rick kills himself... and we see Oswald, (seemingly) contrite and changed for the better by the death of his daughter Susan (who expires, in the movie, quite conveniently as the result of-- presumably-- an ectopic pregnancy), tenderly cradling comatose Skunk in his arms while he phones for an ambulance. In short, in "Broken" the movie, the real monster (Oswald) gets to play hero... while the real not-monster (Rick-slant-"Boo"), who became monstrous only after the real monster made him so (by beating him savagely and without provocation earlier on), is deprived of all agency and is-- like Susan-- a "problem" conveniently disposed of.

Or something like that. Oswald's supposed change at the end of the film really irritated me. Maybe it's just me the eternal cynic-- though, no, pretty much all of "Broken" encourages a cynical worldview-- but I really wanted to see a tag scene-- "... a week later," or something like that-- when Oswald was back to battering, berating, and bullying his neighbors-- and they, once again (and most unlike Atticus Finch), were letting him get away with it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1441940/board/nest/209989068?p=2




Η μουσική από τους τίτλους, με τραγούδι από τη μικρή πρωταγωνίστρια.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Μήπως να στείλω καμια λίστα από ταινίες- βλακείες που έχουν κάνει οι Άγγλοι με τα ίδια λεφτά; 
Επειδή μία στις τόσες αξίζει τον κόπο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται ό,τι και στην Ελλάδα με τις κρατικές επιδοτήσεις (όταν υπήρχαν). 
Πάρε ένα από τα πολλά δείγματα, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι «μια στις τόσες» γιατί εγώ έχω δει μερικές δεκάδες. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τον κατιμά. Και δεν ήθελα να κάνω ούτε σύγκριση με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα ούτε με το Χόλιγουντ ούτε πολιτικό σχόλιο για το πόσο καλά αξιοποιούνται τα λεφτά του Lotto. Είδα μια καλή ταινία και την ευχαριστήθηκα και ήταν γυρισμένη στην παλιά μου γειτονιά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Επέλεξες όμως να σχολιάσεις την χρηματοδότηση της ταινίας και όχι κάποιο άλλο χαρακτηριστικό της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μήπως να στείλω καμια λίστα από ταινίες- βλακείες που έχουν κάνει οι Άγγλοι με τα ίδια λεφτά;
> Επειδή μία στις τόσες αξίζει τον κόπο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται ό,τι και στην Ελλάδα με τις κρατικές επιδοτήσεις (όταν υπήρχαν).
> Πάρε ένα από τα πολλά δείγματα, εδώ.



Από το δείγμα σου ξεχώρισα το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι που μιλάει ο σκηνοθέτης:

Knight says that HMRC initially thought he may have been implicated in the scam. “They did an eight-year tax audit on me, hoping to find something, but all they found was that they owed me a £3,000 rebate - so thank you very much tax man.”:lol:


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επέλεξες όμως να σχολιάσεις την χρηματοδότηση της ταινίας και όχι κάποιο άλλο χαρακτηριστικό της.


Πού να ξέρω ότι είναι κόκκινο πανί για σένα το ότι οι Εγγλέζοι φτιάχνουν και καλές ταινίες με τα λεφτά του Lotto; Δεν θα το ξαναπώ, σου υπόσχομαι! :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Ήταν τυχερός. Και τώρα μπορεί να γυρίσει ταινία με την περιπέτεια. Αν και έχει ήδη γυριστεί η ταινία, δύο φορές- The Producers.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

Πάντως δεν βλέπω τι σχέση έχει αυτή η περίπτωση με τα λεφτά του λόττο.

Εγώ θυμάμαι μερικές ταινίες που μ' άρεσαν πάρα πολύ και είχαν χρηματοδοτηθεί μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο: Ο Επίμονος Κηπουρός, 28 Μέρες/Εβδομάδες Μετά, Κάν' το Όπως ο Μπέκαμ, Ο Λόγος του Βασιλιά, This is England, London to Brighton, κ.α.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Πάντα θυμόμαστε τις καλές ταινίες, Τις άλλες ή δεν τις βλέπουμε ή τι ξεχνάμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν γίνεται όλες οι ταινίες να είναι αριστουργήματα, άσχετα με το ποιος τις χρηματοδοτεί και με πόσα λεφτά. Έχουν βγει απίστευτες αποτυχίες που οι παραγωγοί τους ντρέπονταν για το αποτέλεσμα, άσχετα αν ξεκίνησαν με τις καλύτερες προϋποθέσεις. Μερικές φορές το αποτέλεσμα απλά βγαίνει διαφορετικό από το αναμενόμενο και ο μόνος λόγος που οι εταιρείες τις στέλνουν στους κινηματογράφους είναι για να βγάλουν έστω τα λεφτά που δώσανε.

Αν μη τι άλλο, η ύπαρξη ταινιών όπως οι προαναφερόμενες αποδεικνύει ότι ο στόχος επιτυγχάνεται. Αν κάποιες είναι κακές, αρκετές είναι μέτριες, πολλές είναι καλούτσικες και μερικές εξαιρετικές, τότε το σύστημα λειτουργεί ακριβώς στα πρότυπα της βιομηχανίας (κι όχι μόνο της κινηματογραφικής).


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να ισχύσει ο νόμος του Γκόντουιν, αλλά είναι ίσως η κατάλληλη στιγμή να μιλήσουμε για ιρλανδικό κινηματογράφο... :)

The Irish film industry has grown somewhat in recent years thanks partly to the promotion of the sector by Bord Scannán na hÉireann (Irish Film Board) and the introduction of heavy tax breaks. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinema_of_Ireland

Εγώ, προς το παρόν, αστειεύομαι (πέραν του ότι χαίρομαι όταν από τα λεφτά του Lotto βγαίνουν ταινιάρες). Αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι θέλει να πει η SBE. Ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι αποκλειστικά στη δικαιοδοσία της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας, γιατί μόνο έτσι δεν θα έβγαιναν παντόφλες;


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να ισχύσει ο νόμος του Γκόντουιν...



Ισχύει όμως πάντοτε ο νόμος του Στέρτζον: "Ninety percent of [the movies] is crud, but then, ninety percent of everything is crud" (Οι 9 στις 10 ταινίες είναι μάπα· ωστόσο, μάπα είναι 9 στα 10 απ' οτιδήποτε).



nickel said:


> ... Ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι αποκλειστικά στη δικαιοδοσία της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας, γιατί μόνο έτσι δεν θα έβγαιναν παντόφλες;



Flippin' hell! Pull the other one, it's got flippin'[SUP](n, 2)[/SUP]-flops on! :lol:

Μη μου δίνετε σημασία, μόνο μερικές χιλιάδες έχω δει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ, προς το παρόν, αστειεύομαι (πέραν του ότι χαίρομαι όταν από τα λεφτά του Lotto βγαίνουν ταινιάρες). Αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι θέλει να πει η SBE. Ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι αποκλειστικά στη δικαιοδοσία της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας, γιατί μόνο έτσι δεν θα έβγαιναν παντόφλες;



Το τι ήθελα να πω νομίζω ότι ήταν εμφανές πριν την παρέμβαση του Ελληγενή. Δεν χρειαζόταν περισσότερες εξηγήσεις, και κακώς του απάντησα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

Φυσικά και είναι εμφανές, είπες αυτό:



SBE said:


> Επειδή μία στις τόσες αξίζει τον κόπο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται ό,τι και στην Ελλάδα με τις κρατικές επιδοτήσεις (όταν υπήρχαν).



Και δίνεις σαν απόδειξη μια ταινία που δεν είχε χρηματοδοτηθεί από το κράτος. Η άποψη αυτή είναι αστήρικτη, γιατί το ποσοστό καλών ως εξαιρετικών ταινιών είναι ανάλογο ενός οποιουδήποτε εμπορικού στούντιο, άρα καμμία σχέση με τις παραγωγές που χρηματοδοτούνταν στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Ελληγενή, θα σου αφήσω την τελευταία λέξη, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα πλέον.


----------



## Costas (Aug 9, 2013)

Συνέντευξη με τον μέγα σκηνοθέτη Χαγιάο Μιγιαζάκι, που η τελευταία του ταινία, ήδη στις αίθουσες της Ιαπωνίας, μιλά για τον σχεδιαστή του θρυλικού αεροπλάνου Ζέρο, Τζίρο Χορικόσι. (Asahi Shimbun)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Πρόγραμμα προβολών και καλλιτεχνικών εκδηλώσεων του 3ου Φεστιβάλ Ψηφιακού Κινηματογράφου Αθήνας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2013)

Όλη η Finos Film με ένα κλικ
Απέκτησε το δικό της κανάλι στο YouTube


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Μαθαίνω λοιπόν ότι στο ιταλικό _Reality_ του Ματέο Γκαρόνε, που το 2012 πήρε στις Κάννες το Μεγάλο Βραβείο της Επιτροπής, ο πρωταγωνιστής (Ανιέλο Αρένα) έκανε το ντεμπούτο του στον κινηματογράφο και είναι ισοβίτης που παίζει στο θέατρο της φυλακής. 

Η ταινία μού άρεσε περισσότερο αφού τελείωσε, την ώρα που τη σκεφτόμουν, παρά την ώρα που την έβλεπα. Μάλλον μου έπεσε βαρύς ο μοντέρνος νεορεαλισμός. Αντιθέτως, δεν με ενόχλησε καθόλου η παντελής έλλειψη ρεαλισμού στην καλοκαιρινή σαπουνόφουσκα, τη _Συμμορία των μάγων_ (_Now You See Me_). Το δίωρο πέρασε πολύ ευχάριστα. Να ομολογήσω ωστόσο ότι έχω μανία με τους ταχυδακτυλουργούς. Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου στα δέκα μου είχα ανεβεί με φίλους σε ταρατσάκι ακριβώς πάνω από την εξέδρα ταχυδακτυλουργού, για να παρακολουθήσω και να βρω εξήγηση για τα κόλπα του. Δυστυχώς, μας πήραν χαμπάρι και μας κατέβασαν, και χρειάστηκε να μεγαλώσω για να καταλάβω τι κάνουν με το λαγουδάκι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Δυστυχώς, μας πήραν χαμπάρι και μας κατέβασαν, και χρειάστηκε να μεγαλώσω για να καταλάβω τι κάνουν με το λαγουδάκι.



Βρες το (το καρότο), Πρέστο!


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2013)

The death of independent cinema in China - Chinese independent cinema: an obituary (Time Out Beijing)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2013)

1ο Διεθνές Πανόραμα επιστημονικών και οικολογικών ταινιών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2013)

Bενετία: Αργυρός Λέοντας για Αλέξανδρο Αβρανά και Miss Violence


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2013)

Ψάχνοντας το Φεστιβάλ του Τορόντο για το αφιέρωμα στην Αθήνα, που αναφέρει το λινκ που έδωσες, Δόκτορα, έπεσα στο Gerontophilia. With Gerontophilia, LaBruce takes satiric aim at both the desire for mainstream, even conventional films within the queer community and the youth-obsessed nature of gay (and straight) culture.


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2013)

Τυχεροί Νεοϋορκέζοι!
Edit: Marker passed away on his birthday, July 29, 2012 (δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι... )


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2013)

Είδα το The Best Offer του Τορνατόρε, και μου άρεσε πολύ. Δεν θα διάβαζα κριτικές στα ελληνικά, είναι γεμάτες σπόιλερ.



Spoiler



[rant]Ευτυχώς δεν είχα παρατηρήσει τον ελληνικό τίτλο προτού δω την ταινία, αλλά θα ήθελα να πω αυτό: Άνθρωπέ μου, εσύ που βάζεις τους τίτλους στα ελληνικά, πας καθόλου καλά; Αποκαλύπτεις στον τίτλο το πιο καίριο σημείο της ταινίας; Όχι μόνο χαλάς το σασπένς, χαλάς και την επίδραση που έχει στο θεατή το συγκεκριμένο σημείο και καταστρέφεις την ταινία. Τι σε χαλούσε να γράψεις «Η καλύτερη προσφορά»; Έ-λε-ος! :curse:[/rant]


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2013)

Α, είναι περίπτωση


Spoiler



αστυνομικού με τίτλο "ο γιατρός ήταν ο δολοφόνος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

Giuliano Gemma (1938 - 2013)

On 1 October 2013, Gemma died following a car accident near Rome. He was taken to a hospital in Civitavecchia and pronounced dead shortly after his arrival. Two other passengers, a man and his son, were also injured in the accident.






Υποθέτω ότι είναι κοινή γνώση πια ότι ο Τζουλιάνο Τζέμα έπαιζε με το ψευδώνυμο Μοντγκόμερι Γουντ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το εκνευριστικό με την Wikipedia (ενδεχομένως λόγω κάποιων δικαιωμάτων) είναι ότι συχνότατα έχει πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες των βιογραφούμενων, με φάτσες άγνωστες και όχι με τις φάτσες που μας έγιναν γνωστές τότε που μεσουρανούσε το άστρο τους. Σε κάποιο κοινό της πατρίδας τους που παρακολουθεί την πορεία τους μέσα από τηλεοπτικές σειρές και τοκ σόου η καινούρια φάτσα τους μπορεί να είναι οικεία. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ούτε οι ίδιοι οι βιογραφούμενοι δεν θα ήθελαν να αναγνωρίσουν τον εαυτό τους. Είναι περίεργο που δεν έχουν αρκετή ματαιοδοξία ώστε να βάλουν κάποιον δικό τους άνθρωπο να εξωραΐσει τη βικιπαιδική τους κληρονομιά. 

Συγκρίνετε το λήμμα για την Τζόαν Κόλινς, με άσχετο φωτογραφικό υλικό, βιτρίνα τη φωτογραφία της στα ογδόντα της και καμία από τα χρόνια της δόξας της, με το λήμμα για τη Σίρλεϊ Μακλέϊν — φωτογραφίες μόνο από το ένδοξο παρελθόν. Ψεύτικα, μισά πράγματα και τα δύο λήμματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

Κι εγώ το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές αυτό, αλλά μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο και τα δικαιώματα των φωτογραφιών, γιατί η wikipedia έχει fair use policy.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές αυτό, αλλά μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο και τα δικαιώματα των φωτογραφιών, γιατί η wikipedia έχει fair use policy.


Και προκειμένου να αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα μέσα μόνο μία φωτογραφία, αυτή στη βικιπαίδεια, και να τρώει η βίκη μηνύσεις και να τρέχει να κυνηγάει όσους τις χρησιμοποίησαν για εμπορική χρήση, άσε καλύτερα...


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συγκρίνετε το λήμμα για την Τζόαν Κόλινς, με άσχετο φωτογραφικό υλικό, βιτρίνα τη φωτογραφία της στα ογδόντα της και καμία από τα χρόνια της δόξας της, με το λήμμα για τη Σίρλεϊ Μακλέϊν — φωτογραφίες μόνο από το ένδοξο παρελθόν. Ψεύτικα, μισά πράγματα και τα δύο λήμματα.



Τα συγκρίνω και δεν βλέπω γιατι παραπονιέσαι. Στο λήμμα για την Τζόαν Κόλλινς έχει φωτογραφίες της απο το '52, το '73. το 2009, '10, '12. Μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί ανετότατα ότι η Τζόαν Κόλλινς του '85 (Δυναστεία κι έτσι) είναι ίδια με την Τζόαν Κόλλινς του 2009. 

Ομοίως, για τη Σίρλει Μακλέιν, έχει φωτογραφίες του '55, '60, '76, '87. Ε, δεν έχει πιο πρόσφατες, αλλά μπορεί κανείς να τις βρει με γκουγκλοαναζήτηση. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε το οικογενειακό άλμπουμ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2013)

A, και ξέχασα να πω ότι η _Τέλεια Ομορφιά_ του Σορεντίνο αξίζει τον κόπο. 
Εκτός του ότι είναι ταινία για να την δεις στο σινεμά, γιατί έχει πολύ εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία, έχει καμποση σάτιρα και χιούμορ, παρόλο που δεν είναι κωμωδία. Μου θύμισε επίσης ότι αυτό που μου λείπει στο Λονδίνο είναι τα ζεστά καλοκαιρινά βράδυα στο κέντρο της πόλης, που όταν είμαι Ελλάδα δεν μου λείπουν καθόλου. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο πρωταγωνιστής είναι ο ιταλός ξάδερφος του Μίμη Φωτόπουλου. Α, ναι, και φυσικά, είναι τρελλοί αυτοί οι Ρωμαίοι (όταν έχουν πάρτυ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

SBE, thanks for the tip.

Δόκτορα, υπάρχει κάτι που λέγεται _publicity photos_, που μοιράζουν οι ατζέντηδες και οι γραμματείς των διασημοτήτων. Θα έπρεπε οι ίδιοι να ανοίξουν ένα κανάλι με τη Wikipedia και να μπορούν να αντλούν υλικό οι συντάκτες από κάποιο σχετικό απόθεμα, να μη χρειάζεται να ψάχνουν οι ίδιοι ποιος είναι ο ατζέντης κάθε φορά. Κάτι έχει σχετικά εδώ αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει αποσαφηνιστεί μια εύκολη σχέση διασημοτήτων - Wikipedia - συντακτών.


----------



## Costas (Oct 11, 2013)

Το Λεξικό του Δημήτρη Φύσσα για τα σινεμά της Αθήνας, σε ανοιχτή πρόσβαση. Και εδώ το ρεπορτάζ για την παρουσίαση του έργου, που έγινε στο καφενείο "Πανελλήνιον".


Καλύτερος σύνδεσμος:
http://content.yudu.com/Library/A2h...rrerUrl=http://www.hestia.gr/estia_cinema.asp


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Το Λεξικό του Δημήτρη Φύσσα για τα σινεμά της Αθήνας, σε ανοιχτή πρόσβαση. Και εδώ το ρεπορτάζ για την παρουσίαση του έργου, που έγινε στο καφενείο "Πανελλήνιον".



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κώστα, φαίνεται εξαιρετικό! :)
Προς το παρόν το ξεφυλλίζω μόνο, αλλά κάποια στιγμή - πού θα πάει; - θα βρω χρόνο να το ξεψαχνίσω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Μπορείς να περάσεις απίστευτες ώρες, κυρίως διαβάζοντας τα κείμενα άλλων για αγαπημένες αίθουσες. Αλλά το έργο ως αθηναιογράφημα θα είναι πολύτιμο σε πολλές και για πολλές γενιές. Ευχαριστούμε, Δημήτρη.

(Προσέθεσα και καλύτερο σύνδεσμο.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Θα μας τρελάνουν;

Η ταινία: _Prisoners_ (αμετάφραστο) με τους Χιου Τζάκμαν, Τζέικ Τζίλενχαλ.
Του Πάνου Κοκκίδη στο Protagon.gr φαίνεται να του αρέσει.
Οι θεατές στο Αθηνόραμα (είναι όμως αρχή ακόμα) του δίνουν 3,5 στα 5 αστεράκια.
Ένας από τους κριτικούς που γράφουν τώρα στο μπλογκ του Ebert, η Sheila O'Malley, του δίνει μόνο 2,5 αστεράκια!
Και το κοινό των 22.000 (αυτή τη στιγμή) στο imdb.com του δίνει 8,2/10 (αριστούργημα, δηλαδή).
Θρίλερ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, δίνουμε σημασία στις βαθμολογίες του IMDB; Το Matrix, εκείνη η εφηβική ταινία με ψήγματα επιστημονικής φαντασίας της πλάκας, είναι 19ο στη λίστα με 8.6 ενώ είναι τέταρτη στην λίστα η μεγαλύτερη δηθενία της δεκατίας του '90, με βαθμολογία 8.9 (το Pulp Fiction, ντε). Και εντάξει, καλή ταινία το Shawshank Redemption, αλλά όχι και πρώτο στην λίστα! Την πρώτη θέση θα έπρεπε να διεκδικούν _Η Χιονάτη και οι Επτά Νάνοι_, το _Μια υπέροχη Ζωή_ και το _Τα Σαγόνια του Καρχαρία_. Όποιος έχει αντίρρηση για το τελευταίο να με συναντήσει την Τρίτη στην Τούμπα να λογαριαστούμε.


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, δίνουμε σημασία στις βαθμολογίες του IMDB; Το Matrix, εκείνη η εφηβική ταινία με ψήγματα επιστημονικής φαντασίας της πλάκας, είναι 19ο στη λίστα με 8.6 ενώ είναι τέταρτη στην λίστα η μεγαλύτερη δηθενία της δεκατίας του '90, με βαθμολογία 8.9 (το Pulp Fiction, ντε). Και εντάξει, καλή ταινία το Shawshank Redemption, αλλά όχι και πρώτο στην λίστα! Την πρώτη θέση θα έπρεπε να διεκδικούν _Η Χιονάτη και οι Επτά Νάνοι_, το _Μια υπέροχη Ζωή_ και το _Τα Σαγόνια του Καρχαρία_. Όποιος έχει αντίρρηση για το τελευταίο να με συναντήσει την Τρίτη στην Τούμπα να λογαριαστούμε.



Έχεις κάπως συντηρητικά γούστα στις ταινίες, ε; :cheek:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, δίνουμε σημασία στις βαθμολογίες του IMDB;


Ναι, δίνουμε σημασία στις βαθμολογίες του IMDb, όπως δίνουμε σημασία και στο πόσα αστεράκια έδωσαν οι θεατές όταν διαβάζουμε την κριτική στο Αθηνόραμα. Αυτά που γράφεις για τις ταινίες που δεν σου αρέσουν είναι σεβαστά, επειδή είναι το προσωπικό σου γούστο. Εξίσου σεβαστά είναι τα αποτελέσματα της ψηφοφορίας που δείχνουν το προσωπικό γούστο χιλιάδων άλλων ανθρώπων που επέλεξαν να ψηφίσουν στη συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Στο IMDb δεν θα έδινα ιδιαίτερη σημασία, για πολλούς λόγους. Πιο πολλή σημασία δίνω στο Rotten Tomatoes γιατί δεν με έχει απογοητέυσει ποτέ. 
Αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι η κριτική είναι υποκειμενική. Επίσης οι προτιμήσεις μεταξύ διαφορετικών χωρών δεν είναι συγκρίσιμες, ο Γούντυ Άλλεν π.χ. θεωρείται στην Ευρώπη πολύ πιο σπουδαίος απ'ό,τι στην Αμερική. Ο μόνος τρόπος να ξέρεις αν θα σου αρέσει μια ταινία είναι να την δεις ο ίδιος. Ή να βρεις κάποιον που γενικά συμφωνείτε και να ακούσεις τη συμβουλή του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Καλημέρα.
Δεν αποφασίζει αποκλειστικά η βαθμολογία του imdb για το αν θα δω μια ταινία (και καθόλου για το αν θα μου αρέσει), αλλά ομολογώ ότι μια βαθμολογία κάτω από 5,5 είναι καταδικαστική για μια κωμωδία ή μια περιπέτεια. Αν όλοι συμφωνούσαν ότι η ταινία _Prisoners_ είναι στα 2,5 (από τα 4 — ή 5 για αριστουργήματα) αστεράκια του ιστολογίου του Ebert, δεν θα με απασχολούσε η ταινία. Ωστόσο, περιπτώσεις με τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές δεν είναι συχνές, και γι' αυτό το ανέφερα. Και φυσικά θα τη δω την ταινία για να σχηματίσω προσωπική γνώμη. 

Αποκεί και πέρα, τα ώριμα παιδιά διαβάζουν τις συλλογικές ετυμηγορίες με τα αναλυτικά εργαλεία που διαθέτουν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ο μόνος τρόπος να ξέρεις αν θα σου αρέσει μια ταινία είναι να την δεις ο ίδιος.


Αν και κατά βάση σωστή η παρατήρηση, παίρνει κι αυτή νερό — καθώς παίζει ρόλο _και _η χρονική στιγμή (ηλικία, συγκυρία, βιώματα, άλλες ταινίες που έχεις ή δεν έχεις δει μέχρι τότε, ψυχοσυναισθηματική κατάσταση, συνθήκες κατά παρακολούθηση ακόμη και άσχετες από κινηματογραφική άποψη).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, δίνουμε σημασία στις βαθμολογίες του IMDb, όπως δίνουμε σημασία και στο πόσα αστεράκια έδωσαν οι θεατές όταν διαβάζουμε την κριτική στο Αθηνόραμα. Αυτά που γράφεις για τις ταινίες που δεν σου αρέσουν είναι σεβαστά, επειδή είναι το προσωπικό σου γούστο. Εξίσου σεβαστά είναι τα αποτελέσματα της ψηφοφορίας που δείχνουν το προσωπικό γούστο χιλιάδων άλλων ανθρώπων που επέλεξαν να ψηφίσουν στη συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα.



Κακώς. Δεν σνομπάρω την ετυμηγορία της κοινής γνώμης, όμως το IMDB δεν έχει καμμιά στατιστική αξία σαν εργαλείο. Στατιστική αξία έχει το Rotten Tomatoes -που αναφέρθηκε- και το Metacritic, καθώς και κάποια λιγότερο μαζικά sites. Οι βαθμολογίες του IMDB είναι άλλ' αντ' άλλων, για έναν μεγάλο αριθμό λόγων που δεν είναι του παρόντος να συζητήσουμε.



Zazula said:


> Αν και κατά βάση σωστή η παρατήρηση, παίρνει κι αυτή νερό — καθώς παίζει ρόλο _και _η χρονική στιγμή (ηλικία, συγκυρία, βιώματα, άλλες ταινίες που έχεις ή δεν έχεις δει μέχρι τότε, ψυχοσυναισθηματική κατάσταση, συνθήκες κατά παρακολούθηση ακόμη και άσχετες από κινηματογραφική άποψη).



Αυτό νομίζω ότι παίζει πιο πολύ ρόλο ως προς το αν η ταινία αντέχει σήμερα στην σύγκριση. Π.χ. το Μετρόπολις (1927) είναι ένα αριστούργημα, αλλά μόνο αν το κρίνεις ως προς την εποχή του. Σήμερα είναι ταινία που δεν βλέπεται σαν συγκρίσιμο μέγεθος, επειδή μάς χωρίζουν τόσα πολλά από εκείνη την εποχή, ως προς τα κινηματογραφικά πράγματα (εφέ, στυλ ηθοποιίας, πλοκή, ήχος, ύφος, κ.α.). Εκτός κι αν εννοείς να αλλάξεις γνώμη για μια ταινία επειδή απευθυνόταν αποκλειστικά -ή σχεδόν αποκλειστικά- σε ένα ηλικιακό γκρουπ που δεν ανήκεις πια (εφηβικό, παιδικό, 20's, κτλ). Ή τ' ανάποδο, να εκτιμήσεις μια ταινία επειδή μπήκες στο εν λόγω ηλικιακό γκρουπ -ή γενικά ωρίμασες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κακώς. Δεν σνομπάρω την ετυμηγορία της κοινής γνώμης, όμως το IMDB δεν έχει καμμιά στατιστική αξία σαν εργαλείο. Στατιστική αξία έχει το Rotten Tomatoes -που αναφέρθηκε- και το Metacritic, καθώς και κάποια λιγότερο μαζικά sites. Οι βαθμολογίες του IMDB είναι άλλ' αντ' άλλων, για έναν μεγάλο αριθμό λόγων που δεν είναι του παρόντος να συζητήσουμε.



Κάπου είπα πιο πάνω ότι έχει σημασία να ξέρουμε τι πληροφορία μάς παρέχει η κάθε πηγή. Δεν πρέπει να λησμονούμε λοιπόν ότι οι ταινιοκριτικοί πολύ συχνά βαθμολογούν μια ταινία με πολύ πιο αυστηρά προσωπικά κριτήρια και όχι με το κριτήριο κάποιου που θέλει να βλέπει ταινίες ενός συγκεκριμένου είδους, που θέλει να διασκεδάσει αντί να μιζεριαστεί ή να προβληματιστεί. Η βαθμολογία στο imdb είναι κυρίως η βαθμολογία του κοινού που είδε μια ταινία γιατί πληροφορήθηκε κάπως ότι η ταινία είναι στα ενδιαφέροντά του. Και είναι και ψήφος κυρίως ανώνυμη, ανυπόκριτη, δημοκρατική. Μπορώ να φανταστώ ποιο κοινό βαθμολόγησε έτσι που βαθμολόγησε τον _Πολίτη Κέιν_. Σε αντίθεση, ο ταινιοκριτικός, πέρα από το φίλτρα του (βγάζω σπυριά κάθε φορά που διαβάζω αριστερό κριτικό που κρίνει σχεδόν κάθε ταινία σαν να γράφει για την Πράβδα), μπορεί να μην καταθέσει ανυπόκριτα πόσο χάρηκε κάποια ταινία αν η ταινία δεν πληρεί ορισμένα κριτήρια της ευρύτερης παρέας των ταινιοκριτικών με τους οποίους σκέφτεται ότι μπορεί να συγκριθεί. Με άλλα λόγια: αν βλέπει μια κωμωδιούλα για ένα ευχάριστο δίωρο και δεν λέει σ' αυτόν που θέλει να δει μια κωμωδιούλα για ένα ευχάριστο δίωρο ότι πρόκειται για κωμωδιούλα για ένα ευχάριστο δίωρο, αλλά ότι [σκεφτείτε έναν τόνο βαθυστόχαστες αρλούμπες], δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του. Ινστρούχτορας είναι, δεν είναι ταινιοκριτικός. Και ο δείκτης του Rotten Tomatoes λαμβάνει υπόψη του και κάποιους τέτοιους ινστρούχτορες.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2013)

Τέτοιου είδους ταινιοκριτικοί εμένα μου χρησιμεύουν και ως μπούσουλας: γράφουν ότι μια κωμωδία είναι πατάτα επειδή δεν μεταφέρει τον πόνο της ανθρώπινης κατάσταστασης και εγώ βάζω νοερό τικ να την δω όταν θα θέλω να δω μια ευχάριστη κωμωδία. Αντίστοιχο μέτρο εφαρμόζω και για τις ταινίες που προτείνουν ανεπιφύλακτα (συνήθως με πολλές δύσκολες λέξεις) ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

Το Rotten Tomatoes σού δίνει την δυνατότητα να δεις την μέση άποψη μεγάλου αριθμού κριτικών, την μέση άποψη των τοπ κριτικών και την μέση άποψη των χρηστών. Κάτι ανάλογο κάνει και το Metacritic (με σταθμισμένο μέσο όρο), γι' αυτό και είναι απείρως πιο έγκυρα. Εξάλλου το κοινό των δυο αυτών σάιτ είναι πολύ καλύτερα κατανεμημένο. Δεν είναι "90% Αμερικάνος έφηβος" σε ταινίες δράσης και "90% παλιομοδίτης γέρος" σε ταινίες "κουλτούρας" όπως ο _Πολίτης Κέιν_.

Και σημειωτέον: θεωρώ πως οι περισσότεροι κριτικοί κινηματογράφου είναι αποτυχημένοι δηθενάδες που μπερδεύουν τις ταινίες με ντοκιμαντέρ ή δοκίμια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Έλλη, οι ταινίες δεν είναι δοκίμια αλλά μπορείς να γράψεις γι'αυτές δοκίμια. Και αυτό κάνουν τα σοβαρά κινηματογραφικά περιοδικά. Κι η ιστορία του σινεμά μας έδωσε πολλούς καλούς κριτικούς- δοκιμιογράφους. Απλά πλέον έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος που γίνεται η κριτική ταινιών. 
Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει επικρατήσει η αξιολόγηση των ταινιών με αστεράκια, με βαθμολογίες κλπ. Στην πραγματικότητα τίποτα δεν είναι τόσο ασπρόμαυρο το θέμα κι είναι κρίμα που αποφασίζουμε να δούμε μια ταινία κυρίως κοιτάζοντας τη βαθμολογία της μόνο. Μια ταινία με ελαττώματα μπορεί να αξίζει να την δει κανείς για κάποιο από τα προτερήματά της. 
Τώρα, επειδή δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα και δεν παρακολουθώ πλέον τους έλληνες κριτικούς αλλά τους Άγγλους (όχι από τις εξειδικευμένες εκδόσεις, αλλά από τα ΜΜΕ που γράφουν), μου έχει κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση το ότι οι κριτικοί των μεγάλων εφημερίδων είναι άσχετοι με το σινεμά. Αυτό δεν φαίνεται με την πρώτη ή τη δεύτερη κριτική που θα διαβάσεις, φαίνεται αν τους παρακολουθήσεις συστηματικά και ανακαλύψεις ότι π.χ. γράφει κριτική για την ταινία Α η οποία είναι ξεπατικούρα της ταινίας Β (ή όπως τις λένε, φόρος τιμής), και δεν πιάνει την ομοιότητα. Ακόμα χειρότερα αν η ταινία Β είναι κανένας ογκόλιθος του παγκόσμιου σινεμά ή κλασσικό έργο. Κι αυτό είναι ένα από τα πολλά παραδείγματα. Είναι ψυχαγωγικές οι κριτικές; Οπωσδήποτε, ειδικά όταν θάβουν μια ταινία με ευφυέστατο τρόπο και ο αναγνώστης γελάει μέχρι δακρύων. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κριτική. Όπως επίσης δεν είναι κριτική η βαθμολογία. Σας βάζουμε τέσσερα αστεράκια, εσάς σας δίνουμε 8.5/10 κλπ κλπ. Διευκόλυνση είναι για όσους θέλουν μια σύντομη απάντηση στο τι να πάω να δω.

ΥΓ Πρόσφατα είδα τον Πολίτη Κέην για πρώτη φορά. Δεν ξέρω πως μου είχε ξεφύγει τόσα χρόνια. Υποθέτω ότι για την εποχή της η σκηνοθεσία και το σενάριο θα ήταν εξαιρετικά πρωτότυπα κι ευφυή. Τώρα δεν είναι. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν είσαι πρωτοπόρος και σε αντιγράφουν όλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2013)

Όταν μου παρουσιάζεται η ευκαιρία να δω μια ταινία που είναι έξω από τις γνωστές που έχουν παιχτεί στην Ελλάδα, συμβουλεύομαι τη βαθμολογία των χρηστών του IMDb για να αποφασίσω αν θα τη δω ή όχι. Όταν χιλιάδες άτομα έχουν βαθμολογήσει μια ταινία με 7,5 στα 10, ποτέ δεν έχει τύχει να πω μετά "Τι βλακεία ήταν αυτή, έχασα την ώρα μου". Οι κριτικοί έχουν άλλα κριτήρια, δεν ενδιαφέρονται αν ο θεατής θα περάσει ευχάριστα την ώρα του ή θα έχει διάθεση να σηκωθεί να φύγει από το πρώτο ημίωρο της ταινίας. Το ότι το Shawshank Redemption βαθμολογήθηκε από ένα εκατομμύριο άτομα με βαθμολογία πάνω από 9 δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι η καλύτερη ταινία του κόσμου, αλλά ότι εγγυημένα θα περάσεις καλά, και αυτό μ' ενδιαφέρει μόνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

Αν το πάρουμε αντικειμενικά, αυτό που θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει είναι ότι η ταινία είναι εξαιρετική και θα την απολαύσουν άτομα όλων των ηλικιών και όλων των background, πράγμα που σαφέστατα δεν ισχύει. Ούτε ισχύει π.χ. ότι θα είναι εγγυημένα καλή μια ταινία που στο IMDB έχει βαθμολογία άνω του 7. Φυσικά είναι προσωπικά τα κριτήρια, αλλά π.χ. το Pulp Fiction, το Fight Club και το[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] American Beauty τα θεωρώ άθλια, όχι απλώς κακές ταινίες. Στα τοπ βρίσκονται και ταινίες που βλέπεις σχετικά ευχάριστα ή είναι μέτριες, όπως το Inception και το Forrest Gump.

Πέραν τούτου, η λίστα του IMDB έχει και την ιδιαιτερότητα ότι παρουσιάζει εξαιρετικά υψηλές βαθμολογίες τον καιρό που παίζεται η ταινία και μετά πέφτουν αρκετά παρακάτω.
[/FONT][/SIZE]
Γενικά, η λίστα του IMDB έχει ψηλά τις ταινίες που είναι hyped, όχι τις καλές ταινίες. Κάποιες αξίζουν το hype τους, άλλες όχι (οι περισσότερες). Είναι ταινίες που για τον έναν ή τον άλλον λόγο έκαναν όνομα. Άλλες γιατί είναι και καλά "ψαγμένες" άλλες γιατί έχουν "ιστορικό βάρος" και άλλες γιατί διαφημίστηκαν υπερβολικά. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος των βαθμολογιών είναι υποκριτικές ή αποτέλεσμα peer pressure.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν το πάρουμε αντικειμενικά, αυτό που θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει είναι ότι η ταινία είναι εξαιρετική και θα την απολαύσουν άτομα όλων των ηλικιών και όλων των background, πράγμα που σαφέστατα δεν ισχύει.


Κανένας δεν το πήρε έτσι, γι' αυτό είπα ότι η βαθμολογία δεν προέρχεται από αντικειμενικούς αξιολογητές, αλλά από άτομα που είδαν την ταινία επειδή τους ενδιέφερε το είδος κτλ. 

Και ισχύουν όλα τα άλλα που είπες ως αδυναμίες του δείκτη του imdb, που τον κάνει να μην είναι τέλειος — σαν λογικές αδυναμίες του συστήματος, όχι με το κριτήριο της προσωπικής σου αντίρρησης για το βαθμό κάποιων ταινιών.

Και, επειδή ισχύουν και όλα τα άλλα που αναφέραμε ως τώρα, καλό είναι να σταματήσουμε εδώ τη συζήτηση και να ευχηθούμε σε όλους καλές θεάσεις και λίγες πατάτες.


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2013)

Nymphomaniac to be hardcore only, as Lars von Trier gives up final cut
Unable to cut his sexually explicit film down from five hours, Danish director opts to let someone else cut the movie down to two two-hour chunks – both including explicit footage
(The Guardian)


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2013)

Φαντάσου όμως τις δυνατότητες της ταινίας σε DVD, the director's cut, the director's final cut, the studio cut, the anniversary cut (με 5" έξτρα υλικό που αλλάζει εντελώς την κεντρική ιδέα) κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2013)

Για μια στιγμή διάβασα "gives up film-making" και χάρηκα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει η τεχνολογία του κινηματογράφου, θα πρέπει να δείτε το *Gravity* σε αίθουσα 3-D. Όχι σε συμβατική αίθουσα (δεν θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπεται η προβολή της εκεί) ούτε στη θαλπωρή του σπιτιού σας. Και μη διαβάσετε τίποτα άλλο γι' αυτήν. Δεν θα πω αν είναι συνολικά καλή ταινία ή όχι — αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά θέματα και το 8,5/10 που έχει στο imdb μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι οι ψηφίσαντες εντυπωσιάστηκαν από την τεχνική αρτιότητά της. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι θα έχει μια θέση στην ιστορία της τεχνολογίας του κινηματογράφου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap:
Για αυτό μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε τάμα στον προστάτη των κινηματογραφιστών


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει η τεχνολογία του κινηματογράφου, θα πρέπει να δείτε το *Gravity* σε αίθουσα 3-D. Όχι σε συμβατική αίθουσα (δεν θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπεται η προβολή της εκεί) ούτε στη θαλπωρή του σπιτιού σας.


Εκτός αν ανήκετε σε εκείνους που δεν μπορούν να δουν 3D.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2013)

Άλεξ, τρισδιάστατα βλέπεις (ελπίζω δηλαδή). Αλλά κάποια μέρα θα βρεθεί το τέλειο τρισδιάστατο σύστημα προβολής ώστε να βλέπεις και ταινίες 3D.

Εγώ πάντως σε IMAX είχα κάνει εμετό την πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που πήγα. Δεν ήταν τρισδιάστατη ταινία, ούτε καθόμουν πολύ κοντά στην οθόνη, ήταν απλά τόσο μεγάλη η οθόνη που έβλεπα την παραμικρή κίνηση της κάμερας αντί να βλέπω τη συνολική εικόνα. Βεβαίως μετά το απροσδόκητο διάλειμμα για λόγους υγείας γύρισα πίσω και είδα την υπόλοιπη ταινία- ή να είσαι μαζόχα ή να μην είσαι. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τι τους έχει πιάσει τους διαφημιστές συσκευών τηλεόρασης 3D που σε όλες τις διαφημίσεις, ανεξάρτητα από μάρκα κλπ μας δείχνουν τους είτε κανέναν άγριο Τζέγκις Χαν ή τους τελευταίους Μοϊκανούς να ξεπηδάνε από την τηλεόραση και να έρχονται καταπάνω μας με βέλη και τόξα; Μόνο αυτά κινούν το ενδιαφέρον του κοινού*; Γιατί όχι κανένα άγριο λιοντάρι ή κανένα τρένο ή πιο πεζά, κανένα γκόλ;

*Πάω στοίχημα ότι η τρισδιάστατη τσόντα θα κινήσει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον, αν κρίνουμε από το τι γίνεται με το ίντερνετ. Αλλά δεν περιμένω να δω τέτοια διαφήμιση. Προς το παρόν.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2013)

Ναι, στον φυσικό κόσμο τα βλέπεις τρισδιάστατα, χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο αν βλέπεις απόλυτα φυσιολογικά το βάθος πεδίου, αλλά σε ταινία 3D, οι άνθρωποι με αμβλυωπία βλέπουν έτσι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> (με 5" έξτρα υλικό που αλλάζει εντελώς την κεντρική ιδέα)


5 δευτερόλεπτα ή 5 ίντσες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, στον φυσικό κόσμο τα βλέπεις τρισδιάστατα, χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο αν βλέπεις απόλυτα φυσιολογικά το βάθος πεδίου, αλλά σε ταινία 3D, οι άνθρωποι με αμβλυωπία βλέπουν έτσι.



Το βάθος πεδίου χάνεται εύκολα αν έχεις μυωπία, ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με αστιγματισμό. Αλλά η τρισδιαστατότητα οφείλεται στον συνδυασμό των εικόνων που στέλνουν τα μάτια από δυο διαφορετικές γωνίες. Δεν έχει σημασία αν αυτές οι γωνίες είναι ανευθυγράμμιστες ή εκτός εστίασης. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω πώς βλέπει κάποιος που έχει αμβλυωπία αλλά το καταλαβαίνω σαν θολή όραση ανεξαρτήτως απόστασης. Καταλαβαίνω λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2013)

Κάποιος που έχει αμβλυωπία μπορεί να βλέπει άριστα, επειδή το "καλό" μάτι έχει εκπαιδευτεί να αντικαθιστά τη συνεργασία των δύο ματιών. Μόνο όταν πάει ο αμβλύωπας στον κινηματογράφο 3D βρίσκεται σε μειονεκτική θέση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2013)

Α, μάλιστα. Πάντως υπάρχει τεχνολογία που δεν απαιτεί τέτοιο σύστημα για 3D -χωρίς γυαλιά- και σύντομα θα δούμε και τέτοια δείγματα, όπου και δεν θα υφίσταται πια αυτό το πρόβλημα ούτε και κανένα άλλο πρόβλημα που οφείλεται στα γυαλιά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2013)

Costas said:


> 5 δευτερόλεπτα ή 5 ίντσες;



Πέντε δευτερόλεπτα, αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε, με περίπου 1500 καρέ το λεπτό (στο 35άρι), οι πέντε ίντσες φιλμ είναι ακόμα πιο λίγο. Και συνεπώς πιο πιθανό* να αλλάξει την κεντρική ιδέα. 

* εννοείται δε μιλάω σοβαρά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2013)

Costas said:


> *Nymphomaniac* to be hardcore only, as Lars von Trier gives up final cut
> Unable to cut his sexually explicit film down from five hours, Danish director opts to let someone else cut the movie down to two two-hour chunks – both including *explicit *footage
> (The Guardian)





Costas said:


> 5 δευτερόλεπτα ή 5 ίντσες;


I'm not certain whether it was a dig, but if it was, you hit the nail on the head. :laugh: 5 inches more in such a context would indeed make a difference.  Here's a follow up, a bit longer this time: 9 Inch Nails: Closer (Uncensored).


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2013)

Αλλαγή θέματος: για τους θαυμαστές του Όζου, διατριβή για τις βουβές ταινίες του, τη σχέση τους με το Χόλλυγουντ αλλά και με τον Τζίγκα Βερτόφ. (Dissertation Reviews)


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2013)

Earion said:


> Stanley Kauffmann (April 24, 1916- † Oct. 9, 2013), film critic.


Το δεκατρία δεν ήταν καλή χρονιά για τους κριτικούς του κινηματογράφου. Αλλά ο Κάουφμαν (εσείς, αν θέλετε, γράψτε _Κάουφφμανν_) έκανε γερό σερί: 55 χρόνια στο _New Republic_, στο κουρμπέτι μέχρι τα 97 του!

Kauffmann started with _The New Republic_ in 1958 and contributed film criticism to that magazine for the next fifty-five years, publishing his last review in 2013.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kauffmann


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά ο Κάουφμαν (εσείς, αν θέλετε, γράψτε _Κάουφφμανν_) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kauffmann


Βεβαίως και θα πρέπει να γράψουμε Κάουφφμανν, όπως γράφουμε γενικώς Χατζιδάκης αλλά Μάνος Χατζιδάκις και μύριες άλλες τέτοιες παραξενιές:

(Wikipedia, λήμμα Kaufmann)
Kaufmann is a surname with many variants such as Kauffmann, Kaufman, and Kauffman. 

*Kaufmann*

Aloys P. Kaufmann (1902–1984), Mayor of St. Louis, Missouri
Christine Kaufmann (born 1945), Austrian actor
David Kaufmann, Jewish-Austrian scholar
Edgar J. Kaufmann (1885–1955), prominent US businessman and philanthropist
Eduard Kaufmann, German physician
Eugen Kaufmann (born 1892), German architect
Evan Kaufmann (born 1984), ice hockey player
Felix Kaufmann (1895–1949), Austrian-American law philosopher
Frank Kaufmann (born 1952), Peace Activist
Georg Friedrich Kaufmann (1679–1735), Baroque composer from Thuringia (now in southern Germany)
Gordon Kaufmann (1888–1949), English-born American architect
Hans Kaufmann (born 1948), Swiss politician and business consultant
Jonas Kaufmann, tenor
Konstantin Kaufmann (1818–1882) Russian general
Maurice Kaufmann, British actor
Klaus Kaufmann, Austrian pianist who founded the Austrian-Chinese-Music-University
Michael Kaufmann, character from the Silent Hill series
Oskar Kaufmann, Hungarian-German Jewish architect
Patricia A. (Trish) Kaufmann of Lincoln, Delaware
Peter Kaufmann, politician and businessman in Winnipeg
Stefan Kaufmann (musician) (born 1960), German drummer
Stefan Kaufmann (politician), (born 1969), German Bundestag member
Stefan H.E. Kaufmann, German microbiologist
Sylvia-Yvonne Kaufmann
Walter Arnold Kaufmann (1921–1980), German philosopher
Walter Kaufmann (composer) (1907–1984), Czech-born American ethnomusicologist
Walter Kaufmann (physicist) (1871–1947), German physicist
Prof. Rabbi Yehezkel Kaufmann (1889–1963), Bible scholar
Isaac Kaufmann-Funk, American editor, lexicographer
Kaufmann Kohler, reform rabbi
Kaufmann's (Kaufmann's Furniture Galleries), regional department store chain
Abderhalden-Kaufmann-Lignac syndrome
Mount Kaufmann
Peak Kaufmann
Morgan Kaufmann Publishers
Kaufmann is also a font family designed by Max R. Kaufmann.
Donall Reade Kaufmann (born November 10, 1984) Served U.S. Army May 18, 2004 through 2013, Iraq 2005-2006, Afghanistan 2008, 2010-2011, Recipient of Purple Heart and 2 Air Medals.

*Kauffmann*

Angelica Kauffman (1741–1807), Swiss-Austrian painter
Guinevere Kauffmann, German-American astrophysicist
Léon Kauffmann, the 12th Prime Minister of Luxembourg
Stanley Kauffmann, long-time film critic for The New Republic

*Kaufman*

Kaufman, Texas
Kaufman County, Texas
Abraham Kaufman (1885–1971), a Russian-born medical doctor, community organizer and Zionist
Alan S. Kaufman (born 1944), psychologist/IQ test developer
Andrew Kaufman, Canadian writer
Andy Kaufman (1949–1984), American entertainer
Ariel Durant (born Chaya Kaufman), historian and writer, wife of Will Durant
Bel Kaufman (born 1911), author of Up the Down Staircase and granddaughter of Sholom Aleichem
Benjamin Kaufman (Medal of Honor) (March 10, 1894 – February 5, 1981) World War I Medal of Honor recipient
Boris Kaufman, younger brother of Dziga Vertov
Brandon Kaufman (born 1990), American football player
Bruria Kaufman (1918-2010), Israeli theoretical physicist
Charlie Kaufman, American screenwriter
David S. Kaufman, American politician
David Kaufman, American voice actor
David Kaufman, theater critic
Denis Abramovich Kaufman
Denis Arkadievich Kaufman
Donald Kaufman (1930–2009), American toy collector
Edward E. "Ted" Kaufman, American politician
George S. Kaufman, American playwright
Gerald Kaufman, British Member of Parliament
Harold R. Kaufman (born 1926), American physicist, developed Kaufman ion source
Henry Kaufman (born 1927), German-American economist
Herbert Kaufman
Irving Kaufman (1910–1992), American federal judge
Irving Kaufman (1890–1976) American entertainer
Isidor Kaufman (Isidore Kaufmann), Hungarian Jewish painter
James C. Kaufman
Joshua S. Kaufman Hottest Man Alive
Les Kaufman, Professor of Biology at Boston University
Lloyd Kaufman
Louis Kaufman, violinist
Mel Kaufman, football player for the Washington Redskins.
Millard Kaufman, American screenwriter and novelist
Morris Kaufman, a Manitoba judge
Moisés Kaufman, playwright and director
Murray the K (Murray Kaufman)
Nadeen L. Kaufman psychologist/IQ test developer
Nikolay Kaufman, Bulgarian musicologist
Philip Kaufman, film director
Philip A. Kaufman (Phil Kaufman), an American engineer, the namesake of the Phil Kaufman Award
Robert Kaufman, American screenwriter and film producer
Stephen R. Kaufman
Terrence Kaufman, linguist and professor at the University of Pittsburgh
Wendy Kaufman
William E. Kaufman, rabbi, philosopher
Dr. Kaufman, a villain in Tomorrow Never Dies

*Kauffman*

Kauffman, California
Draper Kauffman (1911–1979) Rear Admiral, US Navy
Elizabeth Bush, born Kauffman
Ewing Marion Kauffman
George B. Kauffman, (born 1930) American chemist
Louis Kauffman, American mathematician
Marta Kauffman, TV producer and writer
Matthew Kauffman, journalist
Scott Kauffman, businessman
Stuart (Alan) Kauffman, US theoretical biologist and complex systems researcher
USS Kauffman (FFG-59)
Kauffman's Distillery Covered Bridge
Kauffman Stadium, named after Ewing Kauffman


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως λέω να γράψω Κάουφμαν και, αν το απαιτούν οι περιστάσεις και το κοινό, να βάλω το Kauffmann σε παρένθεση, σημείωση, παραπομπή ή κάτι άλλο. Γιατί μου φτάνει που δεν μπορούμε να θυμηθούμε πώς πρέπει να γράφουμε τον έναν ή τον άλλο Χατζιδάκι και μου σπάνε κάθε τόσο τα νεύρα. Δεν μπορώ να εκνευρίζομαι κι από τον τρόπο που γράφει τον Κάουφμαν ο άλλος! Έχουν κι οι αντοχές ένα όριο.


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2013)

Ξά σου....


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2013)

Μα το χειρότερο είναι ότι επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιο αυστηρό πρότυπο, αν δεν σε ξέρει ο άλλος δεν θα ξέρει αν γράφεις Κάουφμαν λόγω απλοποίησης ή λόγω διαχωρισμού. Άρα πάλι μάταιο είναι.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2013)

Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που καλό είναι —κατά την άποψή μου— να το παίρνουμε υπόψη και να το τηρούμε: να μη γράφουμε συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά. Δηλαδή όχι —φφμ—, όχι καταληκτικό —νν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2013)

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης πάντως δεν συμφωνεί. Και κάτι δικό μου: έτσι κι αλλιώς τα συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα, και απλά να τα βάλεις, είναι ανύπαρκτα στα ελληνικά, π.χ. το φμ, άρα τι φμ τι φφμ. Εκτός κι αν τον γράψουμε Καουβμάνη ή Καφουμάνη. :)

Επί του θέματος:
Χτες είδα στην Ταινιοθήκη (εφάπαξ προβολή) την πρώτη-πρώτη ταινία του Κούμπρικ (Fear and Desire), του 1953. Προσπάθησε λέει μετά να την εξαφανίσει, αλλά, ως συνήθως, δεν του βγήκε, γιατί η Kodak κρατούσε δικό της αντίγραφο. Τέλος πάντων, δεν έλεγε τίποτα, αλλά είχε ενδιαφέρουσα, "πειραματική" ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία, και εμφανείς επιρροές από τον Εϊζενστέιν σε μια συγκεκριμένη σκηνή. Επίσης, μιαν αφαιρετική σκηνή βιασμού (προσφυείς παρατηρήσεις του μοναδικού σχολιαστή της ταινίας στο imdb).
Και απόψε γύρισα από το _Στο κενό της_ (Fill the void), ισραηλινή ταινία (α' προβολή). Άψογη, ωραία φωτογραφία, _λιτότητα_ (αμάν με τον _μινιμαλισμό_!), και με έντονο εθνογραφικό ενδιαφέρον. Ο ισραηλινός κινηματογράφος δεν μ' έχει απογοητέψει ως τώρα, το αντίθετο. Στέρεες ιστορίες, ώριμες σκηνοθεσίες, όλα τα 'χουν. Κι ας μείνουμε εμείς με τους Κυνόδοντες και τις Μις Βάιολενς και λοιπές ελληνικές weirdιές...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2013)

Costas said:


> Χτες είδα στην Ταινιοθήκη (εφάπαξ προβολή) την πρώτη-πρώτη ταινία του Κούμπρικ (Fear and Desire), του 1953.


Ευχαριστώ που έγραψες Κούμπρικ, και όχι Κιούμπρικ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ευχαριστώ που έγραψες Κούμπρικ, και όχι Κιούμπρικ. :)



Πάντως δεν είναι ελληνική εφεύρεση. Πολλοί το προφέρουν έτσι στα αγγλικά και στο IMDB γράφει πως η κόρη του έχει δηλώσει ότι αυτή είναι η σωστή προφορά του επωνύμου τους. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αληθεύει.


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2013)

...
Ας ακούσουμε, εκτός από τον εκφωνητή στην αρχή, πώς ακριβώς πρόφερε το όνομα του Κιούμπρικ ο Άρθουρ Κλαρκ (στο 1:56) που τον γνώριζε καλά και δεν θα το πρόφερε λάθος:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2013)

Μπράβο ρε συ. Άρα μάλλον αληθεύει ότι έτσι το πρόφερε ο ίδιος.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 22, 2013)

Εγκώ πάντως Εϊζενστέιν ντεν ξέρει.

(Ξέρω πως έχει ξαναγίνει αυτή η κουβέντα πολλάκις).


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2013)

Το επίθετο είναι ανατολικοευρωπαϊκό, οπότε οι πιθανότητες να μην έχει τα -ίου-ίου των άγγλων είναι μεγάλες. Και φυσικά, αφού ο Κ(ι)ούμπρικ ήταν αμερικανός, λογικό είναι να έλεγε το επίθετό του Κούμπρικ. Όπως λέμε toosday, overdoo (για βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης). 
Το ζήτημα είναι πως τον ξέρει ο έλληνας αναγνώστης. Ειδικά αφού πλέον μιλάμε για ιστορικό πρόσωπο που δεν πρόκειται σύντομα να γίνει πρωτοσέλιδο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπράβο ρε συ. Άρα μάλλον αληθεύει ότι έτσι το πρόφερε ο ίδιος.


Όχι, δεν πρόφερε το όνομά του "Κιούμπρικ". Έχω μεταφράσει και ντοκιμαντέρ με τη ζωή του, όπου ο ίδιος στέκεται μπροστά στην κάμερα και λέει πεντακάθαρα, "Μάι νέιμ ιζ Στάνλεϊ *Κούμπρικ*". Σε όλο εκείνο το ντοκιμαντέρ τον πρόφεραν όλοι και παντού Κούμπρικ. "Κιούμπρικ" τον προφέρουν οι Βρετανοί.

Αν ψάξω πολύ στο αρχείο μου, μπορεί να το βρω το βίντεο. Αλλά φυσικά κυκλοφορεί και στο εμπόριο.

Πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι σ' εκείνο το ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν τέτοιος ο καταιγισμός των "*Κούμπρικ*", και μάλιστα από το ίδιο του το στόμα, που δεν μου έκανε καρδιά να γράψω κάτι άλλο, και αποφάσισα να το αποδώσω "Κούμπρικ" στον υπότιτλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2013)

Γράψε λάθος, τότε. Αν ο ίδιος το έλεγε έτσι, έτσι ήταν. Πάντως νομίζω ότι είναι το αντίθετο, ότι δηλαδή οι Αμερικάνοι το προφέρουν Κιούμπρικ. Το howjsay, και η Οξφόρδη δίνουν μόνο την προφορά _Κούμπρικ_ (και για βρετανική και για αμερικάνικη προφορά).


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι οι Άγγλοι ιουίζουν περισσότερο, Έλλη. 
Κάτι φίλοι μου είχαν φιλίες με έναν ανηψιό του Κιούμπρικ (πήγαιναν τα παιδιά τους στο ίδιο σχολέιο). Mια φορά σε μια φιλική συγκέντρωση είχαμε κάνει ολόκληρη κουβέντα για τον θείο του και δεν θυμάμαι να τον έλεγε κου- αλλά κιου-. Μπορεί απλά να μην ήθελε να διορθώσει τους Άγγλους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Η γενικότερη τάση είναι όπως λέει η SBE: κιου οι Άγγλοι, κου οι Αμερικάνοι.
Για τον Kubrick, οι οδηγοί προφοράς έχουν ή και τις δύο προφορές ή μόνο την «κιου» (δεν ρώτησαν τον ένα γνωστό Κιούμπρικ, καταγράφουν τι λέει ο κόσμος).
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάξουμε αυτό που έχει καθιερωθεί εδώ (ακόμα και σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες έχουμε _Κιούμπρικ_). Δεν είναι το εντελώς λάθος που έχουμε στο «Γκιούλιβερ» αντί «Γκάλιβερ» ή στο «Ρίγκαν» αντί «Ρέιγκαν»: είναι μια συνηθισμένη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο όχθες του Ατλαντικού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι πρώτη φορά το άκουσα με την άλλη προφορά στην Αγγλία. Ως τότε θεωρούσα ότι είναι μοναδική προφορά, κατά το kudos.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2013)

Αυτό το καλό λεξικό δίνει βρετανικές και αμερικάνικες προφορές των λέξεων, με σύμβολα του IPA και ηχητικό:

http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/kudos


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Μπαρντόν; Δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε διαφορά και σ' αυτό.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, το ίδιο εργαλείο δίνει _Κούμπρικ _και για τις δυο γλωσσικές ποικιλίες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2013)

Θες να πεις ότι δεν ακούς το ελαφρότατο ι στο βρετανικό;
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/Kubrick


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Εεε... πιο πολύ για δάσυνση μού κάνει παρά για _j_. Κι αυτό ανεπαίσθητο. Στο howjsay δεν ακούγεται καθόλου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ ομολογώ ότι πρώτη φορά το άκουσα με την άλλη προφορά στην Αγγλία. Ως τότε θεωρούσα ότι είναι μοναδική προφορά, κατά το kudos.


Και Kuwait.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2013)

Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι παλιότερα ήταν στη γειτονιά μου ένα βενζινάδικο μάρκα Q8, κιουέιτ, ήτοι Κουβέιτ, όπως το προφέρουν οι ντόπιοι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2013)

...
Με την ευκαιρία της κιουμπρικιάδας παραπάνω, από το μπλογκ του Sundance Channel, περσινό μεν, όχι εφήμερο δε:

*Would Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY be a hit today?*

How exactly would the contemporary Hollywood spin machine deal with Stanley Kubrick and Arthur C. Clarke’s epic masterpiece 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY? Four decades later, it’s still pretty hard to say what exactly the film is about. Both breathtakingly beautiful and confoundingly abstruse, 2001 is mind-blowing, genre-defying filmmaking. But that doesn’t mean it’d be an easy sell.
To prove the point, Film School Rejects commissioned video artist ChugsTheMonkey to recut the movie’s trailer as a fast-paced action adventure that looks like a sure-fire hit:






In case you haven’t seen 2001 in a while (you have seen the film, yes? It is an essential element in any cinephile’s repertoire, whether you care for scifi or not), here’s the original trailer:






This is hardly the first time a classic movie has been trailer-parodied; among the best out there are the reinterpretations of THE SHINING as a heartwarming family film and MARY POPPINS as a truly terrifying horror film.


Τα δύο πειραγμένα τρέιλερ που αναφέρει στο τέλος τα έχουμε εκεί. 
Επίσης, άλλα δύο σχετικά με το θέμα βρίσκονται εκεί (What if "Monty Python and The Holy Grail" or "Life of Brian" were released in 2013?)


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2013)

Nόμιζα ότι το σύγχρονο τρέιλερ είναι άσχετο, μέχρι που είδα το αρχικό. Το οποίο δεν είναι άσχετο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς παρακινεί τον θεατή να πάει να το δει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2013)

Εξαιρετικό το σύγχρονο τρέιλερ!


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2013)

Είδα την ταινία Η Αφροδίτη με τη Γούνα του Ρόμαν Πολάνσκι, πολύ καλό, θεατρικό (θέατρο μέσα στο θέατρο μέσα στο θέατρο), άλλωστε βασισμένο στο ομότιτλο θεατρικό του Ντέιβιντ Άιβς, ο οποίος συνυπογράφει και το σενάριο της ταινίας μαζί με τον σκηνοθέτη, και το οποίο θεατρικό παίζεται αυτό το μήνα στο θέατρο Θησείον.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 3, 2013)

Top 250 Movies of All Time

Το σκορ μου: 151


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

179 ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Το δικό μου 89. Αν και μερικές ίσα που τις θυμάμαι, τις είδα πολύ πιτσιρικάς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Ωραία ιδέα, να συμπληρώσουμε μερικά κενά. Σκορ: 219. Κρατάω σημειώσεις.

Αυτά, αν τα έχω δει, δεν τα θυμάμαι:
M (Fritz Lang) (1931)
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) 
Sunset Blvd. (1950)
Witness for the Prosecution (1957) 
Touch of Evil (1958)
The Night of the Hunter (1955)

Αυτά, πώς μου ξέφυγαν;
Jagten (2012) 
Warrior (2011)
3 Idiots (2009) 
Mystic River (2003) 
Taare Zameen Par (2007) 
The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012)
Incendies (2010) 
Le scaphandre et le papillon (2007) 
Festen (1998)

Μου λείπουν κάποια Star Trek (που δεν σκοπεύω να δω).

Αυτά τα έχω δει, αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι καθόλου. Θα τα ξαναδώ και θα είναι σαν την πρώτη φορά…
It Happened One Night (1934)
The Best Years of Our Lives (1946)
Rope (1948) 
Stalag 17 (1953) 

Απωανατολικά κινούμενων σχεδίων. Ξέρετε κανένα που προτείνετε να δώ;
Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi (2001)
Mononoke-hime (1997) 
Hotaru no haka (1988)
Tonari no Totoro (1988)
Hauru no ugoku shiro (2004) 
Kaze no tani no Naushika (1984) 

Απωανατολίτικα που μπορεί να δω, αν προλάβω, σ’ αυτή τη ζωή, αφού συμπληρώσω τα πιο πάνω κενά συν καμιά εκατοστή ταινίες της κατηγορίας 7-8/10 που περιμένουν…
Ikiru (1952)
Yip Man (2008)
Bom yeoreum gaeul gyeoul geurigo bom (2003) 
Fa yeung nin wa (2000)


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2013)

179. Μου λείπει ο Μπέργκμαν κι ο Τσάπλιν- και τα γιαπωνέζικα κινούμενα σχέδια και οι τρόμου, αλλά δεν βιάζομαι να τα δω. Πολλές όμως στη λίστα δεν είναι και τίποτα συγκλονιστικές ταινίες, δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί τις έχουν στη λίστα, μάλλον γιατί είναι πιο πρόσφατες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί τις έχουν στη λίστα



Από εκεί:
΅The top 250 movies of all time as voted by IMDB users. 

Άρα, η απάντηση είναι ότι το κοινό τούς έχει δώσει πάνω από 8 στα 10. Έτσι καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί υπάρχουν και τα γιαπωνέζικα καρτούν. Τα ψήφισαν τα αργόσχολα παιδάκια από το Τόκιο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2013)

Έτσι εξηγείται και το γιατί είναι στη λίστα το Shutter Island κι όχι οι Υπέροχοι Άμπερσον, που θεωρείται από πολλούς καλύτερη από τον Πολίτη Κέιν.

Στο μεταξύ, λες:


> Αυτά, αν τα έχω δει, δεν τα θυμάμαι: Sunset Blvd. (1950)


Και το λες κιόλας; Επειγόντως στο ιντερνέτιο να το δεις. 



> Αυτά, πώς μου ξέφυγαν;
> Jagten (2012)



Αυτό δεν το είδα γιατί παίχτηκε στο σινεμά στη φάση που με φιλοξενούσαν κάτι φίλοι οι οποίοι πριν πάνε να δουν μια ταινία διαβάζουν όλες τις κριτικές, οπότε κάθισαν και μου είπαν την ταινία με το νι και με το σίγμα και έκαναν και ανάλυση (πριν τη δουν όλα αυτά). Ε, μετά μου χάλασε η διάθεση και τώρα περιμένω να την δείξει η τηλεόραση κάποια στιγμή. Συμπέρασμα: μην γίνεστε ενοχλητικοί πριν ακόμα δείτε την ταινία. 



> Warrior (2011)


Μάλλον επειδή είναι αθλητικό δράμα


> 3 Idiots (2009), Taare Zameen Par (2007)


Μπολιγουντιανά άρα με περιορισμένη διανομή. 


> Mystic River (2003)


Καλό, αλλά θα το δείξει κάποια στιγμή η τηλεόραση ξανά. 



> The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012)



Μα προφανώς περιμένεις να βγουν και τα τρία να τα δεις μαζί. 



> Incendies (2010)
> Le scaphandre et le papillon (2007)
> Festen (1998)



Γιατί δεν θες να αυτοκτονήσεις στο σινεμά. Αν και το δεύτερο είναι καλό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άρα, η απάντηση είναι ότι το κοινό τούς έχει δώσει πάνω από 8 στα 10. Έτσι καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί υπάρχουν και τα γιαπωνέζικα καρτούν. Τα ψήφισαν τα αργόσχολα παιδάκια από το Τόκιο.



Τα συγκεκριμένα δεν είναι γνωστά μόνο στην Ιαπωνία ούτε είναι ακριβώς για ανήλικους.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτά, αν τα έχω δει, δεν τα θυμάμαι: It's a Wonderful Life (1946)


 Δλδ τα Χριστούγεννα εσύ πηγαίνεις διακοπές σ' άλλο σύμπαν;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Δλδ τα Χριστούγεννα εσύ πηγαίνεις διακοπές σ' άλλο σύμπαν;


Σίγουρα δεν στήνομαι μπροστά στην τηλεόραση. Αλλά σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα επανορθώσω αυτόν το Δεκέμβρη. (Εντάξει, υποψιάζομαι ότι στα πρώτα πέντε λεπτά θα θυμηθώ ότι την έχω δει. :) )


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σίγουρα δεν στήνομαι μπροστά στην τηλεόραση. Αλλά σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα επανορθώσω αυτόν το Δεκέμβρη. ...


Έφτασέεεε!







Here I go out to see again 
and dreams hang in the air
No need to run or wait to find
_It's a wonderful, wonderful life_


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2013)

Οι 10 καλύτερες ταινίες της χρονιάς σύμφωνα με το Αμερικανικό Ινστιτούτο Κινηματογράφου (και κάποιες σειρές)

Σύμφωνα με το Ινστιτούτο, οι ταινίες ξεχώρισαν επειδή ««θεωρήθηκαν σημαντικά επιτεύγματα στην τέχνη της κινούμενης εικόνας».

Ειδικότερα, το Ινστιτούτο επέλεξε ως κορυφαίες για τη χρονιά τις ταινίες: «12 Years a Slave», «American Hustle»,«Captain Phillips», «Fruitvale Station», «Gravity», «Her», «Inside Llewyn Davis», «Nebraska», «Saving Mr. Banks» και «The Wolf of Wall Street».

Έχει και τρέιλερ.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2013)

213 εδώ! Ε, η ηλικία... 
Πάντως, μου έλειψαν πολλές από τη λίστα και αρκετές δεν θα τις έβαζα καν ούτε θα τις πρότεινα. 
Από αυτές που δεν έχω δει ελάχιστες θεωρώ υποψήφιες, καθώς μου έφτασε το πρώτο μέρος από ταινίες όπως Lord of the rings/Star treck/Star wars και παρόμοιες, και βαριέμαι τα γιαπωνέζικα κινούμενα σχέδια, όσο αριστουργήματα και να είναι. 
Νικ, σίγουρα έχεις δει το *Μ*!


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Νικ, σίγουρα έχεις δει το *Μ*!


Πάντως, δεν είχα δει το _It's a Wonderful Life_. Το είδα προ ημερών και ήθελα να πω ότι, παρά τα αναμενόμενα θετικά στοιχεία του Κάπρα, βρήκα υπερβολικό το κομμάτι της δυσπιστίας του πρωταγωνιστή στη σκρουτζική επαφή με το μεταφυσικό. Ο Ντίκενς το χειρίστηκε πολύ καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Πέθανε η βραβευμένη με Όσκαρ ηθοποιός Τζόαν Φοντέιν, σε ηλικία 96 ετών (Βήμα)

Για μένα, η είδηση ήταν ότι ζούσε ακόμη...:blush:


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2013)

Είδα στο Δημοτικό Κινηματογράφο Όνειρο (στον Αϊ-Γιάννη το Ρέντη, όχι μακριά από την Πειραιώς, όπου η στάση ΙΟΝ [=Factory Outlet] του λεωφ. 049 Ομόνοια-Πειραιάς) τη _Λόλα_ (1961) του πολύ αγαπητού μου Ζακ Ντεμύ, την πρώτη του ταινία μεγάλου μήκους, σε αποκαταστημένη αρχές της δεκαετίας του 2000 ψηφιακή κόπια. Δεν είναι μιούζικαλ όπως οι αριστουργηματικές _Ομπρέλες του Χερβούργου_ και _Οι δεσποινίδες του Ροσφόρ_ (οι πρώτες προβάλλονται επίσης τούτη την εβδομάδα μέσα στην Αθήνα και θα προβληθούν και στο Σινέ Όνειρο την επόμενη)· είναι ένα ρομαντικό παραμυθοποίημα, αφιερωμένο στον Μαξ Όφυλς, με απαλή ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία και μπόλικο χιούμορ. Στους πρώτους ρόλους ο Μαρκ Μισέλ και η Ανούκ Αιμέ. [Ο ρόλος του Μαρκ Μισέλ (ο _Ρολάν Κασσάρ_) ξαναεμφανίζεται στις μεταγενέστερες _Ομπρέλες_ (1964), παιγμένος απ' τον ίδιο.] Μου άρεσαν ιδιαίτερα η σκηνή όπου οι δύο πρωταγωνιστές συνομιλούν στη στεγασμένη αγορά της πόλης (η Νάντη) και η σκηνή όπου η 14χρονη _Σεσίλ Ντενουαγέ_ ανάβει τσιγάρο το βράδυ των γενεθλίων της μπροστά στη μητέρα της.

Μακάρι να γινόταν ένα αφιέρωμα (ή μήπως έγινε και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;) για τον σπουδαίο αυτόν σκηνοθέτη, να δούμε και τις λιγότερο γνωστές ταινίες του (τη σπουδαία _Peau d'Ane_, το _The pied piper of Hamelin_ κ.ά.) καθώς και τις ταινίες που γύρισε η χήρα του η Ανιές Βαρντά γι' αυτόν (τη μυθοπλασία _Jacquot de Nantes_ και το ντοκιμαντέρ _L'univers de Jacques Demy_).


----------



## panadeli (Dec 16, 2013)

Δεν είναι ταινία, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει νήμα για ντοκιμαντέρ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μην χάσετε ένα μικρό διαμάντι: _Ψάχνοντας τον Σούγκαρμαν._ Θα με θυμηθείτε!


----------



## Marinos (Dec 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πέθανε η βραβευμένη με Όσκαρ ηθοποιός Τζόαν Φοντέιν, σε ηλικία 96 ετών (Βήμα)
> 
> Για μένα, η είδηση ήταν ότι ζούσε ακόμη...:blush:


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Το 'χει η μέρα μου σήμερα, αλλά με τίτλο της ταινίας «The Witches», ήταν φυσιολογικό τον ηθοποιό να τον διαβάσω Alec McCoven.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2013)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η μεγαλύτερη αδερφή της Τζόαν Φοντέιν, η Ολίβια ντε Χάβιλαντ, ζει και είναι τώρα 97 ετών. Οι δυο αδερφές δεν τα πήγαιναν πολύ καλά. Κι όπως λέει η Βίκι: 



> In a 1978 interview, Fontaine said of the sibling rivalry, “I married first, won the Oscar before Olivia did, and if I die first, she’ll undoubtedly be livid because I beat her to it!”


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2013)

Panadeli, αυτός ο Σούγκαρμαν μου κίνησε κι εμένα το ενδιαφέρον. Το Gazarte έχει κανονική αίθουσα προβολής; με καλές συνθήκες; χωρίς τσιγάρο;

Είδα τη Μικρά Αγγλία, του Παντελή Βούλγαρη σε σενάριο Ιωάννας Καρυστιάνη. Μια χαρά έργο, καλό σενάριο, άρτια παραγωγή, τραγική ιστορία, πολλή Άνδρος και ντεκόρ εποχής. Κάπως μακρύ, ωστόσο κρατούσε τον αργόσυρτο ρυθμό του χωρίς κοιλιές, οπότε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και ελληνική ιδιοσυστασία! Στην απογευματινή που το είδα, το ακροατήριο ήταν 30 γυναίκες - 3 άντρες... Στη βραδυνή, φεύγοντας, ήταν αρκετά πιο ισορροπημένα τα πράματα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2013)

Δεν έφτανε η πρώτη μπουκιά. Πρέπει να μας χώσουν στο στόμα και δεύτερη. Έρχεται τον Μάρτιο.






Με την Εύα Γκρην ως Αρτεμισία.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2013)

OK, μετά τις Θερμοπύλες η Σαλαμίνα, αλλά ο τίτλος 300 πλέον σε τι αναφέρεται; Σε αριθμό πλοίων;


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2013)

Προφανώς είναι το brand name της σειράς προϊόντων που θα ακολουθήσει. Κουράγιο, Έλληνες! (που είπε και μια ψυχή).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> OK, μετά τις Θερμοπύλες η Σαλαμίνα, αλλά ο τίτλος 300 πλέον σε τι αναφέρεται; Σε αριθμό πλοίων;



Μα φυσικά στο ότι μόνο έτσι θα καταλάβει ο έφηβος Αμερικάνος στον οποίο απευθύνεται ότι πρόκειται για συνέχεια της πρώτης ταινίας και μάλιστα στο ίδιο στυλ και από τους ίδιους συντελεστές.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2013)

Τώρα όμως τι θα λέμε; This is Sparta ή This is Athens;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον... Οι άντρες της (δημοκρατικής) Αθήνας φοράνε μπλε μανδύες ενώ της (ρεπουμπλικανικής χμμ, εεεε... μοναρχικής) Σπάρτης κόκκινους. Έτσι, για να γνωρίζουν οι ιστορικοί του μέλλοντος πότε άρχισε πραγματικά η διάκριση των χρωμάτων.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τώρα όμως τι θα λέμε; This is Sparta ή This is Athens;



Αυτό που λέγαμε πάντα: «That's Hollywood for you, for y'all». And Cinecittà.






Τι έμαθα απ' το Χόλιγουντ
Doc Hollywood, ή η κατά Χόλιγουντ ιατρική


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδιαφέρον... Οι άντρες της (δημοκρατικής) Αθήνας φοράνε μπλε μανδύες ενώ της (ρεπουμπλικανικής χμμ, εεεε... μοναρχικής) Σπάρτης κόκκινους. Έτσι, για να γνωρίζουν οι ιστορικοί του μέλλοντος πότε άρχισε πραγματικά η διάκριση των χρωμάτων.



Μπορεί οι συντελεστές, γκουγκλίζοντας για ένα χρώμα αντιπροσωπευτικό της δημοκρατίας, να έπεσαν πάνω στο σήμα της Νέας Δημοκρατίας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί οι συντελεστές, γκουγκλίζοντας για ένα χρώμα αντιπροσωπευτικό της δημοκρατίας, να έπεσαν πάνω στο σήμα της Νέας Δημοκρατίας.



Pull the other one, it's got bells on, and they play "Jingle Bells," too! :twit:

Not until you're blue in the face, and behind it.


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2013)

Ένα σάιτ που φαίνεται να σταμάτησε στο 2011, ωστόσο έχει πολλά στοιχεία για ταινίες στο περιθώριο του εμπορικού κυκλώματος ή μη αμερικάνικες (καθότι αμερικάνικο το ίδιο): Film-Forward.com aims to be a comprehensive Web site for reviews of “specialty films” (for a lack of a better word): independent, foreign, documentary, as well as studio art films. Because many of these films may not be widely screened, if at all, in many parts of the U.S, we hope to make these films better known no matter where our readership resides. Εγώ π.χ. βρήκα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράματα ψάχνοντας με αφετηρία το imdb στοιχεία για το _Notre nazi_ του Robert Kramer, του οποίου το _Ice_ θα προβληθεί στην Ταινιοθήκη το Φλεβάρη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2013)

Προσωπικά το βρήκα αστείο, άλλοι μπορεί να το βρουν αηδιαστικό:


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2013)

Κατά σύμπτωση, στο 0.38 εκεί που ανατινάζεται η αίθουσα που παίζει το Stolz der Nation, ε, αναφέρεται σ' αυτή την ταινία το σάιτ που έγραφα παραπάνω (film-forward), με πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2013)

...
*Έφυγε από τη ζωή ο άνθρωπος που ενέπνευσε την ταινία «Σινεμά, ο Παράδεισος»*

Έφυγε σε ηλικία 86 ετών ο Μίμο Πιντακούδα, ο άνθρωπος που ενέπνευσε τον Τζουσέπε Τορνατόρε για τον ρόλο του προβολατζή Αλφρέδο, σε μια ταινία που όρισε την δεκαετία του '80, όταν στα τέλη της βραβεύτηκε με το Όσκαρ Καλύτερης Ξενόγλωσσης Ταινίας.

Ο Μίμο Πιντακούδα συνδεόταν με βαθιά φιλία με τον Τορνατόρε - διατηρούσαν, από την παιδική ηλικία του Τορνατόρε, την ίδια στενή σχέση που είχε ο Αλφρέδο της ταινίας, ο θρυλικός προβολατζής που υποδύθηκε ο Φιλίπ Νουαρέ, με τον μικρό Τότο, ο οποίος μαγεύεται από τον κόσμο του σινεμά σε μια τρυφερή ηλικία, ανακαλύπτοντας σιγά σιγά όλα τα «μυστικά» του.

O Πιντακούδα πέθανε πριν λίγες μέρες σε ηλικία 86 ετών στο μικρό χωριό Άσπρα, κοντά στο Παλέρμο της Ιταλίας. Δούλεψε για δεκαετίες στο σινεμά «Cinema Vittorio» στην γενέτειρα πόλη του Τορνατόρε, Μπαγκερία. «Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τον Τορνατόρε. Ήταν όσο περίεργος και δραστήριος όσο ο Τότο, ήθελε να μάθει τα πάντα για τη φωτογραφία και το σινεμά. Του έμαθα με χαρά όλα όσα ήξερα και μια φορά τού έδωσα μια κάμερα για δώρο.»

Ο Πιντακούδα ήταν επίσης γνωστός για τις φωτογραφίες του, που κυρίως αφορούσαν τις ζωές των Ιταλών μεταναστών στις ΗΠΑ. Μια συλλογή από 13.000 φωτογραφίες του φυλάσσεται σε αρχείο της Φλωρεντίας, ενώ κυκλοφορούν αρκετά βιβλία του για τη φωτογραφία.

Όπως και στην ταινία, ο Τορνατόρε ταξίδεψε στην πόλη του για να αποχαιρετήσει τον φίλο και μέντορά του.

Μετά από την εισπρακτική αποτυχία της ταινίας στην Ιταλία, και με μια απρόσμενη (μα δίκαιη) υποδοχή από το διεθνές κοινό, το «Σινεμά, ο Παράδεισος» δεν είναι μια απλή ταινία για το σινεμά, μα το ίδιο το σινεμά, και οι αναμνήσεις που μένουν ζωντανές από την παιδική ηλικία του καθενός. Και μια τέτοια ανάμνηση αποτυπώνει και ο Τορνατόρε στην ταινία του, τιμώντας τον μεγάλο του δάσκαλο, Μίμο Πιντακούδα.

Χρήστος Πολίτης, περιοδικό _Σινεμά_, 24-12-2013







*Real-life inspiration for Cinema Paradiso's Alfredo dies*

Mimmo Pintacuda, who taught Oscar-winning director Giuseppe Tornatore how to use a film projector, has died aged 86
The Guardian, 23-12-2013


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2013)

daeman said:


> *«Σινεμά, ο Παράδεισος»*



Ποτέ δεν τη χώνεψα αυτή την απόδοση του Cinema Paradiso. Εγώ θα το έλεγα "Σινέ Παράδεισος". Γιατί στην ταινία αυτό είναι το όνομα της αίθουσας όπου εκτυλίσσεται η ιστορία.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 30, 2013)

Costas said:


> Panadeli, αυτός ο Σούγκαρμαν μου κίνησε κι εμένα το ενδιαφέρον. Το Gazarte έχει κανονική αίθουσα προβολής; με καλές συνθήκες; χωρίς τσιγάρο;



Γαμώτο τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σου, και δεν την παίζει πια την ταινία!
Ναι, η αίθουσα προβολής του Gazarte είναι μια χαρά. Κανονική αίθουσα σύγχρονου σινέμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ποτέ δεν τη χώνεψα αυτή την απόδοση του Cinema Paradiso. Εγώ θα το έλεγα "Σινέ Παράδεισος". Γιατί στην ταινία αυτό είναι το όνομα της αίθουσας όπου εκτυλίσσεται η ιστορία.



Καλημέρα. Ίσως θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα. Έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει τα προβλήματα με τις αποδόσεις άλλων τίτλων (No country for old men, Eyes wide shut).

Όσο για το Sugarman, θα το λύσουμε το πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ίσως θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα. Έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει τα προβλήματα με τις αποδόσεις άλλων τίτλων (No country for old men, Eyes wide shut).
> ...



*Τα ζόμπι δεν είναι χορτοφάγα... και άλλες αξιομνημόνευτες μεταφράσεις τίτλων
*Μια άλλη όψη του νομίσματος: Ριμέικ ελληνικών αινιών.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ωραία ιδέα, να συμπληρώσουμε μερικά κενά. Σκορ: 219. Κρατάω σημειώσεις.
> 
> Απωανατολίτικα που μπορεί να δω, αν προλάβω, σ’ αυτή τη ζωή, αφού συμπληρώσω τα πιο πάνω κενά συν καμιά εκατοστή ταινίες της κατηγορίας 7-8/10 που περιμένουν…
> Ikiru (1952)



Να πετάξεις την καμιά εκατοστή 7-8/10 που περιμένουν και να δεις πρώτο-πρώτο το δεκάρι Ikiru (Κουροσάβα) σ' αυτή τη ζωή, πόσο μάλλον που ο τίτλος σημαίνει ζην· και να το δεις πρώτο-πρώτο, διότι "ὡς χαρίεν έστ' άνθρωπος, ὅταν άνθρωπος ῇ".

Ενθουσιάστηκα με το φετινό To Παρελθόν (Le passé) του Asghar Farhadi (Ο Χωρισμός του είχε δικαίως πάρει Όσκαρ). Όπως γράφει μια σχολιάστρια στο imdb, 1. masterfully directed 2. wonderfully written screenplay (the opening, the ending and the exchanged dialogs are all very well-written.very close to reality.no cheesy scenes.believable) 3. amazing performances. Κοντός ψαλμός Αλληλούια. Ο σκηνοθέτης είναι και ο αποκλειστικός σεναριογράφος· ο άνθρωπος είναι θεατρικός συγγραφέας! Οι ερμηνείες, όντως amazing, όπως είπε η παραπάνω. Ένα πληρωτικό δίωρο (130').


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...*Έφυγε από τη ζωή ο άνθρωπος που ενέπνευσε την ταινία «Σινεμά, ο Παράδεισος»*
> 
> Έφυγε σε ηλικία 86 ετών ο Μίμο Πιντακούδα, ο άνθρωπος που ενέπνευσε τον Τζουσέπε Τορνατόρε... Ο Μίμο Πιντακούδα... με τον μικρό Τότο... O Πιντακούδα πέθανε πριν λίγες μέρες σε ηλικία 86 ετών στο μικρό χωριό Άσπρα, κοντά στο Παλέρμο της Ιταλίας. Δούλεψε για δεκαετίες στο σινεμά «Cinema Vittorio» στην γενέτειρα πόλη του Τορνατόρε, Μπαγκερία. «Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τον Τορνατόρε. Ήταν όσο περίεργος και δραστήριος όσο ο Τότο... Ο Πιντακούδα ήταν επίσης γνωστός για τις φωτογραφίες του... Και μια τέτοια ανάμνηση αποτυπώνει και ο Τορνατόρε στην ταινία του, τιμώντας τον μεγάλο του δάσκαλο, Μίμο Πιντακούδα.
> 
> ...



Ο γκρινιάρης της παρέας παρατηρεί τα εξής: 1. "Πιντακούδα"; πού πας, ωρέ παλικάρι; Δ στα ιταλικά; Από πότε; Θα μου πεις εδώ τον ποδοσφαιριστή που έπαιζε στον ΟΣΦΠ μάς τον έλεγαν μες στα μούτρα "ΜοΔέστο", λες κι ήταν Ισπανός, κι όχι γαλλιστί "Μοντεστό" (ή έστω "Μοντέστο" ή μάλλον "Μοντέστου" όπως θα προφερόταν κορσικανικά). 2. Τότο; Τότο; Τον Τοτό τον έλεγε "Τότο" αυτός ο σινεφίλ; Μα, στα ιταλικά έχει στη λήγουσα ένα τόνο μεγαλύτερο κι από τη μύτη μου. ;) Από μπάλα μάλλον δεν θα κατέχει πολλά, οπότε με τον Σκιλάτσι δεν θα μπερδεύτηκε. :) 3. Η άχρηστη πληροφορία: η Άσπρα είναι δημοτικό διαμέρισμα του καλλικρατικού (sic) δήμου της Μπαγκερία, γενέτειρας του Πεππούτσο (sic) Τορνατόρε (και βασικού θέματος της πρόσφατης ταινίας του Baarìa - Baarìa είναι βέβαια η ονομασία της Μπαγκερία στα σικελικά).

Επιπλέον σύνδεσμοι: http://www.bagherianews.com/tutte-le-brevi/11363-laaddio-a-mimmo-pintacuda.html
http://www.lavocedibagheria.it/2013...mo-pintacuda-storico-fotografo-aveva-86-anni/


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβές είναι, αλλά ιδού:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2014)

Need for Speed; NEED FOR SPEED; Αυτή η παιχνιδάρα βγήκε το 1994, ήταν το πρώτο παιχνίδι που αγόρασα στον πρώτο μου υπολογιστή και άλλαξε για πάντα τα δεδομένα των racing games, φέρνοντας επανάσταση στον χώρο. Εφτά χρόνια αργότερα, το 2001, βγήκε στον κινηματογράφο το The Fast and the Furious, που αν και δεν είχε σχέση με το παιχνίδι, πολύς κόσμος το είδε σαν μεταφορά της σειράς στο σινεμά. Σήμερα, έξι ταινίες FF μετά, τι δουλειά έχει να βγει ταινία που να μεταφέρει το NFS και τι ακριβώς μεταφέρει; Ρητορική ερώτηση, μην απαντήσει κανείς...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Top 250 Movies of All Time


Εγώ πάντως τώρα το παρακολούθησα αυτό, με αφορμή κάτι άλλο:


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως τώρα το παρακολούθησα αυτό, με αφορμή κάτι άλλο:
> ...



Για το οποίο άλλο βλ. και στο νήμα του δώδεκα (καλά που βρήκες άλλο βίντεο, Ζαζ, γιατί εκείνο πάπαλα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Βήμα βήμα, βρέθηκα στον ιστότοπο Greek Reporter να διαβάζω τις (ανεπιβεβαίωτες) πληροφορίες που λένε ότι η επόμενη ταινία του Γούντι Άλεν θα γυριστεί στην Αθήνα, σε σενάριο που έχει γράψει o Αμερικανός συγγραφέας Paul Auster, με πρωταγωνιστές τον Μπραντ Πιτ και την Πενέλοπε Κρουζ.
http://hollywood.greekreporter.com/2013/04/04/greek-crisis-inspires-woody-allen-film/

Η είδηση φιλοξενείται πάνω από ειδήσεις που πληροφορούν π.χ. ότι η Ελληνοαμερικανίδα Sasha Grey συμπρωταγωνιστεί σε θρίλερ με τον Ελάιτζα Γουντ (τρέιλερ) ή για τη Theodora Greece. Ποια είναι η Theodora Greece; Μα το πιο εντυπωσιακό οικογενειακό δέντρο στο imdb:

Daughter of King Constantine II and Queen Anne-Marie. Sister of Princess Alexia, Crown Prince Pavlos, Prince Philippos, and Prince Nikolaos. Niece of Prince Michael of Greece, Sofía de Grecia, and Princess Irene of Greece. Cousin of Elena de Borbón, Cristina de Borbón, and Felipe de Borbón. Great-granddaughter of Viktoria Luise von Preußen, Prinsesse Thyra and Ernst August Duke of Cumberland. Great-great-granddaughter of Kaiser Wilhelm II and Empress Augusta Victoria, Christian IX, King George of Greece and Queen Olga. Great-great-great-great granddaughter of Queen Victoria.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3576837/bio


Βέβαια, ομολογώ ότι αυτό το μήνυμα το έγραψα για να αναρτήσω την υπέροχη φωτογραφία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

Αυτή η εξαδέλφη Cristina de Borbón δεν είναι που κατηγορείται ότι έβαλε το χέρι στα μπονμπόν; (Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ σε τέτοιες πάσες...)


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Πώς φαίνεται Νίκελ ότι δεν παρακολουθείς τα καλλιτεχνικά.

Μου λέγαν κάποιοι που ασχολούνται ότι η Miss Greece είναι καλή ηθοποιός,αλλά δεν έχει μέλλον στο χώρο για τους ίδιους λόγους που δεν είχε μέλλον ο Έντ Γουέσεξ και η Γκρέης Κέλλυ μετά το γάμο της.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Βέβαια, ομολογώ ότι αυτό το μήνυμα το έγραψα για να αναρτήσω την υπέροχη φωτογραφία.


Η οποία δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ξανθή αγαπημένη Παναγιά Ελληνίδα ονόματι zu Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Η σχέση για τον παρατηρητικό αναγνώστη, ο συνδετικός κρίκος, είναι ότι όλες οι ειδήσεις αφορούν Έλληνες και Ελλάδα σε σχέση με τον αμερικάνικο και διεθνή κινηματογράφο. Τέτοια καλύπτουν οι συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες:
http://hollywood.greekreporter.com/category/news/

Σήμερα π.χ. διαβάζω εκεί:

Movies of 2014 with a Touch of Greece
Olympia Dukakis May Play Anna Madrigal from ‘Tales of the City’
Fox Greenlights Pilot Executive Produced by Tina Fey
Phedon Papamichael, ‘Nebraska’ Nominated for BAFTA Awards (ταινία του Alexander Payne)
The Fight to Save a Greek’s Newsstand in New York Becomes Movie
‘Chasing Maria Menounos’ to Premiere March 18 on Oxygen TV 

Fascinating stuff! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Κωμωδία με 7,5/10 στο imdb και να μην έχει γίνει πρόβλεψη για προβολή σε ελληνικές αίθουσες; Δεν είναι περίεργο, οπότε φροντίστε να την προμηθευτείτε μέσω του συνοικιακού βιντεάδικου ή του οικιακού τορεντάδικου.

Η ταινία είναι μια πολύ ευχάριστη, έξυπνη κωμωδία χωρίς εκνευριστικές απιθανότητες και με αρκετές συγκινητικές ανθρώπινες στιγμές. Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι σεναριογράφος, σκηνοθέτρια, παραγωγός και πρωταγωνίστρια της ταινίας είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο, η Lake Bell, που θα τη γνωρίζετε αν βλέπατε το Boston Legal.

Η ταινία έχει να κάνει με το κύκλωμα των ηθοποιών που γνωρίζουμε μόνο από τη φωνή τους. Ο τίτλος της ταινίας, _In a world…_, ήταν το σήμα κατατεθέν του πιο γνωστού ίσως voiceover artist, του Don LaFontaine (1940-2008).

Wikipedia για τον LaFontaine:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_LaFontaine

Βιντεάκι για τους σινεφίλ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QPMvj_xejg

Και η ταινία που θα δείτε για να χαλαρώσετε:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2294677/combined
Critical response: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_a_World...#Critical_response


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
Παγκόσμια πρεμιέρα απόψε στο φεστιβάλ Sundance, στο Παρκ Σίτι:

*20,000 Days on Earth *(Iain Forsyth, Jane Pollard)





_2013, 95 minutes, color, United Kingdom, World Documentary_

Nick Cave has long been one of the most fascinating and enigmatic figures in the music and film world. _20,000 Days on Earth_ enhances his mystique.

This innovative drama/documentary features Cave as both subject and coconspirator, intimately documenting his artistic process and combining it with a fictional staged narrative of his 20,000th day on Earth. As a result, the film also explores the creative spirit.

The film weaves two parallel narrative threads. The first is a cinematic portrait of Cave's 20,000th day, created through a series of staged, but not scripted, scenes and encounters. The second looks in depth at his creativity—from writing through recording and rehearsal to performance.

This unique blend of documentary essay and cinematic fiction demonstrates the connection between Cave and the filmmakers, visual artists Iain Forsyth and Jane Pollard; all three are illuminating the search for truth through artifice and myth. Ultimately, _20,000 Days on Earth _reaches beyond Cave to ask all of us how many days we've been alive and what use we've made of that time.
- T.G.

*http://www.20000daysonearth.com** 
Συνέντευξη στο Rolling Stone*, 16-1-2014


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2014)

Αύριο στις 12 στην Ταινιοθήκη προβάλλεται η 3ωρη ταινία του Κρις Μαρκέρ _Το βάθος του αέρα είναι κόκκινο_. (το βρίσκετε όμως και στο youtube και αλλού)

Le rêve communiste a implosé; le capitalisme a gagné une bataille, sinon la guerre. Mais une logique paradoxale fait que certains des ennemis les plus déclarés du totalitarisme soviétique, ces hommes de la nouvelle gauche à qui ce film est consacré, ont été entrainés dans le même tourbillon. [1.28.00: En venge???] des staliniens, leur opposition de gauche est morte avec eux. Ils étaient liés dialectiquement comme le scorpion à la tortue, souvenez-vous d’Orson Welles [ΣΣ. Confidential Report]. C’était leur “caractère”.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2014)

Βρήκα το La Jetée του Κρις Μαρκέρ στο vimeo. Και στα σχόλια κάποιος έχει βάλει λινκ προς την αγγλική βερσιόν και προς άλλα του έργα, ως και συνέντευξη από τον Καστοριάδη. Enjoy! Ο "Σταθμός αποχαιρετισμού" (ελληνικός τίτλος) είναι ένα από τα κορυφαία έργα της ιστορίας του κινηματογράφου (Costas dixit et redixit).


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ο Κρις Μαρκέρ το 1984 έφτιαξε μια 9λεπτη ταινία για το γαλλικό συνδικάτο CFDT. Ο δαιμόνιος σκηνοθέτης την ονόμασε 2084 και κατάφερε πάλι να φτιάξει άλλο ένα υπέροχο φιλμ που μιλάει για το μέλλον.

Και κάτι για τους ισπανόφωνους: βλέποντας ένα φιλμάκι, Remembering Chris Marker, επίσης στο vimeo, έμαθα πως είχε ξετρελαθεί μ' ένα αργεντίνικο μυθιστόρημα φαντασίας του 1940, το La invenciόn de Morel. Φαίνεται πως του έδωσε ιδέες για το La Jetée.


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2014)

Χμμμ, ... οι θαυμαστές του Μπόρχες (και είναι πάνω από ένας σε αυτό το φόρουμ)  δεν θα αποκαλούσαν την Εφεύρεση του Μορέλ «*ένα *[απλώς *ένα*, ή *ένα ακόμα*] αργεντίνικο μυθιστόρημα». Τα λέει καλύτερα από εμένα η Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2014)

Ναι, το είχα διαβάσει το άρθρο, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι όποιος/α ενδιαφέρεται, θα το διαβάσει επίσης και θα βρει τα του Μπόρχες, της αδερφής του κλπ. :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2014)

Πέθανε ο σκηνοθέτης Μίκλος Γιάντσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2014)

Maximilian Schell (1930-2014)


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Maximilian Schell (1930-2014)








Καλοστρατιά, και του περαματάρη μη δώσεις όβολα, αρκεί του μόνο αυτή τη ματιά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Στην τελευταία ταινία του που είδα (_The Brothers Bloom_):
http://movieclips.com/kwLvj-the-brothers-bloom-movie-remember-me/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2014)

Philip Seymour Hoffman, Actor, Dies at 46 (NYTimes)


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2014)

Αμάν πια μ' αυτό το χτικιό!



> Philip Seymour Hoffman, one of the most critically acclaimed actors of his generation, was found dead in New York on Sunday morning of an apparent drug overdose.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Σαν αποχαιρετισμό στον Φίλιπ Σίμορ Χόφμαν εξασφάλισα και θα δω αυτή την ταινία, που αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχει προβληθεί στην Ελλάδα: *A Late Quartet*.


(ΥΓ. Βρείτε την και δείτε την.)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σαν αποχαιρετισμό στον Φίλιπ Σίμορ Χόφμαν...


Επιτέλους, κι ένας που γράφει Σίμορ και όχι Σέιμουρ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2014)

...
In memory of Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2014)

Τόσοι ρόλοι, τόσοι δύσκολοι ρόλοι, όλοι εκτελεσμένοι με ένταση και εξυπνάδα που ήταν πάντα απόλαυση να παρακολουθείς. 

Αναρωτιόμουν τι θα γίνει με τα γυρίσματα των δύο ταινιών του τρίτου μέρους των _Hunger Games_. Διάβασα αυτό:

It's been reported that the Oscar-winning actor had only about seven days worth of filming left for his role as rebel leader and former gamemaker Plutarch Heavensbee.

While there is one significant scene left to film for Part 2, another character is expected to take the place of Heavensbee in the crucial part of the movie.
www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2551850

Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα κάνουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

Πιθανολογώ αντικατάσταση του ρόλου του από κάποιον άλλον με ανατροπή και χρήση ψηφιακών εφέ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 6, 2014)

Ίσως κάτι παρόμοιο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2014)

Πρώτα πρώτα έχουν κάμποσο υλικό στη διάθεσή τους, οπότε θα γίνει κοπτική- ραπτική. Θα βάλουν κάποιον με παρόμοιο σουλούπι να "παίξει" σε πλάνα που δεν θα φαίνεται το πρόσωπο, θα βάλουν εμβόλιμα πλάνα που θα φαίνεται το πρόσωπο, θα βάλουν ίσως και λίγο CGI και θα βάλουν κάποιον άλλο να πει τα λόγια και μετά θα τα ρετουσάρουν κομπιουτερικώς να ακούγεται η φωνή ίδια. Δεν έχω δει τις άλλες ταινίες της σειράς αυτής, ούτε σκοπεύω να τις δω (δεν είναι το είδος που με ενδιαφέρει), αλλά δε νομίζω να πρόκειται για ρόλο με απαιτήσεις, ούτε ότι πρόκειται για μια σκηνή στην οποία η κάμερα εστιάζει αποκλειστικά σε ένα ηθοποιό και απαιτείται ρεσιτάλ ερμηνείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

Ναι, κάπως έτσι. Μακρινά πλάνα, CGI σε συνδυασμό με μακιγιάζ και προσθετικά για τα χαρακτηριστικά προσώπου, μοντάζ από υπάρχον υλικό, γρήγορα πλάνα, πλάνα χωρίς εστίαση στο πρόσωπο και ξαναγράψιμο του ρόλου. CGI είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει για την επικόλληση προσώπου σε κασκαντέρ ήδη από το Τζουράσικ Παρκ (1993) και το ίδιο έκαναν και στο Crow (1994). Στον τελευταίο Εξολοθρευτή (T4) το πήγαν ένα βήμα παραπέρα και επικόλλησαν την φάτσα του Σβαρτζενέγκερ στον ηθοποιό που τον υποδυόταν, που αντέγραψαν από ένα καλούπι του Άρνολντ.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 6, 2014)

Ορίστε: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2552568/Hunger-Games-use-CGI-technology-replace-Philip-Seymour-Hoffmans-final-scenes.html?ico=ushome^headlines

Αυτό έχει γίνει πάμπολλες φορές. Με τον Κλουζό (Πήτερ Σέλερς) έχει γίνει, όπως και στο Σούπερμαν του Σίνγκερ, που είχε δημιουργήσει τον Μάρλον Μπράντο (Τζορ-Ελ). Επίσης εκτενής χρήση του cgi γίνεται και στα πλάνα που παίζει ο κασκαντέρ, στον οποίο προσθέτουν τη φάτσα του "ήρωα".


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά νομίζω ότι με τον Σέλερς είχαν απλά χρησιμοποιήσει κομμάτια από προηγούμενες ταινίες που είχαν κοπεί στο μοντάζ.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 6, 2014)

Σωστά, αυτό είχαν κάνει στο τελευταίο φιλμ, το "Τα ίχνη του Ροζ Πάνθηρα", που γυρίστηκε εξάλλου μετά το θάνατο του Σέλερς. Στην "Επιστροφή του Ροζ Πάνθηρα" ωστόσο δες : _Owing to Peter Sellers's heart condition, whenever possible he would have his stunt double Joe Dunne stand in for him. Because of the often physical nature of the comedy, this would occur quite frequently._ Βέβαια πάλι έχεις δίκιο, διότι δεν έπαιξε cgi, απλά πονηρό μοντάζ. Παρ'όλα αυτά με την πρόοδο του cgi αυτή η τακτική κερδίζει έδαφος, όπως και να το κάνουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

Α, για το δεύτερο δεν το ήξερα (αν και απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω αναφέρεται στο _Ο Ροζ Πάνθηρας Ξαναχτυπά_, που έπεται του _Η Επιστροφή του Ροζ Πάνθηρα_). CGI εκείνη την εποχή ήταν δύσκολο να παίξει, ήταν υπερβολικά πρωτόγονο για κάτι τέτοιο. Νομίζω ότι η πρώτη φορά που έγινε face-pasting ήταν στο Τζουράσικ Παρκ.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 6, 2014)

Μερσί για την διόρθωση, Eλληγενή. Για το "Pink Panther Strikes Again" (1976) μιλάω. Επίσης δύο άλλες χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις: ο Όλιβερ Ρήντ πέθανε ενώ είχε σχεδόν τελειώσει τα γυρίσματα για τον Μονομάχο. Έτσι, κάποιες επιπλέον σκηνές τις γύρισαν με άλλον στη θέση του και cgi τα χαρακτηριστικά του Ρήντ. 

Δεύτερη περίπτωση, ο ρόλος του Τζορτζ ΜακΦλάι, πατέρα του Μάρτυ στο φιλμ "Επιστροφή στο μέλλον". Στο πρώτο φιλμ τον ρόλο έπαιξε ο Κρίσπιν Γκλόβερ. Στο σίκουελ δεν συμφώνησε να συμμετάσχει, και η παραγωγή γύρισε τις σκηνές του βάζοντας έναν που του έμοιαζε συν κουλές γωνίες λήψης συν υλικό από το πρώτο φιλμ. Ο Γκλόβερ κινήθηκε νομικά, κάτι που έφερε αλλαγές και στον τρόπο που η Ένωση των Ηθοποιών (Screen Actors Guild) κάνει τις συμφωνίες της έκτοτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2014)

Πέθανε το «παιδί - θαύμα» του Χόλιγουντ Σίρλεϊ Τεμπλ

Shirley Temple; April 23, 1928 – February 10, 2014






Φωτό στον Καναδά, το 1944


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2014)

Ας θυμηθούμε γιατί ήταν η αγαπημένη του κοινού, εδώ σε ηλικία επτά ετών:


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2014)

Movie streams σε γαλλική γλώσσα: streamcomplet.com


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2014)

...
Baftas 2014: 10 things we learned

_Be cheerful, sir._
_Our revels now are ended. These our actors,_
_As I foretold you, were all spirits and_
_Are melted into air, into thin air.

_Helen Mirren quoting from Shakespeare's _The Tempest_


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Ωραία, τώρα τα έμαθα κι εγώ. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι αυτό:
*James Gandolfini, Roger Lloyd Pack and Richard Griffiths snubbed at Baftas*
http://metro.co.uk/2014/02/17/james...-richard-griffiths-snubbed-at-baftas-4307002/

Στις μέρες μας;;; Στις μέρες που αρκεί να επισκεφτείς ένα-δυο ιστοσελίδες και να τους βρεις όλους μαζεμένους;
http://www.deadline.com/2013/12/fil...ood-paul-walker-james-gandolfini-roger-ebert/


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2014)

...
Ναι, μπορεί ο καθένας να τους βρει όλους μαζεμένους, αλλά εφόσον στην τελετή βράβευσης αναφέρθηκαν άλλοι πρόσφατα αποδημήσαντες, ήταν παράλειψη σοβαρή (grave) για έναν τέτοιο θεσμό, πόσο μάλλον που ο ένας πρωταγωνιστούσε σε ταινία που διεκδίκησε υποψηφιότητα (προτελευταία ταινία του Γκαντολφίνι το _Enough Said· _η τελευταία του θα κυκλοφορήσει 15 μήνες μετά τον θάνατό του), ενώ ο άλλος ήταν καρατερίστας πασίγνωστος και πολύ αγαπητός στη Βρετανία, ο θείος Μόντι. Εμείς που δεν είμαστε δα και κανένας ιστότοπος αφιερωμένος στον κινηματογράφο (ασχέτως αν αρκετοί εδώ μέσα βάζουν τα γυαλιά ακόμη και σε επαγγελματίες του χώρου), τους τιμήσαμε, εκεί τον Γκρίφιθς κι εκεί τον Γκαντολφίνι, ενώ οι καθ' ύλη και κατεξοχήν αρμόδιοι δεν εδέησαν να δεηθούν υπέρ των ψυχών αυτών; Ψυχούλα δεν είχαν αυτοί; Ή κόστιζε τόσο πολύ σε χρόνο ή σε χρήμα μια τοσηδά αποχαιρετιστήρια αναφορά;


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2014)

Εγώ αυτό που διαπίστωσα στην τελετή ήταν ότι για μια ακόμα φορά ο Τζέρεμης (Άιρονς) δεν είχε διαβάσει τα λόγια του και στηρίχτηκε στο οτοκιού και στο ότι έχει άνεση στη σκηνή για να κρύψει τα λάθη του. Κλασσική υπεροψία που ίσως ήθελε να πει "βραβείο στη Μιρεν κι εμένα με ξεχάσατε; Ε, τώρα θα σας δείξω". Και μετά είχε κατεβασμένα μούτρα στις αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες. Ενώ ο Δουξ τώρα προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ποιόν πρόγονό του θυμίζει... Μάλλον τον Γεώργιο Β'.


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2014)

...
Για τον Πάκο Ντε Λουθία και το φλαμένκο, η _*Κάρμεν *_του Κάρλος Σάουρα και της Μαρίας Παζές (María Pagés):


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

*Saving Mr Banks*

Από το 2009 οι υποψηφιότητες για την ταινία που θα πάρει το Όσκαρ Καλύτερης Ταινίας έχουν αυξηθεί και τώρα μπορεί να φτάσουν τις 10. Φέτος είναι εννιά:


 American Hustle
 Captain Phillips
 Dallas Buyers Club
 Gravity
 Her
 Nebraska
 Philomena
 12 Years a Slave
 The Wolf of Wall Street

Θα προσέθετα σαν δέκατη ταινία το _Saving Mr Banks_ — _Η μαγική ομπρέλα_ κατά τον μάλλον ξεκάρφωτο ελληνικό τίτλο.

Βασίζεται κι αυτή σε πραγματική ιστορία — όπως και οι ταινίες _American Hustle, Captain Phillips, Dallas Buyers Club, Philomena, 12 Years a Slave, The Wolf of Wall Street_ (είναι κάποιο ρεκόρ;).

Καλύπτει την ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία της προσπάθειας του Γουόλτ Ντίσνεϊ να εξασφαλίσει από την Τράβερς τα δικαιώματα να γυρίσει ταινία βασισμένη στο βιβλίο της _Μαίρη Πόπινς_. Έχω μια ειδική σχέση με την ταινία _Μαίρη Πόπινς_, οπότε με ενδιέφερε να δω την περιγραφή αυτής της σχέσης (Ντίσνεϊ-Τράβερς) και χάρηκα που είχε επαρκείς χολιγουντιανές δόσεις γέλιου και συγκίνησης καθώς και πολύ καλή δουλειά από όλους τους συντελεστές — ιδιαίτερα η Έμα Τόμσον με έκανε πολλές φορές να γελάσω.

Ωστόσο (αποδώ και πέρα προτείνω να μη διαβάσετε αν δεν έχετε δει την ταινία και θέλετε να τη δείτε):



Spoiler



οι ανάγκες της ταινίας διαστρεβλώνουν την πραγματική κατάληξη αυτής της σχέσης, η οποία πήγε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Η Τράβερς ποτέ δεν συγχώρησε τον Ντίσνεϊ —ή τους Αμερικανούς γενικά— που έφτιαξαν μια ταινία η οποία, όπως πίστευε, απομακρυνόταν από το πνεύμα των βιβλίων της και, εκτός από τραγούδια που δεν ανήκαν στην εδουαρδιανή περίοδο, τόλμησε να βάλει καρτούν στην ταινία. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να αρνηθεί να δώσει στον Ντίσνεϊ το δικαίωμα να φιλμάρει άλλα βιβλία της σειράς και να μη θέλει να ξανακούσει για συνεργασία με Αμερικανούς.

Αντιγράφω δύο παραγράφους από τα τριβιδάκια του imdb: 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2140373/trivia

According to the 40th Anniversary DVD release of Mary Poppins (1964) in 2004, Walt Disney first attempted to purchase the film rights to Mary Poppins from P.L. Travers as early as 1938, but was rebuffed because Travers was disgusted by Hollywood's handling of book-to-film adaptations, and did not believe a film version of her books would do justice to her creation. Another reason for her initial rejection would have been that at that time the Disney studios had not yet produced a live action film. For more than twenty years, Disney made periodic entreaties to Travers to allow him to make a Poppins film. He finally succeeded in 1961, but Travers demanded and got script-approval rights. Planning the film, writing the script and composing the songs took about two years. Travers objected to a number of elements that actually made it into the film. Rather than the Sherman Brothers' original songs, she wanted the soundtrack to feature known standards of the Edwardian period in which the story is set. Travers also objected to the idea of using animation to depict the chalkboard world. Disney overruled her, citing contract stipulations that he had final say on the finished print. Travers refused to allow any other Mary Poppins books to be filmed, even though Walt tried very hard to get her to reconsider.

P.L. Travers never forgave Walt Disney for what she saw as vulgar and disrespectful adaptation of her "Mary Poppins" novels. In 1994, thirty years after the release of the film, stage producer Cameron Mackintosh (Cats, Les Misérables, Oliver!, The Phantom of the Opera, Miss Saigon) approached Travers about a musical theatre version of her work. The author initially refused, citing the film as a reason why she would never again allow an adaptation of her "Mary Poppins" series. After several meetings, the author relented, though when Mackintosh suggested using the songs from the Disney film in the production, Travers again balked. After much more pleading, Mackintosh convinced Travers to allow a stage production with the songs from the film on the strict proviso that no Americans participate in the development, and further that no one involved with the film version--including original film composers the Sherman Brothers, both of whom were still alive and working at the time--could participate. Mackintosh proceeded with development of the stage adaptation for several years without any involvement from Disney, per Travers' wishes, though after the author's death in 1996, the Walt Disney Company was allowed some degree of creative involvement and went on to co-produce the musical with Mackintosh.

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η ταινία _Mary Poppins_ ήταν και είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες του Ντίσνεϊ, ενώ για την Τράβερς διαβάζω: «Travers died in London on 23 April 1996 at the age of 96. According to her grandchildren, Travers died loving no one and with no one loving her».
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P_L_Travers



Καλά Όσκαρ απόψε!


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Η κινηματογραφική είδηση της ημέρας είναι βέβαια ο θάνατος του Γάλλου σκηνοθέτη Αλαίν Ρεναί (1922-2014). Αιωνία του η μνήμη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2014)

Περί κυρίου Μπανκς: μπορεί να αρέσει γενικά η Έμμα Τόμσον αλλά η ταινία αυτή ούτε ιδιαίτερες ερμηνείες είχε, ούτε ιδιαίτερη πλοκή. 
Δυστυχώς φέτος έχω μείνει πίσω στην ενημέρωση κι έτσι δεν έχω άποψη για το ποιός αξίζει το κάθε βραβείο (που είναι άσχετο με το ποιός θα το πάρει). Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι η ερμηνεία του Ντικάπριου στο Wolf of Wall Street είναι πολύ καλή, θα έλεγα η καλύτερη ερμηνεία του μέχρι τώρα αλλά δεν έχω δει τα άπαντά του (π.χ. τον Τιτανικό δεν τον έχω δει). Όσο για την ίδια την ταινία, το τρίωρο πέρασε χωρίς να το καταλάβω, που σημαίνει σωστή σκηνοθεσία, χωρίς κοιλιές και χωρίς φλυαρίες. Αλλά ορισμένες σκηνές δεν ξέρω αν θα άλλαζε τίποτα αν δεν τις βλέπαμε (αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι o σκηνοθέτης τις θεωρεί αποτρεπτικές, όχι προτρεπτικές).


----------



## cougr (Mar 3, 2014)

Αφιέρωμα της εφημερίδας New York Times στις χειροποίητες αφίσες κινηματογράφου του Βασίλη Δημητρίου.

In Athens, the Last Man Painting


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2014)

Και τώρα που είδα τον _Λύκο της Γουόλ Στριτ_ (που οι αγγλοσπουδαγμένοι μας το έκαναν «Λύκος της Wall Street» — ίσως επειδή τους ερχόταν δύσκολο να διαλέξουν ανάμεσα σε _Γουόλ Στριτ_ και _Γουώλ Στρητ_) και την ερμηνεία του Ντικάπριο (ή Ντι Κάπριο, αλλά όχι ΝτιΚάπριο — με κεφαλαίο στη μέση της λέξης στα ελληνικά!), νομίζω ότι αυτή ήταν η ταινία της χρονιάς και η ερμηνεία της χρονιάς. Καλά, τα Όσκαρ τα δίνουν και με άλλες σκοπιμότητες: αν θέλει Όσκαρ ο Ντικάπριο, ίσως θα πρέπει να βρει το ρόλο κάποιου ηρωικού θύματος. Τα θύματα απληστίας δεν έχουν, φαίνεται, τόση πέραση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2014)

Ουφ, χαίρομαι που συμφωνεί κάποιος μαζί μου για την ερμηνεία του ντικάφ... ε, Ντικάπριο. 
Για ταινία της χρονιάς δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν τις είδα όλες τις υποψήφιες, αλλά σε κάποια σημεία με ψιλοαηδίασε η απεικόνιση της κραιπάλης, αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι για πολλούς θεατές αυτό ήταν που τους έκανε να καθίσουν τρεις ώρες στο σινεμά. 

ΥΓ Η ηθοποιός που παίζει την πρώτη σύζυγο του ήρωα δε μου φάνηκε ότι είχε καμιά ιδιαίτερη ερμηνεία, αλλά ακούγεται πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό, οπότε μάλλον θα την ξαναδούμε


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Η ηθοποιός που παίζει την πρώτη σύζυγο του ήρωα δε μου φάνηκε ότι είχε καμιά ιδιαίτερη ερμηνεία, αλλά ακούγεται πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό, οπότε μάλλον θα την ξαναδούμε



Η Χριστίνα Μηλιώτη έγινε γνωστή εκεί από το Μπρόντγουεϊ, και ακόμα πιο γνωστή όταν εμφανίστηκε σαν η μαμά τού _How I Met Your Mother_ — στο οποίο έριξε και μια καλή εκτέλεση του _La Vie En Rose_. Στον _Λύκο_ δεν αφήνει κανένα ιδιαίτερο αποτύπωμα.

Διάβασα ότι «Her performance in _Once _earned the Grammy Award for Best Musical Theater Album». Π.χ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itZLtpuwQl0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LGavEmg6Xs


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2014)

Α, και μένα μου φάνηκε εξαιρετικός ο Ντικάπριος. Όλοι οι ηθοποιοί της ταινίας ήταν πολύ καλοί, ξεχωρίζω το μικρό ρόλο του πρώτου του αφεντικού στο εστιατόριο. Κι η ταινία μ' άρεσε πολύ, αν και βέβαια νομίζω ότι α) ο Σκορσέζε γυρίζει την ίδια ταινία ξανά και ξανά, β) κάπου έχανε τη μπάλα ανάμεσα σε μια, ας πούμε, αλληγορία (και πάλι παραπέμπω στη σκηνή με το εστιατόριο) και σε μια προσωπική ιστορία κραιπάλης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ξεχωρίζω το μικρό ρόλο του πρώτου του αφεντικού στο εστιατόριο



Ο Μακόναχι. Αυτός που πήρε το Όσκαρ πρώτου ρόλου για το _Dallas Buyers Club_ και ο οποίος έκανε τρεις εκπληκτικές απανωτές εμφανίσεις, αν προσθέσουμε και τη δουλειά του στο _True Detective_.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2014)

Κοίτα να δεις, που εγώ δεν τον είχα πετύχει πουθενά!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 15, 2014)

Όσοι είχαμε δει αυτό όμως, ξέραμε εδώ και χρόνια ότι είναι μεγάλο ταλέντο


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2014)

Παρεμπιπτόντως με την ταινία του Σκορσέζε έπαθα το εξής: κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να μου φαίνεται παρατραβηγμένο το σενάριο, ιδίως εκεί με το γιωτ που πέφτει σε καταιγίδα και βυθίζεται. Έτσι όσο προχωρούσε η ταινία κρύωνα κάπως --πράγμα που δεν θα είχε συμβεί αν ήξερα εξαρχής ότι πρόκειται για αληθινή ιστορία...


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2014)

Ακριβώς. Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει μπόλικη υπερβολή στη λεπτομέρεια. Άλλωστε, ο Σκορσέζε είναι από εκείνους που προτρέπουν τους ηθοποιούς του να αυτοσχεδιάζουν. Για παράδειγμα, το τελετουργικό του Μακόναχι/Χάνα με το χτύπημα του στήθους ήταν η διαδικασία που ακολουθεί ο Μακόναχι για προετοιμασία προτού δοκιμάσει να παίξει μια σκηνή. Άρεσε στον σκηνοθέτη και την κράτησε και την έκανε και τελετουργικό ολόκληρου του γραφείου του Μπέλφορτ. Ωστόσο, η ιστορία είναι αληθινή στα σημαντικά κομμάτια της, όπως το κακό με το γιοτ. Η μοναδική ένσταση του ίδιου του Μπέλφορτ αφορούσε τον τρόπο που έληξε η σχέση του με τη δεύτερη σύζυγό του. Δεν χώρισαν τόσο δραματικά...


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 15, 2014)

Στην ταινία εμφανίζεται σαν Naomi (την υποδύεται η αυστραλέζα Margot Robbie), ενώ κανονικά την έλεγαν Nadine Caridi. To σκάφος του το είχε ονομάσει Nadine, απ'αυτήν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2014)

α. Δεν ξέρω πότε ο Μακόναχι έγινε σοβαρός ηθοποιός, εγώ τον θυμάμαι σε ρόλους ζεν πρεμιέ κι αναρωτιόμουνα κιόλας ποιoς του δίνει τέτοιους ρόλους. Αλλά φαντάζομαι όταν μεγαλώνεις πρέπει να γίνεις σοβαρός ηθοποιός για να συνεχίσεις να έχεις δουλειά. 
β. Αυτό που ήταν εξωπραγματικό στη σκηνή με την καταιγίδα ήταν αυτό το κύμα CGI που βλέπουμε να έρχεται καταπάνω τους λες και είναι τσουνάμι στον Ειρηνικό. Εκεί ο ρεαλισμός πάει περίπατο, κι όχι για το μέγεθος του κύματος. 
Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα γιατί, αφού λεφτά υπήρχαν, έπρεπε να πάνε με το γιοτ στην καταιγίδα και δεν μπορούσαν να βγουν στο λιμάνι εκεί που ήταν και να πάρουν ένα ταξί να τους πάει μέχρι το κοντινότερο αεροδρόμιο- και να πάει μόνος ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος και να μην τραβολογάει τα γυναικόπαιδα. Αλλά θα μου πεις πού μυαλό από τα ναρκωτικά. 
Το άλλο που κατάλαβα από την ταινία είναι ότι όλες αυτές οι λέσχες των λεφτάδων μάπα σέρβις έχουνε σε σχέση με τις αγγλικές. Ούτε ένας υπάλληλος δεν έτρεξε να τον συμμαζέψει τον ήρωα; Ή να καλέσει ασθενοφόρο ή αστυνομία;


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2014)

Σε ταινίες που είναι γενικότερα καλές, δεν αφήνω σε παρόμοιες λεπτομέρειες την ευκαιρία να μου χαλάσουν τη διάθεση. Πιστεύω πάντως ότι οι σκηνοθέτες, ιδίως αυτοί που δίνουν συχνότατα σημασία σε απίθανες λεπτομέρειες, φετιχιστικής ενίοτε διάστασης, θα έπρεπε να μην αφήνουν παρόμοια κενά στους περίεργους θεατές, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει εξήγηση, ακόμα κι αν έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα. Π.χ. στην περίπτωση της λέσχης αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι όλη η ανάμνηση είναι στο μυαλό του ήρωα και ότι δεν έγιναν τα πράγματα όπως μας τα δείχνει η ταινία. Ο σκηνοθέτης δεν ήθελε να χαλάσει την εντυπωσιακή σεκάνς με ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες. Έλα όμως που δεν έλαβε υπόψη του ότι για κάποιους και κάποιες δεν είναι ανούσιες...


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2014)

Αυτό με τη λέσχη δεκτό. Έτσι το ερμήνευσα κι εγώ άλλωστε. 
Το άλλο με τους ήρωες να είναι σε τουριστικό λιμάνι, να έρχεται καταιγίδα, να πρέπει να πανε μια ώρα δρόμο παραπέρα και να αποφασίζουν να πάνε από τη θάλασσα το ερμήνευσα ως εξής: ότι το πραγματικό γεγονός μάλλον ήταν λίγο διαφορετικό- π.χ. ότι δεν βρίσκονταν σε ακτή, όπως βλέπουμε στην ταινία, αλλά σε κανένα νησί της περιοχής που έκανε απολύτως απαραίτητο το θαλασσινό ταξίδι. Αλλά το νησί δεν προσφερόταν για γυρίσματα.
Δεν φταίω εγώ όταν μου λένε ρεαλιστική απεικόνιση και αληθινή ιστορία.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 17, 2014)

Μια και είμαι συνδρομητής στο London Review of Books, θα σας κοπιπαστώσω ένα κειμενάκι που διάβασα χτες για την ταινία, ελπίζοντας να μην το πάρουν χαμπάρι και μου κόψουν τη συνδρομή. Λοιπόν: 


> At the Movies
> Michael Wood
> 
> Asked for his response to those critics who saw in The Wolf of Wall Street an undiluted celebration of the bad life – drugs, sex, money, jewels, a very large yacht and expensive suits – Leonardo DiCaprio said: ‘If they don’t get the irony of it, sorry.’ He was right to refute the idea the film is a simple celebration, but there isn’t any irony either. It’s too fast, too raw and too close to the action for that. And too recent. Only this week one of the partners of Jordan Belfort, whose memoir forms the basis for the film, announced that he was suing Paramount for $25 million because of his portrayal in the film. He hadn’t liked the way he looked in the book but the film depicts him as … er … a criminal.
> ...


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2014)

Κατάφερα να δω επιτέλους το διπλο-οσκαρούχο Dallas buyers club και έχω να πω ότι ο Ντι Κάπριο δεν βλέπει όσκαρ αν δεν χάσει 30-40 κιλά και δεν παιξει τον άρρωστο, τον ανάπηρο, τον αλκοολικό, τον ετοιμοθάνατο, τον ναρκομανή, ίσως και τον τραβεστί (αλλά επειδή έχει κοριτσίστικη φάτσα δε θα θεωρηθεί μεγάλος άθλος). Κατά προτίμηση και τον καράβλαχο καουμπόη με όλα τα προηγούμενα προβλήματα. 
Η ερμηνεία του Μακόναχι καλή ήταν αλλά δεν μου φάνηκε καλύτερη από του Ντικάπριου. Oύτε η ερμηνεία του Λέτο, αλλά μάλλον αυτός βραβεύτηκε γιατί για τις ανάγκες του ρόλου έγινε αγνώριστος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2014)

Όπως μαθαίνω, η ταινία πάει να κάνει ρεκόρ στα γρήγορα περάσματα διάσημων αστέρων — τις καμέες που λέμε κι εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2014)

*Η νέα ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη της Φίνος Φιλμ*


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2014)

Το φωτογραφικό αρχειο πολύ καλό!
Ειδικά η αλληλογραφία. 
Ίσως πρέπει να ξαναδώ το Χώμα βάφτηκε κόκκινο, δεν είχα ιδέα ότι είχε προταθεί για Όσκαρ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2014)

Κινηματογραφικό ενδιαφέρον βλέπω ότι απέκτησε η ιστορία του Κόλχαας.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ύριων-ονομάτων&p=216816&viewfull=1#post216816
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/kohlhaas/

Φαίνεται ότι ο χειρισμός του θέματος έγινε με τρόπο κάπως βαρύγδουπο, και οι κριτικές δεν είναι ενθουσιώδεις.
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/age_of_the_uprising_the_legend_of_michael_kohlhaas/reviews/

Αλλά τέτοιες ταινίες δεν τις χάνω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2014)

Την είδα και μου άρεσε και θα εξηγήσω γιατί, αλλά θέλω πρώτα να διαβάσω και τη νουβέλα του Κλάιστ (που έριξα στο Κιντλ σε αγγλική μετάφραση).


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2014)

Κι εγώ μόλις το είδα και μου άρεσε πολύ. Δεν συμφωνώ με τις χλιαρές κριτικές, και αναρωτιέμαι τι να ήταν αυτό που δεν άρεσε στους κριτικούς. Ο αργός ρυθμός και οι σιωπές; Μα έχουν όλα νόημα. Και δεν είναι καθόλου της νοοτροπίας Αγγελόπουλου. Τόσο πολύ μας επηρέασε το Χόλλυγουντ; Τι να πω;

Επί της ουσίας τώρα: Μια διεισδυτική ματιά πάνω στα καίρια θέματα της δικαιοσύνης και της πολιτικής εξουσίας, θέματα εξαιρετικά επίκαιρα ειδικά στην Ελλάδα σήμερα. Ένας άνθρωπος ευθυτενής και απελέκητος, αλύγιστος σαν κυπαρίσσι, που αγωνίζεται όχι για το προσωπικό του παράπονο αλλά για τις αρχές του. Θέλει δικαιοσύνη, κι αφού δεν του τη δίνουν, ορμάει να την πάρει μόνος του. Αλλά τι είναι δικαιοσύνη; Πώς αποδίδεται; Από τον καθένα ξεχωριστά κατά τη δική του βούληση και αντίληψη; Από την πολιτική εξουσία, που δεν διστάζει να εξαπατά; Καθοριστική η σκηνή όπου ο θεολόγος θέτει τα ερωτήματα στον Κολχάας. Και συγκινητική η σκηνή όπου ο Κολχάας συμμορφώνεται με την επιταγή του νόμου, ενός νόμου που τον ερμηνεύει η εξουσία με τεχνάσματα, όπου δήθεν αποδίδεται με σολομώντειο τρόπο κάποιου είδους δικαιοσύνη. Δεν διστάζω να πω ότι μου θύμισε τη στάση του Σωκράτη.

Στις λεπτομέρειες: Ωραία τα γυμνά τοπία, και δίπλα τους τα δάση. Ωραία τα άλογα, τα σκαμμένα πρόσωπα, η μυρωδιά του στάβλου, οι αλογόμυγες, η βρόμα (βρόμα στα ρούχα, βρόμα στα κατάμαυρα πόδια, στις μύτες, στα χέρια), το βιβλίο με το εξώφυλλο από περγαμηνή, τα πλεχτά ρούχα (στις αρχές της Αναγέννησης διαδόθηκε το πλέξιμο), οι χειροβαλλίστρες. Εντυπωσιακά τα επίμονα πλάνα στο πρόσωπο του Μίκκελσεν (σχεδόν όλη η ταινία βασίζεται σε αυτό· έχει ένα πρόσωπο που μου θυμίζει τους ανθρώπους που θυσιάστηκαν και που τα σώματά τους πετάχτηκαν στα έλη, π.χ. Tollund Man), εντυπωσιακή και η μικρούλα Μελουζίνα Μαγιάνς.

Ένα παράπονο μόνο: η απροσεξία του συμβούλου επί των κουστουμιών. Υποτίθεται ότι βρισκόμαστε στον 16ο αιώνα προχωρημένο και μερικοί στρατιώτες φορούν κράνη του 14ου.

Αλλά και μια πετυχημένη επιλογή στη μετάφραση: οι valets (= «βαλέδες») του Κολχάας μεταφράζονται «δουλευτάδες» (υπότιτλοι: Μελισσάνθη Γιαννούση).

Τη μουσική της ταινίας παίζει το συγκρότημα Les Witches (sic). Τελειώνω και σας αφήνω με το μουσικό κομμάτι της σκηνής του τέλους.






Les Witches. _To drive the cold winter away_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο όμοια θα ήταν αυτά που θα έγραφα με τις πρώτες δυόμισι παραγράφους σου. Κυρίως ήθελα να πω ότι δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ διαφορετικούς ρυθμούς, χολιγουντιανούς ρυθμούς, σε μια ταινία σαν κι αυτήν. Μα αυτοί είναι οι ρυθμοί του καλού ευρωπαϊκού κινηματογράφου, δυτικού και ανατολικού, για τέτοιες ταινίες. Είχε μπόλικους καλούς δασκάλους ο Ντε Παγιέρ.

Με έχει ιντριγκάρει πολύ το ζήτημα των μηνυμάτων στην κάθε εποχή: Ποιες ήταν οι σχέσεις της εξουσίας με τους υπηκόους στα χρόνια του ιστορικού προσώπου, του Hans Kohlhase, αρχές του 16ου αιώνα, που τον έκανε να επιδιώξει το δίκιο του με τόση αυτοκαταστροφική εμμονή; Ποια ήταν τα ειδικότερα μηνύματα του Κλάιστ το 1808; Στη Βίκι διαβάζω για υπόγεια αντιναπολεόντεια μηνύματα (αλλά δεν έχω ακόμα διαβάσει ολόκληρη τη νουβέλα). Και τι θέλει να μας πει σήμερα ο Ντε Παγιέρ, που μάλιστα μεταφέρει την ιστορία στη Γαλλία;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο διάλογος με τον Λούθηρο γίνεται πιο ενδιαφέρων στην ταινία απ’ ό,τι στη νουβέλα. 

Και θα ήθελα να εξάρω τον τρόπο που χειρίζεται ο σκηνοθέτης το ρόλο της κόρης.


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Θα προχωρήσω ένα βήμα πιο πέρα. Πόσο επίκαιρα μπορεί να είναι τα ερωτήματα της ταινίας στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα; Ποιος αποφασίζει να απονείμει δικαιοσύνη μόνος του και με το όπλο στο χέρι; Τι είδους δικαιοσύνη είναι αυτή; Αρκεί και μόνο η δικαιολογία ότι η εξουσία είναι άδικη, ίσως ακόμα και πιο άδικη από τον οπλοφόρο εκδικητή;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επιδίωξα να δω κατά πόσο κάποιοι έφτασαν σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα πέρα πια από το κινηματογραφικό γεγονός (και το κατά πόσο υπήρχαν αυτά τα ερωτήματα στη σκέψη του σκηνοθέτη), και γι' αυτό διάβασα μερικές ελληνικές κριτικές. Ίσως όμως δεν σημάδεψα καλά και έτσι δεν βρήκα τέτοιες ανησυχίες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Από το σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου για τον Κόλχαας:

Το θέμα του νομοταγή πολίτη που βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με μια κατάφωρη αδικία και επαναστατεί είναι διαχρονικό και συναρπαστικό. Στο μυθιστόρημα _Ragtime_ του Doctorow η ιστορία μεταφέρεται στις ΗΠΑ στη δεκαετία του 1920. Με πρόφαση ότι πρόκειται για ιδιωτική οδό οι εθελοντές πυροσβέστες ζητούν διόδια από τον μαύρο μουσικό Coalhouse Walker όταν περνάει από μπροστά τους με την απαστράπτουσα T-Ford του. Εκείνος αρνείται, φεύγει για να διαμαρτυρηθεί στις αρχές, επιστρέφει και βρίσκει κατεστραμμένο το αυτοκίνητο και η ιστορία εξελίσσεται με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Ο Ντόκτοροου, θέλοντας να δείξει ότι έχει εμπνευστεί από τον Κλάιστ, “εξαμερικάνισε” το όνομα του Κόλχαας.


----------



## Costas (Apr 17, 2014)

Για τον Καζάν: _the young, Turkish-born Elia_ (ΝΥΤ / Janet Maslin). Φάουλ, κα Μάσλιν. Εσείς συμφορουμίτες, τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Σε μια από τις ελάχιστες παρουσιάσεις του βιβλίου που περιέχουν τη λέξη Greek (ακόμα και η σελίδα στο Amazon.com γράφει μόνο «Elia Kazan was born in 1909 in Istanbul») διαβάζουμε:

As a boy Kazan was a shy loner and we gather from his letters that insecurity remained part of his make-up to the end. Many letters are signed Gadge, short for Gadget, a nickname picked up during Group Theatre days in the 1930s: He had many backstage skills, knew the uses of many tools and was always willing to be helpful.

Eventually he despised that name. Kazan was born in Istanbul, part of the Anatolian Greek community. Under unfriendly Turkish rule in the Ottoman Empire, his people learned “the Anatolian smile,” the grin to be used when appeasing Turks. His favourite among the films he made, America America, expressed his concern that his father learned that smile too well and passed it on to his son. “Gadge” brought back the days when Kazan learned to comply with what everyone wanted. He eventually decided that this subservient attitude made him unable to express his opinions.

That’s perhaps the most surprising thought in this book. So far as history records, no one else in the world ever suggested that Elia Kazan had trouble asserting himself.
http://arts.nationalpost.com/2014/0...e-auteurs-flair-for-drama-is-on-full-display/

Και, ναι, φάουλ στο NYT. Και εσκεμμένο, νομίζω, όχι άγνοιας.


----------



## Costas (Apr 17, 2014)

Έτσι πιστεύω κι εγώ. Στο κάτω-κάτω, πού πήγε το αγαπητό τους Ottoman? Το 1909 είχε γεννηθεί. Κι άμα ο άνθρωπος είναι Jew δεν θυμάμαι να το ξεχνάνε ποτέ το Ottoman Jew ή όποιο άλλο -Jew. Ωστόσο δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το αποδώσω στην αρθρογράφο μόνο ή όχι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2014)

*Bob Hoskins dies at 71*


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Bob Hoskins dies at 71*








Dance on, Dobbs, wild night is calling...


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2014)

Have you got a 27B/6?


"The great Bob Hoskins died today. Central Services will be closed for a long period of mourning as our finest operative is no more. He did the work, we got the pleasure."

~ Terry Gilliam FB page


----------



## Costas (May 10, 2014)

Βγαίνοντας από την Ταινιοθήκη απόψε, μας πλησίασε ο σκηνοθέτης της ταινίας που είχαμε μόλις δει, _Παναγιώτης Τέτσης - Παίζοντας...με τα χρώματα_, και μας ρώτησε πώς μας φάνηκε το ντοκιμαντέρ του. Το οποίο ήταν καλό (100 λεπτά). Μας είπε λοιπόν να το διαδώσουμε και στους φίλους μας (στην προβολή των 18.00 είχε 6 θεατές, αλλά και στην επόμενη δεν είδα και πολύ κόσμο). Του είπα εντάξει, οπότε γράφω εδώ ότι η ταινία είναι καλή, σου γνωρίζει και το ζωγράφο και τον άνθρωπο, παρελαύνουν πολλοί επώνυμοι, κλπ. Το μεγαλύτερο ατού της προβολής είναι ότι δικαιολογεί την προσέλευση στην κινηματογραφική αίθουσα και την πληρωμή του εισιτηρίου, δεδομένου ότι η άλλη επιλογή (γιατί να μην το δω στην τηλεόραση, όταν βγει;) δεν έχει την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας που απαιτείται για να δεις ζωγραφική. Η φωτογραφία δηλαδή ήταν τις περισσότερες φορές πολύ καλή (με εξαίρεση τα έργα της τελευταίας του έκθεσης με "τους πεύκους"), τα χρώματα ζωηρότατα, πλημμύριζες χρώμα, και ο Τέτσης είναι κατεξοχήν κολορίστας.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2014)

Μου χάλασες τη διάθεση, Κώστα. Σκέφτηκα ο κακομοίρης ο σκηνοθέτης αναγκάζεται να κάνει τις δημόσιες σχέσεις μόνος του :-(


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2014)

Έτσι είναι, δυστυχώς. Εγώ πάντοτε στηρίζω τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο, είτε πηγαίνοντας στις αίθουσες είτε γράφοντας εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2014)

*Νεκρός βρέθηκε ο σκηνοθέτης του «Searching for Sugar Man»
*
Συγγνώμη, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το ποστ που μιλάει γι' αυτή την ταινία για να βάλω το λινκ. Ας βοηθήσει όποιος το βρει.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Δεν είναι ταινία, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει νήμα για ντοκιμαντέρ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μην χάσετε ένα μικρό διαμάντι: _Ψάχνοντας τον Σούγκαρμαν._ Θα με θυμηθείτε!


Ύμνησε την ταινία του ο panadeli στο #692. Εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να τη δω.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> ... Στο τέλος ξυπνάς ένα πρωί και είσαι ένας όμορφος ρινόκερος. Κι αυτό δεν είναι το τέλος --έπεται πάντα η συνέχεια ...








Δεν ήταν και ό,τι καλύτερο αυτή η κινηματογραφική μεταφορά του, μα απ' το ολότελα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2014)

Καλοκαίρι μπήκε, που απαιτεί κωμωδίες, άντε και καμιά περιπέτεια, αρκεί να μην ιδρώνουν πολύ, ελαφρά πράγματα γενικά, και εγώ βρήκα τώρα την ευκαιρία να δω τον _Αύγουστο_ (_August: Osage County_), ταινία για την οποία είχα κρατήσει μια αχνή ανάμνηση όχι πολύ θετικών κριτικών από δικούς μου ανθρώπους. Κατόπιν εορτής (δηλαδή, αφού είδα την ταινία), πάλι διάβασα κάποιες μη θετικές κριτικές.

Λοιπόν, παρότι δεν μου αρέσει το θέατρο στο σανίδι, λατρεύω το (καλό, εξυπακούεται) θέατρο στον κινηματογράφο. Λάτρεψα τη θεατρικότητα του _Αύγουστου_, όσο δεν αγάπησα ποτέ τους κινηματογραφημένους θεατρικούς καβγάδες της Ελίζαμπεθ Τέιλορ (1, 2). Εδώ, με ένα καστ όπου όλοι είναι ολόσωστοι στο ρόλο τους*), σου φτάνει και μόνο να παρακολουθείς τη Μέριλ Στριπ και την Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς. Το έργο, που νομίζεις ότι είναι όλο χτισμένο πάνω σε αντιθέσεις και εντάσεις, έχει απρόσμενες ανατροπές σαν κερασάκι στην απόλυτα ικανοποιητική τούρτα. Ομολογώ ότι με κέρδισαν, έτσι κι αλλιώς, πολλές πανέξυπνες στιγμές των διαλόγων. Δεν το περίμενα ότι μια τόσο θεατρική ταινία θα γέμιζε τόσο όμορφα μια καλοκαιρινή νύχτα. Ίσως βοήθησε που ήταν Αύγουστος εκεί.


* Ο Μπένεντικτ Κάμπερμπατς, που τον έχουμε συνηθίσει να παίζει τον ιδιόρρυθμο αλλά ευφυή Σέρλοκ Χολμς, φαίνεται να έχει αταίριαστο ρόλο στο έργο, όχι μόνο επειδή βλέπουμε τον Σέρλοκ πίσω από τον χαζούλη Τσάρλι, αλλά και γιατί δυσκολευόμαστε να αντιληφθούμε τι του βρήκε η μικρή αδελφή. Ακόμα κι εκεί υπάρχει ανατροπή: η μαγεία της μουσικής.


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2014)

Ken Loach, Mike Leigh and others call for release of Ukrainian director
European filmmakers are calling for the release of Oleg Sentsov, who is being detained following his protest against the Russian annexation of Crimea
(The Guardian)

Some of the most highly-regarded film directors in Europe, including Pedro Almodóvar, Ken Loach, Béla Tarr and Wim Wenders, have co-signed a letter to Russian authorities who are currently detaining a Ukrainian film-maker, Oleg Sentsov.

Sentsov was arrested in May at his home in Simferopol, Crimea, charged with attempting to organise a terrorist attack, and Russia's Federal Security Service has said he has admitted to plotting attacks on railway bridges, power lines and public monuments. His lawyer Dmitry Dinze, a veteran of the Pussy Riot trial, has however said Sentsov denies any involvement. The head of a German film fund who supported his movies, Kristen Niehuus, claimed that Sentsov was merely a protestor against the annexation of Crimea by Russia.

The European Film Board, chaired by Agnieszka Holland, are now writing to Vladimir Putin and others to ask him "to ensure the safety of Oleg Sentsov; to make public the whereabouts of the detained; to have the detained charged with a recognisable offence or released; to instigate a full, prompt and impartial investigation into the apparently arbitrary detention by the FSB in order to bring all those responsible to justice." The letter adds that the film-makers are "deeply worried and cannot stop wondering how he is and what his future will be." Other British names adding their support to the letter are directors Stephen Daldry and Mike Leigh along with producers Mike Downey and Rebecca O'Brien.

Sentsov's debut feature Gaamer, about a video game tournament, was highly regarded on the eastern European festival circuit, and helped secure him funding for a forthcoming feature Rhino, production on which was postponed by his work with the protest movement.

A Russia-funded film about the Crimean conflict is meanwhile being developed, which the filmmakers say will "focus primarily on the human angle", rather than the political theatre around the unrest.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 11, 2014)

Την Κυριακή, το Άστυ προβάλλει την Έκλειψη.

(πρόγραμμα αφιερώματος)


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

...
Επειδή το βρήκα μπροστά μου, εκ Μάιλς και Ζαν ορμώμενος:

_*Ascenseur pour l'échafaud *_- Louis Malle


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

*Locke*. Ελληνικός τίτλος: *Σε λάθος χρόνο*. Ταινιάρα, 100% βρετανική. Ο Άιβαν Λοκ ταξιδεύει μέσα στην BMW του και τακτοποιεί σε αλλεπάλληλα τηλεφωνήματα τις εκκρεμότητές του με τρία κομμάτια της ζωής του, αλληλένδετα για τον ίδιο, πολύ αλληλένδετα αυτό το βράδυ. Για σχεδόν μιάμιση ώρα βλέπεις τον ηθοποιό πίσω από το τιμόνι (ή το αυτοκίνητο ή την εθνική προς Λονδίνο) και τον ακούς να συνομιλεί. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και θέατρο από το ραδιόφωνο, αλλά ο Τομ Χάρντι είναι ηθοποιός που βοηθάει να τον βλέπεις. Από τις συνομιλίες έχεις ως θεατής μια πλήρη εικόνα, αλλά μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μια πληρέστερη αν η ταινία σού δώσει ικανά κίνητρα. Πάντως επί μιάμιση ώρα τουλάχιστον ασχολείσαι αποκλειστικά με την ταινία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Locke*.


Να βάλουμε στο σχετικό νήμα ότι η ελληνική απόδοση του τίτλου είναι «Σε λάθος χρόνο»;


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Πολλή δουλειά θέλει αυτό. Κρατάμε σημείωση για αργότερα:

*Οι 100 καλύτερες ταινίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας (σύμφωνα με το Time Out)*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231337698

*The 100 best sci-fi movies*
Leading sci-fi experts, filmmakers, science fiction writers, film critics and scientists pick the best sci-fi movies ever made
http://www.timeout.com/london/film/the-100-best-sci-fi-movies


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 6, 2014)

Δείτε το Grand Budapest Hotel. Ταινιάρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2014)

Το είδαμε, το είδαμε! Και μάλλον πρέπει να το ξαναδώ επειδή είναι τόσο πυκνό που δεν προλαβαίνεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2014)

Καλημέρα. (Και) Εγώ θέλω ήδη να το ξαναδώ...

Πάρε αντίδωρο:
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...ence-setting-the-scene-in-grlitz-9169142.html


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2014)

Βρε παιδιά, μήπως έχασα κάτι; Το είδα, καλό ήταν, της σχολής Αμελί με όλίγον από τον Βιβλιοκλέφτη, δε μου φάνηκε πυκνό σε νοήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)

*Robin Williams (1951-2014) *Found Dead in Possible Suicide (*Variety*)


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2014)

Lauren Bacall dies at 89

Κι επειδή θα δούμε πολλές φωτογραφίες της 19χρονης Μπακόλ με τον Χάμφρει Μπόγκαρντ, να μια φωτογραφία της σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία, με τον δεύτερο σύζυγό της (τότε πρώην), Τζέισον Ρόμπαρντς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2014)

*Lauren Bacall (1924-2014)*

Από την πρώτη της ταινία, _To Have and Have Not_, μας χάρισε μια κλασική σκηνή, μια κλασική ατάκα:







Η απονομή του τιμητικού Όσκαρ το 2009:


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2014)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Μπακόλ μάλλον ευθύνεται για πολλούς καρκίνους, εδώ βλέπουμε ότι άναβε και μόνη της τα τσιγάρα της.


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

Ξανανοίγει το Πτι Παλαί στο Παγκράτι μετά από 12 μήνες και, στον Πειραιά, ανοίγει Σινέ Βοτσαλάκια, στα...Βοτσαλάκια. (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

Paul Pickowicz on a Century of Chinese Film (China Digital Times)


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

Από περιέργεια περισσότερο πήγα στον κινηματογράφο της γειτονιάς μου να δω την ταινία του Μπεσόν _Lucy_ (που συζητήσαμε εδώ με αφορμή το ότι ο Μπεσόν (που είναι και σεναριογράφος) παίρνει σαν κεντρική ιδέα της ταινίας το μύθο ότι χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το 10% του εγκεφάλου μας).

Μερικοί λόγοι που ρισκάρισα να δω την ταινία:

Μου άρεσε το _Πέμπτο στοιχείο_ του: είχε χιούμορ και αρκετές καλές ιδέες.
Έπαιζαν η Σκάρλετ και ο Φρίμαν.
Πήρε τρία (στα 5) αστεράκια από κριτικό του φόρουμ του Ebert.
Δεν έδωσα σημασία στον 1 αστεράκι που πήρε στο athinorama. (Εδώ φαίνεται και ο κακός χειρισμός του συστήματος από τους κριτικούς του Αθηνοράματος. Όταν δεν αντιμετωπίζουν τις ελαφρές ταινίες από την οπτική γωνία του θεατή που θα πάει να τις δει για να χαλαρώσει, αλλά τις βαθμολογούν όλες σχεδόν με αρνητική βαθμολογία, τότε εύκολα θα νομίσεις ότι και στην ταινία που έδωσαν το ένα αστεράκι επαναλάμβαναν απλώς την ίδια ελιτίστικη προσέγγιση. Δεν βοηθάει!)

Μετάνιωσα φρικτά. Ο τρόπος που ο Μπεσόν προσεγγίζει την επιστήμη είναι ηλίθιος, όχι απλώς ανακριβής. Π.χ. η πρώτη εκδήλωση της επίδρασης του καταλύτη (κάποια συμπυκνωμένης ναρκωτικής ουσίας) που ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία για τη σταδιακή αύξηση της χρήσης του μυαλού (άντε, των ανθρώπινων δυνατοτήτων) ήταν η κατάργηση του νόμου της βαρύτητας. Και η μεν Σκάρλετ βρέθηκε στο ταβάνι, εγώ όμως ήμουν εντελώς εκτός εαυτού. 
Αποκεί και πέρα τα πράγματα απ’ αυτή την άποψη απλώς χειροτέρεψαν. Εκεί που η Σκάρλετ έπρεπε να γίνεται πιο έξυπνη, έκανε τη μια βλακεία μετά την άλλη, όπως ας πούμε εμπιστεύτηκε τη Γαλλική Αστυνομία να κάνει μια δουλειά σωστά.
Η δράση ήταν η κλασική «πυροβολούμε σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο». Δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι στις χολιγουντιανές παραγωγές καμικάζι και τζιχαντιστές στελεχώνουν τις ομάδες ακραίας δράσης.
Περιμένεις ότι σε τέτοια στησίματα όπου δοκιμάζονται τα όρια της νοημοσύνης και της υπομονής του θεατή, θα βρίσκαμε λίγο χιούμορ, κάποιες ανατροπές, μερικές ανθρώπινες στιγμές… Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπήρχαν δύο ανθρώπινες στιγμές με λίγο χιούμορ, που άξιζαν όσο η υπόλοιπη ταινία — κι αυτό ήταν όλο. 
Spoiler: Το μήνυμα του τέλους είναι ότι, όταν θα χρησιμοποιούμε το 100% του μυαλού μας, θα γίνουμε πανταχού παρόντες θεοί.
Έφυγα με την απορία ποιο ποσοστό του μυαλού του χρησιμοποίησε ο Μπεσόν για να στήσει αυτή την ταινία. Μια εκπτωσούλα θα την είχε κάνει, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.

Και όχι, δεν είναι b-movie. Δεν έλειπαν τα λεφτά από την παραγωγή: υπήρχαν αρκετά και πήγαν στράφι. Άλλωστε, υπάρχουν b-movies που εξελίσσονται σε cult movies. Η _Lucy_ είναι μάλλον αυτό που λέμε bomb: είχε όλες τις προϋποθέσεις να γίνει καλή ταινία, αλλά απέτυχε παταγωδώς.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2014)

Δεν σ' αρέσαν ούτε οι μικρές σφήνες με τη γαζέλα και τις λεοπαρδάλεις στην αρχή; Εμένα εκεί με κέρδισε το φιλμ και να πω την αλήθεια το απόλαυσα (παρότι όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν).


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Δεν σ' αρέσαν ούτε οι μικρές σφήνες με τη γαζέλα και τις λεοπαρδάλεις στην αρχή; Εμένα εκεί με κέρδισε το φιλμ και να πω την αλήθεια το απόλαυσα (παρότι όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν).



Το πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο 6,6/10 που έχει μαζέψει αυτή τη στιγμή η ταινία στο imdb (πιο αξιόπιστο από τη γνώμη ενός κριτικού) δείχνει ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που την απόλαυσαν. Ένα ποσοστό 12,7% έχει δώσει άριστα! Πρέπει να εκνευρίστηκα επειδή έβλεπα τις ευκαιρίες να περνάνε ανεκμετάλλευτες. Και ενώ στα b-movies μπορεί να είμαστε λίαν επιεικείς, τα bombs μάς κάνουν να τιναζόμαστε από το κάθισμά μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2014)

Εγώ αρνούμαι να δω μια ταινία που, άντε, έχει σαν βάση του έναν πανηλίθιο αστικό θρύλο, τον αξιοποιεί όμως με ακόμα πιο πανηλίθιο τρόπο. Αύξηση της χρήσης του μυαλού μας σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούμε να ελέγχουμε τους φυσικούς νόμους; Και άντε να το χάψω κι αυτό, με τρομερή δυσκολία. Ο τρόπος που το αξιοποιεί η ταινία -με βάση το σενάριο που διάβασα- είναι 1000 φορές χειρότερος και πιο λίγος από τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιεί το Inception το δικό του *κλεμμένο* σενάριο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2014)

Είδα στο φεστιβάλ του Λονδίνου την ελληνική ταινία Έκρηξη (A Blast) και είπα να σας ενημερώσω γιατί ήταν η πρώτη ελληνική ταινία που έχω δει σε φεστιβάλ εδώ και καιρό (δεν τις κυνηγάω όπως παλιότερα) και ήταν γεμάτη κλισέ, αλλά με τίποτα δεν έφταναν τα κλισέ των ερωτήσεων του κοινού, που ήταν κυρίως αγγλοαμερικάνικο (αναφέρθηκε το κοινό στην αρχαία Ελλάδα κλπ. κλπ., γιατί αυτά ξέρουν, αυτά λένε, θα μου πεις, ε, ναι, κι αυτά έχουμε βαρεθεί να ακούμε, θα σου πω). Τέλος πάντων, να αναφέρω ότι ο διπλανός μου (νεαρός Άγγλος) σηκώθηκε κι έφυγε επιδεικτικά στη μέση της ταινίας, σε μια σκηνή που δεν κατάλαβα ούτε εγώ τι νόημα είχε. 
Η ταινία προσπαθεί, κι άμα προσπαθούσε κι άλλο, και με λίγο ψαλίδισμα, θα μπορούσε να είναι καλή ταινία. Η υπόθεση είναι ότι μια οικογένεια λαϊκή, που τη βλέπουμε μέσα από τα μάτια της μεγαλύτερης κόρης, βρίσκεται μια ωραία πρωία να χρωστάει στους πάντες (εφορία, δημόσιο, τράπεζες κλπ.), με όλα τα επακόλουθα. Ωραιότατο θέμα, που θα μπορούσε να δώσει μια πολύ καλή εικόνα της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας. 

Όμως τελικά αυτό που δείχνει είναι το πώς φαντάζονται οι Έλληνες των ανώτερων οικονομικών στρωμάτων ότι ζουν οι Έλληνες των λαϊκών στρωμάτων. Κι αυτό το λέω χωρίς να ξέρω τίποτα για την κοινωνικο-οικονομική κατάσταση των δύο σεναριογράφων. Οι οποίοι παρεμπιπτόντως είναι και λίγο άσχετοι με τα οικονομικά, γιατί κάπου τα νούμερα δεν κολλάνε, αλλά ας μην το πολυψάχνουμε το θέμα, γιατί αν κολλάγανε τα νούμερα δεν θα είχαμε ταινία. 
Τώρα, ακολουθούν τα σπόιλερ, διαβάστε με δική σας ευθύνη:



Spoiler



α. Τσόντα. Μπόλικη τσόντα, άφθονη τσόντα, απ' όλα τα είδη, και στρέιτ και γκέι, κλπ. Σε σκηνές ένθετες, οι οποίες εξυπηρετούν κυρίως την ηδονοβλεπτική τάση του θεατή, παρά την υπόθεση. Το αποκορύφωμα είναι μια σκηνή στην οποία η πρωταγωνίστρια βλέπει ιντερνετοτσόντα και βλέπουμε κι εμείς στιγμιότυπα, που καλύπτουν τις κατηγορίες που δεν έχουμε δει στα ένθετα με ηθοποιούς, έτσι κανένας δεν μένει παραπονεμένος (εκεί ήταν που έφυγε ο διπλανός μου). Και δε μιλάμε για ερωτική σκηνή τύπου Χόλιγουντ. 
β. Κλισέ κραυγαλέο: ο κακός της υπόθεσης εκτός από χρυσαυγίτης είναι και παιδεραστής. Άμα ήταν και ισλαμιστής τρομοκράτης θα συμπληρωνόταν το καρέ. 
γ. Βρισίδι μετά μουσικής. Στην οικογένεια της ιστορίας όλοι μιλάνε σε όλους σαν λιμενεργάτες. Όλα στο φιλικό, φυσικά. Ακόμα και με τα μικρά παιδιά τους, και με τους ηλικιωμένους γονείς κλπ. Και όχι γιατί μαλώνουν ή διαφωνούν για κάτι. Έτσι, χωρίς λόγο. Μα καλά, έτσι μιλάνε πλέον οι Έλληνες μεταξύ τους;


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2014)

Δεν μας είπες τα ονόματα του σκηνοθέτη και των σεναριογράφων.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2014)

Aχ, συγγνώμη, νόμισα ότι είχα βάλει σχετικό λινκ, όπως π.χ. εδώ. 
Σκηνοθεσία: Σύλλας Τζουμέρκας
Σενάριο: Σύλλας Τζουμέρκας, Γιούλα Μπούνταλη

Δεν ξέρω ποιος ήταν ο διευθυντής φωτογραφίας, αλλά να προσθέσω ότι η εικόνα δεν έλεγε και πολλά πράγματα. Ίσως να είναι ΟΚ για τα ελληνικά σινεμά, αλλά στην εποχή της υπερυψηλής ευκρίνειας οποιαδήποτε χαμηλή ευκρίνεια θα πρέπει να μοιάζει με σκηνοθετική επιλογή, όχι με ατύχημα. Συνήθως οι ελληνικές ταινίες έχουν πρόβλημα με τον ήχο, όχι με την εικόνα. Αυτή εδώ πάντως δεν είχε πρόβλημα με τον ήχο. Το βρισίδι ακουγόταν πεντακάθαρο και τρανταχτό.


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 20, 2014)

Χωρίς να έχω προσωπική άποψη (δεν έχω δει την ταινία δηλαδή), ξέρω οτι η πρηγούμενη ταινία του Τζουμέρκα, το Χώρα Προέλευσης, είχε πάλι αφήσει αντικρουόμενη αίσθηση σε κοινό και κριτικούς. Κι απ' όσο θυμάμαι, το μεν κοινό την είχε ψιλοθάψει, οι δε κριτικοί την είχαν -αν όχι εκθειάσει- σίγουρα επιβραβεύσει.


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αυτή εδώ πάντως δεν είχε πρόβλημα με τον ήχο. Το βρισίδι ακουγόταν πεντακάθαρο και τρανταχτό.


Θα είναι της σχολής Οικονομίδη κι αυτός (αυτού που έκανε το Σπιρτόκουτο και μετά προσπάθησε να ξανακάνει το Σπιρτόκουτο με άλλο τίτλο αλλά με το ίδιο βρισίδι).


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2014)

:-D
Τι να πω! Κάτι τέτοια με κάνουν να αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι μπανάλ μικροαστή που σοκάρεται από την αθυροστομία. Αν και δεν σοκαρίστηκα, απλά μου φάνηκε ότι δεν ήταν ρεαλιστική. Κι επειδή δεν ήταν ούτε συμβολική (εκτός αν ήταν και δεν το κατάλαβα), δεν κατάλαβα τι νόημα είχε. Αδερφια δεν εχω, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν τα αδέρφια μεταξύ τους πειράζονται έτσι και μάλιστα μπροστά στους γονείς. Για κακή μου τύχη ο φίλος που πήγαμε μαζί να το δούμε είναι κι αυτός μοναχοπαίδι, οπότε ούτε αυτός είχε σχετική γνώση για τα ενδοοικογενειακά αυτού του είδους.

Όσο για τα τσοντοένθετα της ταινίας, ε, στην αρχή λες εντάξει, θέλει να μας δείξει ο καλλιτέχνης πώς γνωρίστηκαν οι πρωταγωνιστές και πόσο έντονο ήταν το πάθος που είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να πάρουν διάφορες λανθασμένες αποφάσεις. Μετά όμως τα υπόλοιπα έτσι ξεκάρφωτα δεν προσθέτουν τίποτα στην ταινία, εκτος αν τα θεωρήσουμε συμβολικό σχόλιο για το χάλι της Ελλάδας, οπότε ένα στιγμιότυπο ομαδικού οργίου μάλλον είναι συμβολική απεικόνιση συνεδρίασης της ΕΕ. Ή ίσως συνεδρίαση της Βουλής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2014)

Να πάτε να δείτε τις _Ιστορίες για αγρίους_, ιδίως αν σας αρέσει ο καλός Αλμοδόβαρ. Ήμουν στην Αθήνα, διάβασα σε άρθρο της Μ. Κατσουνάκη τις θετικές εντυπώσεις της για την ταινία, κατάλαβα ότι θα μου αρέσει και πήγα αμέσως και την είδα. Ταινία με στάμπα από τις καθημερινές εντάσεις της Αργεντινής. Καθώς την έβλεπα, την επανασκηνοθετούσα σε «Ιστορίες για αγρίους εν Ελλάδι». Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και σίριαλ με αυτό το θέμα, με αυτή την αλμοδοβαρική οπτική.


Relatos Salvajes (8.4/10)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 25, 2014)

Την είδα κι εγώ χτες την ταινία και μου άρεσε πολύ, πάρα πολύ --βρίσκω ωστόσο κάπως μονόπλευρη την ανάγνωση της Κατσουνάκη. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, πραγματικά nickel πιστεύεις ότι είχε στάμπα από τις καθημερινές εντάσεις της Αργεντινής --ή, δυνάμει, της Ελλάδας; Θαρρώ πως θα μπορούσε να διαδραματίζεται οπουδήποτε. Νομίζω ότι παρασύρει η ιστορία με τον βομβιστή και τη γραφειοκρατία, που μας φαίνεται πιο οικεία: μία στις έξι.

Εμένα μ' άρεσε πάρα πολύ το τελευταίο επεισόδιο, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

Έχουμε την τάση να βρίσκουμε στην κρίση την εξήγηση για τις εντάσεις που είναι συχνότερες από πριν στο καθημερινό πάρε-δώσε μας και για την ευκολότερη απώλεια ελέγχου. Επομένως, ήταν εύκολο να κάνουμε τον παραλληλισμό με την Αργεντινή, που υποθέτουμε ότι έχει δοκιμαστεί περισσότερο κι από μας. Βεβαίως, έχουμε δει εκρήξεις και εκρήξεις σε ταινίες που θέλουν να περιγράψουν πού και πώς φτάνουμε στα όριά μας, είτε είναι ο Πίτερ Φιντς στο _Network_, που φώναζε «I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore!» ή ο Μάικλ Ντάγκλας που στο _Falling Down_ άφησε το αυτοκίνητό του στη μέση του δρόμου και πήρε τα όπλα, ή οι φανταστικές εκρήξεις στο τέλος του _Ζαμπρίνσκι Πόιντ_. Δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει οικονομική κρίση για να φτάσεις στα όριά σου, απλώς η κρίση, που μπορεί να μην έχει αγγίξει κάποιον αλλά να έχει αλλάξει την περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρά του, κάνει πιο συχνά τα φαινόμενα του είδους, γι’ αυτό πάει εκεί αμέσως η σκέψη μας. Εγώ δεν κυκλοφορώ αρκετά ώστε να εκνευρίζομαι. Δεν κυκλοφορώ καν στον εκνευρισμό του Facebook. Αλλά με εκνευρίζει κάθε περίπτωση που μου λέει ότι η βλακεία μάς απομακρύνει από την προοπτική να ορθοποδήσουμε. Και αυτή (για μένα) είναι μια πραγματικότητα πιο διάχυτη και πιο εκνευριστική από κάθε άλλη, και έχει να κάνει και με την κρίση και με τον τρόπο που φτάσαμε σ’ αυτήν. Στο πιο ξεκαρδιστικό επεισόδιο, της αλληλοκαταστροφής, η βλακεία μπορεί να έχει και αλληγορική διάσταση. Από την άλλη, το επεισόδιο που σου άρεσε περισσότερο (μα και σε ποιον δεν θα άρεσε;) προφανώς δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την οικονομική διάσταση — εκεί πάμε σε ακόμα πιο αρχέγονες ανασφάλειες.


----------



## Costas (Oct 29, 2014)

Πέθανε ο σεναριογράφος του Paris, Texas, L.M. Kit Carson. Στο άρθρο γίνεται λόγος για μια καλτ ταινία στην οποία είχε πρωταγωνιστήσει το 1967:
(ΝΥΤ)
_In 1967 Mr. Carson appeared in “David Holzman’s Diary,” a deadpan sendup of the emerging documentary technique known as cinéma vérité that has become a darling of American film-history connoisseurs and is sometimes called the progenitor of the faux-reality genre known as mockumentary. Directed by Jim McBride, who later directed “The Big Easy” and “Great Balls of Fire!,” it depicts the title character (Mr. Carson) as a hapless, self-scrutinizing young man who sets out to film his own unenviable life.

In this “totally delightful satire,” Nora Sayre wrote in The New York Times in 1973, Mr. Carson “distills the eager naïveté that accompanied the zest for technology, deliberate inarticulation and the mistrust of words, the vibes and the hoaxes and all the lighter put-ons of 1967.”_

Άλλη είδηση:
*Hollywood Ending Near for Orson Welles's Last Film*
After 40 years, the way has been cleared to complete Mr. Welles's unfinished final opus, "The Other Side of the Wind." (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2014)

Αυτό θα πει αυτογκόλ:

Επτά μικρού μήκους ελληνικές ταινίες αποσύρθηκαν από το φεστιβάλ του Λουγκάνο (Το Βήμα)

Με επιστολή τους προς σκηνοθέτες και παραγωγούς επτά ελληνικών μικρού μήκους ταινιών, οι Ρενέ Πανδή και Ντράγκο Στεβάνοβιτς, προγραμματιστής - παραγωγός και διευθυντής αντιστοίχως του κινηματογραφικού φεστιβάλ του Λουγκάνο, εκφράζουν την απογοήτευσή τους που το φεστιβάλ αναγκάστηκε να ακυρώσει την προβολή όλων των ελληνικών ταινιών που είχαν υποβληθεί από το Ελληνικό Κέντρο Κινηματογράφου για το υπόλοιπο του Φεστιβάλ OtherMovie για το 2014 (20 ως τις 27 Οκτωβρίου).

Οι ταινίες βγήκαν από το πρόγραμμα μετά από επιστολή του Πρέσβη της Ελλάδας στην Ελβετία, Χαράλαμπου Μάνεση ο οποίος εκ μέρους της Ελλάδας και του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Κινηματογράφου ζήτησε να αποσυρθούν οι ελληνικές συμμετοχές επειδή στον κατάλογό του το Φεστιβάλ παρουσιάζει ταινίες που προέρχονται από τη «Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας». Εφόσον η χώρα αναφέρεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο και όχι, σύμφωνα με την οδηγία του Ο.Η.Ε. ως «Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβική Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας», ή «FYROM» οι ελληνικές ταινίες θα έπρεπε να αποσυρθούν!

Η επιστολή του πρέσβη εστάλη στις 23 του μηνός γεγονός ενώ το φεστιβάλ διεξαγόταν και αυτό έκανε ανέφικτη την όποια προσπάθεια ομαλής λύσης του ζητήματος. Οι σκηνοθέτες /παραγωγοί των αποσυρμένων ταινιών είναι οι Δημήτρης Κανελλόπουλος, Τόνια Μισιαλή, Βενετία Ευρυπιώτου, Βουβούλα Σκούρα, Σπύρος Χαραλάμπους, Θάνος Κουτσανδρέας, Ασημίνα Προέδρου, Βασίλη Ντάνη αλλά και η Κωνσταντίνα Κοτζαμάνη της οποίας η ταινία «Washingtonia» έχει ήδη διακριθεί σε αρκετά φεστιβάλ.

Από την πλευρά της, παίρνοντας θέση επί του επί του απαράδεκτου αυτού χειρισμού, η Ένωση Σκηνοθετών- Παραγωγών Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου με σχετική επιστολή της επισημαίνει τα παρακάτω: «Πολύ σωστά ο Έλληνας πρέσβης επιδίωξε να αναδείξει και να προασπίσει το εθνικό θέμα της χρήσης του ονόματος «Μακεδονία» από την FYROM, στο πλαίσιο του Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου του Λουγκάνο. Αυτό όμως δεν του δίνει το δικαίωμα να διατάξει την απόσυρση των ελληνικών ταινιών.

Βάσει του Ν.2121 οι ταινίες είναι πνευματικά έργα που ανήκουν στο δημιουργό τους (σκηνοθέτη), ο οποίος είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να επιτρέπει / απαγορεύει την προβολή ολόκληρου ή μέρους τους.
Το Ελληνικό Κέντρο Κινηματογράφου ως χρηματοδότης των ταινιών ΔΕΝ αποκτάει δικαιώματα υπεράνω του νόμου για να συμπράττει στην απαγόρευση ή δανειοδότηση της προβολής ενός έργου χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού.
Το Σύνταγμα κατοχυρώνει την ελεύθερη βούληση των πολιτών.

Η απόφαση του Έλληνα Πρέσβη με την σύμπραξη του ΕΚΚ, χωρίς να ζητηθεί η γνώμη των σκηνοθετών τους, μας βρίσκει αντίθετους και μας προκαλεί μεγάλη ανησυχία, όταν η πολιτική της ελληνικής πολιτείας εκφράζεται χωρίς σεβασμό των δικαιωμάτων των πολιτών και μάλιστα εν΄ονόματι τους.»

Η εκδικητική προς την χώρα της Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβικής Δημοκρατίας της Μακεδονίας ή FYROM κίνηση του Ελληνα πρέσβη στην Ελβετία -η οποία επισημαίνουμε ξανά δεν έγινε πριν από την έναρξη του φεστιβάλ αλλά ενώ αυτό διεξαγόταν- έβλαψε ΜΟΝΟ τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο διότι τελικά, μια χώρα που είχε να παρουσιάσει επτά ταινίες, δεν παρουσίασε απολύτως τίποτε.

Και να προσθέσουμε επίσης, ότι στην πρόσφατη διεθνή έκθεση βιβλίου της Φρανκφούρτης το περίπτερο της επίμαχης χώρας είχε επίσης τον τίτλο Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας, γεγονός που δεν ενόχλησε στο ελάχιστο το Ελληνικό Περίπτερο, ειδάλλως κανένα ελληνικό βιβλίο δεν θα παρουσιαζόταν εκεί.

-------------------------
Νόμισα ότι διάβαζα είδηση από Κίνα...(αυτή αποσύρει ετσιθελικά τις ταινίες των σκηνοθετών της από φεστιβάλ όπου συμμετέχει και η Ταϊβάν ως ανεξάρτητο κράτος)

Και η ψοφοδεής απάντηση του ΕΚΚ:

(...)
Οι αρμοδιότητες του Ε.Κ.Κ. ως Δημόσιου Οργανισμού που προωθεί την ελληνική κινηματογραφία είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες και ανάμεσά τους δεν είναι η δικαιοδοσία στην παρέμβαση αποφάσεων που αφορούν στην εξωτερική πολιτική της χώρας. Πάντως το Κέντρο Κινηματογράφου βρίσκεται ήδη σε επικοινωνία με το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, ώστε στο μέλλον να βρεθεί μία λύση στο πρόβλημα, το οποίο αποβαίνει εις βάρος των ελληνικών ταινιών.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Costas said:


> ώστε στο μέλλον να βρεθεί μία λύση στο πρόβλημα, το οποίο αποβαίνει εις βάρος των ελληνικών ταινιών.



Μια λύση θα είναι να κρατάνε οι αρμόδιοι την αναπνοή τους μέχρι να σκάσουνε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2014)

...
*Mike Nichols, acclaimed director of 'The Graduate,' dies at 83*

*Mike Nichols* (born Mikhail Igor Peschkowsky; November 6, 1931 – November 19, 2014) was an American television, stage and film director, writer, producer and comedian.
...

Old friends / Bookends Theme - Simon & Garfunkel






Old friends, old friends
Sat on their park bench like bookends
A newspaper blown through the grass
Falls on the round toes
Of the high shoes of the old friends

Old friends, winter companions, the old men
Lost in their overcoats, waiting for the sunset
The sounds of the city sifting through trees
Settle like dust on the shoulders of the old friends

Can you imagine us years from today?
Sharing a park bench quietly
How terribly strange to be seventy

Old friends, memory brushes the same years
Silently sharing the same fears


Time it was and what a time it was, it was
A time of innocence, a time of confidences
Long ago, it must be, I have a photograph
Preserve your memories, they're all that's left you


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και σ' αυτό με εκνευρίζουν οι κριτικοί που του δίνουν βαθμολογία 1,5.


Και τι να πούμε για τους κομπλεξικούς κριτικούς που θα βάλουν μικρό βαθμό σε ό,τι αρέσει στον κόσμο, και μεγάλο βαθμό σε ό,τι δεν βλέπεται. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει το imdb (8,1/10), ακομπλεξάριστοι ξένοι κριτικοί (80% στο RottenTomatoes με 86% απ' το κοινό, και 69/100 στο Metacritic), και το ελληνικό κοινό (4,5/5 στο Αθηνόραμα) — διότι αν περιμέναμε απ' το ασύλληπτα κακόψυχο (και, τελικά όπως αποδεικνύεται, άσχετο με την ουσιαστική κινηματογραφική κριτική) Αθηνόραμα, θα είχαμε τέτοια συμπλεγματικά εμέσματα: http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/movie.aspx?id=10038146 Προσέξτε πως ούτε καν τον _Άμλετ _απ' τον _Ιούλιο Καίσαρα_ μπορούν να διακρίνουν όσοι τυφλώνονται απ' τη ναρκισσιστικά τροφοδοτούμενη ψευδαίσθηση περί κριτικού μεγαλείου τους: http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/article.aspx?id=2500081


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Ζαζ, αν κοιτάξεις καλά το Rotten tomatoes θα δεις ότι όταν μια ταινία έχει π.χ. 80% από τους κριτικούς δε σημαίνει ότι ΟΛΟΙ οι κριτικοί συμφώνησαν ότι είναι καλή. Η κριτική είναι προσωπικό ζήτημα. Για την ταινία που νμίζω ότι αναφέρεσαι, αν δεις τι λένε οι top critics θα δεις πολλές αντίθετες απόψεις, ξεκινώντας με όχι και τόσο ενθαρρυντικές κριτικές, κι η φράση που τα συνοψίζει όλα είναι αυτή:
The movie will be the stuff of truth and tragedy for some; for others, crafted schmaltz with an eye on the money.
Βρες έναν κριτικό με τον οποίο πάντα συμφωνείς ή πάντα διαφωνείς και βλέπε ό,τι προτείνει (ή ότι δεν προτείνει). Ο καλύτερος κριτικός είσαι εσύ. Όχι το πλατύ κοινό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars, but in ourselves — that we are underlings.
Το λάθος δεν είναι στ' άστρα μας...
Το λέει ο Κάσσιος (στον Βρούτο, βέβαια) στη 2η σκηνή της 1ης πράξης του _Ιούλιου Καίσαρα_.

Όσο για τις κριτικές: Όταν βλέπουμε «δακρύβρεκτο μελόδραμα», η χαμηλή βαθμολογία των κριτικών είναι σίγουρη (να και τα εμπερτόπαιδα: 2 μόνο αστεράκια). Όταν ταυτόχρονα διαβάζουμε «εμπορικός» («κάνει την απόλυτα μελό, συμβατική, αλλά εμπορικότατα δακρύβρεχτη στροφή»), καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το κοινό έχει διαχωρίσει την άποψή του. Με λίγα λόγια: η ταινία δεν απευθύνεται στους κριτικούς, απευθύνεται σε συγκεκριμένο κοινό, και σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο κοινό, πετυχαίνει το σκοπό της. Γι' αυτό οι βαθμολογίες του imdb (αν έχουν γίνει από πολλά άτομα) είναι οι πιο εύστοχες: γιατί τις δίνει το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται η ταινία.


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2014)

Από το λινκ του Ζαζ, η "κριτική" του Αθηνοράματος

*Συνοπτική κριτική*
Δακρύβρεχτο μελόδραμα με γενναίες δόσεις γλυκόπικρου χιούμορ, βασισμένο σε ένα νεανικό μπεστ σέλερ. Ξεκινά σε «κόντρα τέμπο» –σαν μια αντισυμβατική ρομαντική κομεντί–, γρήγορα όμως παραδίδεται στο διδακτισμό και στην προβλέψιμη συγκίνηση.

Δεν έχω δει την ταινία. Απλώς θέλω να σχολιάσω ότι η τόση συνοπτικότητα καταργεί την ανάγκη της ύπαρξής της. Δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα, από τη μεριά ενός κριτικού, να γράφει μπιλιετάκια των δύο αράδων, όπου δεν μαθαίνουμε καν ποιο είναι το θέμα της ταινίας. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω: υπάρχει μια άλλη κριτική της ταινίας στο Αθηνόραμα που είναι αναλυτική; ή μήπως ετούτη η συνοπτική είναι η μοναδική που υπάρχει στο σάιτ; γιατί τότε είναι για σφαλιάρες. [υπάρχει ακριβώς δίπλα]

Επιμένω ότι το πρώτο πράμα που πρέπει να λέει το μπιλιετάκι είναι το στόρι με μία φράση, ώστε να ξέρει ο αναγνώστης περί τίνος πρόκειται, αν τον αφορά. Και μετά να ακολουθεί ο εκθειασμός ή το θάψιμο. Όπως κάνει δηλαδή στην Αναλυτική Κριτική, στις δύο αράδες πάνω από τη φωτογραφία.


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Η Όλγα Καρλάτου, σε συνέντευξη με την ευκαιρία του αφιερώματος στον άντρα της Νίκο Παπατάκη (ΕφΣυν):
_Στο «Gloria Mundi» σε μια σκηνή μού έσβηνε ο στρατιωτικός ένα τσιγάρο στο στήθος. Ηθελε να το κάνουμε στ’ αλήθεια. Τον ρώτησα πώς να αντιδράσω και μου είπε με βουβό πόνο. Ετσι κι έκανα. Η σκηνή τελικά κόπηκε στο μοντάζ (του φάνηκε πολύ επίπεδη), αλλά το σημάδι εκείνο το έχω ακόμη πάνω μου. Οπως και τα πάντα από τον ίδιο._


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2014)

Method acting.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2014)

Τόσο το _Gloria Mundi_ του Νίκου Παπατάκη (στην Ταινιοθήκη) όσο και _Το διαμέρισμα_ του Άρνον Γκολντφίνγκερ στο Ίδρυμα Κακογιάννη άξιζαν τα λεφτά τους (5 και 3 ευρώ). Τα δύο αφιερώματα συνεχίζονται.


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2014)

Πολύ ωραίοι _Οι Βοσκοί_ του Νίκου Παπατάκη, ταινία γυρισμένη στη Χασιά πάνω στις μέρες του πραξικοπήματος της 21ης Απριλίου. Το αφιέρωμα ολοκληρώνεται την Τρίτη με τους Σχοινοβάτες (Ισορροπιστές).


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

*Im Abendrot*. Στο ηλιοβασίλεμα. Τραγούδι για σοπράνο και ορχήστρα που έγραψε ο Ρίχαρντ Στράους το 1948, στα 84 του, ένα χρόνο πριν το θάνατό του. Το βάσισε στο ομώνυμο ποίημα του Γιόζεφ φον Άιχεντορφ (αγαπημένου των Γερμανών συνθετών). Εδώ στην εκτέλεση με την Ελίζαμπεθ Σβάρτσκοπφ που ακούμε στην ταινία *Trip to Italy*. Όπως και στην προηγούμενη ομοθεματική ταινία του Γουίντερμποτομ, _The Trip_, ο Στιβ Κούγκαν (που πια τον ξέρουν όλοι από τη Φιλομήλα / Φιλομένα) και ο Ρομπ Μπράιντον (τηλεοπτικός αστέρας) ταξιδεύουν και δοκιμάζουν φαγητά σε διάφορα εστιατόρια, αυτή τη φορά της Ιταλίας. Δεν μαθαίνουμε πολλά για τα φαγητά — ίσα ίσα τα βλέπουμε να περνάνε από μπροστά μας. Ιταλική μουσική ακούμε ελάχιστη, αλλά γενικότερα ακούμε πολλή. Τα τοπία είναι υπέροχα και 100% ιταλικά. Το χιούμορ και οι λογοτεχνικές αναφορές, εντελώς εγγλέζικα. Οι κινηματογραφικές αναφορές και οι μιμήσεις, μια θαυμάσια ποικιλία. Το σύνολο, ένα απολαυστικό μωσαϊκό. Βρείτε την στο πλησιέστερο βιντεάδικο ή κατεβασάδικο της γειτονιάς σας — αν σας αρέσουν τα ταξίδια, το φαγητό, η ωραία μουσική, το εγγλέζικο χιούμορ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, αυτό είναι σειρά, όχι ταινία, οπότε είναι για άλλο νήμα. Επίσης δεν το περιγράφεις καλά:

Συγκεκριμένα είναι ρηάλιτι, στο οποίο δύο μεσήλικες (που τυχαίνει να είναι και ηθοποιοί και να έχουν παίξει μαζί σε πολλά) πάνε διακοπές στη Ιταλία και κουβεντιάζουν επί παντός επιστητού χωρίς (εμφανές) σενάριο σε όλη τη διάρκεια της εκπομπής. Η Ιταλία είναι απλά το ντεκόρ. Δεν είναι ταξιδιωτικό πρόγραμμα. Οι συζητήσεις εδώ- εκεί έχουν πλάκα, συχνά είναι βαρετές κι ακόμα πιο πολλές φορές έκαναν την υποφαινόμενη να αναρωτηθεί αν αυτοί οι δύο είναι αντιπροσωπευτικοί του μέσου Άγγλου, και να αναρωτηθεί επίσης αν ο λόγος που δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες συναναστροφές με Άγγλους ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια στο ΗΒ είναι ότι οι Άγγλοι είναι τόσο αμόρφωτοι και ρηχοί και λένε τέτοιες μαλακίες όταν συζητάνε μεταξύ τους. 
Σαν ανθρωπολογική μελέτη έχει ενδιαφέρον. Άντεξα μόνο ένα επεισόδιο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Ναι, έκανα σύμπτυξη του σχολίου, όπως κι ο Γουίντερμποτομ έκανε ίσως αρκετό μοντάζ για να καταλήξει από τα έξι επεισόδια σε ταινία κάτω από δύο ώρες. Εγώ την ταινία είδα, πάντως. Έχω δει και την πρώτη. Μου άρεσαν και οι δύο. Οι συζητήσεις πρέπει να είναι βάσει σεναρίου σε κάποια σημεία, αυθόρμητες στα περισσότερα. Και οπωσδήποτε οι δυο τους παίζουν το είδος της μουσικής που ξέρουν να παίζουν και σε όποιον αρέσει. Και μάλλον έχουν κοινό. Ο μέσος θεατής έχει δώσει 7,1 στην ταινία και 8,3/10 στη σειρά. Εμένα ίσως μου άρεσε λίγο περισσότερο γιατί γελάω μαζί τους (και λατρεύω την Ιταλία).


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2014)

Α, εντάξει, άμα είναι δίωρο αντί για εκατονταωρο τότε πιθανόν τα σημεία που θέλει ο θεατής να κόψει τις φλέβες του να έχουν κοπεί και να έχουν μείνει μόνο τα καλά.


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2014)

Electra, του Πέτρου Σεβαστίκογλου (2014). Ένα εικαστικό ποίημα μιάμισης ώρας, με πολύ καλή έγχρωμη φωτογραφία, ωραίο ρυθμό, εξαιρετική μουσική, εικόνες από τη Σενεγάλη (τοπία και πρόσωπα) και χωρίς σενάριο. Αν το τελευταίο δεν σας ενοχλεί, δείτε το. Α, και...η σχέση με τον αρχαίο μύθο είναι χαλαρότατη (κόρη, μάνα και εραστής της, πατέρας, αλλά χωρίς φόνο) (Ταινιοθήκη, Δε και Πα, 22.00).


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2014)

...
*Name That '....ing' Movie*


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 22, 2014)

Χαχα! πολύ καλό! 14/24 (άντε 15 με μια μικρή βοήθεια)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Χαχα! πολύ καλό! 14/24 (άντε 15 με μια μικρή βοήθεια)


Μου άρεσε το στιλ της άσκησης. Μέχρι και ιδέες μου έδωσε. Δεν μου άρεσε που ξέχασα πασίγνωστες και πολυαγαπημένες ταινίες: γνήσια άνοια...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2014)

Μόλις 13 στα 24, και ήταν ένα σωρό που ήξερα καλά, αλλά δεν μου ερχόταν με τίποτα η απάντηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2014)

15/24 και θα έπρεπε να έχω βρει άλλα 2. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Πάπαλα.


----------



## VickyN (Dec 22, 2014)

20 καλά είναι; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα είναι λίγα.
(Κι έχω δει μόνο 7 από τις ταινίες.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2014)

VickyN said:


> 20 καλά είναι;



Μόνο η fofoka έχει καταφέρει να με εκνευρίσει τόσο, σε κινηματογραφικό κουίζ κι αυτή. Διότι δεν ήξερε περισσότερα — τα ήξερε γρηγορότερα...


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 22, 2014)

20/24, αλλά το looking for mr Goodbar και το waiting to exhale τα πέτυχα στην τύχη


----------



## SBE (Dec 25, 2014)

Κι εγώ 20/24, αλλά κόλλησα στο trading places. Και την έχω δει την ταινία...


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω τι ήταν αυτοί οι χακεράδες —μυστικοί πράκτορες, διαφημιστικοί πράκτορες, ψεκασμένοι, βαλτοί— πάντως κατάφεραν να δώσουν πατριωτικές και ηρωικές διαστάσεις σε μια μάλλον κακή, αφόρητα κακόγουστη, ταινία. (Όπως λέει και το εμπερτόπαιδο εδώ: I didn't laugh once.) Την ώρα που προβαλλόταν σε 300 αίθουσες, χιλιάδες κατέβαζαν νόμιμες και παράνομες κόπιες της _Συνέντευξης_ (_The Interview_). Έσπευσαν χιλιάδες Αμερικανάκια (40.000 αυτή τη στιγμή) να δώσουν ένα πατριωτικό άριστα (9.9/10!) σε μια ταινία που πρέπει να είσαι ψεκασμένος για να της δώσεις πάνω από 5,5. (“Dumb and Dumber To” has 6.5 and this one is even dumber.) Κάποιες γελοιότητες δεν θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονται σοβαρές υποθέσεις.


----------



## SBE (Dec 26, 2014)

Μια που το λες, No, North Korea didn't hack Sony


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μια που το λες, No, North Korea didn't hack Sony



Πολύ ωραίο, ευχαριστώ. Τίποτα δεν μου κάθεται καλά σ' αυτή την υπόθεση. Στο πολύ πειστικό κομμάτι, υπάρχει και πειστικός αντίλογος (tensigh). Και για μένα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αξιολογήσω τα τεχνικά δεδομένα. Ένα πράγμα ξέρω να κρίνω, για τα δικά μου «δεδομένα»: την ποιότητα της ταινίας.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2015)

Μεταβασιλοπιτικό ποστ προς sarant και nickel και κάθε άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο:

εκτός από το *Electra* του Πέτρου Σεβαστίκογλου (παραπάνω #848), είδα τις εξής καινούργιες ελληνικές ταινίες (οι βαθμολογίες είναι δικές μου, με μέγιστο το 5):

*Ο χειμώνας* (Κωνσταντίνος Κουτσολιώτας [], 2013)
(νεογοτθικό, καλή παραγωγή, χιούμορ, κομπιουτερικά εφέ) 2,5

*Οι αισθηματίες* (Νίκος Τριανταφυλλίδης [1966-], 2014) 
(άθλιο, έφυγα στο διάλειμμα [νά κι ένα καλό του διαλείμματος που κάνουν οι ελληνικές αίθουσες!], από την αθλιότητα ξεχώριζε ο Χάρης Φραγκούλης, που πήρε και βραβείο πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου ηθοποιού· αλλά τι να το κάνεις; σενάριο, διάλογοι και πλάσιμο χαρακτήρων τόσο γελοίο που αναρωτιέμαι αν "κορόιδευε" τα κλισέ. Αλλά και να τα κορόιδευε, το ίδιο κάνει, γιατί δεν τα ανέτρεπε παρά εντέλει τα υιοθετούσε) 0

*Τα γεγονότα στη Φώκαια το 1914* (Les évènements de Phocée en 1914) (Ανιές Σκλάβου [Agnès Sklavou] [] και Στέλιος Τατάκης [], μικρού μήκους, 2014) 
(για την εκδίωξη των Φωκιανών το 1914 από τους Τούρκους, όπως την έζησε και την κατέγραψε ο Γάλλος αρχαιολόγος Félix Sartiaux που έσκαβε τότε στην αρχαία Φώκαια παραδίπλα και από αρχαιολόγος έγινε humanitarian worker. Στο φουαγιέ πουλούσαν και το αντίστοιχο βιβλίο που έγραψε ο Sartiaux στα τέλη του 1914 στη Γαλλία, σε επετειακή τώρα δίγλωσση έκδοση, γαλλ-ελλ: Le sac de Phocée et l'expulsion des grecs ottomans d'Asie-Mineure en juin 1914, Editions Kallimages, Paris 2014) 3

*Κοινός παρονομαστής* (Σωτήρης Τσαφούλιας [], 2014) 
(Για πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο, καλή προσπάθεια κυρίως για τους διαλόγους. Μπορεί η όλη ιδέα να ήταν ελαφρώς διδακτικού προσανατολισμού και το σενάριο προς το τέλος, στη λύση της πλοκής, να μην ευοδώνεται, αλλά το ότι ο άνθρωπος έκατσε και επεξεργάστηκε ζωντανούς διαλόγους, με γοργό ρυθμό, φυσικούς, είναι αξιέπαινο, αφού αυτό είναι το πιο αδύνατο σημείο του ελληνικού σινεμά. Ρένος Χαραλαμπίδης, Βλαδίμηρος Κυριακίδης και Αντώνης Αντωνίου μεταξύ των ηθοποιών.) 2,5


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2015)

@Costas: Ευχαριστούμε και για την πρόσθετη ενημέρωση.

*Rod Taylor, star of The Birds, dies aged 84*
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-30738498
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Taylor


Φυσικά, δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι ο Τσόρτσιλ των _Inglourious Basterds_ ήταν ο ηθοποιός των χιτσκοκικών _Πουλιών _(και άλλων και άλλων ταινιών της εποχής μου).


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

Η διαφορά είναι σοκαριστική, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως οφείλεται εν πολλοίς στο μακιγιάζ (και το πριν, αλλά κυρίως το μετά! :))


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2015)

Όχι και τόσο σοκαριστική αν γκουγκλίσεις το όνομά του. Κι η εξήγηση είναι απλή: ο άνθρωπος ήταν Αυστραλός παλαιάς κοπής, δηλαδή Άγγλος. Οι Άγγλοι λοιπόν έχουν το εξής περίεργο: άλλη φάτσα έχουν παιδιά, άλλη νέοι κι άλλοι μεγάλοι. Δεν τους αναγνωρίζεις με τίποτα. 
Μιά φορά πέτυχα στην τηλεόραση συνέντευξη με έναν μουσικό που δεν τον αναγνώρισα και σε μια φάση περνάει από κάτω η ταμπελίτσα ότι ήταν ο Πήτερ Γκάμπριελ και έπεσα από τα σύννεφα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Τι λες; Μάλιστα! δεν το 'ξερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> Μιά φορά πετυχα στην τηλεόραση συνέντευξη με έναν μουσικό που δεν τον αναγνώρισα και σε μια φάση περνάει από κατω η ταμπελίτσα ότι ήταν ο Πήτερ Γκάμπριελ και έπεσα από τα συννεφα.



Ο Γκάμπριελ πάντως αναγνωρίζεται —αν όχι το πρόσωπο (πιο δύσκολα), τουλάχιστον η φωνή του. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και από τον βαθμό της εξοικείωσής μας με το πρόσωπο του άλλου, τη φωνή, την κίνηση ή ό,τι άλλο. Όχι πως δεν το 'χω πάθει κι εγώ να μην αναγνωρίσω κάποιον, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ποιον*.  

Out on the moors
We take a pause
See how far we have come
You're moving quite slow
How far can we go...

*Edit: Α, ναι, ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα: την Κάρι Φίσερ την περασμένη βδομάδα. Αν δεν το ήξερα, δε θα την αναγνώριζα με τίποτα.




Spoiler


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2015)

Είδα σήμερα το ντοκιμαντέρ του Κωστή Ζουλιάτη, Anaparastasis, του 2012, για το Γιάννη Χρήστου (1926-1970). Έχει πολλές πληροφορίες για τη δημιουργική του περίοδο, πλάνα αρχείου από παραστάσεις και χάπενινγκ, παρουσίαση της μουσικής του σημειογραφίας παράλληλα με τη μουσική, ώστε να καταλαβαίνεις πώς ερμηνεύεται μια τέτοια παρτιτούρα. Παρελαύνουν οι σημαντικότεροι εκπρόσωποι της πρωτοποριακής μουσικής σκηνής της δεκαετίας του '60 στην Ελλάδα καθώς και άλλοι συνεργάτες του στο χώρο της μουσικής και του θεάτρου. Εμφανίζεται και μιλά κι ένας συμπαθής και ενδιαφέρων ξένος μαέστρος. 
Δεν υπάρχει όμως καθόλου η ένταξη του δημιουργού και του έργου μέσα στα γενικότερα ρεύματα και τάσεις της εποχής, σαν να ήταν ο Χρήστου ο μόνος που περπάτησε σ' αυτούς τους δρόμους. 
Επίσης, η ταινία ασχολείται ελάχιστα με το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον του Χρήστου, ειδικά με τους γονείς του, αλλά και με τα παιδιά του (δεν υπάρχει καμία συνέντευξη κανενός παιδιού του· αγνοώ το λόγο). 
Για τους εραστές των τοποσήμων: δείχνει και το σπίτι όπου έμενε, επί της Βασ. Σοφίας, όπου δεν υπάρχει καμιά ενημερωτική πινακίδα (όπως δεν υπάρχει ενημερωτική πινακίδα στο σπίτι που έμενε ο Νίκος Σκαλκώτας, κ. δήμαρχε[οι]...). Δείχνει επίσης το γιαπί, και την πολυκατοικία που προέκυψε από αυτό όπως είναι σήμερα, δίπλα στο οποίο καρφώθηκε το αυτοκίνητό του στις 8 Ιανουαρίου 1970, στη Μεσογείων.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Απόψε είδα το ντοκιμαντέρ Non omnis moriar, της Θεοδοσίας Γραμματικού (2015, 67'), για τη γνωστή πολύμηνη απεργία στην Ελληνική Χαλυβουργία. Ήταν ένα εγχειρίδιο κουκουέδικου κατηχητικού, από το οποίο βγαίνεις χωρίς να έχεις μάθει τίποτα περισσότερο απ' όσα ήδη ήξερες από τις εφημερίδες, ακόμα και από τις "κακές" αστικές: ούτε τα οικονομικά δεδομένα της επιχείρησης, ούτε τους όρους ακριβώς που έθεσε η εργοδοσία (προφορικά και μονολεκτικά τους ακούσαμε και με κάκιστη ηχοληψία σε όλο το έργο, εκτός από το σπικάζ που κατέβαζε την "αλήθεια"), ούτε την κατάσταση του κλάδου της χαλυβουργίας, ούτε την άποψη της εργοδοσίας, ούτε την άποψη των απεργοσπαστών, ούτε την άποψη του υπουργείου, ούτε την άποψη των συναδέλφων τους του Βόλου που δεν απέργησαν, ούτε καν τους ίδιους τους απεργούς, τις οικογένειές τους, τις γειτονιές τους, εκτός από τους δυο-τρεις που έδιναν συνέντευξη (που ούτε καν συνεντεύξεις δεν ήταν). Μέσα στην απόλυτη φτώχεια του υλικού, ο Χέγκελ τους μάρανε (η εργατική τάξη που "όταν από τάξη για τον εαυτό της γίνεται τάξη καθεαυτήν", τότε δυστυχώς...)


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2015)

Α, δηλαδή ήταν τυπικό ελληνικό ενημερωτικό ντοκιμανταίρ με πολιτική διάσταση, σαν το άλλο το ανεκδιήγητο για το χρέος που είχε 500 ομιλητές κι όλοι ήταν της ίδιας πολιτικής- οικονομικής ιδεολογίας, χωρίς αντίλογο, και το έχει παρει στα σοβαρά η μισή Ελλάδα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2015)

Όχι, δεν ήταν καν αυτό, δυστυχώς. Ήταν ένα απλό κατηχητικό εγχειρίδιο.
Να κάνω όμως μια διόρθωση προς το καλύτερο: είδα σκηνές αυτού του ντοκιμαντέρ απόψε, σε άλλο σινεμά, και ο ήχος έβγαινε πολύ καλύτερα. Άρα για τα χάλια του ήχου φταίει σε σημαντικό βαθμό η εγκατάσταση του Στούντιο (αν μπορούμε να την ονομάσουμε εγκατάσταση...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2015)

...
*Can you name the first names of these Academy Award winners for best actor?*

Συμβουλή: μην τα πάρετε με τη σειρά, γράψτε τα όπως σας έρχονται. Η ταχύτητα έχει σημασία, γιατί είναι πολλοί.
Και η κατακόρυφη ανάλυση της οθόνης ή η μεγέθυνση, για τον ίδιο λόγο. Διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαίων δεν κάνει.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2015)

42/67 - την πατάς εύκολα γιατί βρίσκεις ένα γνωστό όνομα, λες «αυτόν σίγουρα τον ξέρω» και αμέσως χάνεις 10 δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να ξεκολλήσεις


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2015)

44/67. Θα ήταν 45, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να πετύχω σωστά την ορθογραφία του μικρού ονόματος του Rush και για να μη χάνω χρόνο συνέχισα στα υπόλοιπα. Σίγουρα ήξερα άλλους δέκα, αλλά μερικούς δεν τους ήξερα. Επίσης δεν βόλευε το μήκος της λίστας, επειδή αναγκαζόμουν να πηγαινοέρχομαι.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 16, 2015)

50/67, αλλά πράγματι πολύ άβολο αυτό το ανέβα-κατέβα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Δεν τολμώ καν να πάω προς τα εκεί. Θα γκρεμιστούν πολλές αυταπάτες...


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2015)

Χτες είδα την ταινία του Vittorio de Seta (1923-2011), _Ληστές στο Οργκόζολο_, ασπρόμαυρη του 1961. Όψιμος, ντοκιμαντερίστικος νεορεαλισμός. Ο σκηνοθέτης λίγα χρόνια νωρίτερα είχε γυρίσει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, το _Βοσκοί του Οργκόζολο_. Την είχα δει αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70 και από τότε ποτέ άλλοτε, αλλά μου είχε αφήσει εξαιρετικές εντυπώσεις, που δεν διαψεύστηκαν. Γυρισμένη με βοσκούς και όχι με ηθοποιούς, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να την ανέλυε ένας κοινωνικός ανθρωπολόγος του σήμερα. Πρόκειται για την πορεία ενός βοσκού από τη νόμιμη βιοπάλη στη φυγή από το νόμο εξαιτίας ενός αθέλητου μπλεξίματος με ζωοκλέφτες και στη μετατροπή του εντέλει σε ληστή.

Η ταινία προβλήθηκε με αγγλικούς υποτίτλους στο Ιταλικό Ινστιτούτο, στην Πατησίων, με ελεύθερη είσοδο. Την επόμενη Δευτέρα στις 19.00 θα προβληθεί η ταινία _Umberto D_ (Ό,τι μου αρνήθηκαν οι άνθρωποι) (1953), του Vittorio de Sica (1901-1974), επίσης νεορεαλιστική και με ερασιτέχνες ηθοποιούς, πάντα με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους.

ΥΓ. Σύμπτωση: περιμένοντας ν' αρχίσει η προβολή, διάβαζα τον Θάνο Βλέκα!


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2015)

Η Νορβηγία (2014) του Γιάννη Βεσλεμέ, που συζητήθηκε κάμποσο κι έκανε πιένες στις μεταμεσονύκτιες προβολές της στο Άστυ, πέρα από μια αξιόλογη φωτογραφία, ολίγη μαγική ατμόσφαιρα και δυο πλακατζίδικες ατάκες, δεν με ικανοποίησε, γιατί, ως συνήθως, στερούνταν σεναρίου.

Το ντοκιμαντέρ KHAIMA (=Η τέντα, στα αφγανικά) (2011), του Θανάση Καρανικόλα, για τον καταυλισμό των Αφγανών στην Πάτρα που κατεδαφίστηκε τον Ιούλιο του 2009, ενδιαφέρον, με κύριο στόχο του την αποτύπωση του ανθρώπινου χαρακτήρα αυτών των ανθρώπων (κόντρα σε δαιμονολογικές παρουσιάσεις τους στο γιουτούμπ, όπως είπε ο ίδιος ο σκηνοθέτης, πράγμα που τον έκανε να πάρει και την απόφαση να γυρίσει την ταινία ως αντίλογο) και της καθημερινότητάς τους. Πολύ σωστή τακτική η λήψη πλάνων-πορτρέτων διαρκείας κάποιων απ' αυτούς, που σου έδινε την ευκαιρία να εξερευνήσεις το πρόσωπο και τα μάτια του άλλου μέσα από την άνεση και το απυρόβλητο της καρέκλας σου, ελλείψει άλλης πραγματικότερης επαφής.

Το _Για πάντα_ της Μαργαρίτας Μαντά (2014) μου άρεσε. Ωραία φωτογραφία φιλτραρισμένη, ρυθμός σωστός αν σκεφτεί κανείς πως το σενάριο είναι μινιμαλιστικό, καλές ηθοποιίες. Καθαρό σινεμά. Το περίμενα χειρότερο, μου βγήκε καλύτερο. Μια ένσταση στο σενάριο: δεν είναι δυνατόν να παίρνει ο πρωταγωνιστής, λόγω κάποιας θεραπείας, αναρρωτική άδεια, και να τον βλέπουμε περδίκι να ξεροσταλιάζει για τη γυναίκα που αγαπά. Εκτός κι αν αυτό ήταν σχόλιο για τις αναρρωτικές άδειες στον ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα!

Και για την ουκρανική Φυλή (2014) διάβασα πολύ καλά λόγια, αλλά και πάλι οι μη πιστευτές όψεις του σεναρίου της τη χαντακώνουν στα μάτια μου. Ενδιαφέρον όμως οπωσδήποτε το πείραμα μιας ταινίας με θορύβους αλλά γυρισμένης όλης σε νοηματική γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Είσαι γνήσιος σινεφίλ. Κάνεις πραγματικές θυσίες για την όσο γίνεται πληρέστερη ενημέρωσή σου. 

Η _Φυλή_ ιδιαίτερα (πλούσιο wiki) είναι σκληρό καρύδι. Θα μπορούσε να χειριστεί ο Ουκρανός το θέμα του χωρίς να το βάζει σε σχολή για κωφάλαλους; Αν το έκανε αυτό, θα έχανε η ταινία ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από την πρωτοτυπία της;


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 1, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Προχθές είδα _Το παιχνίδι της μίμησης_ (_The __Imitation Game)_. Πολύ όμορφη ταινία παρά τις όσες ιστορικές απιστίες, υπέροχη μουσική επένδυση και εξαιρετική η επιλογή των ηθοποιών. Η ερμηνεία του Cumberbatch έχει κρατήσει κάποια στοιχεία από Σέρλοκ αλλά τον ξεπέρασε κατά πολύ· είμαι σχεδόν (γιατί θα ήθελα να τον δω σε λίγες ακόμα ταινίες που δεν είναι εποχής, όσο κι αν του πάνε αυτές) πεπεισμένη πως είναι ο καλύτερος ηθοποιός της γενιάς του και σίγουρα του άξιζε η υποψηφιότητα για Όσκαρ. Και η Keira Knightley πολύ καλή στο ρόλο της και ταίριαξε πολύ με τον Cumberbatch, ίσως λίγο τραβηγμένη η δική της υποψηφιότητα (με επιφύλαξη το λέω γιατί δεν έχω δει τις ερμηνείες των άλλων) αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα παράπονο.

Και τα λιγότερο σοβαρά σχόλια:
α. A Lannister always pays his debts. 
β. Το δίδυμο των αστυνομικών από το Μάντσεστερ είναι τόσο, μα τόσο φόρος τιμής στο δίδυμο Sam Tyler-Gene Hunt!
γ. Ο Cumberbatch έχει τη δεύτερη πιο ανατριχιαστικά υπέροχη ανδρική φωνή. Τέλος.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2015)

Περί φωνής Βενεδίκτου Κουμβερβαχίου: Στο σάιτ της Γκάρντιαν διάφοροι ηθοποιοί διαβάζουν αποσπάσματα από το προσφατοεκδοθέν βιβλίο ενός κρατούμενου του Γκουαντάναμο. Εκεί θα βρεις ένα δεκάλεπτο απόσπασμα με τον Κάμπερμπατς, που το άκουσα τις προάλλες και μου έκανε εντύπωση πώς η φωνή του δεν διαφέρει καθόλου από όλες τις άλλες φωνές που ακούς στα ραδιοφωνικά θεατρικά/ σήριαλ κλπ. Φωνή- κλισέ; Μήπως φταίνε οι δραματικές σχολές; Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που τον άκουγα σε κάτι σύγχρονο, χωρίς να κάνει κάποια προφορά- και χωρίς εικόνα. 

Περί ταινιών του Κώστα: η ταινία που σημαίνει στα αφγανικά σκηνή πώς διαβάζεται; Κί-έμα, κjεμα, κια-ι-μα ;

ΥΓ Για τα Όσκαρ φέτος δεν έχω άποψη, το 2014 ήταν έτος αποτοξίνωσης από το σινεμά. Όχι εσκεμμένα, απλά εκεί γύρω στο Μάρτιο άρχισα να πηγαίνω όλο και πιο αραιά και τελικά από το καλοκαίρι δεν έχω δει τίποτα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Περί ταινιών του Κώστα: η ταινία που σημαίνει στα αφγανικά σκηνή πως διαβάζεται; Κί-έμα, κjεμα, κια-ι-μα ;


Χάιμα. Και σήμερα hayme στα τούρκικα. Αυτό το kh (που έχει φάει πολλούς μεταφραστές) είναι ο αγγλικός τρόπος απόδοσης του αραβοπερσικού σκληρού χ, του δικού μας χι δηλαδή. Πρβλ. το Khyber Pass για να δώσω μια πάσα στο συνήθη ύποπτο Δαεμάνο, αν την πιάσει :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Marinos said:


> ... Πρβλ. το Khyber Pass για να δώσω μια πάσα στο συνήθη ύποπτο Δαεμάνο, αν την πιάσει :)



Weeell, I've got it already, Up the Khyber*: *Khyber Pass (and other lesser passes)*. 



Spoiler






daeman said:


> Up the Khyber - Pink Floyd





* The title is a rude joke since 'Khyber' is Cockney rhyming slang in which 'Khyber Pass' means 'arse'. It may also allude to the 1968 film _Carry On... Up the Khyber.
_
Need I say _More_? 

Ωραίο χαϊμπέρι, Μαρίνο.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2015)

Υπεράνω προσδοκιών ή μάλλον ακριβώς όπως περίμενα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...γύρω στο Μάρτιο άρχισα να πηγαίνω όλο και πιο αραιά και τελικά από το καλοκαίρι δεν έχω δει τίποτα.


Σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω σινεμά εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια περίπου. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν βλέπω τις ταινίες που μ' ενδιαφέρουν, εννοείται ότι τις βλέπω. Απλώς δεν με ξαναείδαν οι κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες όπου σύχναζα για πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Υπεράνω προσδοκιών ή μάλλον ακριβώς όπως περίμενα! :)


OK then, here's some _More _:

Cirrus Minor



Spoiler








In a churchyard by a river, 
Lazing in the haze of midday, 
Laughing in the grasses and the graze. 
Yellow bird, you are not alone 
In singing and in flying on, 
In laughing and in leaving. 

Willow weeping in the water, 
Waving to the river daughters, 
Swaying in the ripples and the reeds. 
On a trip to Cirrus Minor, 
Saw a crater in the sun 
A thousand miles of moonlight later.


Cymbaline



Spoiler










The path you tread is narrow 
And the drop is sheer and very high 
The ravens all are watching 
From a vantage point nearby 
Apprehension creeping 
Like a tube train up your spine 
Will the tightrope reach the end 
Will the final couplet rhyme 

And it's high time, Cymbaline 
It's high time, Cymbaline 
Please wake me


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2015)

Αν είναι έτσι, γιατί όχι και το Nile Song;



Spoiler










I was standing by the Nile
When I saw the lady smile
I would take her out for a while
For a while

Oh, my tears wept like a child
How her golden hair was blowing wild
Then she spread her wings to fly
For to fly

Soaring high above the breezes
Going always where she pleases
She will make it to the islands in the sun

I will follow in her shadow
As I watch her from my window
One day I will catch her eye

She is calling from the deep
Summoning my soul to endless sleep
She is bound to drag me down
Drag me down


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2015)

Να σημειώσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος, μια και πρόκειται για σάουντρακ ταινίας. :inno:


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Αν είναι έτσι, γιατί όχι και το Nile Song;
> ...


Ποιος είπε όχι; 
Για ορεκτικά τα έβγαλα και για να μη φορτώσω μόνο εγώ το νήμα με μουσική (συνεργούς έψαχνα). 

Από την άλλη, σ' αυτό το νήμα δεν είναι εντελώς οφτόπικ το σάουντρακ από την ταινία του Σρέντερ:

'His (Barbet Schroeder's) feeling about music for movies was, in those days, that he didn't want a soundtrack to go behind the movie. All he wanted was, literally, if the radio was switched on in the car, for example, he wanted something to come out of the car. Or someone goes and switches the TV on, or whatever it is. He wanted the soundtrack to relate exactly to what was happening in the movie, rather than a film score backing the visuals.'

— Roger Waters


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Να σημειώσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος, μια και πρόκειται για σάουντρακ ταινίας. :inno:



Μη μου πεις! Την ίδια ώρα, τα ίδια σκεφτόμαστε και γράφουμε; Δεν το πιστεύω! :laugh:


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2015)

daeman said:


> Μη μου πεις! Την ίδια ώρα, τα ίδια σκεφτόμαστε και γράφουμε; Δεν το πιστεύω! :laugh:


Time is on my side :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Time is on my side :laugh:



Time waits for no one and it won't wait for me... 

Μόλις ευκαιρήσω, θ' ανοίξω νήμα για τον χρόνο, μουσικό. Χρόνια τώρα το 'χω κατά νου, μα πού χρόνος;
But it's time, time, time...

Αυτό θα πει «τάιμινγκ»; :-D


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2015)

Take your time... take a cigarette. :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Take your time... take a cigarette. :)



I've already put it in my mouth, in *elapsed time*. 

If this isn't a time-lapse, I don't know what is. :up:

Time- he's waiting in the wings, he speaks of senseless things, his script is you and me, boys...


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Είσαι γνήσιος σινεφίλ. Κάνεις πραγματικές θυσίες για την όσο γίνεται πληρέστερη ενημέρωσή σου.
> 
> Η _Φυλή_ ιδιαίτερα (πλούσιο wiki) είναι σκληρό καρύδι. Θα μπορούσε να χειριστεί ο Ουκρανός το θέμα του χωρίς να το βάζει σε σχολή για κωφάλαλους; Αν το έκανε αυτό, θα έχανε η ταινία ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από την πρωτοτυπία της;



Μερσί 

Εγώ, όπως έγραψα, κυρίως αυτό μου άρεσε, η σχολή κωφαλάλων. Αλλά αν αρχίσω να πιάνω μία-μία τις αναληθοφάνειες του σεναρίου...Το πλούσιο wiki είναι τεχνήεσσα διαφήμιση. Συμφωνώ με τον κ. Chang που λέει πως ήταν ωραία η φωτογραφία, κυρίως οι εσωτερικοί δίχρωμοι διάδρομοι της σχολής, και επίσης οι θόρυβοι. Κατά τα άλλα, ακόμα και η πιο διαλυμένη σχολή έχει θυρωρό, επιστάτη, αρχές. Ετούτη έμοιαζε με προκεχωρημένο φυλάκιο σε ακριτικό νησί, όπου ο νόμος είναι οι ίδιοι οι στρατιώτες και όπου με το που πέφτει το σκοτάδι βγαίνουν οι δαίμονες και αλωνίζουν. Ο θάνατος του νεαρού προαγωγού από την νταλίκα είναι κακογυρισμένος: έτσι που τον δείχνει να πέφτει, αποκλείεται να πατήθηκε από τις συγκεκριμένες ρόδες. Η σκηνή της αιδοιολειχίας θα ξενερώσει τους λάτρες της πρακτικής: τόσο μακριά παρέμενε το κεφάλι του ρέκτη. Ο νεαρός που αρνείται να εκδώσει την αγάπη του, ενώ υποτίθεται ότι ενοχλεί το κύκλωμα που την εκμεταλλεύεται, κύκλωμα το οποίο "δεν αστειεύεται", αφήνεται στη συνέχεια ανενόχλητος να σαμποτάρει κι άλλο το κύκλωμα, το οποίο και πάλι δεν τον τιμωρεί όσο πρέπει. Στη συνέχεια ο νεαρός αυτός, που στην ουσία μεταμορφώνεται από εκείνο το σημείο της ταινίας σ' έναν νέο ταξιτζή του Σκορτσέζε, προβαίνει σε απολύτως ριζοσπαστικές πράξεις (τα όσα κάνει στον αρχιμαστρωπό), οι οποίες ωστόσο δεν έχουν την παραμικρή επίπτωση για τον ίδιον, παρότι το θύμα του είναι δάσκαλος στη σχολή!! Ακόμα πιο κάτω κάνει κι άλλη χοντρή ζημιά στο κύκλωμα (η σκηνή με το διαβατήριο), όπου αυτή τη φορά τιμωρείται αλλά όχι με θάνατο. Αφήνεται έτσι από το σκηνοθέτη να φτάσει εντελώς εξωπραγματικά στην "κάθαρση", η οποία, αντίθετα με τον κριτικό ντόρο που την περιβάλλει, εμένα μου προκάλεσε θυμηδία, έτσι που κινιόταν ο νεαρός, σαν γέτι.
Τα έγραψα όσο μπορούσα πιο αντι-σπόιλερ. Αν δει κανείς την ταινία, μπορεί να σκεφτεί πάνω στις συγκεκριμένες επισημάνσεις, αν συμφωνεί ή όχι με την εκτίμησή μου ότι πρόκειται για σημεία κουφά, που εντέλει καταστρέφουν σιγά-σιγά την ιστορία. Εμένα πια με ενοχλούν οι ταινίες μυθοπλασίας που μου παρουσιάζουν μια εξέλιξη στην πλοκή που δεν είναι πιστευτή. Παρ' όλα αυτά, η ταινία σαφώς βλέπεται. Χωρίς τους κωφαλάλους, θα έμενε με όλα τα ψεγάδια και χωρίς σχεδόν κανένα συν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2015)

Porkcastle said:


> Καλημέρα. Προχθές είδα _Το παιχνίδι της μίμησης_ (_The __Imitation Game)_. Πολύ όμορφη ταινία παρά τις όσες ιστορικές απιστίες, υπέροχη μουσική επένδυση και εξαιρετική η επιλογή των ηθοποιών. Η ερμηνεία του Cumberbatch έχει κρατήσει κάποια στοιχεία από Σέρλοκ αλλά τον ξεπέρασε κατά πολύ· είμαι σχεδόν (γιατί θα ήθελα να τον δω σε λίγες ακόμα ταινίες που δεν είναι εποχής, όσο κι αν του πάνε αυτές) πεπεισμένη πως είναι ο καλύτερος ηθοποιός της γενιάς του και σίγουρα του άξιζε η υποψηφιότητα για Όσκαρ. Και η Keira Knightley πολύ καλή στο ρόλο της και ταίριαξε πολύ με τον Cumberbatch, ίσως λίγο τραβηγμένη η δική της υποψηφιότητα (με επιφύλαξη το λέω γιατί δεν έχω δει τις ερμηνείες των άλλων) αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα παράπονο.



Δεν θυμάμαι πότε πρωτοδιάβασα ολόκληρη την ιστορία του Τιούρινγκ, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι είχα θυμώσει πολύ. Σου φαίνεται απίστευτο πόσο οπισθοδρομική ήταν η αγγλική νομοθεσία στη δεκαετία του 1950 — αλλά οπισθοδρομική τη θεωρούσα και στην περίπτωση του Όσκαρ Γουάιλντ στο τέλος του προηγούμενου αιώνα. Η ταινία σού αφήνει τεράστια θλίψη για τον τρόπο που μια κοινωνία που έχει βγει νικήτρια από τη μάχη με τον φασισμό δεν μπορεί να κατανικήσει τον δικό της φασισμό απέναντι στον άλλο.

Cumberbatch confessed that in one of the final scenes of the film he couldn't stop crying and had a breakdown. It was, as he said, "being an actor or a person that had grown incredibly fond of the character and thinking what he had suffered and how that had affected him."
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2084970/trivia​
Βέβαια, στο κέντρο της είναι η γοητευτική ιστορία της προσπάθειας να σπάσουν τον κώδικα της γερμανικής μηχανής Enigma. Αυτή την ιστορία την είχα διαβάσει με αρκετή λεπτομέρεια στο υπέροχο _The Code Book_ (Amazon) του Simon Singh. Αυτό το κομμάτι, όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν μπορεί παρά να το αδικήσει η ταινία και να το στρογγυλέψει. Μάλλον θα ξαναδιαβάσω την ιστορία στο βιβλίο μου.

Αγνοούσα ή δεν θυμόμουν το ρόλο της Κλαρκ, που ωστόσο δίνει μια σχεδόν απαραίτητη διάσταση στο φιλμ και, φυσικά, την ευκαιρία στη Νάιτλι να μας προσφέρει μια από τις καλύτερες ερμηνείες της.

Ανακάλυψα ότι αξιοποιήθηκε διαφημιστικά το σταυρόλεξο με το οποίο βρήκαν τους αποκρυπτογράφους για το Μπλέτσλεϊ. Αν σας θέλγουν τα αγγλικά σταυρόλεξα, η σελίδα αυτή της Τέλεγκραφ είναι χάρμα.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...ave-been-a-codebreaker-at-Bletchley-Park.html
Κάποτε είχα σκεφτεί να ξεκινήσω νήμα για τα cryptic crosswords, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε αγγλομαθείς που να ασχολούνται με αυτά (ή να θέλουν να μάθουν).

Η μουσική της ταινίας υπάρχει στο Spotify, αλλά ακούγεται ακόμα καλύτερα όταν βλέπετε την ταινία.

Από κάθε πλευρά η ταινία έπεσε σε καλά χέρια και δεν χάνει από πουθενά, με μοναδική εξαίρεση τις λεπτομέρειες, που δεν ξέρει πού να τις χωρέσει. Θέλεις όμως να μάθεις περισσότερα φεύγοντας από την αίθουσα — αν έχεις το σκουλήκι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αν σας θέλγουν τα αγγλικά σταυρόλεξα, η σελίδα αυτή της Τέλεγκραφ είναι χάρμα.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...ave-been-a-codebreaker-at-Bletchley-Park.html


Σερσέ λα φαμ: 

One, Mavis Batey, worked out that two of the Enigma machine operators had girlfriends called Rosa: “She worked it out, trying different options, like in a crossword. Once it worked once, it was an obvious option elsewhere,” says Smith. 

Και βέβαια γυναίκα ήταν και η λύτρια :)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 7, 2015)

Καταπληκτική σοβιετική ταινία τρόμου του '67, βασισμένη σε νουβέλα του Γκόγκολ. Με αγγλικούς και (αν προτιμάτε) σερβικούς υπότιτλους:





Από τη ρώσικη βίκι και με τη βοήθεια του γκουγκλομεταφραστή μαθαίνω διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα. Λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, λέει, ο διευθυντής της Μοσφίλμ απέσπασε δύο τελειόφοιτους. Επειδή όμως το φιλμ έβγαινε υπερβολικά ρεαλιστικό, ήρθε να το συμπληρώσει ο Αλεξάντρ Πτουσκό, ο επιλεγόμενος και "σοβιετικός Ντίσνεϊ" --αυτός που έκανε μεταξύ άλλων το Πέτρινο λουλούδι και τον Τσάρο Σαλτάν (αχ, αφιερώματα στην Αλκυονίδα των ογδόνταζ...!). Εδώ ολόκληρο αφιέρωμα με ταινίες του Πτουσκό.

Και ένα τρίβιο (κατά το φόρο): η ηθοποιός που κάνει τη μάγισσα-βρυκόλακα υπήρξε (για λίγο) νύφη του μεγάλου Βιατσεσλάβ Τίχονοφ (Στίρλιτς στις "17 στιγμές της άνοιξης", Μπαλκόνσκι στον "Πόλεμο και ειρήνη" του Μπονταρτσούκ).


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2015)

Μμ, φίνα πράματα....Όσο για το Πέτρινο Λουλούδι, το 'χα δει νωρίτερα, παιδί...
Περίεργο– το IMDB αναφέρει τον Πτουσκό μόνο στο σενάριο. Ανέλαβε κάποια στιγμή τη σκηνοθεσία ή συμπλήρωσε επί το λιγότερο "ρεαλιστικό" την ιστορία;
Το Rotten Tomatoes λέει: This Russian film adaptation of Nikolai Gogol's story was for a long time the only horror film made in the Soviet Union. Επίσης, ότι η πηγή είναι ένα ουκρανικό παραμύθι.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 7, 2015)

Στους τίτλους τον έχει ως "καλλιτεχνικό διευθυντή". Οι ρωσομαθείς ας συμπληρώσουν βάσει της ρώσικης βίκης! 

Εδώ λέει ότι ο Γκόγκολ χρησιμοποίησε μεν διάφορα μοτίβα από το ουκρανικό φολκλόρ, αλλά για παράδειγμα ο δαίμονας Βιι (πώς να το μεταγράψεις αυτό; ) είναι μάλλον δική του επινόηση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2015)

Όταν λέτε τρόμου, εννοείτε τρόμου με διαβόλους, φαντάσματα, νεκραναστημένους, στοιχειωμένα κάστρα/ καθρέφτες/ βιντεοκασέτες; Ή σκέτα αγωνίας, που θα τη δούμε αλλά μετά θα μπορέσουμε να κοιμηθούμε και δεν θα περάσουμε το υπόλοιπο βράδυ (και τα επόμενα 20) κλειδαμπαρωμένοι, με το φως αναμμένο και κοιτάζοντας με τρόμο την πόρτα ή το παράθυρο (ή τον καθρέφτη) ;


ΥΓ Όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια δεν θυμάμαι ποιά ταινία είχα δει κατά λάθος, αλλά μετά για καιρό όποτε έμπαινα στο ασανσέρ της πολυκατοικίας μου μόνη, ειδικά άμα ήταν βράδυ, με έπιανε κρύος ιδρώτας. Δε βοηθούσε το ότι έμενα στο ρετιρέ, δηλαδή τα τέρατα του ασανσέρ είχαν μπόλικο χρόνο να το πάρουν χαμπάρι ότι είμαι εκεί.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 7, 2015)

SBE said:


> Όταν λέτε τρομου, εννοείτε τρόμου με διαβόλους, φαντάσματα, νεκκραναστημένους, στοιχειωμένα κάστρα/ καθρέφτες/ βιντεοκασέτες; Ή σκέτα αγωνίας, που θα τη δούμε αλλά μετά θα μπορέσουμε να κοιμηθούμε και δεν θα περάσουμε το υπολοιπο βράδυ (και τα επόμενα 20) κλειδαμπαρωμένοι, με το φως αναμένο και κοιτάζοντας με τρόμο την πόρτα ή το παράθυρο (ή τον καθρέφτη) ;


Το πρώτο. Είναι σαν τις ταινίες της Χάμμερ της ίδιας περιόδου!


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2015)

Εγώ εκείνο που απέτρεψα τα παιδιά μου (μέσης εφηβικής ηλικίας τότε) να δουν ήταν το αρρωστημένο Funny Games, του Χάνεκε. Αλλά μετά έκανα το λάθος και πήγαμε με την κόρη μου στο _Πείραμα_, και προσπαθούσα μέσα στο σινεμά να την ησυχάσω λέγοντας πως είναι όλα ψεύτικα, πως μπροστά από τους ηθοποιούς είναι κάμερες και τεχνικοί που μασουλάνε σάντουιτς. Επίσης, όταν ήταν η γυναίκα μου προχωρημένη έγκυος στο πρώτο μας παιδί είχαμε πάει να δούμε το Άλιεν 1...


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2015)

Το Funny Games το είδα στο σπίτι, στο βίντεο και από κάποιο σημείο και μετά ήθελα να κλείσω την τηλεόραση αλλά ήθελα να δω και τί θα γίνει μετά. Όπως ακριβώς τα ήθελε ο άρρωστος ο σκηνοθέτης, δηλαδή. 
Το Άλιεν είναι ένα κι ένα για εγκυμοσύνες. Όπως και το _Μωρό της Ρόζμαρι_ και η _Προφητεία _κι όλα τα άλλα με γέννες. 

Μια εποχή στο πανεπιστήμιο δεν πήγα στα Γαλλικά για να πάω να δω την ταινία _Ανατριχίλες_, του Κρόνενμπεργκ. Γιατί; Μα απλό, ήταν αποτέλεσμα μαζικής αμνησίας. Συζητάγαμε με τη λοιπή παρέα στη σχολή πού τον είχαμε ακουστά τον Κρόνενμπεργκ και τι άλλες ταινίες είχε κάνει και ολονών το μυαλό είχε κολλήσει. Θυμόμασταν μόνο ότι είναι καλός. Και το μπλα μπλα στο φυλλάδιο της κινηματογραφικής λέσχης έλεγε ότι η ταινία ήταν προφητική γι' αυτά που ακολούθησαν τη δεκαετία του '80 κλπ. κλπ. και πουθενά δεν ανάφερε ότι ήταν θρίλερ. Είχαμε και την _Μεγάλη Ανατριχίλα_, που δεν ήταν τρόμου, ε, ανατριχίλες εδώ, ανατριχίλες εκεί, πιο πολύ για τσόντα ερωτικό θρίλλερ το νομίσαμε. 
Και μια και δυο πάμε στο σινεμά, και κατά ενδιαφέρουσα σύμπτωση καθόταν ακριβώς μπροστά μας ένας από τους καθηγητές μας με την παρέα του. Και ξεκινάει η ταινία με μια σκηνή που βλέπουμε έναν τύπο φτυστό με έναν άλλο καθηγητή μας να μεταφέρει ένα πτώμα, να το βάζει σε ένα χειρουργικό τραπέζι και να το ανοίγει με ένα νυστέρι στην κοιλιά. Δεν ήταν ακόμα η εποχή του CSI, που θα μας έδειχνε το περιεχόμενο της κοιλιάς, είδαμε απλώς μια λεπτή γραμμή αίμα να κυλάει στο τραπέζι. Αηδιάσαμε ομαδικώς, αλλά λες κιόλας αρχή είναι ξεκινάει με το έγκλημα και μετά θα το εξιχνιάσει. Και ακολουθεί μετά η ταινία, που δεν την περιγράφω μπας και θέλει κανείς να τη δει, να ξέρετε πάντως ότι ο αντεροβγάλτης ο κύριος στην αρχή ωχριούσε μπροστά στο λουτρό αίματος που ακολούθησε, σκηνές τρόμου η μία μετά την άλλη, να ακούγονται κραυγές από τους θεατές στις πολύ άγριες σφαγές, κάποιοι φύγανε τρέχοντας από το σινεμά, ο καθηγητής μας μπροστά μου να έχει πέσει κάτω από το κάθισμα και να έχει κουκουλωθεί με το μπουφάν του και να ρωτάει την παρέα του αν τελείωσε η σκηνή να ξεκουκουλωθεί, και γενικώς τα θυμάμαι τώρα και γελάω, αλλά τότε δε γέλαγα. Το τρέιλερ της ταινίας στο γιουτούμπιον λέει if this picture doesn't make you scream or squirm, you better see a psychiatrist. Λοιπόν, εκείνη τη φορά διαπίστωσα ότι οι συν-σινεφίλ της Ξάνθης δεν χρειάζονταν ψυχίατρο. 

Το καλό με αυτές τις ταινίες είναι ότι δεν με τρομάζουν μετά το σινεμά, όπως αυτές με τα φαντάσματα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Έξοχο πραγματικά το ντοκιμαντέρ του σπουδαίου 84χρονου Frederick Wiseman με θέμα --και τίτλο-- την _National Gallery_ (2014) του Λονδίνου, που προβλήθηκε στη Λαΐδα (Ταινιοθήκη) στα πλαίσια του συνεχιζόμενου αφιερώματος στα ντοκιμαντέρ για την τέχνη (Art & Docs). Faites vos jeux ως την Τετάρτη, το πρόγραμμα στο exileroom.gr.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Ξέχασα χτες να μνημονεύσω τον ωραιότατο υποτιτλισμό της National Gallery αποπάνω από τον Γιάννη Ανδρέου. Η ταινία ήταν τρίωρη, κυρίως την παρακολουθούσα στα αγγλικά, αλλά έριχνα πολλές κλεφτές και μη ματιές κάτω, και βρήκα μόνο ένα "του Πάνθεον" (αντί για "του πανθέου", με μικρό) και ένα επανειλημμένο "Κλωντ" για τον Λορραίν ή Κλωντ Λορραίν, όπως νομίζω είναι γνωστός στην Ελλάδα, και όχι σκέτος Κλωντ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2015)

Αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ θέλω να το δω οπωσδήποτε, αλλά πρέπει να βάλω κάποια υπενθύμιση να το ψάξω σε μερικούς μήνες. Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2015)

Ευχαρίστησή μου! Πάντα στα πλαίσια του ίδιου αφιερώματος είδα απόψε το _Finding Vivian Meier_ (2013), των John Maloof και Charlie Siskel (αυτός έχει συνεργαστεί και με τον Michael Moore). Νταντά και φωτογράφος με 100.000 αρνητικά και ελάχιστες τυπωμένες φωτογραφίες, φωτογράφος δρόμου κυρίως τη δεκαετία του 1950. Άμποτε να δούμε και καμιά έκθεσή της, αφού έχουν διοργανωθεί στο Λονδίνο, στο Άμστερνταμ, στο χωριό της γιαγιάς της στη Γαλλία κλπ. (η οικογένειά της από τη μάνα της βαστούσε από Γαλλία αν και η ίδια ήταν γεννημένη στη Νέα Υόρκη και σύμφωνα με έναν γλωσσολόγο μιλούσε με ψεύτικη γαλλική προφορά, ενώ έδινε και ψεύτικα ονόματα και γέμιζε τα δωμάτια που έμενε με εφημερίδες ως το ταβάνι, και όλα αυτά ως νταντά. Αυτά για να δείτε το άτομο...). Πολύ καλό και αυτό, όχι μόνο για τις ωραιότατες πράγματι φωτογραφίες (βλέπουμε πολλές αλλά όχι για αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα ώστε να έχουμε την αισθητική απόλαυση που μπορούν να δώσουν βάσει της ποιότητάς τους, αρκετά όμως για να καταλάβουμε ότι πρόκειται πράγματι για σπουδαία φωτογράφο δρόμου) αλλά και για την έρευνα πάνω στο άτομο, ένα άτομο εξαιρετικά ιδιόρρυθμο. Φανταστείτε μια νταντά που ένα φιλικό παιδί χτυπάει στο δρόμο και περιμένει το ασθενοφόρο και στο μεταξύ αρχίζει να φωτογραφίζει τη σκηνή του ατυχήματος, το παιδί στην άσφαλτο κλπ. :woot: Πράγματα αδιανόητα σήμερα...

Να προσθέσω ότι μας έδειξε και ορισμένα πολύ ευρηματικά αυτοπορτρέτα της.


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2015)

Όπως πάντα, η Wikipedia έχει πολλά να πει για τη γυναίκα αυτή.


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2015)

Απόψε είδα δύο ντοκιμαντέρ του Art & Docs, το πρώτο ήταν το Waste Land. Μόνο που εδώ το waste σημαίνει απόρριμμα (με τη σημερινή έννοια του όρου). Τεράστια πορτρέτα φτιαγμένα από φτωχούς διαλογείς της μεγαλύτερης χωματερής του Ρίο ντε Ζανέιρο (έκτοτε --2009-- έχει διαλυθεί) με ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά, πορτρέτα μερικών από αυτούς, μια ιδέα του καλλιτέχνη Vik Muniz. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κοινωνικό πείραμα, ως προς την ενδυνάμωση που προσέφερε σε όσους συμμετείχαν όχι μόνο από χρηματική άποψη (οι φωτογραφίες των γιγάντιων αυτών πορτρέτων έπιασαν μεγάλα ποσά στις δημοπρασίες του Λονδίνου) αλλά και από διανοητική, πολλαπλώς, ως άνοιγμα διανοητικών οριζόντων πρώτα-πρώτα. Η ταινία περιγράφει φυσικά και τη ζωή ορισμένων από αυτούς/ές. Έτσι βλέπουμε (για να περιοριστώ σε ένα μόνο) πώς η ανεύρεση του Ηγεμόνα του Μακιαβέλλι στα απορρίμματα και η ανάγνωσή του βοηθάει τον πρόεδρο του συνεταιρισμού τους στη συνδικαλιστική του αυτομόρφωση! Δυστυχώς η προβολή δεν ήταν η καλύτερη: η ταινία δεν κυλούσε ομοιόμορφα παρά τα πλάνα διαδέχονταν το ένα το άλλο σκουντηχτά, ο ήχος ήταν πολύ χαμηλός.

Το άλλο ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν το Tim's Vermeer, για το οποίο έχουν γραφτεί πολλά. Αρκεί να πάτε στο σάιτ της ταινίας, www.timsvermeer.com, που έχει μεταξύ άλλων λινκ στο σάιτ. Στην ίδια την ταινία ο δαιμόνιος Tim, που τελικά ζωγραφίζει μέσα σε 130 μέρες, χωρίς να είναι ζωγράφος, έναν τέλειο Vermeer με βάση την πλήρως ανακατασκευασμένη σε 8 μήνες μέσα στο σπίτι του σκηνή τού _Μαθήματος Μουσικής_, λέει πως δύο βιβλία τού έδωσαν την ώθηση: το Vermeer's Camera και το Secret Knowledge. Ανακάλυψε όμως και ο ίδιος νέες τεχνικές με καθρέφτες (κατασκευάσιμους τον 17ο αιώνα) ώστε να υπάρξει αυτό το εκπληκτικό αποτέλεσμα, κι έτσι εκτός από πειραματική αρχαιολογία έχουμε τώρα και πειραματική παλιά ζωγραφική όσον αφορά τους υπερρεαλιστές ζωγράφους (hyperrealists).

Η ταινία προβάλλει στο τέλος το ζενερίκ υπό τους ήχους του τραγουδιού του Bob Dylan, When I paint my masterpiece (σε εκτέλεση άλλη από αυτήν εδώ, ηλεκτρική):


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2015)

Costas said:


> ...
> Το άλλο ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν το Tim's Vermeer, για το οποίο έχουν γραφτεί πολλά. Αρκεί να πάτε στο σάιτ της ταινίας, , που έχει μεταξύ άλλων λινκ στο σάιτ. Στην ίδια την ταινία ο δαιμόνιος Tim, που τελικά ζωγραφίζει μέσα σε 130 μέρες, χωρίς να είναι ζωγράφος, έναν τέλειο Vermeer με βάση την πλήρως ανακατασκευασμένη σε 8 μήνες μέσα στο σπίτι του σκηνή τού _Μαθήματος Μουσικής_, λέει πως δύο βιβλία τού έδωσαν την ώθηση: το Vermeer's Camera και το Secret Knowledge. Ανακάλυψε όμως και ο ίδιος νέες τεχνικές με καθρέφτες (κατασκευάσιμους τον 17ο αιώνα) ώστε να υπάρξει αυτό το εκπληκτικό αποτέλεσμα, κι έτσι εκτός από πειραματική αρχαιολογία έχουμε τώρα και πειραματική παλιά ζωγραφική όσον αφορά τους υπερρεαλιστές ζωγράφους (hyperrealists).
> 
> Η ταινία προβάλλει στο τέλος το ζενερίκ υπό τους ήχους του τραγουδιού του Bob Dylan, When I paint my masterpiece (σε εκτέλεση άλλη από αυτήν εδώ, ηλεκτρική):
> ...



Ναι, αυτή η εκτέλεση:






Πάντως, όταν το υποτίτλιζα τον περασμένο Ιούλιο και παρά την άθλια ποιότητα εικόνας που μας δίνουν, εντυπωσιάστηκα. Ο άνθρωπος ξεκίνησε το «Εγχείρημα Βερμέερ» από μια ιδέα, μια περιέργεια κι ένα μεράκι, ένα εγχείρημα που κράτησε 1825 ημέρες με τη δική του μέτρηση —αφού κατασκεύασε εξαρχής έναν χώρο με χαρακτηριστικά ίδια με εκείνα του ατελιέ όπου δημιουργήθηκε ο πρωτότυπος πίνακας, έψαξε και βρήκε ή κατασκεύασε ίδια έπιπλα, υφάσματα και αντικείμενα κι έστησε τη σκηνή που ήθελε να αποτυπώσει— μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση του έργου, όπως γράφει η τελευταία κάρτα που εμφανίζεται στην ταινία πριν τους τίτλους τέλους.

Και μου άρεσε η κατακλείδα του ντοκιμαντέρ, από τον Πεν Τζιλέτ και τον ίδιο τον Τιμ Τζένισον:

Penn Jilette: Αυτό που έκανε ο Τιμ ήταν να μας δώσει μια εντύπωση του Βερμέερ ως ανθρώπου που ήταν πολύ πιο αληθινός κι επομένως πολύ πιο εκπληκτικός. Θέλω να πω ότι η "ανεξιχνίαστη μεγαλοφυΐα" ουσιαστικά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Τώρα είναι μια μεγαλοφυΐα που εξιχνιάστηκε. 

Tim Jenison: Αν υπάρχει κάποια αξία στον πίνακα αυτόν ως έργο τέχνης, αυτή είναι του Βερμέερ. Η σύνθεση είναι του Βερμέερ και η εφεύρεση είναι του Βερμέερ. Απλώς είχε ξεχαστεί επί 350 xρόνια.






Near the end of the film, 1,825 days into the project, Jenison breaks down as he's looking at the "Vermeer" that technology and his drive to understand have created. In that moment you sense the respect he has for the artist. And the ways in which Tim's Vermeer, for all its precision, is not the same as Johannes' original.

What Teller has managed is quite exceptional too. In his lens, he's captured the work of two geniuses — one kind of artist from the 17th century, another from the 21st. Both pushing beyond the boundaries of what seemed possible. It is something to see.
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...et-mn-tims-vermeer-review-20131213-story.html


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2015)

Η ταινία του Ceylan Χειμερία Νάρκη είναι η καλύτερη από τις τρεις δικές του που έχω δει (Συνέβη στην Ανατολία 2011, Μαγιάτικα Σύννεφα 1999). Είναι ένας Θείος Βάνιας του Τσέχοφ με διαλόγους αρκετά διεστραμμένους ώστε να θυμίζουν Μπέργμαν. Περισσότερο ξεχώρισα τον πρωταγωνιστή, που τον βρήκα έξοχο· μάλιστα σ' ένα φεστιβάλ στο Παλμ Σπρινγκς πήρε και βραβείο. Είναι μεγάλη, τρεισήμισι ώρες, αλλά εντάξει, αντέχεται. Και το Συνέβη στην Ανατολία είχε πολλά ίδια χαρακτηριστικά.
Δύο σεναριακές αστοχίες, για όσους το δουν: 1) η αδερφή του πρωταγωνιστή εξαφανίζεται τελείως αφύσικα από ένα σημείο και πέρα. 2) η αποχώρηση του χότζα από το δωμάτιο προς το τέλος της ταινίας, όπου αφήνει τη γυναίκα μόνη με τον αδερφό του, είναι τελείως μη πιστευτή, και έχει γίνει μόνο και μόνο για να πάρει το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό το δρόμο που θέλει ο σεναριογράφος.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2015)

Για τον Κο Τέρνερ τα έχουν γράψει όλοι. Όντως πολύ ωραία ταινία εποχής, με θαυμάσια φωτογραφία και έξοχη ερμηνεία του πρωταγωνιστή. Οι Άγγλοι ηθοποιοί δεν παίζονται.

_Μια ημέρα του Αντρέι Αρσένιεβιτς_, του Κρις Μαρκέρ (2000), 55'. Περιέργως η ταινία αυτή δεν υπάρχει στη φιλμογραφία του Μαρκέρ στο IMDB, η ταινία όμως σαν τίτλος υπάρχει. Αρσένι ήταν ο πατέρας του σκηνοθέτη Αντρέι Ταρκόβσκι, ποιητής. Σαν ταινία του Μαρκέρ που ήταν, δεν θα μπορούσε να μην είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Παρουσιάζει το γύρισμα της (δύσκολης εξάλεπτης) σκηνής της πυρπόλησης του σπιτιού στη _Θυσία_, και προχωρεί σε ανάλυση κάποιων σταθερών στο έργο του σκηνοθέτη (το νερό και η βροχή, η ενασχόληση με τη ζωγραφική τέχνη και με τον καθρέφτη, η γωνία λήψης από τα πάνω, η πραγματικότητα ως αντανάκλαση των ονείρων του ανθρώπου κ.ά.), με γονιμότατες παρατηρήσεις και συσχετισμούς. Τονίζει ότι ο Ταρκόβσκι δεν υπήρξε πολιτικά διαφωνών και ότι αρνήθηκε να συμμετάσχει σε μια σπονδυλωτή ταινία διαφωνούντων, και όμως κυνηγήθηκε και λοιδωρήθηκε σε σημείο που να διαλέξει να μείνει στη Δύση, στερούμενος την οικογένειά του, μια και ο σοσιαλιστικός παράδεισος αρνήθηκε στους δικούς του την άδεια ταξιδιού ώσπου μαθεύτηκε ότι οσονούπω πεθαίνει. Ήτανε λέει και αποκρυφιστής, και είχε επικοινωνήσει με το πνεύμα του Παστερνάκ, το οποίο του είχε πει ότι θα κάνει εφτά ταινίες. "Μόνο;" ρώτησε ο Αντρέι. "Μόνο, αλλά θα είναι καλές", είπε το πνεύμα. Και πράγματι, οι μεγάλου μήκους του ήταν εφτά, από τον Ιβάν ως τη Θυσία.

Επίσης, μιλώντας για τους "τρελούς" που είναι οι ήρωές του, κάνει μια σύνδεση με την ιστορία της Μαρίας Γιούντινας, που την αγνοούσα:

After her graduation from the Petrograd Conservatory, Yudina was invited to teach there, which she did until 1930, when she was thrown out of the institution because of her religious convictions and vocal criticism of the Soviet leadership. After being unemployed and homeless for a couple of years, Yudina was invited to teach the graduate piano course at the Tbilisi State Conservatory (1932–1933). In 1936, upon Heinrich Neuhaus's suggestion, Maria Yudina joined the piano faculty of the Moscow Conservatory, where she taught until 1951. From 1944 to 1960, Yudina taught chamber ensemble and vocal class at the Gnessin Institute (now Gnessin Russian Academy of Music). In 1960, Maria Yudina was thrown out of the Gnessin Institute because of her religious attitudes and her advocacy of modern Western music. She continued to perform in public, but her recitals were forbidden to be recorded. After an incident during one of her recitals in Leningrad, when she read Boris Pasternak's poetry from the stage as encore, Yudina was banned from performing for five years. In 1966, when the ban was lifted, Maria Yudina gave a cycle of lectures on Romanticism at the Moscow Conservatory.

Yudina has the distinction of being Joseph Stalin's favorite pianist. One night, Stalin heard a performance of Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 23 on the radio performed by Yudina and asked for a copy. It was a live broadcast so officials woke up Yudina, drove her to a recording studio where a small orchestra had quickly been assembled, and made her record the concerto in the middle of the night, a single copy was pressed from the matrix and then presented to Stalin. Despite the recognition from Stalin the pianist remained an uncompromising critic of the Stalinist regime with unprecedented impunity. She was awarded the Stalin Prize and donated its monetary portion to the Orthodox Church for "perpetual prayers for Stalin's sins". She died in Moscow in 1970.

Ε, ο Μαρκέρ λέει πως η Γιούντινα ήταν μια τέτοια τρελή. Αναφέρει επίσης έναν Σοβιετικό σκηνοθέτη για τον οποίον έχει γυρίσει μια δίωρη ταινία, _Ο τελευταίος μπολσεβίκος_, τον Αλεξάντρ Μεντβέντκιν. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, είχε κι αυτός χοντρά προβλήματα με τις αρχές ως προς το έργο του, μολονότι ήταν ένθερμος μπολσεβίκος. Αναφέρει και τις κριτικές που δέχτηκε το έργο του Ταρκόβσκι στην ΕΣΣΔ, αλλά δεν τις θυμάμαι τώρα, εκτός από τα γνωστά περί μικροαστισμού και περί Θεού. Α, συγκεκριμένα για το Σολάρις, ότι του ζήτησαν να κόψει 25 διαφορετικά πράγματα, όπως τη μνεία του Θεού και τη σκηνή όπου ο πρωταγωνιστής περπατάει με τα σώβρακα.

Τέλος, λέει πως η καριέρα του ανοίγει με το πλάνο ενός αγοριού ξαπλωμένου στη ρίζα ενός νεαρού δέντρου και τελειώνει με το πλάνο ενός αγοριού ξαπλωμένου στη ρίζα ενός ξέρακα. Τυχαίο βέβαια, καθώς όταν ο Ταρκόβσκυ τέλειωνε τα γυρίσματα της Θυσίας δεν ήξερε πως ήταν άρρωστος.

Αύριο παίζει τον _Οδοστρωτήρα και το βιολί_ (1961, 46').


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2015)

Συμπαθητική η _Οικογενειακή υπόθεση_ της Αγγελικής Αριστομενοπούλου, για τον γιο του Ψαραντώνη Ψαρογιώργη και την ελληνοαυστραλέζικη οικογένειά του. Η _υπόθεση_ του τίτλου είναι βέβαια η κρητική μουσική.

Απόψε είχα διπλό όφελος: πρώτον, είδα την πολύ όμορφη ταινία του μεγάλου Ινδού σκηνοθέτη Σατυατζίτ Ράυ, _Η μοναχική σύζυγος_ (Charulata), του 1964, ασπρόμαυρη, πάνω σε μια ιστορία του Ταγκόρ. Ηθικός μύθος περί έρωτα και συζυγικής αγάπης, με αβρότητα και ευγένεια. Η κάμερά του, θωπευτική γλυπτική πάνω στο γυναικείο πρόσωπο, εδώ της νέας και όμορφης πρωταγωνίστριάς του Madhabi Mukherjee. Δεύτερο όφελος, είδα την ταινία στο Παγκράτι, στο Παλάς: αυτή τη στιγμή για μένα η πιο καλτ αίθουσα της Αθήνας, τόσο ως προς το χώρο όσο και ως προς τα πρόσωπα...Προλάβετε όσο είναι καιρός...


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2015)

...
Χίλια καλωσορίσετε, χίλια και δυο χιλιάδες
ο κάμπος με τα λούλουδα και με τσι πρασινάδες
Γεια σου, Κωστή!






Πουλάκια, κελαηδήσετε ως είστε μαθημένα
γιατί πουλί ήμουνε κι εγώ κι από τ' αηδόνια αηδόνι

A Family Affair, τρεις γενιές, δύο χώρες, μία μουσική οικογένεια. Τρεις γενιές Ξυλούρηδων επί σκηνής.


----------



## VickyN (Feb 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> Δεύτερο όφελος, είδα την ταινία στο Παγκράτι, στο *Παλάς*: αυτή τη στιγμή για μένα η πιο καλτ αίθουσα της Αθήνας, τόσο ως προς το χώρο όσο και ως προς τα πρόσωπα...Προλάβετε όσο είναι καιρός...



Εννοείς ότι δεν σε διόρθωσε η κυρία στο ταμείο; :)
Εμένα πάντως, την τελευταία φορά που πήγα, μου (ξανα)ξεκαθάρισε ότι ο κινηματογράφος λέγεται «Πάλας».


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Από το βιβλίο του Δ. Φύσσα _Τα σινεμά της Αθήνας_ (που το βρίσκετε εδώ):

*Πάλας / Παλάς / Παλλάς Γ / Πάλλας *
Ιστορικός κινηματογράφος «εις την οδόν Υμηττού, παρά το Τέρμα Παγκρατίου, β΄ τάξεως», που ξεκίνησε το 1925 και συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα (2013). Ξεκίνησε «Παλλάς» με δύο λάμδα, στην πορεία όμως το ένα έφυγε, ώστε να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση με τον ομώνυμο κεντρικό της Βουκουρεστίου, κι έτσι επικράτησε «Πάλας» (αγγλικά) ή «Παλάς» (γαλλικά): παρετυμολόγηση δηλαδή, αφού όλα αυτά έλκουν την καταγωγή από τη φράση «Παλλάς Αθηνά» (=που πάλλει το δόρυ). […]

Να μια εξαιρετική παρουσίαση της σχέσης του «Παλάς» με τη συνοικία 80 χρόνια πριν, ελάχιστα χρόνια μετά το ξεκίνημά του: «Το Παγκράτι προ ολίγων ακόμη ετών κοινωνικώς ευρίσκετο εις πρωτόγονον κατάστασιν.... Από τινων ετών κατέστη μία των κεντρικωτέρων συνοικιών ... Ένας ευσυνείδητος επιχειρηματίας, ο κ. Αθανασιάδης, είχε την έμπνευσιν να δώση εις την συνοικίαν αυτήν και ένα κινηματογράφον, φρονών ότι το θέαμα είναι το βαρόμετρον της τέχνης και του πολιτισμού κάθε τόπου.... Και ο κ. Ευάνθης Αθανασιάδης ίδρυσε το ‘Παλλάς’... (Κινηματογραφικός Αστήρ 11/4/1927)​
Όχι «παλάς» λοιπόν, γιατί έτσι εξακολουθεί να ακούγεται σαν το Παλλάς. Εγγλέζικο «πάλας».


https://www.google.com/maps/@37.967...!1e1!3m2!1s_sae9XWD2AHlwdXC95gPZw!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2015)

VickyN said:


> Εννοείς ότι δεν σε διόρθωσε η κυρία στο ταμείο; :)
> Εμένα πάντως, την τελευταία φορά που πήγα, μου (ξανα)ξεκαθάρισε ότι ο κινηματογράφος λέγεται «Πάλας».


Δεν είχαμε τέτοιο διάλογο, γιατί άφησα τη γυναίκα μου να βγάλει τα εισιτήρια κι εγώ μπήκα να συνεχίσω το τράβηγμα του βίντεο της αίθουσας με το κινητό μου. Αλλά, μια και το ανέφερες: η ταινία άρχιζε στις 19.10, φτάσαμε στις 18.40, και ήταν κλειστά. Τελικά εμφανίστηκε ο κύριος, ο οποίος είπε "σε δέκα λεπτά ανοίγουμε". Του 'πιασα συζήτηση, πώς και νοίκιασε αυτή την παλιά ταινία, κάπως...ουρανοκατέβατα. Μετά, για να περάσει η ώρα, ανεβήκαμε την Υμηττού και τις καφετέριές της ως τη διασταύρωση με την Καισαριανή, και πάλι πίσω. Φτάσαμε πάλι στο σινεμά στις 19.00, με ανάγκη και για κατούρημα. Το σινεμά ήταν ακόμα κλειστό και "θα ανοίξει σε πέντε λεπτά". Στο ταμείο κανείς. Η τζαμόπορτα όμως ήταν ανοιχτή, κι έτσι μπήκαμε μέσα. Ανακάλυψη του χώρου: με τεράστια θερμαντικά σώματα, εφτά τον αριθμό μέσα στην αίθουσα, με το "θεωρείο" από τέσσερις φαρδύτερες καρέκλες στη μέση δεξιά της πλατείας, και με το πανύψηλο ταβάνι. Αλλά και η διαδρομή προς τις τουαλέτες, με τις πολλαπλές πόρτες και το καλτ κυλικείο, προσθέτει ακόμα κι αυτή στην ιδιαιτερότητα του χώρου. Η προβολή της ταινίας, από DVD, με ορατές επί της οθόνης όλες τις εντολές για να ξεκινήσει η προβολή, κάτι που στα λεγόμενα εμπορικά σινεμά συνήθως δεν το βλέπεις. Και τέλος, όταν η ταινία τέλειωσε, σηκωθήκαμε να φύγουμε αλλά είδαμε να ξαναξεκινούν να πέφτουν πολλά ονόματα με μουσική υπόκρουση. Η ταινία είχε κάνει λουπ και ξανάπαιζε από την αρχή, παρότι είχε μόνο μια προβολή μέσα στη βραδιά. Όλα αυτά, συν οι άνθρωποι που το διευθύνουν, έφτιαχναν μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη, συμπαθητική, α λα Τατί ατμόσφαιρα. :)
Γεια σου, daeman!


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Η περίγραφή της εμπειρίας στο σινεμά μου θύμισε λίγο το ένα σινεμά στην Ξάνθη (παλιά πόλη) που ο ιδιοκτήτης μας αποχαιρετούσε αυτοπροσώπως στην έξοδο. Ο ίδιος ήταν και τεχνικός προβολής και συχνά και ταμίας και κυλικειάρχης.


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2015)

Ε, εδώ είναι δύο (γεροντάκια).


----------



## VickyN (Feb 24, 2015)

Ναι, η κυριούλα στο ταμείο και ο κυριούλης στην προβολή και το κυλικείο.
Η δε ώρα που θα ξεκινήσει η προβολή του δεύτερου μέρους είναι καλοφυλαγμένο μυστικό. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

VickyN said:


> Η δε ώρα που θα ξεκινήσει η προβολή του δεύτερου μέρους είναι καλοφυλαγμένο μυστικό. :)



Ναι, αλλά έχουν _δεύτερο_ μέρος, κάτι που σιγά σιγά χάνεται στα μούλτιπλεξ και τα υπερεκσυγχρονισμένα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2015)

SBE said:


> Η περιγραφή της εμπειρίας στο σινεμά μου θύμισε λίγο το ένα σινεμά στην Ξάνθη (παλιά πόλη) που ο ιδιοκτήτης μας αποχαιρετούσε αυτοπροσώπως στην έξοδο. Ο ίδιος ήταν και τεχνικός προβολής και συχνά και ταμίας και κυλικειάρχης.



Καμ του δώθε, να σου πει την _καλησπέρα_, το _τα ρέστα σας_, την _καλή διασκέδαση_, την _καλή όρεξη_ και την _καληνύχτα _ο κύριος Τηλέμαχος, σ' ένα ανακαινισμένο αλλά ακόμα χαριτωμένο και φιλικό σινεμαδάκι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από το βιβλίο του Δ. Φύσσα _Τα σινεμά της Αθήνας_ (που το βρίσκετε εδώ):
> *Πάλας / Παλάς / Παλλάς Γ / Πάλλας *
> Ιστορικός κινηματογράφος «εις την οδόν Υμηττού, παρά το Τέρμα Παγκρατίου, β΄ τάξεως», που ξεκίνησε το 1925 και συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα (2013). ​...














«Ήρχισε λειτουργούν το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ»... 

http://cineanamnisi.blogspot.gr/2012/06/blog-post_9245.html


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2015)

Σαν βέρος βυρωνοπαγκρατιώτης, πιστοποιώ ότι το όνομα του κινηματογράφου προφερόταν επί δεκαετίες από το συνοικιακό πόπολο σαν παροξύτονο (Πάλας, όχι Παλάς).


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Είδα χτες την ταινία *Citizenfour* που πήρε το όσκαρ ντοκιμαντέρ την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Εντυπώσεις: 
ΟΚ, το Όσκαρ το πήρε όχι για τη φοβερή πλοκή και τη μεγάλη δράση, και σε κάποιο σημείο έκανε μια κοιλιά, αλλά προφανώς το πήρε για τη θεματολογία (NSA) και για το ότι μας έδειξε πώς εξελίχθηκε η υπόθεση στο Χογκ Κογκ και τί γινόταν πριν τη δημοσιότητα (και πίσω από τις κάμερες), οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι περιέχει ενδιαφέροντα ντοκουμέντα. 
Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ταινίας είναι γυρισμένο στο δωμάτιο του Σνόουντεν, σε ένα ξενοδοχείο, και περιλαμβάνει τις συζητήσεις του Σνόουντεν με τους δύο δημοσιογράφους που έφεραν στη δημοσιότητα την ιστορία. Δηλαδή στα στιγμιότυπα που βλέπουμε ο Σνόουντεν δεν είναι ακόμα καταζητούμενος κλπ κλπ. 
Μαθαίνουμε διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα για τον Σνόουντεν, όπως π.χ. ότι έχει εξαιρετική ευφράδεια ή ίσως απλά να είχε προβάρει στο μυαλό του για καιρό αυτά που ήθελε να πει. Αναφέρει ότι προέρχεται από στρατιωτική οικογένεια αλλά δεν θέλει δημοσιότητα για την οικογένειά του (που μου έλυσε την απορία πώς και δεν τους είδαμε ή δεν τους ακούσαμε καθόλου), μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο στην σύντροφό του η οποία νομίζει ότι έχει πάει ταξίδι για δουλειές κάπου εντός ΗΠΑ, και γενικά δείχνει ψύχραιμος και σε μια φάση φτιάχνει το μαλλί για να βγει στις κάμερες ενώ στο βάθος η τηλεόραση παίζει την είδησή του. 
Δείχνει και κάποια στιγμιότυπα από συνάντηση του Occupy που συζητάνε για το πώς να αποφεύγουν τα μέλη την παρακολούθηση των αρχών, και μου έκανε εντύπωση το κομμάτι αυτό, γιατί το στήσιμο και οι φάτσες κλπ ήταν ακριβώς σα συνέλευση σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, με θέμα τις καταλήψεις, και περίμενες να αρχίσουν να μιλάνε περί ένοπλης πάλης, να ξεθάβουν ιστορικές διαφορές του 19ου αιώνα κλπ και τελικά ήταν σα να έβλεπες συζήτηση μεταξύ ενοριτών στο εντευκτήριο της εκκλησίας. Πολιτισμένα, χαμηλών τόνων κλπ. Το οποίο εμένα με πείθει ότι πρόκειται για πραγματικά αγανακτισμένους πολίτες, οι οποίοι κοιτάνε να διορθώσουν αυτό που θεωρούν στραβό με νόμιμο τρόπο, κι όχι για αργόσχολους επαναστάτες του γλυκού νερού που απλά θέλουν να ξεσπάσουν.
Αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars, but in ourselves — that we are underlings.
> Το λάθος δεν είναι στ' άστρα μας...
> Το λέει ο Κάσσιος (στον Βρούτο, βέβαια) στη 2η σκηνή της 1ης πράξης του _Ιούλιου Καίσαρα_.


Και οι τίτλοι του ίδιου έργου σε άλλες χώρες — όπως λ.χ. στη Νορβηγία: http://www.penguininked.com/2014/07...the-fault-in-our-stars-from-around-the-world/


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Χτες είδα το T 4 Trouble and the Self-Admiration Society, ντοκιμαντέρ του Δημήτρη Αθυρίδη για τον ροκά Θόδωρο/Terry Παπαντίνα, Καστοριανό, μεγαλωμένο στη Νέα Υόρκη και δράσαντα στη Θεσσαλονίκη από το 1969 και μετά. Μπορείτε να το δείτε στο γιουτούμπι, έχει ενδιαφέρον (αν και θα μπορούσε να μην είναι 1ω52λ αλλά κάνα τέταρτο πιο σύντομο) και καλή μουσική.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Είχα δει πρόπερσι τις 11 Συναντήσεις με τον Πατέρα μου, του Νίκου Κορνήλιου. Απόψε είδα τη Μητριαρχία του, που είναι σαφώς καλύτερη από τις Συναντήσεις, παρά το ανολοκλήρωτο σενάριο στο τέλος (αφού δεν μας εμπλέκει στην κατάληξη της κατάληψης, ποιος ο λόγος να φτιάξει το σενάριο της επαπειλούμενης έξωσης από τον κατειλημμένο χώρο, και τι νόημα είχε η συζήτηση περί βίας; για να μην πω ότι η συζήτηση αυτή με μια έφοδο να επικρέμαται δεν πείθει καθόλου). Αλλά τέλος πάντων, το θέμα είναι ότι ενορχήστρωσε 60 γυναίκες μαζί στον ίδιο χώρο, οι οποίες στη μεγάλη τους πλειοψηφία ερμηνεύουν πάρα πολύ ωραία. Υπάρχει και μια συνέντευξη του σκηνοθέτη για την ταινία στο τελευταίο Αθηνόραμα, με ενδιαφέρουσες απαντήσεις (δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο για τις ερωτήσεις). Εν ολίγοις, σαφώς αξιοθέατη ταινία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 15, 2015)

Costas said:


> Χτες είδα το T 4 Trouble and the Self-Admiration Society, ντοκιμαντέρ του Δημήτρη Αθυρίδη για τον ροκά Θόδωρο/Terry Παπαντίνα, Καστοριανό, μεγαλωμένο στη Νέα Υόρκη και δράσαντα στη Θεσσαλονίκη από το 1969 και μετά. Μπορείτε να το δείτε στο γιουτούμπι, έχει ενδιαφέρον (αν και θα μπορούσε να μην είναι 1ω52λ αλλά κάνα τέταρτο πιο σύντομο) και καλή μουσική.



Τέρρυ Παπαντίνας και T fot Trouble στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 19, 2015)

Μου άρεσε πολύ η _Τετάρτη 04:45_ του Αλέξη Αλεξίου, νουαρ που εκτυλίσσεται μέσα σε μιαν άψογα αισθητικοποιημένη νυχτερινή Αθήνα με φόντο την κρίση του 2010. Το θέμα, πασίγνωστο στο νουαρ: επιχειρηματίας χρωστάει χοντρά λεφτά στη μαφία, αλλά παράλληλα αλληγορία της ελληνικής κρίσης χρέους. Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει νωρίτερα στα δελτία ειδήσεων τις εντάσεις στη Βουλή για το θέμα της ονομαστικής ψηφοφορίας για το νομοσχέδιο για την αντιμετώπιση της ανθρωπιστικής κρίσης και επίσης τους βανδαλισμούς των αναρχοφασιστών στη Νομική και στο Πολυτεχνείο, το συγκεκριμένο αυτό αθηναϊκό φόντο της ταινίας, μιας Αθήνας έτοιμης να εκραγεί από το συσσωρευμένο και συνεχώς εντεινόμενο φορτίο επικρεμάμενης και τελικά όλο και συχνότερα ξεσπάζουσας βίας σε όλα τα μέτωπα, μου φάνηκε πολύ αληθινό μέσα στο αρτίστικο στιλιζάρισμά του. Φωτογραφία υπέροχη, μοντάζ επίσης, οι περισσότερες ερμηνείες πολύ καλές, incl. Μάινας, μουσική του Felizol λειτουργικότατη. Από τις καλύτερες ελληνικές ταινίες της σεζόν, και για ευρύ κοινό, όπως κάθε νουαρ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 19, 2015)

"έχουμε ιδρύσει το μοναδικό κανάλι που παίζει αποκλειστικά ελληνικό σινεμά, το OTE Cinema 3" (Αθηνόραμα)


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2015)

*...
First and Final Frames *- Jacob T. Swinney






What can we learn by examining only the first and final shot of a film? This video plays the opening and closing shots of 55 films side-by-side. Some of the opening shots are strikingly similar to the final shots, while others are vastly different--both serving a purpose in communicating various themes. Some show progress, some show decline, and some are simply impactful images used to begin and end a film.

MUSIC: "Any Other Name" by Thomas Newman
Films used (in order of appearance):



Spoiler



The Tree of Life 00:00
The Master 00:09
Brokeback Mountain 00:15
No Country for Old Men 00:23
Her 00:27
Blue Valentine 00:30
Birdman 00:34
Black Swan 00:41
Gone Girl 00:47
Kill Bill Vol. 2 00:53
Punch-Drunk Love 00:59
Silver Linings Playbook 01:06
Taxi Driver 01:11
Shutter Island 01:20
Children of Men 01:27
We Need to Talk About Kevin 01:33
Funny Games (2007) 01:41
Fight Club 01:47
12 Years a Slave 01:54
There Will be Blood 01:59
The Godfather Part II 02:05
Shame 02:10
Never Let Me Go 02:17
The Road 02:21
Hunger 02:27
Raging Bull 02:31
Cabaret 02:36
Before Sunrise 02:42
Nebraska 02:47
Frank 02:54
Cast Away 03:01
Somewhere 03:06
Melancholia 03:11
Morvern Callar 03:18
Take this Waltz 03:21
Buried 03:25
Lord of War 03:32
Cape Fear 03:38
12 Monkeys 03:45
The World According to Garp 03:50
Saving Private Ryan 03:57
Poetry 04:02
Solaris (1972) 04:05
Dr. Strangelove 04:11
The Astronaut Farmer 04:16
The Piano 04:21
Inception 04:26
Boyhood 04:31
Whiplash 04:37
Cloud Atlas 04:43
Under the Skin 04:47
2001: A Space Odyssey 04:51
Gravity 04:57
The Searchers 05:03
The Usual Suspects 05:23


Καλό κουιζάκι. Και σπουδή.


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2015)

Στο ντοκιμαντέρ _Ο Ξένος στον Ξένο: Δημήτριος Γαλανός, Μπενάρες_, του Γιάννη Τριτσιμπίδα (2001), διαβάζονται και μερικά αποσπάσματα μεταφράσεων του πρώτου αυτού Έλληνα ινδολόγου, και δη Αθηναίου, που έζησε σαράντα χρόνια γύρω από το 1800 στην Ινδία, όπου και πέθανε το 1833. Ο Γαλανός λοιπόν χρησιμοποιούσε τον όρο _μετασωμάτωσις_, που υπάρχει σήμερα στην πετρογραφία, με τη σημασία της μετενσάρκωσης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

...
Μια αναφορά στον Γαλανό στη Λεξιλογία:



jmanveda said:


> Πρώτον, ας μου επιτραπεί να υποβάλω μια εναλλακτική αγγλική μετάφραση του 11:12 (Swami Swarupananda, Advaita Ashrama, Calcutta 1909):
> 
> 11. If the splendour of a thousand suns were to rise up simultaneously in the sky, that would βe like the splendour of that Mighty Being.
> [...]
> ...


----------



## Costas (Mar 26, 2015)

Η Νέα Βαβυλώνα, σοβιετικό βουβό του 1929 για την Κομούνα του Παρισιού των Κόζιντσεφ και Τράουμπεργκ, στο πρώτο της μέρος είναι πανέμορφη, με ωραιότατο μοντάζ που δίνει έναν φρενήρη ρυθμό, χάρη και στη βοήθεια της μουσικής του Σοστακόβιτς. Πολιτικά το φιλμ δεν παίζεται, είναι σούπα, τόσο που θα 'λεγα ότι το στόρυ είναι περισσότερο αφορμή παρά η ουσία της ταινίας. Υπάρχει η γνωστή κριτική (από τον Μαρξ κιόλας) στην Κομούνα ότι δεν ήταν αρκετά "μπολσεβίκικη" (συγνώμη για το πρωθύστερο). Επίσης ασκείται, στο πρόσωπο ενός χωρικού στρατιώτη, μια κριτική βασισμένη στη γνωστή άποψη περί "αντιδραστικής αγροτιάς" της Γαλλίας η οποία πρόδωσε το προλεταριάτο, κριτική που πήγαινε γάντι με την τότε πολιτική του Στάλιν για την κολεχτιβοποίηση. Μα αυτά δεν ακυρώνουν την πολύ μεγάλη ομορφιά της ταινίας, ιδίως του πρώτου της μέρους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2015)

Και η κόπια στο YouTube είναι σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2015)

Αξίζει να πούμε ότι ο Κόζιντσεφ ήταν 23 ετών όταν σκηνοθετούσε την ταινία και ο Σοστακόβιτς 22 όταν έγραφε τη μουσική!


----------



## FotisKart (Mar 27, 2015)

biutiful (2010)




Καταπληκτική ταινία


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2015)

Χτες κουτούλαγα. Ξέχασα λοιπόν να συμπληρώσω ότι στη Νέα Βαβυλώνα υπάρχει και μια ιδιαιτέρως απεχθής προπαγάνδα υπέρ του σταχανοβισμού. Στην αρχή δείχνει μια γυναίκα να δουλεύει θλιβερά μια ραφτομηχανή, εξαντλημένη από το κοπιώδες και το μονότονο της εργασίας, και φυσικά από το ότι γι' αυτή τη δουλειά θα πληρωθεί ένα μισθό πείνας. Στη διάρκεια της Κομούνας όμως δείχνει την ίδια γυναίκα, και άλλες στο φόντο, να δουλεύουν σαν τρελές, με σουρεαλιστική ταχύτητα (σύμφωνα με τις αισθητικές αρχές της Φάμπρικας του Εκκεντρικού Ηθοποιού), στις ίδιες μηχανές, πανευτυχείς, γιατί τώρα οι μηχανές και όλα τα άλλα "μας ανήκουν".


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2015)

Δευτέρωσε το κακό με τις άδειες αίθουσες, αυτή τη φορά στο Στούντιο. Οι δυο μας και τέλος! Κρίμα, γιατί οι Μέρες Έκλειψης (1988) είναι Σοκούροφ, και Σοκούροφ σημαίνει κινηματογραφική ποίηση σε καθαρή μορφή. Εξαιρετικά ατμοσφαιρικό έργο, γυρισμένο στο παρακασπίειο Τουρκμενιστάν, οδυνηρή απεικόνιση ενός κόσμου (της ΕΣΣΔ) που έχει χάσει τον πυρήνα καυσίμου του. Οι κριτικές [1][2] που βρήκα μέσω του imdb τα λένε πολύ καλά, μόνο που ξεχνάνε να εγκωμιάσουν τη θαυμάσια μουσική του Γιούρι Χάνιν, μολονότι αυτή βραβεύτηκε στο πλαίσιο των Ευρωπαϊκών Βραβείων Κινηματογράφου το 1989.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Εντάξει, η συγκεκριμένη Δευτέρα δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν η καλύτερη μέρα για ταινία που απευθύνεται μόνο στους σινεφίλ. Οι θεατές νεαρότερης ηλικίας που βγαίνουν κάθε μέρα θα πηγαίνουν στα multiplex. Τι ώρα πήγες;


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Πήγα στις 20.00.

Απεβίωσε ο Πορτογάλος σκηνοθέτης Μανουέλ ντε Ολιβέιρα


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2015)

Άλεξ, σήμερα ήμουνα στην Ταινιοθήκη για την προβολή του September της Πένυς Παναγιωτοπούλου. Προλόγισαν δύο. Ο ένας, αφού είπε πως η ταινία είχε καλή πορεία στα φεστιβάλ αλλά εμπορικά δεν πήγε καλά στην Ελλάδα, συνέχισε λέγοντας ότι την περασμένη εβδομάδα κόπηκαν στην Ελλάδα τα λιγότερα εισιτήρια των τελευταίων 30 χρόνων.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2015)

Εννοείς σε όλους τους κινηματογράφους και σε όλες τις ταινίες;


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2015)

Δεν το διευκρίνισε, άρα νομίζω πως ναι.


----------



## Costas (Apr 8, 2015)

Πλάκα είχε η ΠΑΝ.δη.ΜΙΑ (ΕΝΑ λοιπόν ΟΛΑ) του Δημήτρη Πιατά! Χάος, αρκετές φτήνιες, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσουν οι φάρσες γιατί έχουν ζωντάνια. Ο ίδιος βέβαια την ονομάζει "μαύρη κωμωδία". Πάντως το 1 αστέρι του Μήτση (Αθηνόραμα) όπως πάντα σκρούτζικο μέχρι ψωροκακίας, το 1 ποπκόρν (απροπό: έχω σιχαθεί να βλέπω κόσμο να τρώει ψυχαναγκαστικά-ρομποτικά ποπκόρν στα σινεμά, και να βρομοκοπάει όλος ο σινεμάς ποπκορνίλα-λαδίλα!) του gimli (Σινεπιβάτες) στηριγμένο σε ψέματα (λέει πως η ταινία έχει προβλήματα σε εικόνα και ήχο, πράγμα που όχι μόνο δεν ισχύει αλλά η ηχοληψία είναι καμπάνα σαν τηλεοπτική παραγωγή), και πιο ισορροπημένη μου φάνηκε του Πολύδωρου (myfilm).

Στα συν για μένα ένα θαυμάσιο ασυνόδευτο σόλο σοπράνο σαξόφωνο του Steve Lacy (αν κατάλαβα καλά, αν και εμένα δεν μου φάνηκε για σοπράνο), καθώς και η (επαν)εμφάνιση της κινηματογραφικής αίθουσας Άστορ, μέσα στη στοά της οδού Κοραή.

Με χάλασε στο ζενερίκ η ορθογραφία "διακόσμ*ι*ση".


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2015)

Κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή πρόταση: Να δημιουργηθεί ξεχωριστό υποφόρουμ με κριτική ταινιών που θα κάνει ο Costas. Θα γίνεται και η ανάλογη προβολή σε ΦΒ και Twitter, και θα περιέχει και κριτική των κριτικών, όπως το αποπάνω ποστ. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, όχι. Εκτός κι αν θεωρηθεί ότι βαραίνω το νήμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ευχαριστώ, όχι. Εκτός κι αν θεωρηθεί ότι βαραίνω το νήμα.


Το βαραίνεις; Ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Θέλω να αναπτυχθεί η δική σου κριτική ανεξάρτητα από το νήμα στο οποίο γράφουν όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Κι άλλοι κάνουμε κριτική των κριτικών. Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο Κώστας ειδικεύεται στον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο. Να μείνει όμως εδώ, να κάνουμε μπούγιο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2015)

Ναι μωρέ. Δεν βλέπω το λόγο για διαχωρισμό. Επίσης, δεν θεωρώ ότι κάνω καμιά κριτική, απλώς παρουσίαση ορισμένων ελληνικών ταινιών που βλέπω φέτος, κι αυτό είν' όλο. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το...κομπλιμέντο! :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 12, 2015)

Άλεξ:
(Καθημερινή, περί της νέας αίθουσας Άστορ ο λόγος)
Γιατί, όμως, να ανοίξει κανείς άλλη μία αίθουσα (υπενθυμίζουμε ότι το καλοκαίρι επέστρεψαν επίσης η «Αλκυονίδα» και το «Στούντιο»), *τη στιγμή που τα στοιχεία δείχνουν ιστορικό χαμηλό αναφορικά με την προσέλευση των θεατών στα σινεμά*; «Θεωρούμε πως μια τέτοια κίνηση θα βοηθήσει τουλάχιστον τις μικρότερου βεληνεκούς ταινίες, οι οποίες δυσκολεύονται να βρουν διανομή. Είναι, επίσης, σημαντικό γι’ αυτού του είδους τις ταινίες να έχουν τον χρόνο τους, δηλαδή να μπορούν να μείνουν για αρκετές εβδομάδες σε προβολή, ώστε να τις μάθει ο κόσμος και να πάει να τις δει».


----------



## Costas (Apr 12, 2015)

Ραντεβού Καμίνη, σήμερα, για το «Αττικόν» (Καθημερινή)

_Κανένα φως από το μέτωπο του «Αττικόν»._

Με τον ιδιοκτήτη (Ιδρυμα Δεκόζη Βούρου) και τον εκμισθωτή των κινηματογράφων «Αττικόν» και «Απόλλων» (Γιώργος και Τάκης Τσακαλάκης) συναντάται σήμερα ο δήμαρχος Αθηναίων, Γιώργος Καμίνης. Στις 12 Φεβρουαρίου, συμπληρώθηκαν τρία χρόνια από τον εμπρησμό του ιστορικού συγκροτήματος.

Παρά τις αρχικές διαβεβαιώσεις, σε αυτούς τους 38 μήνες δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί καμιά απολύτως εργασία στην κατεύθυνση της αποκατάστασης του κτιρίου. Κι ενώ υπάρχει στη διάθεση των ιδιοκτητών κονδύλι της τάξης του 1.700.000 ευρώ από την Περιφέρεια Αττικής, το Ιδρυμα Δεκόζη- Βούρου υποστηρίζει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει χρήση του, καθώς το σχετικό αίτημα πρέπει να συνυπογράψουν όλοι οι ενοικιαστές των καταστημάτων του κτιρίου, ένας εκ των οποίων έχει οδηγηθεί σε πτώχευση, με αποτέλεσμα να αδυνατεί να υπογράψει.

Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να υπάρξει νομοθετική ρύθμιση, με την οποία να μην απαιτείται η συγκατάθεση των ενοικιαστών.


----------



## FotisKart (Apr 16, 2015)

Playing it cool(2015)


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Το _September_ (2013), της Πένης Παναγιωτοπούλου, παρουσιάζει μια μοναχική νέα γυναίκα που έχει χοντρό δέσιμο με το σκύλο της. Παράλληλα έχει μια μικρή σχέση με τη στάνταρ εικόνα της ευτυχίας, δηλ. με μια οικογένεια με δυο παιδιά. Όταν χάνει το σκύλο της από αρρώστεια, αρχίζει και πλευρίζει την οικογένεια αυτή μέσω της συζύγου/μητέρας και των παιδιών. Ο σύζυγος/πατέρας αντιδρά, τη θεωρεί προβληματική, μη νορμάλ. Η μάνα τη ρωτά "γιατί δεν παίρνεις άλλο σκύλο;" Η γυναίκα απαντά "τι είπες;" Η μάνα λέει "τίποτα". Με την αύξηση του κολλήματος, προκαλείται ένταση ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι. Η μόνη γυναίκα αυξάνει την πίεση, που γίνεται σχεδόν εκβιαστική και επικίνδυνη για τα παιδιά. Επέρχεται η ρήξη, και η γυναίκα πετάει πέτρες στον τοίχο της οικογενειακής εστίας, στο κάστρο της ευτυχίας που τελικά την απέρριψε. Άντρα δεν έχει, ούτε ψάχνει. Φεύγει για Σαλαμίνα, στο λεωφορείο ένας μεγαλύτερός της της ανοίγει κουβέντα, αυτή δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Κοιμάται με υπνόσακο στην παραλία και το άλλο πρωί ένα σκυλί την ξυπνά και της κάνει χάδια. Σηκώνεται και αρχίζει να παίζει με τον καινούργιο της σκύλο. Αυλαία.

Μολονότι οι διάλογοι είναι προσεγμένοι, η ταινία δεν απογειώνεται, γιατί δεν απαντήθηκε το ερώτημα "γιατί δεν παίρνεις άλλο σκύλο;" στην αρχή της ταινίας, παρά με ένα "τι είπες; -τίποτα". Κουφό αυτό σαν διάλογος. Γιατί η μάνα δεν επέμεινε στο ερώτημά της; Μιάμιση ώρα ψυχόδραμα για να βρει η γυναίκα έναν άλλο σκύλο, λύση που της είχε προταθεί στην αρχή της ταινίας χωρίς να συζητηθεί ποτέ; Εντάξει, υπάρχει η διαφορά ότι τον πρώτο σκύλο θα τον έπαιρνε αμέσως, ψυχρά, χωρίς την απαραίτητη περίοδο πένθους, ενώ αυτός που βρίσκει τελικά έρχεται στο τέλος, μετά το βάσανο με την οικογένεια, μετά το βαρύ πένθος, και έρχεται τυχαία, όχι ψυχρά ως αντικαταστάτης του προηγούμενου· αλλά και πάλι... Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι η γυναίκα δεν ψάχνει γι' άντρα καθιστά την περίπτωσή της ψιλοπεριθωριακή (είναι νέα, εμφανίσιμη, υγιής και αρτιμελής), και άρα περισσότερο βλέπουμε μια δύσκολη ψυχολογική περίπτωση παρά ένα πανανθρώπινο δράμα.

Η _Μανία_ (1985) του Γιώργου Πανουσόπουλου εμπνέεται από τις Βάκχες του Ευριπίδη. Έχει τα εξής αξιοσημείωτα: είναι γυρισμένη σχεδόν αποκλειστικά μέσα στον Εθνικό Κήπο της Αθήνας (και μάλιστα με νυχτερινές λήψεις με περιπολικά και απελευθερωμένα ζώα να τρέχουν) και έχει ωραία μουσική του Νίκου Ξυδάκη με καλούς μουσικούς. Ως εκεί, όμως.

_Ο Μανάβης_ (2014) του Δημήτρη Κουτσιαμπασάκου πολύ μου άρεσε. Είναι ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για ένα μανάβη και τη γυναίκα του (εμφανίζονται σε στιγμές και άλλοι) που κάνει μια φορά την εβδομάδα περιοδεία στα χωριά της Θεσσαλικής Πίνδου, στην περιοχή Πύλης. Τους παρακολουθεί επί ένα χρόνο-και, κάθε εποχή και ενότητα της ταινίας. Δεν πουλάνε μόνο τη μαναβική τους παρά επισκευάζουν συσκευές γκαζιού, παίρνουν την πίεση, λειτουργούν ως διάμεσοι ανάμεσα στην πόλη και στα χωριά. Τα χωριά έρημα, με γέρους μόνο και γριές, αλλά το καλοκαίρι γεμίζουν κόσμο, οικογένειες, πιτσιρίκια κλπ. Στην ταινία παρελαύνουν λογής-λογής φάτσες του χωριού, το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό, με χιούμορ, με πορτρέτα, με θλίψη για την εγκατάλειψη και τα γηρατειά αλλά και με εγκαρτέρηση ότι η ζωή πρέπει να συνεχιστεί και θα συνεχιστεί. Ένας από τους χωριανούς τραγουδάει α καπέλλα δυο δημοτικά, πολύ ωραία.

Το _Να μ’ αγαπάς_ (2002) του Αντρέα Θωμόπουλου είναι «αφιερωμένο στον Παύλο» (ένας είναι ο Παύλος) και είχε κάκιστη ηχοληψία (λογαριάστε όμως ότι είμαι βαρήκουος). Είναι μια μυθοποιητική προσπάθεια, δεν ξέρω τι νόημα έχει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έφυγα πιο σοφός, και νομίζω αρκούν τα τραγούδια του και χωρίς την ταινία, γιατί η ταινία δεν προσφέρει κάτι καινούργιο, φαίνεται όμως να είναι καρπός αγάπης για τον «Πρίγκιπα».

_Το καναρινί ποδήλατο_ (1999) του Δημήτρη Σταύρακα (βραβείο καλύτερης ταινίας και α’ αντρικού ρόλου στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης, Χρυσή Πεταλούδα στο Φεστιβάλ Ταινιών για Παιδιά και Νέους Ενήλικες του Ισπαχάν) είναι μια συγκινητική ιστορία ενός δασκάλου της 6ης τάξης δημοτικού που προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει ένα αγόρι που ακόμα δεν ξέρει να διαβάζει ούτε να κάνει πράξεις. Όλοι, ακόμα και οι γονείς του, θεωρούν ότι απλά δεν παίρνει τα γράμματα. Όμως το παιδί δεν είναι χαζό: έχει συναρμολογήσει μόνο του ένα κανονικό (καναρινί) ποδήλατο. Ο δάσκαλος έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με τον διευθυντή του σχολείου όταν αποφασίζει να το χρίσει ταμία μιας σχολικής έκθεσης βιβλίου. Ο διευθυντής και οι άλλοι δάσκαλοι (που τους βλέπουμε ελάχιστα) θεωρούν ότι τους κάνει έμμεσα κριτική, ότι δεν προσπάθησαν αρκετά με το παιδί. Το παιδί βελτιώνεται αργά αλλά σταθερά, τα βγάζει πέρα ως ταμίας, αλλά μια μέρα που ο δάσκαλος απουσιάζει λόγω ασθένειας ο αντικαταστάτης του δασκάλου το ξεμπροστιάζει και το παιδί ξανακυλάει. Οπότε το σκάει και καταφεύγει στο χωριό των διακοπών του, στον μοναχικό του παράδεισο, εκεί όπου έφτιαξε και το ποδήλατό του και όπου ψαρεύει μακάριο. Ο δάσκαλος φαντάζεται ότι ίσως έχει πάει εκεί και πάει και το βρίσκει. Το πείθει, παρά τις αντιρρήσεις του, να ξαναπροσπαθήσει, να γυρίσει στην τάξη και να συνεχίσει τη μάχη.

Η ταινία έχει μια δευτερεύουσα πλοκή, με την κοπέλα που αγαπάει ο δάσκαλος (και τον αγαπάει και αυτή). Λόγω μιας παρεξήγησης όμως νομίζει πως εκείνη τον απατά, και γίνεται έξαλλος μαζί της. Η πλοκή αυτή, 1ον δεν έχει καμιά οργανική σχέση με τη βασική πλοκή, απλώς χρησιμεύει στο κλισέ που βλέπουμε και στις χολλυγουντιανές ταινίες, όπου ο ντετέκτιβ είναι πάντοτε διαζευγμένος, επιχειρεί ο άνθρωπος υπό δύσκολες προσωπικές συνθήκες. 2ον, μας παρουσιάζει έναν νέο άντρα ο οποίος είναι απείρως ευαίσθητος με το «προβληματικό» παιδί και εντελώς ντούρος και παλιομοδίτικα άτεγκτος με την κοπέλα αυτή. Αυτό δημιουργεί μια ανισορροπία, κάτι το αφύσικο στην περσόνα του δασκάλου.

Επιπλέον, ο διάλογος δεν στέκει. Της λέει κάποια στιγμή «απορώ με το θράσος σου που με πήρες τηλέφωνο μετά από αυτό που έγινε!» ενώ «αυτό που έγινε» ήταν ότι αυτός της τηλεφώνησε στο ξενοδοχείο που έμενε εκείνη στη Σπάρτη όπου δούλευε σ’ ένα γύρισμα (είναι ηθοποιός), και ζήτησε «το δωμάτιο 11», και ο ρεσεψιονίστας τον συνέδεσε κατά λάθος με το 12, και το σήκωσε ένας άντρας, οπότε ο δάσκαλός μας νόμισε πως ήταν ο γκόμενος, δεν είπε τίποτα κι έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο. Δηλ. η κοπέλα δεν είχε ιδέα. Άρα όταν ο δάσκαλος της λέει «με ποιο θράσος μου τηλεφώνησες μετά από αυτό που έγινε!» η φυσιολογική αντίδραση θα ήταν «τι έγινε; Σε τι αναφέρεσαι;» και η παρεξήγηση θα λυνόταν αναγκαστικά, ενώ στην ταινία αυτή τον κοιτάει με το στόμα ανοιχτό, σαν να ξέρει "τι έγινε" και να μην έχει τι να απαντήσει, πράγμα άτοπο. Μα τόσο δύσκολο είναι να γράψουν μια σκηνή με φυσιολογικές αντιδράσεις ;

Τέλος πάντων, στο τέλος της ταινίας μαθαίνουμε πως το στόρυ βασίζεται σε μια αληθινή ιστορία ενός δασκάλου.

_Ο Ψύλλος_ (1990) του Δημήτρη Σπύρου είναι και αυτό παιδική ουσιαστικά ταινία. Σ’ ένα χωριό της ορεινής Ολυμπίας, το 1965, ένα φτωχό χωριατόπαιδο βγάζει μόνο του μια χειρόγραφη εφημερίδα, τον Ψύλλο. Το χωριό τον ειρωνεύεται ή δεν τον βοηθάει, εκτός από τη συμμαθήτριά του με την οποία συμπαθιόνται και από έναν χωριανό, μεγάλο, ιδιοφυΐα στα νιάτα του που επίσης τον περιθωριοποίησε το χωριό. Όμως η περίπτωσή του γίνεται γνωστή, καθώς την εφημερίδα τη στέλνει σε όλη την Ελλάδα με τον ταχυδρόμο. Έτσι έρχεται να κάνει ρεπορτάζ γι’ αυτόν μια δημοσιογράφος από την Αθήνα. Στο μεταξύ αυτός το ‘χει σκάσει, μετά από ένα επεισόδιο με τον δάσκαλο του χωριού. Το χωριό τον ψάχνει και εντέλει τον αγκαλιάζει, θέλοντας να τον χρησιμοποιήσει γιατί διαβλέπει όφελος από τη δημοσιότητα, και ερχομό τουριστών. Αυτός αρνείται ν’ αλλάξει το όνομα της εφημερίδας του επί το ευπρεπέστερον. Λογοδίνεται ανεπισήμως με τη συμμαθήτριά του και μετά φεύγει με το τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς για τον Πύργο, για να δει πώς είναι ένα τυπογραφείο, ίσως σαν εκείνο που χειριζόταν μόνος του ο ήρωάς του ο Θωμάς Έντισον στην ίδια ηλικία. Φεύγει από τον Πύργο με το τρένο κρατώντας στα χέρια του τον _Ψύλλο, Β’ περίοδος_, έντυπο πια και όχι χειρόγραφο.

Η Αλκυονίδα (όπου είδα τα περισσότερα απ’ αυτά) αξίζει σαφώς τη στήριξη. Παίζει πολλά έργα, λειτουργεί λίγο σαν ταινιοθήκη. Γενικά βέβαια είναι, όπως και παλιά, κολλημένη με το ΚΚΕ. (Το ομόσταβλο Στούντιο διοργάνωσε αφιέρωμα στα 145 [!] χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Λένιν, απόψε δε η Αλκυονίδα είχε πάγκο με εκδόσεις αποκλειστικά της Σύγχρονης Εποχής, με την ευκαιρία ενός αφιερώματος στον Ναζίμ Χικμέτ). Απροπό, αγόρασα από τον πάγκο μια νέα έκδοση του τμήματος ιστορίας της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ: _Το ΚΚΕ στον ιταλοελληνικό πόλεμο 1940-41 –Οι αποφάσεις της Κομμουνιστικής Διεθνούς, Τα 3 γράμματα του Ν. Ζαχαριάδη, Η θέση της «Παλιάς Κεντρικής Επιτροπής»_. Σύγχρονη Εποχή, Μάρτης 2015. Φρέσκο φρέσκο! Επίσης είδα εκεί ότι η New Star (η οποία λειτουργεί την Αλκυονίδα και το Στούντιο) έχει εκδώσει κουτί με 6 DVD, με 6 ταινίες του Κώστα Σφήκα αντί του…ευτελούς ποσού των 80 ευρώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2015)

Λοιπόν, απ' όλα αυτά εμένα ίσως θα με ενδιαφέρει ο _Ψύλλος_ — και λέω να τον δω εδώ.

(Και πάντα με ευχαριστίες. Οι στιγμές Αλκυονίδας και Στούντιο είναι πάντα συνδυασμένες με στιγμές ευδαιμονίας μέσα κι έξω από τη χούντα.)


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Ε, καλή θέαση!

(Παρακαλώ!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2015)

Την άντεξα τη γραφικότητα και την είδα όλη. Ίσως με κράτησε το χωριό (Διάσελλα Ηλείας) και η ατμόσφαιρα της δεκαετίας του 1960. Μα πώς αντέχεις και παίρνεις τόσο μεγάλες δόσεις ελληνικού κινηματογράφου; Έχεις περάσει κάποιου είδους μιθριδατισμό;

Έχω αναφέρει πουθενά ότι στην πρώτη γυμνασίου είχα γράψει ένα αστυνομικό αρκετών σελίδων το οποίο νοίκιαζα στους συμμαθητές μου; Κάπου το 'χω καταχωνιασμένο και θα πρέπει να το βρω, να θυμηθώ πώς ήταν η σχολική γλώσσα εκείνης της εποχής.


----------



## Earion (Apr 26, 2015)

Αχ, στην αρχή των τραγουδιών
το αχ είναι γραμμένο.
Είναι γλυκό, είναι πικρό,
είναι κι ονειρεμένο.






_Στην αρχή των τραγουδιώ_ν. Μουσική Νίκος Ξυδάκης, στίχοι Κώστας Γουδής. Από την ταινία του Νίκου Πανουσόπουλου _Μανία_.


----------



## Costas (Apr 27, 2015)

Το οποίο τραγούδι παίζει στα γράμματα, στο τέλος, και όχι στη διάρκεια της ταινίας!



nickel said:


> Την άντεξα τη γραφικότητα και την είδα όλη. Ίσως με κράτησε το χωριό (Διάσελλα Ηλείας) και η ατμόσφαιρα της δεκαετίας του 1960. Μα πώς αντέχεις και παίρνεις τόσο μεγάλες δόσεις ελληνικού κινηματογράφου; Έχεις περάσει κάποιου είδους μιθριδατισμό;


Εδώ αντέχω και διαβάζω το βιβλίο της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ για τον ιταλοελληνικό πόλεμο (π.χ.: "Δικτατορικά καθεστώτα είχαν ακόμα επιβληθεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1930 σε όλες τις Βαλτικές χώρες, οι οποίες δεν είχαν ακόμα *προσχωρήσει* στην ΕΣΣΔ"), και δεν θ' αντέξω μια γλυκιά παιδική ταινία για ένα παιδί που γράφει μόνο του εφημερίδα σ' ένα κωλοχώρι; Πάντως, αν εξαιρέσω τη σκηνή της νεροτριβής και της φιλοξενίας στη "Γυναίκα", το υπόλοιπο δεν το θεωρώ ηθογραφικό, το θεωρώ αρκετά "αληθινό" στις πραγματικότητες που περιγράφει. Αντιθέτως, ανυπόφορα στημένος μου φάνηκε ο _Μακεδονικός Γάμος_ του Τάκη Κανελλόπουλου, που τον είδα στο Γιουτούμπι.


----------



## Costas (Apr 27, 2015)

Είδα το _Στη φωλιά του χρόνου_, ντοκιμαντέρ του Αλέξανδρου Παπαηλιού (_Πατρίδα είναι η παιδική ηλικία_) (σενάριο Χαράς Φράγκου). Είχε συνεντεύξεις από έναν βιολόγο (και φωτογράφο και τώρα οδηγό φύσης στις Κυκλάδες), έναν γεωλόγο και μια ορνιθολόγο που ζουν (ή ζούσαν) στην Πύλο, στο δέλτα του Αξιού και στο Λαύριο, αντίστοιχα. Μιλάνε για το δρόμο που διάλεξαν, για τις δυσκολίες τους κλπ. Ταινία χωρίς κεντρική ιδέα, πέρα από το να δείξει αυτούς τους τρεις ανθρώπους και τη διαδρομή τους. Ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα λένε, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά ψιλοβαρέθηκα. Τον βιολόγο-φωτογράφο Andrea Bonelli τον γνώριζα από ένα ωραίο φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα του 2004 με τίτλο "Πετάνε, έρπουν .... στο Μυστρά". Στα συν της ταινίας η πεντακάθαρη φωτογραφία και ηχοληψία, οι υγρότοποι με χιλιάδες πουλιά πάνω σε υδρόβια δέντρα που νομίζεις πως είσαι σε άλλη ήπειρο και η διαπίστωση ότι στην Ελλάδα ζουν...χαμαιλέοντες! Στα πλην, η ανέμπνευστη και μονότονη μουσική. Η προβολή ήταν δωρεάν (for once!) και στο κοινό είδα και τη Βασούλα την Παπανδρέου. Αγέραστη!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Ενδιαφέροντα τιτιβίσματα για τον _Αστακό_ του Λάνθιμου.

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231408089

Π.χ.
The Lobster: Buñuel for a post-Tinder world. Nerve-twingeingly funny, meticulously composed. Colin Farrell is _In Bruges_-good. 

Για το Tinder, εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinder_(application)


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2015)

Να μαζέψω κι εγώ ένα απάνθισμα αρνητικών τιτιβισμάτων από τις Κάννες; Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την ταινία, που δεν την έχω δει καν, πρόβλημα έχω με την μόδα τελευταία να χρησιμοποιούν όλοι αυτό το πρόγραμμα που σου βάζει τα τουίτ στη σειρά και να κάνουν αρθρογραφία. 

Όσο για την ταινία, ελπίζω να μην αποδειχτεί περίπτωση σκηνοθέτη που με το που του έρχονται όλα τα λεφτά του Χόλιγουντ φτιάχνει μετριότητες (κι έχουμε παραδείγματα τέτοιων πολλά, από τα δικά μας, το Βούλγαρη, από άλλους, σχεδόν όλους τους Γερμανούς κλπ). 

Σκεφτόμουνα νωρίτερα ότι πολύ θα ήθελα να ζούσε ο Αγγελόπουλος, γιατί μάλλον θα διαγωνιζόταν ταινία του στις Κάννες φέτος, και να έπαιρνε ο Λάνθιμος το Χρυσό Φοίνικα, για να απολαύσει το κοινό Αγγελοπουλικό σώου διαμαρτυρίας. 

Από τις Κάννες μου λείπουν οι ανταποκρίσεις της Ροζίτας Σώκου (ναι, είμαι τόσο παλιά). Οι βρετανικές εφημερίδες είναι για τα σκουπίδια στο ζήτημα αυτό, είναι εμφανές από τις ανταποκρίσεις ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι τους πάνε εκεί για να τα πιούν και να κάνουν ηλιοθεραπεία και αν πετύχουν κανέναν αγγλόφωνο να του πάρουν συνέντευξη. Ευτυχώς, για τους αγγλόφωνους υπάρχει κι η New York Times που έχει σοβαρές και σωστές ανταποκρίσεις από τις Κάννες. Τουλάχιστον είχε μέχρι πέρσι, φέτος δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως βρήκα γουστόζικα τα τιτιβίσματα και είναι σαν μικρές ψηφίδες που μου συνέθεσαν, θετικές κι αρνητικές μαζί, μια αρκετά ικανοποιητική εικόνα του τι πρέπει να περιμένω. Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το τιτίβισμα που έλεγε:

THE LOBSTER: A potential revelation for critics and audiences... who have never seen a Marco Ferreri movie. 

Χαζομαρούλα, βέβαια, λες και τέλειωσαν οι Φερέρι μαζί με τον Φερέρι.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2015)

Αντίστοιχα κάτι που διάβαζα: ο πρωταγωνιστής είπε ερωτηθείς ότι ο τίτλος έχει να κάνει με τη μακροβιότητα των αστακών και σχολίαζε ο κριτικός του Variety "the tasty crustacean’s rich associations with the Surrealist movement appear to have slipped his mind". 
Αυτό μας λέει τη γνώμη τους για τον Φάρελ, το δικό σου μας λέει κάτι για το πώς βλέπει το επίπεδο των γνώσεων ιστορίας του κινηματογράφου που έχουν θεατές και κριτικοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2015)

*Sir Christopher Lee dies at 93*


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Για πολύ λίγο με πρόλαβες...
Ας βάλω τουλάχιστον δυο-τρεις ταινιούλες:
The City of the Dead (1960)




The Gorgon (1964)




Horror Express (1972)





Και τα δύο ιερά τέρατα της Hammer films θυμούνται τα παλιά:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2015)

Κι ας βάλω κι εγώ λίγο πνεύμα των εορτών:


Zazula said:


> Ναι, ο _γνωστός _Κρίστοφερ Λι:


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2015)

...
"I'm sick of the scaring, the terror, the fright.
I'm tired of being something that goes bump in the night.
I'm bored with leering my horrible glances,
And my feet hurt from dancing those skeleton dances.
I don't like graveyards, and I need something new.
There must be more to life than just yelling,
'Boo!'"

_The Nightmare before Christmas_ narrated by Christopher Lee


"I could die for you in every way known to man, and in a few ways known only to scriptwriters. I could see now that provided I remained fit, the future held many more deaths yet. I could only hope that they would serve some purpose, and that perhaps a reputation might come in the same way as a coral formation, which is made up of a deposit of countless tiny corpses."
~ Christopher Lee

The many deaths of Sir Christopher Lee







My Way - Christopher Lee







 And the Raven, never flitting, still is sitting, _still _is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
 And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon’s that is dreaming,
 And the lamp-light o’er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
 Shall be lifted—nevermore!






"Quoth the Raven 'Nevermore'"
quoth the Raven nevermore.


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2015)

Πέθανε σε νοσοκομείο του Καΐρου ο Ομάρ Σαρίφ (Μισέλ Ντιμίτρι Σαλχούμπ) (1932-2015).






;) Για τον Κώστα​​


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2015)

Είδα χτες τον Αστακό, του Γιώργου Λάνθιμου. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί κάποιοι το είπαν ακαταλαβίστικο κττ. Μια ιστορίας αγάπης είναι, με μοντέρνο περίβλημα, βεβαίως, μέσα σ' έναν φανταστικό αλλά παροντικό κόσμο, και μάλιστα με χάπυ εντ (έστω και με κάποιες απώλειες). Στο πρώτο μέρος, ο ήρωας αντιστέκεται στην ψευτιά των συμβατικών σχέσεων που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να συνάπτονται, ή και αδυνατεί να τις συνάψει γιατί δεν είναι καλός "ηθοποιός", δεν υποκρίνεται καλά. Στο δεύτερο μέρος, αντιστέκεται στο αντίθετο, δηλ. σ' ένα μοντέλο ζωής όπου το άτομο, το μοναχικό άτομο, είναι βασιλιάς, και το σμίξιμο με άλλους απαγορεύεται. Τελικά, μέσα από τις χαραμάδες τις οποίες ποτέ δεν καταφέρνουν να κλείσουν τα συστήματα της υποταγής, προκύπτει ένα "αυθεντικό" ζευγάρι.

Η ταινία έχει ελαφρώς αστυνομκή πλοκή, ελεγχόμενη ψυχρή βία (τύπου Κυνόδοντα), ανθρώπινες σχέσεις (ετερόφυλες), και ηρωική έξοδο. Μάλλον το λανθιμικό αγρίμι τιθασεύτηκε...Ωραία φωτογραφία, ωραία μουσική υπόκρουση (διάφορα κουαρτέτα εγχόρδων) και, από ελληνική μουσική, ένα τραγούδι του Αττίκ καθώς και, στα γράμματα στο τέλος, η Σοφία Λόρεν στο "Τι 'ν' αυτό που το λένε αγάπη".


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2015)

Costas said:


> ...καθώς και, στα γράμματα στο τέλος, η Σοφία Λόρεν στο "Τι 'ν' αυτό που το λένε αγάπη".



What is this thing they call love (_Boy on a Dolphin_) - Sophia Loren & Tony Maroudas






Φρεγάτα άνοιξε πανιά στην Ύδρα και χορεύει
Να ζούσα τότε, να 'μουν νιος και να με κανακεύει


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2015)

H Julie London το τραγουδά με αγγλικούς στίχους στην ταινία. Να μην ξεχάσουμε ότι η σύνθεση είναι του Τάκη Μωράκη.






There's a tale that they tell of a dolphin
And a boy made of gold.
With the shells and the pearls in the deep,
He has lain many years fast asleep
What they tell of the boy on a dolphin,
Who can say if it's true?
Should he rise from the depths of the ocean,
Any wish that you wish may come true.
You say "he's only a statue, and what can a statue achieve?"
And yet, while I'm gazing at you,
My heart tells my head to believe.
If the boy whom the gods have enchanted
Should arise from the sea,
And the wish of my heart could be granted,
I would wish that you loved only me.


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> H Julie London το τραγουδά με αγγλικούς στίχους στην ταινία. ...



Στους τίτλους αρχής της ταινίας, με υποβρύχια πλάνα:






Γοργόνα είδα στα νερά της Ύδρας να βουτάει
σφουγγάρια βγάζει απ' το βυθό και στη στεριά τα πάει

Και με μετάφραση των αγγλικών στίχων, η οποία θέλει μια γερή επιμέλεια:






Η ταινία παρουσιάζει αρκετά μέρη στην Ελλάδα όπως ήταν το 1956 που γυρίστηκε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2015)

...
Αrchidirector - Federico Babina
































































Πόσο, μα πόσο τους πέτυχε! Έχει κι άλλους σκηνοθέτες, και όχι μόνο. Εξαιρετικός.


----------



## natandri (Dec 3, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Αrchidirector - Federico Babina
> 
> Πόσο, μα πόσο τους πέτυχε! Έχει κι άλλους σκηνοθέτες, και όχι μόνο. Εξαιρετικός.



Ναι...
http://flavorwire.com/548522/convincing-posters-that-cast-classic-stars-in-contemporary-films/15


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2015)

natandri said:


> Ναι...
> http://flavorwire.com/548522/convincing-posters-that-cast-classic-stars-in-contemporary-films/15



Peter Stults: "What if..." Movies reimagined for another time & place...

The concept: films of a certain era belonging to another era and everything that would follow: who would be the stars, the filmmakers? How would the film be marketed? A lot of liberty and a lot of fun within the world of "What If."

Volume 1







Το μιαρό* ερώτηξε «Θα 'χει μακρύ χειμώνα;»
και τση μαρμότας γίνηκε στον άπαντα αιώνα


Volume II, Volume III, Volume IV

Volume V:







Bonus, the Big Zappowski:






* μιαρό: (ιδιωματικό): μικρόσωμο ζώο του δάσους ή μεγάλο έντομο που προκαλεί ζημιά σε καλλιέργειες (στην κρητική διάλεκτο) μιαρά θεωρούνται π.χ. οι ασβοί, οι σκαντζόχοιροι, τα ποντίκια, τα φίδια, κ.ά. καθώς και οι ακρίδες, οι πρασάγγουρες κ.ά.

μιαρό @ slang.gr


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 4, 2015)

Χαχα! _Ian Holm as Bilbo Baggins_! Σωστός!


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2015)

*Πέρασα κι εγώ από κει κι είχα παπούτσια από χαρτί - Παραμύθια για πάντα* (2013, Βασίλης Λουλές)
Διάφορες γιαγιάδες και παππούδες, αγρότισσες και αγρότες της περιοχής Μετεώρων (Ράξα, Διάβα κ.ά.) και του νομού Τρικάλων γενικότερα αφηγούνται παραμύθια. Τα παραμύθια τα βρήκα πολύ μέτρια (ένα είχε τα στοιχεία της Λερναίας Ύδρας), αλλά είχε ενδιαφέρον ως προς τη σύγκριση μεταξύ των αφηγητών (κάποια τα ακούμε από διάφορους, με μοντάζ όπου ο ένας συνεχίζει τον άλλον ή όπου λένε το ίδιο κομμάτι ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του) και επίσης για τα γλωσσικά και για την ομιλία. Συστηματικοί οι τύποι χόρευάμαν, μεγάλωνάμαν (χορεύαμε, μεγαλώναμε) κττ. Εξαιρετική η ποιότητα της ηχογράφησης, καμπάνα, και το ίδιο και στο κινητό μου, αν και στο πισί είναι πιο χαμηλή αλλά πάντως καλή. Οπότε την ανεβάζω εδώ, για τυχόν ενδιαφερόμενους γι' αυτό το ντοκουμέντο.

*aPolis* (2015, Κατερίνα Τζόβα) 
Μια γριά Πολίτισσα θυμάται τη ζωή της την περίοδο 1942-1955, παιδούλα και νεαρή μάνα, και η σκηνοθέτιδα σκηνοθετεί τις αναφορές της γυρίζοντας σκηνές με ηθοποιούς. Πρώτον, η γριά δε λέει και τίποτα ενδιαφέρον, ψήγματα μόνο, και οι ιστορικές αναφορές είναι ανθυποέμμεσες. Π.χ. στο 1942 που έγινε η εξοντωτική φορολόγηση των περιουσιών, το μόνο που ακούμε είναι ότι "ο τάδε είναι στην Ανατολή" (στα τάγματα εργασίας για όσους δεν είχαν να πληρώσουν τον δημευτικό φόρο κατά Ελλήνων και Αρμενίων), αναφορά που ούτε εξηγείται, λες και όλοι είμαστε Πολίτες και πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι έγινε τότε. Για το πογκρόμ του 1955 λέει δυο λόγια παραπάνω. Αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο, διότι η κυρία είναι και πολύ προχωρημένης ηλικίας και δυσκολεύεται να μιλήσει, οπότε ό,τι μπορεί κάνει, να υποθέσω, αν και πιθανόν είναι η σκηνοθέτιδα που διάλεξε αυτό το ισχνότατο γεύμα πληροφοριών. Το χειρότερο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι οι σκηνές που γυρίζει η σκηνοθέτιδα με τους ηθοποιούς είναι ανούσιες, ασήμαντες, με ολίγη φτενή σάλτσα αρτ σίνεμα. Κοινώς, μάπα το καρπούζι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2016)

Απόψε στις 11μμ. η ΕΡΤ παίζει τον_ Μανάβη_, για τον οποίον έγραφα πέρσι εδώ.






nickel: :up:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2016)

Χθες το βράδυ εγκαινίασα τη συνδρομή μου στο Netflix βλέποντας αυτή την ταινία: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1243974/?ref_=nv_sr_1. Η βαθμολογία της δεν ήταν σπουδαία, αλλά μ' αρέσουν οι πρωταγωνιστές και το θέμα ήταν υποτίθεται ελαφρό και ευχάριστο. Τι απογοήτευση! Αναρωτήθηκα ποιος ηλίθιος έδωσε τα λεφτά του σ' αυτόν τον σεναριογράφο και σκηνοθέτη για να βάλει αυτούς τους καλούς ηθοποιούς να λένε τέτοιες πιπεριές! Γελοιωδέστερους διαλόγους σπάνια θα βρει κανένας σε ταινία.

Είδα την ταινία με σύνδεση του λάπτοπ στην τηλεόραση. Έχω παραγγείλει αυτό εδώ για απευθείας streaming στην τηλεόραση χωρίς μεσολάβηση λάπτοπ. Όταν το παραλάβω θα σας πω τι γίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2016)

Εμ, πόσο περιεχόμενο να γυριστεί πια για να γεμίζουν όλες οι πλατφόρμες;

Με τι ταχύτητα συνδέεσαι στο διαδίκτυο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2016)

Στον υπολογιστή που έχει ενσύρματη σύνδεση, φτάνω σε ταχύτητες τα 10-11 Mbps, αλλά έχω ήδη ζητήσει αναβάθμιση σε VDSL από την OTENET. Στο λάπτοπ που ήταν με wifi, δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω. Δεν ήταν άριστη, αλλά με την αναβάθμιση υπολογίζω να βελτιωθεί.
Νομίζω ότι εσύ στη γειτονιά σου έχεις πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2016)

Μπα, κι εμένα 11-12 Mbps μού δίνει, και χωρίς προοπτική VDSL. Μού έχουν πει πάντως ότι για streaming αρκούν πολύ μικρότερες ταχύτητες (3-4 Mbps) αλλά δεν έχω σχετικά στοιχεία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2016)

Τεχνολογία! Εγώ εντυπωσιαζομαι ακόμα όταν γράφω από το τηλέφωνο (κι ας μη μου βάζει όλους τους τόνους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2016)

Μα γιατί δεν σας βάζει τόνους το τηλέφωνο; Μια χαρά τόνους βάζει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2016)

Το δικό μου τηλέφωνο δεν βάζει *μόνο του* όλους τους τόνους, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο μοτίβο για αυτή τη συμπεριφορά. Άλλοτε γράφω "ειναι" και μου βγάζει μόνο του το σωστό "είναι", και άλλοτε δεν το βγάζει και πρέπει να γυρίσω πίσω και να ξαναγράψω τη λέξη βάζοντας εγώ τον τόνο. Αλλά αυτό ισχύει επειδή έχω επιλέξει την αυτόματη συμπλήρωση των λέξεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2016)

Εγώ δουλεύω στο κινητό με το τινάιν (που, παρεμπ, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο με πολύ λίγη εκπαίδευση, τόσο που σκεφτόμουν ότι θα μου ήταν χρήσιμο και στην κανονική πληκτρολόγηση στον υπολογιστή). Ως προς τους τόνους, αρκεί να κρατήσω για 2-3 sec το δάχτυλο σε κάθε φωνήεν και να το ανεβάσω ελαφρά προς τα πάνω και μού δίνει επιλογές με τονούμενα, με διαλυτικά κλπ. Δεν είναι ίδιο το λογισμικό σε όλα τα κινητά Android;

Το τινάιν μου δείχνει πάντα μια «κεντρική» επιλογή και δύο εναλλακτικές. Συνήθως, όταν η μία είναι π.χ. «ειναι» (άτονο) έχει κάπου και το τονισμένο «είναι».


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2016)

Άααα μάλιστα! Δεν είχα ανακαλύψει πώς να βάζω μόνος μου τόνους σε λέξεις άγνωστες στο Τ9. Όπως π.χ. δυσπώλητος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2016)

Ούτε εγώ ήξερα πώς δουλεύουν οι τόνοι, θα το δοκιμάσω!

Περί ταινίας: βρε Άλεξ, φωνάζει από μακριά ότι είναι πατάτα η ταινία. 
Πρώτον, δεν τη θυμάμαι να παίχτηκε στο σινεμά στην Ευρώπη (ενώ είναι εμφανώς παραγωγή για σινεμά, οι ηθοποιοί αυτοί δεν παίζουν ακόμα τηλεόραση).
Δέυτερον, είναι μάλλον ρομαντική κωμωδία, είδος που πολύ σπάνια παράγει καλές ταινίες, και τις καλές τις μαθαίνουμε.
Τρίτον, έχει χαμηλή βαθμολογία στο ΙΜDΒ και αλλού, και ειδικά το Rotten Tomatoes που είναι πιο φερέγγυο δίνει 19%, που είναι ισοδύναμο με το «μην τη δείτε την ταινία». 
Και τέλος στη Βίκι λέει: The film received negative reviews from critics, and has grossed only $26 million against a budget of $37 million, making the film a box office bomb.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί το Νετφλιξ είναι τόσο ακριβό στην Ελλάδα; Για τόσο λεφτάδες μοιάζουμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2016)

Δεν είχα δει τη βαθμολογία στο ΙΜDb, αλλά θα πρέπει να προσέχω και πόσα αστεράκια έχει το Netflix. Προφανώς είχε λίγα. Ρομαντικές χαζοκωμωδίες υπάρχουν πολλές, αλλά ταινία με τόσο ηλίθιους διαλόγους μάλλον δύσκολο να ξαναβρεί κάποιος. Όλοι οι ήρωες ξεστόμιζαν κάτι στομφώδεις μπαρούφες που θύμιζαν Ζουράρι.

Πάντως, υπάρχει και κάτι εκνευριστικό στους αγγλικούς υποτίτλους του Netflix. Επειδή προφανώς απευθύνονται σε άτομα με προβλήματα ακοής, όλοι οι στίχοι των τραγουδιών, ακόμα κι όταν ακούγονται ελάχιστα, π.χ. από ένα ραδιόφωνο που παίζει, συμπεριλαμβάνονται στους υποτίτλους. Είναι εκνευριστικό, επειδή ούτε οι ακούοντες θα έδιναν καμιά σημασία στους στίχους ενός τραγουδιού που ακούγεται ελάχιστα και δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την υπόθεση, γιατί πρέπει οι μη ακούοντες να διαβάσουν τους στίχους; Σε άλλες εταιρείες, οι υπότιτλοι για κωφούς λένε για παράδειγμα "romantic music playing", ή "radio playing", όταν δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τονίσουν τους στίχους του τραγουδιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί το Νετφλιξ είναι τόσο ακριβό στην Ελλάδα; Για τόσο λεφτάδες μοιάζουμε;


Τι εννοείς; Ίδια χρέωση (8-10-12) δεν έχει σε όλη την Ευρώπη;


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2016)

8-10-12 τί;
Στο ΗΒ είναι από £6.99 το μήνα (9 ευρώ).
Στην Ελβετία η συνδρομή είναι 15 ελβετικά φράγκα (14 ευρώ). 
κλπ
Στην Ευρωζώνη ακολουθεί το μοντέλο 8-10-12. 

Προφανώς συμφέρει να είναι το κόστος ίδιο παντού ώστε να μην υπάρχει κίνητρο να κλέψει κανείς, αλλά οι εκτός Ευρωζώνης θα τους φαίνεται ότι δεν κλέβουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> 8-10-12 τί;





SBE said:


> Στην Ευρωζώνη ακολουθεί το μοντέλο 8-10-12.



Ε, είμαστε στην ευρωζώνη ακόμα, δεν είμαστε;


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2016)

Προφανώς.
Δεν είχα δει τις τιμές στη λοιπή Ευρωζώνη, σύγκρινα με ΗΠΑ-ΗΒ και κόστος ζωής.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2016)

...
Alan Sidney Patrick Rickman, actor, born 21 February 1946; died 14 January 2016








The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2016)

Πέθανε ο μέγας Jacques Rivette.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2016)

Το Σ/Κ που μας πέρασε παρακολούθησα τις βραβευμένες ταινίες του 38ου Φεστιβάλ Δράμας 2015, στην Κινημ. Λέσχη Ηλιούπολης. Από τις 16 ταινίες ξεχώρισα το ανιμέ _Ethnophobia_, του Γιάννη Ζιόγκα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 8, 2016)

Ωραίο το ντοκιμαντέρ του Στέλιου Χαραλαμπόπουλου (Τη νύχτα που ο Πεσσόα συνάντησε τον Καβάφη) με τίτλο _Γρηγόρης Λαμπράκης, Μαραθώνιος μιας ημιτελούς άνοιξης_ (114', 2014). Μαθαίνει κανείς πολλά, τόσο για τον άνθρωπο όσο και για τον πολιτικό, και φυσικά για την εποχή. Συνεργάτης ιστορικός ο Ηλίας Νικολακόπουλος. Η χήρα του Λαμπράκη, απίστευτα νέα. Σπαρταριστή η αφήγηση της ετοιμόγεννης αναισθησιολόγου, νύφης του Γρηγόρη, που κάνει αναισθησία στον εαυτό της! Έχει δε και σκηνές από τον ηρωικό εκείνο Μαραθώνιο Ειρήνης που διακόπηκε στο Σταυρό, κινηματογραφικό υλικό που ελάνθανε ως τώρα. Άλλη ωραία αφήγηση, του νεαρού και φτωχού οικοδόμου που πήγαινε στην πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου και πλήρωνε ένα 50αράκι ανάγνωστρα στον υπαίθριο βιβλιοπώλη για να διαβάσει επιτόπου το βιβλίο μέσα σε δυο-τρεις ώρες. Έμαθα επίσης ότι δεν ήταν μόνο ο Σαρτζετάκης αλλά συνολικά τρεις οι δικαστικοί που δεν χαμπάριασαν από τις πιέσεις του Κόλλια και γενικά του κράτους της Δεξιάς. Και άλλα πολλά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2016)

...
Κοενιάδα






30 years, 16 films:



Spoiler



Blood Simple (1984)
Raising Arizona (1987)
Miller's Crossing (1990)
Barton Fink (1991)
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994)
Fargo (1996)
The Big Lebowski (1998)
O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)
The Man Who Wasn't There (2001)
Intolerable Cruelty (2003)
The Ladykillers (2004)
No Country for Old Men (2007)
Burn After Reading (2008)
A Serious Man (2009)
True Grit (2010)
Inside Llewyn Davis (2013)


Music
S.O.B. - Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats
House of the Risin' Sun - Bob Dylan


----------



## daeman (Feb 29, 2016)

...
Dave Grohl performance of Blackbird (In Memoriam) at the Oscars 2016






At last night's Oscars ceremony in Los Angeles, Foo Fighters frontman Dave Grohl performed an emotional rendition of the Beatles' "Blackbird" as a tribute to film-industry veterans who died over the course of the past 12 months.

During the performance of the classic _White Album_ track, which was written by Grohl's pal, Paul McCartney, a large screen showed stills and clips of the departed, including Christopher Lee, Robert Loggia, Wes Craven, David Bowie and Leonard Nimoy.

http://www.guitarworld.com/artists-artist-videos-news-viral-videos/dave-grohl-performs-emotional-blackbird-cover-oscars/28769


*Hollywood's Notable Deaths of 2015*
Remembering the legends and famous faces who died this year.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2016)

...
*The world's first fully painted film*
BBC, Sam Rigby, 1 March 2016







Back in 2014, Oscar-winning studio Breakthru Films began work on the world’s first fully painted feature-length film – and with this beautiful new trailer, they offer a first look at what you can expect from the landmark project.

_Loving Vincent_ not only brings the works of Vincent Van Gogh to life, it also tells the story of the artist’s life and death through fictional interviews with the characters in his paintings.

The film will use a new oil painting for each shot, with movement added from one frame to the next by a painter’s brush. So far, around 100 artists have taken part in the project, with more than 56,000 paintings needed to fill the film’s running time.
Loving Vincent is being directed by Dorota Kobiela and Hugh Welchman and stars Aidan Turner, Saoirse Ronan and Helen McCrory.

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20160301-the-worlds-first-fully-painted-film
http://join.lovingvincent.com


Σχετικό: _*The Old Man and the Sea *_(Старик и море), a 1999 paint-on-glass-animated short film directed by Aleksandr Petrov, based on the novel of the same name by Ernest Hemingway. 


Η κινηματοζωγραφική τέχνη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2016)

Πώς fully painted, αφού στο τρειλερ βλεπουμε σε κάποια σημεία τους ηθοποιούς κανονικότατα;


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2016)

SBE said:


> Πώς fully painted, αφού στο τρειλερ βλεπουμε σε κάποια σημεία τους ηθοποιούς κανονικότατα;



Για τις λεπτομέρειες μη ρωτάς εμένα, ρώτα αυτούς που το φτιάχνουν: http://join.lovingvincent.com/, http://www.lovingvincent.com/?id=home

"This is the first fully painted feature film in the world, directed by Polish painter and director Dorota Kobiela and Hugh Welchman (Oscar winner for producing "Peter and the Wolf"). The film is produced by Oscar-winning Studios Breakthru Films and Trademark Films."

"The first trailer for Loving Vincent (previously) was just released and it promises stunning visuals in a novel format: _the film was created from a staggering 12 oil paintings per second in styles inspired by the famous Dutch painter’s brushstrokes. _The upcoming movie will detail the story of Van Gogh’s life leading up to the tumultuous time surrounding his death some 125 years ago. According to the filmmakers, over 100 painters have contributed frames to the ambitious feature-length film that is still in progress at their headquarters in Gdansk, Poland."
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/02/loving-vincent-trailer/

Ε, 12 ελαιογραφίες το δευτερόλεπτο, τα μισά από τα 24 καρέ δηλαδή, εντελώς fully ίσως να μην είναι, αλλά δεν είναι κι άσχημα.






Εγώ και για το first του τίτλου του BBC αμφιβάλλω, γιατί τότε το «Ο γέρος και η θάλασσα» που λινκάρισα από πάνω τι είναι; Το pre-first; Το πρίκουελ; First _feature-length _όπως γράφει στο άρθρο ή στον ιστότοπο των δημιουργών, μάλιστα.

Αφήνοντας όμως τις ταμπέλες κατά μέρος, δεν είναι ωραίο; Εγώ ανυπομονώ πάντως.

Εντός, εκτός και επί τα αυτά, o Κουροσάβα:


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2016)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είδα το ντοκυμαντέρ Έιμι, το οποίο πήρε Όσκαρ ντοκυμαντέρ την περασμένη βδομάδα. Είναι του ίδιου σκηνοθέτη που πριν μερικά χρόνια πήρε Οσκαρ ντοκυμαντέρ για την ταινία Σέννα και έχει ομοιότητες. 
Η ταινία αποτελείται αποκλειστικά από υλικό που προϋπήρχε, κυρίως ταινίες οικογενειακές, με λίγο υλικό από επαγγελματικές μαγνητοσκοπήσεις προς το τέλος που η ηρωίδα έχει γίνει διάσημη και εμφανίζεται στην τηλεόραση ή την κυνηγάνε δημοσιογραφικά συνεργεία. Δεν υπάρχει αφηγητής, μόνο συνεντεύξεις που ακούγονται χωρίς να φαίνεται αυτός που μιλάει (σε αντίθεση με άλλα ντοκιμαντέρ, κάθε φορά που ακούγεται κάποιος μας πληροφορεί ταμπελίτσα ποιός είναι, όνομα και σχέση με την ηρωίδα, επιτέλους, κάποιος που το κάνει αυτό συστηματικά αντί να μας αφήνει με την απορία). 
Εντύπωση μου έκανε το ότι υπήρχε τόσο πολύ ερασιτεχνικό υλικό, από πάρτυ, από εκδρομές με φίλους, από οικογενειακές στιγμές (λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενα), αλλά και από επαγγελματικά ταξίδια, από επαγγελματικές συναντήσεις (όχι η ίδια η συνάντηση, αλλά π.χ. η αναμονή στη ρεσεψιόν) και άλλα πολλά, τα οποία μαγνητοσκοπήθηκαν πριν γίνει γνωστή η Γουάινχάους, οπότε δε υπήρχε κίνητρο οικονομικό ή άλλο στη μαγνητοσκόπηση. Ήταν δηλαδή μια παρέα δεκαοχτάρηδες που καταγράφανε την ψιλοβαρετή καθημερινότητά τους. Εκεί βέβαια σκέφτηκα ότι μιλάμε για τη γενιά που ψυχαγωγήθηκε με ριάλιτι, οπότε δεν είναι ίσως και τόσο περίεργο το ότι πάει η άλλη να υπογράψει συμβόλαιο εργασίας κι έχει την κολλητή της μαζί της αντί για το δικηγόρο της, και την τραβάει η κολλητή της με το κινητό* να κάθεται στη ρεσεψιόν και κάνουνε κουβεντούλα στο φακό ή μετά να πηγαίνει επίσκεψη στο κέντρο αποτοξίνωσης και να μαγνητοσκοπεί την επίσκεψη. Βέβαια μπορεί το υλικό να μην ήταν και τόσο πολύ, μπορεί όντως να ήταν περιστασιακά σαχλαμαρίσματα εφήβων με το κινητό, και μπορεί απλά να κατάφερε ο δημιουργός με το ταλέντο του να το χρησιμοποιήσει τόσο καλά. 

* είχαν τα κινητά κάμερα το 2000; Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου. Το δικό μου σίγουρα δεν είχε.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2016)

SBE said:


> * είχαν τα κινητά κάμερα το 2000; Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου. Το δικό μου σίγουρα δεν είχε.


Εγώ πρωτοπήρα κινητό με κάμερα, Nokia βέβαια ήταν, το 2004.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

Γκρίνιαζα το 2008 για τον ελληνικό τίτλο του _No Country for Old Men_. Βλέπω τώρα ότι το *The Hateful Eight* του Ταραντίνο αποδόθηκε με τον άνευρο τίτλο *Οι μισητοί οκτώ*. Μα κανένας σε εκείνο το γραφείο εισαγωγής δεν κατάλαβε τη σχέση με την κλασική *The Magnificent Seven*; Πόσο πιο ωραίο (και εύστοχο) θα ήταν, μετά το _Και οι εφτά ήταν υπέροχοι_, να δούμε το *Και οι οκτώ ήταν απαίσιοι*.

Πολύτιμο τριβιδάκι. Υπάρχει μια σκηνή όπου ο Κερτ Ράσελ θυμώνει με τα λόγια που τραγουδά η κρατούμενή του, η Τζένιφερ Τζέισον Λι, της παίρνει την κιθάρα από τα χέρια και την κάνει δυο κομμάτια (η σκηνή στο βιντεάκι). Η Τζέισον Λι πετάγεται πάνω τρομοκρατημένη. Και τι μαθαίνω από τα τριβιδάκια του imdb:

The guitar that Daisy Domergue plays while singing “Jim Jones at Botany Bay” was a priceless antique from the 1870s on loan from the Martin Guitar Museum. At the end of the song, the script called for John Ruth to grab the guitar and smash it to pieces. Six replicas were built for the shoot, and were supposed to be substituted for the real instrument for the smashing shot, but due to a miscommunication Kurt Russell was not informed and destroyed the original guitar before anyone could stop him. Jennifer Jason Leigh's shocked reaction to this is genuine, and can be seen in the released film. The Martin Guitar Museum subsequently announced they would never loan guitars to film shoots again. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3460252/trivia


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2016)

Για διαφημιστικό κόλπο μου μοιάζει. Διότι αφού έφτιαξαν έξι αντίγραφα, γιατί δεν επέστρεψαν το αρχικό στο μουσείο και να κρατήσουν τα αντίγραφα; Γιατί έχει σημασία το αν ο ηθοποιός- που εννιά στις δέκα σκηνές παίζει μπροστά σε μια πράσινη τέντα- παίζει την "αυθεντική" κιθάρα; 
Επίσης, αν εγώ ήμουνα η ηθοποιός δεν θα φώναζα "μη, μη!" με έκπληξη. Θα είχα σηκωθεί απάνω και θα προσπαθούσα να τον εμποδίσω. ΠΡΙΝ τη σπάσει.


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2016)

Διαφημιστικό κόλπο στο οποίο συμμετέχει και το μουσείο με δηλώσεις ότι δεν ξαναδανείσει ποτέ κλπ.; Πολύ χοντρό δεν είναι;


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2016)

Γιατί όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2016)

Costas said:


> Διαφημιστικό κόλπο στο οποίο συμμετέχει και το μουσείο με δηλώσεις ότι δεν ξαναδανείσει ποτέ κλπ.; Πολύ χοντρό δεν είναι;


Συμφωνώ με την SBE. Γιατί όχι; Το μουσείο προφανώς πληρώθηκε για να δανείσει την κιθάρα, και τους είπαν να μην αποκαλύψουν το διαφημιστικό κόλπο αμέσως (μπορεί και ποτέ). Και γιατί ήξερε η άλλη και όχι ο πρωταγωνιστής ότι η κιθάρα είναι η αυθεντική; Ξεκίνησαν να παίζουν τη σκηνή χωρίς καμιά οδηγία από το συνεργείο και τον σκηνοθέτη; Πολλές τρύπες έχει αυτή η ιστορία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2016)

Ο Όκκαμ, πάντως, που, όπως ξέρουμε, είχε μυαλό ξουράφι , θα έλεγε ότι η συγκεκριμένη ταινία δεν είχε ανάγκη από τη συγκεκριμένη «πρωταπριλιάτικη» δημοσιότητα. Με τον Ταραντίνο ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, αλλά κάθε σχετικό ειδησάριο στάζει αυθεντικότητα.

https://reverb.com/news/cf-martin-r...n-of-145-year-old-guitar-on-hateful-eight-set


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2016)

Από την άλλη, όπως σωστά παρατηρησε κάποιος, μια κιθάρα 150 ετών πριν από 150 χρόνια ήταν καινούργια. Οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια κιθάρα που φαίνεται παλιά σε σκηνή που λαμβάνει χώρα την εποχή που ήταν καινούργια. Για τον ίδιο λόγο που οι ηθοποιοί στο σινεμά δεν φοράνε ρούχα 100 ετών, φτιάχνουν αντίγραφα οι ενδυματολόγοι. Κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Επίσης δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη σειρά του γυρίσματος της σκηνής που λέει ο τύπος στο πιο πάνω άρθρο. Θα γυρίζανε τη σκηνή μεχρι το σημείο του σπασίματος με την αυθεντική κιθάρα και μετά θα σταματούσαν τη ροή τη σκηνής και θα συνέχιζαν με την άλλη κιθάρα; Γιατι να μην γυρίσουν όλη τη σκηνή με την καινούργια κιθάρα;


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2016)

Διάβασα ότι τα βραβεία Ίρις (έτσι τα βάφτισαν πια) της Ελληνικής Ακαδημίας Κινηματογράφου τα διεκδικεί το 4.45 και το Interruption και χάρηκα, γιατί κι εγώ ξεχώρισα το 4.45 (μαζί με κάποια άλλα) από την περσινή χρονιά και το Interruption από τη φετινή, που τη βρήκα φτωχότερη (πάντα μέσα στη γενικότερη δεδομένη φτώχεια του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, φτώχεια ιδίως σεναρίων, αν και ζούμε μια πραγματικότητα που μόνο αφορμές δεν μας στερεί), παρά τις κακές κριτικές που πήρε από τους επαγγελματίες κριτικούς.


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2016)

BEN-HUR Trailer (2016) - Paramount Pictures 






Ριμέικ (2016).

BEN-HUR is the epic story of Judah Ben-Hur (Jack Huston), a prince falsely accused of treason by his adopted brother Messala (Toby Kebbell), an officer in the Roman army. Stripped of his title, separated from his family and the woman he loves (Nazanin Boniadi), Judah is forced into slavery. After years at sea, Judah returns to his homeland to seek revenge, but finds redemption. Based on Lew Wallace’s timeless novel, Ben-Hur: A Tale of the Christ. Also starring Morgan Freeman and Rodrigo Santoro.

Director: Timur Bekmambetov

Cast: Jack Huston, Toby Kebbell, Morgan Freeman, Rodrigo Santoro, Nazanin Boniadi, Ayelet Zurer, and Sofia Black D’Elia

Official Movie Site: http://benhurmovie.com


Και μια πρώτη αντίδραση:

*The Ben-Hur Remake Is Dumb, Loud, and a Crime Against God*

Rob Bricken

I hate to speak for the Judeo-Christian deity—I imagine he’s not particularly a fan of it either—but I’m fully confident when I say God does not approve of Timur Bekmambetov’s _Ben-Hur_ remake, which has turned a historical and religious epic into a dumb, loud, shitty summer blockbuster.

God, I’m sure, is most upset about turning a story whose original subtitle was “A Tale of the Christ” into a bloodless, thoughtless, nearly-religion-free accumulation of action scenes. I, on the other hand, am upset that we’re at the point that Hollywood is remaking critically acclaimed films of yesterday and dumbing them down for today’s audiences. If this _Ben-Hur _works, we will absolutely get an action movie version of _Lawrence of Arabia_. Then _Bridge Over the River Kwai_. Then _Casablanca_. _This is wrong, and it must be stopped._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2016)

Ευχ, Εάριον!

*Αντίδωρο*


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2016)

α. Γιατί;
β. Δεν υποτίθεται ότι είναι χριστιανικό αξιονμούβι με ηθικά διδάγματα; Εδώ πώς θα το σερβίρουν; Πλακώστε τους στο ξύλο, γιατί δεν έχουν το θεό τους;
γ. Η πρώτη σκηνή με τα αρχαία κομπιουτερόπλοια τί μου θυμίζει; Από ποιά ταινία την κόψανε και την κόλλησαν εδώ;
δ. Ο Κάσπερ απο το Μπόργκεν Ρωμάιος μπουλούκος αυτοκράτορας; Κι η Νόρα από το Ηow Ι met your mother πάλι στη Μ. Ανατολή. Καιρό είχα να τη δω. 
ε. Γιατί;


----------



## Costas (Mar 17, 2016)

Την Καθαρή Δευτέρα το βράδυ είδα στο Τριανόν τη χαριτωμένη, τρελούτσικη σάτιρα του Αντρέα Μαριανού _Ειμαρμένη_ και μετά τη _Μικρή Άρκτο_ τής (και πεζογράφου) Ελισάβετ Χρονοπούλου, που ήταν ένα τοσοδά διαμαντάκι, με τον έναν από τους δύο συμπρωταγωνιστές να μην εμφανίζεται ποτέ πλην της φωνής του, καθώς κρατάει την κάμερα (εντάξει, εμφανίζονται ορισμένα κρίσιμα σημεία του σώματός του...) Ασπρόμαυρη, με αρκετά μονοπλάνα, σωστοί διάλογοι, διηγείται με πρωτότυπο τρόπο μια ιστορία αγάπης που, αν και γνωρίζουμε το τέλος της απ' την αρχή, μου κράτησε αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον.

Βρήκα κι ένα ωραίο ελληνικό σάιτ: shortfromthepast.gr, "η χρυσή ταινιοθήκη της ελληνικής μικρού μήκους ταινίας".


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2016)

Συνέντευξη της Ελισάβετ Χρονοπούλου στο Αθηνόραμα με την ευκαιρία της προβολής της ταινίας της _Μικρή Άρκτος_ στις αίθουσες. Έχει πολύ αρθρωμένο λόγο (το _παθογενής_ υπάρχει, και σημαίνει παθογόνος [ΛΝΕΓ], αν και θα έπρεπε μάλλον, βάσει νοήματος, να πει "ενδογενή", και επίσης το γνωστό σκόνταμμα "Κι εγώ είμαι πια αρκετά [=πολύ] μεγάλη για να μου επιτρέπεται να μην αναλαμβάνω τις ευθύνες που μου αναλογούν όταν κληθώ να το κάνω." ή αλλιώς, εναλλακτικά: "Κι εγώ είμαι πια αρκετά μεγάλη ώστε να μη μου επιτρέπεται να μην αναλαμβάνω τις ευθύνες που μου αναλογούν όταν κληθώ να το κάνω.") Αποσπάσματα:

Είναι αρκετά σύνθετο το πρόβλημα της διανομής. Χωρίς να παραβλέπουμε τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά της προβληματικής σχέσης του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου με το εθνικό κοινό του, (...) Τώρα, για τη σχέση του ελληνικού σινεμά με το κοινό… σκέφτομαι ότι ο κινηματογράφος έχει εδραιωθεί περισσότερο ως μαζική ψυχαγωγία, κι η ανατροπή αυτής της αντίληψης, από τη nouvelle vague και άλλα ρεύματα, δεν έχει συντελεστεί πραγματικά, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον. Οι Έλληνες δυσκολεύονται να αποδεχθούν και να βρουν ενδιαφέρον σε μια αμιγώς καλλιτεχνική διάσταση στο σινεμά, με την έννοια της ενεργούς [sic] και σ' ένα βαθμό κοπιαστικής συμμετοχής του θεατή, που απαιτεί διάλογο με το έργο. Το κάνουν με την ποίηση, με τη λογοτεχνία και με το θέατρο αλλά δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να το κάνουν με το σινεμά. Από την άλλη, οι αρτ ταινίες που ανατρέπουν στερεότυπα στο περιεχόμενο και στη φόρμα, πρωτοπορούν που λέμε, γιατί περιμένουμε να έχουν μαζική ανταπόκριση; Είναι οξύμωρο.
(...)
Η ιδέα να γυρίσω την ταινία μέσα από τα μάτια του θύτη, χωρίς να τον δω ποτέ, (...) Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο και για τους τρεις μας. Σε μια ταινία που επιχειρεί να μπει πολύ βαθιά στον ψυχισμό των ηρώων, αλλά η ερμηνεία τους να παραμένει στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος υπαινικτική, οι ηθοποιοί θα χρειάζονταν ακριβώς αυτό που τους στέρησα: την μεταξύ τους επικοινωνία μέσα στο φιλμικό κάδρο. Ο Γιάννης έπρεπε να αποτυπώσει στην ταινία έναν πολύπλοκο χαρακτήρα έχοντας στη διάθεσή του μόνο τη φωνή του και σε λίγα σημεία την κίνηση μελών του σώματός του. Κι η Σοφία έπρεπε να σηκώσει το βάρος μιας κάμερας προσκολλημένης αδιάκοπα πάνω της, χωρίς να μπορεί να το μοιραστεί με τον συμπρωταγωνιστή της.

[Σημειωτέον ότι η ερμηνεία της Σοφίας Γεωργοβασίλη μου άρεσε πολύ· υπηρέτησε εκφραστικότατα ένα όμορφο κείμενο.]

Παρακάτω αναρωτιέμαι μήπως φάσκει και αντιφάσκει:

Πρόσφατα διάβασα μια σχετική έρευνα του Ι.Ο.Β.Ε. απ' την οποία προκύπτει ότι το 70% των εισιτηρίων που κόβονται ετησίως στις χώρες της Ε.Ε. προέρχεται από αμερικάνικες ταινίες και μόνο το 13,8 % από ευρωπαϊκές. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι, παρά το γεγονός αυτό, στην Ε.Ε. τα 2/3 των ταινιών που προβάλλονται ετησίως είναι ευρωπαϊκές. Οι προτιμήσεις του κοινού είναι αντικείμενο άλλης έρευνας και άλλης μεγάλης συζήτησης. Αυτό που χρειάζεται να δούμε σ' αυτήν την έρευνα είναι ότι οι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες έχουν βρει μηχανισμούς να παρακάμψουν τις επιταγές της ελεύθερης αγοράς και να δώσουν στο πολιτιστικό προϊόν τους τη δυνατότητα να επικοινωνήσει με το εν δυνάμει κοινό του, ανεξάρτητα απ' την εμπορική του αξία.

Και αμέσως μετά:

Όσο για τις εταιρίες διανομής [σ]την Ελλάδα, όχι μόνο σήμερα με την κρίση, αλλά και στις ανθηρές εποχές, για να διανείμουν ελληνική ταινία ζητούσαν πάντα και την επιδότηση του κράτους, δηλαδή επικαλούνται μεν τους νόμους της ελεύθερης αγοράς, αλλά απαιτούν και κρατική επιδότηση στη διανομή των ταινιών που κρίνουν αρκετά εμπορικές. Δηλαδή και την πίτα, και το σκύλο.

Μήπως όμως οι μηχανισμοί που έχουν βρει οι ευρωπαϊκές χώρες είναι...η κρατική επιδότηση που ζητούν οι εταιρείες διανομής στην Ελλάδα; Δεν το γνωρίζω, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι.


----------



## Costas (Mar 24, 2016)

Η Εκκλησία ως παραγωγός ταινιών μυθοπλασίας...


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2016)

Στον Χρήστο Καραμάνη για την ταινία «Τετάρτη 04:45» (του Αλέξη Αλεξίου) απονέμεται το φετινό βραβείο των διευθυντών φωτογραφίας.

Η Ένωση Ελλήνων Κινηματογραφιστών (GSC) αποφάσισε να καθιερώσει ετήσιο βραβείο που θα αφορά στη Διεύθυνση Φωτογραφίας. Έτσι, όπως συμβαίνει και σε πολλές άλλες χώρες, οι διευθυντές φωτογραφίας θα ψηφίζουν για το ποια, κατά τη γνώμη τους, είναι η ταινία με την καλύτερη φωτογραφία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2016)

Ικανοποιητικότατη η σημερινή συγκομιδή:

Το Κυπαρίσσι του Βυθού του Νίκου Κορνήλιου (11 συναντήσεις με τον πατέρα μου· Μητριαρχία) καταφέρνει, αν και χωρίς μύθο, να ντύσει με τον απαραίτητο μύθο τα γυμνά αντρικά και γυναικεία κορμιά που βάζει να φιλιούνται, να αγκαλιάζονται, να παλεύουν ή να στροβιλίζονται χορογραφικά, κάνοντάς τα το αντικείμενο της ταινίας, λούζοντάς τα σ' ένα πλούσιο ιμπρεσιονιστικό φως, βυθίζοντάς τα στο ασπρόμαυρο της μοναξιάς, κάνοντας γκροπλάν στους πόρους τους. Μπορεί όμως και να σας πάρει ο ύπνος, ακούγοντας το σπικάζ με την ποιητική αλλά αφηρημένη πρόζα. Πάντως θα λικνιστείτε με Μπομπόου, Παιρτ, Γκορέτσκι, Σνίττκε, και μ' ένα πιανιστικό θέμα του ίδιου του σκηνοθέτη/σεναριογράφου/φωτογράφου, που όμως επαναλαμβάνεται σε βαθμό ελαφρώς εκνευριστικό. Παρακολούθηση ή ύπνος; Είναι θέμα κλικ.

Το Επόμενος σταθμός: Ουτοπία, του ντοκιμαντερίστα Απόστολου Καρακάση (Εθνικός Κήπος), αφηγείται την εξελισσόμενη ακόμα προσπάθεια των (ή μάλλον κάποιων) εργατών της ΒΙΟΜΕ να μην το διαλύσουν το μαγαζί αλλά να μεταπηδήσουν στην παραγωγή ενός άλλου προϊόντος. Παρουσιάζει ταυτόχρονα την πρώην ιδιοκτήτρια και τα δικά της οικονομικά χάλια, καθώς και τις προσωπικές λύσεις που βρήκε στη δική της ζωή. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, καμία σχέση με το ξύλινο "Non omnis moriar" (για την Ελληνική Χαλυβουργία), και όχι μόνο από την άποψη της τεχνικής αρτιότητας.


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2016)

Μετά από ένα φριχτό _Suntan_ (με εξαίρεση τον πρωταγωνιστή Μάκη Παπαδημητρίου) και ένα ανεπαρκές σεναριακά βουλγαρικό Νταρντεννικό _Μάθημα_, σήμερα αξιώθηκα να δω ωραίες ταινίες: το γλυκύτατο _Από τη Γη στη Σελήνη_, του Άγγελου Σπάρταλη, ελεύθερη διασκευή του βιβλίου του Ιουλίου Βερν σε πανέμορφα κινούμενα σχέδια, και το υψηλής αισθητικής Exotica, Erotica, Etc., της Ευαγγελίας Κρανιώτη, που κέρδισε Ίριδα καλύτερου ντοκιμαντέρ, αν και είναι κάτι πολύ παραπάνω από ντοκιμαντέρ.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2016)

Στον απόηχο της πρόσφατης πολλαπλής ιριδοβράβευσής της, ξαναβγήκε στις αίθουσες το _Τετάρτη 4:45_ του Αλέξη Αλεξίου με τον Στέλιο Μάινα στον κύριο ρόλο. (Αλκυονίδα, Στούντιο)


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2016)

_Αλκυονίδα_... _Στούντιο_... λειτουργούν; 

Σε ποια χρονιά ζούμε; Μήπως ταξίδεψα στο χρόνο;


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2016)

Δεν με διαβάζεις, δεν με διαβάζεις...(#870, #940, #952, #955 κυρίως) :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2016)

Παρντόν, μαιτρ...


----------



## Costas (Apr 22, 2016)

Πολύ ωραίο το ντοκιμαντέρ της Ελληνογαλλίδας δημοσιογράφου και σκηνοθέτιδας Angélique Kourounis _"Χρυσή Αυγή, Προσωπική Υπόθεση"_. Η Χρυσή Αυγή από τα μέσα. Κάπου στο Δεκέμβρη θα βγει και στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2016)

...
«Ο Νίκος Τριανταφυλλίδης, ο μέγας σκηνοθέτης και ψυχή του Gagarin έφυγε σήμερα σε ηλικία 49 ετών. 
...
Γεννήθηκε στο Σικάγο των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών στις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου 1966, γιος του σατιρικού καλλιτέχνη Βασίλη Τριανταφυλλίδη (Χάρρυ Κλυνν) και της Χαρίκλειας Μακρή που ήταν χορεύτρια.

Σπούδασε κοινωνιολογία και επικοινωνία στο Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και συνέχισε τις σπουδές του στην Διεθνή Σχολή Κινηματογράφου του Λονδίνου στο διάστημα 1990-1992.

Η πρώτη μικρού μήκους ταινία ήταν το μικρού μήκους ντοκιμαντέρ “Momus: Amongst Women Only”, που γυρίστηκε στα πλαίσια της πρακτικής του στο τρίτο τρίμηνο των σπουδών του στο Λονδίνο. Η πτυχιακή του ταινία Dogs Licking My Heart (τα Σκυλιά Γλείφουν Την Καρδιά Μου) με τους Μπλέιν Ρέινινγκερ και Παναγιώτη Θανασούλη κέρδισε το Πρώτο Βραβείο Μυθοπλασίας στο 7ο Φεστιβάλ Ελληνικών Ταινιών Μικρού Μήκους Δράμας το 1993. Η ταινία προβλήθηκε και σε διεθνή φεστιβάλ.

Την ίδια χρονιά, το 1993, σκηνοθέτησε σε ασπρόμαυρο super 8 mm φιλμ το video clip για το κομμάτι “Δεν Χωράς Πουθενά” του συγκροτήματος Τρύπες. Ακόμη σκηνοθέτησε και ένα μικρού μήκους σουβενίρ από την συναυλία των Τρυπών στο club Marquee του Λονδίνου.







Το 1995 ολοκλήρωσε την πρώτη μεγάλου μήκους ταινία του “Ράδιο Μόσχα” με τους Σβετλάνα Πανκράτοβα, Χάρρυ Κλυνν, Blaine L. Reininger, Kώστα Γκουσγκούνη, Απόστολο Σουγκλάκο και τον Ντίνο Ηλιόπουλο. Η υπόθεση αφορά μία Ρωσίδα χορεύτρια που δουλεύει σε ελληνικό καμπαρέ και γίνεται μήλον της έριδος ανάμεσα στο αφεντικό της, έναν πληρωμένο δολοφόνο και έναν βιολιστή χαρτοπαίκτη. Η ταινία προβλήθηκε στο Πληροφοριακό Τμήμα του Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης. Μερικούς μήνες αργότερα η ταινία βραβεύτηκε με το Βραβείο Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου Σκηνοθέτη στα Κρατικά Βραβεία του ΥΠΠΟ. Το “Ραδιο Μόσχα” ταξίδεψε σε πολλά διεθνή κινηματογραφικά φεστιβάλ.

Το 1996 ο Νίκος Τριανταφυλλίδης γύρισε για λογαριασμό της ΕΤ2 την τηλεταινία “Το Παλτό”, μια ελεύθερη διασκευή του ομώνυμου διηγήματος του Νικολάι Γκόγκολ από τον ίδιο και την Ευγενία Λυρούδια με τους Ντίνο Ηλιόπουλο και Βασίλη Διαμαντόπουλο στους ρόλους του πελάτη και του ράφτη αντίστοιχα. Δύο χρόνια αργότερα γυρίζει για λογαριασμό της ΕΤ2, το ντοκιμαντέρ μαμούθ για το συγκρότημα Tuxedomoon με τον τίτλο “No Tears”. Τα γυρίσματα έγιναν με αφορμή την επετειακή συναυλία του συγκροτήματος για τα δεκάχρονα τους στο Θέατρο Λυκαβηττού.

Παράλληλα ο Νίκος Τριανταφυλλίδης συνεργάστηκε με τον συγγραφέα Χρήστο Χωμενίδη για το σενάριο της ταινίας “Μαύρο Γάλα”. Η ταινία ολοκληρώθηκε στα 1999. Πρωταγωνιστούν οι Μιχαήλ Μαρμαρινός, Ιεροκλής Μιχαηλίδης, Τάνια Νασιμπιάν, Μαρίσα Τριανταφυλλίδου, Ρένος Χαραλαμπίδης, Μυρτώ Αλικάκη, Θέμις Πάνου, Παναγιώτης Θανασούλης, Άννα Μάσχα, Blaine L. Reininger και ο Κώστας Γκουσγκούνης. Η ταινία πρωτοπροβλήθηκε στο 40ο Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης και δεν απέσπασε καμία διάκριση.

Το 1999, σε ηλικία 70 ετών, ο Αμερικανός μουσικός Σκρίμιν Τζέι Χόκινς επισκέφθηκε την Ελλάδα και έδωσε δύο συναυλίες μετά από πρόσκληση του Νίκου Τριανταφυλλίδη, ο οποίος και κινηματογράφησε αυτές τις συναυλίες. Όμως, τελείως αναπάντεχα, δύο μήνες μετά, ο Χόκινς πέθανε. Στην ταινία, εκτός από το ντοκουμέντο του ταξιδιού του Χόκινς στην Αθήνα, υπάρχει σπάνιο υλικό από τις παλαιότερες εμφανίσεις του, καθώς και συνεντεύξεις ανθρώπων που τον έζησαν από κοντά. H ταινία απέσπασε το Πρώτο Βραβείο στο Φεστιβάλ Ντοκιμαντέρ της Θεσσαλονίκης και το Δεύτερο Κρατικό Βραβείο Ταινίας Τεκμηρίωσης στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης στα πλαίσια των Κινηματογραφικών Βραβείων Ποιότητας του ΥΠΠΟ.




daeman said:


> ... Tο αποπάνω βιντεάκι είναι απόσπασμα από τo πολύ καλό ντοκιμαντέρ "Screamin' Jay Hawkins: I Put A Spell On Me", κατά μεγάλο μέρος γυρισμένο στην Αθήνα, σε σκηνοθεσία του Νίκου Τριανταφυλλίδη (γιου του Χάρι Κλιν), όπου εκτός από τον Σκρίμιν Τζέι σε παλιότερα και πιο πρόσφατα στιγμιότυπα από συναυλίες και συνεντεύξεις του, εμφανίζονται μεταξύ άλλων ο Μπο Ντίντλεϊ, ο Έρικ Μπέρντον, ο Άρθουρ Μπράουν, ο Ρούντι Προτρούντι των Φάζτοουνς, ο Τζιμ Τζάρμους και η Ντιαμάντα Γκάλας. Ψάχνοντας στο γιουτιούμπ για άλλα αποσπάσματα από το ντοκιμαντέρ -που είχε προβληθεί αρχές της περασμένης δεκαετίας από την κρατική τηλεόραση- ενθουσιάστηκα σαν παιδάκι σε παιχνιδάδικο που το βρήκα ολόκληρο και θα το ξαναδώ!



Ακόμη, ο Νίκος Τριανταφυλλίδης εργάστηκε ως ελεύθερος σεναρίστας και παραγωγός του ραδιοφώνου (1988-1991) στον πρώτο ιδιωτικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό TOP FM και στο BBC World Service, όταν ζούσε στην Αγγλία. Αργότερα, επανήλθε στο ραδιόφωνο με την εκπομπή “Αισθηματική Αγωγή” μέσα από την συχνότητα του 902 Αριστερά και στον ραδιοσταθμό “Στο Κόκκινο” 105,5 FM.

Η Popaganda αποχαιρετά τον αγαπημένο της φίλο με ένα τραγούδι. Rest in rock'n'roll peace.


Πού θα πάει, πού θα πάει 
τούτη η νύχτα που κρατάει
και δε λέει να τελειώσει
πού θα πάει, θα ξημερώσει
κι η καρδιά μου σαν σαράβαλο 
όλους σας θ’ ανταμώσει


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2016)

Η ταινία *Genius* κυκλοφόρησε στην Ελλάδα με τον τίτλο *Ένας χαρισματικός άνθρωπος*. Δεν ενθουσίασε τους κριτικούς αν κρίνω από τη σελίδα του Αθηνοράματος, αλλά μια χαρά τα πήγε με το κοινό της ιστοσελίδας.
http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/movie/enas_xarismatikos_anthropos-10052666.html

Πέρα από οτιδήποτε ήθελαν οι συντελεστές της ταινίας να δω ή ήθελα εγώ να δω με την προσωπική μου ματιά, εκείνο που με μάγεψε στην ταινία, εκτός από την ηθοποιία των πρωταγωνιστών (Τζουντ Λο και Κόλιν Φερθ), ήταν η σχέση του Μαξ Πέρκινς, διορατικού επιμελητή του εκδοτικού οίκου Σκρίμπνερ, με το αχαλίνωτο δημιουργικό πνεύμα του Τομ Γουλφ, καθαρά στο πλαίσιο της συνεργασίας τους στην επιμέλεια των βιβλίων του δεύτερου — δηλαδή σε επίπεδο τεχνικό, εκείνο που ενδιαφέρει τους Ε του ΣΜΕΔ. Όλες τις άλλες σχέσεις (πατέρα-γιου του επιμελητή με τον συγγραφέα, του Πέρκινς με τη δική του οικογένεια, του Γουλφ με την κατά 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερή του Εϊλίν Μπερνστάιν, του επιμελητή με τον Φιτζέραλντ και τον Χέμινγουεϊ, που ο Πέρκινς έκανε γνωστούς) τις βρήκα πανέμορφες σαν παραγεμίσματα και στολίδια. Θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ολόκληρη ταινία στην οποία επιμελητής και συγγραφέας θα συζητούσαν τι θα μείνει και τι θα φύγει από το κείμενο — ιδίως αν η συζήτηση γινόταν ανάμεσα σε έναν πληθωρικό Τζουντ Λο και έναν μετρημένο και προσγειωμένο Κόλιν Φερθ.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell_Perkins
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Wolfe


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2016)

Για να μην διαψεύσω εκείνον τον γνωστό μου που έλεγε ότι πας αιτών λαμβάνει, ιδού με δυο λόγια οι εντυπώσεις μου από την ταινία *Elle *του Paul Verhoeven.

Πολύ σεξ, πολλή βία και πολλή ανωμαλία για τα γούστα μου. Υπερβολικές ποσότητες, σε βαθμό βίτσιου. (Και θα μου πεις, από τον παππού Βερχόφεν τι περίμενες; Αυτό ακριβώς, υποθέτω.) Αν θέλετε πραγματικά να δείτε τόσο σεξ, προτιμήστε μια τσόντα: δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάτε σε "κανονική" ταινία. Όχι πως δεν υπάρχουν κι άλλες "κανονικές" με πολύ σεξ, αλλά δεν ξέρω, με δαύτην μπάκωσα. Η κυρία του τίτλου το κάνει σχεδόν με ό,τι πετάει και ό,τι κολυμπάει, αρσενικό τε και θηλυκό. Και πολύ ξύλο ρε παιδί μου, πολύ ξύλο τρώει αυτή η γυναίκα. Και πώς τα καταφέρνει και βγαίνει κάθε φορά τσίλικη - με εξαίρεση μια μελανιά η οποία εξαφανίζεται ως δια μαγείας σε ένα 24ωρο.

Οι χαρακτήρες είναι στην πλειονότητά τους ρηχοί κατά τη δική μου εκτίμηση, αλλά είναι σχεδόν όλοι αρκετά πειστικοί και αξιοπρεπώς ερμηνευμένοι, με μία σημαντική εξαίρεση: τον κατ' επανάληψη βιαστή της κυρίας, που αποτελεί το leitmotiv της υπόθεσης (όχι ακριβώς το επίκεντρο, το επίκεντρο είναι η κυρία, την οποία ερμηνεύει ομολογουμένως εξαιρετικά η Ιζαμπέλ Υπέρ).



Spoiler



Ο βιαστής αποκαλύπτεται ότι είναι ο γείτονας - επιτυχημένος κοινωνικά κι επαγγελματικά, παντρεμένος με μια κούκλ ξανθιά ελαφρώς θεούσα -μάλλον στράφηκε στον Θεό για να αντέξει τα βίτσια του συζύγου- και κλασικό "καλό παιδί" που δεν ταιριάζει με τίποτα στο προφίλ του ανώμαλου παρανοϊκού. Μάλλον σε ξενέρωτο γιάπη κάνει - όχι πως κι αυτοί δεν μπορούν να είναι ανώμαλοι, αλλά θα περίμενε κανείς να φανεί κάπως, κάπου, μια έκφραση, μια κίνηση, ένα κάτι που να κινεί έστω ελάχιστα υποψίες. Η ερμηνεία δεν βοηθάει, ίσως όμως να μην φταίει ο ηθοποιός, καθώς το σενάριο δεν μας δίνει καμία εξήγηση για την ψυχοπαθολογία του. Θεωρώ ότι ο σκηνοθέτης θα μπορούσε να κάνει καλύτερη επιλογή ή να τον καθοδηγήσει καλύτερα, ώστε να έχει έστω μια παρανοϊκή λάμψη στο βλέμμα, ένα κάτι. Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με έπεισε.



Άλλη, πιο μεγάλη, τρύπα στο σενάριο και μνημείο αναληθοφάνειας, τα οικογενειακά του γιου της κυρίας.



Spoiler



Η κοπέλα του μένει έγκυος και τον πείθει να συζήσουν με έξοδα της πλούσιας μαμάς. Όταν γεννιέται το μωρό, είναι όλοι στο μαιευτήριο, μαζί κι ο κολλητός του γιου, ένας μαύρος νέγρος αράπης (με το συμπάθιο, για λόγους ακριβείας τα λέω αυτά, να έχετε σαφή εικόνα). Τους φέρνουν λοιπόν να δουν το βρέφος, και ω του θαύματος είναι πέντε τόνους πιο σκούρο και από τους δύο υποτιθέμενους γονείς του. Η πεθερά στραβοκοιτάζει την νύφη, αλλά δεν λέει τίποτε - ούτε αυτή, ούτε κανείς άλλος.

Ε με συγχωρείτε, αλλά αυτό θα περνούσε μόνο σε καμιά χαζοκωμωδία με τον Λουί ντε Φυνές, όχι σε μια ταινία που υποτίθεται ότι είναι σκοτεινή, με ψυχολογικές προεκτάσεις που προσπαθούν να είναι σοβαροφανείς (το βαρύ παρελθόν της ηρωίδας με τον ψυχοπαθή δολοφόνο πατέρα και την ξαναμωραμένη νυμφομανή υπέργηρη μητέρα). Ας έβαζαν ξερωγώ ένα ξανθογάλανο μωρό κι έναν Άριο κολλητό, ενώ οι δυο γονείς θα ήταν καραμελάχρινοι, ας έβαζε και ορισμένα βλέμματα γεμάτα νόημα, να ήταν ένα κλείσιμο ματιού στον θεατή. Αλλά το μαύρο μωρό από τους λευκότερα λευκούς γονείς, με τον υποτιθέμενο πατέρα να υπερασπίζεται σθεναρά το "παιδί του" όταν η "γιαγιά" κάποια στιγμή του το επισημαίνει, μόνο γκροτέσκο μπορεί να είναι.

Έχουμε δει και χειρότερα, βέβαια, σε κείνη την παλιά ελληνική ταινία, τη θυμάται κανείς; Αλλά τότε δεν ξέρανε από ντιενέι οι σεναριογράφοι, δεν υπήρχε και ίντερνετ, και τέλος πάντων τα ίδια θα περιμένουμε από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία κι από μια σύγχρονη γαλλική παραγωγή;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ. Προς το παρόν, το διάβασα χωρίς τα σπόιλερ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2016)

Η αναχώρηση του μεγάλου Πολωνού Αντρέι Βάιντα ας μην περάσει απαρατήρητη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2016)

Η παλιά ελληνική ταινία που αναφέρεις, Μελ, μήπως είναι μία δραματική όπου


Spoiler



δύο νέοι παντρέυονται στο τέλος και κάνουν ένα παιδί μαυρο κι ο νέος εγκαταλeίπει τη νέα νομίζοντας ότι τον απάτησε (πώς ακριβώς βρήκε τον μάυρο στην Ελλάδα της δεκαετίας του '50 δεν ξέρω), και το τέλος κάποιος από την οικογένεια ανακοινώνει ο παππούς ήταν μιγάς και ακολουθεί αίσιο τέλος; Από άποψη DNA μια χαρά στέκει η ελληνική ταινία, που δεν θυμάμαι τον τίτλο της.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2016)

Ναι αυτή είναι, αλλά ας βάλει κάποιος συντονιστής αυτά που γράφεις μέσα σε σπόιλερ, για να μην το χαλάσουμε σε όσους θέλουν να δουν την ταινία.



Spoiler



Η ταινία από άποψη DNA δεν στέκει καθόλου καλά. Πρώτον θα έπρεπε και οι δύο γονείς να έχουν μαύρο πρόγονο, όχι μόνον ο ένας. Δεύτερον ο πρόγονος αυτός δεν θα πρέπει να ήταν πολλές γενιές πίσω. Τρίτον οι γονείς δεν θα ήταν κατάλευκοι, θα είχαν κι οι ίδιοι κάποια χαρακτηριστικά μιγάδα, έστω και λιγότερο έντονα από τους πατεράδες τους. Τέταρτον το παιδί δεν θα έβγαινε κατάμαυρο, όπως στην ταινία αν θυμάμαι καλά, θα έβγαινε μιγαδάκι, καφέ-ω-λαι (έστω πιο σκούρο από τους γονείς, αλλά μιγαδάκι).


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2016)

Sandra Laing
Φωτογραφίες (έγχρωμες) της Σάντρας Λανγκ σε παιδική ηλικία με τους γονείς της υπάρχουν στο γκουγκλ. 
Στην Ελληνική ταινία δεν έχουμε αρκετές πληροφορίες για το πρώτο, αλλά αυτό μπορέι να έχει να κανει και με τις γνώσεις της εποχής. 

Απ'το σινεμά τα έχω μάθει κι εγώ όλα Skin


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2016)

Στην Υπηρέτρια του Chan-wook Park, που παίζεται αυτές τις εβδομάδες στις αίθουσες, σε μια στιγμή η νεαρή κυρία δίνει στην άρτι προσληφθείσα νεαρή υπηρέτριά της να της διαβάσει τη συστατική επιστολή που εκείνη της παρουσιάζει, γιατί έχει πονοκέφαλο. Αυτή παίρνει το χαρτί κι αρχίζει να διαβάζει από μνήμης, γιατί γνώριζε την αρχή της σύστασης. Μετά η κάμερα μάς δείχνει το χαρτί, και υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι το...κρατάει ανάποδα! (γιατί είναι αγράμματη)

Η ταινία στα κορεάτικα λέγεται Η Κυρία. Δικαίως...


Τα λεσβιακά γυρίστηκαν στην αρχή-αρχή με τηλεκατευθυνόμενη κάμερα και όλοι οι αρσενικοί είχαν πάρει άδεια εκείνη την ημέρα, οι δε επισκέψεις απαγορεύονταν. Μια γυναίκα μόνο κρατούσε το μικρόφωνο. (από τα τριβιδάκια του IMDB)


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2016)

...
Gone with 2016






“–Where you headed, cowboy?
–Nowhere special.
–Nowhere special... I always wanted to go there.”


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
*Carrie Fisher, Princess Leia in 'Star Wars,' Dead at 60

*




Elwood, they're gone, man...


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2016)

"Come and play with us, Danny, I dare you, motherf****r!"



Spoiler


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2017)

...
Manifesto


----------



## crystal (Jan 17, 2017)

Είχα καιρό να δω τόσο όμορφη ταινία.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2017)

...
_Loving_ - Jeff Nichols, Ruth Negga, Joe Edgerton






A Brit, an Irish-Ethiopian and an Aussie rule the screen in rural Virginia. True story, true film.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2017)

...
Les Bruitages au Cinéma:






Ηχητικά εφέ. Ό,τι βάζει ο νους του ανθρώπου για να δώσει ήχο στη βουβή -ακόμα- κινηματογράφηση. Sounds from silence.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2017)

...
100 years / 100 shots - Jacob T. Swinney






OFFICIAL SELECTION: 2016 Tribeca Film Festival

"A journey through the past 100 years of cinema--the most memorable shot from each year (in my opinion). While many of these shots are the most recognizable in film history, others are equally iconic in their own right. For example, some shots pioneered a style or defined a genre, while others tested the boundaries of censorship and filmgoer expectations. If anything, I want this video to be a reminder as to why we all love cinema so much."




Spoiler



Films used:

Birth of a Nation
Intolerance
The Immigrant
A Dog's Life
Broken Blossoms
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
The Kid
Nosferatu
Safety Last
Sherlock Junior
Battleship Potemkin
The General
Metropolis
The Passion of Joan of Arc
Un Chien Andalou
All Quiet on the Western Front
Frankenstein
Scarface
King Kong
It Happened One Night
The Bride of Frankenstein
Sabotage
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
The Adventures of Robin Hood
The Wizard of Oz
The Great Dictator
Citizen Kane
Casablanca
The Outlaw
To Have and Have Not
Rome, Open City
It's a Wonderful Life
Dark Passage
The Bicycle Thief
The Third Man
Sunset Boulevard
A Streetcar Named Desire
Singing in the Rain
Shane
Rear Window
The Seven Year Itch
The Searchers
The Seventh Seal
Vertigo
North by Northwest
Psycho
Breakfast at Tiffany's
Lawrence of Arabia
8 1/2
A Fistful of Dollars
The Sound of Music
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Graduate
2001: A Space Odyssey
Easy Rider
Patton
A Clockwork Orange
The Godfather
The Exorcist
Chinatown
Jaws
Rocky
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Superman
Apocalypse Now
Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
Raiders of the Lost Ark
E.T.
Scarface
A Nightmare on Elm Street
The Breakfast Club
Platoon
Dirty Dancing
Die Hard
Batman
Goodfellas
The Silence of the Lambs
Reservoir Dogs
Jurassic Park
The Shawshank Redemption
Braveheart
Mission: Impossible
Titanic
Rushmore
Fight Club
Gladiator
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
Spider-Man
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Brokeback Mountain
300
There Will be Blood
The Dark Knight
Avatar
Inception
The Tree of Life
The Avengers
Gravity
Boyhood
Mad Max: Fury Road

MUSIC: "Time" by Hans Zimmer


Κουιζάκι: Πόσες από τις 100 ταινίες αναγνωρίζετε χωρίς να πατήσετε το κουμπί που τις φανερώνει;


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2017)

Δεν αναγνώρισα δεκαεφτά, μεταξύ αυτών ολες του Τσάπλιν, που δεν τις ξέρω καθόλου (εκτός από μία). 
Αλλά η λίστα είναι λιγο περίεργη και όχι ιδιαίτερα ψαγμένη, εδώ που τα λέμε. Περιλαμβάνει καμιά δεκαριά ευρωπαικές ταινίες όλες προ του 1930 και μετά μόνο Χόλιγουντ, λες και μετά το 1930 πέθανε το σινεμά εκτός ΗΠΑ. Ειδικά για τις πιο πρόσφατες δεν κατάλαβα πότε πρόλαβαν να γίνουν εμβληματικές. Ειδικά η προτελευταία σκηνή (δεν λέω όνομα, αυτή με το παιδάκι), παρόλο που είναι όμορφη, δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι επαναστατική, πρωτοπόρα, καθοριστική για το είδος ή προκαλέι προβληματισμό σε κανέναν. Η ταινία μπορεί να είναι, η σκηνή δεν είναι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2017)

...
Comments may also be addressed directly to the compiler, J. T. Swinney, at: https://vimeo.com/162855085 and https://vimeo.com/jacobtswinney. 

e.g.:

"ceci est une compilation très moyenne de quelqu'un qui a mélangé ses goûts personnels un les classiques du box-office, ce n'est pas du tout une rétrospective de "100 de cinéma" (qui d'ailleurs a plus de 100 ans, depuis le temps qu'on le dit). Il n' y a que les grands réalisateurs américains, que doit vénérer tout cinéphile du monde entier. Seule l'Angleterre et l'Allemagne ont droit à quelques secondes. Les scènes "mémorables", on les connaît justement par cœur. Et sans vouloir être chauvin, les français ont inventé le cinéma en technique (les frères Lumière) et en fiction (G. Méliès, qui ouvrit aussi la porte aux premiers effets spéciaux). Et il n'y a rien de français dans ce galimatias, alors faire un clip avec des scènes "cucultes" de plein de gros films qui ont du succès, aujourd'hui tout le monde peut le faire..."

"Alors pourquoi ne pas donnez l'exemple, montre-nous le chemin. Qu'est-ce qui devrait être représentatif? Fais-nous un clip et les cinéphiles auront un autre regard sur cinéma. Qu'en dis-tu?"


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2017)

Κι αυτός πέφτει έξω, ο Ανδαλουσιανός Σκύλος δεν είναι ούτε αγγλική, ούτε γερμανική ταινία.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

...
*Sir John Hurt obituary*



daeman said:


> ...
> "I read this in a magazine when John Lennon died:
> 
> 'Death, be not proud, though some have called thee
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

...
*Emmanuelle Riva, French icon who starred in Amour, dies aged 89

*




_Amour_ το 2012 & _Hiroshima, mon amour_ 53 χρόνια νωρίτερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Sir John Hurt obituary*



John Hurt Filmography






(Almost) all of John Hurt's films, in chronological order. There are 143 in this video.

Μια ζωή στην οθόνη σε τεσσεράμισι λεπτά στην οθόνη.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2017)

...
Film Meets Art (I) - Vugar Efendi:






"Art inspires cinema, cinema inspires art. As lover of both, I just wanted to look into films that are inspired by famous paintings throughout history. There are plenty of movies more to include, maybe for a second part in the future.

Music: Gio Galanti - Nocturnal"


Film Meets Art (II):






"All art forms feed off from each other, and film is no different. More examples are shown here as an expansion of the first Film Meets Art video.

Music: Mychael Danna - Epigraph"


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2017)

...
_La La Land_ as (if it were) directed by David Lynch - Trailer Mix






Everyone knows that _La La Land_ is the feel-good, singing and dancing movie of the year. And with Damien Chazelle nominated for "Best Director" in this weekend's Academy Awards, we wondered what the film would look like with an entirely different director and tone. This episode of Trailer Mix brings you a darker, more surrealist version courtesy of David Lynch.

Lynched! :devil:


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2017)

...
We asked famous Greek celebrities about their favorite flicks. 




Cinephilosophy.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2017)

Ταξίδι στο 1929 για σήμερα. 
Χτες είδα την ταινία Αστέρω του 1929, σε προβολή με συνοδεία ζωντανής μουσικής (πιάνο και τραγούδι). Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την ταινία εδώ. 
Εγώ άλλο θα σχολιάσω, και όχι, όχι το ότι ο ήχος ήταν λες κι είχες το πιάνο δίπλα σου :twit:, τί Ντόλμπυ στερεο και πράσινα άλογα (σοβαρά πάντως, το να βλέπεις εικόνες εμφανώς παλιές και να ακούς ήχο καμπάνα από τον πιανίστα ήταν λίγο περίεργο, γιατί τις βωβές ταινίες έχουμε συνηθίσει να τις βλέπουμε με ήχο κονσέρβα, όχι και τόσο σπουδαίας ποιότητας). 
Η ταινία λοιπόν ήταν χαμένη και βρέθηκε το 2003 στη Γαλλία. Αποτέλεσμα είναι το ότι η ταινία έχει καρτέλες με μπλα μπλα στα γαλλικά, και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, ενώ για όσους είναι ασκημένοι να διαβάζουν χείλη (εγώ δεν είμαι, απλά μερικά είναι πολύ εμφανή), οι ηθοποιοί μιλάνε, φυσικά, ελληνικά. 
Η ταινία ξεκινά με μια μικρή εισαγωγή στην Αθήνα της εποχής (το ένθετο του ΕΟΤ δηλαδή), με εικόνες από την Ακρόπολη αλλά κι από την Ομόνοια με πεζούς κι αυτοκίνητα κλπ κλπ. και μετά πάει στον οδοντωτό σιδηρόδρομο Διακοφτό- Καλάβρυτα. Αυτό δεν το λέει πουθενά, εγώ το αναγνώρισα και όντως η ταινία είναι γυρισμένη στα Καλάβρυτα και τα γύρω μέρη και δείχνει και το Μέγα Σπήλαιο όπως ήταν τότε, που η αρχιτεκτονική του με αυτή είναι απόλυτα δεμένη με τη φύση κλπ κλπ, κι όχι όπως είναι σήμερα που έχουν κολλήσει μια σύγχρονη άσχημη πολυκατοικία πάνω στο μεσαιωνικό κτίριο. 
Μετά βλέπουμε χωρικούς με φουστανέλλες και χωριά και πρόβατα και κατσίκια κλπ. Και αυτό είναι το μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον της ταινίας κατά τη γνώμη μου, η αποτύπωση ενός τρόπου ζωής όπως ήταν τότε, που ακόμα υπήρχε, κι όχι κατόπιν εορτής. Οι ηθοποιοί είναι μακιγιαρισμένοι στο φουλ, όπως σε όλες τις ταινίες της εποχής, αλλά οι διάφοροι ερασιτέχνες είναι εμφανώς άνθρωποι των χωριών, που φοράνε τα κανονικά τους χωριάτικα ρούχα.
Προσωπικά τρελλαίνομαι με τις εικόνες των Ελλήνων του παρελθόντος, είτε είναι πορτραίτα ζωγραφικής, φωτογραφίες ή φιλμ. Γιατί μεγαλώσαμε βλέποντας αντίστοιχα ξένα, και στο μυαλό μου το παρελθόν κατοικείται από ξένες φάτσες κι όχι από τους προπαππούδες μας που μοιάζαν σαν εμάς.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## antongoun (Feb 14, 2019)

Εδώ είναι που συστήνουμε ταινίες; 
Από τις πιο όμορφες που έχω δει, όχι τελευταία αλλά γενικά, και με έναν Tom Waits που με έκανε να τον αγαπήσω ακόμα περισσότερο.
The Ballad of Buster Scruggs, των αδερφών Κοέν. Εγώ το είδα στο netflix, δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκεται και αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2019)

Από τις ταινίες που πρότεινα κι εγώ στους κολλητούς μου. Δυστυχώς έχουμε παρατήσει αυτό το νήμα, παρότι βλέπω όλες ή σχεδόν όλες τις καλές ταινίες που κυκλοφορούν (συν μερικές κακές ή αδιάφορες ή για άλλα γούστα). Η Μπαλάντα ήταν από τις καλύτερες σπονδυλωτές που έχω δει τελευταία (αλλά είμαι φίλος των Κοέν, έτσι κι αλλιώς). (Τις λέμε ακόμα «σπονδυλωτές»;)

Εγώ προβλέπω να σας πω αύριο καλά λόγια για τη γιαπωνέζικη 万引き家族 (Χρυσό Φοίνικα στις Κάννες πέρυσι)…


----------



## antongoun (Feb 14, 2019)

> Εγώ προβλέπω να σας πω αύριο καλά λόγια για τη γιαπωνέζικη 万引き家族



:) 

Εντάξει, η "Μπαλάντα του Μπάστερ Σκραγκς" - θα μας πεις λοιπόν για τους "Κλέφτες καταστημάτων"; :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Εντάξει, η "Μπαλάντα του Μπάστερ Σκραγκς" - θα μας πεις λοιπόν για τους "Κλέφτες καταστημάτων"; :)



Να πω την αλήθεια, τον γιαπωνέζικο τίτλο τον έβαλα σαν πρόκληση, όχι σαν έμμεση αποδοκιμασία του αγγλικού τίτλου της ταινίας των Κοέν. Βλέπω ταινίες κατά κανόνα σε αγγλόφωνο περιβάλλον, με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, συχνά αγνοώντας τον ελληνικό τίτλο — οπότε δεν δικαιούμαι να επικρίνω τους άλλους.

Ο γιαπωνέζικος τίτλος μεταφράζεται Shoplifting family — υπάρχει εκεί η σημαντική διάσταση της οικογένειας, με ενδεχομένως μια ευρύτερη σημασία του shoplifting. Είναι το όραμα του σκηνοθέτη για τα στοιχεία που αυτός θεωρεί σαν κύρια συστατικά στοιχεία της οικογένειας. Και σαν όραμα πρέπει να δει κανείς την ταινία, στο μεγαλύτερό της μέρος, γιατί είναι εξιδανικευμένη η οικογενειακή ατμόσφαιρα των φτωχοδιαβόλων, εκεί που εύκολα θα μπορούσες να βρεις κακία, φθόνο, βία και άλλα κακά που είναι πιθανό να προκαλέσουν η φτώχια και η έλλειψη παιδείας.

Αν λοιπόν αφήσεις να παρασυρθείς από τη δουλειά του σκηνοθέτη, θα νιώσεις καλά σε όλα τα επίπεδα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2019)

Ξέσκαψα προ ημερών μια καλή κόπια της δυσεύρετης ταινίας «Η τελευταία κοιλάδα» (The Last Valley), του 1971, με πρωταγωνιστές τον Μάικλ Κέιν και τον Ομάρ Σαρίφ. Ειρηνικό ξεχειμώνιασμα στρατιωτών (1638) σε μια παραδεισένια κοιλάδα (με πολλά μπριγκελιανά ταμπλό) μακριά από τη φρίκη του Τριακονταετούς και της πανούκλας. Πολλές δύσκολες ισορροπίες μέσα και γύρω από το σενάριο, αλλά βρίσκομαι σε φάση αναδίφησης στα έργα του Μάικλ Κέιν και αυτό ήταν μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Valley_(1971_film)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 16, 2019)

Α ναι, είναι ωραία ταινία αυτή!


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2019)

Σχετικό άσχετο: Το απαραίτητο διάβασμα που έκανα μετά με οδήγησε στο Μαγδεβούργο (πολλή σφαγή, βρε παιδί μου) και σε αυτό το αριστούργημα του Χουντερτβάσερ.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...x-2010-06-23-md-hundertwasser-by-RalfR-07.jpg


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2019)

Το μικρό γλωσσικό.

Η σφαγή του Μαγδεβούργου είναι από τις πολύ τραυματικές στιγμές της γερμανικής ιστορίας. Από τους βασικούς υπεύθυνους (πλην του Τίλι) ήταν ο κόμης Πάπενχαϊμ, του οποίου το όνομα πέρασε εκτός άλλων, και σε μια χαρακτηριστική έκφραση. Από τον πιο πάνω σύνδεσμο της γουικιπίντιας:

His name forms the key part of the Czech, Flemish, Dutch, Scandinavian, and German colloquialism "I know my fellow Pappenheims" ("ich kenne meine Pappenheimer"). It is used to imply tongue-in-cheek that someone has, is or will be acting in a way that is completely expected. The sentence originally held a positive connotation and referred to the determination of Pappenheim's horsemen. Friedrich Schiller used the modified sentence "Daran erkenn' ich meine Pappenheimer" in his "Wallenstein" trilogy.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2019)

Να φτιάξουμε ένα νήμα με ελληνικούς ιδιωματισμούς και ιστορικές εκφράσεις που περιέχουν ονόματα (έγινε Λούης, ανθ' ημών Γουλιμής) με τίτλο κάτι σαν *Το «Έγινε Λούης» δεν θα αποδοθεί «He became (Carl) Lewis»*.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2019)

...
Als das Kind Kind war, 
wußte es nicht, daß es Kind war, 
alles war ihm beseelt, 
und alle Seelen waren eins.

​Weil die Seele Flügel hat
und hinweg fliegt.






Όταν το παιδί ήταν παιδί,
δεν ήξερε πως ήταν παιδί,
Για κείνο, όλα είχανε ψυχή
και όλες οι ψυχές ήταν ένα.

Γιατί η ψυχή έχει φτερά
και μακριά πετά.

*Bruno Ganz* (1941-2019)



daeman said:


> ...
> *Lied vom Kindsein* -- Peter Handke
> 
> Als das Kind Kind war,
> ...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 16, 2019)

Βάλε πράμα και για τον Άλμπερτ Φίνεϊ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2019)

Μια ταινία που ίσως δεν θα έχετε ακούσει είναι μια σουηδική του 2018 που δεν ξέρω να έχει έρθει στην Ελλάδα: Unga Astrid (Becoming Astrid), για ένα καθοριστικό κομμάτι από τα νεανικά χρόνια της Άστριντ Λίντγκρεν. Θα σας αρέσει η πρωταγωνίστρια, που είναι θαυμάσια στο ρόλο της, αλλά και όλα τ’ άλλα έχουν εξαιρετικές ισορροπίες.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6433456/reference


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2019)

*Stan & Ollie*

Έχω δει πολλή, μα πάρα πολλή, κωμωδία του βωβού — από το Σινεάκ της πόλης μου ως τα τακτικά αφιερώματα της αγγλικής τηλεόρασης και τις συχνές κάποτε προβολές της ελληνικής. Με έπιασε κατάθλιψη όταν διαπίστωσα ότι δεν άρεσε στα παιδιά μου και έτσι έχασα την ευκαιρία για άλλον ένα κύκλο. Ήμουν φαν του Σαρλό που αργότερα έγινε Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν, του Μπάστερ Κίτον, του Χάρολντ Λόιντ. Δεν με ξετρέλαιναν ο Χοντρός και ο Λιγνός, αλλά δεν έχανα και ταινία τους.

Περίμενα πώς και πώς να δω την ταινία _*Stan & Ollie*_. Κάτι χάνει ο ελληνικός τίτλος «Χοντρός & Λιγνός» — θα μπορούσαν ίσως να τον κάνουν «Λιγνός & Χοντρός» αποδίδοντας σωστά για πρώτη φορά τη σειρά που είχαν τα ονόματα στη χολιγουντιανή μαρκίζα! Και την ευχαριστήθηκα από την αρχή ως το τέλος, με τα αστεία της και τις πίκρες της, το σεβασμό στους καλλιτέχνες και κυρίως για τη δουλειά του Στιβ Κούγκαν (που δικαίως κέρδισε το Bafta) και του Τζον Ράιλι.

Διάβασα, αφού είδα την ταινία (όπως κάνω μετά από κάθε ταινία), την κριτική του εμπερτόπαιδου και τη βρήκα του γούστου μου. Από τα τριβιδάκια της imbd ψάρεψα και αυτό το ωραίο:
It may appear that the taxis outside the Savoy Hotel are driving on the wrong side of the road, but Savoy Court is the only named street in the UK where you drive on the right instead of the left. It is believed that this was to enable women to exit cars first, since they traditionally sat behind the driver of the carriage or cab.
Περισσότερα: https://www.theguardian.com/notesandqueries/query/0,5753,-1501,00.html

(Name dropping: Όταν δούλευα στο Λονδίνο, περνούσα κάθε μέρα μπροστά από το Σαβόι. Ε, αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια δεν θυμάμαι να την είχα προσέξει. Πρόσεξα όμως μια μέρα τον πανέμορφο Κρίστοφερ Πλάμερ να βγαίνει από μια λιμουζίνα ακριβώς μπροστά μου. Πρέπει να φόρεσα το πιο χαζό μου χαμόγελο γιατί χαμογέλασε κι αυτός και με καλημέρισε.)

Η ταινία αξιοποιεί όσο μπορεί τον πασίγνωστο χορό του Σταν και του Όλι από το _Way Out West_.


----------



## cougr (Mar 16, 2019)

Nickel, το _name dropping_ που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω πώς θα το λέγαμε στα ελληνικά; Το ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2019)

cougr said:


> Nickel, το _name dropping_ που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω πώς θα το λέγαμε στα ελληνικά; Το ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό τώρα.


https://www.slang.gr/lemma/18455-neim-ntropingk


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2019)

cougr said:


> Nickel, το _name dropping_ που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω πώς θα το λέγαμε στα ελληνικά; Το ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό τώρα.



Καλημέρα. Μια απόδοση για τη πιο στενή σημασία του όρου θα ήταν «επίδειξη γνωριμιών». Για την ευρύτερη σημασία θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «επίκληση διασήμων».


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2019)

Πούληση μούρης με ονόματα


----------



## cougr (Mar 17, 2019)

Ωραία. Σας ευχαριστώ και τους τρεις!


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2019)

Η Ρουθ Μπέιντερ Γκίνσμπουργκ είναι σουπερηρωίδα για τους προοδευτικούς των ΗΠΑ. Είδα την _Αρχή της ισότητας_ (_On the basis of sex_) για τα νεανικά της χρόνια και το ξεκίνημά της στα δικαστήρια (με τη Φελίσιτι Τζόουνς στο ρόλο της Γκίνσμπουργκ) και, καπάκι, το βραβευμένο ντοκιμαντέρ _RBG_, και μου άρεσαν και τα δύο — πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2019)

Μια πολύ χρήσιμη λίστα, ιδίως αν θέλεις να βάλεις την ελληνική βερσιόν δίπλα στην αγγλική και να έχεις έτοιμους τους ελληνικούς τίτλους. Μπορεί να μη γράφουμε πια εδώ για ταινίες, αλλά δεν έχουμε σταματήσει να τις βλέπουμε.

*Οι καλύτερες ταινίες του 2019 από το Sight & Sound* https://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/ar..._tou_2019_apo_to_sight_kai_sound-2538804.html

*The 50 best films of 2019 * https://www.bfi.org.uk/best-films-2019



50. The Mule - Clint Eastwood, US|Το Βαποράκι (Κλιντ Ίστγουντ)
49. The Favourite - Yorgos Lanthimos, UK|Η Ευνοούμενη (Γιώργος Λάνθιμος)
48. Just Don’t Think I’ll Scream - Frank Beauvais, France|Just Don’t Think I’ll Scream (Φρανκ Μποβέ)
47. If Beale Street Could Talk - Barry Jenkins, USA|Αν η Οδός Μπιλ Μπορούσε να Μιλήσει (Μπάρι Τζένκινς)
46. Rose Plays Julie - Christine Molloy & Joe Lawlor, Ireland/UK|Rose Plays Julie (Κριστίν Μολόι & Τζο Λόλορ)
45. Rocks - Sarah Gavron, UK|Rocks (Σάρα Γκάβρον)
44. Honeyland - Tamara Kotevska & Ljubomir Stefanov, Macedonia|Honeyland (Ταμάρα Κοτέφσκα & Λιούμπομιρ Στεφάνοφ)
43. Holiday - Isabella Eklöf, Denmark|Holiday (Ιζαμπέλα Εκλοφ)
42. I Lost My Body - Jérémy Clapin, France|I Lost My Body (Ζερεμί Κλαπέν)
41. Hale County This Morning, This Evening - RaMell Ross, US|Hale County This Morning, This Evening (ΡαΜελ Ρος)
40. Ray & Liz - Richard Billingham, UK|Ray & Liz (Ρίτσαρντ Μπίλινγκχαμ)
39. Joker - Todd Phillips, USA|Joker (Τοντ Φίλιπς)
38. Eighth Grade - Bo Burnham, USA|Eighth Grade (Μπο Μπέρναμ)
37. No Data Plan - Miko Revereza, USA|No Data Plan (Μίκο Ρεβερέτζα)
36. America - Garrat Bradley, USA|America (Γκάρατ Μπράντλεϊ)
35. Zombi Child - Bertrand Bonello, France|Zombi Child (Μπερτράν Μπονελό)
34. Synonyms - Nadav Lapid, Israel, France|Συνώνυμα (Ναντάβ Λαπίντ)
33. Ash Is Purest White - Jia Zhangke, China|Οι Στάχτες μιας Αγάπης (Ζία Ζιάνγκ Κε)
32. Booksmart - Olivia Wilde, USA|Booksmart (Ολίβια Γουάιλντ)
31. Knives Out - Rian Johnson, USA|Στα Μαχαίρια (Ρίαν Τζόνσον)
30. In Fabric - Peter Strickland, UK|In Fabric (Πίτερ Στρίκλαντ)
29. I Was at Home, But… - Angela Schanelec, Germany|I Was at Home, But (Άνγκελα Σάνελεκ)
28. Varda by Agnès - Agnès Varda, France|Η Ανιές με τα Λόγια της Βαρντά (Ανιές Βαρντά)
27. Ad Astra - James Gray, USA|Ad Astra (Τζέιμς Γκρέι)
26. The Hottest August - Brett Story, USA|The Hottest August (Μπρετ Στόρι)
25. The Farewell - Lulu Wang, USA|The Farewell (Λούλου Γουάνγκ)
24. A Hidden Life - Terrence Malick, USA|A Hidden Life (Τέρενς Μάλικ)
23. Transit - Christian Petzold, Germany|Transit (Κρίστιαν Πέτζολντ)
22. Border - Ali Abbasi, Sweden|Σύνορα (Αλί Αμπάσι)
21. Beanpole - Kantemir Balagov, Russia|Beanpole (Καντεμίρ Μπαλάγκοφ)
20. Martin Eden - Pietro Marcello, Italy|Martin Eden (Πιέτρο Μαρτσέλο)
19. Hustlers - Lorena Scafaria, USA|Επικίνδυνες Κυρίες (Λορίν Σκαφάρια)
18. Happy as Lazzaro - Alice Rohrwacher, Italy|Ευτυχισμένος Λάζαρος (Αλίτσε Ρορβάκερ)
17. The Lighthouse - Robert Eggers, USA|The Lighthouse (Ρόμπερτ Έγκερς)
16. Midsommar - Ari Aster, USA|Μεσοκαλόκαιρο (Άρι Άστερ)
15. For Sama - Waad Al-Kateab, Edward Watts, UK / Syria|For Sama (Γουαάντ Αλ-Κατέμπ & Εντουαρντ Γουατς)
14. Marriage Story - Noah Baumbach, USA|Ιστορία Γάμου (Νόα Μπόμπακ)
13. Monos - Alejandro Landes, Colombia|Monos (Αλεχάντρο Λάντες)
12. Uncut Gems - Benny Safdie, Josh Safdie, USA|Uncut Gems (Μπένι & Τζος Σαφντί)
11. High Life - Claire Denis, France|Μαύρη Τρύπα (Κλερ Ντενί)
10. Vitalina Varela - Pedro Costa, Portugal|Vitalina Varela (Πέδρο Κόστα)
9. Us - Jordan Peele, USA|Εμείς (Τζόρνταν Πιλ)
8. Bait - Mark Jenkin, UK|Bait (Μάρκ Τζένκιν)
7. Atlantics - Mati Diop, France, Senegal|Atlantics (Μάτι Ντιοπ)
6. Pain and Glory - Pedro Almodóvar, Spain|Πόνος και Δόξα (Πέδρο Αλμοδόβαρ)
5. Portrait of a Lady on Fire - Céline Sciamma, France|Το Πορτρέτο μιας Γυναίκας που Φλέγεται (Σελίν Σιαμά)
4. Once Upon a Time… in Hollywood - Quentin Tarantino, USA|Κάποτε στο… Χόλιγουντ (Κουέντιν Ταραντίνο)
3. The Irishman - Martin Scorsese, USA|Ο Ιρλανδός (Μάρτιν Σκορσέζε)
2. Parasite - Bong Joon-ho, South Korea|Παράσιτα (Μπονγκ Τζουν - χο)
1. The Souvenir - Joanna Hogg, UK |The Souvenir (Τζοάνα Χογκ)


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2019)

Εκτός απο το 27, οι άλλες γιατί δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2019)

SBE said:


> Εκτός απο το 27, οι άλλες γιατί δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί;



Οι περισσότερες, επειδή δεν έχουν ακόμα προβληθεί στην Ελλάδα. Κάποιες λίγες, επειδή οι διανομείς προτίμησαν να αφήσουν τον τίτλο τους αμετάφραστο, π.χ. Joker.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι εγγραφές στην imdb αναφέρουν ημερομηνία προβολής της ταινίας σε διάφορες χώρες.


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2020)

...
Καθαρά κινηματογραφικό δεν είναι, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να δω μια τέτοια ταινία από τον Βέντερς, σπονδυλωτή, σαν μια σειρά από όνειρα πραγματικότητας.

Wim Wenders: "In front of Edward Hopper's paintings, I always get this feeling that they are frames from movies that were never made." 






Και η έκθεση στη Βασιλεία δε θα με χάλαγε, αλλά πού χρόνος, πού χρήμα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## antongoun (Feb 9, 2020)

"A sun" - την είδα πρόσφατα στο Netflix. Μου άρεσε πολύ, και η ταινία και η μουσική της. Ταϊβανέζικη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2020)

James Stewart meets Kubrick meets Hitchcock (https://vimeo.com/226621132)


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2020)

+
The Fear Hunter
From Here to Immunity
Full Metal Mask
The Hurt Locked
Treating Private Ryan
...


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2020)

Ευχαριστούμε. Ο οβολός μου:

A Virus for All Seasons
Bad Times at the El Venizelos
Close Encounters of the Forgotten Kind
Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Quarantine
The Crown Affair
Scarecrown


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 25, 2020)

Αξιόλογη μικρού μήκους για όσους προτιμάμε τα σκηνικά από την πραγματικότητα. Ισπανικά με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2020)

—You see? The population census has got him down as "dormanted." Uh, the Central Collective Storehouse computer has got him down as "deleted."
—Hang on.
—Information Retrieval has got him down as "inoperative." And there's another one - security has got him down as "excised." Administration has got him down as "completed."
—He's dead.

Gone to The Sweet Hereafter.
There and back again.


https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/jun/19/ian-holm-dies-alien-chariots-of-fire-bilbo-baggins


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2020)

Η πραγματικότητα αντιγράφει την τέχνη.


----------



## presunto (Jun 26, 2020)

(click image to enlarge)

Nostalgia (1983), A. Tarkovsky


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2021)

Samurai on the toilet


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2021)

Man blowing a bubble


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2021)

Medieval posters:

















https://www.facebook.com/groups/397528990633871/permalink/1098243730562390/



Spoiler



1. Ghostbusters
2. Alien
3. Kill Bill vol. I
4. The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2021)

The dudeness must flow.
The duneness, too.





–I must not fear. Fear is the mind killer.
–The Dude abides.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2021)

Για φαν των ταινιών τρόμου:





Έχει και λυσάρι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2021)

Έτσι είναι ο μεταφρασμένος τίτλος, προφανώς επειδή είναι παρωδία, οπότε πετυχαίνει τον στόχο του.
Δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι όταν βγήκε, άλλωστε δεν έχω δει ούτε τα Hunger Games (Αγώνες Πείνας) που παρωδεί, αλλά το είδα σήμερα και γέλασα:


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2021)

Μου αρέσουν οι καλές παρωδίες, αλλά εδώ διχάζομαι: εσύ λες ότι γέλασες κι εγώ βλέπω βαθμολογία 3,2/10 στο imdb.
Να 'ναι οι φαν των Hunger Games μόνο, που ούτε τη βάση δεν έδωσαν στο spoof;


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2021)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσουν οι καλές παρωδίες, αλλά εδώ διχάζομαι: εσύ λες ότι γέλασες κι εγώ βλέπω βαθμολογία 3,2/10 στο imdb.
> Να 'ναι οι φαν των Hunger Games μόνο, που ούτε τη βάση δεν έδωσαν στο spoof;



Λάθος διατύπωση: δεν εννοούσα ότι γέλασα με την ταινία, αλλά με τον τίτλο: Αγώνες Πείνας > Αγώνες Λόρδας.
Έχει κάτι αστείο για μένα η λέξη «λόρδα», ίσως επειδή την έχω συνδέσει με τον Καραγκιόζη και άλλες παλιές ευτράπελες χρήσεις της.
Κι αφού δεν έχω δει τα Hunger Games, θα ήταν παράξενο να γελάσω με την παρωδία τους, την οποία δεν είδα, μόνο τον τίτλο. Άσε που δεν γελάω πια εύκολα με κάτι τέτοια. Βέβαια, γελάμε με τη λόρδα των άλλων, αλλά όταν μας κόψει κι εμάς, κόβεται και το γέλιο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 16, 2021)

daeman said:


> Έχει και λυσάρι.


Θα το χρειαστώ, μιας και βρήκα μόνο τις μισές ταινίες.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα το χρειαστώ, μιας και βρήκα μόνο τις μισές ταινίες.





Spoiler



1. Scream 2. Shining 3. Halloween 4. Alien 5. The Ring 6. Shaun Of The Dead 7. Nightmare On Elm Street 8. Beetlejuice 9. SAW 10. Friday The 13th 11. Chucky 12. The Addams Family 13. Psycho 14. IT 15. The Wicker Man 16. An Americal Werewolf 17. Annabelle 18. Hellraiser 19. Poltergeist 20. Lost Boys 21. The Rocky Horror Picture Show 22. The Silence Of The Lambs 23. Living Dead 24. The Blair Witch Project 25. The Exorcist 26. The Amityville Horror 27. Frankenstein 28. 28 Days Later 29. Christine 30. The Mummy 31. Ghostbusters 32. Little Shop Of Horrors 33. Sixth Sense 34. The Gremlins 35. Dracula 36. Wolf Creek 37. The Purge 38. Sleepy Hollow 39. Night Of The Living Dead (i suppose) 40. The Mist


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2021)

Χαιρετισμός σε ανθρώπους του σινεμά που μας χαιρέτησαν φέτος.




__ https://www.facebook.com/tcmtv/posts/10159815162050396


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2022)

Ροβήρος Μανθούλης (1929-2022)

https://manthoulis.wordpress.com/βιογραφια/


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 28, 2022)

Συμπαθητικό και περιεκτικό ελληνικό animation μικρού μήκους (11') για τη ζωή στην πόλη.
https://www.ertflix.gr/en/vod/vod.190852-apo-to-mpalkoni
Διαθέσιμο μέχρι τις 15/5/2022.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2022)

David Warner, who started his career on the British stage, including playing Hamlet with the Royal Shakespeare Company when he was just 24, then gravitated toward film and television, accumulating more than 200 credits, including “The Omen,” “Time After Time,” “TRON,” “Titanic” and “Wallander,” died on Sunday in Northwest London. He was 80.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/25/arts/david-warner-dead.html






Filmography: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001831/


----------

